# Iced Grapefruit, Skunk#1, Menage a Trois, Flower from day 1



## mycomaster (Jun 4, 2013)

I thought I would go ahead and do a proper journal of my grow this time now that I have a flower and a veg area going again. I wrote what was going on in this grow during veg in my journal on my profile so if you want to know what's been going on up to now you can check it out, but this will mainly just be a flowering report for the most part. The Skunk#1 is from G-13 Labs and popped on 3-31. I started a main-line on her, but decided to leave the 4th node as well and see what comes of it. I did the Menage a Trois a little different she popped on 4-2 and I went with a more strict main-line, but while being too aggressive one time working her I broke a branch off. I was left with 3 mains that will provide just fine though. Now the Iced Grapefruit from Female seeds that popped on 4-21 I just topped her and pulled her open but left all the bottom nodes while vegging, just cleaning her up some and doing a bit of tieing on her. I Have the Skunk#1 in a 7 gal container the MaT in a 5 gal and the I.G. is in a 3 gal container. I just flipped the light to a H.P.S. and set the timer on a 12/12 from 8 a.m. to 8 p.m. last night so it was the first night with 12 hours darkness. When the inline kicked on this morning the whole room filled with that great skunky kind of smell, but still floral cause of no flowers. I forgot how much I missed that, and I also thought I better get out my carbon filter and hook that sucker back up. I was down to one spot to flower and veg, and was hating life with the smaller amount of available meds. Now that I have a seperate place to veg and flower my girls again I'm a very happy boy! I started some seeds as well, but I think I will keep that seperate from this and do another journal for that. I will at least up date daily if not post a pic or two, but sometimes I get sick and go down for a little so I apologize in advance if I miss a day or two. I hope this can help someone who has one of these strains although I doubt anyone has the MaT as it was a freebie from a breeder I don't believe is around anymore. If anything it should be a fun ride, sit back roll a phatty and lets do this! First off here's the group shot from this morning.The next picture is of the Skunk#1
I think she is gonna be epic with this method applied to her, but we'll see. The next is the Menage A Trois in all her glory.
Last but certainly not least is the Iced Grapefruit that hasn't had as long to veg but I think she will fill out a little in the stretch and do ok.
So there they are and like I said I will update daily so stop back and check the girls out. Thanks for stopping by and I hope you will continue to do so. Enjoy your day R.I.U. community and  out.


----------



## Slipon (Jun 4, 2013)

nice, I will follow this one for sure, cant wait to see the skunk 1# and also interested in the main linen


----------



## mycomaster (Jun 4, 2013)

Ha Ha congratulations you are the first one to post a response, you just received a +rep. Thanks for following, I'll try not to disappoint. I think it will go ok although your led's are just kicking butt, you have to be really happy with your fixture. I would be. Peace out.

EDIT: Sorry it won't let me rep you!


----------



## brotherjericho (Jun 4, 2013)

This thread saddens me. Last order I received a 4 pack of Grapefruit instead of the Iced Grapefruit I ordered.


----------



## mycomaster (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear that man. I have to say she is really nice so far. I like her growth pattern and just generally her overall appearance. I also have to say she is quite the smelly girl right up with the Skunk#1 so far and I think she's just gonna get stronger in that department. I have a Blue O.G. and a Sour Blueberry vegged just as long but I want them to be proper bushes before I flower them though because I don't have as many seeds of them to mess around with and I can always take a clone if she starts to blow me away or anything. I've known people who have grown the Ice from Female seeds before but never the Grapefruit. If you grew the Grapefruit out would you leave a brief description for me so I can get an idea of how she might act. I also got a Bubblegummer and a Purple Maroc from Female seeds as freebies from some Tude promo. I have to say I've never received the wrong seeds like that, knock on wood. Thanks for stopping in brotherjericho come back and there will be updates. Peace out.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jun 5, 2013)

Hey Myco. You know I will be here. I am glad to hear you are up and running proper now with the Bloom and Veg rooms. Congrats. I have a Bubblegummer up right now. Looks healthy. Things look very nice. Top shelf operation for sure.


----------



## mycomaster (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks bro, you've always been kind and I'm glad you're gonna take this ride with me. I'll see what I can do with these girls and give you guys a good show. All the girls are looking good today after the second night of 12/12. I'll post a pic later, but not much has changed of course since the pic yesterday. Anyways, welcome along and smoke a phatty cause it's just getting started. Peace out.


----------



## brotherjericho (Jun 5, 2013)

Well, I do have ICE and Grapefruit, so maybe I can grow them both out and just mix the buds together when I vape


----------



## mycomaster (Jun 5, 2013)

brotherjericho said:


> Well, I do have ICE and Grapefruit, so maybe I can grow them both out and just mix the buds together when I vape


That's one way to go for sure, I like your attitude. I really like the Ice from Female seeds, It's a tasty way to put yourself to sleep. How is the Grapefruit, do you like the structure or is it stretchy? I've seen other breeder's Grapefruit variety's but never Female Seeds variety, I know they can be similiar and all, but I've also seen plants vary quite a bit so I was just curious. Well to get into it I just wanted to give a quick update on the girls in flower. They already started to stretch just a bit, I have to say that the Skunk#1 has pushed the most, but it's really minimal right now. Here are a few pics. First up is the Menage a Trois, She has to be the most stinky of the bunch so far, really making an impact on the senses.

After her is the Iced Grapefruit, she's a little smaller than the others but none less impressive I think. I really like her sativa look and wide stance, she'll have good light penetration and fill out nice in her stretch I think.

Last but not least is the Skunk#1, she did stretch just a tiny bit so far but I can see her taking off soon enough. Wonderful to look at and when the tent turns on and the fan exhaust hits the nostrils it reminds me of why I like this strain so much.

They seem like a happy group of girls to me, no pushin or shovin for space or attention. I'll have a couple of more girls coming in the tent in a couple of weeks, two to be exact. After these girls are mostly done stretching I'll find them a place. I need as much meds as possible and have decided to stop spending $ on higher priced bulbs and just replace cheaper ones after every 10 weeks of flowering to keep my lumens as high as possible. i've only ever noticed very small differences if any at all after buying those $120.00 bulbs. I think if you have a enhanced spectrum bulb no matter the price and just replace the thing as much as possible to keep as many lumens as you can, it's a much better situation and deal I.M.O. Two last pics of the group together, enjoy. Have a great day everybody and thank you for stopping by. Peace and love.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jun 5, 2013)

You take it to a high level Myco. I love it. Here are the bulbs I use. Sweet deal and of the highest quality. I used to buy the really expensive bulbs too. Not anymore.

http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-GrowBright- 600w-High-Pressure-Sodium-Bulb.asp


----------



## mycomaster (Jun 5, 2013)

I picked up a case of 12 bulbs of apollo horticulture or something of 600W hps bulbs off of e-bay for $270. I figure every 10 weeks I'm gonna change my bulb out. I think that is more than worth it, just about a year and a half of really great intensity for under $300. That's worth it all day long for me. I just can't see paying so much for a bulb and when you're done with one flowering with it it's almost worthless. Great for a back-up if the need arises but that's it as far as I'm concerned. Good lookin out on the website, but I don't even think I'll be spending that much. I at least have bulbs for a year and a half and with the fresh one I just installed I won't even need any of those for 10 weeks. The one I just put in I paid $24 bucks for and is 90,000 lumens and an enhanced spectrum, and is bright and right, my girls love it. Just a tip when you buy a bulb always check it out, I've seen people try to sell used bulbs. When you get a brand new bulb the center white cylinder in the hps bulb should be pristine white, and not have any burnt ends. If it's even fired up once it will be darkened on the ends, and should never be like that when bought unless you see it's new and they test it first. I've seen people get burnt that way and when I look at the bulbs at the hydro shop they may be insulted, but it's better that than get a used bulb and a crappy harvest I.M.O. I just started to do this recently when a buddy of mine received a used hortilux after paying way too much and was pretty much stuck with it. I thought right then, not me. Thanks for all the support and the great info as always. Lookin forward to sharing this grow with you. Peace out


----------



## brotherjericho (Jun 6, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> That's one way to go for sure, I like your attitude. I really like the Ice from Female seeds, It's a tasty way to put yourself to sleep. How is the Grapefruit, do you like the structure or is it stretchy? I've seen other breeder's Grapefruit variety's but never Female Seeds variety, I know they can be similiar and all, but I've also seen plants vary quite a bit so I was just curious.


Have not grown it yet, just got the seeds on my last order. Female's Grapefruit is just their C99 mixed with another unnamed sativa though, and I've already grown the C99. That is why I wanted the Iced Grapefruit! Oh well, the C99 is good, Grapefruit hopefully will be just as good if not better (here's hoping).

Your plants look very good!


----------



## mycomaster (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks for the Kind words brother, we seem to have the same tastes a little when it comes to strains. Yeah I've grown the Cindy99 too. As a matter of fact I just popped a seed of Cindy99 a day or so ago, but it's from G-13 labs not Female seeds. I love the high and the taste, not a ton of different phenos really, but everyone is a keeper I.M.O. I'm trying to get my perpetual harvest going again so I'll probably start another thread with my veg area and keep everyone up to date on what is going on in there. All the girls are getting in on the stretch now. They're all happy and healthy that's for sure. The Iced Grapefruit is doing just as I thought and starting to fill in like the sativa she predominantly is. I really wish I could have vegged her for longer, but I need meds soon and had to flip her. I have 3 more seeds so I'm not worried about losing the strain or anything and I could always pull a clone and re-veg it, even though that's an enormous pain in the butt. Just takes forever with some strains is all. I like the way the Menage a Trois is looking as well, she's filling in and reaching for the light. The Skunk#1 is the clear winner on sheer volume though, she's taking up quite a bit of room and will be taking up even more soon when she really takes off. She has stretched though just in these last couple of days. Usually Skunk#1 kinda sits there for the first couple of days and then all of a sudden takes off, and then she comes to a screeching hault and packs the weight on pretty nice. I've never grown the MaT or Iced Grapefruit like I said so I don't know what exactly to expect, but I like what I see from both of them so far. I sprayed them down before I closed my tent last night and left some warmed water in the tent to spike the humidity, and when everything turned on this morning the smell that came out was heavenly. I had got out my carbon filter yesterday, but I want a couple of more mornings with that smell before I hook it up. Nobody could possibly smell it that I don't want anyways, I just hook it up to keep everything as discreet as possible and it can be overpowering in flower sometimes so I like to have it going. I really didn't think anybody would follow this cause I don't have a bunch of green dots next to my avatar or whatever, but I promise I won't disappoint. Well that's pretty much it for now, thank you everybody for coming in and checking it out. More to come, and oh yeah the PICS! First up I guess will be a group shot.
 So for the rest of the pictures we'll do it in order of age, so first up would be the Skunk#1.
 Here's another angle of her. 
Here's the Menage a Trois, and here's another angle.
Here's the Iced Grapefruit, and yet another angle.  I'm sorry so many of the Iced Grapefruit pics look alike but I haven't moved it any since it's been in flower except to rotate her. I like the way they're all looking so far, pretty much like I expected. I'll keep posting, you keep enjoying and I promise the action will start to pick up soon enough. Take it easy everyone, and Peace out People! Ok one last group shot before I go.


----------



## mycomaster (Jun 7, 2013)

Well no pics today, sorry. Look at the ones from yesterday pretend it's today and you get the idea. Not much has changed, except I was looking over the Skunk#1 and I noticed a calyx on a lower part of a branch that didn't get cleaned off with the other foliage. I was scoping it out and it had trich's on it that were milky. I've never plucked one before and was curious enough to look at it with a scope. Is this just because the trichomes on it have been maturing since they appeared a while ago? I'm just curious to know if the whole plant will mature at the same rate as those or according to something else. In a sense If I knew when they appeared and how long till they turned milky mature I would maybe know exactly how long it would to take the rest that will appear to mature. Just something that started swimming in my head, among so much other crap. I've grown a ton of different strains, mainly cause I grow different ones at a time hardly ever two of one strain at a time. I almost always buy 5 packs or higher though, although I like to pick up a single every once in a while to maybe get an idea of what you might get from a strain. I have a Sour Blueberry from H.S.O. in veg and this is a stinky ol sticky girl. I was doing some lst and bending her around and all and I smelt my fingers afterward because the sticky resin caught my attention and this thing is a sour candy smell that blasted me back to being a kid in a corner store getting candy after school. I love this thing and I haven't even flowered her for a minute. I think I'll grab a clone just in case and put her away for a rainy day or something. I only have 2 more seeds of her cause I only picked up the 3 pack, but I can always get more seeds. I'm going to have to make a purchase sometime in the next couple of months, well maybe up to 4 months I'll see how things go I guess. Does anybody have any experience with super lumens settings on digi ballasts? I have a Lumatek and have never done the whole super lumens, does it mess up or shorten the life of the ballast in any way? I couldn't care less about the bulb as I bought a case on e-bay. I'm gonna start swapping them out every 10 weeks or so to keep my lumens up as high as possible. I think as long as they're enhanced spectrum and start at 88,000L or higher they should be just fine every 10 weeks even if they are $20 bulbs. It's about the intensity not the fancy box of a $120 bulb. I just never switched on the super lumens cause of heat concerns, but now that I have a window unit blowing right in my tent virtually it's not a problem. I just thought I would fly it by people before flipping it on. I think i will at the beginning of the second week of flower or so though. I'm sure more than anything it just zaps your bulb, but like i said that's all good to me. I think when I put the Blue O.G. in here and the Sour Blueberry and get a proper full canopy of girls it might be more exciting. By then the rest will have some good little flowers and there will be something to watch. Until then it's like watching grass grow. Something I did do today with the girls in flower is I put a fluoro stick under the canopy of the Skunk#1 to give her some light under the skirt, I'll she if she responds to it at all. Well I better get going, peace out all.


----------



## mycomaster (Jun 9, 2013)

Sorry for the absence yesterday, but I said I'm a sick bastard and can go down or have little hiatus. I top=dressed the girls yesterday regardless of having to carry around a bucket with me. I woke up this morning and opened my tent and there was a myco web on top of the dirt of the top-dressing, happy dirt. All the girls really perked up last night cause I had also watered them after the top-dressing and it drooped them for a couple of hours. I gave them silica, Neptunes harvest fish & sea weed, G.O. Bio-grow, Fox Farms Big bloom, epsom, Botanicare Strapped. I top-dressed with High P&k bat guano epsom, and my bloom S.S. recipe. I don't think they've been happier. After watering in all that the next day I like to kind of till the soil to get it even again and to allow air to mix with the top of the soil and to keep it from getting crusty. I had someone pick me up some dry ice to make some hash and did a run of trim and small buds I've been saving up for a little while. I think it was about 3 ounces and 4-4 1/2 pound of dry ice. I'll post some pics of the girls and the hash a little later. It was really nice to have some hash since I've been feeling like crap so much lately. It's also really nice to have people you can rely on when you're down, A huge props to all the CAREGIVERS out there!! I've been using the rest of the left over dry ice, putting it into gatorade containers and putting water in and gassing my plants with it. The added bonus of humidity and a little cool air is pretty cool as well. It sounds weird but dry ice is a ganja farmers best friend at times, at least very useful. I just wanted to post a quick up date this morning, and get to my daily chores. This evening the pictures! Peace out everyone and smoke a phatty, even God rested today!


----------



## prosperian (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm sub on this thread.


----------



## May11th (Jun 9, 2013)

Hope your better coma. Ill follow this thread and maybe one other because I can barely keep track of my stuff lol tonight im going to go nuts on my bitches, cut down some even though their cloudy. I want stuff good for everything even if it sits awhile in a jar. Ill have plenty of sleeping aids and muchie creators. 

How long have you been growing and smoking? I started under a year ago and man my life got busy. I smoke alot and spend 2-3 hrs in my rooms. I sleep maybe 4 hrs a night lol I bet your the same too.


----------



## prosperian (Jun 10, 2013)

I like how easy dry ice hash is to make. Not something I use very often but it's nice to know I have it. Plus, I feel like I'm making the most out of my grow by capture the THC from the trimmings. 

My son loves dry ice. He's been begging me to pick some up at the grocery store for him so he can "experiment". They used some in his science class and he's been wanting some ever since. If he only knew how familiar I am with it. Laugh.


----------



## mycomaster (Jun 10, 2013)

I just wrote a 20 minute diatribe and the thing messed up and didn't post so here's number 2. Probably what it will be but here it is anyways. The girls have been doing great with the Menage a Trois being the winner in the stretch department. The Skunk#1 and Iced Grapefruit are putting on some pistils and swelling at the tips some. They're all very majestic and beautiful in the autumn light. I really enjoy the flowering period and not just the flowers, I really enjoy the ambiance of it I guess. So here are some pics of yesterday that I meant to post but fell a little ill. The first being a group shot and then some individuals.

I guess the first single will be the Menage a Trois, you can see how she is stretching out and claiming her space.
Next up is the Skunk#1, she's a beautiful specimen and happy as could be.
Last but not least is the Iced Grapefruit, filling in the space between it and the light.
I also took a couple of pics today in case I'm not feeling to great and am down for the rest of the day. I thought what the heck, and I have some hash pics as well, so here's all that.And the girls this morning.
I also have some pics of hash cubes I've been pressing but I can't find them on my computer at the moment so I'll have to put them up later. I hope everyone enjoys the pics and I again apologize about the sketchy up dates I think I'll be doing better so that should stop. Thank you everyone for following along and the support as well, it really helps let me tell you. I want to leave you with one last pic I took yesterday of the Skunk#1 that shows some pistils and the growth getting denser in preparation for flowers. I apologize that I have such a crappy camera on my phone but it's the only way to get pictures up so deal with it. LOL. Take it easy all and PEACE out.

EDIT: It posted this time. WOO HOO!


----------



## Slipon (Jun 10, 2013)

I hate when that happen, remember to copy, or did you try *Restore Auto-saved Content* at the bottom left ? 

plants look great, so 8 week`s of flowering ehh, we can compare on the way, just started one in 12/12 to day


----------



## mycomaster (Jun 10, 2013)

Heck yeah, you're just keepin em goin. I'd like to follow, are you continuing with her in your led thread? Heck if you want to, just post pics here whenever you want then people can compare the strains. Up to you, open invitation. I didn't even think about the auto restore, I will next time though. LOL. Thanks for stopping in man, always enjoy your comments. Enjoy your day and smoke some of that L.S.D. for me. Peace out bro.


----------



## mycomaster (Jun 13, 2013)

Again sorry for the absence. I'll just get into it, the girls are looking great with a little care from a close one. All of them are stretching quite a bit now, and getting greedy for light and water. The Skunk#1 has some nice pre-flowers now and the Menage a Trois is starting in on it as well. The Iced Grapefruit is just right behind kicking out some pistils and swelling at the tips. I was checking earlier with a magnifying glass and I can already see the starting of trichomes sparkling on the Skunk#1, happy to see them arrive. My temps have been recorded at 78 degrees the last couple of days and R.H. right about 40-43%, so I'll keep an eye on the humidity and pop in my little dehumidifier if I have to soon. Good grief staring at this screen and typing is just making me sick, so I'm gonna make this quicker than I'd like. Pics: first up some shots of the starting of flowering. Next is some shots of the girls, first up the Skunk#1 next up in line is the Menage a Trois looking fine. and pulling up the rear is my Iced Grapefruit just now starting to get serious about flowering and putting on some weight. The last couple of pics are what my people have been doing for me to help keep me. nothing much in detail or anything just a couple of hash pics. Thanks again for following along, and I hope you enjoy the pics. Take it easy everyone, and Peace out.


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 13, 2013)

heres my skunk#1 harvest from last run, awesome plant


----------



## mycomaster (Jun 14, 2013)

smokeytokeybear said:


> heres my skunk#1 harvest from last run, awesome plantView attachment 2698201


Looks nice man, I like your trim, tight and right. Nice and dense flowers as well. Who are the genetics from, which breeder? Thanks for stopping in man. Peace out.


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 14, 2013)

from a company called d&r genetics,


----------



## mycomaster (Jun 15, 2013)

I love Skunk#1, (Acapulco Gold X Colombian Gold X Afghani Indica) that"s a hard combo to beat I.M.O. I really enjoy the affect and it's not crippling. You can smoke it and go on about your day and get things done. Thanks for stopping in and come back for updates man. I've never heard of the breeder but it doesn't surprise me I kind of get my gear from a couple of places really, I have to expand my horizons I guess. Take it easy all, Peace out.


----------



## prosperian (Jun 15, 2013)

Things are looking good in the room. Hope you are feeling better? 

Thanks for sharing the pics of the hash and press. I've thought about getting one of those vs. leaving it in powder. Is there an advantage?

I've been cutting my plants - topping - for the first time. Thought I'd give it a shot and read up on it on UB's threads. Then I hacked away. Cringe just thinking about it considering I didn't cut a single fan leaf on my last grow! Guess I will find out soon enough it makes a difference. 

Take care of yourself brother!


----------



## mycomaster (Jun 15, 2013)

I personally like to press it cause it will burn better and the taste and smell when you press it are better in my opinion. When you press and compact it and then smoke it I think it just hits better and all. I always leave some in powder though to put in my joints. I think it's just personal preference really. I should have some higher detailed pics tonight of the girls flowering so stop back bye if you want bro. Take it easy man. Peace out.


----------



## mycomaster (Jun 17, 2013)

I have some pics of my girls from over the weekend. I'll hopefully start to have some better pictures along these lines. So here they are. 




It's hard to get a decent picture under hid light that's 16-19 inches away. Oh well, these are from the 15th I just found out. I hope you enjoy the pics and keep coming back for up-dates and details. Not much to say really, just starting to flower. I like the time from now until the end of flowering for the most part. This is when you just sit back and feed and support when you need to. I don't like to use nets or fences so I can get in there and move her around and adjust her. I might change my mind after this Skunk#1 since she has so many tops on her. Peace out everybody.


----------



## mycomaster (Jun 19, 2013)

I found my software for my digital microscope. So as soon as they're is something to look at I can get in there at 300x zoom on my laptop. I can take videos and snapshots with it so I guess I'll try and put both up in time. I should have some not so good pics tonight with some better ones coming tomorrow. All the girls are just kickin butt now. Like I said earlier this is my favorite time of the whole grow, the flowers the autumn light of the hps. I really enjoy growing in my gardens it brings me alot of joy. I had to pick up some Captain Jacks Dead Bug Brew cause of some thrips I think that got it with my latest soil purchase. Oh well use some Spinosad on the plants and make a soil drench with it and I'll pick-up some diatomaceus earth and mix it in as well and get rid of these little critters. Both of these products are 100% organic and will not harm your plants what so ever. I highly recommend both of these products as I know they work and they will not leave an offensive chemical behind you don't want to consume in any way. The Spinosad is just a fermented bacteria or something out of an old rum distillery and the Diatomaceous earth is just old sea critter shells mainly. So neither is bad or will cause adverse affects in any way. Thanks for stopping by, and I will post the pics later today. Peace out.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jun 19, 2013)

Looks great Myco. I am loving the pictures. Full on health. Let me know how the Dead Bug Brew works out. Take care brother.


----------



## b.real (Jun 19, 2013)

skunk is in the acid/diesel i grow (chemd x super skunk x n.l.) and in the master kush i grew (hindu kush x skunk #1).

the skunk always takes over the plants structure after the stretch. its always a strong grower and very uniform.

g13 labs is known to steal genetics, like im sure every breeder does. if you look at their purple haze, it looks identical to sensi seeds purple haze. i wouldnt be suprised if it was sensis skunk gene.

im probably gonna buy g13s purple haze since its a lot cheaper than sensis. also want to try sensis white diesel and n.l. haze. 

may also get mandala seeds far out (blueberry haze) 

for next season i already have nirvanas snow white, nirvanas new york power diesel, head seeds casey jones (yes!), and a bunch of blackout kush beans.

iced grapefruit is a killer.


----------



## mycomaster (Jun 19, 2013)

I hear you about strain jacking, it seems quite a few breeders do it. I don't think it's a complete bad thing though, as a consumer we end up with great genetics cheap and also get great crosses from all kinds of breeders. i guess as long as they own up to where it came from originally it's all good. Thanks for the heads up on the Iced Grapefruit being killer, I was thinking about getting them for a while and finally decided to pop on em after thinking how could they possibly suck with their parental heritage being what it is. Right now she's coming right along setting nicely. I'll let you know how the J.D.B.B works out on the critters as I applied again this morning lightly after seeing them in the soil, but definitely not as many already after applying last night before lights out. Thanks for stopping in everybody. Peace out.


----------



## prosperian (Jun 19, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> I found my software for my digital microscope. So as soon as they're is something to look at I can get in there at 300x zoom on my laptop. I can take videos and snapshots with it so I guess I'll try and put both up in time.


My son's usb microscope is similar to yours that can record video and pics. I tried the I-phone scope case I bought last year just a few days ago. My sister had an out-break of lice, so I scoped the kids. Lucky, no infestation in our home. Kids pick up bugs just like plants!


----------



## GreenSummit (Jun 19, 2013)

i got one iced grapefruit as a freebie awhile back, been running it for awhile. mine wont be staying around though, it does yield some nice dense nugs, but just not very impressive in the smell/taste/potency department compared to some others i have. i only grew one freebie out though so may have just not been a good pheno. i'll see if i can get some pics up later


----------



## b.real (Jun 19, 2013)

im fine with strain jacking if it gets me good stable genetics at a cheaper price! theres only so many strains you can find anyway. 

and you didnt like the iced grapefruit!? i thought it was stronger than skunk!


----------



## mycomaster (Jun 20, 2013)

Yeah if breeders wanna rip each other off for my benefits, I say go for it personally. I like variety myself so it only helps me keep my budget in control. I've always thought that Iced Grapefruit would be stronger than my Skunk#1, but I guess we'll see. I've babied that Skunk#1 everyday of her life and she has never had a def or burn or anything on her a single day.(Pampered Bitch) If I only had it that good. I love growing my own meds for sure. I really like that more people are coming in and checking this thread out, welcome everybody. I found out a little info on my Menage a Trois yesterday, being a strain from Mist Of Destruction. I believe he came up with Kali Mist which I love ALOT! My friend has a killer pheno of her and I can only say WOW, it's a heck of a plant. I have 2 of her outside this year and am expecting alot from her. I also have 2 Cindy99's and 3 Skunk#1's out with them as well. I noticed from day one when I seen pistils on the MaT that they had a really light pink or purple to them, and when I was checking out pics on the web, they were usually pink or purplish. So I hope I can drop the temps in the next week and get some colors to come out a little more heavy. I usually try to do this anyways more near the end of the grow for asthetics(even though I don't sell) but I think I will just go ahead and drop the temps now and see what happens. I have a pretty heavy window a/c unit blowing in my tent and will just drop the thermostat today, and make sure the air in take is sucking it in at night. Sorry I didn't post pics last night, I got tired and I also had a chance to use a better camera for the pics so I thought I would just wait for the better pictures. Now that there is small flowers to take pics of I thought everybody would enjoy the higher res pictures. I went in yesterday and lollipopped the heck out of my girls except for the Iced Grapefruit, I thought with such thin leafs the light really penetrates her pretty well. I'm gonna leave her alone for a little while and see what happens, I might take out a couple of leafs for a little penetration in a place or two though. The Iced Grapefruit seems to be about a week behind the other 2, but to be fair she was vegged for almost 3 weeks or so less. She had already showed sex weeks before she was flipped, but still seemed to take her sweet time to start to flower like the Skunk#1 so to speak. You'll see later in the pics tonight what I mean. I know alot of people will say I killed my potential by lollipopping as heavy as I did, but I only want dense, heavy, and the best from the top. I left more on the Menage a Trois than on the Skunk#1, but I've grown Skunk#1 before and knows how she acts so I was more confident in taking out more from her, but I've never grown the MaT before and left a little more to see where to take her to next time. I have no interest in the crap at the bottom except for hash, so I clear cut out all the larf before there is any. I want all the energy to go straight to the top, that's why I do the main-line tech and top so heavy, for a bush. I know I won't have anything underneath, but I will have alot of tops to cut off and enjoy. Indica heavy skunk phenos are great for this as they're vigorous and can take it and the branching and the stretch lends itself perfectly. I'm still modifying my tech's and probably always will be to find the best for each plant, but I'd like to find a way to scrog each plant and still have her able to be turned. I was thinking about using round grill screens or whatever you call them. Just about perfect size and they're pretty light for the most part. Well pictures later and until then, Peace and Love!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jun 20, 2013)

I love my Kali Mist bro. 6 running right now. I am going to be lollipopping today also. Awesome info on the origins of the KM. I am so glad you are back around. Thanks bro. Take care.


----------



## prosperian (Jun 20, 2013)

About how many weeks into veg are you guys before you lollipop? A lot of opinions fly around on RIU on trimming techniques, but that's true with any forum and mj in general. I think every grower needs to do what's best for them and their grow. I was hesitant to top my plants, now that I see the results I can say it's something I will probably continue to do in the future. 

My pots will probably be very close to touching when I flip to 12/12. Does lolloping help any in focusing growth upwards vs. laterally? I'm interested in anything that will limit growth outside of the edge of the 5-gal container for obvious reasons.

Thanks for the update myco, I enjoy reading your posts and your love for your plants! Gandalf, I haven't seen a photo recently of your grow, but I'm sure you have some big plants by now? How is the new fixture working out?


----------



## mycomaster (Jun 20, 2013)

All you guys are so nice and kind, I love the love around here. I just try to keep all the energy focused on the tops of the plants or the parts that are needing it at the time. When I first top my plant at the 5th node in veg I'll leave the 4th for clones later or another tier of tops, anything under that I'm getting rid of for now on as it's a waste of time for me to mess with with my style and room and set-up and needs and so on. Anyways, I try to control the growth by pulling it all out to get light but re-adjust to keep them low or even with each other. Leafs not receiving light or not supporting life at a node I will simply remove. I try to clean her one last time before I flip as to not mess with her in flower too much, and when I see what sites are actually setting with flowers that will be getting enough light and will stretch to potential, I chop everything under that. I like to go through individually and select each spot that I clear to, by looking at the flower and the density and if it looks good leave it and go down from there. I always go from the top down to make sure I'm taking out so-called useless leaves first and see if it opens up some light for the lowers, if you now what I mean. I don't just start to chop out leafs for the benefit of lower buds as this will make the tops weaker, but there are circumstances where I might thin or even cut off some tips to thin them out. Then I select a point and cut out all leafs and flowers from the stem down to nothing at the bottom for air flow. I was a little less aggressive with the Menage a Trois cause the lowers were looking a little more dense and I'm not sure of a perfect cut-off line like the Skunk#1 that I'm more familiar with. As long as you're not having mold problems and want some hash material you don't have to touch your plants once. I'm just trying to get as many tops as possible in my space and direct as much energy to them as possible. I think main-lining would focus more energy up top more than lollipopping, but I do think it can help with that if you're tying or in some way controlling the vertical growth, by directing wasted energy to the tops. I think that makes sense. I've already downed a 1/2 gram of hash and 2 grams of flowers, grumbly tummy morning. I've been up since 5 as well. Thank you everyone for the warm responses, what a group of guys! Lookin forward to sharing some good pics tonight with everyone. I think I'll go start taking them. Peace and love everyone![video=youtube;0Rj9fNuEshw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Rj9fNuEshw[/video] I leave you with a song to have in your head!


----------



## mycomaster (Jun 21, 2013)

I picked up some Roots Organics HPK and some more G.O. Bio-Bud for the girls in the flower tent today. I pretty much have everything else covered, with the exception of getting low on my silica. I've seen the R.O. used by friends with really nice success so I thought i would give it a try. I Like that with organic nutes it's so easy to be able to mix and not over-do it on something and really hurt your plant in some way or another. I also think I'm gonna start using Fox Farm Happy Frog dry nutrient line to start as a general amendment for my Super Soil recipe to make my life a little easier and amend with whatever else I see fit to get my N-P-K where I like it for the Bloom and the Veg recipes which I will obviously be re-adjusting now. I think this will be interesting to see how it all works out. I might be screaming bloody murder in a couple of months or raving about result, we all shall see. I've also been doing alot of reading on Progress Earth products and am really interested in picking some of their stuff up. Thank you Gandalf! I hope your ladies are lovin the teas brother let us all know how they're working if you don't mind, I'm sure I'm not the only one interested. Last night I kicked my Ballast onto Super Lumens for the first time, I have to say the temp in the tent is about 2-3 degrees higher than normal so I turned down the thermo on the a/c and it's dropping already. I like to keep it around 75-77 tops, so that way it has a nice temp drop at night and brings out some colors in them. I also rigged a way to capture the cold air exhaust from the window a/c and feed it into the air intake for the tent at night to drop the temps to wherever I want really down to around 60. I wouldn't do that it would shock them, I'm just sayin I can make it chilly. I've already noticed the Menage a Trois starting to turn a little purple in the pistils, so I'm happy about that. I've also noticed the Iced Grapefruit putting out the most trich's so far, with the MaT, and then the Skunk#1 which surprised me cause the Skunk#1 is no slacker in that department and for it to be behind the other two just makes me smile to think about it. Not completely surprising though Iced Grapefruit being so sativa dom in appearance and genetics, they usually will start putting on trich's faster in my experience. I think I'm gonna make a cal/mag solution with a little dolo lime and epsoms just to help keep em green and happy, and it's about that time in my schedule. Just on a side note I love music and have always had pretty nice stereos because I don't watch T.V. I stream music all day through my house and enjoy that very much and Kid cudi just came on "Marijuana", if you've never heard it take a listen about half way through a joey and it's pretty cool. Well I guess that's it for now I promise I will put a bunch of pics up tonight. Peace out everybody.


----------



## prosperian (Jun 21, 2013)

It feels weird not feeding my plants bottled nutes four weeks into my grow. Having the amended soils really makes a difference. I just keep waiting to open the grow closet and see some signs of N deficiency, but none so far. 

I guess every time I transplant I will be adding a whole new dose of food built right into the soil? I'm sure as the plants get bigger they will start requiring more food than what's in the soil. I have my soil container full of Roots Organics potting soil in the garage. It's been cooking for about three weeks now. I was thinking about adding some of the RO Grow nutes and molasses to the cooking soil to promote the micros.

Glad you have the experience and are willing to share the information. Have a good weekend!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jun 21, 2013)

I can't put into words the explosion of growth that I experienced after my first tea. I mean it. It cured a P deficiency and the health I have achieved is like nothing I have ever seen. I am sold. I am knee deep into "Teaming with Microbes" right now. IMO this is the only way to go. I'll post pictures as soon as my lazy ass gets on it. I am going to hit them all tonight with my second brewing. I live for the foam now. Take care guys. Myco..you inspired this movement. Thank you from the rhizosphere.


----------



## b.real (Jun 21, 2013)

prosperian said:


> It feels weird not feeding my plants bottled nutes four weeks into my grow. Having the amended soils really makes a difference. I just keep waiting to open the grow closet and see some signs of N deficiency, but none so far.
> 
> I guess every time I transplant I will be adding a whole new dose of food built right into the soil? I'm sure as the plants get bigger they will start requiring more food than what's in the soil. I have my soil container full of Roots Organics potting soil in the garage. It's been cooking for about three weeks now. I was thinking about adding some of the RO Grow nutes and molasses to the cooking soil to promote the micros.
> 
> ...


yup you got it. transplanting = more food for another 3-4 weeks.


----------



## mycomaster (Jun 22, 2013)

I decided to go ahead and make a seed purchase today. I've been selling off some of my gun collection of recently and have been re-investing the $ into something more practical, my meds! So I went ahead and picked up a couple of seeds today to check some strains out and see what I come up with. 
Ordered Products 
*Product**Quantity**Price*Humboldt Seed Organisation Lemon Thai Kush Feminised Seeds (HUM305F-3)
3 Seeds Per Pack1£27.72 _(1x £27.72)_Seedsman Afghani Skunk Seeds (SMAN33-R-10-10)
10 Seeds Per Pack1£25.73 _(1x £25.73)_Seedsman G13 Skunk Seeds (SMAN34-R-10-10)
10 Seeds Per Pack1£25.73 _(1x £25.73)_Seedsman Sugar Haze Seeds  (SMAN24-R-10-10)
10 Seeds Per Pack1£21.28 _(1x £21.2_Ripper Grape Gum Feminised Seeds (RP01007-1)
1 Seeds Per Pack1£3.96 _(1x £3.96)_Female Lemon Kush Feminised Seeds (FEM0418-4)
4 Seeds Per Pack1£7.92 _(1x £7.92)_FREE: *1 X World Of Seeds Medical Mazar X White Rhino Feminised Seed, 2 X Delicious Critical Jack Herer Feminised Seeds, 3 X Royal Queen Skunk #1 Feminised Seeds, 10 X White Widow X Skunk #1 Regular Seeds*1FREE



Discount:£11.23 (10% Off)Subtotal:£101.11Delivery:£9.99 - (International Delivery (Outside UK))Stealth:Stealth*Total:*£111.10
I should also get 2 fem White Widow seeds for ordering from Seedsman, I'm not sure. We'll see what comes. Until then I have more than enough seeds to be messing with, but you know what they say "variety is the spice of life". I just wanted to let everyone know what will be coming in the future, and I think at the end of next week I will finally be putting the Blue O.G. and Sour Blueberry into flower as well. I wasn't able to work with those two as much as my Skunk#1 and Menage a Trois so they'll need to be scrogged or something to support their wimpy butts. I'll seriously post some pics tonight of a couple of days of pics so you can get an idea of how fast these girls are putting on weight. Take it easy everyone and smoke a PHATTY, it's the weekend! Peace out.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jun 22, 2013)

I can't wait to see those run. Looks great man. I am very interested. Take care bro.


----------



## prosperian (Jun 22, 2013)

Those are some good choices that I look forward to reading about in future grows. Gandalf and I are following the Attitude Chicago customs incident unfold. I'm not happy about that. I'd like to buy more seeds to stock, but maybe not from them, and definitely not right now. https://www.rollitup.org/seedbank-reviews/673823-attitude-order-confiscated-chicago-but.html


----------



## mycomaster (Jun 22, 2013)

I read about all the problems with the Tude and customs and went with Herbies to stock up some. I still got 10% off and guaranteed shipping which is much better than the Tude's. I also got a ton of freebies and they were both reg and fem which is nice for a change. I'm digging my purchase and am excited about all of them really. I'm a diversity junkie and love to make mixes with my herbs. If I can't find the right cannabanoid profile in a single plant I just start mixing till I'm happy. Do you have a thread with your grow in it Gandalf? If you do I would like to follow, especially now with those teas you're rockin! I think I'm kind of done with the Tude, not from any incident but really for lack of updating or improving their stealth shipping method. They obviously have a problem and seem to be doing nothing about it. I really don't care that they'll re-ship, I'd rather just get it the first time and not end up on a customs list or some crap. Peace out.


----------



## prosperian (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm right there with you. I just want my seeds when I order them. I like the idea of mixing. I vaporize most my harvest and can easily pick up on difference in my strains in smell, taste, and high. But now you have me curious to try a combination blend. Nice.


----------



## mycomaster (Jun 22, 2013)

Feeling really sick tonight so there won't be much typed narrative, but I've been promising pics for days and have probably been called a liar more than once after failing to post some after saying I was going to. Anyways here's some pics people.
All these pictures are from 1-3 days ago and are relatively close to what things still look like with the exception of one thing, there's hardly any trich's as of yet. At least ones that are showing up in the pics. I got in there this morning and here is what I came back with after uploading them from the camera! Enjoy, after a stiff breeze I almost got wood!

The last pic is a node down under on the Iced Grapefruit just workin away. I'm not a big counter of days, they finish when they finish, counting days worrying they might be behind doesn't make them go faster. I'm really pleased at how fast they're all coming along. I'm sorry i'm not better with the camera, it"s not mine it's my wifes and I'm no Ansel Adams anyways. I'm really not doing the girls justice, and the lighting to see the slight purple in the pistils of the Menage a Trois is not happening at the time being. When I can I'll get in there and do some natural light pics, but I'm sure it won't be for a week or two when they're is alot more color and alot more trichomes. Until then I'll post as many as I can of these and no more promises of pics everyday I'll just try as hard as I can to keep you guys up dated as best I can. I'll try to get a better pic up of exactly how much I took out from under them, but it was quite a bit. Hope everyone enjoys the pics. Peace out.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jun 22, 2013)

Looks unreal Myco. You set the bar very high. I like how those buds are filling in.  That will be some nice medicine for you bro. I set up a small hydrofarm megagarden to play with this afternoon. I just replaced a pump that had a stuck piece of hydroton in it. I am using STG grow medium so I wont have to worry about hydroton. Here is a link to the medium.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9wGoi920Nyw

It seems really easy to work with so far. I promise pictures tomorrow of the whole hobby op. Take care everyone.

Is that you Myco in the bottom left pictures? I like the group shot. Everyone seems happy. I like happy.


----------



## prosperian (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm off to get some coffee this morning but stopped by here first. You have a nice crop coming in myco. Take care an I hope you are feeling better.


----------



## mycomaster (Jun 23, 2013)

Thank you everyone for stopping in and all the kind words. I'm really enjoying the girls and they're coming right along. I like that every morning holds something new and exciting in store. The trich's are really forming now and the fragrance coming from the ladies is really nice. Everyday the Menage a Trois gets a little more purple on the pistils and the trich's are stacking in places like blown powdered sugar. The Captain Jack's Dead Bug Brew worked killer on the tiny infestation I had, still not sure what the little critters were, but I also have some Diatomaceous earth on it's way as well so I can put some in my soil and the stuff I'll have cooking to take care of any problems before they're problems. I love D.E. works really well and it's not toxic and horrible for my pet and family. Today I'll be going to Home Depot and getting 2-32 gal trash cans for my new resservoirs and a new tub for cooking and mixing soil as well. Then it's off to the hydro shop for soil and amendments. I have some ladies downstairs in veg and have never started a thread for them so I think I might add small up-dates here to show how they're doing. We'll see. Thank you for stopping in , and enjoy the rest of your weekend. Peace out.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jun 23, 2013)

I threw some pictures of tea success up over here. 

https://www.rollitup.org/organics/676040-total-noob-using-teas-i.html


----------



## mycomaster (Jun 24, 2013)

^^^^^Check out the link above^^^^^

Just looking amazing over at Gandalf's place! Your girls are so healthy bro, I can't wait till my ladies wake up and I can apply this tea I've made. Thank you so much for reminding me of their importance in what we are doing. I went to the hydro and local feed store to pick up some amendments for my soil and to get started mixing and cooking. I'll take pics of everything and show you guy's, alot easier than typing it all out. I started with some Humbolt county soils and also added FF HF and FF OF. I go a little crazy with N and a couple of other things cause I really want to cut out as many bottle nutes as possible through out the whole grow. I also picked up Rare Earth from G.H. and some D.E. for pest control if so needed. The Rare Earth is mainly just silicates and such to keep the girls strong and stress resistant, I've found this product to work quite well for my needs in the past and thought I would give it a run in some Super Soil and see how it performs. I also thought I would give crab meal a try and see what it can do for some cal/mag. I also picked up a lb of Rooters Mycorrhizae from E.J. for an innoculant for my soil since the only other myco I have has some organic N-P-K in it and I don't want to throw off my soil any. I'll have pics of all the amendments later on today and maybe a couple of pics of the girls as well, we'll see. Take it easy everybody. Peace out.


----------



## b.real (Jun 24, 2013)

beautiful plants! great job training them as well.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jun 24, 2013)

b.real said:


> beautiful plants! great job training them as well.


Myco knows his shit bro. He is awesome. He really shares with the community. Myco, Prosperian, Silasraven are all great sources of top notch info. Take care everyone.


----------



## mycomaster (Jun 25, 2013)

b.real said:


> beautiful plants! great job training them as well.


Thank you B.real I spend alot of time with my plants when I can to get them as strong as possible, and to also shape them how I will need them in flower. Please stop back soon for updates if you like.



GandalfdaGreen said:


> Myco knows his shit bro. He is awesome. He really shares with the community. Myco, Prosperian, Silasraven are all great sources of top notch info. Take care everyone.


Very flattering Gandalf, but do I have to remind you, that you're the one that recently reminded me of the Organic path. Thank you so much for sharing your tea results and showing everyone that they're just better than bottle nutes. I have my new tub for my new Super Soil recipe I've been working on, and will mix it today. I still have a few tubs of older soil recipes that's cooked already, so I'll be using that first, but will let everyone know how the new recipe works and will share the ingredients list as well if successful. Rough night so I'm gonna keep this short, but i would like to thank everyone for the support and kind words, very much appreciated. I'll put up pics A.S.A.P. but might not be able to till tonight or tom. Take it easy everyone, and Peace out!


----------



## mycomaster (Jun 26, 2013)

I would have had an up-date yesterday, but my internet went out for about 8 hours. My order from Herbies still hasn't been sent out yet so I E-mailed them and this was the reply:





  Hi Mycomaster

Apologies for the small delay in despatching your order, we're just waiting on more stock of Seedsman G13 Skunk regs to arrive. We've been assured that stock will arrive tomorrow, and well despatch your order as soon as we receive it - we'll be in touch on despatch with your tracking info.
We're also going to include 2 extra fem freebies for you, to hopefully make up for the small delay in despatch.

Best wishes

Herbie



 Pretty happy with the quick response and the immediate addition of extra seeds for the inconvenience. When you find a good company that takes good care of it's customers you just have to give them a public "Good job" I've never had any problems with the Tude either, but when a company can't recognize it has a problem with it's delivery, it's time to move on. It's cool that they'll re-ship seeds for free and all, but I'd rather them not get confiscated in the first place and end up on a dang list somewhere as trying to import contraband. America takes it's lists very seriously! I'll update when they send me my tracking #, and any details of what freebies they're giving me. I really can't say enough about how fast they got back to me and how nice they've been about this tiny set back. I found a great deal on-line for a new hood for my ladies in flower. I've been looking for a little while now and wanted to find the right size for my tent, and I think I found the perfect hood for me. The hood I have now is about 5-6 years old and out of date for sure, it has no reflective surface in the front or back only the sides and it's only about 21in x 19in. So I thought I would get this hood to open up my 600W of light.http://www.hydrofarm.com/product.php?itemid=13997#tabs-3 I found this hood at a local shop for $89.99 and I thought I would run it by everyone before I pop on it, but I think I will either way. It's either that or this http://www.hydrofarm.com/product.php?itemid=13039 this reflector I found for $109 at a local place. I think the raptor might be a little better construction or what have you but the super large is exactly that friggin huge, and the light dispersal is really nice on it with a footprint that will shower my whole tent with a pretty uniform strength I think. Either way I am getting one of those so any comments would be appreciated very much. My tent is one meter by one meter and two meters high. For you yankees a meter is 40in. I'm a yankee as well so don't get mad, it's just the measurements of my tent and they happen to be metric, get over it. I need to get my Sour Blueberry and Blue O.G. in flower asap and I really don't want to until I have a new hood that can disperse the light a little more evenly and with a better efficiency. So next week at the earliest it looks like. Take it easy everyone and when things start happening I'll keep in touch. Peace out!


----------



## mycomaster (Jun 26, 2013)

I found another Reflector for $109 plus I'll need a $7 adaptor for my Lumatek ballast, but I really like the big @$$ square footprint it has. Perfect for my square flower tent.https://sunlightsupply.com/p-11801-blockbuster-6-air-cooled-reflector.aspx I just need to get a new hood and hang the thing already for better light dispersal of a 600W setup. Any insight on these 3 hoods would be great. Be as critical as you want just please keep it to these 3 models cause they're what i can pick up fast and pretty cheap as well. Take it easy everyone. Peace out.


----------



## mycomaster (Jun 26, 2013)

I already received two E-mails from Herbies one thanking me for just E-mailing them in the first place about my package being delayed a day, and the other was about the tracking #'s for my package that was sent today as promised! I couldn't be more pleased with the quick action to please a customer because of a single day delay in shipping. Which they say can take up to 3 days anyways and I responded after 2 days and they apologized that it was taking so long and by the way here's some more free seeds on top of the 16 we already gave you. Plus just like they said, the next day they had the seeds they were waiting on, and they had my package in the mail the same day with an E-mail to me with the details of delivery. You just don't get service like that from too many places these days, now if and when my package gets here is another story. I'll post up-dates on the mailing situation and let everyone know how it progresses through, but I will not give details of anything that I think will hinder future packages getting through for anybody else, that crap P!$$E$ me off so much, I really wish people would knock it off. Peace and Love!


----------



## prosperian (Jun 27, 2013)

It's always good to see a company follow through with great customer service. I've owned several business over the years and we have always focused on the customer experience. Even though you may want to kick them in the head sometimes, they can never know or sense it. All smiles and dials. A lot growers forget how important the reflector is in getting the light where it needs to be. Light fixtures are like shoes. A thousand and one different choices, but only a few will meet your specific room conditions and growing requirements. I think they would all work fine, but you should go with your gut on this purchase. No one knows your feet like you do!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jun 27, 2013)

Myco....my herbies order has cleared customs and should be here Saturday. I am impressed with them. Great communication, shipping time, etc. Take care guys.


----------



## mycomaster (Jun 27, 2013)

I have to say, that's just damn good advice bro. You're totally right, I just have to pick what I think will work best. I'm sure they'd all be fine, but I think the Square Blockbuster is probably built a little better and the square coverage should work nicely in a square meter area. I have enjoyed my experience so far with Herbies customer service, and the freebie seeds are nice too. I've worked in electronic sales and a couple of other sales jobs, and yes some times you want to throw the customer in a dumpster or something. You just have to smile and remember that their commission is gonna buy you a nice grow item or something. The customers aren't always right, but neither are you if you get upset and out of control. Thank you everybody for stopping in and enjoy your day. Peace out.

EDIT: I just checked on my package, and it's already been turned over to U.S. postal service. Damn U.K. post is fast!


----------



## mycomaster (Jun 27, 2013)

Post #420 Here it goes, we'll start with a couple of pics.


Some pics of the girls on day 24. I'm really happy with the way the girls are coming along. They're putting on trich's quite impressively, and the Iced Grapefruit is putting some on that are pretty large. I was looking in the scopes and the ones on the I.G. are definitely the biggest and most intense smelling of them all with the Skunk#1 with the second largest with a smell that is perfect pine or cedar wood. The I.G. will be going the longest at my best bet, with the thinking it's the most sativa dom and still has a ways to go in the girth dept. The Skunk#1 and Menage a Trois are swelling up nice, and the MaT is still turning more purple evryday little by little. I know you can't really see color in the pics, but I promise it is. When I figure out the software I can post some better closer pictures of some trichs, because when I was blowing them up on my screen they were pretty nuts. Some of the trich's on the I.G. are just huge and club like instead of slender and uniform, really quite different. I decided on going with the Sunlight Blockbuster reflector to replace the one I have. I really think the square footprint it has and the construction of it are nice. I also think that $109 is a pretty good price considering the one I have was $120 back in the day and it's basicly a hunk of junk I.M.O. I think the girls will love to have a better hood above them to finish up, and start sharing the space with some Blue O.G. and my Sour Blueberry. I'm also going to get a 4in duct booster and put it in a higher vent to get some of the more stale air when it's closed at night and to add more pressure to draw in cooler air from the room. I think with the one I have and the oscilating fan at night that will make them happy. I also picked up a duct booster and a filter for the veg room as it's getting danker everyday and I just don't want that. I started to cut back on the silica and started to add E.J. Meta K, and G.O. Bio Bud and R.O. HPK. I really like the way these products have worked for me and others and would recommend them. The Bio Bud and Meta K I've used before with success, and the R.O. HPK I've personally seen great results from it with close friends. I last watered with a heavy tea before I added the bottle nutes, I just want the plants to have a buffet of food and everything else they want without burning them. I know what's in everything for the most part and try to provide my ladies with enough and then some, but without making them sick. I hope everybody enjoys the pics, and I should have more soon as I have access to a good camera for a couple of days. Peace and Love everyone.


----------



## prosperian (Jun 27, 2013)

Post 420. Just goes to show you are spending way too much time on here! 

Plants coming along nicely. I guess you haven't killed any in a very long time?


----------



## b.real (Jun 27, 2013)

awesome dude. really loving the left plant, its bigger and it has thinner leaves. both will produce, as we both know haha. they look way too perfect. the trichs are gonna be super cloudy at the peak becuase theres literally no damage or stress to these girls. thats another thing im scared about for outdoor grow, but i know they manage just fine in their home lands.


----------



## mycomaster (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks Prosperian. I haven't had to kill a plant in quite a while. I'd rather just leave her in veg for a little longer and flower her when the room opens. I have a spot where I can do that now so it is now an option for me. I messed around with a couple of pics and came up with this.
Take it easy everyone. I love MJ! Time to go enjoy some! Peace out.
EDIT: The Iced Grapefruit smells strongly of Fruity Pebbles or a fruity sugary cereal. Very happy with that. I let my wife smell it and she said it smells like my breakfast cereal which is Fruity Pebbles.


----------



## mycomaster (Jun 28, 2013)

A little closeup of some nice trich's. I have to say the ones on the Iced Grapefruit are kind of ugly and big and the ones on the Skunk#1 are slender uniform and pretty impressive. Today is day 25 of flower. Peace out.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jun 28, 2013)

Yummy. Nice pictures Myco. I love it. Thanks for posting all of them. Take care bro.


----------



## b.real (Jun 28, 2013)

myco, what do you think about running these plants at 90f? one breeder told me it will increase chances of mold and may delay harvest, while other said the same thing. then i asked about resin quality and production, and they said that shouldnt change it?

i ask becuase my veg/flower room is 90f. it it worth it to switch to cfl to get the temps lower? thanks!


----------



## mycomaster (Jun 28, 2013)

For veg I think fluoro's are just fine, as i'm running a 4ft 8 bulb T5 rig and enjoy the intense light up close without the heat issues really being difficult to work with. In flower I wouldn't want to run fluoro's personally, I'd rather stick with hid's or a nice led rig. Oh how I wish I could afford to set-up all in leds. I would rather work with in-line fans and exhaust the room or just get a portable a/c unit if i had to. Prosperian had some temp issues this spring and sorted them out quite well. Explain your set-up if you want and we'll see what we can do about getting your temps down. I've found in flower even with high temps as long as it's dry, and you keep an eye out you should be alright with the whole mold thing. They sell smaller dehumidifiers for lots of different reasons, you might want to look into that as well. Oscilating fans can be pretty cheap as well, I just picked a 12 in osc desk fan at home depot for $10. They can really help when the lights are off to keep humidity from sitting on your ladies and causing problems. When the lights are off you can also run your inline that exhausts your light at a lower speed than during the day with a fan speed controller to keep temps down at night along with humidity. Sativas grow in tropical areas that are humid as all get out and hot as a demon hole during the day, so picking the right strain that works in your setup is also pretty critical. Alot of hybrids in general do ok with hotter situations, sometimes depending on genetics though. I went ahead and ordered the Sunlight Blockbuster hood, and some other goodies as well that I've been meaning to pick up. I have all my soil and amendments mixed and cookin, and this afternoon I'm going to get some construction fencing to scrog my girls in veg so I can flip them when the hood gets here mon. I have to say "today was a good day" so far! I'm sure I'll update later so for now Peace out, and smoke one!
 Comin along with the trich's but they're uneven and kind of ugly. The Skunk#1 is much more uniform like little soldiers ready to fight the war on sobriety, and nausea!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 28, 2013)

Hey whats up fellows like your plants there big, i read that plant growth indoor above 85 to 90 can slow/stop growth and can cause other problem such as mold, peast, i usc co2 and i still freak out when my temps get up to 85


----------



## mycomaster (Jun 28, 2013)

Tracked my package from Herbies, and it's cleared customs so it'll be here by mon I would think. I picked up a bunch more stuff today for the garden, so i'll have some pics of new stuff goin on since I have a decent camera. Your temps are an essential part of your in-door environment, so spending cash on getting them down is sometimes the way you just have to go. Beat the heat.  Peace out.


----------



## b.real (Jun 28, 2013)

congrats on the seeds. comin to ya live from wherever they come! haha

also yeah, i dont notice slow growth or pain in any of my plants (unless they are locked out and/or hungry) then they catch heat leaf curl on top of burn or huger. im just wondering if the resin is less quality? i tried looking for temps effects on trichs and found a few but not cannabis specific, though im sure i can apply it. i did find a lot of temp:germ rate articles though.

in nature it gets cooler in bloom 

as for my setup, its in my bedroom closet under a 150 watt hid. had cfls as side lighting but too hot. so hid..fan..air purifer and me as co2 generator even removed the little house plant i had in my room for max co2 LMAO.

gonna shut her down and try a windowsill grow LOL. hopefully during winter season itll be cool enough to run.

3 reg kushs i bred from two blackout kush plants by jamaica seeds


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jun 28, 2013)

Nice color b.real. 

Myco....I laughed my ass off with the "war on sobriety". Awesome. I like the close up shots. Keep em coming. Take care man.


----------



## prosperian (Jun 28, 2013)

myco- nice set of pics of the buds. But man, you got me craving fruity pebbles after reading up above. I'm out.


----------



## mycomaster (Jun 29, 2013)

I Love the love people. Unfortunately I have some bad news, my main stem split in two on my Iced Grapefruit from the weight of the new flowers. They're not even that large on the I.G. I guess I should have worked with her more and gotten her stronger, my fault I'm sure. I didn't want to use a bunch of tape and other crap so I just wrapped a heavy tie around the stem to support her, and give her some strength at the split. She didn't have a massive trauma or anything just kind of split. She'll be ok I'm sure, she had a little boo boo, and she'll be fine. I'll put up a pic of her later. Thanks for stopping in everybody, and I'll try and keep things interesting. Peace out.


----------



## Slipon (Jun 29, 2013)

damn it, sucks to hear  hope she survives


----------



## mycomaster (Jun 29, 2013)

Thanks bro, I'm sure she'll be fine. I did what I could do, now It's up to the plant to do her thing. I've given her silica and Meta-K for her whole life I would think she would be stronger, but I guess she's not. The flowers couldn't weigh that much already. Oh well it's in Jah's and Shiva's hands now, we'll see. Peace out.


----------



## Slipon (Jun 29, 2013)

yea I guess so, Ill pray to Jah for you 


btw

one of me favorites

[video=youtube;i3TlLCm7V8g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3TlLCm7V8g[/video]


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jun 29, 2013)

I have had splits and breaks before, along with my other attempts to murder my plants. I always sealed them up with cloning gel. It always works. Made a huge callus that helped in every way. If anyone can fix it, it's you bro. I am sending good vibes your way my friend. Its always something in this game. Take care.


----------



## b.real (Jun 29, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> I Love the love people. Unfortunately I have some bad news, my main stem split in two on my Iced Grapefruit from the weight of the new flowers. They're not even that large on the I.G. I guess I should have worked with her more and gotten her stronger, my fault I'm sure. I didn't want to use a bunch of tape and other crap so I just wrapped a heavy tie around the stem to support her, and give her some strength at the split. She didn't have a massive trauma or anything just kind of split. She'll be ok I'm sure, she had a little boo boo, and she'll be fine. I'll put up a pic of her later. Thanks for stopping in everybody, and I'll try and keep things interesting. Peace out.


medical/skin tape!


----------



## mycomaster (Jun 30, 2013)

I have all kinds of tape, and other stuff. I just want to see how she reacts to me not messing with her. I've had plants outside that have split to the soil line and still finished just fine, so I'm gonna leave her how she is, with the tie, and just see what happens. The way the split is the two nodes that are up top will still get everything they need. Sorry my day got really busy yesterday and I never posted a pic of the split, I'll get one up today to show you guys what I mean. Little kids get hurt, plants get hurt, we're all made to heal and move on. I do have to say if this plant was as fragile as people think it is, my Iced Grapefruit would be headed to the big compost pile in the sky, but she's just fine. Peace out.
 The pic is from 3 days ago.


----------



## mycomaster (Jun 30, 2013)

Very happy with the way the girls are coming along. The Skunk#1 is swelling nicely with trich production to be proud of. Menage a Trois changing hues ever so lightly to a nice purplish pink that's pretty but still light and dainty, with trich production that's average, but terpenes that are very strong. The Iced Grapefruit is a trich demon that has large un-uniform and just layered like sticky bowling pins with larger heads. The smell from the I.G. is still just completely Fruity Pebbles, and really more than I expected. I couldn't be happier with her, and the split has done absolutely nothing to diminish her in any way. Skunk#1 is a real stunner too with a more even refined sort of trich's that are progressing all along the leaf with the familiar density to the edges that will eventually curl them some. Whe you get down and look at the Iced Grapefruit trich's like I said before they're much more un-constructed, and seem like a last minute plan. in some places it seems more like petroleum jelly smeared on the leafs instead of actual single trich's. I'll try my best to get a usb still, but it's very difficult on something that's not been cut and sitting still.
This is the Skunk#1. You can see what I mean when I say uniform.
This is the Iced Grapefruit, as you can see it's much more less planned looking and of varied size.
Here's the Menage a Trois, as you can see the trich's are more modest than the other two, but the slight colors you can't see in the pics make up for it and the density is also just as impressive as the Skunk#1's if not more so. With the smell being more sweet and appealing. I can kick myself in the butt now for not taking a clone when I broke a branch in veg, but that just how it goes.
Here's the fix on the Iced Grapefruit, I like how she's taken it all and just never showed a sign of stress. She's just fine now, and the tie will hold her with enough strength through flower. I first wrapped it around her, and then pulled cinching her up some, and then wrapped it low, then high to support her. Tomorrow I'll water them again and this time I'll give some food and other goodies. 
One last pic that's a group shot and off to do some daily garden chores. Enjoy the rest of your weekend everyone, and smoke em if you got emPeace out.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jun 30, 2013)

Nice work bro. You fixed that split like a surgeon.


----------



## b.real (Jun 30, 2013)

looks great! skunk and kush always grow uniform and strong for me! 

nice job with the butterfly on the wound  

oh so frosty already.


----------



## mycomaster (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I thought the gear tie as it's called would just hold the extra weight of the upcoming flowers better than anything else as it's what I've done outside with some rather large plants before. Other than that everything is going great and couldn't be happier with the girls. I have some girls in veg that are also doing great and getting ready for the flower tent. I have the Blue O.G. all worked out with a nice home consisting of a black 5 gal hydro bucket with a modified tomato cage affixed to it. i also have the Sour Blueberry the same home, but I think I'm gonna use some bamboo stakes and a little caution fence for a scrog net. The B.O.G. is definitely going in the cage thing, but the S.B.B. is a work in progress, but will be worked out by the end of the day. You'll see both those girls some time this week appear in the tent. I'll get some nice tight pics later on, until then I have some herb to send to the heavens. Peace out.


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 30, 2013)

following this journal dude looking good man


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 1, 2013)

I thought I'd get some pics up to start the day. I'm really impressed with the way the Skunk#1 is coming along and the other girls are amazing in their own right, but I thought I would showcase the Skunk#1 this morning. The smell is quite incredible being very piney that's turning more chemically than natural now. It's getting a pine sol cleaner smell more than a pine tree is what I'm trying to say. Very sticky to the touch with quite a bit of trich's being layered on the leafs and flowers. Like I said earlier they are pretty uniform and even in presentation. The flowers are really starting to swell now and thicken with a very nice density to them. I'll be giving her some food today along with some other goodies as well. I would like to see some more size come from her, but she'll provide what she does. The smell coming from the tent now is incredible when the in-line kicks on. Here are a couple of pictures of the Skunk#1 this morning.
Thanks for stopping in everyone and have a great week. When I get my new hood and my other goodies in I'll take some pics and post em. I can't wait for all the cool new upgrades, should be a fun and exciting time. Again thanks for all the kind words everyone, and please enjoy your stay at my humble grow. Peace and Love.


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 1, 2013)

love em dude !


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 2, 2013)

Ok so it's day 30 of flower and everybody is lookin good. I would like to see heavier trich production on the Menage a Trois, and I would also like to see more bulk out of the Iced Grapefruit. I'd also like to be healthy and a billionaire, but we'll see what happens. The Skunk#1 is just about perfect though with nice trich accumulation and density and bulk that's right on par for the strain. The Menage a Trois is also bulking up nicely and the light purple color is really pleasant. Oh and the smell coming out of the in-line when it kicks on in the morning after a dormant night is just incredible with everyone mixing and sharing their scents. I Xplanted my Blue O.G. into a 5gal hydro bucket with holes drilled in the bottom and sides. I also affixed a modified tomato cage onto the container for support of the plant, cause I was unable to work with her enough like the Skunk#1 and Menage a Trois to strengthen her like I would have liked. When I say work with her I mean almost daily pinching of her, and twisting and bending her around to leave her bent over away from the light to pick herself up towards the light. I do this alot to them to get em all strong enough to hold a massive amount of flowers, and to also strengthen the highways of life in the plant. I know this can greatly slow her in veg, but it helps build up the roots and provide me with a plant that is almost trouble free in flower. Since I am currently using T5's to veg I also like to keep the vegetation on top of the plant on the canopy to keep the energy going to places that are able to process it the most efficiently. I just keep it trimmed to achieve that, but am careful never to remove too much as this will only hurt the plant. Main-lining is just fine, but I've found by leaving more foliage than a traditional ML really helps the plant to move along faster and has no drawbacks in the future when going to flower. I've also found that leaving branches on some nodes up until the 12/12 flip can get them to get even with the canopy and can sometimes provide decent meds, really depends on a strains growth pattern. I only took a couple of nodes out of the Blue O.G. and topped it quite heavily on top and at some nodes lower on the plant to see how they would react, and also to see if they could keep up with the top if the top was kept low and constantly pulled down to help the lower branches keep up. It's all kind of thin, and I should have maybe left some of it alone, but it's all an experiment. It took Edison hundreds if not a thousand times to get the light bulb right, and he simply said, " I didn't fail that many times, I simply learned how not to make a light bulb that many times" Gotta like the positive outlook. I always said that Prosperian's Blue O.G. looked more sativa dom than mine, and I still think that some, but now that I have it with other sativa dom plants in the tent I have to say there is more sativa in there than I originally thought. I was in the wrong when I was saying it's more indica dom, cause the leafs are quite thin, and the growth pattern has been sativa dom the whole time but I was somewhere else in thought totally. We'll see what she does in flower, and put all that crap to rest once and for all. I've read alot of conflicting reports on growth and smoke, and I'll let everyone know how it really is un-biased, good or bad. I have other seeds of her as well, I think 5 more so I'll be running her again soon maybe, and I can tell you how much variation there is in her, cause I keep pretty detailed accounts of all my plants from veg till flower, and then I write myself smoke reports in the back of the single subject notebooks I keep on all my plants. I know that seems really anal retentive, but it's the only way to be able to completely replicate a successful grow. I could keep it all on my laptop, but i like the ease of opening up a notebook and just perusing through. Alright so here's some pics I could go on babbling all day.
This is the Skunk#1 in all her glory.
Here is the menage a Trois with her pretty purple pistils.(which you can't see)
The Iced Grapefruit standing proud after her boo boo.
And a couple of pics of the blue O.G. and how I have her adjusted in her new home. I'll have access to the nicer camera over the holiday so I'll post a bunch of good pics as soon as i can snap em. I have a really nice myco web on my soil I just mixed, and I have some nice plants in veg I would like to share as well, so come back often and there will be new stuff. I have my new hood arriving today as well so I'll post some pics of my delivery later when it arrives. 
A song for the head![video=youtube;bezS1FoUMiE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bezS1FoUMiE[/video]Peace and Love Everyone!


----------



## Slipon (Jul 2, 2013)

love the skunk 1  just have to have her  

and sure who wouldn't like to be a billionaire, think I might buy a farm on Jamaica


----------



## prosperian (Jul 2, 2013)

I don't want the billionaire headaches. Millionaire headaches I can handle. Nice update of the girls myco.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 2, 2013)

Why is it the U.S. government can tell me they're spying on me for my safety, but I can't tell them that I grow MJ for medical necessity. I have to believe their B.S. no questions asked, but they won't listen to my truth and ask questions. It's against the law to go into court and say you're growing for medical reasons, and if you're a legal patient in a legal state that's all the right you have are when you get to court, it doesn't stop them from initially arresting you. This country is so F'ed up It will make you snap. We're so worried about what other countries and people are doing and our country is turning into a shameful pit of desperation, and hunger for the masses. Now the military has to reduce it's man power, and all those vets are gonna be without jobs and any hope for the future. That's what America needs trained killers with no hope, and P.T.S.D. I am in no way making fun of P.T.S.D. I've been diagnosed with it, and it's a hell you live with every moment. I'm also not a trained combat veteran though. With healthcare the way it is, there's pretty much no hope of these gentleman getting much help there, so what are they to do? This is a troubling time in America people, and our up-comin votes are more critical than ever, so please get out there and vote people in that are problem solvers, and not trouble makers. I know In Ohio we have a vote coming up on Medical Marijuana that can change many lives of people close to me as well as mine. I can only hope and do my part to get this passed. Sorry for the rant, but all the news is so gloomy anymore. I'm gonna stick with my tunes for a couple of days and wash all this crap out of my head. On a brighter note I checked on my soil bins today and found this.I would have to say that's some happy dirt there. I also wanted to share a little tip about ducting, The less bends the less B.S. so I came up with this. Nothing ground breaking, just some document clips that will help keep the sag out and keep my in-line a little happier, and running more efficiently. I'm gonna burst before my order gets here today. I really wanna get the new hood hung and my Sour Blueberry in the dang tent already. I'm running out of meds so fast it's crazy, I think trolls are getting into at night. Oh well 3-4 weeks I'll be harvesting some ladies and restocking so It should be alright. Enjoy your day people, and don't forget to vote please. Peace out.


----------



## Slipon (Jul 2, 2013)

what I end up doing, was add the filter directly on the ventilation, so no ducting, at all, in any ends, I use the ducting on the intake, to light proof and direct the air where I want it, if my ventilation run optimal the air will be pulled in to replace the old one no mater how many bends, of course if you have enough intake hole/s, I keep just a bit negative/under pressure to make sure all odor go through my filter


----------



## b.real (Jul 2, 2013)

what soil mix do you start with? i know it has nothing to do with the microbes on top, but it looks nice.

well let me not say "nothing", cause some expensive soils come myco enriched. doesnt matter though, i have my own soil starter.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 2, 2013)

Love the Cudi bro. Mello. Your report is sick. I love it. Nice work. I appreciate the effort. That soil looks sick. What is the white coloration on top of the soil? Do you turn it over through the cook? Take care.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 2, 2013)

This time around I started with humboldt mix cause I wanted just about neutral as possible. I know it has some stuff in it, but I mainly just wanted a nice mute beginning without having to mix a bunch of coco and all that crap. I'm not sure of the exact ratios on perlite as I just add it till I think it's good, but all the amendments are measured out exact. I'll pass on the recipe after I know it's fine, and not burning my plants or lacking in some way. It's basicly Super Soil modified with crab meal and some other stuff. I really don't like roots organics soils that much so I start with Humboldt and a couple of others I prefer. The reason I don't have ducting for intake is I have a tent and all the in takes have flaps or sleeves, so I don't have to worry about light leaks there really. I have a 4 in in-line duct booster for air intake down low in a sleeve that I was talking about. I just slipped the fan in the sleeve and put a duct clamp around it and it's been there ever since do a fine job. I really like tents, but I would love to have a real space in a room or something. Take it easy everyone. peace out peeps.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 2, 2013)

What do feel about the larger vs the smaller sized perlite?


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 2, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Love the Cudi bro. Mello. Your report is sick. I love it. Nice work. I appreciate the effort. That soil looks sick. What is the white coloration on top of the soil? Do you turn it over through the cook? Take care.


The white stuff is Mycelium bro. It's proof the soil is alive and breaking down the goodies in it for your plants. It usually takes a little longer to get this, but I cheat with mycos. I'm the Mycomaster dude, I know how to culture and get that stuff going(10 years spent illegally growing psilocybin mushrooms) will help with that. Think of base soil as a petri dish, when you add the agar it's the amendments, and the mycos are the sample your testing that has the bacteria you want to find. I think that makes sense, I'm still puffing heavy on the gigabud, horrible gut day for some reason. Oh well, I hope that helps some I can go into further detail if needed in a pm, no prob. If you've watched Weed Nerd with Subcool, he'll talk about the mycoweb on his soil he keeps in garbage cans for cooking. I'll turn it maybe once and if I might want to add something then I till the whole thing, but I try to leave the mycos do their business and the whole thing will break down more efficiently that way as long as it was mixed well to begin with, and your myco's are evenly distributed. When some people see that they would think mold, and they're almost correct. It's just happy dirt. It no longer smells like bat guano and crabmeal it smells like good dirt and mushrooms to me. It smells like a forest floor like it's suppose to. If I can do one thing it's mix soil I guess. I've been doing it for my whole life either outside with my grandpa as a child with all his compost piles or with my dad in my late teens when I started growing pot with him. I guess maybe not the best thing A father and son can do together, but now that I'm a little older and he's gone, It was an education I couldn't have paid for. And the time spent together in the small patches of heaven are some of my best memories of him. I think he would be proud that what he thought me is keeping me alive and gets passed on to anyone willing to listen. Peace out everyone. Big LOVE to all the dads out there, you mean more than you'll ever know!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 2, 2013)

I think its great you and your dad spent time growing your meds. I think too many people do not take into account the realness of what we do for the medicine part of this. Fuck the beliefs that people only grow to get high and be stoopid. If I did not smoke it would be bad for me. It is no different than people who are on lexapro or whatever it may be. People need to find what works for them. You were a young man. Not a kid. 
How long does it take you to mix up one tub in terms of tilling it? I'm a dad of four. If you have ever watched any type of snowboarding like the x-games then you have seen my oldest a bunch. His two younger brothers are getting there too. Take care.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 2, 2013)

Personally I prefer middle ground if I can get it. The smaller stuff can end up like dust, and the larger i think is taking up too much space in the soil. The stuff I use is called Perl-Lome. I find it to work really well. Has some larger grained I guess you would call it and it has alot of medium and smaller in it to keep it all even. Great stuuf and cheap as dirt. Peace out Peeps.

EDIT: BTW from my understanding perlite dust is cancerous and should be avoided. I always use a dust mask when mixing my soil at first when adding amendments to avoid bat guano dust and all that crap.


----------



## prosperian (Jul 2, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> What do feel about the larger vs the smaller sized perlite?


I've run both sizes. I like the bigger chunks. Keeps the soil separated better and allows more oxygen into the soil. My two cents.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 2, 2013)

I just bought 8 cft of the larger for the first time. The smaller stuff was always full of dust. Thanks guys.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 2, 2013)

I've watched alot of X-games, and my friend is an extreme anything junkie, he's jumped off of cliffs in Ecuador and sky dived from everything that can get in the air. He also base jumps every year in W.V. I think it is, that goofy bridge they let people jump from. I think they would get along handsomely while me and you roll our eyes and smoke one. I usually start with about 3 cuft of soil add half the amendments, then in another tub do the same thing, mix it all in the separate tubs then put it all in one while mixing it, then let sit and cook. I would say in all it can take me a couple of hours to do it right, and smoke a couple in the process. I don't mind a little labor and if you just jam some tunes and keep in mind what will come of it if you do it right, it's not that bad. I prefer a little reggae when I mix, maybe a little Buffalo Soldier. I've also been listening to Mendo Dope alot lately. Clean rap that's not weird and all preachy. That really is cool to hear about your boy, what a proud father you must be. Peace out.[video=youtube;fEfO0oKSg3w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fEfO0oKSg3w[/video]


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 2, 2013)

loving them buddy looking sweet i cant wait to start mine


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 2, 2013)

FROST!!

Had a little time, thought I would post up some picture real quick of the Skunk#1 and her frosty goodness! I'm lovin how she's turning out, and with the new hood i got today she'll be lovin her life even more. I really like the new hood, it's a Sunlight Supply Blockbuster 6 in a/c reflector. Really nice construction and fit of everything and the square build to it is just what I was looking for. My tent is square the dang hood should be square. They always give you coverage dimensions of different wattages and they're perfectly square, why are the hoods not always square? I.D.K. Anyways happy it arrived, it left the warehouse yesterday! Happy with that as well. I got a 4 x 12 phat filter and a 4in in-line duct booster to run it for the veg room as well because of the funk the older girls are putting off. I wasn't used to vegging girls for so long inside, and have had to make adjustments, but everything is running smooth as usual. I'll put up some pics of the new finished tent, and maybe some veg pics as well. My cindy99 is looking out of this world, and the Sour Blueberry wants to flower so badly. Peace and Love everyone.


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 2, 2013)

fecking lovely my friend !


----------



## prosperian (Jul 2, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> FROST!!
> View attachment 2722538
> Had a little time, thought I would post up some picture real quick of the Skunk#1 and her frosty goodness! I really like the new hood, it's a Sunlight Supply Blockbuster 6 in a/c reflector. Really nice construction and fit of everything and the square build to it is just what I was looking for.


I put my mittens on before entering your thread of frostiness myco. 

Glad the hood worked out. So much Chinese crap out there, you have to be a savvy shopper to get quality today. My fire switch is on it's way. I will sleep better knowing I have the high temp voltage shut off switch installed and shutting down my lights in the event of equipment failure.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 2, 2013)

Thank's man that's really cool. "Safety first, then teamwork" I should get a little more safety minded really. It would be a damn shame to burn to death growing something to keep myself alive. Ironic, but definitely a shame. I tracked my package from Herbies and it says processed through sort facility in the Dreaded Chicago, but there hasn't been any updates since. It said it was processed through on 6-27, but nothing else. Who know's we'll see, I might have something alot bigger than that in the works. Thanks for stopping in everyone. Peace and Love.


----------



## prosperian (Jul 2, 2013)

Damn Chicago customs. They've been pulling bullshit with Attitude packages for weeks. Gandalph has been tracking the activities of unsavory customs officials over there for weeks. Bastards. Hope yours make it through unmolested.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 2, 2013)

I've followed some of that crap as well. If you can't do your job professionally, you need to go work at the garbage dump or some crap. What's with all the childish notes and rhe rest of the B.S. they're pullin at the P.O. I bet they would think it's hilarious if I worked at a fast food hole, and gave them a bag of inspection tape with a sinister note of how it was suppose to be food but it's really rat poison, HA HA HA HA HA!!!! Just not cool! Takes a really small and un-happy person to pull that. We should all feel sorry for the prick. I'm sure I'll get my stuff or I'll be E-mailing herbies with another addy to send to. Peace out.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 2, 2013)

My Herbies order came on Saturday bro. It was all cool. I had an order from Highlifeseedbank.com get to me today. Dank freebies. My first pack of OB Ripper was the order. I have a few orders out right now. The way Highlife does things is top notch. Better stealth than herbies. I have had 4 orders from them get to me. Jay is a cool guy and very hands on. Tell him Gandalf sent you. I ordered some MTG on Saturday. I am very intrigued by them. Take care guys.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 3, 2013)

Sounds like your stocked on Genetics, and some really incredible genetics at that. I'm sure it's just a snafu or something, I've never heard of Herbies getting snagged. I have a ton of seeds I just want something new though. My tent will be turning on in a couple of minutes, I'll put up some pics of the new hood and equipment. Take it easy everyone! Peace and Love.


----------



## brotherjericho (Jul 3, 2013)

Can't wait to see read a smoke report on the IG, the only one left on Female's list I want to try.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 3, 2013)

Ok, here we go. I have the new hood hung and happy. The girls are lovin this thing. It has a much better spread of light, and also alot better use of it. 

Yes that's panty hose on the back of my hood, it's there to keep it from sucking in garbage and dulling the surface with dirt and such. I know they sell shields or whatever they're called, but the panty hose will work just as good and it's free! This hood is leaps and bounds ahead of my 7 year old hood it replaced. Now I can pop my Sour Blueberry in the tent and they won't be starved for the light in the middle.Much better!

And now for a little Bud Porn I guess. You might want to look away some of these girls are young!
 Take it easy everyone. I'll be posting pics probably all day cause I have a nice camera for a little bit, and enjoy goofing off with it. I'll put up some pics of the Phat Filter I picked up for the veg room and the in-line fan to run it. I also have a couple of other things I'm working on and will let you guys know of the results. Peace and Love!
[video=youtube;V6cMkhhqn6k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6cMkhhqn6k[/video]


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 3, 2013)

I love it. Down the line I need to do new hoods bad. Things look nice man. The flowers are dank. Frost alert. Off to work.


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 3, 2013)

loving the new hood bud ! im sorta ashamed to own a cool tube lol !


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 3, 2013)

Every kind of hood has it's place. It's all about finding what works in the area you're growing in. I have a perfectly square tent, so I went with a 26in x 26in hood, only makes sense. If my space wasn't as deep I would run a cool tube or something similar. I always thought that running 3 tubes right next to each other with 400W hps on the outside and a 250-400W MH in the middle to have a better spectrum would be pretty cool. The blue O.G. sure has stretched in the last couple of days, and is looking fine after my dumb @$$ over watered her somehow. I drilled a ton of holes in the side of the buckets I readied for the B.O.G. and the Sour Blueberry, so I thought when I watered the plants there would be run-off easily. It just didn't have any run-off, and the plant acted like I drowned her in a river or something. I'm exaggerating a little but I haven't done that in a very long time is all. I know the B.O.G. is more sativa dom than I first thought and they will react to a heavy watering faster than some more indica dom ladies, but it kind of freaked me out some. It makes me a little leary about putting the S.B. in the bucket as if there's a problem with a weird suction problem, but with all the [email protected] holes how could there be suction, IDK. Anyways, now that I have a better hood it's time to get to work and fill that tent up with some FEMALES, and get some meds people. I have one more girl ready right now to flip being the prior mentioned girl. That brings the count to 5 right now with maybe room for a little lady on a corner or something, we'll see. I have ALOT better coverage and penetration with this hood so I'm not worried about a little crowding, there's plenty of light to go around. I used to have to leave the glass out of the hood for better cooling for some reason, but now my tent is running 1 degree cooler with the fan running on a lower speed. I might leave the hood hinged open at night to more efficiently pull humidity off the canopy though. I also have that goofy pair of panty hose to help keep the hood clean, and I know that impedes the fan some, but it's still running happy. I know by opening the hood at night it will pull in some grime, but cleaning it a little more often is better than dealing with mold issues later. Mainly it's a battle to keep the glass clean for best lumen output. I find the cloths that you get to clean glasses with and the cleaner they sell with it is better than windex and such. You can get that stuff cheaply at wally world. Well it's off to be be a GANJA FARMER everybody, time to put in work as they say. Peace and Love.


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 3, 2013)

hey mycomaster about the drainage .... what worked for me in buckets and 72 liter bins is every other week sometimes a few times a week in the beginning i use a bamboo stick and poke holes through the soil all around it and that seemed to help ........ i know it may not be the right thing to do etc roots might get ripped but if you ease it slowly im sure shell enjoy it  she is a female good luck .( p.s ) As soon as i get moved and growing il start my own journal im so excited as its my 1st proper grow indoors i only do outdoors but its UK weather so airy buds  lol anyway enough of me intruding these sexy ladies peace !


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 3, 2013)

Well I have the Sour Blueberry in the tent now with the other big girls. I had my osc fan on a bucket in there and had to hang it from the ceiling of the tent to get myself a little room to keep everyone even under the light without having to raise it any. I think the fan works better where it is now anyways. I also have another stick light under the canopy's, I'll probably leave those in there for now, but the twist bulb in the picture is just there for the time being. I like how my rotation is working out, pretty smooth so far. The next ladies that will be going in are Green Poison from Sweet Seeds(freebie), and then Yumbolt 47 from W.O.S.(paid single) and then probably my Cindy99 from G-13 Labs(paid 5 pack) if she's ready in time. I also have a BubbleGummer from Female Seeds(freebie) that's coming along quickly and looking good. That reminds me I need to Xplant that girl. Now for the pics. I'll start with the bucket's I think I'm gonna start using with the cages worked on them.





Here's a couple of pics of all the girls happily sharing space. if you look close in one of the pictures you can see my angels halo's!


I think I could get another girl in there to make an even 6. They say about 4 plants for a 600W, but there talking about bigger plants in general. The way I grow and only keep the bigger tops on my plants a 6th girl would fit in there with no problem. I'm diggin this hood people, I love the light spread on her and the intensity is really even according to my cheap @$$ light meter. It doesn't matter anyways the way I rotate my plants and all, I like to not only do a 1/4-1/3 turn everyday I move them from front to back. I haven't moved the Skunk#1 yet, but she had a side of the bulb all to herself up till a couple of days ago, so doing the daily twist was enough up until now. I'm in such a good mood today and would like to pass on the vibe. Play this video and smoke a cone. The beat boxing reminds me of old school Biz Markie, and it's just a cool jam anyways. Peace and Love!
[video=youtube;iqIn9N_fJJY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqIn9N_fJJY[/video]
Punk @$$ POLICE!


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 3, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> Well I have the Sour Blueberry in the tent now with the other big girls. I had my osc fan on a bucket in there and had to hang it from the ceiling of the tent to get myself a little room to keep everyone even under the light without having to raise it any. I think the fan works better where it is now anyways. I also have another stick light under the canopy's, I'll probably leave those in there for now, but the twist bulb in the picture is just there for the time being. I like how my rotation is working out, pretty smooth so far. The next ladies that will be going in are Green Poison from Sweet Seeds(freebie), and then Yumbolt 47 from W.O.S.(paid single) and then probably my Cindy99 from G-13 Labs(paid 5 pack) if she's ready in time. I also have a BubbleGummer from Female Seeds(freebie) that's coming along quickly and looking good. That reminds me I need to Xplant that girl. Now for the pics. I'll start with the bucket's I think I'm gonna start using with the cages worked on them.
> View attachment 2723899View attachment 2723900View attachment 2723901View attachment 2723903
> 
> 
> ...


what is your soil ratio etc perlite ...


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 4, 2013)

HAPPY 4th OF JULY EVERYBODY!! All the girls are so happy in the tent this morning. I'm sorry about the pics being washed out with hid, but I hate to take them out even for a minute to just post pics on a forum, so I guess you'll just have to wait for the harvest pics if you want natural light or whatever. I'm gonna start putting up pics of my vegging plants in this thread so there will be better lighting on those but the tent will stay yellow for now, sorry. If I can work out a little space later I'll try and put up some pics with better light with the girls that have flowers on them, but I'm not promising anything. Ok now, here's some washed out pictures.

The first closeup is of the Iced grapefruit and her frostiness. The other ones are the Skunk#1. She is swelling up really nice for me now, and with about 25 days or so to go!




These are a mix of everybody with flowers. The Menage a trois is looking really nice and plump, with about the same amount of time to go as the Skunk#1 I'm guessing. I never could find definite flower times or yields for her anywhere. I hope everybody has a great 4th, and nobody gets burnt or loses a finger. Like i said if i can find some space and some time I'll try and do a small photo shoot of some flowers, but I'll just have to see how the next few days go. I really like having my fan hanging the way it is, gets the whole canopy in the sweep. i highly recommend doing that if you have a fan taking up room, just remember to secure it at 3 points so it don't just twist the supports if they're rope or chain when it oscilates. Take it easy everybody, Peace and Love.

EDIT: I'm not sure of the perlite ratio, I just kind of mix it in until I feel it has good drainage. Sorry I don't have exact #'s.


----------



## prosperian (Jul 4, 2013)

Must be nice to all the space for trimming and manipulating the growth on your girls. I have to be careful not to do too much topping and LST-ing because I'm only 3' wide 2' deep. 

I'm going to post a question on my thread later on today that addresses this issue. Be looking for your feedback as always! Good job myco, another well deserved pat on the back!


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 4, 2013)

nice.. whatever the soil mix there sexy lol


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 5, 2013)

Natural light, and I'm still no Ansel Adams. I hope these are alright for now. I'm figuring out all the settings on the camera, and hopefully will have a couple of the Menage a Trois today. These are of the Iced Grapefruit, and Skunk#1. The Iced grapefruit is a frost demon people, this thing is pretty crazy. The Skunk#1 weighs a friggin ton even when dry in that 7 gal container. I don't like having to move these ladies at all, much rather be mixing dirt and trimming and all that stuff. I'm definitely a farmer not a photographer, but learning new skills is always worthwhile. I'll have some more pics later I hope. Hope everyone is safe after the 4th. A song to follow the girls.
[video=youtube;yRkgsyKvidE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRkgsyKvidE[/video]
PEACE and LOVE!


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 5, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> View attachment 2725863View attachment 2725864View attachment 2725865View attachment 2725866View attachment 2725867View attachment 2725868View attachment 2725869View attachment 2725870Natural light, and I'm still no Ansel Adams. I hope these are alright for now. I'm figuring out all the settings on the camera, and hopefully will have a couple of the Menage a Trois today. These are of the Iced Grapefruit, and Skunk#1. The Iced grapefruit is a frost demon people, this thing is pretty crazy. The Skunk#1 weighs a friggin ton even when dry in that 7 gal container. I don't like having to move these ladies at all, much rather be mixing dirt and trimming and all that stuff. I'm definitely a farmer not a photographer, but learning new skills is always worthwhile. I'll have some more pics later I hope. Hope everyone is safe after the 4th. A song to follow the girls.
> [video=youtube;yRkgsyKvidE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRkgsyKvidE[/video]
> PEACE and LOVE!


i love the 8 of 8 pic my favourite


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks man, that's the Skunk#1. She's my baby out of all of them really. I love her structure, and well just about everything about her to be honest. She has some nice trich coverage and everyday she just gets frostier. The smell went from a natural pine to a chemically smelling pine cleaner, with a small hint of sweetness to it. The Iced Grapefruit is still very much sweet, sugary, and fruity breakfast cereal kind of smell. None of them really have an overpowering scent just sitting there, but when I rotate them in the morning or pull my hand through the canopy they smell quite strongly. They're all coming along so well, and staying healthy as expected. I've been moving them around alot lately cause the pics and adding the blue O.G. and Sour Blue berry, nut I think they like the rotation. I usually rotate the girls on either side of the bulb around in a rotation and also the daily turn in space, but I think I'll start a more comprehensive rotation system with them. I also like the way the Sour Blueberry and Blue O.G. are easy to move and take care of in the modded tomato cages. I can pull branches on the outside of the cage to open them up or move branches on the inside to fill the canopy on the inside. Gives me alot of places to tie to and also all the support they'll ever need. I haven't had time lately to work with the girls as much as I had so the latest round of girls are needing the extra support, I hope to be able to work with the next round a little more and maybe skip this step. Either way they'll be fine and the cages seem to take less space in between the plants. We'll see. Thanks for the interest, and enjoy your day. Peace out.


----------



## Slipon (Jul 5, 2013)

yea skunk 1 rules  I just have to have her


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 5, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> Thanks man, that's the Skunk#1. She's my baby out of all of them really. I love her structure, and well just about everything about her to be honest. She has some nice trich coverage and everyday she just gets frostier. The smell went from a natural pine to a chemically smelling pine cleaner, with a small hint of sweetness to it. The Iced Grapefruit is still very much sweet, sugary, and fruity breakfast cereal kind of smell. None of them really have an overpowering scent just sitting there, but when I rotate them in the morning or pull my hand through the canopy they smell quite strongly. They're all coming along so well, and staying healthy as expected. I've been moving them around alot lately cause the pics and adding the blue O.G. and Sour Blue berry, nut I think they like the rotation. I usually rotate the girls on either side of the bulb around in a rotation and also the daily turn in space, but I think I'll start a more comprehensive rotation system with them. I also like the way the Sour Blueberry and Blue O.G. are easy to move and take care of in the modded tomato cages. I can pull branches on the outside of the cage to open them up or move branches on the inside to fill the canopy on the inside. Gives me alot of places to tie to and also all the support they'll ever need. I haven't had time lately to work with the girls as much as I had so the latest round of girls are needing the extra support, I hope to be able to work with the next round a little more and maybe skip this step. Either way they'll be fine and the cages seem to take less space in between the plants. We'll see. Thanks for the interest, and enjoy your day. Peace out.


omg thats skunk#1 ! shes sexy alought mostly sativa she looks indica lol mad .........


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 6, 2013)

Yeah she can be deceitful. She looks like an indica acts like a sativa and smokes like both. I love that plant. I should be getting some G-13 X Skunk#1, Afghani X Skunk#1, and some White Widow X Skunk#1. I can't wait to start running them when they arrive. I have quite the selection going at the moment, so it won't be right away, but I have some interesting girls until then. I have 2 Bay 11 regs going now, and they seem kind of slow to me, but I've seen some incredible results with the strain. From what I hear it's a real medicinal strain. The Iced Grapefruit is quite the insane strain, with trich coverage that seems to start to overlap. The Menage a Trois seems to be bulking up the most, and the Skunk#1 is just an overall pleaser. Something else I have to mention is that the MaT didn't start to put on trichs as fast as the other two but is now producing happily and trying to catch up. Every plant is different and has to be treated so, you cannot force a plant to bend to your will, just won't happen and you'll be disappointed. They'll do what they do, when they do it. Pretty simple really, just give them everything they need and they will provide. I think I have this camera figured out a little more and should have some pics up later. Peace and Love.


----------



## prosperian (Jul 6, 2013)

Wow, beautiful pics. Now I see what you been looking at all this time and it makes me want to hang out at your garden!

Good info on the cages. I might need to do that because I have to keep the growth pretty much contained within the 5-gal walls or my plants won't fit. After LST-ing the other day I noticed the branches take no time making the bend to the light at 90 degrees. That's great because I was concerned they would keep spreading out. Maybe I will put some cages in at my 5-gal xplant if I can source them here locally.

I'm interested in the Iced Grapefruit, Skunk#1, and the LSD Slip runs for my next seed purchase.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 6, 2013)

Some morning pics, then it's off to be a farmer for the day. I'm lovin my ladies people, some real givers, and pleasers. Boy and do they know how to please, let me show you what I'm talkin about. Take in account that this is day 33 for these girls with the flowers.
These are the Iced Grapefruit and all her sweet, fruity goodness. I couldn't be happier with the density and trich coverage. She 's not the bulkiest, but she is dense as all get out. I can't brush her without getting the munchies for some Fruity Pebbles.
Here's my Skunk#1. I can't say much more than she's making me so happy.
Last but never least is the Menage a Trois, as Frenchy would say "OOH LA LA". Now this girl is a definite giver for sure. Putting on trichs now with a fury, and plumping up in the process. Here are a couple of pics on the way out of the group and of the Blue O.G. and sour Blueberry. I think they like their new home. 
Peace and Love!


----------



## KidKid1950 (Jul 6, 2013)

Awesome stuff so far. Just want to point out though, you don't need a new bulb every 10 weeks. You can use the same bulbs for two grows, and the yield suffer virtually nothing at all. So you got more than a years worth of bulbs there.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 6, 2013)

I've been doing a little re-thinking on that, and I'm gonna pop in a new bulb every 12 weeks. I think the lumen output will still be enough for my needs then, and maybe save a little coin on bulbs, although I'm gonna go by my meter. As soon as it hits a certain point, the bulb is getting changed. I have a pretty crude light meter, but it's good enough to pick up the change I'm looking for I guess, we'll see. My main thought in all of this is to just keep the girls as happy as possible really, and to keep the density I'm looking for. I do have the new hood, so that should also help I would think, especially if I keep it as clean as possible. The Blue O.G. is already kicking out pistils everywhere, happy to see that. I have a pretty good rotation worked out with 5-6 girls at a time in the flower tent, and 8 plants downstairs in veg, with 6 being female seeds, the other 2 are my Bay 11 regs. I have a BubbleGummer, Yumbolt47, Cindy99, Skunk#11, Green Poison, and another Iced Grapefruit. All of them with the exception of the Skunk#11 are really happy and vegging right along with at least 2 mains tops so far on them. I say with the exception of the Skunk#11 cause the dang thing looks kind of crappy and always has some sort of problem. My Skunk#1 from G-13 Labs is the least needy plant ever, and this Skunk from Dutch Passion is much more sativa dom, and has to be the most finicky plant ever. I've never had problems with any strain like this one in my life, and I'm completely serious about that. It was a freebie, and I just wanted to run it , but this thing is breaking my [email protected]$. IDK we'll see. The Cindy99 I have going has some of the thickest, widest, darkest leafs, quite interesting for something that's suppose to be sativa dom. I've ran Cindy99 from G-13 Labs before, and it was not this indica dom. I know G-13 Labs are a bunch of strain rippers, but I'm not sure what's going on here for sure, like I said I grew this before, and it was not like this. The phenos were always more sativa dom, and not variable to a large degree. They were all pretty uniform in leaf structure, more of a height difference than anything else. I think in another 4 weeks the Green Poison will be ready to take the place of the Skunk#1 or other that's done. I like her leafs, really kind of a 50/50 with quite the nice veg speed. They say only 50 days or something for flower, so her and the Cindy99 should finish quickly for me I hope. Like I said earlier i have a pretty good rotation going, and some meds should be coming soon. I put alot of thought into the girls I'm running and also when, so that I should have both indicas and sativas to suit all my needs. Thanks for stopping in everyone. Peace and Love.


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 6, 2013)

sounding/looking good bruv


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 7, 2013)

These are all my Menage a Trois from last night. The light purple barely comes trough in the pictures, but you can see it. I would like to get some temp drops and bring it out a little more. She just wasn't putting the trichs on at first, but is doing her thang now. I received some really good advice about the hid light and pics, the really smart person said simply, cover it with newspaper. Good idea. I have to say the density and aroma of this girl is really nice. She has stayed the absolute picture of health all the way through the grow, without being needy or fussy. I wish so much I would have taken a clone of her, but that's the way it goes. From all the info I've been able to find on her, it's gonna be another 3 weeks or so till she's done. I have the worst nausea this morning. Sorry about the graphic smilie, it's just how I feel this morning. Some days are definitely better than others. Nausea being one of the main reasons I grow, besides abdominal pain that no doc can quite figure out. Oh well back to the girls. 
 
These are all my Skunk#1 from the other day, I don't want to post duplicates, but I'm not sure of the ones you've seen before so I'll post some of the better ones. I can't believe how big she got and all the strength to hold up those flowers is impressive to say the least. The only supports this girl has is holding her down! Pretty cool. That's what stalk pinching and bending can do for you. Along with a healthy diet of silica and K. 
And here's my Iced Grapefruit. What a group of gals. I hope everybody enjoys the pics. I also hope I have some good news to pass on later about my grow in the future. I'll explain in a little while. Enjoy the rest of your weekend, and smoke a phatty people. Peace and Love.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 7, 2013)

I hate to post after myself, but I have a couple of pics of the girls this morning. These will be the last pics with the hid, so don't get mad at the color, I'll have better ones later with the cover I'm making on the hood. I was really sick this morning, and then I remembered I had some hash still. Smoked a little hash and I feel alot better! Anyways, here are a couple of pictures to start the day with.

All the pictures are labeled when you click on them so I'm not gonna write a bunch of individual descriptions for them. I think these will be some some good meds, but am looking into some Gage Green Genetics to fill my med needs in the future. The strains they have are extremely resinous and have cannabanoid profiles that will blow your mind. I've become a member of their forum and will be filling everyone in on their genetics and strains that interest me.





This being one of them. I think as far as medicinal quality they have some very rare gems that could be a lifesaver for me. I also think they are one of the few breeding groups out there that actually have the patient in mind when making their crosses.





Here is their Cindy Le Pew. A cross of Cindy99 and the infamous G-13 Skunk. I'm not sure a plant can be more resinous than this lady. How do you trim a plant like this is my question. As you can see my excitement for GGG is very well deserved. Enjoy your Sunday everyone, and remember God rested today as well, smoke a cone! Peace and love.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 7, 2013)

Holy crap Myco. Things look really sweet. Your buds are going to reward your efforts. As always I am impressed as hell. I hope you feel better bro. I love the look of all of them. I tried to pick a favorite but I couldn't. Take care.


----------



## Slipon (Jul 7, 2013)

damn I would love to make Kif or oil on the trim of that Cindy plant  

look good Myco, keep up the good work, we can share pictures of the skunk#1 and the hempy bucket, in lets say 30 days or so from now


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 7, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Holy crap Myco. Things look really sweet. Your buds are going to reward your efforts. As always I am impressed as hell. I hope you feel better bro. I love the look of all of them. I tried to pick a favorite but I couldn't. Take care.





Slipon said:


> damn I would love to make Kif or oil on the trim of that Cindy plant
> 
> look good Myco, keep up the good work, we can share pictures of the skunk#1 and the hempy bucket, in lets say 30 days or so from now


Thank you for coming in guy's. The kind words are always appreciated. I can't wait till you get the Skunk#1 going Slipon, I think you'll be happy with her. I'd like to make some Kif out of that Cindy La Pew as well brother. All the Strains over at GGG are as resin heavy as that really. They have some crosses that will cross your eyes bro. I can't wait to stock up on some of their genetics, and get up a thread. Pepe Le Dank is another killer, but like I said it's pretty much the tip of a very frosty ice berg. I also think that Miss Colombia a cross of Cindy Le Pew, and a Colombian Black would be incredible. I can't wait to see some of the hempy results man, but I urge you to keep an organic soil grow going as I just think it has the best results in my opinion. I think the organic soil is key to some of the high cannabanoid profiles coming in on a lot of test results from labs. I'm not 100% sure of that, but either are the labs or other growers. I can't wait to start sharing some real dank with you guy's, although this Skunk#1 is impressing me quite a bit. There are alot of Skunk's out there though. Peace and Love.


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 7, 2013)

omg those specs on the plant are sick !! i am so fucking jealous  ..... i shall swallow the envy and congrats you  lol good work man cant wait till the end


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 8, 2013)

Wow the Blue O.G. and Sour Blueberry have already stretched past the top of their cages and are reaching for the light! Quite impressive to say the least. They're both putting out pistils like nobody's business, and swelling at the tips already. The B.O.G. has a little more internodal stretch to her with the S.B. being a little more reserved and tighter. I have pretty big plans for these 2 girls so keep an eye on them. Everyone else in the tent is doing outstanding as well, just flowering away, giving me a future to look forward to. The density of the Menage a Trois and Skunk#1 are completely mind blowing, I did not expect this out of the MaT, but the Skunk#1 I've grown before and was expecting this. Although I was expecting a little more bulk as well, but there are 3 weeks left also so we'll see. The Skunk#1 can be a weird plant at times, taking what seems like rests at points, and then taking back off. I took a bunch of photos of my girls to show my almost 60 year old mother to show her what I've been up to. She smoked back in the day, but hasn't in over 40 years I guess, she's not a big promoter of cannabis, but also understands it is the only medicine that has worked throughout my life. She couldn't get over how beautiful the flowers were and got excited about the photos. She was completely amazed of the new genetics being passed around, and then went off into a tirade about how it's B.S. that having a will to live makes someone a criminal. I wasn't sure of the response I was expecting, but wasn't expecting the pride she had in my garden. She asked before I left if she could use one of the pics as a screen saver on her lap top, so I hooked her up with a nice pic of a resinous flower from the Skunk#1. My mother doesn't drink, smoke or anything, but can see how this improves my life in ways doctors have never been able to accomplish. Kind of a weird thing for your mother to be proud of you for, but I'll take it. Sorry for all the babble, I just wanted to share something that was extremely touching to me. I have quite the list of chores today so I better get to them, I just wanted to stop in and say hi to everyone. Peace out.


----------



## prosperian (Jul 8, 2013)

Your Blue OG is lookin' great. Mine is growing well too and I expect big things from her.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 8, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Your Blue OG is lookin' great. Mine is growing well too and I expect big things from her.


Thanks bro, I've worked hard to keep her healthy, and am happy with the return of love from her. It was a little fussy at first, and had a slow start I think, but she's a beauty now. I have 5 more seeds of this strain and look forward to being able to compare the different phenos when I get the time. I really think after I flower the plants I have vegging It'll be time to start running some GG gear. I just can't tell everyone how impressed I am with their work. Just going through their site https://gagegreen.org/genetics.html is an inspiration to a grower of what could be. They really take genetics to the next level, and have some medicinal strains that I just have to get! Here are a couple of pics of the garden this morning. I made the little cover for my hood like I was talking about, but I for got to use the dang thing. I'll get some later with it on and let you guys know how it works.


These are just some quick pics with the phone, I'll have better ones later from the real camera. I have to say even with the 12/12 stretch the Blue O.G. is still keeping pretty tight node spacing. The Sour Blueberry is even better I think with just a little stretch to her, and really tight node spacing. Both plants are impressive, and will yield nicely I think. I love to look at a nice organic garden, and revel in the gift that cannabis is. If you give this natural wonder what she deserves, she'll give right back in the form of Gods perfect medicine. That's really cool when you think about it. I'm also heavily medicated, but it doesn't change how I feel.Thanks for stopping in everyone. Peace and love.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 8, 2013)

Holy health Myco. They look great. Did you get my PM about the soil?


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 8, 2013)

loooking good bro as usual  are you uk based ?


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 9, 2013)

Nah brother I'm a Yankee on the other side of the pond. I like to think I'm not a stuck up, brainless, McDonalds eating, consumer zombie though. I live in Cincinnati if you've heard of it before. Pretty nice place I guess, a little behind the times I think. I had a situation occur with my Iced grapefruit last night. I have my osc fan hung so it doesn't take up space and it was buzzing my plant all night. I was wondering why the exhaust was so pungent with the smell of fresh cannabis. How disappointing it was to open the tent and see this. I had to put up a string to keep the hood from sucking onto the tent, so I strung some twine across the back. Little did I figure it was going to push the fan into the plant by it. This is actually quite embarassing. Oh well, I think I'll just take out the flower, and let the lowers develop. I really hate being sick all the dang time, sometimes you just don't think things through as well as you should and end up with stupid problems like this. Well I hope everybody else learns from my mistake and saves a girl from this fate. I don't have a problem admitting I messed up i just hate to see people make the same mistakes after I share mine is all. I'll take a couple of pics of what I end up doing to let you guys know. As always thanks for stopping in everyone. Peace and Love.


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 9, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> Nah brother I'm a Yankee on the other side of the pond. I like to think I'm not a stuck up, brainless, McDonalds eating, consumer zombie though. I live in Cincinnati if you've heard of it before. Pretty nice place I guess, a little behind the times I think. I had a situation occur with my Iced grapefruit last night. I have my osc fan hung so it doesn't take up space and it was buzzing my plant all night. I was wondering why the exhaust was so pungent with the smell of fresh cannabis. How disappointing it was to open the tent and see this. I had to put up a string to keep the hood from sucking onto the tent, so I strung some twine across the back. Little did I figure it was going to push the fan into the plant by it. This is actually quite embarassing. Oh well, I think I'll just take out the flower, and let the lowers develop. I really hate being sick all the dang time, sometimes you just don't think things through as well as you should and end up with stupid problems like this. Well I hope everybody else learns from my mistake and saves a girl from this fate. I don't have a problem admitting I messed up i just hate to see people make the same mistakes after I share mine is all. I'll take a couple of pics of what I end up doing to let you guys know. As always thanks for stopping in everyone. Peace and Love.


lol im sure you are not a stuck up, brainless, McDonalds eating, consumer zombie lol just stereotyped the people what are gives you guys a bad name 
WHAT !!! so these beautiful plants ive been watching last few days your breaking the news to tell me one of them is hurt ??? (hides in a bush and sobs ) lol 
hope she fine dude god i hope !


----------



## Slipon (Jul 9, 2013)

what did you do ? did the fan eat one of your plant`s ? 

and Im sure not all the +300 mill people are brainless McDonalds eating consumer zombis, some are trigger happy rednecks  

I hate to consume more then necessary and never eat at McD, but I am brainless


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 9, 2013)

I made a mis-calculation about the suction capacity of my in-line, and my osc fan unfortunately buzzed one of my Iced Grapefruit tops all night when it rotated. Oh well, live and learn. I'm gonna let the poor flower that took the hit finish up. I hate to cut anything off a plant when she's flowering, you always lose more than you think I.M.O. It's the top inch or more of one of the nicer colas on it. I did some quick rearranging in the tent to give everybody some room and to give the newer ladies some more head space as they're a little taller. I don't mind having girls of different heights as long as it's not too extreme, you just have to do some shuffling around now and then to keep them happy is all. I like being able to compare the pinching and strengthening against what you can call a lazy cage or whatever. The pinching if you have the time is by far the way to go, no B.S. cage in your way, and the plant is just healthier I think. But when you get sick and lose your time to waiting rooms, and other such things you adapt. Improvise, adapt, overcome as they say. So i went with the cages cause I thought they would give vertical and horizontal support, along with being able to use it to spread the plant open or pull it in to fill the center. Usually I just wrap soft tie around a branch after working it and simply angle it in the direction I want, and then leave the tie on for a week or so and that's it. Now I have to pinch the stalk work her some, and then tie it off in the cage where I need it to be. I don't think I'll ever be able to untie her or she'll just flop over essentially. Oh well, work with what you got, and just set yourself up better next time if you can. I like the new led rig alot Slip, I think your bang on about just figuring out the height it needs above your plants and after that I think it will kick some butt for you bro. The IR light with the full spectrum and the whites, that should work well I would think. I'm jealous of your spectrum LOL. Take it easy everyone, thanks for stopping in. Peace and love.


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 9, 2013)

horrible nasty fan !!!! i woulda broke it and bought a new one if they going to be like that lol live and learn though dont ya oh well they still fucking sexy !


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 9, 2013)

samtheman08 said:


> horrible nasty fan !!!! i woulda broke it and bought a new one if they going to be like that lol live and learn though dont ya oh well they still fucking sexy !


Your dialouges are funny as hell man! I had to go ahead and do a little chop on her, but it's alright it was just about 3/4 of an inch maybe. I got out my usb scope and was checking it out, and most of the trich's are almost all milky with the occasional amber one lingering around. Alot of the clear ones are turning milky already and maturing up real nice. If I can get this goofy thing to capture a picture I'll definitely post em up for everybody later. I was really blown away with how fast the resin is maturing on this plant. I got further curious and busted out the pocket scope and the Skunk#1 has almost all milky trich's as well, and they're alot more uniform and even. This Skunk#1 has been one of the most pleasant plants to grow. I've always grown it outside for the most part, and contributed it's vigor to the outside environment and the sun. Now I know this really is the ultimate indoor strain. I could see why so many people were taken by it at first back in the day, and why so many modern strains have it in their heritage. I'm stoked to be getting the G-13 x Skunk#1, and the Afghani x Skunk#1. I can't wait to get some room to pop some of those and start a pheno hunt for a killer mom. I also am looking into Gage Green genetics to see if i can find a killer mom, and am quite stoked about all the possibilities that lie within there. The rest of the year should be quite interesting in my garden. When I cut the top of that cola off on the Iced Grapefruit it smelled so dank, I couldn't believe how strong the smell was. It smelled like a Skunk made of Fruity Pebbles got ran over in my tent. Pretty happy about that, but the chop really depressed me otherwise. Oh well she'll recover. I better get my evening chores done before the girls go to bed. Peace out.


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 9, 2013)

lol im a funny minded person well i just cant wait untill your harvest dude im well excited and not even mine ha ha . on the other hand though ive been giving the green light on my flat so i can move within 6 weeks yes thats right i should be growing by then my friend  will be cool i cant wait to get growing again its going to be the fucking bizness !what scope have you got as in the x size ?? etc (40x60) ...... peace man


----------



## prosperian (Jul 9, 2013)

Respect for the nice even canopies. I know it can be a real pain to get them like that. You have some real love for your plants and it shows brother!


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 9, 2013)

samtheman08 said:


> lol im a funny minded person well i just cant wait untill your harvest dude im well excited and not even mine ha ha . on the other hand though ive been giving the green light on my flat so i can move within 6 weeks yes thats right i should be growing by then my friend  will be cool i cant wait to get growing again its going to be the fucking bizness !what scope have you got as in the x size ?? etc (40x60) ...... peace man





prosperian said:


> Respect for the nice even canopies. I know it can be a real pain to get them like that. You have some real love for your plants and it shows brother!


Thanks guys. I really do love my plants and understand our fates are intwined in ways. I got a couple of pics of the Iced Grapefruit top that was sacrificed for the good of the group as it looked like it could get bad, and was the only reason it got the chop. I do like that I'll have a nug to puff on a little early, but it's not worth what I'm gonna lose.
 
Pretty happy with the way she's maturing. Sorry the pics aren't the best I'm kind of rushing this evening. I'll have better ones later, maybe tomorrow. I can't wait to see the surprise Prosperian, I'm giddy and It's not mine. You and Slipon always do alot of research before you buy stuff so it's always cool. I like to spend some time reading before making a purchase too. Saves alot of headaches. I'm also eager to see you get up and running too Sam. Glad to hear things are working out for you M8. Peace and Love everyone.


----------



## prosperian (Jul 9, 2013)

Yeah Slip has the light knowledge, Mr. Lumen with a chart to back it up. I like that he's playing with new technology and I can trust his results because I've been with him on previous grows. 

Nice thing about this forum is you kind of participate in the other members gardens. It's not just what's going on in your own closet or tent. There are some guys on here with amazing knowledge -I'm sure you have read their posts. The ones that make your head hurt when you're done and not really sure what to do with what you just read.

I prefer the guys that are basic gardeners with excellent crops, but push the edge of their comfort zone to expand their knowledge and skills. Those posts are easy to follow and to apply the techniques to your own plants. 

That fixture looks huge in the pics. Foot print must be hitting wall to wall, that's a good thing! Time to get some food, catch you later!


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 9, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> Thanks guys. I really do love my plants and understand our fates are intwined in ways. I got a couple of pics of the Iced Grapefruit top that was sacrificed for the good of the group as it looked like it could get bad, and was the only reason it got the chop. I do like that I'll have a nug to puff on a little early, but it's not worth what I'm gonna lose.
> View attachment 2731162View attachment 2731163View attachment 2731164View attachment 2731166View attachment 2731167View attachment 2731168View attachment 2731169View attachment 2731170View attachment 2731171View attachment 2731172View attachment 2731174View attachment 2731175View attachment 2731176
> Pretty happy with the way she's maturing. Sorry the pics aren't the best I'm kind of rushing this evening. I'll have better ones later, maybe tomorrow. I can't wait to see the surprise Prosperian, I'm giddy and It's not mine. You and Slipon always do alot of research before you buy stuff so it's always cool. I like to spend some time reading before making a purchase too. Saves alot of headaches. I'm also eager to see you get up and running too Sam. Glad to hear things are working out for you M8. Peace and Love everyone.



she maturing nice shes going to be well tasty with the high i love too (couchlock)  .... what magnification is your scope dude ? peace


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 10, 2013)

Sorry Sam, I know you asked before what the power of the scope was, and I'm always forgetting to write details. I have a 60-100X zoom hand held, and the usb scope is 10-300X. I also use alot of other little magnifiers and scopes to see how the girls are coming along. I can't stress enough the importance of a good scope when your growing cannabis. You just can't tell with the naked eye what the trich's are doing, and how they're maturing. I have to agree with you Prosperian, I really appreciate when someone can take just about nothing and come out the other end with some really nice flowers. I find it way more impressive for someone to grow dank in a closet than a warehouse full of equipment. You have to love what you're doing to pull weight out of a closet or tent I think. I don't have much of an option on this, as my meds are really important to me, and my grow area is quite limited compared to others. I can say however I do have an edge over alot of people for the simple fact I really do love this plant and hold it sacred in my heart. I think anyone who has been sick since they were a baby with stomach ailments, and alot of other crap that's worse, kind of has the right to make themselves better when docs just give up on you frustrated with the situation. I swear sometimes I think if it's not a quick fix with a pill a doc just doesn't want to mess with it and sends you to a "SPECIALIST" Where you get the real help you're looking for and end up in experimental drug trials, and un-proven procedures. What a load of crap, just pass me the joint doc I'll be fine. I don't mean to lump all docs together either cause I have some that are above and beyond, it's just all the other ones you get forced to see in the interim that really makes you hate the people not the profession. Hell I used to go rock climbing with my gastrointerologist until I got too sick. Well enough doctor bashing for this morning. I really don't write that stuff to make docs mad I just want people to understand what a patient has to go through in between the updates of their garden. No surprises this morning in the tent thank Jah. Yesterday was really quite horrific when I opened up those zippers and could hear the fan buzzing that plant. I almost flipped out, but calmed myself and went on with my morning. I Xplanted my Bubblegummer that I have vegging and that girl looks amazing. I started her in a party cup, and then Xplanted her into a container that was really too small, and then I left her in their too long. I gave her a Xplant yesterday into a 2gal pot, and she really took off after the fact and looks great this morning with her leafs pointed up and praying as I say. I also have a couple of pics of my Cindy99 I want to share later. She's barely a foot tall and already has 9 petal leafs, this plant is off the hook. I started to main-line the Cindy99, but I'm not sure of the direction I want to go with her yet. I don't know if I want a strict main-line or if I'm gonna leave some nodes under the top and see what I can do by pulling them up and out for more tops. I'll figure it out and get her on her way soon. My Green Poison is quite the bush now and coming along nicely. I think she'll be more than ready by the time the Skunk#1 is done flowering. My Yumbolt47 is looking good too, with a bushy appearance as well. Lovin my ladies. Have a good day everyone, and thank you for stopping in on my garden. Peace and Love.


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 10, 2013)

all good bro sounding good  im pleased to announce i have my 60-100x scope coming this friday never had one before so really excited lol


----------



## prosperian (Jul 10, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> I swear sometimes I think if it's not a quick fix with a pill a doc just doesn't want to mess with it and sends you to a "SPECIALIST" Where you get the real help you're looking for and end up in experimental drug trials, and un-proven procedures. What a load of crap, just pass me the joint doc I'll be fine. I don't mean to lump all docs together either cause I have some that are above and beyond, it's just all the other ones you get forced to see in the interim that really makes you hate the people not the profession.


My smoking buddy and I were in a long discussion over coffee this weekend about the same subject. It was my conclusion that obviously doctors need to make a living and with all the costs for their practice going up and billable service going down, many have resorted to being a legal form of drug dealer. 

Let's face it a physician's practice is a business for profit and doctors need to fill their waiting rooms with patients. Nothing brings in a steady flow of customers like addictive drugs with more side effects than benefits. 

I worked deep in the health care system and my friends that are doctors are upset by the simple fact that they can no longer provide simple remedies of the past, but are hostage to the insurance companies, Obamacare, Medicare, drug companies, and a society that wants a quick fix for mostly self-induced health issues.

Ok my rant is over.


----------



## Slipon (Jul 10, 2013)

my turn then

our doctors make money form the medical industries when they write out specific medicine !!! 

my little sister had problems with heavy periods and as she is allergic to 99% of the world she couldn't find a birth control pill she could handle with out to many side effects, so she go to the doc and what do he prescribe, prozac !!!!! 

idiot, I prommise you, I have never seen my mom so mad when she left in the car to visit the doctor to return the pill and "some"


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 10, 2013)

Great post. I couldn't agree more, most docs that actually care are about as fed-up, and frustrated as a genuinely sick patient. There is just way too much big business in health care and until something is done about that there's just not gonna be much either the doctor or patient can do to make their circumstances any better. When you have a multi-billion dollar industry the little man is always forgotten over the profits! That's why being able to grow your own meds is more important now than ever before in history. There are companies that want to make growing plants like aloe vera and such illegal to keep the profits in the hands of drug companies. I don't know if they'll ever accomplish outlawing these plants, but it's a crime to even consider it and propose it in my eyes. They tell you that they want to purify the product and make the dosage uniform, but it's been working fine for the last million years, I think it will be ok now to use. MJ is the only medicine that can alleviate most of my symptoms without making a laundry list of new ones from all the ridiculous side effects. "Hey you want to quit smoking, the meds to do it might make you suicidal, bleed from your @$$, give you blurred vision, gain weight, depressed, horrible gas with oily discharge, diabetic, nausea, stomach discomfort, ulcers, and may cause death." Hey you'll be tobacco free though if you actually quit, and don't start smoking heavier from all the horrible F'in side effects. Good grief that's a cure for something, it sounds more like a person that's on their way out. There's my rant I guess. Sorry everyone I'm just really burnt out on all that. Go sit in a waiting room somewhere and that's all you here over and over from the monitors playing that health channel B.S. Oh well. There's my feelings on the issue. Peace out, I'm gonna go smoke a PHAT bowl people.


----------



## Slipon (Jul 10, 2013)

p.s.

last time I visit my doctor was in ... hmmmmm .. 2006 when I needed some antibiotic for a sore throat


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 10, 2013)

Doctors suck these days for the most part. They scare me.


----------



## Slipon (Jul 10, 2013)

yea me too, its like the doc`s of to day is more thinking of how much money they can make vs the old doc´s that had a call, atleast its how it feel, but I guess its more of a common society "thing" as the world in my eyes have become more selfish


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 10, 2013)

More Doctors need to smoke weed rather than drink or take scripts themselves.


----------



## Slipon (Jul 10, 2013)

damn it, that comment deserves a Rep. but I need to spread it more  somebody Rep Gandalf please


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 10, 2013)

Dammit, it won't let me either, I just tried. We need to start looking around at other people's posts and start giving some rep to people. I guess it would be easier if other people grew as well as we all do. JK Ha Ha. Please nobody take offense to that. I really do wish that docs could smoke if they wanted, but I'm sure they get tested as much as their patients in certain circumstances. IDK Touchy subject, wouldn't want a doc ripped workin on me, but a responsible doc wouldn't come to work high anymore than he would on percocet, or booze so it doesn't matter really. Peace out.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 10, 2013)

Docs don't get tested at all bro.


----------



## Slipon (Jul 10, 2013)

I dont think ours do either, but it is known that they use a lot of there own drugs, over the years medicine have vanish and doc`s have been found guilty in use of mostly opium based drugs, strong pain killers and of course stuff that give em energy (speed/amphetamine) 

we just got a new drug tester for the road`s that check for 7 different drugs instantly, some made a suggestion to use it to check our politicians  last time a major newspaper made a drug test on the bathrooms in our government building, they found traces of coke on most toilet seats  funny enough I have`t heard any thing about it since, think they did`t agree to let em test em, tho it only require a bit of spit and 2 minutes, and they gladly let the police do it to us !

it can test 00,1 and trace MJ back several weeks


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 10, 2013)

we onto docs now ...... i hate them i have severe mental issues and expect me to go to meeting to meeting not realizing that im socially anxious and suffer real bad from panic attacks the last thing i wanna be doing when i feel like that is sit in meetings getting assessed lol so why they ask me too go ??? when they diagnosed me fuck knows ! i have had so many tabs and i used to be a bad drinker the only help i ever got was by my self being left alone i quit the drink and i dont have to be social only on here to you guys lol this how fucked up it is my own mother i feel awkward eating in front of ..... anyway ive had my rant and my outlook on docs is there all wankers apart from the doctors what grow the weed for there customers ! thats true understanding of each an individual person i think its amazing... right fuck this where is it legal in states im coming over  peace people ive just got nice weed today its shtinky  bong time


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 10, 2013)

p.s im in a smokey mood who wants rep ? regardless @mycomaster deserves !


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 10, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Docs don't get tested at all bro.


W.T.F. All the cup pissin I'm required to do and they NEVER have to. I find that pretty hippocritical, and complteely F'ed up. I guess you could never expect a doc to become addicted or even find his own little stash enjoyable. After all people seem to think they're robot's or gods that are unable to make mistakes. Then them same idiots end up sicker from side effects or what have you, and want to sue for mal-practice. I think if people would spend as much time trying ti make themselves a little better as they do on their smart phone things would be alot better. 



Slipon said:


> I dont think ours do either, but it is known that they use a lot of there own drugs, over the years medicine have vanish and doc`s have been found guilty in use of mostly opium based drugs, strong pain killers and of course stuff that give em energy (speed/amphetamine)
> 
> we just got a new drug tester for the road`s that check for 7 different drugs instantly, some made a suggestion to use it to check our politicians  last time a major newspaper made a drug test on the bathrooms in our government building, they found traces of coke on most toilet seats  funny enough I have`t heard any thing about it since, think they did`t agree to let em test em, tho it only require a bit of spit and 2 minutes, and they gladly let the police do it to us !
> 
> it can test 00,1 and trace MJ back several weeks


I'll tell you what, you get a politician to voluntarily piss in a cup, and I'll start pulling gold bars out of my @$$ for us all. Sad that they want to test you for something that happened a week ago, when any person with common sense knows you can't be high that long on some weed for crying out loud. I wish, hook me up with those genetics, grower for life, you know. Oh well life goes on I guess. What a sad afternoon. I guess I'll go smoke some hash. Peace out.


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 10, 2013)

omg so the girlfriend comes round and i see a parcel in her hands i knew what that was !!!!!! im so happy right now my microscope has arrived muhahahah . and some nice lil bit of weed ive been looking at never looked at trichs ever !!! so this is my new toy atm you have to go right up close its a pocket mircro scope 60-100x


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 10, 2013)

Nice bro, I have one alot like it. Same magnification power as yours. I also use alot of different powered magnifying devices throughout my grow to keep a close eye on things. It will pay off in the end if you catch something quicker, and it also teaches you alot about your plants and their development throughout the different phases of growth. Have fun with the scope man, it's alot of fun to bring the whole world closer, especially after you smoke up, Ha Ha. Peace out.


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 10, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> Nice bro, I have one alot like it. Same magnification power as yours. I also use alot of different powered magnifying devices throughout my grow to keep a close eye on things. It will pay off in the end if you catch something quicker, and it also teaches you alot about your plants and their development throughout the different phases of growth. Have fun with the scope man, it's alot of fun to bring the whole world closer, especially after you smoke up, Ha Ha. Peace out.


yeah im smoking up aswell bro ive been looking at everything hairs, fruit, and apparently my wood table has orange dots wtf even right next too with naked eye i cant see lol mad stuff man i may be looking at bugs next  should be fun .... oh and that weed i got isnt fully matured lol the trichs are clear and i was thinking i can take to my dealer and inspect how weird would that be ??? maybe not in the states but other here they be like has he lost it lol anyway some more fun scoping time !


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 10, 2013)

oh another thing my friend .......when i get too harvest time now i have the scope to insure i get that couchlock high i love so much . how will i evenly check that all the plant is ready ?? 6 -8 random places from top to bottom of plant ??? would that do ? or will the colas say READY ! and no need to check any other bit of plants .. sorry if this is confusing bong time


----------



## prosperian (Jul 10, 2013)

Slipon said:


> p.s. last time I visit my doctor was in ... hmmmmm .. 2006 when I needed some antibiotic for a sore throat


Been lucky too. Hospitals only for delivery of my kids in the last 30 years. I have my checkups for insurance policies, but otherwise, no reason to go. I eat organic locally-grown foods, very little processed foods, and I exercise three times a week. I don't stress over anything and focus on healthy living. At 45, I feel like I have many years left, knock on wood! I balance that with an occasional bottle of Lagavulin. 

Famous comedian and one of my personal favorites CK Louis is quoted saying... at 45 years of age he is halfway through a healthy life or most of the way through an unhealthy life. Funny, but the words ring true.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 11, 2013)

You guys crack me up man. Hey Prosperian, not only do you have great taste in coffee you have great taste in scotch too my friend. I have never been a drinker really cause of stomach issues, but I love a good single malt. I can only sip and enjoy, I can't get drunk or even buzzed really, but I do enjoy my little sips now and again. I was also reading a snapple cap, and do you know it's illegal to spray paint someone's cow in Texas? It's sad to know there had to be a court case to make that law. Oh well I'm in a frisky mood this morning if you can't tell. When I check a plant to make sure she's done I like to check multiple places under and on top of the flowers. I've learned recently the longer you veg a plant the faster the trichs seem to mature. That might just be empirical observation on these ladies or totally true, not sure yet. One thing I do know for sure is this Skunk#1 is looking more done every hour it seems. I'm almost 100% sure I won't be going more than 50-55 days with this girl. It's day 38 and she seems like she's done now. I have to get in there today and check over her trich's alot closer, but she is trying her best to finish as early as possible for me. I'm completely blown away by this plant. The Iced Grapefruit took getting topped in flower pretty well, she just kind of darkened in the spot as usual, and took right back off. The Blue O.G. and Sour Blueberry are coming along nice too. They both have quite a bit of stretch to them, and have started kicking out pistils like mad. The little top I took off of the I.G. is still not dry, the thing is so dense it wouldn't dry for me in the 2 1/2 days it's been cut. I had the thing above my hood where it's warm and pretty dry. It's just about there, but not yet. I'm not going to worry about getting it right, I just want to sample it and see where we are with the potency and all. By the look of the usb scope it should be amazing, but the trichs aren't the only things going on with that. When you put the flower up to your nose, it's lost alot of the sweet smell, but when you pull it apart some it's still there. Have a great day everyone. Peace out.


----------



## prosperian (Jul 11, 2013)

Man, I can go anytime. I've had a good life. Great kids and wife. No regrets. All I could do now is "f" that all up between now and when I do become plant food. 

You're probably right about your observation. Longer veg times would allow the plant to be fully prepared to make the change over to flowering. Good roots and leaf development can provide the energy the plant needs to accelerate the trich growth during flowering. Makes sense, however I have not read any studies on it.

I notice the plants go through periods of high and low fragrance. Even in the jars, I can develop sweetness in smell and taste over a couple months. The 5-month cured Pineapple Exp taste like you dipped your tongue in sugar on the first hit. I think that's were a lot of growers get confused and think adding molasses or flavoring during flowering develops the flavors in the smoke. That's b.s. as you very well know. It's the strain and good environmental conditions that brings on the sweetness and a proper dry / cure that pushes those flavors to the max.

Have a great day myco, I have to go hire some more peeps, so I can keep spending my days above the ground in decent financial shape.


----------



## Slipon (Jul 11, 2013)

you guys are great, long time since I had this much fun on a forum 

did`t notice the faster development on mature plant`s but sumthing I have to look in to

and I don't drink much either, been years since I was in to that, and never more then at weekends at party`s aso. two things I never will become is a alcoholic, don't even like the taste of beer, or a needle junky as I hate needles more then beer  and never touch heroine (had a childhood friend who did in a early age`s so I had my wakeup call on that poison) 

Ooh yea and I like your thinking prospering, I hate processed food to, never touch it, or fast food for that mater, not a vegi, tho grew up as one, as my mom is, so I had my first burger at the ages of 14 !!!!! do eat meat now, but really pork and only quality cow, I like fish more and do eat a lot of that, but Im also in a fishing nation, atleat it use to be 

have a great day everybody  tomorrow at non my 3 week`s vacation starts, so nothing can spoil my mood to day


----------



## Slipon (Jul 11, 2013)

p.s.

smoking weed daily do keep you young, I can see it on my smoking friends and them who never touch it


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 11, 2013)

Slipon said:


> p.s.
> 
> smoking weed daily do keep you young, I can see it on my smoking friends and them who never touch it


I have to agree with this completely. I have a friend who is 2 years younger than me, but he drinks alot , and people always think he's the elder of us two. Makes me feel good, and I've been sick my whole life really, and will admit my features have gotten "Rough". Kind of funny to think of my res as the fountain of youth, LOL. Yeah, you guy's can be quite the crew. I have alot of fun when I come in here with you guys, thanks for that. Enjoy your VaCay Slip. Get some good employees Prosperian. Have a great day everyone. Peace out.


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 11, 2013)

im 22 and still baby faced  lol i got no weed today so got a hazey feeling and not so hungry today if anything hungry sick pffft annoyed i must get some today after the circus that is yeah thats right baby faced sam is going to the circus why not i say to my self they are free tickets  .. i cant wait untill you harvest @mycomaster its going to be sweet  shame i cant taste lol but thats what dreams start with  lol peace out


----------



## Slipon (Jul 11, 2013)

yea, I guess its not only the brain activity it slows down, but also the aging, and it also keep me fit, once stopped for a few years, was working in another part of the country, did gain 10kg and I did nothing different

so it keep me happy, keep me young, and fit, make me sleep well, make me use time on my plant`s and hobbies, instead of crap (and no I dont own a smart phone, hate em, I can easily wait until I get home to Etc. visit RIU and also see it on a 24" screen, the phone I have don't even have a camera, sucks, but I cant find a decent mobile with out it being a smartphone it seem`s  last year I was at a newyear party, half the people used more then half the time looking in to there screens, boring party)

ps. only one thing I hate more then smart phones, reality TV


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 11, 2013)

Like i said earlier my eyes have gone out on me some, and the last thing I want to do is stare at my dang phone and try to do crap on-line, are you kidding me. I know some people have to for work, and all that, but on my personal time I'm not going to be staring at my phone lost in it's glow. Reality T.V. can go where all the smartphones need to go and stay there as well. Never did get into all that stuff, my life is dramatic enough for me. All that aside I have some great news! I've been accepted as a tester for Gage Green!! I'll be testing new crosses for them, and letting them know how they turn out. I'll keep a grow log here as well so all you guys will have the dope on the strains before anybody else. M4K over at Gage Green is a really great guy, and for giving me this opportunity I'm gonna work my butt off, so this will be a great grow no matter what guys, so stick around. I'll of course be starting a new thread for the grow, but I'll post a link for sure so anyone who's interested can follow along. I'm so pumped about this, and i think you guys will get excited too, once you see these girls growing. Their genetics are really just out of this world I.M.O. The Grape Stomper, and Cindy Le Pew are just 2 of the myriad of possibilities of greatness. They have a small Grape Stomper series including one called Lemon Stomper that I think would be great for someone with a pain issue as the terpene lemonene has been shown to have significant results on pain and many other maladies. I've been doing some research on terpenes and what they have to offer for different ailments, and it almost seems like if you get good enough, and maybe with a little luck you can come up with a profile of what a plant can help with just by giving it a thorough sniff. Break a flower open and get all in there, and you can get an idea of what you're working with as far as what the strain has to offer in medicinal benefits. Each terpene or smell has different ailments it's more suited for, and therefore you can tell with some accuracy what the flower you're smelling will do for you. I'm not going to get all into it(as I'm not 100% sure of all the details and nuances of it yet), I really think it's a good subject for a patient to be looking into though. I just wanted to share really that I've been excepted as a tester of genetics for GGG. I can't tell everyone how happy I am. I was having a really good day before. It's gone into the extraordinary category now I think. When the wheels start turning on everything I'll let you guys know and get a link up to the thread I'm gonna start for the grows if I haven't already. Get ready for Dank everyone! Peace out.


----------



## Slipon (Jul 11, 2013)

Im subbed 


erm, when will you post up this new thread ?


----------



## GreenSummit (Jul 11, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> The little top I took off of the I.G. is still not dry, the thing is so dense it wouldn't dry for me in the 2 1/2 days it's been cut. I had the thing above my hood where it's warm and pretty dry. It's just about there, but not yet. I'm not going to worry about getting it right, I just want to sample it and see where we are with the potency and all. By the look of the usb scope it should be amazing, but the trichs aren't the only things going on with that. When you put the flower up to your nose, it's lost alot of the sweet smell, but when you pull it apart some it's still there. Have a great day everyone. Peace out.


my IG never really keeps the smell either after chop. smells great before but once it is dry it has lost a ton. super dense though and i second you on everything you have said about it. heres a small one.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 11, 2013)

Congrats on the Gage tester status. You deserve it bro.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 11, 2013)

That's a really nice plant Green S. My flowers haven't swelled that much yet, but I do have a pretty frosty pheno so far, happy with that. I'm sure after a good cure the smell will come back out quite nicely. Alot of people will freak out when that initial smell disappears, but I know if you have your cure game locked down you'll be just fine. After I had the whole cure mastered to a degree I've never had a hay or off smell, sure some strains definitely smell better than others, but for the most part any decent modern hybrid smells pretty good. There's just too much competition for any decent breeder to be releasing strains that smell like @$$, unless they're just knock you down in potency, and then it's just a matter of time until they successfully cross it with something that brings in some flavor, and doesn't weaken the strength. I'll be posting the new thread for the Gage really soon. I think I'm gonna start a discussion thread about the genetics and other people's experiences with them first, and then start a grow log when I get the seeds, as I'm not sure what I'm getting yet to grow. The possibilities are endless, and it has me excited to say the least. I think everyone will be amazed with the grow. I'll have my new, heavier than ever amended soil for them to enjoy, and the new hood I have spreading the light better than ever, should also make em happy. They have some land-race genetics that are really nice, but I don't think they're testing those right now. I think it's mostly crosses from more well known hybrids, but I'll know soon enough. I don't care what they send me to be honest, I know it will be dank if it's coming from Gage Green. I'm sure I'll be able finish what I have in veg, if not it'll get gifted out, I refuse to kill healthy plants just bad karma. I know for sure my faster strains will be staying with me for meds, the Cindy99 isn't going anywhere, and if she impresses me as much in flower and finished product as this one has in veg, I'm gonna keep her around for a while. The vigor of this plant so far is more impressive than the Skunk#1 I have and the leafs are humungous. Thanks for stopping in everybody, have a blessed day. Peace out.


----------



## GreenSummit (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks, i aprreciate the positive feedback. I hear you on the curing situation, I'm all good there. My sweet black angel smells dreamy in comparison, so does my papaya. Must just be my pheno, i only got one bean as a freebie and kept it cause it yields some big dense buds. I can be pretty picky sometimes though now that I am able to be.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 11, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Congrats on the Gage tester status. You deserve it bro.


I'm not ashamed to say I really owe this to you my friend. If it wasn't for you I would have never knew they were looking and submitted a resume of sorts. I think this will be a journey that will have quite the story to tell later. Thanks again bro, see you around in the password only testers area. 



GreenSummit said:


> Thanks, i aprreciate the positive feedback. I hear you on the curing situation, I'm all good there. My sweet black angel smells dreamy in comparison, so does my papaya. Must just be my pheno, i only got one bean as a freebie and kept it cause it yields some big dense buds. I can be pretty picky sometimes though now that I am able to be.


I hear what you're sayin about being picky, I'm the same way and I don't have a dispensary to go to and pick up the latest strain or anything. I'm just kind of critical on strains, and my grows for the most part. I have no problem admitting when I mess up at all, but on the other hand if genetics are crap I'm pretty quick to be honest about it. I'm not mean, if the plant still has a nice potency, but doesn't yield or smell good, I'll at least point out the fact that it's strong. I'll still get around to saying it doesn't yield or smell good though, just politely I guess. Alot of people grow one strain from someone and either praise the breeder or curse em. I really try to be impartial and take each strain separately, and for what it is. A friend of mine came over yesterday and dropped off some of the fruitiest smoke I've had in a while. He wouldn't tell me what was in it as far as genetics, only saying I've never grown it. Really packs a punch, and my eyes haven't got red like this in years. I know I won't find a seed if he grew it, but maybe I can get a clone of his new lady If I'm nice. Peace and Love.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 12, 2013)

Puffin on the sample this morning from the Iced Grapefruit. I have to say the potency and taste are pretty nice. The taste actually has some of the fruitiness coming through on the exhale, and the potency is quite admirable. I have to say I'm pretty surprised at how this came out for just hanging and drying it. The taste isn't all that on the inhale, but the exhale has some fruity in it. Well it's day 39 and the Skunk#1 almost looks completely finished. Other than a couple of pistils still receding into the calyx's, but that's it for the most part. The Menage a Trois just keeps swelling up without much end in sight for that one. Her pistils are still nice and healthy not showing alot of signs of an imminent finish for her. The Iced Grapefruit is doing a little of both, with her swelling up, but she's also showing alot of signs of the finish coming up. The blue O.G. has put on at least 6 inches in stretch in the last 2 weeks, with the Sour Blueberry going a good 4- 4 1/2 inches. They're both doing their thing with a purpose in mind it seems. I really think the Skunk#1 will finish around day 45-50 with no problems. Again I could kick myself for not cloning that baby when I had a chance, what a nice plant to have for a mother. I need to get back my 4 site cloner from my friend before my Gage Green gear arrives as I know I'm gonna find a killer mother to keep, so the Skunk#1 thing doesn't seem so bad after keeping it all in perspective. Wow that sample is just yummy, I can't believe how nice it is with no cure on it. Half way through the 30 day cook on my new Super Soil recipe, I think it will be pretty killer if I keep the ratios right and don't burn one of my babies up with it. I'm definitely going a little over 30 days I think just to mellow it out that much more. I tried to create a complete buffet for my ladies with this mix, having almost every element needed in the mix in 2 different forms or more. I really put some thought and research into it, so I think it should be fine, and if it's as good as I hope I'll give it out to people to give it a try. Of course you'll see and read about the results so if it sucks everyone will know. On the other hand if it rocks you'll see first hand results, and the recipe will be a little more desirable. Well I guess I better get to the rounds this morning, and give everyone some time and attention. Peace and Love.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 12, 2013)

So I noticed it got dead in here when the pics slowed down. I thought i would breathe a little life into the place with some crappy photos from my phone.
A quick glance of all my ladies flowering away!  This is the Blue O.G., the first one is from 4 days ago, and the other one is from this morning. That sucker can grow, but it's not lanky between the nodes it's staying tight as you can see. She'll fill in nicely

Here's a crappy photo of the Sour Blueberry and how she's beginning to flower. She's alot like the Blue O.G. in ways or at least they're flowering at about the same rate. 

 These last three are the Iced Grapefruit, Menage a Trois, and Skunk#1 in that order left to right. I'm going to get under the Blue O.G. and Sour Blueberry this weekend and give them a trim. I like to see what gonna stretch and get some light first as you never know in some cases. I've cut entire branches off before if they don't get where I like em in stretch. I know it sounds like a waste, but I think the waste would be in the energy being fed to a crap branch. Oh well, just my opinion. I hope this can satisfy some until I get the better cam this weekend. I promise I'll make it up to everyone with a sexy natural light photoshoot of the Skunk#1 and maybe the Menage a Trois. All depends on my time schedule this weekend. Well I guess it's time to go back to the glamorous life of a ganja farmer, and scrub my reservoirs, and mop out the veg closet and such. Have a great day everyone. Peace and love.

This is a great jam, give it a listen.[video=youtube;M79KsXmsvec]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M79KsXmsvec[/video]


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 12, 2013)

i love these plants man there sexy man i really do want to eat them lol


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 12, 2013)

Here's a report with pics that don't completely suck, besides the color. Ha Ha. Ok like I said before it's day 39 for the Skunk#1, Menage a Trois, and Iced Grapefruit. So here's some pictures of those girls. I have to say the Skunk#1 is just rock hard, and the Menage a Trois is swelling past expectations.
 The first pic being the top I had to take out of the Iced grapefruit. The others are a mix of the three. The other ones I would like to show you are the Blue O.G. and the Sour Blueberry. They're some pretty impressive girls, and are coming right along in flower.

 The Blue O.G. is a friggin bush and is waiting for me to get in there this weekend and trim her up some. The Sour Blueberry needs it pretty bad too. I like to give em some time and show me who's doing what before the 12/12 chop though. Alright everyone I hope you enjoy the better pictures than the ones I had this morning from my phone. Have a great weekend peoples. Peace and Love.


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 12, 2013)

pic no 4 is my favourite lol they remind me how white shark grow ?? lol still there not in my tent !! (envy) lool .. i so cant wait to start mine mate .. nice work hope it fulfill your needs  peace


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 12, 2013)

Yea, it does look like G.W.S. quite a bit now that I look at it again. I was thinking the last photo of the girls with flowers looks a little like Kosher Kush without enlarging it. These ladies are gonna be some nice meds. The Trichs on the Skunk#1 are pretty extreme, with some of the flowers looking totally encrusted, and quite beautiful. It's starting to acquire a nice regal look about her now that she's finishing up. The Menage a Trois which is the one you were saying looks like gws, is still packing on weight. I don't know when she'll finish.I have a wrenching headache I'm gonna get off this eye torture device for the night. Have a great evening everyone. Peace and Love.


----------



## Slipon (Jul 12, 2013)

just love your growth Myco, mostly Bc. its beautiful, but also since Im a week behind, so I can watch how they develop


----------



## Slipon (Jul 12, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> This is a great jam, give it a listen.



nice one, I just love the Marleys 

try this one, my local girl Natasja, may she RIP, died a few years back in a car crash in Jamaica 

[video=youtube;7p-iTQSiUM0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7p-iTQSiUM0[/video]



even made a small wall for her in Christiania


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 13, 2013)

I love the song Slip, thanks for posting that. I have to say I was into alot of rap when I was younger, but have mellowed out quite a bit, and enjoy reggae more than anything now. I also listen to alot of ska like Rebelution, and Slightly Stoopid. Great music to smoke a couple to, and get the gardening done. I tried the cover I made and the thing still lets in too much yellow light so I'm gonna have to work something else out like maybe a piece of cardboard. Oh well live and learn, and experiment. I'll get it right. Until then I have a couple of pictures from this morning. I'll have some pictures of the girls down in veg this afternoon. I can't wait to show you guys some of them, and how they're doing. 

The first 3 are the Menage a Trois, and the rest are the Skunk#1. I couldn't be happier with the way they're both coming along, the S#1 looking almost finished, and the Mat still looks to have a couple of weeks to go. I have to say the MaT is really packing on weight now, and the pistils haven't receded yet, and the calyx's still have to swell yet. That should be an interesting development to watch, and document for you guys. I promise I will get the light worked out so I don't have to turn off the H.P.S. I'll get some killer pics before I have the Blue O.G. and Sour blueberry with heavy flowers. Speaking of they're doing great and awaiting me to come in and clean em up today. The Sour Blueberry is gonna have some nice flowers I think, the bud sets are nice and plump already, and the blue O.G. is no slacker either with some nice formations going on. I really hope I do a better job with the Iced Grapefruit next run. I have one downstairs vegging away waiting her turn, it's just with the stalk split, and the fan eating a top, I would really like to have one that comes out like roses, you know. I hate growing a plant and showing it to people and having it look the way it does. Not that the plant is ugly or I killed it with nutes, and it's brown, I just hate having that top out of the picture, and it looking like an infant took a bite or something. Oh well maybe I'm just too picky. The sample that I had from having to take that little bit of top off was bad @$$, the flavor was right on, and the potency was really nice. The Menage a Trois is smelling really fruitty and sweeter everyday, some of the God Bud is starting to come out of her now I think. The Arjan's Haze, and Cinnamon in her never did get expressed, unless you count the long flowering time she has as such. B.T.W. it's day 40 for the older girls and day 12 for the Blue O.G. and day 11 for the Sour Blueberry. I'm really excited about the Blue O.G., and Sour Blueberry as I think they'll be nice meds for sure. The plants have always been so healthy, and have never had a day of stress to be honest, what a life. I think that, and the fact they were vegged so long is why the have taken off so well since the 12/12 flip setting and flowering so quickly. Although I do have to say when I was sick for a while I was just using distilled water for quite the time, and they did start to show signs of a Mg def that I quickly corrected, and has showed signs of the better. I hope that didn't affect them too bad for the negative. Oh well when you're sick you just don't think things through like you would when you're not. Well I guess it's time to be a ganja farmer. Have a great weekend everyone, go out and enjoy some nature, the only garden on earth is not in your closet! Peace and Love.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 13, 2013)

As promised all my girls that are vegging under the T5 hood. I have to say they're looking better after my goof of not giving them some Ca/Mg when using distilled water. So there is some yellowing, but I don't hide mistakes, or try to crop them out.


----------



## drgroove (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi mycomaster,

nice, nice, nice !

and also nice work


----------



## prosperian (Jul 13, 2013)

Green happiness.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 13, 2013)

One word....beautiful.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 13, 2013)

I was gonna write a nice little article next to each picture about the strain and all, but I received a call while up-loading the pictures asking "are you ready to go?" So I thought I would go real quick and come back and write some details out. I'm not gonna ask you to read hear and reference the pictures above, that's stupid. Instead I'll just give a little info out of left field. The Bay11's are both reg seeds, and have not shown sex as of yet, but I veg for quite some time so I'm certain they'll show before i have to flip them. The one I call Eve has a leaf mutation, but other than that they're both doing good. I think Holly had a little trouble with my soil being a tad hot along with some of the other plants as well. My Menage a Trois had a leaf mutation it kind of grew out of and look at her now. The Menage a Trois was a funny looking plant when it popped and started growing, but has grown out of all that and is looking great now of course. Sometimes the mutey's will surprise you. I have all the plants topped at least once and in some cases I have 8 tops coming out now. The Green Poison is a really nice bush with growth that is super quick. The Cindy99 is just as quick really with leafs that are huge and have 9 petals. The stalk is really robust with thick ribs on it, and able to bend with ease, but is still rigid. The plant is so top heavy when I twist the container in a circular motion the plant looks like it hula dances. Ha Ha. Yumbolt47 is another impressive grower, with a nice pattern to her, and an even canopy as well. Skunk#11 aka Skunk#1 is alot more sativa than my first run I had in the forum. This Skunk#1 is alot more sativa than any Skunk#1 I've grown TBH. I'd rather have a little more indica presence for my taste. She was incredibly picky in the beginning, and has calmed down quite a bit now. She looks alot happier at least and has begun to grow a little more regularly like the others. She's from Dutch Passion if you're curious, and was a freebie so she's not my main concern really although no kid gets left behind at Myco's. I knew I wanted to grow the Iced Grapefruit again when she was in veg, so I popped another seed to give her run. I just hope the strain is stable and I can get another pheno that is so sweet and yummy. I think I could pull alot more off of her this run after vegging her a little more, and getting her more ready for flower. This time round I'll have her in a proper container for flowering too, like a 5gal. Last time I wanted to round out the tent a bit, and rushed her in after only 5 weeks or something I think. The BubbleGummer I have was left in a 3/4 gal container or so for a little too long, and got the Xplant a couple of days ago and has done really well since growing a bit, and looking alot happier. I need to get in there and Xplant a couple more girls too. I'll have more time tomorrow to get in there and work with them. I need to do some pinching and work them a little. Thanks for stopping in everyone, I didn't know where to post the pics, and I think I'm gonna start a new hread like i wanted to in the first place. I'll post a link if I do. Peace out.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 13, 2013)

The flowers on this girl are as hard as diamonds and covered with em on the outside. I'm gonna call this the granite pheno. I have to admit my Skunk#1 flowers are usually a little more loose, and I would have to say less frosty. After a little more calyx swell I would look a little like kush. This lady had turned out real impressively so far I think, and with the time she has left should be even more amazing. I'll have some pics of the Menage a Trois tomorrow, I just wanted a little time with the Skunk#1 tonight. She just won't fade out, I surely thought by now she would have started to fade some. Come to think of it none of them have really, I don't know if my soil is that hot or what, but they all look fine. When I get to this point I always start thinking "what If". What if I had done this, or hadn't done this. Nothing you can do about the past except learn from it. I'm really excited about my Green Poison coming up in veg, I think if she actually flowers as fast as they say at Sweet Seeds, I'll be happy as I would like to stock up on some meds before I run some testers. I jst don't know how long they'll take to flower out. I would like to get an incredibly fast kush or maybe a crazy high C.B.D. strain. I really am excited about all the cbd strains coming out from all the breeders and especially Gage Green of course. I would like to get a reliable cbd strain that isn't a shot in the dark to get the pheno that has the high cbd ratio. I've seen that some breeders have their 1:1 thc/cbd ratios up to 12:12 thc/cbd. I could definitely dig that, and after finding the pheno I would clone the hell out of that plant! Everybody I knew that grew weed would be getting it for Xmas. 4% cbd is considered a cbd rich strain, I don't know what you would call a strain with 12%. I still would like to find a plant with a high thc and cbd ratio like 24% thc with about 8-10% cbd. I know a plant will naturally have a high ratio of one or the other, but i would like to see both some day. I really do like taking all the pictures, I just don't like having to move a 7gal container with a big @$$ plant in it having watered the stupid thing the night before. I just need to work a couple of angles out, and i think I'll get alot better. I have some time before my tester gear get's here so I'll be fine. I really like the leaf to flower ratio on this plant, she's gonna be a breeze to manicure up without losing a ton of trichs. Come to think of it and to look at the pictures there's not gonna be alot of trim at all. What there will be I think I'm gonna make some oil out of, and use the Iced Grapefruit trim for dry ice hash if there's enough. If not I'll just freeze it and keep it until I get the Blue O.G. or Sour Blueberry, whichever one has the best flavor combo. I don't know what I'll do with the trim from the Menage a Trois yet, I guess it all depends on the flavor and potency. I have it on good authority that there are alot worse things than B.H.O., like smoking cigs or maybe breathing the air in a populated city, which I do both, so I'm not worried about medicating with B.H.O. if it's properly purged. I'm only making a small batch for emergencies, maybe 2-3 grams of shatter. Thanks for coming in, and checking things out. peace and Love.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 13, 2013)

Awesome posts Myco. You are doing it all right on. You continue to inspire with your skills in both growing and articulating what you are doing. Thank you. I look forward to more great things from you.


----------



## Slipon (Jul 14, 2013)

nice pics myco

and sure I love them high CBD strains as well, but 12% !! don't think I could do much other then sleep from a strain like that, but thats maybe also the idea ? 

and your trimming on that one look like the trimming I just did on my LSD, next to nothing


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 14, 2013)

I have arthritis and Fibro so I thought a heavy cbd strain might help with those issues. I would like something on the heavy side to melt that stuff away if possible and to be able to sleep a night through without waking up and having to smoke to go back to bed again. I should probably go back on all the opiates, but I completely despise them! I never want to become addicted to those damn things again, that's a hell I will not endure. Even after all that I have docs shovin that crap in my face saying, go ahead take some, you'll be fine. No thanks! I'll stick with my herb. When I do some moving around in the tent today I'm gonna check out the Skunk#1 real close again with my scopes and see where she's at on the trichs. I really can't believe how fast she has been finishing up for me. It's like she knows I'm low on meds. I just want to thank everybody for the overwhelming positive feedback I've been getting. It's great to come in here and read all the posts that you guys have left, thank you for that! With everyone's grows going so well, it really does put the standard high. I just hope I keep it green for you guys, and don't ever disappoint. I'll throw some pics on here today of how I trimmed out my Blue O.G. and Sour Blueberry.(I dis-like the word lollipop when it comes to describing a bottom trim on a cannabis plant) I never understood the goofy terms cannabis growers use for stuff. It's the same thing someone would call a pruning elsewhere in the horticulture world. Where did "lollipoping" come from anyways, a 13 year old growing who got the munchies or something. I hope a grown man didn't come up with that, it would make me wonder if my nieces and nephews are safe around him, you know. I'm gonna start heavy on the bloom supplements with the Blue O.G. and Sour Blueberry today when I water the two of them. I like G.O. Bio-bud and also a little E.J. Meta-K, with some R.O. HPK as well. I found this to work great as a combo together and really gets some swell out of the girls early on. I'll top dress the Blue O.G. a little as well, and I'll get the Sour Blueberry this week when her 2 weeks are up. I like to use Sunleaves Indonesian bat guano in with some of my super soil, along with epsoms and a little Excelerite. I also think I'm gonna try a touch of Rare Earth from G.H. to see if it makes any difference in vigor. I also have a bloom tea scheduled for the next watering, with some Mol in it to kick the microbes into gear and break all this stuff down for the plants to use more efficiently. I like to use E.J. Catalyst with every watering at 1/4 strength, it has alot of good stuff that the plants really enjoy between the food and it seems to keep them really happy. I know that's kind of cheating, but my plants health are the absolute most important thing to me. I know I use alot of supplements and nutes ofr having organic amended soil, but my whole aim is to set up a buffet of nutrients for my girls to be able to eat on whenever they want. I don't want a P def popping up and then having to deal with it. I want everything and anything my plants need, to be available without burning them up in the process. I re-use my soil so it's not a waste, what the plants don't use this round, someone will next round. I also think I'm gonna get in the tent and take some of my own advice to Prosperian, and raise some of my girls up a little so the new ones that have stretched so much can have a more comfortable light spread on them. I couldn't believe at first how much the Blue O.G. and Sour Blueberry were stretching, but I think it's mostly over now so I can adjust the light with some permanence. I won't lie it's been pretty tough to keep everyone happy with the light situation in there. I think now that all the stretching is over I can make them all a little happier by simply raising the shorter ones. Just be careful what you put them on, as these plants can be quite heavy when watered, and will fall over if not properly supported. I would hate to see someones hard work on the floor in the morning when the light comes on, OUCH! Well I better go do my chores, I hope some of this babble can help somebody. Peace and Love.


----------



## Slipon (Jul 14, 2013)

dont worry bro, its not cheating, you also have to find out what works and see for yourself or you never know, and it is amazing what you can gather in a years time of growing 



and thats not even all of it, have the blood/bone/ meal and mearl I mix in my soil els where


----------



## prosperian (Jul 14, 2013)

Good morning myco. I ran down the street for my coffee this rainy Sunday morning. A familiar ritual for me when it's too early to start my coffee grinder and wake the family.

I appreciate your symbiotic relationship with your plants. They give you what you need in pain relief and you take very good care of them. It's sad that the plants have to die at harvest, but I understand Mother Nature's plan for annuals.

I think gardening, like any skill set, can be exercised and improved upon. I've embraced the K.I.S.S. philosophy in my garden. My knowledge of indoor cannabis gardening is improving as I add more variables and challenges.

1st grow: Killed four seeds at germination, peat pots, no trimming, organic bagged soil (no amendments), bottled organic nutes, short veg period, two strains, four plants, one transplant, plastic buckets.

2nd grow: party cups, Cropping, LST-ing, premium bagged amended organic potting soil, no bottle nutes to date, six strains, three transplants, Geopots.

3rd grow: Hmmm, where do I go from here? 

Fewer plants? Maybe just one or two that I can start in the veg cabinet? Organic soil, yes, maybe not my own recipe yet. Trimming? Probably, because I will have the room to spread them out and get them nice and bushy. SCOG or tomato cage, maybe. With one or two plants, I will not have to rotate or deal with difficult watering access. Upgrade in my equipment and closet? Maybe.

I like the evolution of gardening. So many things to try. It will continue to remain challenging even after 30 years of "practicing". Dad taught me how to mow the grass and take care of the yard plants when I was just a kid. I still use many of those same basic techniques today and I look forward to passing that on to my kids. 

I get where you are coming from and the love you have for your plants brother. Keep it real.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 14, 2013)

That's a nice collection of nutes you have there Slipon. Here's a couple I like to have on hand. A couple of things I like to use in flower, although all of them come in handy at times in veg as well . Just because a bottle says bloom, doesn't mean that's the only time you can use it. It's all about the N-P-K, and what your plant might be telling you she needs. I think the Strapped is a great product, and the plants seem to respond well to it. I've noticed that not all molasses products are created equally so watch out for that. If you cannot notice a difference from the products you're using you should really re-think using them. I keep some pretty detailed daily notes, and keep a sharp eye out on my plants after applying something new, and if I can't notice a difference in my plants within a weeks time, it's the last time I use it. Some things take a little longer to come to fruition so they will warrant a longer time of observation, and some a shorter period, but all have to perform or they go the way of the Do-Do. I just don't get into product names, and the things I have, I have success with. I like to keep my budget on my grow to a minimum when I can, but I'll spend $ when I know I will get a result from what I'm spending it on. I like to try new things, but I also like to save $ so I might wait to see feed back of a positive manner. I just try and keep risk taking to a minimum with my garden. I don't think anyone can blame me for that. I have a couple of pics from an hour ago I would like to share. The Skunk#1 is so nice, I'm sorry I'm getting repetative with the pics of her, but I can't believe how nice she has turned out so far. I've grown quite a bit of Skunk's out and they usually don't get like this. Don't get me wrong they're a really nice strain, it's just this pheno has captivated me.


I'm not sure if I'll be able to get around to some pics of the Menage a Trois today, all depends on alot of different timing. I will make an honest effort though to get them. I have some Xplanting in the veg closet to get done and a couple of other thing that are holding priority. I will say that she is just flowering away in there, and looks really happy doing it. If I would have known she was going to go so long I would have top dressed her again, but I really thought she was a faster flowering strain. I should have known better with her Arjans Haze background that no matter what she's going for the long haul, as that stuff can take 11 weeks or longer. I love me a nice sativa, but I would have guessed with those leafs that she was alot more indica dom. Also with the way her flowers formed, and the compactness of them I would again say indica dom, but we'll see after she's done in the finished product where she lies in that category. It would be really nice if she was a 50/50 for me. I like the way she has turned out considering she was a complete shot in the dark as far as the older seeds she came from, and the one that popped out of the 5 I germed was a female. Pretty lucky if you ask me. I still have 5 beans of her, but I bet I couldn't get another good female like this If I sold my soul. Now that i think about it I got lucky with the Skunk#1 and the Menage aTrois really. It's funny how that happens when you grow without alot of expectations, and preformed notions of what it should be. Enjoy the rest of your weekend everyone. Peace and Love.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 14, 2013)

Here are a couple of other goodies I like, and had to pick up today. I thought I would let everyone know I'm gonna pull the Skunk#1 today for a couple of reasons. For one the trich's are all cloudy, and another is just some space issues. I know it's only day 41, but this girl is well done, and the rest need space to grow. Technically I have enough room, but I think at this point it would be more beneficial to open up some space and let the others flourish. I'm gonna be out of meds in a week, but that's not fueling the decision. when a plant is telling you it's done, and you've been growing as long as me, and know all the signs, it's time to move on to another plant and refocus your energy. I'll put some trich pics up over the next few days don't worry about that, and you can see what I'm talking about when I say she's done. I've never had a plant finish so fast before, what a girl she's been. I type this and realize just how bitter sweet it is when you say goodbye to one of your plants. I've had this lady longer than some people keep gold fish. I do have to admit I'm really excited about the possibilities of the meds to come though. I'll do a harvest montage, and also some pics of the progression through trimming. Oh boy I don't look forward to that with arthritis that makes old woman look dextrous. My wife can play half hour Mozart pieces, and I can't hardly use a lighter sometimes, life's funny like that I guess. 

This is how the tent is looking right now. I'm gonna go ahead and pull the Skunk#1 and open up some room. I was just scoping her, and she already has some amber trich's so just as I thought it's time to come down. I don't like amber trichs! Here are a last few of her before she goes.

So there they are, the last pics of Elvira as I've come to know her. I always give my plants names, I think it brings me a little closer to them, and makes my relationship with them become more personal. I'll post some really amazing pictures later of her trich's through my usb scope. Take it easy everyone, I'll be putting up a bunch of pictures throughout the next couple of days so come back and check in on the harvest, and the progression of the rest of the ladies in the tent. Peace and Love.


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 14, 2013)

you should be in guiness book of buds !!! thats right copyright @sam lol
bastard my last comment didnt post wtf ! right im booking a one way ticket @comaster lol you can take me under your wing im no bother il grow my own


----------



## Slipon (Jul 14, 2013)

samtheman08 said:


> you should be in guiness book of buds !!! thats right copyright @sam lol
> bastard my last comment didnt post wtf ! right im booking a one way ticket @comaster lol you can take me under your wing im no bother il grow my own


yea RIU sumthings fuck up, pretty annoying if you just wrote a long post (just ask Myco ) check the box, it save your post in most cases, or most of it anyway, left bottom corner of the box "Restore Auto-saved Content"


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 15, 2013)

I had a pretty nice harvest although rushed a little by circumstances. I'll get a wet weight, and also a final dry weight today some time. The scissor hash is really nice and fragrant, with a kick that a mule would be proud of. I was up till pretty late getting her all trimmed up. My carpal tunnel is killing me, and my hands feel like they were run over, but I have some killer meds for that . I have it all drying out now, and will have a couple of trich pics from the usb scope as soon as I wake up some and clear my head. I tried the scissor hash this morning with all the aches and pains, and it melts them away without a problem. Along with a fast flowering time, this pheno also seems to have a pretty high cannabanoid profile. I would have to say I got extremely lucky this time with a great pheno, and timing God himself must've had a role in. In the past I never use to mind having girls all over the place like they are now, as far as height. This is absolutely the last time it's gonna happen with me. Way too much of a pain in the @$$ for me people, I can't imagine why this never use to bother me. I always had more space before, and never a restriction on any kind of access to my girls. Now that I'm in a tent with access only through the front it kind of changes things a little. Oh well, no biggie I just have to stick to my original plan and keep em bushy, and not vertical like these ladies got on me. Again that's what happens when you're sick, so you just improvise and do what you can. Everybody else has alot of room now, and seems happier about it. I'll get some pics throughout the day and get em up for you guys. Yeah lovin the scissor hash. Peace out.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 15, 2013)

A couple of quick pictures of trimmed flowers. I'll have alot more later, but I'm really busy today. I have to prepare another couple of hydro buckets for a couple of ladies, do some topping and working, plus some other crap. I have quite a bit more photos, but don't have the time now to go through them. The Green Poison downstairs is screaming for a bigger home, and have to get on it, with Cindy99 on her heels and wanting to spread her roots out. I'm going to keep this round of girls a little smaller, so the stretch won't take me so far apart between my ladies again as far as the canopy difference. Doing a little tiering under them took care of the problem rather easily, but it's nothing I want to deal with regularly. Not worth the hassle anymore when I can take care of it in other ways before hand. This was an alright harvest with results that have even surprised me some, but I think what's to come will make this look like child's play. All the strains I'll be running through this tent are gonna be spinning your heads. The potential just the Blue O.G. and Sour blueberry have is, well, promising. When the Gage Green gear arrive, it'll definitely be on then people. Well I guess it's back to farming for a little bit. Have a blessed day everyone.  Peace.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 16, 2013)

Time to make some oil. I've decided to go ahead and make oil out of all the trim off of the Skunk#1. I have the butane I need so I think I'll go ahead and blast all this and save the Iced Grapefruit and Menage a Trois for dry ice hash. I think they'll have a better taste for the dry ice method. I think different strains lend themselves one way or another to different kinds of hash methods. The taste comes out more I think in bubble and dry ice, than in bho. Alot of flavors come out in bho, don't get me wrong, but they're corrupted by the gas I think. I've already ran one 300ml can, and had a pretty nice return. I put the oil in my vacuum over night for about 8 hours to purge it. Much better after purging the oil for at least 6 hours. Some people go nuts with this and do it for 12-24 hours, and I really see no need for that. I just work with the oil for an hour or so, whipping it until it's almost creamy getting out most of the leftover gasses. I then put it in my vacuum, and run it for the the 8 hours to purge out the rest of the gasses. Alot of people will say the whipping will kill flavor, and do this and that to the oils or terpenes, but when it comes to my health I'm getting out all the gas I can. If I wanted good clean taste, and smell I would make dry ice hash. I just want some super strong meds for emergencies or If I want something a little stronger now and then. I know some people are really into weighing all their harvests and all that, but I really don't. Sometimes when I want to keep records or see if I can get a strain to yield heavier I'll keep track, and start writing it all down, but for the most part that's not my bag. I don't sell so I don't worry about what I'm pulling unless like I said it's either the first time I've grown it or am looking to improve upon a yield. I try more to have fun with it than to put heavy expectations on my crops, and their yield. I'm sure I'll get a dried weight just from being curious, but I've yielded over 360 grams dried outside before on a Skunk#1 plant. Before I go I just want to say that I know bho is not the best thing in the world for you, but all the medicine I've taken over the years hasn't done me much good either so I think I'll take my chances as far as that goes. When I make bho I always use the cleanest butane I can get, never ronsonol or anything like that. It's at least 5x refined, and i also purge it, like alot of people don't. I'll post my results later, but i don't have my good camera just the phone. Have a great day everyone. Peace and Love.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 16, 2013)

I can't wait to see the results. I'm jealous.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 16, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> View attachment 2737317View attachment 2737318View attachment 2737320View attachment 2737322
> A couple of quick pictures of trimmed flowers. I'll have alot more later, but I'm really busy today. I have to prepare another couple of hydro buckets for a couple of ladies, do some topping and working, plus some other crap. I have quite a bit more photos, but don't have the time now to go through them. The Green Poison downstairs is screaming for a bigger home, and have to get on it, with Cindy99 on her heels and wanting to spread her roots out. I'm going to keep this round of girls a little smaller, so the stretch won't take me so far apart between my ladies again as far as the canopy difference. Doing a little tiering under them took care of the problem rather easily, but it's nothing I want to deal with regularly. Not worth the hassle anymore when I can take care of it in other ways before hand. This was an alright harvest with results that have even surprised me some, but I think what's to come will make this look like child's play. All the strains I'll be running through this tent are gonna be spinning your heads. The potential just the Blue O.G. and Sour blueberry have is, well, promising. When the Gage Green gear arrive, it'll definitely be on then people. Well I guess it's back to farming for a little bit. Have a blessed day everyone.  Peace.


That looks great bro. Holy crap. Way to go. Very strong effort. You must be happy.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 16, 2013)

I was a little bummed at first about pulling what i think to some would be early. but they were done, and I needed the space and the meds. It's nice having all that drying, and to be able to play with the trim in the meanwhile. I've already done 3 runs of oil through my stainless steel turkey baster, and i think I have at least another 3-4 to go. I think I have about 5-6 grams so far, and maybe about the same coming. I couldn't be happier with the potency so far, and the taste isn't that bad either. Real piney. All the ladies in the tent are happy with the extra space. If I'm correct we'll be flipping our Green Poison's about the same time. I hope it flowers as fast as they say cause I have some girls to run through before the Gage gear get's here or I moght be holding onto a couple, and maybe scrogging them out afterwards. Wow they'd be huge if The Gage stuff flowers long. I might have to do a mercy killing after taking some clones with a couple, IDK, we'll see. I have to say for just making some oil, these turkey basters work wonders. I remember back in the day when people would use p.v.c. pipe, Ronsonol butane, and paper coffee filters. I now use a stainless steel turkey baster, a metal mesh coffee filter, and 5x refined butane. Not much has changed really. I know you can get glass tubes, but with the way it gets so cold I would think it would be brittle if not nice and thick. I picked this tube up on-line from a cooking store for less than $9, and it came with a brush to clean it. Works fine, and it's only holding the trim so you can blast it with butane, and then pitch it. The rubber bulb that came with it, I just cut off the bottom ring part that holds on to the baster itself, and kept it to hold on the filter. I then took a zip tie to make it hold better, and voila. An easy to use bho tube that's cheap as dirt, safe,and completely functional. I'll take some pictures of it later, with a quick description of how to make it, with better details, and the butane I use. I'll also tell you how much to put in and how hard to pack it, as that's really important to get a good result. Take it easy bro, time to make some more oil. Peace out.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 16, 2013)

I had a great day making oil, and jamming reggae. I thought I would put some pics up of a little oil. I have yet to purge it, and work it into some wax, but the first batch is fire that I've been smoking on.(1st batch purged)
 When you smoke it you think you've stumbled into a pine forest. Nice and strong with a kick that doesn't make you tired, but more up and ready to do some stuff. I like the effect, and I also like the way the taste has come out. I have a small amount of trim left, and I think I'm gonna hang on to it for a dry ice run. I'd like to mix it with the Menage a trois or maybe the Iced Grapefruit for flavor. I've always liked the pine flavor of alot of sativas, and find the buzz very pleasurable. 
Here is what's left of the Skunk#1. 
 Almost sad. I took me out a plantaloupe, and kept the plantlers for a trophy. LOL. That is one strong plant corpse. That thing can hold some weight, I know I trimmed it all up. The Blue O.G. and Sour Blueberry are doing well, and putting on some nice flowers now. The Iced Grapefruit flowers are rock hard now, and the Menage a Trois is swelling up like a fat man at a buffet. They both look really nice, and with the Menage a Trois starting to put on a slight fade now, it's only a matter of time before, "Chop". I just took a dab, and it tastes so good with a punch like Tyson. Wooo, makes ya smile! I just have a small bubbler rig with a glass nail, and dome. I Like the way it smooths out the oil some, even though after the purge it gets pretty smooth already. These are the rest of the girls in flower.
 
I hope you've enjoyed the pics everyone. Have a blessed evening. Peace out.


----------



## Slipon (Jul 17, 2013)

niceeeee ! I think Im going to get meself some more propane gas to day and do the same, have a jar full of dry trimming in the fridges


----------



## Slipon (Jul 17, 2013)

ahhh that was nice, damn Im stoned now, one hit on the bong with some oil and I have absolute no spit left in my mouth


----------



## prosperian (Jul 17, 2013)

Slipon said:


> yea RIU sumthings fuck up, pretty annoying if you just wrote a long post (just ask Myco ) check the box, it save your post in most cases, or most of it anyway, left bottom corner of the box "Restore Auto-saved Content"


Good tip, been using that ever since. I do a lot of back and forth with my photo library and sometimes forget to copy paste, saved me having the restore button.




Slipon said:


> ahhh that was nice, damn Im stoned now, one hit on the bong with some oil and I have absolute not spit left in my mouth


Now that's a good place to be. 


Myco, you've been busy since my last visit. Congrats on the harvest and the bud pics are really sweet. You grow a beautiful harvest and the dry ice conversation reminded me I had a bunch of it stored away. Threw some dry iced AK47 on top of some of my five-month cured bud and packed it into the vaporizer last night. Excellent punch to the head.


----------



## Slipon (Jul 17, 2013)

yea, did also take me some time to find it, by accident, so why not share, now that the topic was up (and I remember it) 

I also try to remember to copy before I hit the post bottom, atleast when its a hugh post, but also forget it more often then I like, sucks to have used 20 minutes to make a nice post with pictures and all and then have to start over


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 17, 2013)

Slipon said:


> ahhh that was nice, damn Im stoned now, one hit on the bong with some oil and I have absolute no spit left in my mouth


I have to say the oil I've made is really nice, and medicating. I purged it last night, and it's so smooth now with quite the kick. I've had cotton mouth for a while now.



prosperian said:


> Good tip, been using that ever since. I do a lot of back and forth with my photo library and sometimes forget to copy paste, saved me having the restore button.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks you guys are great. I really like the new led rig Prosperian, what a nice light. I plan on storing some of my Skunk#1 in my safe, and let it cure out for at least a couple of months. I like options when I medicate, so if i'm not doing so hot I can nip it in the butt. I have a couple of photos from this morning I would like to share. The ladies are all real happy, and flowering away. The density of the nugs on the Iced Grapefruit are insane, they're literally like tennis ball solid. I'm definitely getting a dry weight on her, mainly because I have another vegging and would like to know if I improve on the yield. 
 I never have soda or coffee, or any caffeine for that matter. I guzzled a cherry coke this morning, and I feel like I'm speeding, along with a little oil it's not bad. The Iced Grapefruit is swelling up nicely, and the Menage a Trois is putting on weight as well. The Sour Blueberry, and Blue O.G. are setting nice with alot of flowers now. The stretch for them both is pretty much over now, but they sure put on the height after the flip. They're both gonna flower so nicely I think. I had to adjust the humidity in my drying room as the humidity was getting too low, and was making me nervous. I put an ultrasonic humidifier in with my flowers to raise it a little, and I'm right back on track. I like to dry them over at least a 5 day period, I like to go 7-8 days on more dense flowers to get them right before jarring up, and curing it out. I ordered more Boveda packs a couple of days ago for the jars, I really like Boveda humidipaks, makes curing almost easy. I'll never understand how someone could spend the money and time on growing a beautiful plant, and then get lazy in the drying and curing process. Doesn't make sense to me, but then alot of stuff don't. Well I guess it's time to get busy. Have a great day everyone. Peace and Love.


----------



## Slipon (Jul 17, 2013)

just from a few grams of trimming and maybe 1/8 of a bottle of gas


----------



## prosperian (Jul 17, 2013)

Just made a coffee run. It's 7:30 Texas time and been on the board for couple hours now. Yawn, time to wake up.

I can imagine you bouncing around your grow buzzed on the cherry coke. Lol What kind of humidity do you like for the end of flowering myco? The girls are looking good like they had some caffeine too! 

Here is short and sweet play list from my reggae collection...


Come AroundCollie BuddzPimpa's ParadiseBlack Thought, Damian "Jr. Gong" Marley & Stephen MarleyEverythings Gonna Be AlrightBob MarlyBlind to YouCollie BuddzWelcome to JamrockDamian "Jr. Gong" MarleyRoad to ZionDamian "Jr. Gong" Marley & NasHey Baby (feat. Mos Def)Stephen Marley featuring Mos DefStir It UpJohnny NashTemperatureSean PaulGIVE IT UP TO MESean PaulWe Be BurningSean Paul


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 17, 2013)

Nice man, looks good. I've definitely noticed after a long purge and working with it until it turns into wax, makes it alot smoother and easier to smoke on. I E-mailed Herbies yesterday as it's been 21 days since Chicago got ahold of my order and hasn't done crap with it. In the e-mail Herbies was saying that alot of their orders are getting snagged. They also said that the bulk of the problem is Chicago, and they would like to be able to request it go through New York. I still think that they are either straight opening packages or they have a new tech that is sniffing these seeds out or something of that nature, IDK yet. It seems like a complete waste to spend $ on finding seeds when there's tons of coke coming across the border, I have to call B.S. on that one. The priorities of the American government are so messed up and corrupt, it's sickening. Hippocrates, and Liars!! Oh well, enough of that now. I just wanted to say that Herbies is being cool as hell, and were really quick about getting back to me with a response, and a little info. I don't know if I'll have them re-send or refund at this point. I want my package as what I ordered is some of the best seeds for my problems, but I don't want to keep sending customs free seeds either. I've heard of some packages getting through, but i don;t know what i want to do yet really. Does anyone know of a seed bank in America that sends to non-medical states? What a load of crap, my doc told me to smoke, but he can't give me a recommendation cause of where I live, that's B.S. Here it's medicine, over there it's DRUGS, again B.S. Oh well, I'll do what I need to do, I just wish I could get some seeds to do it. I think I must just get a refund and wait for the Gage Green gear and call it a day with that. How frustrating! Right now an honest guy in Cali that would send real seeds could make a fortune off of us mid-west guys having so many problems at the moment. Any suggestions on what to do will be considered right now. Thanks for coming in guys. Peace out.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 17, 2013)

Generally in flower I try to keep it about 30-45% during the day, and about 50% max at night with the light out. You're just gonna get spikes at night, no getting around it. I like to put damp-rid in my tent at night under the canopy to keep it a touch drier. I have the container on a big, deep plate so no need to worry. I also have 2 9in high velocity fans blowing in a circular motion around the bottom of the tent, with one up high pushing down the drier warmer air at night. That with my in-lines going keeps it quite comfortable in there. To some that would seem excessive, but if keeps away mold, so be it. The damp-rid or whatever it's called is just a calcium product used as an air dessicant, so nothing to worry about there folks. People use it in basements and closets, and such. Works pretty good, and it just turns to a liquid from a flaky egg shell looking stuff after it absorbs moisture, then you just flush it. I get this stuff by the 5gal bucket from a friend who works for a plumbing company. He gives me a bucket I give him a gram or two. I've only had mold one time,(knock on wood) and it was outside and I never want that again. Wasted a ton of good flowers before I caught it, and I said to myself, never again. So I can go a little overboard on keeping air moving, and keeping that air as dry as possible when I can. When I water my plants i try to do it as early in the day as possible so I don't have a bunch of water pooled in the saucers, and so the top of the soil has a little time to dry as well. This way at night your humidity doesn't spike as bad, and sit in your plants canopy all night doing who knows what. I grew mushrooms for years people, and believe me when I say a spore is an organism that doesn't need much to gestate, and take hold on a host. Some molds are almost completely impossible to get rid of because the spores are so minute you just can't ever get rid of them all. Every time you think you do, one lands and grows term and throws spores everywhere again. You almost have to move or not grow, I never want to get in that situation if I can avoid it. That's a big reason in itself to have the cleanest garden you can, besides it just being alot nicer. You have not to worry much about that Prosperian . Just common sense to keep your grow area free of debris, and plant matter. I like alot of all the Marley's music, from Damian to Ziggy, and of course ol Bob himself. Something about reggae that just makes me happy and calm. One day when they leagalize MJ in Jamaica, I'm outta here. One of those never lookin back things, you know. I like America, but I love REGGAE and WEED. I guess I better get back to things. Have a blessed day everyone. Peace out.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 17, 2013)

I received an early anniversary gift from my wife today. It's a new camera for my GGG work coming up. I took a couple of quick pictures and they're better than the ones I've been putting up with the sony. The Fuji I just got is 16MP and the sony was only 10MP. I haven't messed with the pictures except for cropping them up, or down, whatever. I'll be taking a crap ton of photos obviously to check it out, and show you guys. Here are a couple to start.

1.girls in veg 2.Cindy99 & Green Poison 3.Iced grapefruit 4&5.Menage a Trois 6.Iced Grapefruit 7.Blue O.G. flower

Just a couple of shots to get things started as there is alot more to come. Have a great day everyone. Peace out.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 17, 2013)

A couple of photos to show everyone how the flowers are coming along drying. I really like how easy the new camera is to use.


Havin alot of fun! I wish I could post a video since it has HD, but you have to upload it to youtube first, piss on that. Peace out.


----------



## prosperian (Jul 17, 2013)

Nice pics myco, cameras make great gifts! Something you will use all the time, right? Your wife did good!



This picture is making me trip. Something about the perspective, the white tubes, and the AK I just vaped. Nirvana.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 17, 2013)

You are one hell of a grower. I am blown away by your op. Things look absolutely incredible. I am way beyond impressed. I need to go clean my space because of you and Pros.  I really enjoyed reading these posts. Tremendous.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 18, 2013)

I really enjoy what I do, with my plants and all, but I post in here because of you guys and all the kind responses. I could just chill at home with my garden and be more than happy with it, but I like to come here and chat because you guys are great. I really enjoy all the positive feed-back, and interesting conversation. Sharing all the mistakes I've made, and also the triumphs between, are great times to be had. Lows and HIGHS it's all good!

Time to get to why I'm here. The ladies are doing great, and seem to be finishing up, and starting strong depending on their case. The girls finishing are coming right along with the Iced Grapefruit's pistils all oranging out, and receding into the calyx. The Menage a Trois is doing this a little lower, and then will go up to the youngest flowers like Slipon's post says. They will start at the lower flowers being the older ones usually and then go to the top working the pistils in and the calyx's out. I think it would be really cool to have a time lapse camera get these details on film. I've tried doing this by marking a container, and numbering the flowers, and trying to get the same angle everyday on the flower. It was almost impossible, but turned out alright I guess. I'll try and find the pics and post them sometime. 

The first 3 are of the Iced Grapefruit, and the last 2 are the Menage a Trois. They've both just swelled immensely in the last week with the calyx's doing there thing like I said before. I find it hard to believe that some people find these flowers ugly. I don't see how they could be more beautiful! The other 2 are doing just as good, with a ton of flower sets, and alot of stretch to fill in. I'm quite confident they can do it though.

These are the Sour Blueberry, and Blue O.G. They're looking great I think. The flowers they already have are really dense, and have a nice scent. The Sour Blueberry has an interesting smell being of fruit, but I guess sour or something, IDK. I'll have some more pics later with a new cover I'm going to try out to block all the hid light. Have a great day everyone, and thank you for all the support. Peace and Love.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 18, 2013)

A couple of pics of how my oil is coming along. I try to do a couple of small batches when I work with it, I think it comes out better that way. I also usually do it according to how trichy the material is I'm working with. I use a little more butane on the heavier triched material to get a better result. I then keep each shot separate, later mixing some of them together trying to get a more uniform cannabanoid profile. My best batches I keep separate though, kind of like scotch. 
I enjoy the whole process, and it makes me feel like I'm making more conventional medicine(whatever that is). It starts to get a consistency like wet beach sand almost, or sticky talcom powder. It takes a couple of days to get this consistency, after purging, and working with it, and some air drying in a low oxygen environment. It can turn dark, and get a little goopy if left in the moist air for too long, so you'll want to keep it in a small container to store your end product. 
Travel cases for airplane travel from walgreens and such places for make-up, and lotion, work great and save you from having to order on-line. Small baby food jars work good for hash storage as well, cause they have a rubber ring for storage and preservation of food. I also found a brown glass jar that had yeast in it at the store, used the yeast for making Co2 bottles, and now I use the jar after cleaning that sucker out really good. better for the planet to re-use than to recycle, no energy over just less energy. 
I watched a video on youtube on how to clean 1gal pickle jars, and such to cure your buds in them. It goes in to what to use to clean the seals on the lids as they are usually what holds the smell, and taste. I've put alot of stuff in the jars since cleaning, and there is absolutely no smell now, pretty happy. I'll use up my conventional jars first, but now I have a ton of extras for all kinds of uses along with flowers when I get low on ball, and kerr. Well I guess I should get some more gardening done. Have a great day people. Peace and Love.


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 18, 2013)

Best. Thread. Ever.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Pinworm said:


> Best. Thread. Ever.


That's really nice to say bro. I'll echo what I said earlier, you guys are really kind.

I took some pics of course, and would like to post a couple. The first one is of the Menage a Trois. She has really put some weight on, but the pistils are all still quite white on top, but have finally started to shrivel some on the lower flowers telling me she is finally starting to finish. this and the slight fade she started to show a day ago or so are great signs. She's quite the chunky beast, ans as someone pointed out before, kind of looks like pictures of Great White Shark.
She's become quite the beast, and started as a total gamble. Funny how that can happen. I also would like to share a picture or 2 of my Iced Grapefruit. She's a stunner, with all the features I like, frosty, dense, and smelly. Features that are not so great on women, Ha Ha. All her colas are starting to get a slight lean to them, not the biggest flowers but the density is very impressive I must say.
I think she's perty!

Have a great day everyone, tomorrow starts pics without H.I.D. Just imagine if you can, clean, clear, crisp photos of the highest quality. Sounds exciting doesn't it, well at least I hope you're excited enough to come back and check them out tomorrow. Peace and Love.


----------



## Slipon (Jul 18, 2013)

love the last picture, so frosty, well love em all, nice size Bud`s, guess Im still a week or so behind


----------



## prosperian (Jul 19, 2013)

Nice job myco. Thanks for the reply on the humidity. Here in the south I'm a pretty constant 41% RH. And you're right man, at lights out it can get much higher. I'm running the exhaust fan 24-7 so RH is stable. I run the fan because I figured out that I need negative pressure in the room or my house a/c will suck the odor right out and into the rest of the house. Always a new challenge!

Only way around that is to have a motorized intake vent that would close when the fan goes off and seals the room. I could put that on my invention list, maybe it's already our there, has to be? Also on my invention list... the rotating plant carousel. Forget about light movers, a carousel would rotate plant containers and position in the room automatically for the grower. Throw an auto watering system on it. Hey, a guy can dream.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 19, 2013)

I took a couple of quick pictures this morning in the progression of trying out my new "Hood Blocker 3000" lol. It's just a thin piece of cardboard to be honest, but it seems to work alright.

These are with the hid blocked. I think they're alot better, but still need something.


And the Lord said "Let there be light"

I think these are a whole lot better, what do you guys think? The rest of my pictures are gonna start to look like this for now on. Still in the tent, but with the blocker up, and also a little stick light that's 6500K. Really seems to be a combo that's gonna work out for me pretty good. I hope you'll enjoy the better color, and definition. Enjoy your day everyone, I'll have some more pics later for your inspection and approval. Peace out.


----------



## prosperian (Jul 19, 2013)

Oh yeah. Those last two close ups are really sweet pics. Just don't get stoned and forget to remove cardboard brother! 

I have been know to turn my shop light on for pics and forget to turn it back off when I'm done. No risk of fire but not good for my photo periods, LOL.

Have a good day man. Gotta go clean my portable vaporizer. 

I'm going to hang out with my smoking buddy and get into some trouble. Wild stuff, like hit a museum, movie, pool, fine dining & drinks, crazy shit like that!


----------



## Slipon (Jul 19, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Nice job myco. Thanks for the reply on the humidity. Here in the south I'm a pretty constant 41% RH. And you're right man, at lights out it can get much higher. I'm running the exhaust fan 24-7 so RH is stable. I run the fan because I figured out that I need negative pressure in the room or my house a/c will suck the odor right out and into the rest of the house. Always a new challenge!
> 
> Only way around that is to have a motorized intake vent that would close when the fan goes off and seals the room. I could put that on my invention list, maybe it's already our there, has to be? Also on my invention list... the rotating plant carousel. Forget about light movers, a carousel would rotate plant containers and position in the room automatically for the grower. Throw an auto watering system on it. Hey, a guy can dream.



my humidity also go up and down a bit here in the hot summer months, mostly around 35-55% tho better then them 28% last winter (where I got my small humidifier) 
and I have been running my ventilation on 24/7 last 15 months or so, both to control odor and to provide fresh air (co2) for my plants tho I reallt dont use fan`s in there anymore after I got the LEDs, no need really ventilation move enough air to even make my plants move slightly and I have nothing to cool down and my steams is strong enough, only thing I might spread is that "one stupid little hermi ball down there that I did`t catch" if they show up, have had any this grow 

I have been looking on to carousel`s, well I tried, hard to find any, best bed is them they use in shop windows or at bike shows etc. or a DIY one, one problem that springs to mind tho, for me is that the plants fill to much to rotate, would have to keep em in cages, and make some kind of stand to rote em all, tho then I played with the idea to use em as a light mover, to rotate the light, could probably make some disc or sumthing pretty easy that can rotate, then either put a small motor on it, or just rotate it 1/4 by hand a few times a day if the motor thing don't work, 

tried to make a light mover with a fan one my LEDs in the start (look it up in my fist thread) and did actually move it like +5 inch`s but motor could not handle +5kg 
Im sure it would work with a normal HPS in a wing reflector as I saw it on youtube


----------



## Slipon (Jul 19, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> I took a couple of quick pictures this morning in the progression of trying out my new "Hood Blocker 3000" lol. It's just a thin piece of cardboard to be honest, but it seems to work alright.
> View attachment 2742155View attachment 2742156View attachment 2742157View attachment 2742159
> These are with the hid blocked. I think they're alot better, but still need something.
> 
> ...



you can always develop on it and add the light on to the cardboard to make the hood blocker 3000i model


----------



## Slipon (Jul 19, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Oh yeah. Those last two close ups are really sweet pics. Just don't get stoned and forget to remove cardboard brother!
> 
> I have been know to turn my shop light on for pics and forget to turn it back off when I'm done. No risk of fire but not good for my photo periods, LOL.
> 
> ...



yea memory is a bitch, for some reason I seem to have forgot, well have a nice day with your SB


----------



## prosperian (Jul 19, 2013)

Slipon said:


> reallt dont use fan`s in there anymore after I got the LEDs, no need really ventilation move enough air to even make my plants move slightly and I have nothing to cool down and my steams is strong enough,
> 
> I have been looking on to carousel`s, well I tried, hard to find any, best bed is them they use in shop windows or at bike shows etc. or a DIY one, one problem that springs to mind tho, for me is that the plants fill to much to rotate, would have to keep em in cages, and make some kind of stand to rote em all, tho then I played with the idea to use em as a light mover, to rotate the light, could probably make some disc or sumthing pretty easy that can rotate, then either put a small motor on it, or just rotate it 1/4 by hand a few times a day if the motor thing don't work,tried to make a light mover with a fan one my LEDs in the start (look it up in my fist thread) and did actually move it like +5 inch`s but motor could not handle +5kg
> Im sure it would work with a normal HPS in a wing reflector as I saw it on youtube


I was wondering about the canopy fans. I don't have room anymore for one because the plants have taken over the space. I didn't see any need for it either, it's 72 degrees at the canopy right now, light on!

I've never understood light mover because the most delicate sensitive grow equipment is your bulb. I would think the movement and vibrations would shorten the life just like in overhead garage door openers. The bulbs don't last and have to be replaced with heavy duty filament or cfl. 

You're right about the carousel, the plants would have to be clear of each other as they rotate and that could be problematic. Just my laziness coming out and wanting the whole thing turn key. Fun to think about but not practical. 

Still need a motorized vent flapper to seal off my room. I wonder how long the co2 would last in a 2x3x10 grow closet before plants would stress? If I could go an hour on hour off on my ventilation that could save me more money on a/c and heat.


----------



## Slipon (Jul 19, 2013)

cant you just run the ventilation/AC on minimum at night and on half or what ever works for you doing the day, just so they have some air exchanges, I think Rule of thump is every 5-10 min if you only do it for air and not heat, specially at night, but I would think a speed control on the ventilation with a timer would do the trick ?


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 19, 2013)

I think what Slipon is saying about a fan speed controller on a timer would work out for you I think, if I'm understanding both of you correctly. I received another e-mail from Herbies saying they'll re-ship one more time, and if it still gets caught up they'll refund my $ at that point. i didn't pay one extra penny for all this service like you have to at the Tude. They've been more than polite, offering info I didn't even ask for trying to get their customer to try and understand the full picture of confiscations, and trouble with customs. They don't know I'm on forums and such. I appreciate the understanding of the staff, and all the help along this crummy situation with the customs being DICKS. They still think my package was stolen cause there was no letter or nothing ever arrived without the souveniors. If I look up my tracking # it still says my package was processed through sort facility in Chicago, and then absolutely nothing after that, it just up and disappeared like a fart in the wind. Oh well, Herbies is being really cool about it all, and I just wanted to pass it on. I don't suggest going out and ordering seeds right now, but when this cools down if it does, I will be ordering from Herbies. Peace out.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 19, 2013)

I worked a bit with my girls in veg today, doing some tying & topping. I also did a little lst on them with a great result after rebounding quickly. I think there's just no better way of strengthening up your ladies like pinching, and some rough lst work. My Skunk#1 got almost daily treatment like this up until the flip, along with the Menage a Trois, and Iced Grapefruit. They show it with all the weight, and no supports other than the ones keeping them tied down, where as the new ones in there have cages. Nuff said. The Green Poison I have is looking really good, and bushy. The Cindy99 is just as happy as could be as well, and I think will get a Xplant this weekend some time. The Skunk#11 from D.P. has been doing better, and has turned into a decent plant now. I think she has potential, but will prolly flower forever considering her sativa dom look so far. My other Iced Grapefruit looks awesome so far, and also has a good bit of sativa dominance to her, but so did the last one for the most part. I think she's gonna be more impressive the next time around, even though this plant is turning out great. Yumbolt47 is another surprise in the group. I bought her as a single seed not expecting much, but she has been a very nice plant, with little to no needs. She's alot like my skunk was as far as not being picky, and fussy about everything like the Skunk#11 was at first.

I just watered so that's why some of the more indica dom ladies look droopy. i didn't water the Green Poison in the 5gal though she was fine. 

The Next set of pictures are my Bay11 regs that are still mute of sex. I like their growth so far for the most part. When I was cutting on them today I noticed they are as hard as friggin rocks. I was cutting on the Cindy99 first, and she was soft, and tissuey like a small indica usually is. The Bay11's on the other hand are really sativa dom, and hard as wood for being tiny like they are. Very interesting, I would say good genetics, but the one has a weird leaf mutation that I want to show you guys.

It's a weird mutation for sure, and before someone says it's nute burn, I've had this thing from seed, and it's displayed this from day one. I thought she wouldn't make it because she had a really weird leaf come out when she popped out of the dirt. I thought if it lives, fine. My Menage a Trois was a mutant, reg seed and look at her now. I trimmed off the branches with the worst mutation, and left what I thought would be fine if it turns female for me. I might take the 2 Bay11's and put them on the other side of my veg closet when they're ready, and put them into a 14/10 or 13/11 light cycle to see if they show sex.


I'm starting to do a little different tech when I M.L. I've been leaving a third branch on the main stems on top. It leaves a nice tri-pod effect on each side I'm really diggin. The first plant I tried it on was the Yumbolt47, and she's turned out killer since.

She has a Killer canopy on her so far I think, just spreading out. She has alot of tops, and they're all nice and thick, no larf going to grow round here.

The last pics are the Green Poison that's about to go into flower soon. I'm not sure when i'll put her in, it's a little dependent on when the Iced Grapefruit or Menage a Trois are just about done. I'll put the G.P. in when I can free a little real estate up. Til then she'll veg away. I haven't put her restraints back on yet, i like to give them a little time to stretch afterwards, without being tied down. I'll put them back on this weekend.

I think she's coming right along. I've been pushing her some with bottled organic nutes, thinking maybe she can grow bigger, faster. So far not too many ill effects although as you can see she has a little burn. I think this is a great strain, with lots of potential. Easy going in veg so far, and she doesn't mind Xplanting or topping at all. She been taking some heavy nutes as well, with stride, and not letting on to it besides what you see on her leafs as far as burn. Other than that, I think she can really be nice in flower. She'll prolly stretch pretty good, and fill in just as nice, we'll see. Have a blessed day everyone. Peace out.


----------



## samtheman08 (Jul 19, 2013)

i love no 11 pic its cool man ! and as usual loving the grow dude there just damn sex !


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 20, 2013)

I thought I would put some pics up from this morning. Everyone is looking great and coming right along. The Menage a Trois is still fading a tiny bit everyday, but nothing dramatic. The Iced Grapefruit is starting to look more, and more rough everyday now. Some strains just look like crap when their done flowering. I don't know what makes them do this, but she's doing it now. I haven't given her nutes in a while, and she has a couple of burns on her, along with what looks like a P def, but i know darn well it's not. Oh well, she's sucking everything out of the soil, and starting on her leafs now. Her flowers are so dense, I've been worried about mold, but have had pretty low humidity at night, so not too much to worry about really. The Menage a Trois is looking good with a slight fade like I said before(not uniformly though), but still really nice looking. She never did put on the purple like I wanted, but she has still turned out really nice so far. I think I could still work on the color some if I can get night temps lower from here on out, we'll see.


The first 3 are the Iced Grapefruit, the last 3 are the Menage a Trois. I think both have potential, but need further work. I think the Menage a Trois needs some work on her trich production, and the Iced Grapefruit needs to be bulked up some as far as stems, and branches are concerned. I like heavy thick plants, but alot of times you can get past that by alot of pinching and lst early on in life. I would love to get ahold of an O.G. Kush someone thinks is hopeless and show them what some pinching and such can do, as far as keeping her from getting too spindley, and falling over all the time. The Sour Blueberry, and Blue O.G. are coming right along. They both have really put on some flowers now and look very nice. So far the S.B. has the larger flowers, but the B.O.G. has more of them. I really topped the hell out of the B.O.G., but with all the stretch she'll have alot of nice colas I think. The S.B. has alot less tops, but they'll be bigger with more light penetration, so prolly more dense as well. 
This is the Sour Blueberry, as you can see, she has some nice flower sets. Real dense already, with alot of nice fluffy pistils. I have alot of work to get done, so enjoy the pics, and enjoy your weekend everyone. peace and Love.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 20, 2013)

I think I'm gonna order some better containers for my hash today. They're called NoGoo containers. I think they're just like the slick balls, by OilSlik or however you spell it. I just need something a little more secure and airtight I think. Thought if anybody has heard or has some personal experience with them you could give me a shout, good or bad. Here's the link from e-bay http://www.ebay.com/itm/NoGoo-Dab-Nonstick-wax-containers-food-grade-5-pack-No-Goo-Concentrate-Rasta-New-/161040503238?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item257ec311c6 They also have Boveda paks too, I think I'll pick some of those up as well. You can never have too many Boveda Paks I.M.O. If you try to keep a perpetual harvest like me, then you're gonna need them constantly. Just worth every penny when you consider what you're doing with them. If I make as much oil as I plan on making these containers will be a good investment as well, along with holding bubble hash and other goodies. Take it easy everyone. Peace out.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 20, 2013)

NICE grow man. Even with the few niggles you have it's really looking magnificent! Well impressed.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 20, 2013)

Myco you are my growing hero. I have been crazy busy with all the crap I have overwhelmed myself with. I am mixing up my Rev today and tomorrow. Take it easy.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 20, 2013)

I Xplanted the Cindy99 today. I know she was slightly root bound a bit by her curled leaf tips, and the way she was drinking like a fish in her small container. It was a 1gal, and I upgraded her to a 5gal. My thoughts in doing this were that she'll be in flower soon, and a growth period in a smaller container, and then a flip would be added stress and time that I can avoid by doing this. When she's in flower and needs a little kick of nutes, I'll top dress her with my new Super Soil that I went a little heavy on in the first place so I can do a little less percentages when thinning it out to use. I put in extra mycos to get the process done efficiently, and will cook it a little longer as well. I really enjoy the amended organic soils for their ease of use, and ability to grow a heck of a plant. 


This is the Cindy99 in all her glory. She's gonna be alot happier in her new home, I didn't give her a xplant sooner cause i was afraid she would get out of control on me before I could ever get her in flower. I popped a bunch of beans kind of at once thinking I had the time figured out a little better than I did, but it will work out just fine as I've done this before, you just end up shuffling some girls around, and get some extended veg time on others. This lady has a large frame to her, I like that in a woman. Really nice leafs on her as well, the ones I cut off lower had 9 petals to them, not including the tiny ones in the rear of the leaf by the stem.

The first pic here is my Green Poison in the 5gal Lowes bucket with holes drilled in uniformly, but it looks like it was assaulted by a drunk red neck with a grudge and a shotgun. She seems to be loving the new home after the Xplant into it last week. The second pic is my BubbleGummer, Female Seeds version of Bubble Gum. I received her as a freebie and am glad I got her so far. Nice solid branching, and good node spacing as well. Strong smell after working her, and she always responds good to the exercise. The last picture is of the Skunk#11 from D.P., and she's come a long way to better health since her beginnings. She hated my soil at first, which makes me leary to Xplant her, but I think she'll be fine now that she's older, and a little bigger.

These are the rest of the girls in the veg closet. They're lookin good, and making me very happy, and hopeful. I'll get Cindy99, and the Green Poison tied back down tonight or tomorrow. I'll also try and get some other pics of the girls in the flower tent up today or tonight. Have a great day everyone. Peace out.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 21, 2013)

I have some pics this morning.(of course I do) The Menage a Trois is coming right along, and starting to fade more everyday. She has a wonderful aroma to her of sweet, and somewhat fruity, but almost rotten or over ripe. I can't believe how much she has swolled up in the last week, finally a strain that will.

I really like the way she's turned out for me. 

The Iced grapefruit is also doing really well, putting on alot of trichs recently. She's a frosty beast of a plant with a smell that makes you crave breakfast cereal. I've never had someone walk in my grow room, and say "did you just have some Fruity Pebbles?" Pretty nuts.

She's a pretty plant with alot of potential. Her scents are just amazing, with the fruit, and sweet, with some ozone smell as well. Very interesting, and a little complex like a nice wine.

The last couple of pics are of the Sour Blueberry, and Blue O.G. They're both doing good with alot of pistils kicking out everywhere.

The first pic is of the Blue O.G., and the second is the Sour Blueberry. Have a blessed day everyone. Peace out.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 21, 2013)

I'll be right over bro. Holy crap.  I want to be able to post pictures.


----------



## prosperian (Jul 21, 2013)

Ahh, sweet morning bud pics go well with my coffee! Especially the Iced Grapefruit FP (Fruity Pebble). Have a great day myco.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 21, 2013)

I seen some people are having trouble with pics. Is that still going on, cause as you can see I got some posted. I hope it clears up, I don't have enough pics to make everyone happy. LOL. Anyways thanks for stopping in guys. 
Here is the top of the Iced Grapefruit that got a haircut. She has turned out just fine.

Enjoy your coffee's, and the rest of your weekend too. Peace and love.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 21, 2013)

Beautiful shot bro.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks bro. I can't believe you're having trouble posting your pictures. It would figure the first time you want to post up the Gage Green stuff you have trouble. I for one will wait a long time to see those pics man. I wish you all the luck in the world with those girls. I can't wait till I get my tester beans. Till then I have some ladies to keep me occupied though. The Green Poison, and Cindy99 will be just about right when I flower them I think. They both need to be tied back down today, and given a good work out too. I'll put up some pics of it if i can to show you guys just how rough I can be with a girl(plant). Have a good day people. Peace out.


----------



## prosperian (Jul 21, 2013)

Something is wrong on the RIU server. I had problems with pics again this morning. Had to open a bunch of windows and re post a couple times to finally get them to go through. I've noticed RIU has a week or two of issues and then things smooth out for a while.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 21, 2013)

I was having trouble a day ago posting really small pictures. I could post a 7.12MB pic but not a 12KB pic. This server is goofy sometimes, or whatever it is, but I still love R.I.U. though, roll with the punches. Peace out.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 21, 2013)

I just tried again and still can't load pics from my usb scope. I'll have my wifey try she's much better at puters than me. I'll let you guys know how it turns out.


----------



## Slipon (Jul 21, 2013)

I had the same problems it seem`s 

did ask Beech, he couldn't help much just directed me further 

seems like I have no problem posting pics from my camera and such but small files/pictures like the PH charts and the ventilation/filter picture I like to post when Ppl don't know how to put it together I cant upload for some reason ?? tho I found that using the picture link mostly works just have to find the picture online but it sucks I must agree


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm having some crappy weather where I live, but I drank a cherry coke this morning so I'm all up and happy. I hope everyones weekends were nice and relaxing for them. This morning I took some pics of my girls at day 49 for the Iced Grapefruit, and Menage a Trois. The Iced Grapefruit looks a little rough with some burns and crap on her, but I rushed her into flower, and didn't get her Xplanted into a bigger container so I was giving her nutes her soil ran out of. She ended up looking not so hot, if you ask me, but her flowers are just beautiful. The leafs are what took the hit like usual, but the rest of her came out unscathed. I still can't believe how dense her flowers are, almost like a kush nug, quite impressive. I've been in contact with Herbies Seeds ever since, well when I ordered really, and they have been great, and informative as well. They are getting my new package with all the same freebies and even the extra ones they gave me for being slow to get out the order in the first place cause they had to wait 1 day to get something in stock they were out of. I have to say, I really feel taken care of as a customer by them. Not only were they polite and professional, they were accomodating, and also nice and personal. I will always order from Herbies in the future if able to get packages through, they have got themselves a life long customer now because of their great service, and professionalism with what I think is all on my end as the mess up. At least my mail system in my country. I really can't say enough about the way they've been with me. Now that they have GGG at Herbies, I'm definitely never going anywhere else. 

The first pic is of my Iced Grapefruit, and the other 2 are the menage a trois. I can't believe how rough that Iced grapefruit looks, ouch! She's all about the flowers though, with a stench after touching her that's so beautiful. The Menage a Trois is a stinky little girl after a little brushing into as well, with alot of fruity, sweet, smells that take you away to a forest, fruit patch. I don't know how else to explain it, but it's very nice. I think I'll be doing some scope work today on the 2 I have up as they're looking like they will finish very soon. I like to keep a close eye on the trichs as the amber ones can start to P!$$ me off really fast. Everything I've ever read or experienced, amber trichs are either past their prime, and degrading or make your high tired, and down. Either way I try to keep them at an extreme minimum, and will chop to keep them suckers at bay. I really try to keep them at 10-15% at the most. I might have let %'s get a little higher in the past, but not no more. I don't even want my indicas to have a too heavy ratio if I can help it. You live and learn, and what I've learned is I don't personally like an amber trichs effects. Rather have the milky trich in all her splendor! Well enough of that. I'll let everyone know how my package progresses through the mail, and also have some more pics later. Have a blessed day. Peace out.


----------



## Slipon (Jul 22, 2013)

look really good, nice Bud´s on the iceG must soon be ready ? 

ooh yea and how is the skunk 1# to smoke ?


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 22, 2013)

They don't have any cure to them yet, but that's being dealt with now. I'll slip the Boveda packs in this afternoon, and get them on their way. I really have to say I like the high alot, really up and boy does this stuff get me hungry. Just about perfect for me! I'm gonna make some oil out of the stuff in the second pic. It's what was at the bottom of the large colas. I'd call it larf, but as you can see it's nice and tight, but still didn't make my cut. I got half of a 800ml jar of that, not bad I think. The rest are like pics 1 & 3. I don't get into weights really except for my records so I know what each strain with what amount of veg & flower can produce, but I will say I was impressed with what I got, and wish I had cloned that girl. I'll be pullin the Menage a Trois, and Iced Grapefruit soon enough, and will be making alot more goodies, and jarrin up alot more flowers. I have such a continuous flow of ladies it's nuts. Gandalf has enough seeds and plants started to last all of us for a friggin year, you should check out his thread if you haven't, it's pretty impressive. Thanks for stoppin in brother, always nice to see your comments. Peace out.


----------



## Slipon (Jul 22, 2013)

post a link please  or make him post some on the other side of the fence 

and look good bro, Im low on smoke now and still two week`s left  wish I just had your second jar ) making oil and smoking last popcorn bud`s as we speak 

Ooh well my girls also begin to bulk a bit, specially the clone, so that might be my early smoke this round, cant wait until I got 4 plant`s going at the time, 2 is just not enough for me, need 6oz instead of 4-5 I guess, seem`s like I smoke close to 3g a day when I got plenty and not to forget have some vacation as well, that really drain the jar`s as I normally first smoke at 4 a clock in the afternoon on weekdays (after work) lets see Im kool, well actually Im not, hot as hell, hottest day of the year to day, up to 30C outdoors in the shade to day, thanks God Im not in the UK tho they really get hit hard at the moment


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words Myco. You have some fat buds. I love the structure of them. Perfect swollen big ass pine cones. Its is a sure sign of the genetics and the skill of a master grower. You damn Jedi. I will be watching your updates on the package. I am sending vibes for an invisible passage to you. 

I agree with you on the color of the trichs. I always wondered how people wait for the perfect day to cut based on trich color. I like to cut things with the anticipation of where they will be in a weeks time. It is just something I have always done to keep the smoke from passing into the zone where you get less of an up high. Even with a heavy indy I like them to be where you do. That made me laugh when I saw your post describing your methods to timing them. Funny bro. I am putting the Gage Starlet Kush beans and the Super Blue Dream x Freedom Baby into the dirt this early afternoon. I soaked them for 36 hours in water and paper toweled them for 36 hours. Its time. I'll let you know how that goes. Here is a link to my thread. I am begging for attention.  No one does a thread like you and Prosperian. The clean crew. 

https://www.rollitup.org/organics/676040-total-noob-using-teas-i-6.html

The heat wave broke up here on the coast of Maine. It was solid 90's for the duration. Hottest its been is 13+ years. Last night up north it got down to 39 degrees F. Today its a whopping 70 F. That is more like it.

You dried buds look yummy as hell bro. Sweet.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 22, 2013)

Hey Gandalf, my buddy sends his regards. Used to be on here as Kush Krew but he picked a fight with the wrong mods lol lol lol... Serves him right for hi-jacking my wifi all the time too. Reckons you're one of the most helpful guys around. Well looking forward to getting to know you then bud. You always spread a great vibe.

Mr Myco. INSPIRATIONAL grow man. Also a killer good vibe vibe. THIS is what reefer is all about, good times and dedication to a spiritual pursuit. 

Really cool discovering the 'real' growers posse here on RIU. Learning sooooo much you guys all give away your secrets for free lol.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 22, 2013)

I'll get a link up today, I'm sure he won't mind, he's got the whole organic thing locked down. I tell ya, keep an eye on his thread after I post a link you'll be impressed, I always am when I pop in and check things out. Makes our little ops look like an easy bake oven, and he's got a chef's kitchen goin on. I hear you about all the heat, I was on full out bake until I got some rain this morning. I wonder if global warming has something to do with it? LOL. Well never mind I guess since it's not real it couldn't. Anyways, I smoke quite a bit as you know, and I at least need to keep 4 girls in flower, and I still pick some up from a close friend from time to time. If I had a 4x8 tent I could keep myself stocked for sure, but that's all in the future. My outside venture will help out alot this year, I have a couple of trees of Cindy99, and Skunk#1, along with 2 Kali Mist's that look incredible. Even with all the heat this year they're incredible! I was just looking at my Iced Grapefruit and there is hardly any clear trichs on her. I am seeing alot more amber than I'd like though, man they pop up so fast. IDK, I'll keep a close eye on her, and also check her out with the usb scope and see what comes out. I know she's a Cindy99 with another sativa in her crossed with an Ice plant. Indica Crystal Extreme, is a really nice plant, and can finish quickly, and Cindy99 usually gets the chop at day 52 so I'm thinking sometime this week the Iced Grapefruit will be coming down. I'll be replacing her with a Green Poison from Sweet Seeds, that's vegged since 6-1. I think she'll be nice cause she's suppose to be a super fast strain, and after her is my Cindy99 and she's also fast as you now know so that'll be cool. The Sour Blueberry, and Blue O.G. are both turning out real nice, with an impressive start I think. Prosperian will be quite happy with his B.O.G. if it's anything like mine. His might do better cause it's so dang healthy, and I ended up with a cal/mg issue when I was sick and using Dist water. Oh well, seems like your having fun on your holiday if you're dippin in the jars alot. I have to say the Skunk#1 has a killer smoke to it even un-cured. I think it does alot better inside in my tent than outside. That's just taste considered cause she's a friggin tree outside. The small sample that came off of the Iced Grapefruit was really nice weeks ago, so I'm pretty stoked about getting to smoke her after a cure, and even before. I'll let everyone know ahead of time before I chop this time, and I'll also have some better harvest shots, even though she's alot uglier I think. I'll also get a couple shots of her trunk that split. Peace out.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 22, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> I'll get a link up today, I'm sure he won't mind, he's got the whole organic thing locked down. I tell ya, keep an eye on his thread after I post a link you'll be impressed, I always am when I pop in and check things out. Makes our little ops look like an easy bake oven, and he's got a chef's kitchen goin on. I hear you about all the heat, I was on full out bake until I got some rain this morning. I wonder if global warming has something to do with it? LOL. Well never mind I guess since it's not real it couldn't. Anyways, I smoke quite a bit as you know, and I at least need to keep 4 girls in flower, and I still pick some up from a close friend from time to time. If I had a 4x8 tent I could keep myself stocked for sure, but that's all in the future. My outside venture will help out alot this year, I have a couple of trees of Cindy99, and Skunk#1, along with 2 Kali Mist's that look incredible. Even with all the heat this year they're incredible! I was just looking at my Iced Grapefruit and there is hardly any clear trichs on her. I am seeing alot more amber than I'd like though, man they pop up so fast. IDK, I'll keep a close eye on her, and also check her out with the usb scope and see what comes out. I know she's a Cindy99 with another sativa in her crossed with an Ice plant. Indica Crystal Extreme, is a really nice plant, and can finish quickly, and Cindy99 usually gets the chop at day 52 so I'm thinking sometime this week the Iced Grapefruit will be coming down. I'll be replacing her with a Green Poison from Sweet Seeds, that's vegged since 6-1. I think she'll be nice cause she's suppose to be a super fast strain, and after her is my Cindy99 and she's also fast as you now know so that'll be cool. The Sour Blueberry, and Blue O.G. are both turning out real nice, with an impressive start I think. Prosperian will be quite happy with his B.O.G. if it's anything like mine. His might do better cause it's so dang healthy, and I ended up with a cal/mg issue when I was sick and using Dist water. Oh well, seems like your having fun on your holiday if you're dippin in the jars alot. I have to say the Skunk#1 has a killer smoke to it even un-cured. I think it does alot better inside in my tent than outside. That's just taste considered cause she's a friggin tree outside. The small sample that came off of the Iced Grapefruit was really nice weeks ago, so I'm pretty stoked about getting to smoke her after a cure, and even before. I'll let everyone know ahead of time before I chop this time, and I'll also have some better harvest shots, even though she's alot uglier I think. I'll also get a couple shots of her trunk that split. Peace out.


I just popped over a little bit ago... Those are the best-looking plants I have ever seen. MAD RESPECT. All organic too, it's amazing.

I'd love to do an organic perpetual crop. Between the two of you, I am sure getting me a lot of fresh ideas.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks Mad Hamish. I just prefer organic, I personally wouldn't touch them ladies I wouldn't want to have to choke down. I know what it's like to have chemicals shoved down your throat. You can live like that, but I'm much healthier now that I don't have too. The irony of it is, I blast the smaller flowers with butane afterwards, but that's my decision and I don't impose it upon my plants when they're alive. I also make sure the product I have in the end is no more harmless than me taking a walk down a crowded city street congested with car exhaust, and sewer fumes. Anyways thanks for the props man, I try really hard, and give my plants all the attention I think they can handle from me considering I'm always bending and pinching them. I thought I would put some pics up of some flowers I want to blast as soon as the rain stops.


As you can see by the last photo I'll have plenty of the small stuff for a little puff, and I should get a nice return on my oil as well. I also have these to smoke on.



I took a knot out of the 3rd photo so you can see how frosty they are all the way through. Also, some of these pictures are 8MB or bigger so feel free to blow one up and see for yourself if they were done at 41 days. I'll probably be pulling down the iced grapefruit tomorrow or the next day after checking her more closely. She has all the amber I'd like on her, and most of her trichs are mature. If I could post some usb photos you guys could see, not sure what's going on with that. I'll take some nicely lit photos later that I'll just crop the heck out of, and show you guys what I'm talking about. At least my regular camera's photos are going up, and with 16MP I should be able to get a decent photo of some mature trichomes if I can hold still enough. I have a tri-pod, but I'm not dragging that out until I'm getting some harvest shots this time. You guys will have to make do with what I can provide for now, especially since I'm just trying to prove the dang thing is done. Anyways, that'll be day 50 or 51 for her. Another fast finisher in the garden! Like I said, next is the Green Poison, and Cindy99 which are also screamers on the finish. Stick around for more of this, plus OIL!
Peace and Love.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 22, 2013)

Damn Myco. Those are as good as it gets. Great camera. It is serving you well. props to Mrs. Myco again. Its funny how when you look into the Cindy99 you see her as a backbone of some cool genetics. I have 3 Cindy99 from G13 that were part of a promo awhile back. I have been wanting to pop them but I have to wave the white flag for about a year now. I promise world. Now at least stock will go back up in the world's seedbanks. 

Myco....I just put the GGG test gear into Light Warrior. I used 5 ml of Hygrozyme with a tsp each of Azos and Mycos per gallon of water. I have to say that the germ rate was 95% if not 100% in a few days. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 22, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> Thanks Mad Hamish. I just prefer organic, I personally wouldn't touch them ladies I wouldn't want to have to choke down. I know what it's like to have chemicals shoved down your throat. You can live like that, but I'm much healthier now that I don't have too. The irony of it is, I blast the smaller flowers with butane afterwards, but that's my decision and I don't impose it upon my plants when they're alive....
> 
> Stick around for more of this, plus OIL!
> Peace and Love.


 He now you're talking  I've been making butane oil for about 7 years now, I'm a guitarist and working with all that ice making bubble seriously harms my hands for a while, I can't handle the down-time so I make oil instead.

I'm gearing up to buy a camera now, actually got some very rad advice from some guys on the boards here. I'll post you some pics of my little vacuum-chamber, I find it is CRUCIAL for a perfectly pure end product. And it's so fast, it all just bubbles out in an instant.

If you leave it open for a few days after a vacuum treatment you get a CRYSTALLINE end product. Mate, that is PURE fire. How long do you cure your buds for before you make the oil?...

Hehehehe sorry bro you just mentioned oil to an OIL FREAK lol. And have you seen what that stuff can do medically speaking? With my very own eyes, I saw it CURE melanoma on my mate's arm. Within a month. AMAZING stuff, it really blows my mind.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 22, 2013)

I'll make oil from air dried trim the next day after harvesting if it's dry enough. I try not to make too much oil out of my dried flowers, like I did today, but some times I have been known to do it in a bind. Whenever I do make any oil though I always use my best as to get the best out the end product. The first time I made oil I had just had a great harvest, and someone helping me trim was talking about it. The next day we had a giant pvc pipe, and some coffee filters on the end blasting it with like 6 cans of Ronsonol butane, Ha Ha. Never again with that crap, but I remember I was toasted for the rest of the week puffin on that stuff with no purge to it or anything, just scrape, and smoke. Ahh the good ol days! I got some pics for everyone. I want to show everyone what a superior end product should look like out of the tube. I blasted one tube with my Skunk#1, and another with something my friend gave me that I didn't want to smoke on. The one looks like a beautiful amber jewel just dug up and polished, and the other looks like a turd polished.


I'll tell you right now the one that looks like amber is gonna be fire, and the other will be getting mixed with bowls of flowers. I have to stress people these are small runs of just like 8 grams of flowers, and it's all personal. I didn't use one sugar leaf in any of this, just flowers, and even though the other doesn't look good now I promise you my friend is a good organic grower, he just has a ways to go yet is all, and it will look and smoke good after I'm done. I just wanted to let you guys see that there is a difference where you start from, and it does make a difference in where you end up with this as far as potency. You just can't shoot crappy smoke and come out with fire in the end, it doesn't work that way. You will come out with a concentrate of what you had which will be stronger though. I'll have all this whipped later and also purged, although that amber stuff would be a great start to some shatter if i do say so myself, and i wouldn't want to whip it if I'm gonna go in that direction would I. IDK what I'll do with the amber now, but I am gonna whip the other for sure and make me a little vac purge cookie. I don't like to smoke it until I can handle it without feeling like I grabbed a fly trap. I will though to test and see where I'm at as far as potency. Even after a purge I like to let it air out for a day or so sometimes to get what looks like a pile pf melted trichs in the scope. Oh I wish my usb scope pictures would load for you guys! You really are missing out if you haven't seen that, quite trippy and surreal looking I think. alright everyone take it easy, and I'll post some more pics as this oil progresses through the processes. BTW Good to see you again Hamish. I like having someone to chat about oil with, only me and Slipon make it around here as far as I know. I don't make alot but I try to make the best I can. Peace and Love.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 22, 2013)

Myco, I love you man. You have opened my eyes to making my own oil. I am going to throw my hand in this week. I have never made my own oil. Can you list the things I will need and get me going? Thanks bro. You are talking to a complete oil noob. I am an oil virgin.  Hamish and Slipon, any tips?

Myco....do you have a link to the usb scope?


----------



## Slipon (Jul 22, 2013)

well I just use normal propane gas as you can buy for lighters (be careful) 

then a small container, first I used one I made out of a pice of plastic tube, then I made one at work in stainless steal 

both I made small, just enough to hold like 3-5 gram of cutting, reason, so I never have to empty more then 1/10 of a bottle of gas at the time 

I do it under the hood at my cooker, at max, and no lights on or open fire wile you do it 

beside the gas and a container you need a pice of fine netting, I got some at work, agin in stainless steal in 150my or sumthing along, some I have seen use naylon stockings or even coffee filters



reason why I make it so small, is so I can do it a bit at the time, so I don't blow up my apartment or myself, and out of 5 gram nice trimming you can easily make 1/2 of oil, enough to get you wasted, I use a few drops in my mix to pimp up the Bud`s a bit when I feel like it, pure oil is almost to much 

if you have a house with a backyard I would advice you to go outside and do it, have seen nasty accident over the years in the news, tho every time it seem`s like its some moron pothead with a cig in the side of his mouth wile emptying 2 bottles of gas indoors 

hope this help some, there are other ways of making it, but this is the one I find the most easy, both to get the gas and to make it, just have to be careful


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 22, 2013)

Glad to hear you say that Gandalf. I think you'll like making your own oil bro, I know you're good at making meds. First you'll need a tube I use a stainless steel turkey baster,http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stainless-Steel-Turkey-Poultry-Baster-Set-w-Injector-Kitchen-/290944658351?pt=Kitchen_Tools_Gadgets&hash=item43bda72baf, this one. Alot of people use glass, but I'm clumsy and would just break it anyways. The baster holds about 7-9 grams depending on how well your flowers are broke up. I took the bulb and cut the bottom off like a rubber ring to hold the screen. Now for the screen alot of people just use paper coffee filters, but I use two paper and a patch cut from a metal coffee filter screen. I just wrap them around the end with the metal patch on the outside, and then put the ribber ring on. I then take a zip tie, and you can also use a hose clamp on the end to secure it.http://www.ebay.com/itm/12-Cans-Power-5X-Butane-Gas-300ml-5-X-Super-Filtered-Refined-Lighter-Refill-Fuel-/130689467137?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e6db30301 Here is the butane I like to use, there are lots of different kinds, but you want at least a 5x refined. The link here is new and also a good price I think for a case. When you place your flowers in the tube you want to make sure it's not too densely packed, but it's not loose either, you'll get a feel for this over time, as it's hard to explain without reference. If you pack it too hard you'll get it spraying back out the end of the tube, so be careful. I always go outside to blast my material in a well ventilated area. Make sure nothing is around that can spark or anything like that. No a/c units or anything like that. Make sure you have a clean pyrex dish, the bigger and flatter with the least amount of rounded edges. I.E. square not round, as it's easier to scrape out the intensely sticky, thick oil out of. I like to use a pancake hot plate, or griddle whatever you call it. Put it on about 150 degrees, then put your dish on it and let it warm. Spray your butane through collecting it in your warm pan. After your done you let the gas vape off until it's dry essentially, and warm it until you can work it some, and then put it on a slicone mat like this.http://www.ebay.com/itm/SLICK-SLAB-Best-Product-High-Times-Cannabis-Cup-SF-Oil-Slick-Duos-pads-stackers-/321155126878?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ac656565e Doesn't have to be this big or this brand, but this kind is really nice. You then work it whipping it with something like a spooned dental tool, and aerating it, with the low heat on. After you work with it for a little bit, and get some of the gasses out, you put it in a vacuum chamber and purge the remaining gasses.http://www.ebay.com/itm/VACUUM-CHAMBER-STABILIZE-BURL-WOOD-DEGASSING-SILICONES-RESIN-CACTUS-JUICE-MAPLE-/121147665765?pt=BI_Pumps&hash=item1c34f6ad65 something like this, with a pump. I usually go about 6-8 hours depending on how it looks, and what I started with and the amount and all that crap. I'm sure I left a bunch of stuff out, but that's the whole potato without much peeling. I'm sure others will jump in and let you know what I left out. If anybody has info please post it, as my fimgers are getting trired from typing. Any questions please just ask. Peace out. BTW there are lots of ways and products to use to do this, this is just my way.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 22, 2013)

And so the project begins. I am throwing down an entire plant with your method. I won't be able to start with that until she finishes but I am going to be running into a bunch of trim in the next few days. Thank you so much. I am jumping up and down. kiss-ass


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 23, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> I'll make oil from air dried trim the next day after harvesting if it's dry enough. I try not to make too much oil out of my dried flowers, like I did today, but some times I have been known to do it in a bind. Whenever I do make any oil though I always use my best as to get the best out the end product. The first time I made oil I had just had a great harvest, and someone helping me trim was talking about it. The next day we had a giant pvc pipe, and some coffee filters on the end blasting it with like 6 cans of Ronsonol butane, Ha Ha. Never again with that crap, but I remember I was toasted for the rest of the week puffin on that stuff with no purge to it or anything, just scrape, and smoke. Ahh the good ol days! I got some pics for everyone. I want to show everyone what a superior end product should look like out of the tube. I blasted one tube with my Skunk#1, and another with something my friend gave me that I didn't want to smoke on. The one looks like a beautiful amber jewel just dug up and polished, and the other looks like a turd polished.
> View attachment 2746135View attachment 2746136View attachment 2746137View attachment 2746138View attachment 2746139
> 
> I'll tell you right now the one that looks like amber is gonna be fire, and the other will be getting mixed with bowls of flowers. I have to stress people these are small runs of just like 8 grams of flowers, and it's all personal. I didn't use one sugar leaf in any of this, just flowers, and even though the other doesn't look good now I promise you my friend is a good organic grower, he just has a ways to go yet is all, and it will look and smoke good after I'm done. I just wanted to let you guys see that there is a difference where you start from, and it does make a difference in where you end up with this as far as potency. You just can't shoot crappy smoke and come out with fire in the end, it doesn't work that way. You will come out with a concentrate of what you had which will be stronger though. I'll have all this whipped later and also purged, although that amber stuff would be a great start to some shatter if i do say so myself, and i wouldn't want to whip it if I'm gonna go in that direction would I. IDK what I'll do with the amber now, but I am gonna whip the other for sure and make me a little vac purge cookie. I don't like to smoke it until I can handle it without feeling like I grabbed a fly trap. I will though to test and see where I'm at as far as potency. Even after a purge I like to let it air out for a day or so sometimes to get what looks like a pile pf melted trichs in the scope. Oh I wish my usb scope pictures would load for you guys! You really are missing out if you haven't seen that, quite trippy and surreal looking I think. alright everyone take it easy, and I'll post some more pics as this oil progresses through the processes. BTW Good to see you again Hamish. I like having someone to chat about oil with, only me and Slipon make it around here as far as I know. I don't make alot but I try to make the best I can. Peace and Love.


 Take my advice, seeing as you are doing perpetual you can keep some aside:

The better your herb is cured, the better the oil! I keep my bags of trim for about 4 months before they get the gas. Thing is, the oil is a CONCENTRATE of whatever the bud is. So to get a full connoisseur flavour, you need to still give the weed the best treatment it possibly can get, including drying. 

Also, you need a sealed pressurised tube to get it nice and economical. A mate of mine makes them out of stainless steel, one end has got a valve like a bicycle tyre, the other end has a screen and some holes that fit over another set of holes with rubber seals (think rings) so you seal the tube by tightening the bottom ring, and loosen the ring to loosen the seals and let the gas through. You end up using less than 1/10th to extract the same amount of oil...

Once you've got your herb and pressurised gas in the tube (you can hear liquid gas sloshing) chuck it in the freezer... Freezing the herb before you make will ALWAYS increase yields of your oil too, btw, even with the oldschool tube and screen method. 

And take my advice on this one too: OIL CURES. Make it, but don't touch it for a week. I bet you it'll scrape off as crystals that can be pressed together into a nice ball you can actually play with, no more runny mess...

If your oil comes out runny, that's usually fresh or flash-dried herb. It's the chlorophyll that makes it runny. The less of that stuff you can have in the oil the better. At least in oil it doesn't quite taste green, but it does cover the insane DANKNESS of a well-cured oil.

If it's perfect, it shuld taste EXACTLY like the cured bud, except much stronger flavour 

Told ya, OIL FREAK lol...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 23, 2013)

I'll ask my bud if he's got some in stock, the extractor tubes. If not I'll have him make for you guys, I have no problem sending anywhere in the world. High quality stuff. Damn I need a camera NOW lol...


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 23, 2013)

I am drooling guys. Thank you all.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 23, 2013)

Really great info Hamish! I would love to get one of those tubes you're talking about I could really see the benefits of it. I always try to get the best seal I can get, so as not to waste the butane. I also try to use frozen product as well, I can tell a difference for sure. I have to agree as well with the final product being better with the better cured or processed product going in. Alot of times I am just going for strength, and am sick when making oil so I kind of make do. When I feel better I always end up with alot better oil in the end though. My vacuum chamber for some reason won't seal though so I guess I'll just winterize this batch, I really wish that thing was working. I've always had a vac chamber so I don't know where to get ethanol where I live at. Good grief it's always something. I'll do what I can, but this batch might not get purged. i hate not to do it, but I'm not waiting for a new one to get here, I could whip the gas out before that. Prolly not all of it, but alot of it. OH WELL. Anyways, thanks for all the great info man, what a help. Wow you are an oil freak bro, but I always say "If you're gonna do something, do the sum bitch right!" Let me know any info on those tubes man, as I don't have a problem paying for a good product. If I can get my oil to a better plateau I'm all for it. Good looking out, I thought someone would come in, and help me with anything I was leaving out, and sure enough The Right person seems to have come in at the right time. Any more info you feel like typing, go nuts bro we're all ears and eyes! Peace out.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 23, 2013)

Hey Myco. Take a peek at the PM I sent your way later today when you have time.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 23, 2013)

Hehehe, I only became an oil freak because of a stretch of 9 months where I could only find bush-weed so me and my buddy went a bit mental with it. 
Props to the G-man though he really refined it to some kind of artform. He's made more batches of oil than I've crushed a section to toke. And it was an Israeli buddy that figured out the whole curing thing and to use dry bud etc... Can't take much credit for any of the info, just passing along what a group of guys figured out together  

TBH, I had to get SICK of oil before I could have the patience to cure the herb etc. Trust me when I got my first crop after smoking oil only for almost a year I forgot all about hash oil... What I made until last year I've been giving away, this year I kept a small bit for emergencies. I like it, but nothing beats good bud, it makes me feel full, oil works it's just missing a little something doesn't feel like weed quite...


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 23, 2013)

I have to agree, there's nothing like good flowers when it comes to marijuana. I enjoy concentrates, and edibles very much, but it always comes full circle to my flowers in the end. You'll just never get that full effect you're talking about with the concentrates, at least not yet that I know of. I'll always make them and enjoy it, and until there is a more complete feeling concentrate I prefer a properly made bho ATM. I always stream movies off of netflix if I'm not listening to music while online, and today it's C&C "up in smoke". What a friggin classic, and it's at the part in the beginning where they're in the car smokin the Q.P. joint. Anyways, I seen you came in Hamish, and wanted to thank you for the extra info yesterday on the oil. I know Gandalf appreciated it as well. I'm pullin down my Iced Grapefruit today, and will be making some oil out of that after the trim dries, and does a little cure. I'll also be using some of the lower flowers as well after they get a little cure to them I think. You were saying that if you leave what you spray in the dish, and let it sir out it's best? Do you purge this after you let it sit as well? I would assume you would heat this on a hot plate or something to facilitate removal. I always use a griddle I have works great. I'll try and post some pics later, I have a bust day though. Peace out.


----------



## Slipon (Jul 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;iNnpCdfjwRs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNnpCdfjwRs[/video]


----------



## Slipon (Jul 23, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> I have to agree, there's nothing like good flowers when it comes to marijuana. I enjoy concentrates, and edibles very much, but it always comes full circle to my flowers in the end. You'll just never get that full effect you're talking about with the concentrates, at least not yet that I know of. I'll always make them and enjoy it, and until there is a more complete feeling concentrate I prefer a properly made bho ATM. I always stream movies off of netflix if I'm not listening to music while online, and today it's C&C "up in smoke". What a friggin classic, and it's at the part in the beginning where they're in the car smokin the Q.P. joint. Anyways, I seen you came in Hamish, and wanted to thank you for the extra info yesterday on the oil. I know Gandalf appreciated it as well. I'm pullin down my Iced Grapefruit today, and will be making some oil out of that after the trim dries, and does a little cure. I'll also be using some of the lower flowers as well after they get a little cure to them I think. You were saying that if you leave what you spray in the dish, and let it sir out it's best? Do you purge this after you let it sit as well? I would assume you would heat this on a hot plate or something to facilitate removal. I always use a griddle I have works great. I'll try and post some pics later, I have a bust day though. Peace out.


try to look up "Fare out Man" on Netflix also a pure classic



edit: found first part on youtube, take a look  

[video=youtube;SKG1itLvKYA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKG1itLvKYA[/video]


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 23, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> I have to agree, there's nothing like good flowers when it comes to marijuana. I enjoy concentrates, and edibles very much, but it always comes full circle to my flowers in the end. You'll just never get that full effect you're talking about with the concentrates, at least not yet that I know of. I'll always make them and enjoy it, and until there is a more complete feeling concentrate I prefer a properly made bho ATM. I always stream movies off of netflix if I'm not listening to music while online, and today it's C&C "up in smoke". What a friggin classic, and it's at the part in the beginning where they're in the car smokin the Q.P. joint. Anyways, I seen you came in Hamish, and wanted to thank you for the extra info yesterday on the oil. I know Gandalf appreciated it as well. I'm pullin down my Iced Grapefruit today, and will be making some oil out of that after the trim dries, and does a little cure. I'll also be using some of the lower flowers as well after they get a little cure to them I think. You were saying that if you leave what you spray in the dish, and let it sir out it's best? Do you purge this after you let it sit as well? I would assume you would heat this on a hot plate or something to facilitate removal. I always use a griddle I have works great. I'll try and post some pics later, I have a bust day though. Peace out.


I use a two-step cleaning method: Firstly, I use a Pyrex glass bowl to make the oil in. Before even starting, I heat a big pot of water with the pyrex bowl floating right inside it (you can already see why it HAS to be Pyrex), not all the way to boil but just before. I usually move this outside and I also use a respirator because of the amount of gas that evaporates off and it tends to go towards my face (vacuum I guess), not essential but I'm a stickler for safety. 
Run the butane straight into the HOT pyrex bowl, it starts bubbling off really fast, if only small drops hit the bowl the gas literally 'poofs' away instantly. You can let it run and run in there, it will all 'boil' off in under 3 minutes leaving you with clear bubbling oil at the bottom of the bowl.
Leaving it out will let the last gas dissipate over 3 days or so, it takes a while. Alternatively, you can DIY a little vacuum chamber, and put the bowl STILL WARM straight into there and switch on your vacuum pump. It just rises up and bubbles again, amazing how much butane is left trapped in the oil mate. 
And after that comes the cure, which I am pretty much 100 percent certain removes the last gas anyhow but yeah we had a lot of time on our hands. Just leave it open, I usually cover the bowl with one of my old silk screens so it can breathe but no bugs can fall in. I once made a bowl of oil only to find hundreds of fungus gnats in it the next day. That was NOT cool lol...

If you're going to leave it to cure, one word of caution: DON'T use plastic to scrape it! If it actually goes to that crystalline state, the plastic scrapers tend to shoot the fine crystals you scrape off all over the place. I use a leatherworking chisel, you can work slow and easy. 

I'd love to see comparative microscope pics of the oil and the oil gone crystalline. I can tell you, if you get the honey crystals you will be staring at the stuff for ages. If it doesn't want to stick together, very very good, just keep at it for a minute it'll warm up.

Best one I ever made got squished into what looked like a throat lozenge, it was amazing you could see right through it yet play with it like hash. If you took a corner of it to 'break' off, it would stretch pretty much infinitely without breaking, till it was thinner than a hair. I only got it like that ONCE in my life. If I told you the story you wouldn't believe me, let's just say there is a reason I only do the extractions outdoors lol...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 23, 2013)

... One last tip to try out: Better than pipes and screens, you can make a very quick disposable oil tube using plastic soda bottles, the 500ml ones. All you need to do is drill a bunch of tiny holes, and I mean TINY, in the bottom end, and one hole in the bottle cap to make the hole for the gas' nipple. I used to just slice little 'fins' using a stanley knife. 
I double-checked with a chemical engineer buddy and as long as it is NEW plastic there is nothing that reacts or gets put into the product at all. So it's a disposable tube, you only use it ONCE, after that it might not be 100 percent pure and safe. 
Nice thing is it pressurises a decent amount and you get a LOT of liquid gas running through. You need a bowl for it, otherwise it's too much liquid. Use about half a bottle of gas at once so the bowl fills nicely with liquid gas, it helps spread it out thin and it cleans easier when thinned out a bit. 
Pressure is good when it comes to oil, but be careful for blow-back when removing the gas from your 'valve'. I let it just fit real snug and used to leave the gas bottle on there between flushes. 

And you get the highest amount of oil with the tube filled just under 3/4. I don't know why, but if they are too full, it doesn't yield as much :/


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 23, 2013)

Another great movie as well, yes. What a slobbenly sum bitch you know. I'll have the Green Poison in the flower tent by the end of the night hopefully. Either way I'll have the Iced Grapefruit out, and getting her chopped on. My wife has the day off, and offered her services with the trimming. I can't even tell you guys how cool that is, considering my dang arthritis and crap. I'll also be taking out the Menage a Trois soon. She's been alot of fun, but she's not doing anything anymore, no more swelling, no more trichs, no more stay in my place. @$$, cash, or gas no one rides for free, so to speak. That will open a little room for a bit, and let me spread my girls out some. I'm not quite sure when I'll do this, prolly over the weekend. I do know I want to leave a little space open for a minute, and let the girls open up some. I just want the girls down stairs to get a little bigger, and I also want my girls in the tent to have some light get to the lowers they have. In hind sight I should have used a big net and just supercropped and scrogged the Blue O.G. under it opening the whole thing up. Oh well, she'll do good enough in the cage, and I'd never mess with her this far along in flower. I was looking at the Iced Grapefruit earlier, and it's starting to get little fox-tails on the upper flowers which is usually a sure sign of being done. More details to come. Peace out.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 23, 2013)

My apologies if I got outta hand with that. My wife's away for a few months and I get real bored lol. Kinda went apeshit on RIU what can I say TV sucks lol... 
Anyhow, diggin checking out how you guys train your plants, I'm a training noob I only know outdoor trees and SOG. Trained plants are PRETTY. You say it is too late to mess with your blue OG. Where's the limit there, when do you definitely not fiddle anymore? Very curious.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 23, 2013)

If you have great info like you're posting, feel free bro. I usually do one last trim about 2 weeks in after the girl shows me which flower spots, and even which branches are gonna be worth their salt. After that I really try to have all my training, tying, and cutting done. I've seen too many herm issues come from people messing with a girl after the 3 weeks into 12/12. Ask Slipon and his cache of LSD seeds. not a bad way to get free seeds, but nothing you want to find in your medical stash, you know. I'm in no way insulting you Slip, just a reference I know to use is all, and I know you like your seed stash. If I knew I could do controlled seed runs like that, I would in a heart beat with the way things are with my customs right now, believe you me. I'm having Herbies send another package since the first one was snagged, or whatever happened to it. It still says processed through sort facility in Chicago. Oh well, now it's going to another person at a business at another addy in another state. I hope like all get out it comes through, if not Herbies said they'll refund my cash, so no worries. I'm also not just shipping it to the same name and address and pissing off whoever is keeping track of all this cause you can bet your sweet @$$ they are. What a world. No I should say country to be correct. If nobody remembers the order was for G-13 x Skunk#1, Afghani x Skunk#1, Lemon Thai Kush, Lemon Kush, White Widow x Skunk#1, and another 2 I can't remember at the moment. Good grief old age is a witch guys. As you can see I love Skunk#1 strains, they never disappoint in my experiences. Hopefully soon enough Gage Green gets a hold of me with their tester genetics. Until then I have 8 ladies in veg, 2 being the Bay11 regs, so I'm not sure of their sex yet, but have high hopes. I can't say their really impressing me at this point, with the one having a bad leaf mutation, and the other just being slow. They were both free so we'll see. I'll be able to stock up some with the others so I'm not worried about those 2 for the most part, they do what they do. Hamish if you can apply your love of oil to love of plant training you're gonna be good bro.  I think it's alot of fun to train a plant like a bonsai, and get her how I want. Peace out.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 23, 2013)

I've been watching the threads and noticed you guys are having a tough time with the customs in Chicago. It really sucks for you guys, bigtime. I'm certain the good folks at seed banks everywhere will outfox them soon. 

I have not yet read the review where the poor chap doesn't get his beans on the second go, so the odds are in your favour, Sir! How could the universe not send a garden like that it's dank? I know that sounds like hippie bullshit, but, I AM kinda a hippie lol... It'll get there bro.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm kind of hippieish too, and say stuff like karma and vibes all the time bro. I don't know what I believe as far as God, and Karma, and all that. I just know to be the best possible person I can be, and usually things work out. That way even if there is a God up there when you go to meet him you can always say, sorry I didn't go to your little house and give your pedophile priests my hard earned money and pray to you there on sundays, but I was spending the time and money on your wonderful herb sir. Anyways, Thanks for the words of confidence and support, I think I'll need them, but hope I don't. My Iced grapefruit is being trimmed as I type, and the flowers are so yummy smelling, frosty, and swollen. I couldn't be happier with her so far. If you know what chewy sprees are it smells just like that or fruity pebbles. Just amazing. I also think it's a matter of time before the banks get a rock solid idea on how to get the packages through. It's also a matter of time before some idiot tapes himself on youtube opening a package telling everyone what he got in the mail, and shows customs how it's getting through. Oh well idiots are always gonna ruin the good time of responsible people, it's inevitable. Peace out.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 24, 2013)

Yesterday I took down my Iced grapefruit. I would have done a montage of her finished, but I just think she turned ugly on me, and wasn't worth the time setting it all up to do the shoot. I will say this about her though, her flowers are gorgeous to look at, and smell. Oh my gosh my room smelled like a box of fruity pebbles was raped by a box of chewy sprees. I know that's kind of dramatic, but I wanted you to think about it for a minute. It really is a wonderful smell, and if the rest of the strain smell like this I'll have to keep some of these genetics around for sure. The flower density is something to be geared about as they're so frosty as well, with a nice trichome sheen to them. I wanted to save the scissor hash until I was writing this report, and am smoking it now. All I can say is sweet, sugary, candy goodness! With a PUNCH! I do mean PUNCH! What a nice effect after such a sweet, beautiful flavor. I'm so glad I grew this plant now, after the trim last night(which I somehow got out of) and the toke this morning, I'm keeping this girl around for a while. This is gonna be some great smoke for my daily walks on the river, and going through the park. Yeah I like this stuff. I'm going to find out when I had to take off that little bit of that top because I would say it has gotten twice as strong since then, quite incredible. My Menage a Trois is also telling me she's ready, and wanting a cut soon. Her trichs, what there are of them are pretty much all mature, and her pistils are dieing and receding fast. She has all the signs of needing to be chopped. That leaves alot of room in my tent as i didn't replace the Skunk#1 or the Iced Grapefruit yet. Hmmm, what should I put in there now? Maybe a Green Poison or some Cindy99? I''l get another plant in there today and let you guys know, but I think you already do. Anyways enough of the goofy mystery crap, how about some photos?
The first couple of pics are some Iced Grapefruit flowers getting dried.


Just a couple pics of a couple flowers. I think it was almost as heavy as my Skunk#1 harvest which had alot more branches and buds. The Iced grapefruit's branches and buds were just bigger, and a little more dense as well. I'm not getting into who's frostier, or better smoking as I've never had Iced Grapefruit cured, yet. The next pics are the Menage a Trois.


She's a nice looking plant with alot of good qualities, unfortunately being super frosty isn't one of them. I'm sure it's a pheno thing as I've seen pics of this strain very purple, and frosty. You can see a little about the vague color of purple or pink she has in her pistils that I was trying to describe earlier on in my posts about her. i had the temps down around 66-68 degrees some nights and never was very successful at bringing out much color from her. That's not a huge concern of mine, but it's nice, and adds beauty as well. I never worry about "bag appeal", as none of my flowers will ever see a "bag". The last couple of pictures are of the Blue O.G., and the Sour Blueberry, and also the group that's in there now. I don't know what I'll do with the thread as I only have one plant left that's in the title. This might be a dumb question, but can you re-name a thread somehow? 


This is my Sour Blueberry. I flipped her on 7-3, 21 days ago. She's filling in really nice, and the density is something as well. She has a nice scent to her, and it's quite strong too. I put my Blue O.G. in here before her and she's doing a little better so far. I do have to say though, the Blue O.G. has more tops on her so I wouldn't expect them to be huge already as she's supplying alot of food to alot more places.


As you can see this girl is a friggin bush. Anybody growing this strain please listen to me when I say she's a cal/mg whore! Every time I don't give her a full teaspoon of epsoms, she gets mad and starts to show signs of needing it, and that's with G.O. cal/mg every time as well. I've never seen a plant eat Mg like that, pretty nuts if you ask me. I know a plants needs for Mg go up when they start to flower, but this one still surprises me with the amount it takes to keep her happy. Alright everyone I better get to my chores. Have a great day people, as it's cool, sunny, and beautiful where I am, and I'm going for a nice long walk today, and smoking a phat cone while I do it. I'm gonna wait and let this trim actually cure some, not just dry before I blast it for oil, as advised from Mad Hamish. So I have free time today to enjoy! Have a blessed day everyone. Peace and Love.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 24, 2013)

I said I would keep you guys posted on my oil, and here it is so far.


Which would you rather have? One looks like a more classic Morrocan or Afghani hash maybe, and the other looks like I said before amber. It just about has the same consistency as well, and almost not sticky at all anymore. As you can see in the picture it holds it's form well, and not runny or flat. Sorry about the light in the pics as the flash drains my cameras batteries and I only had enough juice to get these 3 pics as it was. The brown hash has decent flavor, and smokes great with a really nice high to it. I haven't even touched the amber yet, and I'm not going to for a little while, and see how long I can wait, and get it to cure up some. I have plenty to smoke on for now, and I would love to be able to compare directly, the oil between the Skunk#1, and the Iced Grapefruit. I can already tell you now the Iced grapefruit will be stronger just by the scissor hash I smoked this morning, but if the Skunk oil cures up nice, who's to say what will happen. I know it won't get stronger, but the flavors could be amazing. I seen where Mad Hamish was talking about Transkei landrace, and that it was minty. I would love to mix that with, hell just about anything, but Blueberry came to mind first for me, or maybe a Cookies cross of some kind. I imagine being a south african strain it would be a long one in flower, but maybe you can select some of that out of it, and breed out the rest that you can. IDK, minty MJ sounds pretty refreshing and nice to me, I would think that's why God put it in S.Af. in the first place huh. I have to give a shout out to a very special person. Somebody heard me recently belly aching about my mis-fortune with running low on seeds, and my package from Herbies being snagged by customs. They were nice enough to contact me, and ask what kind of strains i would like, giving me a list, and suggestions of what's fire. I will say right now, IT WAS NOT a person from this forum, as I know that's frowned upon by administration. I will say this person is nothing short of an angel sent by the LORD himself with gifts for my garden. I'm not going to get into what they're sending now, but I will let you guys know that in the future my garden is getting alot frostier. Good grief I'm gonna need alot of batteries for all the pics I'll be taking. I thought that getting the camera with the AA's instead of a single i would have to charge all the time would be more convenient, I was wrong! Oh well, like I always say, live and learn! I have some moving to do of a certain someone into the tent, I guess I should get to it, huh. If you have any comments please feel free to about the hash, as it's a work in progress. If you want to leave some props for friends looking out for each other, that's more than welcome too. Peace and Love.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 24, 2013)

Hamish, do you know of a way to get the tiny amount of gas out that's left in this amber looking hash. It has microscopic air or gas bubbles in it. I can't get the usb scope pics to load on R.I.U. for some reason so i can't show you exactly what I mean, but I'm sure you know what I'm talking about. I don't have a ton of them or anything, I would just like to get it to a purged state without having a vac is all. I still can't get a perfect seal on it, and am looking for a new one on the net as a replacement. I just don't want to spend over $75 as cash is tight at the moment, when isn't it though. I'll have to re-stock on butane after I do the Iced Grapefruit, but I should have enough to do that last plant. I'm super stoked about the way this hash came out, looking like amber and all. I really think it'll be nice when I finally allow myself to get into it. I didn't even need a vac chamber, but really wish it was working as I think it could be that much better though. Finally I feel like I'm providing real concentrated medicine for myself. This oil will even get better with time, and my skills making it will too. Thank you Mad Hamish for coming in and spreading the love on the oil brother. Mad Props!! Have a good day everyone. Peace out.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 24, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> Hamish, do you know of a way to get the tiny amount of gas out that's left in this amber looking hash. It has microscopic air or gas bubbles in it. I can't get the usb scope pics to load on R.I.U. for some reason so i can't show you exactly what I mean, but I'm sure you know what I'm talking about. I don't have a ton of them or anything, I would just like to get it to a purged state without having a vac is all. I still can't get a perfect seal on it, and am looking for a new one on the net as a replacement. I just don't want to spend over $75 as cash is tight at the moment, when isn't it though. I'll have to re-stock on butane after I do the Iced Grapefruit, but I should have enough to do that last plant. I'm super stoked about the way this hash came out, looking like amber and all. I really think it'll be nice when I finally allow myself to get into it. I didn't even need a vac chamber, but really wish it was working as I think it could be that much better though. Finally I feel like I'm providing real concentrated medicine for myself. This oil will even get better with time, and my skills making it will too. Thank you Mad Hamish for coming in and spreading the love on the oil brother. Mad Props!! Have a good day everyone. Peace out.


First off: EXCELLENT product! You used some fine herb for these I can tell. Must've been Trichome City in that tube  This is really clean stuff you have bro. Props on both of them. And you're getting CLEAN butane that's for sure, not the Ronsonol fart-smelling kinda stuff. 

Your end-product is very crytalline already, I'm impressed. Well impressed. You are a true Oil head, Sir! What am I doing giving you tips? LOL.

Anyhow, getting the last bubbles out is a mere matter of patience. If you keep it in a warm-ish place, let's say 77F or so and keep in unsealed, they should move to the top and bubble out within 3 days or so, if you keep it warmer then it's faster but we all know how messy it can get if too warm. Obviously the thinner it's spread out, the better that will work.

If they don't want to move, odds are it's not butane in there. You can test this by putting a TINY piece on top of a pin and applying an open flame to it, if there's butane it'll bubble and fizz and play with he flame, if it's clean it'll just turn into a molten drop. 

But it's got the right colour mate. Residual butane makes it a bit yellow, the opacity is really how you tell. Like I said, your bubbles might not be butane at all, normal air is not a solvent so it gets trapped in there often.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 24, 2013)

Looking at the crystalline one, I can tell you your process is very good. I really don't think your bubbles are butane at all. No way you'd get that amber nug if it wasn't spotless and PURE. 

You're the first guy I come across outside my little circle that makes this quality. Seriously. You have it JACKED. Tell me, what kind of yields are you getting out of how much bud on average?


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks Hamish, you're a great guy bro, and I'm glad you happened in here. I'll keep it at a higher temp now, and see if the rest is gas or not. I did that little test you advised, and it just melts, and wants to drip, no reaction to the flame what so ever, other than a quick melt. I like to use butane called POWER 5x I think. There's even a 7x as well. I think the 5x is really quite pure, and makes a good oil. I do have to say the flowers that went in were encrusted with trichs, and really nice, but nothing special really(Skunk#1). I took a picture of what I was gonna blast a couple of pages back now I think. It was 8 grams or so I think, and I got a touch over a gram in return. I use a little more butane than alot of people as I think butane is a cheaper commodity than cannabis, and worth the extra coin in that area. I also think alot of people pack their material more than I do, as I like the gas to get everywhere very easy stripping everything it can. It's alot of common sense, and trial and error, but when you finally get it, you get this.
These last 2 pics I heated up a pick, and pulled out the oil so you can see the color.

I'm sorry I don't want to come off cocky I'm just really excited. I think I actually got a little lucky here folks, as I didn't have a vac to run this in, and it still came out pretty nice. I know I have a long ways to go before I consider what I do an actual process, I'm still in the learning phase for sure. I have to get a new vacuum now to replace the old one, and I need to better document the going in's and coming's out. I can't get a good picture of what it looks like looking through this piece, but I think of hard candy or amber when I look through. It's very opaque and clear, and not cloudy at all really. Like most concentrates not made in a lab, it does have a strand of fiber or two, but it's very clean, and pure looking. I was looking at it with both of my better scopes one being a 300x usb microscope, and I think you're right about the bubbles not being butane. i just think it's air that was trapped like you said. It hasn't moved a bit, and it's been warming for a while. I would assume a lighter gas like butane would be alot more vigorous in it's acceleration of movement. Either way I'll let it heat for a while, and see if any gas dissipates further. I have really enjoyed our talks about oil bro, lots of good info from you on the subject. We're gonna be helping Gandalf soon as he's gonna be running plants not grams. That's gonna be a ton of fun to watch un-fold, as all the oil is going to blow his mind I think. He's hooking up some good equipment so it should be quite the success I think. It's gonna look like the Valdez wrecked at his place . Anyways, good lookin out with the further assistance, let me know how I can reciprocate in any way. Peace out.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 24, 2013)

Those pictures look great Myco. I need to settle in to my new configurations and start getting ready to make some serious oil. You are right. I am so excited for it. Between you and Hamish, I know I am in good hands. Slipon too. He had some nice pictures of his work up yesterday. I need to jump into the shower because I am a slob right now. I will be around much more during the day tomorrow when the lights are out. Have a great night. Sorry to be so short bro. Take care.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 25, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> Thanks Hamish, you're a great guy bro, and I'm glad you happened in here. I'll keep it at a higher temp now, and see if the rest is gas or not. I did that little test you advised, and it just melts, and wants to drip, no reaction to the flame what so ever, other than a quick melt. I like to use butane called POWER 5x I think. There's even a 7x as well. I think the 5x is really quite pure, and makes a good oil. I do have to say the flowers that went in were encrusted with trichs, and really nice, but nothing special really(Skunk#1). I took a picture of what I was gonna blast a couple of pages back now I think. It was 8 grams or so I think, and I got a touch over a gram in return. I use a little more butane than alot of people as I think butane is a cheaper commodity than cannabis, and worth the extra coin in that area. I also think alot of people pack their material more than I do, as I like the gas to get everywhere very easy stripping everything it can. It's alot of common sense, and trial and error, but when you finally get it, you get this.
> View attachment 2748912View attachment 2748915View attachment 2748919View attachment 2748918These last 2 pics I heated up a pick, and pulled out the oil so you can see the color.
> 
> I'm sorry I don't want to come off cocky I'm just really excited. I think I actually got a little lucky here folks, as I didn't have a vac to run this in, and it still came out pretty nice. I know I have a long ways to go before I consider what I do an actual process, I'm still in the learning phase for sure. I have to get a new vacuum now to replace the old one, and I need to better document the going in's and coming's out. I can't get a good picture of what it looks like looking through this piece, but I think of hard candy or amber when I look through. It's very opaque and clear, and not cloudy at all really. Like most concentrates not made in a lab, it does have a strand of fiber or two, but it's very clean, and pure looking. I was looking at it with both of my better scopes one being a 300x usb microscope, and I think you're right about the bubbles not being butane. i just think it's air that was trapped like you said. It hasn't moved a bit, and it's been warming for a while. I would assume a lighter gas like butane would be alot more vigorous in it's acceleration of movement. Either way I'll let it heat for a while, and see if any gas dissipates further. I have really enjoyed our talks about oil bro, lots of good info from you on the subject. We're gonna be helping Gandalf soon as he's gonna be running plants not grams. That's gonna be a ton of fun to watch un-fold, as all the oil is going to blow his mind I think. He's hooking up some good equipment so it should be quite the success I think. It's gonna look like the Valdez wrecked at his place . Anyways, good lookin out with the further assistance, let me know how I can reciprocate in any way. Peace out.


 Whatever you do try to remember exactly how you got the hard candy. What strain how you processed etc. Reason I say this is because not only is it probably the best form of oil you can possible get, it is the easiest and most effective for medicinal purposes too.

A good friend of mine used some I gave him on melanoma on his arms. He pulled tiny bits off, rolled them up again, put those straight on the melanoma and covered with a waterproof plaster. We're talking skin cancer here. 

A week later he pulled the plasters off, and guess what, just pale little spots left where once there were nasty brown 'moles'. What you have there is real magic. REAL magic. Probably the single most versatile, effective and valuable medicinal product on this planet. I am yet to see something it DOESN't work for. 

No bubbling, no reaction, and you can actually play with it if you want, right? As it warms a bit it becomes VERY stretchy, like in it can stretch as thin as a hair. 

Trust me, what you have there is God's gift to man to show us we are loved. And to teach us that if we keep refining the goodness, REAL magic will happen. Taught me as much about life as all the psychedelics I've eaten put together. It took something made by some higher power or god or the universe however you see it, reefer, which then met up with our curiosity and adventurous spirit, and combined we got this miracle. 

Oil made in the oldschool alcohol method is also just as potent medicinally. You just really shouldn't smoke that stuff that's all.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 25, 2013)

What I find interesting about how effective it is on cancer, and the fact that it was only discovered recently, matter of fact COULD only be discovered recently, is that cancers and many other aggressive diseases are caused by environmental factors brought upon us by technology. Pollutants, carcinogens, a hole in the ozone layer etc. 
So that it took technology to discover it is a beautiful co-incidence. Kinda like the right medicine for what ails us came at the right time. A cure for what modern life has brought upon us, popping up at just the right time. 

Pretty damn awesome if you look at it that way.


----------



## prosperian (Jul 25, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> when you finally get it, you get this.
> View attachment 2748912View attachment 2748915View attachment 2748919View attachment 2748918These last 2 pics I heated up a pick, and pulled out the oil so you can see the color.I'm sorry I don't want to come off cocky I'm just really excited.


The posts on oil have my mouth watering. Myco, how are you using the oil? Just wondering because I read some are using a hot nail, rolling in joints. I have a vaporizer and I have sprinkled dry ice hash on top of my weed. It hits a lot harder that way, don't do it very often because I couch lock. Just curious how you and the other members dose it? Looks delicious, like Mexican caramel.


----------



## Slipon (Jul 25, 2013)

I normally just use a few drop´s of oil in my mix, just to give it a kick, if you have large amounts of oil I would advice you to store em in small heat proof glass, then its easy to use a lighter etc. to make it "liquid" but a small nail or needle can also be used to get it out, if I make a small amount I just keep it on a spoon or the knife I use to scrape it of, and heat that a bit to let some drop of in to my mix


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 25, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Those pictures look great Myco. I need to settle in to my new configurations and start getting ready to make some serious oil. You are right. I am so excited for it. Between you and Hamish, I know I am in good hands. Slipon too. He had some nice pictures of his work up yesterday. I need to jump into the shower because I am a slob right now. I will be around much more during the day tomorrow when the lights are out. Have a great night. Sorry to be so short bro. Take care.


Yeah, we have quite the knowledgeable crew put together for oil making. I have to say my oil making has come a long way in the last year, and it seems it has got better in the last week as well thanks to Hamish. I can't wait to see you run what you have, i think it'll be epic bro.



Mad Hamish said:


> Whatever you do try to remember exactly how you got the hard candy. What strain how you processed etc. Reason I say this is because not only is it probably the best form of oil you can possible get, it is the easiest and most effective for medicinal purposes too.
> 
> A good friend of mine used some I gave him on melanoma on his arms. He pulled tiny bits off, rolled them up again, put those straight on the melanoma and covered with a waterproof plaster. We're talking skin cancer here.
> 
> ...





Mad Hamish said:


> What I find interesting about how effective it is on cancer, and the fact that it was only discovered recently, matter of fact COULD only be discovered recently, is that cancers and many other aggressive diseases are caused by environmental factors brought upon us by technology. Pollutants, carcinogens, a hole in the ozone layer etc.
> So that it took technology to discover it is a beautiful co-incidence. Kinda like the right medicine for what ails us came at the right time. A cure for what modern life has brought upon us, popping up at just the right time.
> 
> Pretty damn awesome if you look at it that way.


I'm never amazed about the curative effects of MJ, but I'm always delighted to hear them, and glad it's so helpful to so many. I really think now that's it's becoming a more accepted form of medicine we'll see alot more ailments that receive benefits from her. The sky is the limit with cures for so many people as long as their minds are kept open to what some consider "Eastern" medicine.

I have a couple of pics. My focus is swinging from the old crew to the new. No longer the days of old and the Skunk#1 and Iced Grapefruit and such. The only older member is the Menage A Trois, and like you'll see, she'll be ready very soon. Now I'll be focusing on the Blue O.G., and Sour Blueberry. Both are doing great, and looking good. The Sour Blueberry still has a slight lead in trich production, and girth. The Blue O.G. has alot more flowers spread out, and has alot more plant all together. You be the judge.


These are all the Sour Blueberry. As you can see she's already started good trich production, and a good swell. Very healthy, and productive with alot to prove it seems. I think she has alot of potential up her sleeve. The smell when I rub her stalk is amazing, and when I feel her flowers for density the smell is insane. I can't wait to see what she does folks.


These are my Blue O.G. I think she's an elegant plant with a nice structure to her. Nice leafs, petioles, and stems as well. something alot of people don't talk about, but I find fascinating. i like the different growth patterns you get from the flat, to the bumpy bulgey. I always thought it was interesting, and could tell you things about the plant, but after an extended amount of observation I've never been able to nail down specific traits or qualities to any certain pattern of growth concerning the stalk. I know the one on the Blue O.G. isn't as large as the Sour Blueberry, but she's giving this plant all she needs. I'm going to give them a watering today, and give the Blue O.G. the mg dose of a lifetime. Her very tops have what I thought was the beginning of light bleach, but after further inspection is just Mg def. It's just the very beginning of a Mg def, but I in know way want it to go further, and i also want this girl as healthy as possible as she's a beautiful plant, and deserving of that. I'll give a list of what i feed her, but it'll be light, and just mainly a boost of sorts is all. Last but not least i want to show a couple of pics of the out going Menage a Trois. I'll probably pull her this weekend, as I think with all the amber trichs developing she's done. Take a look, at the plant, not the trichs. My usb scope pics still won't load, sorry I tried.
You can finally see some of the color in her! WooHoo!

Ok guys there she is the last of the do-do's as they say. I'm not sure what to do with the thread, as this is the last girl, but I don't want to lose the group. I think I'll post a link to a new home, and grow from there.<- ha ha lol. I'll let everyone know what's going on before I do anything drastic. Have a great day everyone. Peace and Love.


----------



## prosperian (Jul 25, 2013)

So, you're heating it up to get a small amount off the big chunk? The powdered ice hash I make stays in that form, I don't compress it. It's easy to grab a pinch and sprinkle. What are the advantages to compressing hash over leaving it in a powdered form? Does it preserve it because less is exposed to air?

Would you say butane hash is better that dry ice?


----------



## Slipon (Jul 25, 2013)

nahh I just find the oil a easy way to get it all out of the trimming, I like Kif more actually, just don't have a screen or a way to get dry ice easily 

but make no mistake, the oil do work  

and yes I find after the butane have evaporated its best to keep the STICKY stuff in some form of container, some thing you can heat up a bit to make the wax liquid enough to make a few drop`s to come out

I smoke bong mostly, some joints now and then when I feel like it or is out, when I make a mix of Bud`s I normally mix in half and half Bud`s and roasted tobacco, to make it tast better (IMO) and make it burn better/more even once I have the mix in some tin foil I just drop a few drops of oil in there, warm it up and mix it together and vupti you got some smoke that is like twice as strong as normally give or take


----------



## prosperian (Jul 25, 2013)

Slipon said:


> nahh I just find the oil a easy way to get it all out of the trimming, I like Kif more actually, just don't have a screen or a way to get dry ice easily
> I smoke bong mostly, some joints now and then when I feel like it or is out, when I make a mix of Bud`s I normally mix in half and half Bud`s and roasted tobacco, to make it tast better (IMO) and make it burn better/more even once I have the mix in some tin foil I just drop a few drops of oil in there, warm it up and mix it together and vupti you got some smoke that is like twice as strong as normally give or take


Sounds tasty. My grocery store down the street has dry ice. I'm kind of the same way, all the trimming is just sitting there, why not make something out of it, ya know?


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 25, 2013)

When I have a kief or dry Ice product I prefer to press it. For one thing I prefer the taste as I think it's much richer, and more full. I also like the way it seems to preserve the flavor, as not having it in a completely air tight and almost vacuumed container will degrade it's taste and potency as well over time. Now which do I prefer either oil, or dry ice hash? that's really hard as I've only recently got as good a product out of the oil as I was getting from the dry ice. With that being said I think the dry ice method is alot easier, and more simple to get a good product from. The B.H.O. is stronger, and when done right I'm finding out has a wonderful taste and effect. Right now I have to say it's leaning towards the oil ATM, but who knows what the future holds. Peace out.
I did take a sample as you can see from the sharp edge it has. HOLY 5H1T people!! Time to go on my daily walk. I found some 3D glasses to make it more fun!


----------



## prosperian (Jul 25, 2013)

Have fun myco!


----------



## Slipon (Jul 25, 2013)

yea, dont walk out in front of any car`s now


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 25, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Sounds tasty. My grocery store down the street has dry ice. I'm kind of the same way, all the trimming is just sitting there, why not make something out of it, ya know?


I can't get that at my local subway. What a bummer.


----------



## Slipon (Jul 25, 2013)

did you ask ? 

well Im sure you can at mine, well dunno if its the same subway, but at the end near centrum of the line Im sure you can find somebody who sell`s


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 25, 2013)

If you guys haven't seen it, watch Run From The Cure:

[video=youtube;0psJhQHk_GI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0psJhQHk_GI[/video]

You'll never look at oil the same way again


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 25, 2013)

Myco...I went back and looked at the Blue OG. I will get a picture up soon. Mine is a cool plant. Healthy and strong. No worries yet. I did see a spot or two in my early vege area. They are all strong and healthy. I have not given them anything but some very light tea designed for early seedlings. After reading Myco's post earlier about the G.O. Cal mag+ I dropped a tiny amount into the vegan tea I just feed them to day. The tea I made and posted the other day on my thread was a vegan tea. This was my first ever. Thanks Myco for reminding me of CalMag+. 
Your pictures speak for themselves. Very nice. I am loving them. Slam dunk.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 26, 2013)

I don't have any pics yet, but I do have some good news though. I just checked on my package from Herbies, and it actually got through Chi town. It went through customs last night and is moving forward. It seems to have had a little vacation in Chicago having been there for a couple days, but all seems fine, and like I said it's moving now. What a friggin relief I tell you, with everything going on with customs snagging about everything coming their way I was really sweating it. I'll let you guys know what show's up, and in what condition I guess, but I think I might be in the clear for now. Woooooooo! I have to say Herbies is everything you could want in a company good prices, great customer service, and the understanding that you should get what you order or get a refund. Customer for life! I just don't think Attitude Seeds would have worked with me like they did, but I don't know that for sure, what I do know is why go any where else when you get treated like this at Herbies, you know. I just wanted to let everyone know how things were going, and I thing they're going great. Now I need to go talk to my buddy who sent me a care package because he and I thought my seeds weren't coming. Oh boy it's always something I tell you. Peace out .


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 26, 2013)

This oil is so much better if you simply cure it. I really think it's more like aging to be honest, but I think it adds to it more of a refined taste so to speak. I'm sure at a point it will start to lose potency from oxidation and such, but it's no where near that point yet. I would like to thank Mad Hamish for coming in, and throwing around enough oil info to help out even the idiot B.H.O. attemptee. I've seen "Run from the Cure" before, but I must have been blasted because I forgot so much of it, thanks for sharing that Hamish, great info bro! It's a damn shame big pharma, and our government couldn't care less about our health, and couldn't be greedier as far as profits are concerned in the health care game. It is a game folks, never doubt that for a minute. They'll keep you healthy enough to bleed you and your insurance dry, and after you can't have another procedure or your to eaten up by cancer or whatever too bad for another trial medication, you here this "Well there's nothing more we can do for you" and then they offer you all the opiates you could choke a horse with "To keep you comfortable". It's a game, it's a scam, and it's just damn sad folks! I know first hand that revolving door of B.S. and i'm telling you now once you get caught up in it you lose sight of any hope, and it's hard as nails to get out. I couldn't be healthier and happier now that I got more serious as cannabis as a medicine, and also stepped up my grow game, and got myself the meds I deserve. If you're not dieing don't take western medicine, and if you're dieing you sure as hell don't want to take western medicine. LMAO! That's probably why you're dieing in the first place! I've decided to start taking oil by capsule once every 2 days. Since I've no access to a lab and cannot test these capsules for potency or any kind of cannabanoid profiles, the best I can do is know the strength of the plants I'm using by either medicating with it or by knowing the profile by it being tested by the breeder. I know that only gets me so close, but it will have to do for now. I have empty gel caps I got from a health foods store, and am weighing out each capsule fill on a pretty nice digi scale. I've made an appointment with my primary care physician and am going to have a simple check-up of my blood pressure weight and such, maybe a little blood work if I can talk him into it. I would like to see how my overall health improves if any, and think he will be game as he is the one that said hey go nuts with it if it helps you any, at this point what do you have to lose. He's a very nice, and very down to earth practical physician. In a month or so we'll see if there are any results to be seen, or if I at least feel better in general. I thought I would keep a diary of sorts of what I eat, and how much I sleep as well as that can be troublesome at times for me. I know this isn't the most scientific of studies, but it's just me with an idea folks, no doctors or scientists participating. I just thought some people might be interested in the results if I come up with any. So there it is people my little idea for oil, and a cure. I'm also trying a little on a nasty old scar i have on my back from a surgery and see what it can do. I've had it for a while, and doubt much will happen, but we'll see. Have a great day everyone, it's time for my walk. Peace and Love.


----------



## prosperian (Jul 26, 2013)

It would be great if someone would invent an affordable home lab kit for testing your crop thc levels. That would be awesome. Hope your check up comes back with a big thumbs up!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 26, 2013)

I am glad to hear of the packing getting through Chicago. I starting to hate Chicago since all of this began. I can hear myself telling my father in law while watching a Bears game this fall, "yeah I hate the damn Bears because all my friends beans keep getting snagged there".


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 26, 2013)

EXCELLENT news about the parcel! Like I said, those beans deserve your garden bro. They're going to get a lot of love  I just got a very expensive clone with no name yesterday myself, it tastes like grape bubblegum and kicks like a mule. Going to keep her going for a good time before actually running but I had to grab a good opportunity when it was handed my way 
You know you're having fun with your hobby when you start thinking about how you can make more spare change to nurture it with lol... And you never quite see such a thing as 'excess' only 'upgrade time'. Muahahahahaha.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 26, 2013)

I got in my tent and took some pics. I think you'll agree with me that the Blue O.G., and especially the Sour Blueberry are some frosty girls. I'll start with the Blue O.G. as it seems it's the more popular strain or maybe more were just given out as freebies IDK. Either way I bought a 5 pack of fems, and ended up getting one for free as well. I like the strain very vigorous, and great structure to her too. A little slow in the start, but could be the pheno, and she likes her Mg too. Overall very nice though, and she seems to like my tent as the thing is everywhere. I took some shots of some flowers on her a top, and also a lower node flower.


She's coming along nicely and as you can tell already frosting up some. I'm really happy with her, and as you can see from the pic she had a slight cal/mag thing that started, but I nipped it in the bud I hope. Very nice I think.


These are my Sour Blueberry, maybe a less known strain, but definitely a nice one. She has nice trich production, and some fat flowers as well. Nice chunky stalk at the bottom, and chunky, crusty flowers up top. She's quite impressive with her looks, and appearance, and her scent is really nice already with alot of complexity to it. It's definitely a nice strain, and would recommend picking some seeds up if you get the chance. I still have 2 seeds left of her, and look forward to popping some more some time. I have quite a collection of genetics coming to me from Herbies, and my seed savior who insisted I keep his package after I told him my beans got through customs. You should see the list this guy sent me everything from breeders boutique genetics like Sour Cherry and Engineers Dream to stuff like MTG Prezidential Kush 1.2 and some Gage Green gear as well. Miss Colombia, and O.B. RIPPER from Gage Green are superb cannabis and will be treasured for a long time. I wish I could explain how much this means to me guys, that plus the genetics I'm getting from Herbies like G-13 x Skunk#1, and Afghani Skunk, and also Sugar Haze. I picked up Lemon Kush from Female Seeds, and Lemon Thai Kush from H.S.O. for the terpene limonene hoping it's in both abundantly for some good pain relief. I've heard and read some about limonene and am excited to start to try and play with it some, and of course keep reading on it. I really wish there was a way to test our crops cheaply, and without risk of getting in trouble trying to provide ourselves with a decent medicine. I'm excited about all the future possibilities of the strains coming my way. Oh my strain angel also sent me SleeSkunk as well from DNA genetics the Sleestack x Skunk#1, the plant they call "probably the worlds best hash making strain". You guys know I love my Skunks so I'm pretty excited about that one too. So here are a couple of pics of the tent from an hour ago I guess.


So here are the final pics of the last member of the three stooges, or the original three. I wanted to get a couple of shots of her from a different angle than usual. I've been complaining about how she's not that frosty, and I really mean that her leafs never really frosted up like I would have liked. Her flowers are plenty frosty as you can see, but it never really came out on the leafs much. Overall she's a nice strain I think, and has alot of potential. I think I was unlucky with a less frosty pheno, and high temps as well, so less colorful in the end. I have 5 more seeds, but they're kind of old, and only 1 of the 5 popped in the first place, I was just luckily blessed with a girl. The last 2 pics are of the Blue O.G., and the Sour Blueberry in the back. Have a great weekend everyone, go enjoy a plant even, if it's not cannabis. Peace and Love.


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 27, 2013)

You always have the secksiest looking bitches. Perfect start to a Saturday.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 27, 2013)

So here's today's update folks. The ladies are coming along great, without many complaints really. I gave the Blue O.G. a mega dose of Mg yesterday, and some food as well. I watered the Sour blueberry too, and gave her some food and molasses. I'll be pulling the Menage a Trois today, and giving her the chop. I'll also be replacing her with my Green Poison finally now that the MaT is gone and I won't feel like I'm crowding them any. I'll be happy to have the sour Blueberry, and Blue O.G. out of there and finished up, as they're kind of messing things up for now. I've been smoking some oil, and some flowers as well this morning, and am so high. I love the elevating effect of the Skunk#1, and the oils from it, as they're so lovely, and smoke nice. The flavors are just amazing, I really love it. Ok, to the pics I guess. 


These are the Blue O.G., Sour Blueberry, and the absolute last pic of the Menage a Trois alive you'll see.(I feel like that's the start of a ransom note) The rest of the pics are just a mash of the B.O.G., and the S.Bb. They're both frosting up really nice, and looking better after the fight with the Mg def. Distilled, and R.O. water can be a pain in the @$$ I think. As long as you have good tap water and get the chlorine out, and have good ph, and ppm use it. That just how I feel about it. If you do use the other remember your cal/mag people, believe me. Alot of the best organic soil mixes seem to have this need, but not all I think. I like to use it regardless now as i can see alot of benefit from it either way. Anyways, I'll let you check out the rest of the pics and get on with your weekend. 
 Make sure you take care of your friends cause your friends will take care of you when you need it if they are a true friend. I say this because my care package from my seed savior arrived today, and they gave me 50 seeds mixed of 18 different strains some fem, and others reg. I also checked on my order from Herbies this morning, and it has reached my local big post office hub, and will probably be at their destination on Monday! What a relief to have a small reserve of some super DANK seeds people. I'll be taking what I don't need, and putting them in a container I found that you can pump out the air of. I like to package them all individually by strain(of course) and then put in rice from the oven or a dehumidifier, and some oxygen absorber thingies from your pharmacy meds. Then pop them in the fridge for a better day. I'll be getting over 50 seeds from Herbies, a mix of fems, and regs as well just how I like em. Now that i have the space I'll be running alot more regs, but I'll have the fems as well to keep me in the fast meds, not autos. Not that i think there's anything wrong with them, they're just not my cup o' tea is all. I'll have a bean update when I get them all together, but until then the flower pics will have to do I guess. Have a great weekend everyone. Peace and Love.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 27, 2013)

I love the pictures. Enjoy your new strains bro. Sounds like you have some nice genetics. I love your pictures. Awesome. They really are awesome. I am spending time this weekend figuring mine out. I said the hell with it and am sitting down and doing it. I need to now that Myco has taken the bar to a whole new level. I like the larger pictures too. Are those the large case jpgs? How do like that description? I too am baked bro. 

You really do have it done to a science. Your grows are impressive in every way. Great pictures, words, and growing. I am very happy to watch your grows. i look forward to it so I can learn something. I have a question fro you. In the second picture from the top in the post above on the left I see the Blue OG looking fine. Really nice. I see on the bigger fans leaves a lighter green on the innner 2/3 of the leaf and the outer edges are darker green. We spoke about this earlier in my thread. That is what I am talking about. Is it just the plant? The Engineers' dream is a purple type. What do you think? Talk to you soo. I am going to go to subway to see if they can sell me some hash like Pros gets there.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 27, 2013)

Looking unreal Myco... Also pretty baked lol short posts from me for a change...


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 27, 2013)

So I thought I would give a daily update of sorts. I got a Xplant done today, got a plant trimmed up today, and also made some more oil. I got a crap ton of other stuff done too, but I think what I wrote was what made me feel the most accomplished. I'm really excited about the oil I'm making now, and think my growing skills in this area are the most exciting thing I have going on. I know that might sound sad to some, but I think it's cool. I was really meticulous about this run, and I think it shows by my results. Again it was just a small run of first some trim, and then some flowers. I guess I should back up to the beginning of the day. First off, I Xplanted my Iced Grapefruit from in veg to a 3ish gallon container. She looks really nice, with a really cool structure to her.


This Iced Grapefruit will have a proper veg time, and also properly worked into a bush of sorts. The couple of bent leafs you see are because I had her kind of tucked somewhere for a couple of minutes to move things around other than that she's looking great. Very nice strain I think, and quite frosty and rich with great scents to her. I dare say that this one will blow the other away if just in finished weight. Next in Myco's day I had some oil to make. So I readied my tube, got my supplies, and went to work.
B.T.W. the #2 tip couldn't fit better! No back spray at all!

These are the simple tools I use folks. Nothing special or fancy, but it's all I need on this end. I still have yet to acquire a new vac chamber, but am certain that this batch will be as good as the last, and it didn't get purged either. I plan on picking up a new chamber hopefully this weekend off of e-bay. I ordered some more butane today, but the place didn't have any V.C.'s so I didn't want to mess with it at the time as I was busy, but I'll get around to it tonight or tom. Anyways, blast one was alot of really nice trim, but it was trim so it came out like this.


Nice texture, and color as well I have to say. I'm happy with that. The second blast was just flowers, and they were cut, placed in the tube, and then agitated with a cut piece of clothes hanger that I bent and kind of worked in a shape as to work the material in the tube, and hopefully loosen some of the trichomes that are in it. 


So this is what came out. I'm sorry about the pics not being the best, but I've been a little shaky all day so please bare with me. I'll get more into the oil while it gasses off more, but for now, more on my day. Next I got my Menage a Trois trimmed up, and layed out for a couple of pics for you guys. She turned out alot more frosty than first thought, and the smell of chopping on this girl was out of this world, just super sweet and fruity, and way dank. I was really surprised with how strong the smell was when she was being trimmed up, just beautiful.


So these are the Menage a Trois flowers fresh after their trim. I'm really pleased with the way they came out, and what nice colors they have. I just can't say enough about the smell they have, it's so sweet. The density is really nice too, and the overall size isn't bad with the flower by the lighter in the pic was average size with I'd say 5-6 being quite bigger. It has a slightly spongy exterior, but the middle is just extremely dense and tight. I think these will take a while to dry out, and cure up correctly, but it will so be worth it when that smell comes back, and I get to taste whatever it is that it's suppose to taste like. The last couple of pics are just some I snapped real quick before the light turned out to show you the new addition to the tent.


Here is the Green Poison. The newest addition to my flower tent. I think she'll fit in nicely, with the Blue O.G., and Sour Blueberry. So that's kind of a day in Myco's life people. I hope you like the chronicle, and enjoyed the pics along the way. Enjoy the rest of your weekend everyone. Peace and Love.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 28, 2013)

LOL Myco, you think the oil processing has got you fascinated, wait till we start talking getting the pure tryptamines out of your psilocybes 

Working with processes is an intensely relaxing and rewarding past time, no sadness in getting really into the oil making and refining your tek at all!!! Processing makes you really feel a PART of something. It's quick and alive, and as growers it offers us an opportunity to see something happen right in front of our eyes instead of waiting it out over a few days. 

You, Sir are a true scientist when it comes to these things. You do it simply because it's FUCKING AWESOME. Can't ask for a more pure pursuit than that!


----------



## prosperian (Jul 28, 2013)

Nice work myco. Like the new xplanted Iced Grapefruit as well as the bud shots. Catch you L8tr, hitting the jogging track this am.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 28, 2013)

I'd like to point something out this morning. Everyone knows I was quasi complaining of the lack of frost on the Menage a Trois, or at least the lack of abundant trichs on the leafs. I smoked the scissor hash this morning from the MaT, and wow is this girl potent, and tasty as all get out. IDK if you've ever had raw opium, but is has alot of the same flavors as that, but very sweet and floral, and not just all metallicy. It almost has the same strength as opium as well people, a real kick in the head. It's really well balanced though between mind and body, but it definitely has the heavy eye lid thing going on. Calming, yet don't feel tired or down, just happy, and relaxed. I guess the best way to describe it is, completely content! The flowers on this girl are pretty massive too. They are just swollen, and completely dank with a sweet smell! I know alot of strains lose quite a bit of their scent drying, but I can't see that happening with this strain. She didn't have such a strong scent before the cut in the tent, but it'll knock you down now, or have you running for your share. Usually the smell dies over night to some extent, but when I opened the door to where they're drying this morning, I was re-thinking not having a filter running in there. It was probably half the tops of the Skunk#1, but I'm sure I'll have a 1/3 more dried weight or up from that. I really wish I had more than just 5 more old beans of this strain. Oh well, what I'll be growing in the near future will take all the regret right out of that. I checked on my Herbies order, and it's been delivered! The oil from yesterday has been sitting in a pretty controlled 77-82ish degrees. I'm trying to get as much butane as I possibly can out of it, and get the pure stuff. The amber color already is quite impressive, and is telling me I'm on to something. It's come out really clear this time like last, but it was almost immediately solid, and dense when I was scraping it in the pan even though it was on a griddle at about 150 degrees or maybe a touch higher. It was almost like scraping out a melted cough drop, and it became stiff as soon as it cooled off or before it seems. I looked at it this morning, and was tapping it with metal tweezers to the sound of ping, ping, ping. Very solid, and really dense. This was blasted from the Iced Grapefruit, and I haven't tried this variety before except for the tiny sample that I had to cut from it when she was flowering. I'm pretty stoked to get to try some out today, and see what she has to offer. I'll post a brief description later after the sample. I really wanted to start a grow thread because most people leave out a finished flower, and smoke report. I thought I would try and do a decent follow up as well after maybe a week or two's cure, and let you guys know what I really got. i'm not posting a final weight or any of that crap, just some nice pics of some short cured flowers, and an honest opinion of what I think about them. maybe a little about any extracts or concentrates made, and also a description of them as well. I'll get one up of the Skunk#1, and the following strains to let you guys know the honest dope on my dope. I hate calling it that! Anyways take er easy folks, and enjoy the rest of your weekend. Peace and Love.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 28, 2013)

Damn bro. You are all over that shit. Every facet. What do you say when you see such excellence? I say thank you for setting the bar so high for all of us to aspire to. Those were some great posts. That belongs in a damn magazine. Thank you for sharing all of this with us. I mean that. You have my full on respect for life.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 29, 2013)

So here it is, the report for this morning. It seems the girls had a nice relaxing night, and have woken up happy. Every morning they just get danker, and more beautiful. It seems the Green Poison is right at home in the tent, and the other girls have made her feel right at home. I took a measurement of her yesterday so I can see exactly how much she stretches out in the first 21 days. If I have her figured correctly she'll fill out the same as the Blue O.G. I would think. What a beautiful plant that is, nice structure, and smell to her, and all the resin you could want so far it seems. The Sour Blueberry is no slacker either with massive flowers formed, and filling in with an abundance of trichs. I have to say my flower tent is pretty sexy at the moment. I was really busy this weekend, and my R.A., and Fibro are really kicking my butt hard! So I've been medicating with some oil, and flowers pretty heavily so sorry for any rambling or misspelling. On to the pictures.


This is the Blue O.G. Quite the stunner, with alot going for her. Nice scent, and color to her, now that's she's recovering from her Mg problem. Also very trich heavy I think, and she has all the time in the world to fill out from here. Really pleased with her so far.


Here is my Sour Blueberry. I would say she's a little bit ahead of the Blue O.G. still even thought she was flipped a couple of days or a week later. Just a great plant, sturdy, nice color, and very frosty so far too. She's alot like my Skunk#1 was, not a problem from her the whole grow as of yet. Easy to veg, and easy to flower, if she finishes quickly like I'm thinking she will, it'll be a tri-fecta. The reasons I'm thinking she's gonna finish quickly are, that for one she bulked up fast, and another is her pretty fast jump on the trichs. I know this could all mean nothing, but usually if a plant starts off super fast they'll finish that way too. There are real exceptions to this so like I said it's just a guess. I have a pretty good pic of the Blue O.G., and Sour Blueberry with tops right next to each other. Pretty neat to see the differences right next to one another like that.
 The Sour Blueberry is the girl on the left, the Blue O.G. on the right. As you can see from the pic the blue O.G. has more sativa dominance in her, and the Sou Blueberry quite a bit more indica. Both are beautiful plants, and I think the Sour Blueberry will have been chopped up, and the Blue O.G. will still be flowering away in the tent.


This is the Green Poison. Happy as a pig in slop, and readying herself for what's to come. I really think this is a nice plant, I have to give it to Sweet Seeds for making a good vegging plant so far, we'll see what she can do in flower now. I really never thought I would even pop this seed, but thought what the heck, couldn't hurt. I'm really glad I did now, and am embarassed to have ever thought she might be bunk, just because she's from a lesser known breeder. You never know until you grow folks. 
 One last group shot before I go. Lovely group of ladies if I do say so myself. Have a great day everyone. Peace out.
[video=youtube;6TU2G0x-mrM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6TU2G0x-mrM[/video]Great song!!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 29, 2013)

I put the song on while I read and typed this bro. Nice vibes. I love the Blue OG shots and the Sour Blueberry is really looking nice. It's funny how some people just pass on the lesser known breeders. I am all into looking into anything that may produce exceptional results. I have high hopes for the Green Poison. I love this listening and typing man. Nice perk. No pressure from here on out.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 29, 2013)

I thought I would share some pics of my flowers drying. They've been doing great, and the smells are heaven to inhale. I usually don't mix strains when they're drying trying to keep them apart, and away from any other smell for that matter. Plant matter has the tendency to start to take on the smells around it, especially when drying, and also growing to a degree. Kyle Kushman says his Strawberry cough that he has came from a novice breeder that grew it in a strawberry patch for the longest time. I'm lovin the lower temps we've been having, alot easier to keep the ol girls happy, and content. It also helps with flower dessication, and preservation. I try to keep my jars cool when I'm curing as well, not to where the process won't happen, but far from what I think alot consider warm. If it's cooler the process usually just takes longer anyways, but when it's stocking up it's alot easier to have a longer cure, and aging process. 


These are all Menage a Trois flowers. She was a beautiful plant to grow, and her flowers came out beautiful as well in the end. Very happy with these, and if we had smellovision you would all be as happy as I am. So nice and dense, with nice colors to boot. I'm still drying out her trim, but every time i flip it so it drys even it fills the room with that sweet floral smell again. What a stinky @$$ strain as far as the scent's intensity is concerned, after you chop on her. I don't know if I've ever had a plant do that before or not, either way this time is very noticeable.


These are all Iced Grapefruit flowers. Very nice, and frosty with a good smell, and overall look. Like I've said in the past bag appeal is the farthest thing from mind, but I like my flowers to look nice though. These are doing really well so far, but have a little ways to go. I'll do a follow up on them when they're dry, and i can actually sample a small bit, and then when they're cured as well. Have a great day everyone. Peace and Love.


----------



## prosperian (Jul 29, 2013)

Great photography Myco. Beautiful trich development on the bud shots. 

I envy your seed stock too.


----------



## Slipon (Jul 29, 2013)

look great bro, Im not fare from that, a week maybe, hope mine will be as frosty as yours


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 29, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Great photography Myco. Beautiful trich development on the bud shots.
> 
> I envy your seed stock too.


Thanks bro, you always have nice things to say. I'm really working on my photography, and am slowly getting better I hope. I like the way the Iced Grapefruit triched up, very beautiful plant, I hope the next one is better.



Slipon said:


> look great bro, Im not fare from that, a week maybe, hope mine will be as frosty as yours


I've seen your past LSD grows, I don't think you'll have trich problems bro. That's a heck of a strain you got yourself, you picked a good one from the start it seems.

I got my Herbies order in my hands, and took some quick pics, of the seeds not the package. I reiterate that i really get upset when I see people take pictures, and videos of themselves opening up their orders showing the whole world how they come packaged. Anyways, Herbies is pretty smart about it, and have a good handle on getting the seeds out of the breeders packs, and keeping them safe, and sound. 
View attachment 2755352View attachment 2755353View attachment 2755354View attachment 2755355View attachment 2755359

Very happy now! This and the seeds my Bean Bro hooked me up with should keep me busy for quite a while, and even give me the opportunity to start a small breeding project. After I get a strain the way I like I'll hit it with the Mist, and see what comes of it. Either way I'll have back-up beans of the new strain if it goes awry. I have some exciting times ahead of me, and alot to look forward to. I also have a couple of shots of my oil I've been working on. 


This is my oil that I've been working on. It cracks apart now, and chips, and flakes. So good tasting it's crazy, and the high takes you right to the moon people. I dabbed the one half of this in the pic, Woooooooooo! I love making oil. I didn't even get to purge this batch, and it came out beautifully I would have to say. I think it's safe to call my order an actual process now, and might pass on a few details I've learned for a better end product. In my order from Herbies one of the seed packages had 11 seeds in it. I don't know if that was from the breeder or Herbies did that. Makes you start to wonder. If I have one problem with these seeds I'll let everyone know, but I've bought from Herbies before, and everything was fine.


Here is how they were packaged inside from Herbies, plainly labeled, and individually wrapped. Very discreet on the outside, and labeled smartly. Have a great night everyone. Peace and Love.
View attachment 2755366View attachment 2755367View attachment 2755368View attachment 2755369


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 30, 2013)

That oil looks like it's hit the crystalline state  Well done Myco, it doesn't get better than that at all! What you have there is something nobody will ever sell to anybody, absolutely not available on any commercial market that I know of. Taking your trim and making something PRICELESS, real special innit?!

I've been wanting to ask you and Gandalf about clones, I want to start cloning straight into soil. What I am planning to do is take the cuts, and dip them in equal parts rooting powder and mycorrhiza mix, stick straight into the soil and put them in the clone box at about 77F with the root-zone warmed to same temperature. Works well with the rockwool, you see any problems trying that with soil?

Thanks for your time bro!

MH


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 30, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> That oil looks like it's hit the crystalline state  Well done Myco, it doesn't get better than that at all! What you have there is something nobody will ever sell to anybody, absolutely not available on any commercial market that I know of. Taking your trim and making something PRICELESS, real special innit?!
> MH


Thanks so much Hamish I just really couldn't be happier with how my oil is turning out lately. It's funny my oil didn't start to get this good until one, we talked, and two, my vac chamber broke down, and I couldn't purge my oil. I know it's definitely a step I need to re-introduce, but it's still kind of comical people think you can't get this quality without one. I personally think the biggest things to get are good butane, and good starting product. After the if you just take it step by step it kind of takes care of itself really. The taste, and effect are so strong my buddy almost puked from the rush. I was telling him that this stuff is childs play compared to what I'll be making in the near future from the above strains. The O.B. Ripper oil, and some other genetics I have will be the pinnacle of my oil making I'm sure, until the future gives me a better present, if there is such a thing. I can't believe how blessed my life has been lately, and the future just looks brighter, lots to look forward to for me. I really can't even express the elation I get from all my new genetics. I counted last night, and I now have 37 strains to work with. granted alot of those are single fem seeds or 2-3 regs, and it just kind of guarantees one female usually if I'm lucky, but i also have a good supply of reg seeds now so I'll be keeping a keen out for that killer male. I'm not one to chop a dude down too quickly I like to watch them a little bit, and see what they do. Unless of course I'm in a hurry, and just going for meds. Otherwise i like to grow em out a little bit, it's easy enough to keep him trimmed up of pollen sacs. The males i'm most interested in are of course the O.B. Ripper, and then the MNS gear from Seedsman, I know I should have gone with originals, but these were less than half, so they'll have to do. Anyways, back to the dudes. Another male I would have interest in would be the SleeSkunk, now there would be a nice guy to work with if he turns out to pass on positive traits. I think one last one would be the Blue Satellite's I was gifted, i really think that would be an interesting one to cross as well. Not a big production strain, but definitely a good genetic work up. All the breeders boutique strains have a ton of potential as well, and will all be grown, and sifted through thoroughly for potential breeding projects. I'm in no way claiming to be an expert here folks or even really know what I'm doing, but if you never try you'll never accomplish crap. I really love, and respect this plant, and what she can do for me, all I want to do is pay back the love with a killer cross that I, and other people might like or get relief from. I'm sure I'll have alot more failures than successes, but that's what it's all about really, finding what does, and does not work together. I'm stoked about this, but have no proper breeding facility so I'll just have to work smarter not harder, you know. Selective flower pollination, and alot of work to keep the place clean, and free of rogue pollen. Plain water works great at de-activating pollen, and rendering it useless. I'll be reading on other techs as well, and also be ordering the Mist this weekend hopefully with another huge order going out. I'm gonna pick up some oil slick pads, and containers I think. I'm so sick of messing with wax paper, and the amounts you end up losing. There are alot more pads out there than just oil slick though, and a lot of different containers now as well. I'll also be looking for a new cloner as well. I'd like to get a new 10-12 site cloner maybe, or just make one myself if I can't find what I want. With all the little sprayers, and such you can buy anymore they're really easy to put together pretty cheaply. It's all about getting the sprayers in the right place in the res if you go that way. I seen a cloner called the OxyCloner that the roots are in super oxygenated water, and it seems pretty cool, but I think I'll go more traditional for now. I'm not the best at cloning Hamish, and i would seek info on that elsewhere like I'm going to when I get my new system, and try to see if I can start from square one again. I've always been a more of a, pop a seed grow a plant kind of guy, but have had success in the past. I just want a nice clean system that uses fresh water sprayed on the stem to get roots, no gels or hormones. Anyways, sorry I wasn't much help bro, one of the first ?'s you ask I and i refer you elsewhere. I promise i'll be more helpful in the future man. Have a great day everyone. Peace and Love.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 30, 2013)

My blunt went out while I was reading the new posts. Enough said. Thank you for sharing that incredible info. The shots are insane too. 

Hamish...cloning is so easy. Slam dunk. If you can get Rapid Rooters or Root Riot cubes, some clonex or similar gel, clonex or similar liquid, and a dome you are set. Water the mothers 12-24 hours before cutting. Stay away from N in that watering. Go plain. Pick your cuts. I usually cut from the bottom and middle. Thickness of cuts is important. Nothing too big or too small. Strong enough to stand on their own upright. Nice and super green and healthy. Find cuts that have 2 areas of growth coming off the bottom. Cut below those areas then remove the areas of growth with a razor and dip immediately in clonex. I put a small dab of clonex on my razor when I cut through the clones. I know that sounds weird but that is the best I can do with that. I am medicated.  I shave the cuts very gently with my razor causing surface imperfections in 2 small areas. Dip again in clonex. These will help with the establishment of roots. Nothing deep at all. Remove the shavings. Put into cubes which are moist. Spray new cuts a few times a day lightly and in 12 days you will have roots. 

Now if you want to talk clone machines the steps are identical but they end up in the machines and this speeds rooting time up 2-3 fold. You only need to fill the reservoir with clonex solution or something similar. Its so easy. You will get 90% and up with this if you follow this step by step. Get your moms ready.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 31, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> My blunt went out while I was reading the new posts. Enough said. Thank you for sharing that incredible info. The shots are insane too.
> 
> Hamish...cloning is so easy. Slam dunk. If you can get Rapid Rooters or Root Riot cubes, some clonex or similar gel, clonex or similar liquid, and a dome you are set. Water the mothers 12-24 hours before cutting. Stay away from N in that watering. Go plain. Pick your cuts. I usually cut from the bottom and middle. Thickness of cuts is important. Nothing too big or too small. Strong enough to stand on their own upright. Nice and super green and healthy. Find cuts that have 2 areas of growth coming off the bottom. Cut below those areas then remove the areas of growth with a razor and dip immediately in clonex. I put a small dab of clonex on my razor when I cut through the clones. I know that sounds weird but that is the best I can do with that. I am medicated.  I shave the cuts very gently with my razor causing surface imperfections in 2 small areas. Dip again in clonex. These will help with the establishment of roots. Nothing deep at all. Remove the shavings. Put into cubes which are moist. Spray new cuts a few times a day lightly and in 12 days you will have roots.
> 
> Now if you want to talk clone machines the steps are identical but they end up in the machines and this speeds rooting time up 2-3 fold. You only need to fill the reservoir with clonex solution or something similar. Its so easy. You will get 90% and up with this if you follow this step by step. Get your moms ready.


 So you've never had problems planting rooted clones in rockwool into soil? That is excellent news! This was really my main concern, hence my question about cloning straight into soil. So sticking to the way I've done things all along is not a problem when switching to organic, NICE 

I don't use machines as such, but I do have a nice temp controlled clone box. Just a wooden box with fungicidal paint on the insides, a heating mat that heats to 77F, a 85watt CFL, aand 2 high-speed brushless motors connected to a heat controller to suck out air in line witht he CFL when it gets .3 degrees over where I set it to. 

I got the idea reading Al B Fuct's stickies. I've found that they do a bit better than under my domes, and I can take them REALLY tall, up to 20cm and they root very well. Right on, ready to rock this thing! REALLY stoked that it'll work as well for soil as it does for going straight to the 'flow tables   

Little pic of the clone box:


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm sorry bro, I mis-understood your question before. It's cool to take a clone in rockwool, and put it in the soil yes, just make sure to cover the cube good with soil or it will dry out, and fudge up your lady. That's one of the biggest problems I see from people they kind of place their cutting in the soil, but don't cover that cube up, and the next thing they know their plant is having trouble, and it's mostly because the cubes, and plants are getting too dry. After they're established it doesn't matter if the cube is on top of the soil, as they have a good root system to keep them happy. I hope some of that makes sense bro. I know you know what you're doing, i just wanted to throw that little tip out there for ya. I made some more oil yesterday with some of the Menage a Trois trim, and flowers, and OOH LA LA! That stuff has an incredible smell to it, sweet floral, and oh so beautiful. Most of the oil I've been doing lately comes out like honey that you can chip pieces off of. I guess it's kind of like rock candy you can say. Very strong effect with a taste that'll blow you away. I hate to say shatter, but it's definitely alot like it, with the way it chips and cracks like glass. I'll have some pics up later of what's going on in the tent. Maybe a couple of the oil I'm working on. Have a great day everyone. Peace and love.


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 31, 2013)

I just caught up. Excellent looking flowers, Sir. But, your oil - I don't haz the words! I can honestly say I've never seen oil crystallized like that before. What kind of filter did you finish with? Were you using a special press or anything? Trim must of been crazy frosty.


GandalfdaGreen said:


> My blunt went out while I was reading the new posts. Enough said.


^^ Exactly!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 31, 2013)

I want my oil making stuff. The bastards forgot to ship it.  They got paid a week over a week ago. I am glad I called Monday for a tracking number. Found out it was never sent out to me. Painful.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 31, 2013)

Pinworm said:


> I just caught up. Excellent looking flowers, Sir. But, your oil - I don't haz the words! I can honestly say I've never seen oil crystallized like that before. What kind of filter did you finish with? Were you using a special press or anything? Trim must of been crazy frosty.
> 
> ^^ Exactly!


Thanks bro, that's really kind of you to say. I've definitely noticed that if you use trim, you'll end up with alot of unwanted chlorophyll in your end product. If you want your oil to crystallize like you've seen here, you almost have to use straight flowers only. All the oil that looks like honey, or amber that I've made has been with flowers exclusively. Not to say you can't get clear oil from trim, but you have to take some time and trim out alot of the leaf that's not covered in trichs, and pretty much just gonna flood the end product with it's chlorophyll. I know that sounds like a pain in the butt, but I think it's worth it really. If you can end up with something that will shatter instead of something that oozes, you'll be like "Ya it was worth the time!" Oil from heavy trim is good, and can probably be refined in ways I'm not even aware of, but i like to start with something so pure it guarantees quality from the beginning. I'll prolly start to keep my trim, and stockpile it some, and just do really large runs of B grade oil to mix in with my bowls that I smoke during the day to up the dose so to speak when needed. Otherwise I like to cut my colas up when they're dry to make putting them into the jars, and curing them easier. When i do this I take the lesser ones from the bottoms, and put them aside for my oil. The rest of the grade A'ers go into jars for meds later with boveda paks for the cure. This way I'm not taking the cream of the crop later, and wanting to blast it for oil, just the larf in the beginning. I really didn't get any larf the last couple of girls, I ended up using some pretty nice flowers that otherwise would have been some nice meds really. I've just been really caught up in the oil making lately, and enjoy the process very much, and find it rather calming to scrape up gobs of pure T.H.C. and work with it for my medicine. I got my mother in laws scuba gear, and use it when I make the oil so I'm not breathing in any butane at all! I'm sure I look goofey as all get out, but I'm not looking for an audience anyways , so I couldn't care less. I do know it's alot safer to do it with the scuba gear so it's staying, and i only have to use it a very short amount of time so it's cool. I don't have $ for an elaborate chem suit or anything, or an expensive full face respirator so, what I have will do for now. I blast the oil outside in the first place, I'm just trying to be as safe as possible, and save my lungs for the end product. The filter I use is a plain metal mesh coffee filter that you can get at any grocery store. I find the cone ones are nice as you get two patches out of one filter, and as long as you keep it clean, they last for ever almost. I also use a single paper coffee filter over the outside of the metal one to catch any debris that might get through. I use to use 3, and they were under the metal filter, but I found the single on the outside to work better. I like to start with really good butane as well, as this has a large effect on the end products quality. I've been using the Power 5X, they make a 7X, but I think this works great, and if it's not broken don't fix it, you know. 

Enough about oil for now, I have pics of the ladies! They look so good, and are frosting up quite insanely. The Green Poison is finally starting to look like she knows what she's doing now in the tent. This is suppose to be a super fast strain, but we'll see. I know it's been less than a week so I'll be patient with her. She is a beautiful plant, with alot of grace to her, and flow. Very much a hybrid looking plant though, I don't see a heavy indica dominance to her really. Not like Sweet Seeds says. Not calling them wrong or liars, I just think I might have a more sativa leaning plant is all. I love sativa's though so it's all good folks, very happy with her. I was reading through some of my old grow logs, and noticed that sativas seem to be heavier Mg feeders than indies. It always seemed i was feeding my sativas cal/mag, and or epsoms more than my indicas, and they were always in the same soil. I really think I need to boost my Mg levels in my soils in the future. My next batch of soil will be a recycled load from outside I think so I'll try it on that so I won't be messing up fresh soil starting off. Ok, I swear some pictures finally!
View attachment 2757391View attachment 2757386View attachment 2757388View attachment 2757390View attachment 2757392

These are my Sour Blueberry. They smell great, they're dense, and they're frosty. You can't ask for more than that really, but she has yet more to offer I think. She has this greasy quality to her like the Menage a trois had, and I think she's gonna be potent as all get out like the Mat is. Oh, I sampled a tiny bit of oil I made from her, and wow, it's out of sight, it really is. The taste she has it extraordinary, and the potency is the best so far I think. Anyways, like i was saying the Sour blueberry has the same greasy quality to her so I'll keep a close on on her. Not that I wouldn't have anyways. Very nice lady!
View attachment 2757401View attachment 2757404View attachment 2757400View attachment 2757403View attachment 2757405Sorry my hands are a little shaky, not a surgeon here.

This lady is my Blue O.G. Nice, and frosty, and a good structure to her as well I think. She's been a pretty nice all around plant so far, and i hope she keeps that going with her potency. It's so frustrating when you can't get the website to work with you on posts. This will be an auto restore so I don't know if the pics will survive. Good grief! Anyways, Again, The Blue O.G. is happier now, and is receiving her cal/mag doses regularly, with epsoms. What a stinky girl when I give her a stalk rubbin, Woooo. 


This is my Green Poison that's just been introduced into the tent. I think she'll make a nice addition to the family. Can't say much about her yet, other than she's a great vegger, and not the least bit needy. Her canopy also has a very strong smell to it when I move her around, almost peppery right now.


This last one is a group shot of my happy girls. Have a great day everyone. Peace and love.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 31, 2013)

One last time people! here are the pics for the 3rd time. yes the third time. If you use auto restore your pics come out like up there^^^ so I'm gonna upload them again. the last time R.I.U. went off-line, and they didn't post. so this will be #3.

^^^Sour Blueberry^^^

sorry my hands are shaky, I'm not a surgeon.
^^^Blue O.G.^^^

I hope you enjoy the pictures. I hope you get your oil making implements soon Gandalf. What a pain in the butt, and you can't expect less from a place that supplies oil making supplies, you know. It sounds like they work though, the crew being so forgetful, and all. LOL. In all serious though, while you're waiting for that stuff to arrive, order some containers to keep your concentrates in that are made with the same silicone the oil slick pads are made from, you'll thank me later. I suggest ones that are flat bottomed as they won't roll around everywhere. I think you're really gonna enjoy the process of making your own concentrates alot, as I've come to enjoy it very much. Put on some tunes, smoke a phat bowl, and go to work. When you have that dish on the griddle or hot plate, and all those smells are vaping into your face(along with a little butane) it's a nice experience. Just have some fans going in the back ground to stir air, but not enough to put dust or anything in your concentrate. If you have an air hood over your stove that's a good place to set up your laboratory as my honey calls it. If you have ant questions what so ever, please feel free to ask bro. Hamish comes in alot too, so you'll get his expertise as well usually. Have a great day everyone. Peace and Love.


----------



## Slipon (Jul 31, 2013)

beautiful plants bro and already frosty, what week are we in 5 ? 

look like they will become massive  

Ooh yea and even with a steady hand I don't think I`ll allow you do operate on me, mr butane


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 31, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> If you want your oil to crystallize like you've seen here, you almost have to use straight flowers only. All the oil that looks like honey, or amber that I've made has been with flowers exclusively. Not to say you can't get clear oil from trim, but you have to take some time and trim out alot of the leaf that's not covered in trichs, and pretty much just gonna flood the end product with it's chlorophyll.


 Naughty naughty! Buds are for bubble! LOL... Myco cure out your trim dude, I wasn't kidding, this quality product I guarantee it. I never use bud for the oil, much as I love oil I need something to feed my bubble bags with so that's where the popcorn goes. And you don't need to do any special cure for it, just a few weeks in plastic bags (gotta be dry first, though)... 

Just keep your fan leaves and real trim separate, so when it comes to cleaning the bud you make two piles instead of one. Economics of oil LOL. 

I must admit seeing them amber chunks of goodness I feel like making some again soon


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 31, 2013)

Anybody that would let me cut on them with a knife would be completely insane for sure. I would call your sanity into question quickly for letting me near you with a knife for anything other than protection or cutting up your steak, and taters. The Blue O.G. I flipped on 7-1, and the Sour Blueberry was 7-3. I couldn't be happier with the two of them, really nice I think. The Sour blueberry alone will yield some nice meds, and with the Blue O.G. contributing all she's got, the harvest will be nice. the Sour Blueberry will be a swollen giant by the end though, and the Blue O.G. will be a little more slim I think. The blue O.G. is also more sativa dom too though so she should smoke real nice. I've been doing alot of looking into silicone mats for doing my oil, and other concentrates, and there are alot cheaper ones out there than oil slick pads. I just wonder about the quality of them. Any feed back on a concentrate pad other than OilSlick would be appreciated. I think I'm gonna pick a couple up off of Amazon, or E-bay, and maybe do a review if I like it. I haven't forgot about the Skunk#1 review either guys, I just wanted to let the flowers cure a little longer for an honest taste profile for you all. I really do feel too many people will leave a final review of the flowers out of their grows. You follow along in anticipation of the end, and then they pack up shop, and disappear. Not that it's not fun to just follow along, but it would be nice to know what they got in the end, you know. At least as far as taste, and potency are concerned. I don't like to post final weights, that's just me. I know some do, and that's fine, but I like to read about the flavors, and smells, and all that. I have a couple pics of some oil in progress. It has alot of air in it now, but I'll slowly re-heat it, and get it all out. After that, all the gas should also be out of it, and I'll get the shatter you seen before.


From this will come the crystal you've all come to love. I've come fond of it as well, or else I wouldn't be messing with all this huh? Anyways you just have to take your time, and take the steps, and it all comes out great in the end. Have a blessed day everyone. Peace out.


----------



## Slipon (Jul 31, 2013)

looking forward to read about the skunk 1# about 4 week`s until I begin my next batch and I might do a Skunk 1 this time I can get 5 femi seed`s at my local grow shop for about 35$ they also have the Mazari for the same price, so maybe two of each 



Genetics: Mazari Sharif x Skunk #1
Variety: Mostly indica
Type: f1 Hybrid
Harvest Date: Beginning of November
Flowering Period: 8-9 weeks


Location: Indoors
No. of seeds Per Packet: 5
Characteristics: Solid, short, consistent indica strain.

This is a great genetic combination sold by several seed companies due to its high quality. Afghan strains are renowned resin producers and the Skunk #1 helps to increase the potential yields (which it undoubtedly does). This strain can produce some impressive yields. It grows in a short christmas-tree like maner with good side-branching and is good in a SoG set up.

It produces highly resinous buds characteristic of its Northern Afghani heritage, which taste like good smooth hashish.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 31, 2013)

I got some Afhgani Skunk seeds bro. I heard the CBD profile is suppose to be nice on her, and the yields are great too. I wish I could go to my local grow shop, and pick some seeds up. LOL. I would do both of them too! A little Skunk#1, a Little Afghani Skunk, and some LSD. Sounds like a heck of a night man. I think it would be pretty cool to run the Skunk#1 along side the Afghani Skunk, and just note the differences. I for one will be looking out for this in the future, let me know what you decide to do, and maybe we can get something going at the same time, and see if we can help each other if we can. I think you'll love getting a little variety in your garden, the LSD is a great plant I'm sure, but changing up your cannabinoid profile will help with tolerance issues. I really can't wait to get some new genetics going, and check out their potential. i still have 7 plants in veg. Yumbolt 47, W.O.S. female, Cinderella99 G-13 Labs female, BubbleGummer Female Seeds female, Skunk#11 Dutch Passion female, Iced Grapefruit Female Seeds female, Bay11 G.D.P. 2 regulars. This will keep me busy for a little bit, but I'll be adding a new member to the tent really soon, and the Sour Blueberry, and Blue O.G. are truckin right along. I love the perpetual garden I have again, what a nice way to spend your free time. If you could live in any medical state, what would it be? I want to move to the west coast, and get legal in the next year or two tops. I need to find a nice place though so my wife can find work there for what she went to school for. I don't want her to get a last minute job, and be unhappy. Thanks for any info in advance guys. Well I'm gonna go do some oil, and go make myself some barbeque chicken, and candied carrots, with brown sugar, and marshmallows. Maybe some corn w/ butter, and sea salt, and garlic. My wife made some croissants today so that will be good with it too. She'll want me to make her a side of asparagus cause that's what she likes with bbq chicken, not my thing, but whatever. Anyways I'm getting hungry typing this out, so I'm gonna go start that. Peace and love, and BBQ Chicken folks, it's what makes the world go round. Love y'all, have a good nite!


----------



## Slipon (Jul 31, 2013)

yea both tolerance and the pure fact that its nice to grow some thing new, and yes its nice to be able to pic em up, and price is also ok

here is what I have to choose from in care your interested and can read passed the Denish text

http://www.zenseeds.dk/shop/frontpage.html


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 31, 2013)

The Pineapple express is a good choice for anyone who wants a fruity skunk with a good yield as well. I can personally recommend her from having grown her in the past with alot of success, and i think Prosperian has too. I think the Mach fly from Mosca seeds would be another good choice from the reputation. I know it's the most expensive, but your good at taking clones, and could always keep it around for a while like you have the LSD. I have a fem bean of the Tangerine Dream, but never popped it cause of all the bad crap I heard from people, but I think I'll pop it some time soon, and see what I get. I would think a safe bet for you would either be the Afghani or Mazari, both are from the same region, and well known for their hash making abilities. you really couldn't go wrong either way, and they're also like the strain you have so they'll be easy to catch on to their likes, and dis-likes, you know. No matter what they'll come out good cause you're a very competent grower. I might go with a nice safe bet, and then go with something a little different, and you never know, you might end up with something really special. You never know until you grow. Peace out.


----------



## Slipon (Jul 31, 2013)

yea I have also been looking at the pineapple but also at the CBD crew seed`s, specially the critical mass and if I should try a bit more sativa like strain then maybe morning glory


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 31, 2013)

Slipon said:


> yea I have also been looking at the pineapple but also at the CBD crew seed`s, specially the critical mass and if I should try a bit more sativa like strain then maybe morning glory


 Slipon, if you're interested in Critical Mass, I SERIOUSLY recommend inspecting Delicious Seeds' Critical+ crosses. They seem to keep the yield of the critical+ and the flavours of the moms. Got a Critical Super Silver Haze in a DWC bucket now, only heard great things everywhere I looked up on it. Also pretty good flowering times, and that's from grow reports not the ads.

I'm very keen on trying out their Critical Kali, and I can't wait to run their Critical Sensi Star as well. Looks like good re-workings of old favourites of mine. Bringing the oldschool back 

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/delicious-seeds-critical-sensi-star/prod_414.html


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 31, 2013)

I have 2 Critical Jack Herer fems that I Received as freebies from my lastest Herbies order. I'm stoked to have em, and will run them when I get the time. I was looking at the Critical Kali Mist, and almost popped on them, but went another way. I also have 15 White Widow x Skunk#1 seeds now, and am pretty excited to start running it, and be able to choose a really nice girl, and maybe even a dude for breeding if he's good enough. I have a ton of reg seeds, and they're all killers, and I'm looking for a really nice dude for some breeding. I have Gage Green seeds, and also MTG, and some others, so it should be interesting. I would like to work with some CBD crew seeds. I would love to work with some high CBD content strains. Peace out.


----------



## Slipon (Aug 1, 2013)

I could easily imagine Skunk #1 covered in tric`s from the WW


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 1, 2013)

I have big plans on keeping the best male from every batch of reg seeds, and start crossing them into my best females I have, and see what comes of it. I of course have a couple of crosses in mind, but I think I'll do a little selective pollination on just about every girl that impresses me. The G-13 x Skunk#1, White Widow x Skunk#1, Afghani x Skunk#1, and Sleestack x Skunk#1 will be some killer strains to take males from I think. Lots to work with regarding these genetics, and alot of possibilities from the progeny. I think if I play my cards right I can come out with something nice, and maybe even impress some others with the outcome. All I know for sure is that Skunk#1 can almost make any cross better than the original as long as you're starting with something decent to begin with. I've noticed lately alot of strains coming out with tangerine in them. I have a Tangerine Dream from Barney's, and am thinking about popping it, and see what I get. The only reason I haven't yet is all the bad crap I've heard about it. I seen a couple of grows of it, and the flowers always seem fluffy to me, but maybe that's the vidoes, IDK. Maybe I'll just gift it to someone who needs some beans, who Knows. I placed an order last night for some silicone baking mats for my oil making. I figured as long as I'm gonna be making oil all the time like I have been to make my life easier, and to keep from any waste like I've had in the past. I got two large ones a little bigger than the Single from Oil slick brand, and they were just a buck more. I also picked up some really nice snips for pruning my gals up. I'm actually in need of quite a few little odds and ends so i'll be picking up some stuff, and if I like it, I'll do a quick review for you guys on it. I hate buying crap products, but I like saving $, so I always try to pass on a good deal to everyone else, who might be on the lookout for something similar. I'll be top-dressing my lady friends in the tent today. I know I'm a little late with this on the Sour Blueberry, and even the Blue O.G., but it'll help none the less, and I'm gonna go ahead, and get the Green Poison done too.Late on the ones, and early on the other, Oh well you do what you can folks. I'll be a busy little bee today! I have 2 last girls in the veg closet in need of a Xplanting, but have to pick up a couple of saucers today for 3gal containers. The Skunk#11, and Yumbolt47 want to stretch out, but I've been keeping them in smaller containers to keep them from exploding on me. Hard to keep a good balance of food, and ph in the soil, but it's worth it in the long run, when they don't overgrow my space. Mainly it's just a balance of keeping them happy with a larger amount of water being used daily, and the others using less with the bigger pots, but taking more each watering. I like the challenge really, so it's no big deal. I was looking around my house yesterday, and I think I might be able to set-up a spot in my basement to keep all my males for breeding purposes. It would sure make my life alot easier in the long run, and take some of the anxiety out of keeping the males around. I really would be upset if my crop got seeded in some way, and ruined my meds. I wouldn't be keeping the males in the flower tent anyways, but I would almost have to change and shower every time I would go to my veg closet to my flower tent though. Otherwise I could be spreading pollen, and messing up any results from the real breeding I want to do. We'll see what the future holds for me. I heard on the news this morning that Illinois is signing into law Medical Marijuana! Good for you guys, congratulations! Now if another midwestern state does the same this year I might not have to friggin move! Come on **** I need medical MJ! Or at least a law saying I can possess and grow without the 5 year felony I'm looking at now. That's so ridiculous People! Anyways, have a great day everyone. peace and love.


----------



## prosperian (Aug 1, 2013)

I saw those silicone baking mats on amazon yesterday. They have all kinds of cool non-stick containers for holding the wax. I was searching for a scale amazing what comes up in Amazons suggest list. Bought a bucket of Ona Gel too. Got to keep wifey happy. Last night I trimmed in my veg cabinet with the exhaust running on high and office windows open. Didn't notice any smell in the house, but I only trimmed one small plant. 

You mentioned clean environment and showers to prevent pollination and this imagine came to mind...


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 1, 2013)

Yeah I'm gonna order some containers today. I was thinking the NoGoo containers I think they're called, you can pick em up $3-$4 for a 3 gram container all day long. I also found a huge baking mat like 3ftx3.5ft for $44 instead of the +$90 Oil Slick wants for their big mat. You can really save a bundle if you spend a little time shopping around. I received my butane order yesterday, and they sent me the wrong dang butane. It's still 5x refined, but I've never heard of it before. Arrgghhhh. I'll give it a try, and see what comes out of some crappy trim, if anything I need gas for my lighters, and torch so I can use it for that. I was just really happy with how my oil was coming out, and hate to mess with a good thing, you know. Oh well, nothing gained if nothing ventured, right? I never knew the butane I was using was any good until I tried it, maybe this stuff will be better, that's the spirit. Either way it's easy enough to get some of the old stuff I was using again, and go back to work. I think if you open up your Ona Gel when you're doing your harvesting it will help immensely, and also running your in-line with the scrubber hooked up in your trim area might help as well. I know when i had the Menage a Trois trimmed up that girl was stinking up my friggin yard it seemed when I went out. Not an elusive strain so to speak. DAMMITTTT!!!! My friggin nail just cracked! What a load of crap! Bummer, I guess I'm going out to the head shop today, and picking up a new nail. I've wanted one that doesn't need a dome anyways, so maybe now's the time. Maybe I'll get a better rig altogether. We shall see I guess, I'll look around on-line before heading out for one locally, but I like to buy stuff like that personally, and be able to inspect quality first hand. After all it is a medical apparatus, and I want the best! If anyone knows of a good place on-line for an oil rig that you don't need a small loan for, let me know please. I wish I had the equipment those guys have on Breaking Bad, that would be killer. I sure as hell wouldn't be making friggin meth with it though! Worlds best hash is more what I'd be going for! Oh well to each their own I guess. I think I'm going for my walk guys, take it easy. Peace out.


----------



## prosperian (Aug 1, 2013)

Yeah, the windows in my office are the intake with negative pressure from the closet with the scrubber fan running at 100%. I didn't notice any smell last night. The Ona Gel will come in handy as an extra level of odor control and throughout the year I can use it for kitty box and to freshen up the house.

I've seen the nails online. Never used them before, but I assume you dab a little wax on a hot nail head and inhale the vapors? I love the Breaking Bad series. Watched all the episodes on Netfix in a bout a weeks time. Addicted.

Something tells me oil is better than dry-ice hash. I'm just hesitant to buy all the equipment and do anything in the house or backyard that could attract attention. My dry ice method is fast and with no odor or fear of blowing shit up. Maybe one day after watching you guys enough, I will make the move to the amber sticky icky.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 1, 2013)

Ive done critical sensi star by deliousseeds and it looks just like the pics it is a decent strain, big yeilder to


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 1, 2013)

It's a glass nail that just goes in a little bubbler, and yes you simply heat it up with a torch, and put a small amount of oil on it, and POOOF- oil vapor! I'll probably just replace it with another simple glass nail, but I might get creative, who knows. I have Netflix too bro, and use to be completely addicted to it. I would watch it on my smart phone all the time when I was out, and crap. I really enjoyed watching an entire season, or program for that matter in one big swoop. No commercials or any of that junk, just my shows. I don't hardly watch t.v. at all now, mostly just listen to music. If I were you, and had a lower tolerance I wouldn't mess with the oils and all that. If I didn't seriously need stronger medication sometimes, well alot of the time, I wouldn't worry about it to be honest. The lower I can keep my tolerance the happier I am. If you can make a batch of dry ice hash, and it last's you the way it does I would consider myself blessed brother! I know it's fun to goof around with a buddy now and again, and push it to the limit, I guess you could say. If you ever get interested in making some there are lots of great info on R.I.U. on how to do so. There is also a video I would recommend on youtube. Making B.H.O. with farmerjohn420 or something. If you type that in you'll find it, crazy tatted out dude, really nice, and instructional with a real time line of him making it in the video. He's one of subcool's buddy's, and he's a really cool guy. Other than my white gold teeth me and him are alot alike really. People may avoid us because we're not "Traditional" but if you look past that for a minute there's a really nice guy there that would do anything for a friend, or even a nice stranger. Anyways, I would be more than happy to lend any help I could as well, to keep you from "Blowing up" or getting bad butane or equipment. It's really quite inexpensive to get all the gear, and gas, and to run a batch. You would have to find a very well ventilated place though, and outside is usually the best option unfortunately. You can get around this by working in a garage with fans drawing air out(as long as your hot water heater is not in there too, or other open flame), or other ways. I understand not wanting your neighbors wondering what the lab experiment is and all. Don't want your neighbors thinking you're Walter White. LMAO. Have a great day everyone. Peace out.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 1, 2013)

prosperian said:


> My dry ice method is fast and with no odor or fear of blowing shit up. Maybe one day after watching you guys enough, I will make the move to the amber sticky icky.


 Best oil I ever made involved me blowing myself up LOL LOL LOL... The culprit was a bar-fridge at my knees, I looked down, noticed it, as I thought 'Oh fuuu' the thermostat went 'click'... Next thing I was literally floating weightless in an orange cloud. It was strangely blissful, no time at all it was like a DMT trip in the sense that a second is an EON...
Ended up having to launch a bowl of flaming oil out the door. I might need to add at this point that this happened in a guest house. There were neighbours LOL. Fortunately they were this gay couple, both paramedics, both stoners. Laughs and chillums were shared, but I lost most of my beard (it still refuses to grow back in places I can't grow any form of beard any more). Some eyebrows too. 
It went crystalline instantly, though. Seriously, best oil I EVER made. Had to blow myself up for it. Been thinking of ways to replicate the 'process' but shit, I just don't have the goonies...


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 1, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Best oil I ever made involved me blowing myself up LOL LOL LOL... The culprit was a bar-fridge at my knees, I looked down, noticed it, as I thought 'Oh fuuu' the thermostat went 'click'...
> It went crystalline instantly, though. Seriously, best oil I EVER made. Had to blow myself up for it. Been thinking of ways to replicate the 'process' but shit, I just don't have the goonies...


LMFAO HA HA rollin on floor. I am in now way laughing at you getting hurt, but anything that doesn't kill you, you laugh about later, you know, cause you can mostly, and you're high with a crap load of adrenaline as well. I think it it went crystalline instantly, it might be worth it, but maybe just the once. I think there are easier ways to go about it though, like maybe a vac chamber, and about 12 hours time lapse, but we all do it our own way I guess. One thing I have found crucial is if you want a killer end product, don't collect it until it's warm, and almost at the point of bubbling. That way most of the gasses are gone before you're even messing with it. I've seen alot of people collecting that stuff when it's kind of frozen in the dish, and scraping it up, and having to use the edge of a paper towel because water collects on it. You know that crap is gonna sizzle like all get out, and leave black crap everywhere on your oil gear. You have to be patient, and just let it sit on the griddle, and all the condensation will evaporate off, and the oil will heat up, and when you scrape it off you get solid candy bits. If you get a little air in it, and it gets crumbly like wax, you just re-heat it very slowly, and all the gasses go right out of it. Then you simply let it cool back down for a day or two, and you get crystals. I've never tried to speed up the process with the fridge, I don't know what would happen really, but it might get cloudy or maybe condensation. I have enough around at this point to where I can take my time with it. I was watching Frenchy Canolli on youtube making ice wax, and i have to say I might give it another try with new bags I think. I've never had a problem with potency, it's always been a flavor issue with me not liking the way it comes out tasting. I've dried it a million ways too, IDK, maybe better starting product would do the trick. That I'll have soon enough, but would hate to waste good trim on a bad technique or mistake of mine. The oil I know I can do, and might stick to it. Just out of curiosity, how do you use your oil? I like to use a bubbler with a nail that you heat up, and it makes a nice vapor that's ran through water to chill it, pretty nice way to enjoy it really. I'll also put a little on my flowers in a glass bowl as well to kick it up a notch. I think alot of it ends up inside the pipe though that way. With the bubbler it all goes up in smoke so to speak. Even though it all kind of vapes the nail will get so sticky you'll want to use tweezers or something to mess with it. I leave it sit in alcohol overnight all the time. When I pick it up the next morning the alcohol is yellowy, amber looking. I bet if you let it evaporate what would be left would be enough to give you a hit, but it would be nasty as all get out. Back to work man. Peace out.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 1, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> I've never had a problem with potency, it's always been a flavor issue with me not liking the way it comes out tasting. I've dried it a million ways too, IDK, maybe better starting product would do the trick. That I'll have soon enough, but would hate to waste good trim on a bad technique or mistake of mine. The oil I know I can do, and might stick to it. Just out of curiosity, how do you use your oil?


 First off, with bubble hash and flavour, I had to pay good money to learn the tricks... I'll tell you right now: It's all in the wash. Most guys just pull the bags and collect the resin, what I was taught to do is pull the bags, then re-submerge in CLEAN water to wash all the chloros etc out, then pull bags and then collect. Makes one helluva difference. Once you have those 'connoisseur' tastebuds, chlorophyll just doesn't do it at all. It be our enemy. 

Hehehe yeah it was actually a FUN weekend that, when i blew myself up. My wife still cringes when I tell the story but TBH the paramedics were into coke, which I am not under normal circumstances. They gave it to me as a painkiller, so I reckoned OK fine I'll just eat it I refuse to snort it. Man. FUN weekend. That was my one-time coke experience. WORKS for the pain so yeah I didn't feel much lol...

Yeah I just use patience to get the crystal now. Just the right gas, and then I wait it out. I dig scraping it when it's all flakey, I love the golden sparkle the little shards have  It's soooo awesome having a little pile of them. Which brings me to how I smoke it:
I usually keep it in the powder form which is why I like the crystal so much. Then I sprinkle it on top of THE SAME weed as it was made from, ALWAYS the same. I like oil on it's own, but that way it's like you add more dankness to the bud. Some insane flavours mate wowowowow. 

Or I like to make 'Sushi Rolls' which are awesome. Take some bubble, roll it into a worm and flatten it out (this is the seaweed part), then heat some oil and spread that over the hash, then a little sprinkling of reefer on top of that. You can add another layer of a different hash or whatever if you want to go real decadent with it. Take it from the one end and roll it up. Sushi Roll! You can't keep it looking like Sushi for long, next up take it from the outsides and roll it out really flat again. Bong with screen and off you go. 

Or if it's your birthday or that friend with the super-tolerance pops around, a long worm of Sushi dropped right on the weed in a blunt is really, really, really amazing to smoke. It just burns so sloooooooooow with the thickest smoke, I call it 3-tone smoke because you see at least 3 different colours in it as it comes off the blunt. If you're going to try a Sushi Blunt, put some time away for yourself first. Get those records out you haven't listened to for a while and kick back. We're talking Relaxation Central mate. Perfect for a Friday night if you just want to melt the work-week out of your system. 

But my favourite is herb bongs with some oil sprinkled over (weird to think of it as oil when you sprinkle it lol), That's just soooo amazingly tasty and rich. Fullest smoke ever. Talk about feeling satisfied, you just can't top that. 

My nickname in certain circles is NumbLung btw LOL...


----------



## prosperian (Aug 1, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Best oil I ever made involved me blowing myself up LOL LOL LOL... The culprit was a bar-fridge at my knees, I looked down, noticed it, as I thought 'Oh fuuu' the thermostat went 'click'... Next thing I was literally floating weightless in an orange cloud. It was strangely blissful, no time at all it was like a DMT trip in the sense that a second is an EON...Ended up having to launch a bowl of flaming oil out the door. I might need to add at this point that this happened in a guest house. There were neighbours LOL. Fortunately they were this gay couple, both paramedics, both stoners. Laughs and chillums were shared, but I lost most of my beard (it still refuses to grow back in places I can't grow any form of beard any more). Some eyebrows too. It went crystalline instantly, though. Seriously, best oil I EVER made. Had to blow myself up for it. Been thinking of ways to replicate the 'process' but shit, I just don't have the goonies...


Sorry to laugh at your expense man, but that is some of the funniest stuff I've read on RIU 

The best part Hamish is that you want to achieve the same results again without the risk. Don't you know, the threat of life, is what gives it the flavor, bro!


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 1, 2013)

I really dis-like sea food, mainly cause it tears me up, and i can't digest it. I could get into a hash sushi roll though. That sounds really good. I hear you about the coke, I never really enjoyed it being a nervous person and all. The 3 times i have dome it though I was always with a girl, and it ended up being wild @$$ sex. Kids today think ecstasy is awesome(it is fun), try doing 2-3 grams of strong shrooms, and 2 grams of coke, and going at it like energizer bunnies, that's an experience I tell ya. You'll both walk away with rub burns, if you can walk. Oh, to be young and stupid! So now I know of hash canolli's and hash sushi, next i'll be hearing of hash loaf and potatoes. Wait I actually made a meal with a ton of cannabutter before does that count? On my 30th B-day(I won't say when that was, LOL) My wife and I found a way to incorporate 8-10 sticks of some very strong cannabutter. I had mashed potatoes with it, and a cake, and rolls, and corn on the cob. Everything had cannabutter on it or in it. A heart surgeons friggin nightmare, but oh so delicious folks. That night I also took my last batch of shrooms that I grew, saying goodbye to them forever probably. I think I still have a 12 gram bag of Night Gazers though in the fridge somewhere. I did learn alot about myself, and this world by taking those things, they're not a waste of time by any stretch of the imagination. It's amazing the amount of intellectual insight a mushroom can hold. Don't knock em until you try em people. I'm getting to try out a small flower from the Menage a trois, and this stuff is so sweet, and rushy! The flavor is like a bunch of flowers like roses and such with the dust from fruity pebbles cereal on it. I know I was saying the iced Grapefruit was fruity pebbles smelling, but that was growing, now it tastes like ozone, hash, or something. I haven't tried it dry yet, I'm wanting to wait until it's cured at least two weeks before sampling really. I couldn't resist trying out the Mat cause of it's intense smell even after all the drying. Alot of strains lose their potent smell when drying, but this lady has barely become any more mild, still very much smelling it from a distance. It's weird how she got so strong like that after the chop, she was not like that during flower, alot more mild! When the flowers were being trimmed my wife kept telling me this stuff is so greasy feeling. I had to clean the scissors for her 3 times when she was trimming it up, and you guys seen how big she was, not very really. She was also like I complained about, not trichy on the leafs, but mainly the flowers. The flowers however were covered very thickly with resin. The terpene profile would be interesting on this girl along with a cannabanoid profile, cause she's pretty damn strong I tell ya. I took Hamish's advice, and put some of her oil on her flowers that I just smoked, and I'm tore up having troubles typing cause the keys are kind of moving a little. I have to grow this again! I'm really stoked about the dry flowers on this girl, I mean wow people! Absolutely no cure, and the flavor is so fruity and floral, and amazing. This is without the oil, the second bowl, and it tastes better without the oil on it. So YUMMY! It's hard to describe, but the flowers with the sugary cereal is a good start. I can't believe the head rush after exhaling as well, it's all here. Great growth, great taste(without even a cure or a day in a jar) and the potency is just great! I hope like chest I can get another one of these to pop for me, and get a lady that's similar. If I get a male I'll cross him with something for sure, maybe a Cindy99 to keep the fruitiness, and strength, and maybe shorten the flowering period even though it was already lightning fast I.M.O. When I pick up a new nail tonight I'm gonna get a new little glass bowl as well, so it's 100% clean, and void of any taste, and give these another taste test just to make sure my excitement is justified. I know the potency is there regardless, and very happy about that. I can't believe this is from a 5 seed run of regs with just one popping and becoming female by chance. I really wish i would have done something with those seeds years ago, and not months. Oh well, if they don't pan out there's dank in the vault. I have to agree Pros, he's got drive that Hamish. He blows himself up, and when he opens his eyes he has gold in a bowl! It would make you wonder what happened in the interim, and get you thinking about replication of process without an explosion being involved, and loss of hair. If at first you don't succeed, try, try, again. Peace and Love everyone.


----------



## prosperian (Aug 1, 2013)

That's quite a smoke report myco. Makes me want to order Ménage a trois seeds. I will put it on my list for sure.

*Ménage à trois* (French pronunciation: &#8203;[mena&#658;&#8255;a t&#641;w&#593;]) is a French term which originally described a domestic arrangement in which three people having sexual relations occupy the same household &#8211; the phrase literally translates as "household of three".

Two men and a woman, shit would get done around the house, but I don't like to share.

Two women, hell, double the pain and agony for brief moments of sexual bliss. I'll pass.

As a plant, sound like the best of Ménage à trois, brother.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 1, 2013)

LOL Myco it does get you ripped propa eh?! I don't even want to know how much went onto that bowl, with the powder I use SOOOOO little man actually putting a little nug one there must've given you a hit even your ancestors could feel 
I hear you on the seafood, I'm allergic myself so I don't go near it. 
But if I ever start a seed company you and Calicat are writing my reviews I'll be rich in a week. When you guys talk about what you're smoking I feel like rollin' one up also. 

Prosperian I'd love to know more about your 'dry ice' hash tek. I'm a real hash-hound and I have trouble with the bubble these days, I'm a guitarist and all those hours with my hands in or working with icy water does me no good so I've neglected the hobby. If I can go about it in a different way, rock n roll


----------



## prosperian (Aug 1, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Prosperian I'd love to know more about your 'dry ice' hash tek. I'm a real hash-hound and I have trouble with the bubble these days, I'm a guitarist and all those hours with my hands in or working with icy water does me no good so I've neglected the hobby. If I can go about it in a different way, rock n roll


Hamish dry ice hash is so easy you think you're not doing it right. I bought a 160 micron on Amazon and dry ice from the grocery store. Threw couple handfuls of trimmings from the freezer, shake and bake. 

   

Check out the video, let me know if you have any questions bro.

This video does a pretty good job explaining the procedures in detail and it's how I learned the process.

[video=youtube_share;EglTKTUhIgU]http://youtu.be/EglTKTUhIgU[/video]


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 1, 2013)

I love reading your posts guys. Everyone of them is awesome. I love the schroom stories Myco. Strong medicine. I really appreciate all the ways you guys go about creating other ways to medicate using the flowers. I am a noob at this and I feel like I am in the best of hands. I really can't go blowing anything up though like Hamish. That is scary funny bro. I laughed but did think it was damn good you were ok. Myco...I thought I would report to you that my Female Seeds Lemon Kush gave her first trichs that were able to give off some terps. I was beyond happy with her scent. Very lemon spicy sweet. Strong. I am happy beyond words. The one White Rhino pheno I have continues to be very spicy too. Like cinnamon. I really like the Lemon Kush all the way around. I have to get you some pictures. I am lazy the past 2 days. Take care guys. I need to go clean.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 1, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Hamish dry ice hash is so easy you think you're not doing it right. I bought a 160 micron on Amazon and dry ice from the grocery store. Threw couple handfuls of trimmings from the freezer, shake and bake.
> 
> View attachment 2759187 View attachment 2759189 View attachment 2759190 View attachment 2759192
> 
> ...


Fuck yea. Super helpful. I ordered a set of bags and a pollen press after I watched this.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 1, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Best oil I ever made involved me blowing myself up LOL LOL LOL... The culprit was a bar-fridge at my knees, I looked down, noticed it, as I thought 'Oh fuuu' the thermostat went 'click'... Next thing I was literally floating weightless in an orange cloud. It was strangely blissful, no time at all it was like a DMT trip in the sense that a second is an EON...
> Ended up having to launch a bowl of flaming oil out the door. I might need to add at this point that this happened in a guest house. There were neighbours LOL. Fortunately they were this gay couple, both paramedics, both stoners. Laughs and chillums were shared, but I lost most of my beard (it still refuses to grow back in places I can't grow any form of beard any more). Some eyebrows too.
> It went crystalline instantly, though. Seriously, best oil I EVER made. Had to blow myself up for it. Been thinking of ways to replicate the 'process' but shit, I just don't have the goonies...


 I lawl'd so hard.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 1, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I love reading your posts guys. Everyone of them is awesome. I love the schroom stories Myco. Strong medicine. I really appreciate all the ways you guys go about creating other ways to medicate using the flowers. I am a noob at this and I feel like I am in the best of hands. I really can't go blowing anything up though like Hamish. That is scary funny bro. I laughed but did think it was damn good you were ok. Myco...I thought I would report to you that my Female Seeds Lemon Kush gave her first trichs that were able to give off some terps. I was beyond happy with her scent. Very lemon spicy sweet. Strong. I am happy beyond words. The one White Rhino pheno I have continues to be very spicy too. Like cinnamon. I really like the Lemon Kush all the way around. I have to get you some pictures. I am lazy the past 2 days. Take care guys. I need to go clean.


 That's a very cool co-incidence... My LVBK mums are also getting a tad frosty in the 'palms' of the leaves... Even the fan leaves now too. Also got the first whiff of them today, walked past the vent for the mommy tent and all I could smell was DANK. Closer inspection and the good ol' smell test up close revealed a melange of goodness... Dominant berry with a rich earthy undertone and some of that kush bite around the edges. 
Oh them girls and that sweeeeet perfume  

Thanks for the link on the Hash, Properian, I really deeply appreciate that. Going to save a ton of trim and get a few screens and go BANANAS indeed.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 2, 2013)

I picked up a small container yesterday for my concentrate. I also got myslef a new nail to come home, and find out, it doesn't fit right. The stupid bubbler I picked up a while ago takes a special sized piece that I think I can't really replace. So now today I have to go get a new friggin bubbler to use my oil. I hate to spend $ unexpectedly, and am upset they would put a rig out that you can't replace parts on, WTF. I thought I was saving a couple bucks picking that one up in the first place, but looks like I got fooled. Oh well, now I have an excuse to buy a bad @$$ rig for myself I guess. I don't know if i want to get a regular water pipe, and a globe, and nail, or maybe a curve, and swing. Or just get a dedicated oil rig bubbler, IDK yet. I know I want something with good percolation as to smooth out the hit. I just measured my Green Poison, and that girl has stretched 3-4 inches since Monday. I'm really diggin this plant, and am really liking her structure. she has a nice pattern to her, being very symmetric. One of her bottom branches is a tri-node just the one though. That I've never had happen before, I've had complete tri-node plants before, but never just the one branch on a plant, that's new to me. I'll get a pic up later to show you guys, until then i have a couple of pics of some things.


This is my new cool guy NoGoo container. I picked it up for $4.50 at a local shop, they had bigger ones, but I thought if I just start picking one of the small ones up every time I go they'll accumulate quickly enough, and I don't make huge batches of oil anyways, so these will do nicely. In the third pic you can see the threading on it, cause it not only has a lip that's air tight, it has that thread, and you can twist it shut so it won't open at all hardly. I was throwing it against the wall with some sugar in it to see if it would open, and it didn't. A product that lives up to the description, call Guiness Book we have a record folks! Anyways, I just wanted to let you guys know that you don't have to buy Oil Slick products for a fortune the NoGoo products are just as good, and cost a lot less. You can pick these up on e-bay pretty cheap, and get mutiples for what you get singles of with Oil Slick, and they mostly have the balls that hold concentrate, and I would think they would be rolling all over the place spilling your oil everywhere. I know they have the stackable ones now like these, but they're still over priced if you ask me. 


Here's a couple pics of the Menage aTrois I've been raving about. I still can't believe how strong this girl smells, I've never had a plant gain such a strong smell after the chop, friggin incredible. I smoked another little sample this morning, and just like I thought the potency is so incredible. I don't know why this strain never took off, it has it all around, the look, smell, taste, and potency. What more are you looking for in a strain, it even yielded more than my Skunk#1 that was quite bigger. The flowers on the MaT are just rock solid with a smell to them that almost makes one drool, of berries and fruits with a sugar surprise in 2 different ways. I've grown my fair share of MJ, and this lady really is a treat, and the fact you can't get her anymore, anywhere that I know of makes her that much more special to me. The seeds came from a guy called Mist of Destruction seeds or M.O.D. When I was doing research into the strain the guy up in vanished like a fart in the wind in 2006. If you can find any info on him I would love you forever though. I think I'm correct in saying he's the one responsible for the Kali Mist as well, so Gandalf would love you too if you find any info on this dude. I should sick my wife on his butt, she can find out anything about a person on the interweb. I just hate diggin in peoples lives like that, but she finds it interesting though. 


These are all random pics of my ladies in the tent. The Sour Blueberry looks so nice, and she's so frosty, and plump as well. Really happy with the way she's turning out. I was looking on-line last night, and Attitude has alot of Gage Green gear that was out of stock back in. I really wish herbies would step their game up on some of their selection. I really don't want to order from Attitude ever again. Not saying I won't, but I would love to avoid it, for their lack of caring really for the customs problems their American customers are having. Right now if you get their guarantee you'll get a Gage "Always Runnin Dank" t-shirt or mug. Have a great day everyone. Peace and love.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 2, 2013)

Myco, go have a look at the Sea Of Seeds Reputation thread in the reviews. I'm going to support them simply because they keep a direct line with their customers right in the open. Also, seems like all their parcels are delivered safely within 7 days. And they have a HUGE selection of beans. 
Also, if they don't stock something from a certain breeder, they will if you ask them to... Lookin good I'm going to risk it 

I also felt a bit wobbly about how the last two attitude packages arrived :/ No complaints about service or anything all was excellent as always, they were just really half-heartedly packed I didn't like that much. Got myself some high standards when it comes to these things, it HAS to be professional.


----------



## prosperian (Aug 2, 2013)

Here is a link for Nogoo on Amazon at $2.99 + shipping. Cost more than buying locally, but some of us are very lazy shoppers. 

http://www.amazon.com/NoGoo-Non-Stick-Container/dp/B00CYK2VTM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1375461116&sr=8-1&keywords=nogoo

Box of 5 and free shipping over $25 purchase...

http://www.amazon.com/The-Original-NoGoo-5pc-Box/dp/B00CZDWA8U/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1375461676&sr=8-2&keywords=nogoo

I want some containers for my dry-ice kief. Judging from your pic, 4-5 jars should be enough.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 2, 2013)

My BHO stuff is coming today. I am so excited. How long until I can something of a product?


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 2, 2013)

prosperian said:


> I want some containers for my dry-ice kief. Judging from your pic, 4-5 jars should be enough.


Since you're not working with a sticky substance Pros, I would go with a dark glass container for storage. I use Tightvac for my dry ice hash. It's not glass, but it is air tight, and really handy. They're at tightvac.com if you're interested. I use a couple medium size of those containers for my daily get in stash, I think a cannavault would be a better long term solution though if not a glass jar with a proper sealing lid. I know you like to vape, but here's a cool way to vape hash on the go. Essential vape, ev100. Pretty cool, and no working parts or whatever to break or wear out really.



GandalfdaGreen said:


> My BHO stuff is coming today. I am so excited. How long until I can something of a product?


This all depends if you got a vac chamber or not really. If you did remember the vac like a good boy, you can just pop it in there for 6- whatever extreme you want to take it to, i would quit at about 18 though. If you have a good enough vacuum pump it will be 100% purged in 18 hours, seriously no need for longer than that I think. After that you simply, enjoy! If you didn't get a vac chamber, with a little heat and time you can have a good batch in about 48 hours or so depending on a lot of things really. If you want to get into the difference between shatter, and wax, and all that we could talk for a long time though. Hit me up with a P.M. or something if you want details bro. I don't know how you plan on enjoying your finished product, but I suggest a nice bubbler, and some kind of nail. I just went out today, and got a new little oil rig bubbler thingy. I couldn't resist when I seen the little insignia on it. It's a really personal story wish I could share it, but there is a tattoo involved it that tells you anything, quite a night folks.
View attachment 2760365View attachment 2760364View attachment 2760366View attachment 2760367View attachment 2760368View attachment 2760369This last pic is my old globe, and yes it needs cleaned.

R.I.U. can be so frustrating with their glitches sometimes. I can't enlarge any pics, so blow em up yourselves if you want, sorry! It's a nice sturdy rig, and hits like a champ. I can't do 3 footers anymore, so bubblers work just fine for me. Plus when ever I want i can upgrade to a titanium nail, or domeless bowl or what have you, so this little guy will be fun for me. This was just $80 locally so not bad at all, and it's pretty thick too so I hopefully won't break the thing in a weeks time. I had my last little oil bubbler for almost a year I think, and the dumb nail broke in half before anything else went out. I usually don't have such good luck with glass, a small bowl I'll have for years, but an expensive 2 and a half foot triple percolated glass on glass beast will be toast in 4 months, no B.S. I have the worst karma with glass bongs or something. Have a great night everyone. Peace and love.


----------



## prosperian (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks myco. I have this desire to build a steampunk smoking cab. 

Gut my vapor brothers and have a bunch of hidden compartments with bud, kief, and tools. Install it into one of my office cabinets next to my grow closet.

Anyway, be a cool way to get high.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 2, 2013)

HOLY BALLS. That looks awesome but... what on earth does it do?


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 2, 2013)

I like that style. Some Steampunk electroform oil rigs would be killer, with different levels of percolation, and tubes for smoke, and such. I just took a 1/4 gram dab of that Menage a Trois oil, and that stuff is so elating with a great feeling of being really light. I have a couple degenerating disc's in my back, and I'll tell you what, this stuff is so perfect for that. I was thinking a couple small containers here, and there should work out, but now i think I'm gonna order a couple of 5 packs so I can store some with labels saying what it's best for. I know some will make me crazy hungry, and others very relaxed or the other side, energetic. That Skunk#1 is a very up-lifting plant, and will get you going no matter what you feel like really. When I type my finger tips feel funny from that oil, ha ha. Just thought I would share that, it's kind of funny. Anyways, I think you're on to something, cool as hell yet discreet. I said you have an eye for that kind of thing earlier, you just proved me right bro. Peace out.


----------



## prosperian (Aug 2, 2013)

LOL Hamish, Absolutely nothing. It just looks like it could launch a nuclear weapon. 

Steampunk is cool and would fit in well with the blue light from my vape.

Guess I just have more time on my hands than I know what to do with, ya know.



Myco, it's snack time...give me some candy


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 2, 2013)

Myco. Clear up your PM box.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 2, 2013)

Imagination is exercise for the mind Pros, never stop using it, not enough people have any imagination. I think that's why some get freaked out thinking about a grow, no imagination on how to do it really, just anxiety. Anyways, i cleared out my in box, sorry about that bro. I hate tellin people to P.M. me, and have my box full. It makes me feel like an @$$hole. All clear now though. The real candy is in the concentrate Pros, really top notch smell, and taste. The effect is mind numbing though, really lays you out, and has you eating pizza without moving much. I had stuff to do, but I can do it tomorrow too. I think I'm gonna watch the new Cheech & Chong movie on NetFlix where they're on stage doing their bits live. OK, time to be one with furniture guys. Have an awesome night people. Peace and Love.


----------



## prosperian (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm taking your advice bro. Sticking to vaping flowers and a little sprinkle of kief on special occasions. Leave the harder stuff for those that need the medical benefits. No sense me building up a tolerance for what is ultimately just recreation. 

Thanks for the encouragement on my steampunk vaporizer. I think it would be cool to add a count down timer that would switch the vaporizer off automatically. 

View attachment 2760542

And another gauges that measure temp. Turn dials that when positioned correctly, would unlock secret compartments that hold my stash and accessories. Lot of directions I could go with this, but the main thing is that it look over the top and out of this world.

It would be great to have a one-only, piece of art that runs the vapor, ya know.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 2, 2013)

A complete one of a kind vaporizer would be pretty wicked, i have to admit. Pull something out that would just floor your buddies. Start pullingknobs, and dials, and compartments start opening up, and an automated voice welcomes you to your vaporizer. "Hello Prosperian, would you like to get high?" Yeah I could dig it, you know. I went out with the intent on getting that Essential Vape for ease of use, and good price, but ended up getting what I did because the 3 places I went to didn't have any. I'm looking around at all the crap they have, and of course they don't have a thing that says "for medical use only". Lots of dildo's but no nice little vaporizer that has a case and all for $55. Oh well, I needed something today, and I did get something nice, so it's all good. I really do think you're making the right decision with keep ing your tolerance lower. Before you know it you'd be smoking an ounce in as little as 2 months, you know. You don't want that. J.K. bro, I so wish I could stop smoking for a while, and lower the tolerance back down for a little while. I would end up having to take tons of big pharma chem drugs though, and it's not worth that to me. I like being able to type on my phone with the R.I.U. mobile app. Peace out.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 2, 2013)

I made my first BHO. Yahoo. How long do I have to have it sit after I vacuum purge it? I love. Great smell. You were so right Myco. I love it.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 2, 2013)

Congratulations bro, that's so cool to hear. I would assume you've collected it, and you have either whipped in air for a wax biscuit, or have tried not to disturb the resin, and are going for shatter. If you're going for the wax biscuit you can go now, and hit her hard for about 6-8 hours for a nice purge. you know you have it right cause it's no longer tacky like it was, and if you pop it in the freezer for 20 mins or so you can pick it right up off the silicone mat, and it will hold form. shatter is a little more complicated the way I do it with different heatings, and a careful vac at first with little movement of anything. I don't know if that comes out right typing it, and all. Oh well, I would suggest going for some killer wax the first time anyways, and experimenting from there with it. Before you purge make sure you whip it on the heat source you're using and get it looking like taffy, then place it on your mat for the vac chamber, and do your thing with it man. Different vacs will act differently sometimes so I hope yours came with instructions bro. Mainly you want to have intervals of pump on, and full vac in chamber just sealed. That will help like belch the gas out. After you purge, you simply enjoy man, no wait, just dab that shiznit bro, and have a fun ride. Have fun bro, that's what it's all about. I so wish I could be there right now man. You have to post some pics please, and please feel free to post some in my thread! It could only bring more people in. how exciting man, seriously, have fun, and let us know how it comes out please. Peace out. Listen to this song with a nice system that has a little punch to it. I know i've posted it before, but it's cool as hell to listen to when that oil hits the head.[video=youtube;pXxwxEb3akc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXxwxEb3akc[/video]


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 2, 2013)

I missed the whole whip it part. I went from butane blasts to letting it sit in the hot water bath an hour to razor blading it off the pyrex and purging it five times. Its deep red amber with a clearness to it. Its my first time. I hit two small dabs and I am out there in the clear zone. Great smell and taste. Very strong. I like it. This is some really fun shit. I forget who said it but they said it right when they brought up how this is similar to the first time you get stoned in high school or whenever. Damn. What am I missing? The weed comes out dry as hell right? Can you reblast the weed? What did I miss? Sorry man. Whacked out.  Kudi is on. Sweet.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 2, 2013)

First BHO ever. Fun stuff. Thank you Myco. You started this thing. Then Hamish came along and all I can say is wow.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 2, 2013)

The weed comes out dry, and void of life or something, yes. I've never done anything with the leftovers besides pitch it. As long as the butane was coming out clear when you blasted there is nothing to go back for. Yeah, it's alot like the first time you get high, good description. The clear amber is exactly what you're going for bro, wooohooo that's the stuff right there bro. I like to use a griddle that has a low setting rather than any water bath or any of that. I just blast, take it to the griddle, and either whip, or leave still, but work out the gas if you know what I mean. You can even raise and lower the temp pretty easy, and you can use a I.R. thermometer to keep track of the Heat more closely. Now remember to clean all tolls after the process as this will make your life alot easier down the road bro. I know you a clean guy, but you also been smoking oil bro so I have to say something, LOL. Have a great night, and enjoy yourself this weekend! One more song for you. Some times I miss my JL subs, when I hear songs with bass lines like this. Peace out everyone, TORCH THAT RIG, IT'S FRIDAY!
[video=youtube;hmP7TYtDVUU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmP7TYtDVUU[/video]


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks for the music. It sets a good feeling. This stuff sure is fun. Have good night bro. Take it easy.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 2, 2013)

All I can say is "you must spread some reputation around before giving anymore to Gandalf!" That is the best medicine you can make yourself bro, ENJOY, and CONGRATULATIONS! Just beautiful color bro, nice and dark like maple syrup, very nice man. I'm sitting here dabbing stuff that tastes like friggin fruity pebbles, and am getting jealous. I think I just want it all, but hey why not, you know. This song came on, and I instantly thought of the way you must feel right now. Big Boy Ballin, with some killer oil, pretty good feeling, HUH. It's just gonna get better too bro, the Gage Green oil will knock a hole in the skull if these strains are this strong. I've seen some frosty grows of the Bay11 as well, and am excited about those too. You deserve this man, you're a hell of a person, enjoy every second! 
[video=youtube;nWAGLkyxQG0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWAGLkyxQG0[/video]






Are you serious?! YUMMY! Peace and Green Love People!(or maybe Amber)


----------



## prosperian (Aug 2, 2013)

Nice work Gandalf. 

_You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to GandalfdaGreen again.
_

Sweet music choices tonight myco.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks guys, that was alot of fun. Have a great night everyone. Enjoy your weekend. Peace and love!


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 3, 2013)

Hello everyone. How are we doing today? I thought I would do a little something different, and do a report on the veg closet today. Everyone is looking good, with the exception of the Bay11 that has the leaf mutation. It's frustrating to get a strain that's been talked up, and said to be the bomb, and you get one out of two that's a mutey, you know. It is what it is though, and I don't even know if it female yet so it doesn't matter. If it turns male on me, it's going to compost heaven real quick. I've been trying to keep the Yumbolt47 as small as possible, and have left it in a 1gal container till today. I only up-potted it to a 2 gal, but it'll be alot happier with the new soil, and a little space to grow as well. My Skunk#11 is such a friggin bush that I had to go to a 3gal with her, no other choice for the most part. The new Iced Grapefruit I have going is also looking incredible with a bit more indica dom to her which should be interesting. Maybe a faster finisher? Either way it will be fun to watch grow, and flower for me. The last girl in there is my BubbleGummer, and she's looking incredible too. She's a nice plant with great structure, and with her potency, and taste being what I've heard it to be, she should be cool to have, maybe keep. I'll throw up some shots, and then I have to go get busy again. Have a great day everyone. Love and peace.
 

The ones of the Skunk#11, e.g. the droopy one, was after a Xplant, and before being watered. So she's much happier now, and looking good. Have a great weekend everyone. Peace and Love.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 3, 2013)

Looks so healthy bro. So lush and green. Just beautiful.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 4, 2013)

Thanks Gandalf, I do try. Well, the Sour Blueberry looks to be wanting to finish maybe, and the Blue O.G. looks to be doing not that much, and the Green Poison is finally looking like it's flowering. LOL. The Sour Blueberry has a couple of browning pistils on her pristine snow white colas now, the first signs of full maturity. i know she has a while to go, but it's just cool to see that's she's slowly wrapping it up, and finishing. She has been a great plant so far, not fussy, not needy as far as nutes or anything, and so much like my Skunk#1 was, it's scary. Frosty enough to make a polar bear happy, and all the characteristics of quality cannabis, like dense flowers, and a strong scent of dank, among others. when her calyx's start to swell on her at the end, she'll get 1/4 larger if not more I think. Very happy with her for sure. Now the Blue O.G. doesn't seem to have done that much the last week. She's been triching up, but not swelling up, or anything. She has kush tight nugs, but not very large ones so far. I'm thinking about going in, and cutting absolutely everything out of her that isn't 100%, but would hate to herm the thing out on me. I guess I should be patient as she did this in veg before too, taking a nap on the job, and all. It's all good as I'm not in a huge hurry, but will remember this in the future when messing with this strain again. I'm sure it will be quite a bit in the future before i run her again, cause of all the genetics I have to mess with right now. I will however run her again, you can bet on that. I'd like to cross her with something in the future, and maybe try to get her more vigorous. Maybe some Skunk#1 or something, and make some Snoop Skunk! Get it, a Blue O.G. and a Skunk#1 cross, ha ha. Anyways, I'll have my final report on the Skunk#1 today later so I can finally wrap that up, and get it out of the way. I also might throw one up for the Iced Grapefruit depending on my day. The Green Poison is finally starting to throw out pistils, and getting ready to set some flowers. For a super fast flowering strain she sure is taking her time with all of this. She might start ripping out of the pot soon so I better keep my mouth shut about her. She is looking nice so I can't really complain too much.
View attachment 2762299View attachment 2762300View attachment 2762301

Here she is my Green Poison with the start of her first flowers. My little Spanish senorita, being Sweet seeds is from Espanol, and all. I have an auto from S.S. as well, I thinks it's the auto Cream Caramel if I'm not mistaken, and the best autos are coming from Spain now I.M.O. so I might pop it, and just see what happens. I guess it depends on how the space is working out in the veg closet. I also need to get another girl in the tent soon to get my perpetual harvest back to what it needs to be. The Sour Blueberry alone will be a pretty nice pull, but I need to keep as much meds on hand as possible as my need goes up, and down so much, but usually up. I think the Sour Blueberry will be pretty potent too, and make some killer oil. The Blue O.G. will be nice to pull down, and work with as well.


This is my Blue O.G. in all her glory, and splendor. She has a messy look yo her like a dishoveled old man with messy hair. Her pistils go every which way, and have no pattern to them ,but she still looks good despite the fact. Her flowers are stupid dense making me wonder about mold issues soon, but not too worried as my tent is clean, and all. The flowers are really tight though, and still have alot of time to swell so she's doing good I think. Her smell is very spicy so far, and not very sweet, very much like an equatorial sativa. She might sweeten up, we'll see what happens with her.


This lady is my Sour Blueberry. Chunky little lady, and I'm proud to say it. LOL. Beautiful plant with alot of great attributes, like her smell, structure, and speed. She flying right along, and spending her time well, and being very productive. Her flowers are just as dense as the Blue O.G.'s, but they're alot bigger as you can see. Her flowers are just covered in frost, and starting to ooze a very nice scent too. Very earthy, and has nice smells of forest floor kind of. A nice switch up from all the sweet, and fruity from the last grow. Don't get me wrong I absolutely adore sweet fruity meds, but I like to change it up every once in a while, you know. That's kind of why I grow so many different strains, I love variety even if it means having to take a crap ton of notes so I can compare my different phenos. I've always like writing, and as long as my arthritis lets me, I'll write until I die probably. I've written my wife tons of short stories, and poems for gifts. Believe me they're alot better, and more thought out than what I quickly jaunt up here. Anyways, kind of went off topic there. One last pic of the group, and it's back to farming I guess.


Have a great day everyone. Peace and love.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 4, 2013)

Sorry about the stupid pictures of the Green Poison that didn't show up(auto restore) so I'll put them up again. I also want to put up a couple pics of the Menage a trois flowers that are drying. When I dry my flowers after the chop I'm not going for crispy folks. I want a nice start to what will be a curing process, not an aging process. If you completely dry out your flowers, their won't be anything for gases react with, and cure your meds out. They will age, and mellow out some, but they will not be what they could have been if dried, and properly cured. When I say that I'm looking for a snapping stem on the cola what I don't want is a clean break in half of the stem, What i'm looking for is a snap, but the fibers don't completely separate apart from each other. Kind of like this.


Your fibers are breaking here, but they're not coming apart from one another cleanly. What I'm trying to get at is they're not dried out, and crunchy. They are however firm dry to the touch, and not sticky anymore. The flowers still have a slight stickiness to them, but that will cure away for the most part. When you have good cured meds they won't be sticky to the touch, more like a tackiness that you get when you put your warm fingers together after touching them.


A couple of quickies, better one later. Have a great day everyone. Peace and love.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 4, 2013)

Again, third time trying to post something. Once R.I.U. messed up, then once it was me. Good Grief, for all the help I get from the oil and flowers physically, I don't think it helps much mentally, LOL. Here she is the elusive Green Poison folks. Beautiful lady, with alot going on for her. The smell that comes from her canopy when she warms up, or even in the morning before all the heavy fans blowing is really nice. Take er easy folks. Peace out.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 4, 2013)

You continue to amaze me with your incredible gift to teach this. Your pictures are so nice. I appreciate every post and want to say thank you for taking the time that you do. You're awesome.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 4, 2013)

I would grow my own meds regardless, but the reason I take the time, and post my grows, and results and such is because all the beautiful responses from you Slipon, Prosperian, and Mad Hamish, and others. I really like putting out pics with plants that have a problem or two, and getting great feed-back about ideas on how to get them looking better, and not just critical comments on how bad they look. I also like to share the triumphs of a harvest with my friends on here, and here how good the flowers are looking, and all that stuff. Most of all I like the feel of commradery I get from everyone in the same boat of either being sick, or just wanting something else other than alcohol or hard drugs to relax with with. It's not the easiest thing to decide you're gonna grow, and when you do there seems to be nobody you can share it with if you're not in a medical state. Even then it can seem lonely if you're not in the loop I bet. Anyways, as always thanks so much for the kind words bro, you're always welcome in my neck of the woods. Everyone else, take a couple of minutes today, and pass a little love on, and watch how it returns to your life, pretty amazing really. Peace and Love will heal what's wrong!


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 4, 2013)

Well said.


----------



## prosperian (Aug 4, 2013)

Hey myco. Thanks for the update. 

Yeah you are right on about the drying and curing. The magic number is 55%. If the humidity in the plant drops below that number all curing stops no mater what the grower does. You could dump them in water and they will never continue the cure. My 6 month bud is staying at about 63% in the jars so my cure continues to develop the flavors and intensity. The smoke is completely different than it was four months ago.

Best pics and explanation I've seen on RIU about the "snap". Nice job!

The Blue OG looks more sensitive to the environment than the other plants. Serrated curled up edges and twisting leaves in the photos makes me think she's not as happy as the others, maybe hot temps or toxicity? But, none the less, you are bring out the best in her and she is filling in nicely. 

My Blue OG pics, of course different pheno but thought I'd share anyway...


Keep up the good work brother!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 4, 2013)

I agree, Myco, this is one helluva online community! It kinda manages to transcend what it is and it's really about a lot more awesomeness than reefer alone. I deeply value the companionship I have found here, as you say, growing can be a pretty lonely pursuit. Plugging into a safe and caring community like this has really gotten me comfortable again, I was really grumpy for a while and then I found this place and it just went away slowly, and that is how I learned that I like to have friends and conversations and I finally have a good place to go meet up and talk about fascinating stuff!!!
Both me and my wife are extremely security-conscious, and our 'family' of extended friends understands and respects what we do, and understand also why we cannot share in full. I am still getting used to showing peeks into my grow lol. If I had not met you and Gandalf I am not sure I would, I'd just hang around talking rubbish  Thanks for the confidence boost, both of you. 
I make no secret of the fact that you guys are my GURUS. Not not only do you grow the FIRE in a way that I find infinitely respectful and respectable, but you have the kind of attitude I have been trying to cultivate within myself for a long time, and your cool, collected and calm manner is inspiring me every day. Same as my best bud, I have Aspergers so life for me is a roller-coaster even while asleep lol. So your threads have become bit of a refuge for me, I come to them now when I feel a tad off course and it just gets that smile on my dial and off I go happy as all hell. 

I feel blessed to have met you. You are some really swell cats, cool as fuk in my books. Making the world a nicer place, one post at a time. 

So Love, Light and DANKNESS be with you amazing people!


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 4, 2013)

I have a report on the Skunk#1 finally. Plus there are some pics of the Menage a Trois, and Iced Grapefruit as well. I finally got to smoke a spliff of the Iced Grapefruit today, and am so happy with the way she's coming along. So sweet, and tasty with a great punch to her. I smoked that sucker, kind of sat looking around, and almost instantly got up, grabbed my phone, and ordered pizza. Ha Ha. Yeah it's a heck of an appetite stimulant people. I didn't even have to decide what to eat, I just kind of auto piloted the pizza dude to my house. I have a pretty elaborate idea involving ice cream, chunks of white chocolate, and home made fudge, but that'll be later after testing further I think. For now the SKUNK#1.


The smoke is very smooth, with a quick burst of flavor across the tongue, and then the rest of your mouth. It's not too lung expanding, but it does make one feel like he took a good hit if you did. Again it's smooth so it won't make you choke unless you're being really greedy with her. The effect after a couple of good inhales is lovely, relaxing to the body, yet energizing in the mind. It's easy to smoke a joint, and actually do things, and follow through with them after started. Around my house we call stuff like this "cleaning weed" as it's a nice weekend smoke to get stuff done. The texture of the flowers is really nice and rocky almost. So dense, and hard it's like lava rocks you put in your gas grill. You have to use a little effort to break a flower open, but when you do a flood of smells come at you, sweet, skunk, earth, and a little bit of tropical fruit maybe. For being an older strain it's none the less complex than a more modern cousin, and still has alot of appeal I.M.O. I can't wait to see what she cures out to be, and with a little aging she'll be like smoking friggin air people. She's definitely a strain worth checking out if you're ever shopping around, and remember this lady only went for 41 days, and if you could here the thud she makes when you drop her on a table, you'd want to grow this lady yourself. After smoking what made the thud, you would be sold I think. Have a great day everyone, I'll have to put up the other photos later, I have to go for now. Peace out.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 4, 2013)

That Skunk #1 looks exactly how I remember it. What a flashback. Me and my wife got given 100 grams of it as a wedding present by my daughter's godfather, an oldschool cannabis professional. We still talk about that bud to this day more than ten years later. I've got some pictures, I'll just have to actually scan them into the computer somehow. That stuff is my wife's department, I'm still home alone for another 8 days :/
So a week from now I'll kinda be a bit more scarce around here lol, got sooooo much catching up to do it's been a long time. But I WILL remember about the pics. 

I've got a little Skunk #11 going outside, small winter plant it was a freebie so I thought might as well test it. Beans are cheap as chips and so far she's really going for it! Really curious what the difference is going to be like. Hoping to find echose of the Skunk #1 at least.

This summer, I might actually do that oldschool garden I've been planning. I think I should, Skunks and Hazes and the oldschool 'white' strains and some blueberry and NL#5 if that can still be found...


----------



## prosperian (Aug 4, 2013)

Have to keep some of these pics for your "how to" book myco. Shots really show the details of what looks like tasty buds. Super nice. That your birthday camera? You are bumping up my game. I get lazy and use my phone camera. These look like my big camera in quality. 

Skunk#1 is a winner, awesome.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 4, 2013)

Holy crap. Speechless. I mean what do you say to that? Again you are the master. I am beyond impressed. You are in your own ballpark bro. I'll catch up tonight.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 5, 2013)

This is my Iced grapefruit. This last pic I pulled a flower open so you can see it's just crusty throughout. When you smoke this stuff it almost takes away your breath like cold air. A little firey in the lungs, but not overpowering, kind of warming more than anything. Crisp, cool exhale, with a menthol feeling in the mouth. I should know I smoke Newports. I did a little experiment, and put a joint in my pack over night, and this morning it was really nice, and mellow. Sometimes I like to do that. I know from some of the pics the flowers will look a little fluffy, but I assure you they are quite dense, and a small flower will break up into a nice joint. Female Seeds description says something about an ozone smell, and flavor, and they're right on with that. It's amazing how a single flower can be so complex, and have so many distinct scents in it. I like the effect this girl has, very up-lifting, and smile inducing. It almost has me wanting to skip around, and junk, kind of a funny thing to think about. The more the high develops it's completely relaxing, and then you're just happy, and centered. It leaves you clear headed, and ready to take on a challenge. I could easily see this being pretty sedating if taken to another level though. It's really got me diggin the mellow music I have playing in the back ground, and I think I'm gonna go take my walk for the day now. I think it will enhance all the natural beauty outside, and get my mind right for the day. I'll try, and remember to write a little followup. Have a great day everyone. Peace and love.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 5, 2013)

I received my order from Amazon, and everything is in tip-top shape. The artisan mats are better than I were hoping for really, and fit my dish that I work with perfectly. I have the two of them , and will make them both useful I'm sure. I also git my little bonsai trimmers, that are actually thread snips, but work great on my ladies. Really nice clean cut to them, and should be easy to sharpen if they should ever dull. I've used larger scissors like these before when harvesting, and trimming, and they work so well for both purposes. Some might recognize them as a small shear of types, as I've seen the larger ones also used in sheep shearing. I should also point out that the larger shears go for around $50, and up. I got these little ones for less than $2 with $3-$4 in shipping I think. I told you guys i was buying some stuff, and if I liked it I would let you all know. Now the mats are really awesome, and the little ingredient cups I picked up this weekend that are also silicone are pretty awesome too. The mats were only $22 after shipping, and tax was done with me, but that's still only eleven bucks a mat to my door. plus they're the nice large ones, and not the little ones from OilSlick that are almost useless to me. You all know I like my medicated oil, and these will have been a good investment for me, the small one it was. Nothing is suppose to stick to these, but I will tell you they attract dust like a mutha! Other than that though, you simply wipe whatever off of it, and move on, pretty cool really. Time to put them to work now though. I'll put some pics up of the process if I can get a couple during. I usually go for single strain oils, but I think I'm gonna mix some Menage a Trois, and Iced grapefruit just to see what it comes out like. I like to mix in my joints, and bowls why not oil? I think the cannabanoid profile would be pretty killer. i was looking at test results over the weekend for different shatter, and waxes, and some of them go up to 88% thc, and other cannabanoids are just as crazy high in them in their own respect. I would love to get some of my oil tested, and see where it comes out at.
Have a great day everyone, time to make the oil. Peace out.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 5, 2013)

I love it bro. My little 5 pack of NoGoo containers came today too. I think Pros posted them up a few days ago. I love the mats.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 5, 2013)

Myco...what do you do with the gob of goo that floats around in the oil rig? Can you resmoke it?


----------



## GreenSummit (Aug 5, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Myco...what do you do with the gob of goo that floats around in the oil rig? Can you resmoke it?


i wash with iso, pour into a baking dish, evap and resmoke. i think a lot of people probably do it, the leftovers are still pretty good quality, just more harsh


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 5, 2013)

Blast into the dish.Clean the dish out.Collect it with clean utensils!

This is a mix of Iced Grapefruit, and Menage a Trois like I said i was gonna do. I can't wait to get to try this out. The flavor potential here is quite exciting, and the potential of the potency is limitless. This is all just trim, so my thoughts on blasting flowers for the best oil has been shattered with this run. I was always getting this unwanted chlorophyll in my oil, but have figured out how to keep it out this time I think. The color is alot better this run than the last couple with trim. It's a pretty amber again like the last flowers I did, and the smell is already out of this world. Sweet fruity pebbles, and a hint of spearmint or menthol. Just killer!! I can already tell this will be just stupid tasty, and potent. On a lighter note I think both my Bay11 regs went female for me. I'll take some pics later, and confirm, but I'm pretty sure they're a couple of ladies. That's kind of funny actually, I popped em in the hopes of finding a killer dude. Then the one had the leaf mutation, and I said to myself "I don't want that one to turn male" then the other one looks so nice so that would have made a good male with it's structure, and everything, but it turned female too I think. I really wasn't planning on having this many ladies, and am contemplating turning my veg closet into a flower closet to run them all, and kind of start over so to speak. I just hate the thought of flowering all those ladies under T5ho's, and not hid's. I've seen decent enough grows with T5's and all, but I'm gonna try, and get them all in the tent if I can. I also have the option of running what I have in the tent to end, and then just doing a massive super scrog with the other ladies when it clears. I don't like the idea of running so many different strains like that though. It can make your life hard when trying to harvest. I have options, and will have to go through them all soon. I could always gift a couple before they're monsters too. There's always clone now, grow later as well, so there won't be any waste of life people. Take it easy everyone, enjoy your day. Peace out.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 5, 2013)

Nice oil man. I love the smells too. The way you described the process with the warm vapors was perfect. My oil tastes and smells like warm orange rinds with hints of cinnamon. You have created a monster.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 5, 2013)

WOW. The Iced Grapefruit looks DELICIOUS! I know you guys are really amped on the oil, but man oh man that bud is gorgeous! Looks like the perfect density, frosty as hell, but what I like most is it looks, well, kinda elegant is the only word I can think of. 
That makes me feel like a FATTY. So let me skin one up then  I need to get insanely high after seeing that lol. 

Myco, you are an ARTIST. 

Lemon peel and cinnamon... Gandalf that also sounds like some BOMB oil bro!!! I am going to dream some really dank dreams tonight. That sounds MAGNIFICENT.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 5, 2013)

Whoops orange not lemon lol... In my home language an orange is a 'lemoen' so I make that mistake very often


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm lovin the flowers Hamish, but I've always had access to flowers, not so much the concentrates though. Orange, and cinnamon sounds like a pretty bomb combo there Gandalf. The flowers on those plants would have been amazing I bet. I can't seem to make this Blue O.G. happy folks. I look at Prosperian's, and she looks happy, and beautiful, mine not so much I think. It had a bunch of problems in veg with slowing down, and not taking the topping so well at times. Then she was angry about her nutes, showing signs of Mg def, and maybe Cal too. Now the thing is bleaching at the top of a cola when the damn thing hasn't gotten any closer to the light, and her watering has been right on as well. It's been a constant temp in the tent, and everyone else is completely happy with the situation in there. That dang B.O.G. is a fussy bitch I tell ya. I'm sure it's my pheno, and all, but it's not making me want to grow her again in the future unless the potency blows me away or something, IDK. I received one fem seed of her as a freebie, and that's the one I'm growing now. I also picked up a 5 pack of seeds, but one was cracked when I got them so I still have 4 left to mess around with. The Sour Blueberry is a strain I would like to get a hold of more seeds for future grows. I have some Sour Diesel#2, and Lemon Thai Kush from Humboldt Seed Organization as well, I think they'll be nice to grow too. I've seen a grow of the Lemon Thai Kush, and it was really amazing the way she frosted up. I got those and the Lemon Kush from Female Seeds to get some lemonene in my garden. I've decided to gift one of my Bay11's to a family member now that I'm pretty sure it's a she. I popped too many seeds at once, and gummed up the works for now. The stupid thing is I need to start a couple of seeds soon to keep everything going smoothly. I was talking about maybe cloning, and then getting rid of, but I would rather see someone else enjoy the girl if I can't. She's still only 2 feet tall or something with the planter so I'll just pop her in a box for em, and send her on her way. This will open up space for my seedlings, and also make the others happy I think. I'll probably gift another to a friend as well, and then I'll be back on track again. That will take me down to 5 ladies, and then just the four when I pop one in the flower tent before the weekend I think. Then I'll start 2 more seeds that are fem or 2 regs per wanted plant at a time. I know with regs sometimes you get 50/50 male female, and then sometimes you get two males or two females, like I just did with the Bay11's. It keeps you on your toes that's for sure, but it's alot of fun as well. I like trying to guess what the sex is by structure, and then being surprised by the results is always fun too. I'm still gonna be looking for that killer male to pass on it's traits to a lucky girl. I really want to stay away from just chucking some pollen around, and spend some time looking for the ONE guy who will actually be worth spending time on, you know. It's easy as hell to make a new strain, it's hard as hell to make a new strain worth growing. If I spend my entire life making one good genetic match it will be worth it, I completely mean that whole heartedly. I refuse to pair something together out of desperation to just make something new. I want this to be worth someones time they spend growing it out. I know that's a tall order for your first cross, but I think if I aim high I could possibly pull something out the first time worth while. One other thing is I don't want to just take 2 popular strains, and simply mix them either. If i do that I would want to put a third in at some point to make it more original. I know sometimes you can get something really incredible by mixing the best, but that's too easy, you know. Alot of the time it's a couple of strains you've never heard of that make the best combos in the end. I do know I'm gonna pop the rest of my Menage a Trois regs, and see what comes out of them pretty soon I think. I figure if I even get one to pop again, and it comes out male I can cross it with something to see what kind of traits it passes on, and go from there with it. I would hate to lose this strain altogether. I know that sounds like what I was just saying I didn't want to do, but this one is just for me. Other ones I want to make will be for other peoples meds in the future(maybe). The cross with the MaT is something I want to play with for fun, and who knows maybe something will come of it. Have a great day everyone. Peace and love.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 6, 2013)

Myco, I often have to pass girls along to somebody. Me and a mate have a very nice 'buddy system' he just took my Sinmint Cookies off me, but I can go fetch a clone any time I need to. So he'll not only hold onto them but grow out and find the different phenos before I go choose, and in return he can always have any cut out of my garden. Between us we managed to hang onto our favourite NYCD pheno for 7 years, a serious mis-communication means we are now still trying to buy a cut back from another guy that we traded some out to. He went commercial with it and it's fetching ridiculous prices so he's not in the mood for sharing, sigh. 

So I think you made a good move. You can get a cut back any time, right? 

That Lemon Thai Kush gets MASSIVE. I can't wait to see the heavy, oily stinky colas you'll get from her. Incredibly potent weed. The one I saw and toked from tasted like pina colada kinda. Surprising and dry, unusual flavour but in a very good way. I've been eyeing it for a long time now. 

You want the whole Lemon Pledge thing going down eh? I LOVE LEMON PLEDGE yum yum yum. Wish I could just pop over and drop you a Tahoe clone. Pure lemon pledge skunk funk of note.

Exciting times for you, new genes entering the garden  AMPED to see how this rolls!!!!

PS: Guys... these teas can sure stink it up wow LOL...


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 6, 2013)

I bet the Blue OG is a phenotype thing. My BOG is in the 3rd week or so of flowering so I will be watching her very closely my friend. Perhaps yours is so Sat dom she doesn't like to eat a bunch. I hope she gets happy bro. I think G13 is a solid company. Hang on to the beans and vault them. You'll find her balance. I have to remember that not every plant is a champion. We do the best with what the genetics give us. 

I wanted to say that some of your pictures are so amazing bro. All are great, but a few are truly the best pictures I have seen of gardens. I really mean that. You are the man Myco. Talk to you all soon.

Hamish...the teas do smell. My wife gets so pissed at me. I do them all in our bathroom in the shiny white hot tub.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 6, 2013)

Thank you so much Gandalf, and you too Hamish. You both are genuinely kind, and loving people, and am so glad you come in here and share like you do. It's a real blessing to be able to share my garden with people who appreciate it as much as I do. I love to go through all your pics as well, and get great ideas, and just peruse through all the eye candy. I have to agree Hamish those teas if you do them right smell like crap bro. You just can't replicate those results with any other product or mix of however many. They are THE best thing for your plants I think hands down. Matter of fact I think I should start brewing a nice bloom tea today as the last watering was just cal/mag water. I think it could only help the Blue O.G., and boost the Sour Blueberry into the stratosphere with frosty yumminess. It really is a super nice plant I.M.O. and if the finished product is any good I'll be filing this strain under the super bad @$$ category like the Skunk#1. Now I understand the Skunk#1 doesn't have crazy potency like alot of more modern strains, but when you can throw a seed in soil, and have a plant almost grow itself, and come out like it does, that's a killer strain folks. If the Sour Blueberry is pretty much the same way, and the Potency is better, and maybe even the taste well I'll keep that around, you know. The more strains I grow out in the future I'll even find more of these type, and they'll hopefully keep getting better for me as well. The Cindy99 in the veg closet is alot like this maybe a little more trouble just as far as training her, and all. I only say that because after she grows in a certain shape she almost impossible to re-train somehow as she's like a friggin tree, and quite solid. I think I'll either be bringing her up next or maybe the BubbleGummer. Either one won't be real large, but she'll stretch, and fill in fine for some quick meds. I really want to work the Iced Grapefruit into a beast of a bush before I flip her so she's out of the question right now. I would like to put something in that would be finishing about the same time as the Green Poison, but that's a pretty fast strain, or so I'm told by the breeder, IDK. I do know that the Cindy99 is a really fast finisher so that's a strong possibility to go in next. I really like all the possibilities you get to throw around with keeping girls in veg like this though. Whenever I give a lady away I can always go pick up a cut if I want too, that's never a problem. I like to gift plants anyways when I can, it makes me happy to see them provide someone with some nice meds. I know first hand it can be really hard to diversify your garden at times, so a little gift to pay forward some smiles is always worth it. This medicine should not be kept from anyone, that's not why it's on every dang continent except Antarctica, nobody is suppose to be there anyways. This is suppose to be for everyone, non-addictive, healthy depending on how you consume, and has never killed anybody, EVER! Anyways, the garden is coming right along, and everyone seems happy for the most part. I've heard about the lemony Tahoe O.G. i was just looking for a slightly bigger plant, but hopefully the same tight og flower structure. I know that's asking alot, but we can all dream right. I think i'll definitely be vaulting the Blue O.G. for now. I'm not so hasty as to give away the remaining seeds yet. I definitely think there's potential in there, but just got a not so satisfactory pheno this time is all. I have high hopes the next one will be that much better. I have alot of gardening to do today to get the ladies ready for flower so I'll be on, and off the net most of the day. I always have the mobile app to keep current though, I really do love that thing. Take it easy folks. Peace and love.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 6, 2013)

I've been trying to collect the lemon flavours for a while now they're not that easy to find really so I will be watching REALLY closely  Have you ever grown out anything by OG Rascal? I am very interested in their Fire Alien Master, and FAK x Master Kush. Looks so yummy!

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/og-raskal-seeds-fire-alien-master/prod_3579.html

I've now learned to not go asking about breeders as a new thread... It WILL end up being 80 percent blah blah blah of the negative order. I am now only asking people I trust, really the best way. Hope you guys won't mind if you see my garden eventually filling up with stuff you've grown!


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 6, 2013)

I think that's actually how it goes, you see someone grow a strain out, and it blows your mind, next thing you know you're growing it. You never know how a strain is until you see someone you trust grow it, and give you some honest info on it. I had an auto once that was crazy lemony. I think it was a Mig-19 from Auto Seeds, but that's what really got me interested in the whole lemonene terpene. It was a great pain killer for an auto, but the yield sucked like usual with them. i decided to go after some real lemon strains after that though. I have always been a big fan of Lemons, and Grapefruit as breakfast food, and love citrus. I thought the tastes would be killer to find in cannabis. I really like fruit in general, and sometimes find myself eating almost just that in a day until dinner. I also have low blood sugar so I'm always eating some sugar, or sweet fruity stuff. I eat dried fruit like it's going to be gone forever the next day. I think it would be pretty cool to find a papaya pheno of something, that would be something to write home about I think. I haven't have the pleasure yet to grow any O.G. Raskal gear, but have heard most of it's fire though. I have so many seeds now to keep me busy, I find it difficult to find ambition to look at new strains. I like to keep current don't get me wrong, it's just that I like to keep track of what I have pretty closely so I know what I'll need to keep me stocked with a little of everything as far as indicas, and sativas, and cannabanoid profiles. I'm really trying to keep a more broad spectrum of meds on hand as I know this is very helpful to me. Mono-cropping really isn't the best option for me or I would just do giant scrogs, and stock up on meds. I've found that having different cannabanoid profiles around, even if not really strong or intense, helps to alleviate the different symptoms I have from all the crap I ended up with. People think global warming is the worst thing we've done to our planet, and I'm telling you now that is the magician holding your attention while the real stuff is happening in the other hand. Our atmosphere, and soil, and all is so messed up we're all getting cancer at very alarming rates folks. I think Canadians are up to 1 in 2 now, that's 50% of all canadians getting cancer, WTF.(they live above America no wonder) Seriously though our planet is in some trouble, and so are we as a people for what has been done to it. All in the name of profit might I add. So the rich are off on an island somewhere or dead by now, and we have to live with their CRAP they left behind so they could line their pockets, and send their heirs to harvard. We just get the cancer and suffer, and get backed into a corner to buy their friends expensive chemical drugs because it's the only thing legal you can get for it. Then you make that @$$hole rich, suffer, and then die. Yeah, I don't think so! Sorry about all that. Anyways, I'm gonna go farm for a while and calm down some with a phat joint I think. Take er easy guys. Peace out.


----------



## prosperian (Aug 6, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> I can't seem to make this Blue O.G. happy folks. I look at Prosperian's, and she looks happy, and beautiful, mine not so much I think. It had a bunch of problems in veg with slowing down, and not taking the topping so well at times. Then she was angry about her nutes, showing signs of Mg def, and maybe Cal too. Now the thing is bleaching at the top of a cola when the damn thing hasn't gotten any closer to the light, and her watering has been right on as well. It's been a constant temp in the tent, and everyone else is completely happy with the situation in there. That dang B.O.G. is a fussy bitch I tell ya. I'm sure it's my pheno, and all, but it's not making me want to grow her again in the future unless the potency blows me away or something, IDK. I received one fem seed of her as a freebie, and that's the one I'm growing now.


I'm running the freebie BOG too. Thanks for the compliments and believe me when I say, it's the plant and not the grower. I see your work and can confidently state that as fact. It reminds me of what I share with my sales force about dealing with new prospects and rejection... *Some will, some won't, so what, next.* 

This Blue OG of yours just doesn't want to cooperate. Focus on the plants that are responding to your attention. I also agree with not writing off the entire strain because of a bad pheno. Might see a whole different plant with the next seed. I have to say this BOG has been my best specimen out of the bunch and I will be looking forward to seeing how she smokes.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 6, 2013)

prosperian said:


> I'm running the freebie BOG too. Thanks for the compliments and believe me when I say, it's the plant and not the grower. I see your work and can confidently state that as fact. It reminds me of what I share with my sales force about dealing with new prospects and rejection... *Some will, some won't, so what, next.*
> 
> This Blue OG of yours just doesn't want to cooperate. Focus on the plants that are responding to your attention. I also agree with not writing off the entire strain because of a bad pheno. Might see a whole different plant with the next seed. I have to say this BOG has been my best specimen out of the bunch and I will be looking forward to seeing how she smokes.


Thanks bro, all that really does make me feel alot better for some reason. I love the simple yet completely holding to truth wisdom that is "Some will, some won't, so what, next!" You can't make something work the way you want, no matter how bad you want it too, or try at it. Sometimes it's better to let it go, and just move your attention elsewhere. I won't neglect the poor thing, but I don't think I'll spend tons of time trying to do much with her anymore. I was already planning on buying a bigger extractor tube for my oil endeavors, and am now thinking I'm just going to harvest the top 6-8 inches of all the colas, so I'll have some decent flower meds, and blast the rest for oil. That way i can stock up on some really nice oil, and not be wasting what you could call nicer flowers for it. It's kind of a win win, you know. I don't waste actual good medicinal flowers, and I get to stock up on good strong meds for when I'll need them in the future. Plus that has the added bonus of being able to keep futute trim for some nice dry ice hash to have on hand as well. I was thinking about picking up a small machine to make bubble hash, but found buying an oil extractor tube to be alot cheaper, and my dry ice hash always comes out better anyways, at least as far as taste is concerned. I was even watching a video on how these guys put there hash in a seal-a-meal bag, and put it on the top of boiling water, and de-carbolyzed it I think to get out any remaining Co2. The small bag inflated, and they popped it with a needle to let out the gasses. I'm sure that would help alot, and there are alot of ways to do that really. So next time I'll hook up the extra procedure to my dry ice hash, and let everyone know how it helps, if it does, who knows. Until then I think I'll be shopping for a bigger tube, and this time I'm sure I'll be going glass. I think I would like to watch any reaction that's going on anyways, I've missed out on that up till now. Other than a bigger tube though I have the rest. I do still need some better tools for dabbing though. It's embarrassing to admit but I'm using a stainless steel pick from a nut cracking set right now. I need to get some wax carving tools to work with, and dental tools are killer too if you can get a hand on a couple.(I don't mean steal either) They help alot when you're working with the oil, before it all turns to crystals on you that is. When the stuff is gooey though you really don't want it sticking into every nook and cranny of your fingerprints. Oh, and BTW it does nothing for a cut, OUCH this S#*t burns! is pretty much what you'll be screaming. And no I was not testing it's medicinal qualities as a disinfectant or anything, complete mistake I assure you. It's hard to dance around like an idiot for too long though when you have precious oil on a griddle going to go bad if you don't attend it. Small sacrifice for the greater good in the long run, LOL. I'll definitely be keeping the Blue O.G. around for the future as I truly do think she has something special to show me still. I look at your grow Prosperian, and think to myself "If she can do that with absolutely no nutes besides what's in some bagged soil, I know I can grow this thing out,". Yours really looks nice bro, I so mean that. Healthy, beautiful color, great structure, not one sign of ever having any environmental, or nutritional stress. I guess my soil was a little "Warm" for her or something, LOL, IDK. I still have the 4 seeds like I said cause the cracked one in the five, so I'll have a couple more shots at her, and probably get like you said, a completely different plant. It'll be fun to run that much oil anyways, and maybe make myself sick of it for a while, who knows. Thanks for the kind words brother, it's amazing how another point of view can open your eyes like that, you know. Have a great day everyone. Peace and Love.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 6, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> Oh, and BTW it does nothing for a cut, OUCH this S#*t burns! is pretty much what you'll be screaming. And no I was not testing it's medicinal qualities as a disinfectant or anything, complete mistake I assure you. It's hard to dance around like an idiot for too long though when you have precious oil on a griddle going to go bad if you don't attend it.


 LOL... Oh hell yeah it burns! You should try eating some, my GODS. Of all the things I expected, a spicy burn was not one of them oh no. Report back on how the cut HEALS, though. I've never used it on a fresh wound, only in the 'regenerative' phase. I'd love to know if what I observed was the good ol 'placebo' a few times. Did do a helluva job on melanoma, though, saw that with my own eyes. But I really am very, very interested in the healing process after.

You know when you hurt yourself next to the sea, it also burns like a beeeatch... But heals SO fast! 

My father in law just had a cancerous growth cut from his leg. We only found out yesterday that it IS indeed cancerous, right on his wife's birthday, so the medical benefits are once again what interest me most deeply. My humble apologies for making science out of your accident Myco, but I figured observation doesn't hurt, at least I didn't ask you to put it on there. Muahahahaha. 

But seriously, you don't want to eat it.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 6, 2013)

Forgot to add, if I do use it medicinally it is usually dissolved into alcohol before even getting all the gas out of it. Not for smoking nor internal use, and much easier to apply... I think on it's own it's going to be a feeling akin to pouring whisky on a cut... You know it's working, but DAMN.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 6, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> LOL... Oh hell yeah it burns! You should try eating some, my GODS. Of all the things I expected, a spicy burn was not one of them oh no. Report back on how the cut HEALS, though. I've never used it on a fresh wound, only in the 'regenerative' phase. I'd love to know if what I observed was the good ol 'placebo' a few times. Did do a helluva job on melanoma, though, saw that with my own eyes. But I really am very, very interested in the healing process after.
> 
> But seriously, you don't want to eat it.


I have to say for all the stinging, and burning the thing never really even bled. It was a super clean cut with a razor blade, but it just bled a little bit, stung like all get out, and that's about it. I put a band aid on cause I was making hash, but when I took it off later to clean up what I thought would be a nasty cut, there wasn't even blood in the band aid really. Just a tiny bit from when I had smashed my finger later, and if it didn't bleed from that I would be thinking it was a miracle from above. Even then it seemed to have healed back up almost instantly. It's funny that you mention this cause i was just in the veg tent messing with my ladies, and noticed I had a small pain in my finger when I was moving a pot. I then remembered I had cut it, and noticed I couldn't tell where almost. The pain was just arthritis, but I have a tendency to look at my hands sometimes when they hurt to make sure they're not swelling on me or I put my gloves on for some compression. Otherwise i would have never thought about it again I think, but the thing has healed quick speedily to be honest. They have this stuff called liquid bandage, and it's basically super glue, but it doesn't heal like the oil, only seals, and disinfects. This could be a band aid boon, LOL. I'm really sorry to hear about your wifes dad, I know first hand that cancer can be quite a destructive beast within a family. I hope him all the best, and know you'll hook him up with "The Cure" if he asks. It's fortunate that he has your know how to rely on, if he so chooses to put it to use. I've been taking a little each day, and putting it in gel capsules, and swallowing them like vitamins. I can tell you right now my anxiety has been alot better, and I'm also sleeping better at night. It's not much either, I think I may be putting about 1/5 of a gram to 1/4 in each one everyday. It's enough to have fun with during the day, or sleep alot better at night, and not be anxious either. Not a hard decision really. I know it won't be a magic pill for everyone, but it's working for me pretty good so far. I haven't got any heart burn or indigestion from it either, so I'm pretty sure it's cool to be ingesting it like this. I don't think it could be any worse than inhaling it into your lungs after putting fire to it. I've been working on a few things today, and will reveal them later or maybe in the morning depending on how timing works out. I have pretty much made my mind up about the Blue O.G. being a 3/4% oil sacrifice. So that leaves me with some room in the tent. I'm not taking the B.O.G. out or anything, she'll have the time she needs to finish. I'm just gonna inch her out of the way a little sooner than usual from the better light, and make room for fresh blood is all. That being said I need to go back to work folks. Peace and Love.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 7, 2013)

Oh I deserve a smack upside the head... Gel Caps. My stars I never made that mental leap myself. I sometimes dissolve it into green tea or coffee, but a simple gel cap is sooo obvious. I even have some around that I used for ground shrooms a while ago. 

I'm going to start doing the same, eat some oil in the morning and try cut back on the actual amount of smoking I do in the day. Knowing plants, the effective medical dose should be waaaay under the effective narcotic dose, so I will try find a measurement to keep it at JUST noticeable. 

I have a strong feeling the oil might offer an easier balance for sick people that want the benefits but can't handle the high, as does happen quite often. It really might end up being bit of a breakthrough as far as medicinal cannabis goes!

Thanks again for your reply, in this way our common knowledge base grows, and that is the best thing I could dream of  Isn't unity awesome?!


----------



## prosperian (Aug 7, 2013)

myco, does your wife smoke? Mine has tried it a couple times a year ago by vape and didn't have a good experience. Said her head was spinning, nausea, and went to sleep. I was thinking about making her some edibles like cookies or chocolate. That woman loves chocolate.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm all about passing on good info brother. That is one of the major reasons I come here everyday. I love to be able to pass on any knowledge I might have acquired, and pick some more up while I'm here. I think you're right on about medical, and narcotic doses. I've been taking 1/5-1/4 gram by mouth everyday for I think 6 days now, and have noticed my anxiety is so much lower now, and I'm sleeping, and eating better too. Yesterday I smoked less, and this morning I've only smoked a bowl so far. I could probably even lower the oral dose I'm taking, and still see these same benefits, but why mess with something that's working. I would like to find the optimal dose for myself in the long run though. I'm sure it can even change everyday according to how much you eat, and how active you are. Something fun to mess with as I don't drive anymore, at least a car. I always get around by walking, or hop on my little scooter if it's farther than I want to hike. It's kind of cool I live on the edge of a pretty big city so I can take alleys, and smaller less traveled side roads to get where I need to. By doing this I can avoid traffic, and people trying to kill me on my bike. I can also stay a little more medicated than i would if I were driving a car. I always have my cool guy helmet regardless as I've seen way too many people crack their skull open, and it don't look fun. I've had a cycle with some kind of motor on it under me since before I could walk almost so alot of riding is really second nature to me so I don't suggest riding medicated to anyone else, I really shouldn't be doing it to be honest. Anyways, These are the gel caps i like to use.


These are even large for the amount of oil I'm using, but they're all I could find in a pinch at the health food store. it's weird to call this stuff oil when it's friggin hard as rocks.


This is some of my last batch I blasted the other day. It was a mix of trim from the Iced Grapefruit, and Menage a Trois. You were right all along bro you don't need flowers to come out with killer oil. I'm sorry for doubting that for a second, this last batch was cured trim that I had been saving from the Iced Grapefruit, I mean real cream of the crop trimmings that were properly cured in jars. The rest was MaT trim that i had dried thoroughly, and gave it a couple days cure in jars as well. The results were just stellar I think. Nice clear amber color and it turned rock hard over night almost. I heated it very slowly 3 times to help clear any residual gas from the butane, and then let it sit in a cool place overnight the results are a lovely amber colored cough drop. There is a little wax on the nugget, but sometimes you just can't avoid some air getting back into your oil if you don't have a vac chamber. I still think it turned out killer, and with a little time it will turn out like the crystal stuff I made with the skunk#1. It already chips, and cracks when I take a little off the bigger clump. I picked myself up another silicone container to keep my meds in the freezer for bad days. My little green one I like to just keep a little bit in for daily use so I'm not dabbing all day. My time got cut short yesterday, and i never got to put a lady in the flower tent. Today is the day, and I think the Cindy99 is my lady of choice. She's only in a 5gal container, but i think she'll be ok, and stretch out quite nicely to fill in later. This Cindy99 is one of the strongest plants in the cannabis genus. I'm serious people this lady is stiff stemmed as hell! You can almost not bend her stems without breaking them at some point, there is no give to her at all. I was working her stem, and pinching it, and all kinds of crap and I almost could not get her how I needed her. I was so worried at a couple of times that I was gonna break her or something. This is good, and bad folks, the upside is I have absolutely no doubts she'll be able to hold any amount of weight she puts up top, but on the other hand Working with a plant like that in a main-line could lead to disastrous results if you break a low branch. Every strain has it's up's, and downs I guess. I'll have a couple pics later of everyone in their new home, and spot in the tent. Until then, have a great day everyone. Peace and Love.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 7, 2013)

Looks so nice Myco. I am sold on this oil as the best way of medicating. I want to thank you again. You too Hamish. My oil is like hard taffy or a soft jolly rancher. I haven't smoked any flowers in days. Just the oil. I can't wait to start running better quality blasts. I can't wait to see the Cindy99. Who bred her? BTW I found my Bubblegummer to have a pretty good call for CaMg+ yesterday as did a few PE. Its all of us bro. I was thinking of the BOG you were talking about. Have a great day guys. Take it easy.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 7, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Looks so nice Myco. I am sold on this oil as the best way of medicating. I want to thank you again. You too Hamish. My oil is like hard taffy or a soft jolly rancher. I haven't smoked any flowers in days. Just the oil. I can't wait to start running better quality blasts. I can't wait to see the Cindy99. Who bred her? BTW I found my Bubblegummer to have a pretty good call for CaMg+ yesterday as did a few PE. Its all of us bro. I was thinking of the BOG you were talking about. Have a great day guys. Take it easy.



I was really loving the oil at first too bro, don't think you're going heavy on it, believe me you're fine. I find that using the oil in the morning works great for me, and lets me not have to medicate again until after I eat breakfast. I do a little dab, go do some of my morning chores, and such then I eat my breakfast whatever it may be, then I smoke a bowl like regular. A great start to the day, and as long as the cannabanoid profile is right it doesn't seem to slow me down at all, really it gives me energy since I don't ache like hell. I really think that Cal/mag, and maybe even Mg alone is really underestimated as an important need for MJ. I do think that the Bottle nute industry has a pretty good understanding as there are lots of good solutions for this problem I think. I personally like the CaMg+ from General Organics as they have the highest stated value of the two in their product I just wish I could get the exact dose down a little better is all. I will, I've just never grown alot of these strains before, and they all have their individual needs of course. My skunk#1 looked stellar, I just have to get back there I think. I just put a Cinderella99 in the tent about 45 minutes ago, and I should have a better handle on her as I've grown her before, and she's also a very easy strain to attend. I do know now for sure that the better looking of the two Bay11's is definitely a female, and I'm so happy about it, WOOOO! Talk about feeling like you dodged a bullet. The other one is going to someone so she should be gone in a day or so, and that leaves a little space for some babies I think. I still have 6 down stairs 2 Bay11's(1 for sure female) the one mutey leafed specimen that I'm not sure of sex, but think it's female is going away. The other 4 are the BubbleGummer, Iced Grapefruit, Skunk#11, and Yumbolt47. I think I'm gonna gift the Skunk#11 to someone as well, and clear a little more space for everyone else. In about 3 weeks the Blue O.G., and Sour Blueberry will be finishing up, and making room for others. That leaves me with the 4 to fill spots with, and when the Green Poison, and Cindy99 are coming out the other 2 go in, and that's where my new babies I need to pop come into play. I think I'll be popping 3 regs, and a single fem to be safe, and sound. i'm still deciding on strains, and if I want to pop all the same strain of regs or go rouge, and pop singles. The breeder of my Cindy is G-13 Labs. I've ran alot of their gear, and it always has seemed to fit the bill. I have such a great selection of genetics to choose from it almost gives me a headache trying to pick a couple out of all the greats, you know. I do know I want some super stupid frosty ladies to work with, but that still doesn't slim the choices down all that much really. I'll have to give it some more thought, and pick some winners out. Until then I have lots to keep me busy for sure, but I'll definitely get some pics up when I go to germ. I'll also have some pics of the flower tent after i figure a thing or two out this afternoon. Take er easy people. Peace and love.


----------



## hbbum (Aug 7, 2013)

On the edibles, they do last a lot longer, but in some ways they can be more intense. I have a couple friends that will not touch them, they do not like how they feel, but they will smoke. It takes awhile to figure out proper dosing, since some can take upwards of an hour to feel the full effects.


----------



## Dandilion Patch (Aug 7, 2013)

The master, whats good man!? Just wanted to pop in and say DAMN BOY! REP OUR CITY!

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to mycomaster again.



*

 


Plants look fantastic. Glad all is going well, sent ya a pm, hit me back. If or when you got time, looks like you got your hands full!


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 7, 2013)

Hey Patch it's great to see you brother! I was going to hit you back, and got really busy yesterday man. I couldn't see your photos though, I'm not sure what happened there. I'd really like to check em out though, if you want you could post em in here, I don't care. The more the merrier. I still need to take a couple of today, and what i've done in the flower tent, and veg closet. The Cindy99 needed to be watered so I gave her some CaMg+, FloraBlend, epsoms, G.O. Bio-Bud, and R.O. H-P-K all at 50% of the light feeding, except for the CaMg+, and epsoms. Watered her in real good to make her nice, and happy. After she starts setting buds real nice I'll hit her with the molasses, and give her a top-dress too. I don't want to load her up with too much before she even figures out the new time schedule, and starts doing her thing. She still has a slight leaf tip curl from the soil being a little hot, so she's fine as far as nutes go for some time. I just want to awaken all the goodies in the soil, and get them going over time really. I also have stuff called Diamond Black from G.O., and it's liquid humic acid for the most part, and am going to put a little in my soil with some ph'd water to cook my soil a little further, and help break it down more. I also think a touch of molasses is gonna go in the mix too. I was reading Prosperian say that this is one of the big pains about amended organic soil, and you couldn't be more right bro. I like Gandalf's idea of growing an auto alongside of your other plants to get a good read of what's going on, very perceptive man. Believe me if I had the room i would completely adopt your tech bro, unfortunately I don't right now, but I made a note of it in my master binder. To let you know how important I think it is, it was the only thing that has gone in it since I started detailing Main-Lining. I wrote it down as the A.G.A.(Auto Grow Along) technique. My wife doesn't smoke anymore Pros, but she's a heck of a flower trimmer though. Back in the day she used to smoke moderately, nothing like me though, ever. She can play the piano like nobody's business so I think the dexterity, and flexibility helps with all the scissor use. She also has a really good eye at keeping what's worth my time as far as trim for oil, and knows when to just junk something too. I can't even tell you guys how nice it is to be able to prep the soil, grow the plant, and pass on the trimming to her, and then pick back up at the hash's. I seriously think it would take me days to trim a single plant. She can trim up a plant like that Skunk#1 or Menage a Trois literally in 2 hours give or take. I jam some Ry Cooder for her, and she goes to town after I pick off the fan leafs, and such. Quite the little machine really. If I could just get her to do it topless, my life would be so complete, but I'm not pressing my luck, LOL. I love medibles, and she also makes all the cannabutter. If i really want to kick it up I'll add hash as well, but I usually smoke it for meds though. The capsules I've been taking kick butt though, and i think they're really helping. I've noticed the last couple of nights that I've slept better, and feel more rested. My anxiety is also alot lower, and I feel like I can make a decision easier. I have to admit though I'm still agonizing over what to pop next. I'm so happy to have 4 girls back in the tent again, and have it filled back up. I'll have pics, and details later. Take it easy everyone. Peace out.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 7, 2013)

I wish I had someone help me to trim things up. You are a lucky man. I think the A.G.A. is a great way to go too. I am sold on it. I think it saved my seedlings.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 7, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I wish I had someone help me to trim things up. You are a lucky man. I think the A.G.A. is a great way to go too. I am sold on it. I think it saved my seedlings.


I really know I am blessed, and try very hard to never take it for granted. My wife is such a beautiful person inside, and quiet a beautiful woman on the outside as well. I met her through a friends sister, and never looked back. I ended up drifting from the friend, and marrying the girl. That's one time I'm glad I didn't listen to the B.S. "bro's before hos's" line. I really am sold on the A.G.A. tech. I think if you can save a crop of great genetics with an auto that's pretty significant, you know. They basically grow themselves if given good soil, and light, why not. I'm having a really good day with getting stuff done I've been meaning to get to, quite the busy little bee. I really think the oil is helping with my arthritis, and helping me keep busy. The better sleep is helping too I'm sure, along with the energy from the extra food. What a boon for me, you know. Kind of, just what the doctor couldn't order. Back to the gardens bro. Peace out.


----------



## Dandilion Patch (Aug 7, 2013)

Critical plus auto- 53 days. Had our ups and downs, first try at an auto, looks like shes got at least 2 on her now.... Waiting for her to mature some more. Supposed to be fast finishers 55-65 days. Looking like I might be pushed to around 70 on this girl.. We shall see, still a ton of white pistils and all clear trichs still. Smell is amazing, not very strong, but when inhaled, strikes nose like freshly sprayed lemon pledge. Should be a great smoke. Now its no where near you're guys trees you got growing.. shit! but im proud of my little auto baby lol! Well, hope I can get on here often and chat with yall, love my weed talk, and this might be the only place i feel comfortable talking about the ounces of weed I have growing in my closet haha.


----------



## Dandilion Patch (Aug 7, 2013)

Hate the quality of phone camera pics, here are some from a few days back from my actual cam.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 7, 2013)

Nice looking plant bro, cool looking texture to her. She almost looks like velvet in the pics. I'm really diggin the sound of the lemon pledge man. I picked up some Lemon Thai Kush from H.S.O., and Lemon Kush from Female Seeds so I could get some lemonene going in my garden. I think I might be going that way with my fem seed I'll be popping. From everything I've seen, and heard it's a pretty big plant with quite the resin accumulation. I think it would make some real killer oil in the end, and the flowers would be nice too. The more I think about it though all the other strains start flooding in. I need to just make a solid decision, and go do it. I'm on here everyday man so whenever you feel the need to chat you know where I am. I was thinking I was gonna put the BubbleGummer in rotation to be next in the tent, but with her troubles coping with the soil she's makes me think twice about blasting her with the H.P.S. I've been noticing that the ladies Take about 3 days to adjust to the hid, but do fine after the initial adjustment. The Green Poison is doing really nice with alot of bud-sets on her now. I trimmed her up the other day with quite the extreme haircut on her. She was kind of thick like the Iced Grapefruit at first, but she's nice and airy now. I was always saying that the G.P. was coming along a little slow, and now here she is with the start of a ton of flowers, and it seemed to have happened over night. The Cindy99 is still droopy from the watering this morning, and then the hid hitting on her as well has left her looking tired. She'll be fine after she adjusts, like I said. Take er easy everyone. Peace out.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 8, 2013)

This is my Green Poison. She's really filling in nicely, and setting flowers like crazy. She had a pretty tough time adjusting to the more intense light, but she's worked that out now, and seems to like the new environment. The smell in the canopy of this lady is really nice, and quite pleasant. Skunky, with a little sweet to it. I'll have to get some pics today of how I trimmed her up on the bottom. You just can't see it from any of these angles very well, but she's been thinned out for sure. The Cindy99 I put in yesterday doesn't have all that under growth to trim up, and I'm loving the no waste of energy thing she has going on. After she perks up from the hid blast watch out cause she's gonna start rippin out flowers like nobody's business. This girl almost seems violent at times the way she goes into flowering like she does. Can't wait! I really doubt I'll be doing anymore updates on the Blue O.G. she might end up in some pics, but that will be the extent of it until I blast her for oil that is. Then I'll be doing some reports on her. Have a great day everyone. Peace and Love.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 8, 2013)

This is todays report for the tent. The Cindy99 introduced yesterday is dealing well with the new hid intensity, and coming right along adapting to it. I seemed to have over watered her a little yesterday too, so she's coping with it well I think. I really do like this strain alot, and she seems to be like another Skunk#1 as far as the ease of growing her. I put a 6500K cfl on her canopy to help with her transition to the more autumn light of the H.P.S. I also have a T12 stick light under her canopy as well. The Green Poison is cruising right along too, and looking better everyday I think. All the tops she has now is very encouraging to me for a nice final harvest. I thought she might really surprise me once she woke up, and boy has she. Just smells incredible with that musky yumminess she has. The Sour Blueberry is doing really well also, and has enough frost on her to freeze out my tent, LOL. Her flowers are so incredibly tight as well, and her scent will drive you nuts with the earthy, sour fruit thing she has going on. I was looking at H.S.O. and they have come out with a regular line of seeds too. They no longer only have fems, you can pick up their greatest hits in regular form now, and get you some males to work with if you want. They also have a couple of new strains like Pineapple Kush, and EmDog. I'd really like to try out the Pineapple Kush,and maybe cross it with their Pineapple Skunk. I think H.S.O. has some really great strains, and really don't get the attention they deserve for the most part. I think I might pop the Lemon Thai Kush just to show people every seed I pop of this breeder is a winner. I also have a Sour Diesel#2 from them to see what that's like too. I want to pop that at the same time as the CaliCon Sour Diesel I have to compare the two of them though. Here are some pics of this morning.


These are my Green Poison.


These are my Cinderella99.


These are my Sour Blueberry.
A group shot.

I'm just loving the bud structure of the Sour Blueberry. Rock hard, and really frosty too. Just a champ to have in the garden, and come harvest time I have the feeling I'll be even happier. I have plenty to keep me busy today so i guess i should get to it. have a great day everyone. Peace and love.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 8, 2013)

Looking great as always Myco. Did you see the genetics of the Bomb Cluster Bomb? I thought of you when I came across the description. That would be a cool strain to try down the road.

http://www.bombseeds.nl/cluster-bomb.html


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 8, 2013)

I have to say the Cluster Bomb was a hard one not to pop right away when I got her, considering her heritage, and all. (Cindy99 x Skunk#1)x Bomb#1 I think that would make some killer offspring I.M.O. I just wrapped up a grow with Skunk#1, and am growing some Cindy99 so I think I'll save that little gem for another time though. The possible flavor profiles of all that together alone constitutes a proper run of her. This time I went with some 1 fem Lemon Kush from Female Seeds, 1 reg Northern Lights x Skunk#1 from World of Seeds that I'm gonna call Arctic Skunk so I'm not typing out a thousand letter description every time, and 2 reg Sour Cherry's from Breeder's Boutique. I was reading up on the Sour Cherry, and there is so much potential there it's crazy. Casey Jones x Headband and Cherry Cheese, livers(blues). It's like the best of America smashed into England, you know. I have high hopes for these seeds, and will be happy to get healthy males from them. The Northern Lights x Skunk#1 (Arctic Skunk) is another regular seed, and should also be a really nice strain to work with. The best of the old school you can say, but I don't think I'll be keeping a male if I get one unless he's just bad @$$. With everything I have in the vault to run later I'm not keeping the first male I get unless he's really special. I don't want to have to keep up with too many dudes as this is all just for fun, and some cool crosses in the end. It would just be cool to come out the other end with something worth talking about, and maybe spreading to a couple close friends. The fem Lemon Kush is my ace in the hole you could say. It's my guaranteed meds for this round, and should make a nice addition to the garden. I don't want to start too many seeds at once like last time, and have to cull any without cause from nature. I'll probably start another fem, but I want to wait for a week maybe. The regular seeds will stretch my veg space in the long run, but will be worth the space I think. Out of the last three reg seeds I've popped all have been female though so it doesn't even seem like a gamble at all to plant them. I would really like a male that passes on some CaseyBand traits though from the Sour Cherry. I have quite the Sour fruit collection going on it seems. 

This is my process for starting seedlings. First I get clean solo cups, and put holes in the bottom with something. I like a steak knife cause it makes long thin cuts that water can drain from easily, but not your soil. I put 4 1/2 long cuts in the bottom sides, and one in the middle as well. I then use a small seed holder that's tapered and measuered on the side to make a small hole about 1/4 inch or more deep, and plop the seed in with the point up. I then carefully cover it, and slowly water in around the edges of the cup. I sometimes will moisten the soil first, and then put the seed in then merely mist the seed, and the top with a sprayer. It all depends on how I'm feeling I guess, IDK. I guess it really depends if I remember first or not. Either way is fine really, and works great. After I'm done watering I use a smaller clear cup on top for a humidity dome if I'm not actually using my big humidity dome seed starter thingy. I then just place em in a warm place with a little light until I see babies popping up. I'll move em up a little to better light when I do see them, and go from there I guess.


My new happy ladies(I can hope right) This is how I've popped all my last seeds, and it seems to work just fine for me. I think from the pack to the dirt works great, and really don't find a need to drown my seeds in water or anything. They always pop, and die in the soil if anything. I;ve never had any problems in the past with seeds not opening at all besides from older seeds. I know sometimes it can help to use water, and also to scuff them as well, but I think with fresh seeds it tends to take care of itself for the most part. if I have Super Special seeds, and want every last one to pop no matter what, yeah I'll start messing with nature a little. Other than that I'm letting the seed do it's thing, and if it's healthy enough it will pop, and do her thing for me.

i really have the Skunk#11 in the veg closet alot happier than the last time you guys seen her, and just wanted to pass on a couple more pics today. Holly my Bay11 reg that is the better of the two, I say that cause she doesn't have a messed up leaf mutation is definitely a lady, and I have proof. I was messing with her a little to get a pic of a pistil, and she is so dang sticky, and stinky! She's gonna be a bad mofo in the flower tent people. Ive seen a grow of her by a guy named JustinTime on youtube, and it was his frostiest strain ever, and he's out in cali with access to some really nice strains like Harlequin, and all kind of O.G. cuts and such. So he's had some really nice grows, but he, and I were both blown away by how ridiculously frosty this strain is. He was also the guy who grew the Sour Blueberry, and had such great success with it I picked some beans up. Now he'll be running the Lemon Thai Kush, and I'll let everyone know how it turns out, but I've seen, and heard other grows go spectacular with it. Skunk#11
Kind of a group Shot!


This is my Bay11 lady as you can see from the pistils. I'm sorry I don't have a software program to point at them with an arrow, but if you know what they are you know where they are in the picture, so I won't worry about it. I really am super stoked about this as she'll be such nice medicine, and really be a nice start into what I think of as a little more elite genetics. I know anyone can pick a pack up, but it doesn't seem to be a well known strain for some reason. After what I seen of her I couldn't wait to get some seeds, and see what came of it. I only ended up with the 2 seeds, but if I get anything close to what I've seen others accomplish I'll be acquiring more for certain. I have plenty to keep me busy at the moment though so I'm not gonna worry about it now. Oh B.T.W. Breeders Boutique is having a summer sale, and has all their strains at 50% off right now. I highly recommend them as their orders almost always seem to get through, and their genetics are stellar from everything I've seen, and heard. have a great day everyone. Peace and Love.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 8, 2013)

Always sooooo lush man! Them fresh beans will treat you well I just know it. Look at the home they are getting!! I severely thinned out my veg area today, chucked a whole bunch of mums into flower, trained down my favourites quite a bit. I will end up with an even lush carpet of green just like your bro, or at least that is my short-term goal now. 

ALWAYS inspiring coming to look at your thread.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 8, 2013)

Hemlock bred the Sour Cherry. Breeder's Boutique is class. The Breeder's Summer sale is without a doubt the BEST value in seed buying today. Great place to order from. Best personal service. I am big fan. My Engineers' Dreams have Casey Jones in their genes. I can't wait to watch these. I hear the Sour Cherry is dank. 

I was reading up on GDP yesterday. Seems like an excellent operation. That should be really kind. Things look great bro. I appreciate the pictures and explanations. Awesome all the way around.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 9, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Hemlock bred the Sour Cherry. Breeder's Boutique is class. The Breeder's Summer sale is without a doubt the BEST value in seed buying today. Great place to order from. Best personal service. I am big fan. My Engineers' Dreams have Casey Jones in their genes. I can't wait to watch these. I hear the Sour Cherry is dank.
> 
> I was reading up on GDP yesterday. Seems like an excellent operation. That should be really kind. Things look great bro. I appreciate the pictures and explanations. Awesome all the way around.


 Scrapping my 'tude order and getting the Deep Psychosis and Engineer's Dream instead. I think the LVBK will be my only Indica. These Sats are just so much more EXCITING. 

Great prices straight from BB man. Thanks for that.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks guys, really too kind. I think you'll be happy with your decision Hamish. I also have the Deep Psychosis, Engineers Dream, and Cheese Surprise. I'm really stoked about the Deep Psychosis particularly, but didn't want to pop them until I get a new cloner. I want to get a model that just sprays water so I'm not using chems on my babies. Not even rooting hormone, you know. The guys from Breeders Boutique are online too, and able to answer question about the strains. You're not going to get that kind of hands on attention from any other breeders. Not that you'll need it, but it's nice to know it's there, you know. I really wish Attitude would do something about their shipping to U.S. customers, it's a real bummer for me. I'm definitely a herbies man now, but wish they would get a better selection, Arrggghhhhh. It seems like Attitude always has everything I want, but only Herbie can get it to me. IDK, I think with the 50% off sale I might just stock up on some Breeders Boutique strains myself, they always seem to be fire. I'm really excited about the Sour Cherry, and am still hoping for a CaseyBand leaning male to pass on his traits. Now that would be a male worth keeping around, and breeding with. I think I'll be ordering the Tiresia's Mist this weekend too, so I can start a breeding project with that soon. I like the idea of no males, and only fem pollen to work with, pretty cool I think. I haven't heard much about the N.L.#5 x Skunk#1 A.K.A. Arctic Skunk. I'm pretty excited about the strain though, as I've had both, and they are stellar by themselves I just hope the combo is not disappointing. It's from W.O.S. medical collection I believe, so it couldn't be horrible as all the wos gear I've ever grown has always had quality in it. I have a Yumbolt47 going right now that is a real looker I think. I have some Wild Thailand, and Mazar x White Rhino as well. The M x W.R. is a fem seed, but the W.T. are 2 regs. I have to admit I have a special love for Eastern sativas, but can get frustrated with their lengthy flowering times. That's one reason I'm a big Cindy99 fan, all the sativa traits you'd ever want, but with the flowering time, and vigor of an indica. I don't have my camera today because a buddy borrowed it to take pics of his wrecked truck some drunk driver demolished, but he's ok so I don't have to kill the lowsey drunk. It does keep me from updating until this evening though. Have a great day everyone. Peace and Love.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 9, 2013)

... I couldn't scrap the Dream Beaver from Bodhi. I put that one through as my last 'tude order for a while. Just look at the spirit he put into that one, I NEED something that somebody loved this much while creating it:

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/bodhi-seeds-dream-beaver/prod_4164.html

And it looks like the 'tude has the last packs of it and Bodhi isn't planning another run far as I can tell. EPIC.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 9, 2013)

It's about time!
[video=youtube;7H8Cz9woC2A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7H8Cz9woC2A[/video]


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 9, 2013)

Both sides of my Menage a Trois had DreamWeaver in it so I wouldn't be scrapping the Bhodi order either bro. You also live in S.A. so I wouldn't be worried about ordering from Attitude either. It's really just their U.S. customers who have problems with customs. I really do think you'll be happy with the Breeders Boutique gear that you'll get as it's all quality genetics from everything I've ever seen. The other 3 strains I have waiting to run from them are all very much greatly anticipated by at least me. The last good strain my wife smoked was a Cheese variety, and ever since that has kinda been her go to strain to talk about as being strong, and she even loved that garlicy, musty, smell, and taste it had. So when I ended up getting a couple of Cheese Surprise seeds she flipped out, and even said "I might actually smoke that". I really think she'd like the Cheese Surprise as it has that Deep Purple Querkle in it, and I've heard that is so tastey too, so with the mix of that, and the cheese, oh wow. I think there would be berries in there along with grapes, and then the musky cheese, and garlic notes too. I think that could be a real fun strain to grow, but maybe worthy of upgrading my filter system, LOL. The Sour Cherry's I planted yesterday will be a real treat for the senses as well, I think. Plus the Arctic Skunk as I'm calling it, and the Lemon Kush fem will be a fun ride too. I think the Lemon Kush from the Chitral region of Pak, and Afg will be a nice change from all the Skunks, and Berries I've been growing. A little hashy lemons I can deal with, and the potency will be right on par with anything else I've been growing I think. Except maybe the Menage a Trois, that girl is a friggin monster, and the more she cures, and ages she's becoming a little heavy on me. Couch Lock! The one thing I do like about that though, is I smoked a joint down last night, and went right off to sleep, no problems! Real happy about that as I was getting less than 4 hours some nights, and last night I slept 6 hours straight, completely un-disturbed! I don't think I woke up one time, at least I don't remember it if I did. Pretty cool, and the oil gel caps are helping with this too, I would presume. Anyways, things are looking up. Thanks for coming in Hamish I can't blame you for the Tude order bro, good lookin out on a great snag with the seeds man. Peace and Love.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 9, 2013)

My next flavour I want is cherry again, the Sour Cherry sounds AMAZING! I grow out a lot of herb particularly with my wife in mind. She's got this super-metabolism and the energy level of a pro athlete (she was on the Olympic training squad for both swimming and gymnastics in her young days) so the funny thing is, she doesn't feel the "UP" high at all, she's all couch-lock oriented. Only Sativa that ever pleased her outright was the NYCD, but I will be quite frank with you: I LOVE growing the D. It is a gorgeous plant, as delicate as my wife is in looks, elegant and graceful, and the colours she rewards those that wait with are extraordinary.
But the stuff is WAAAAY too strong for me. Every strain she goes, 'Yes, THIS is dank' to ends up ripping my mind to shreds LOL. But then again, the medical benefits I look for are all brain-oriented, whereas for her it is physical discomfort. So looking at the LVBK I realised, shit, this is going to be TOO strong for me again. 
So I figured that this time around, the garden is going half/half, LVBK for my girl, and Dream Beaver and the CSSH for me  

Your wife like the cheese, I can attest to it being a firm favourite amongst my circle too. I must admit, I also really like it for it's oldschool flashback to the days of STINKY skunk weed. It does stink it up properly man! I'm not too much of a fan of the pure cheese any more... I made a loan to a good friend to help him start his business, things did not go too well so he did a grow to bail himself out. I got paid in cheese. LOTS of cheese. 250 grams of cheese. Being that it came with love from a person I will die for, trading it out was out of the question, I inhaled every last gram of his lovingly grown herb in total appreciation. But when it was done, I was done with it too lol. 

Have you tried Big Buddha's Chiesel? An AMAZING combination. Smells STRONG like cheese, but very exotic as opposed to stinky. Really is the best of both in one happy strain, Diesel elegance and complexity, with Cheese-like power and 'nose appeal'...

Anyhow, Attitude has sharpened up even more. From placing order it took 2 hours before I got the shipped notice. Really sharp. This time I hope they send me that super-tasteless shirt LOL. I'll wear it around the house just so my wife can get annoyed by it, muahahahahahaha. 'But baby, it's such a SEXAH girl playing with that bud' LOL


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 9, 2013)

Big Buddha's Chiesel, and Romulan Diesel from Next Generation are both strains I've had an eye on for a while as far as some good diesel strains to give a try. I was so lucky to have some real Romulan once when I was out in Colorado about 12-13 years ago I think it was. We were in boulder for the day, and had to drive through the mountains from Denver to get there, and on the way a buddy pulls out a big @$$ joint, and sparks it up. About 15 mins later I'm high as all get out, and we're driving up in down up in out of the clouds in the mountains, and the sun would come out, and them go back in. The rays from the sun were dancing all around in the clouds, and off of the mountains peaks,a nd valleys. There were purples, pinks, oranges, greens, and yellows everywhere, it was really quite the experience. When we got to Boulder we picked up some more premium smoke, and made a night out of driving back. I would love to get a really nice romulan mix with some diesel in there to help out the taste cause that I could live without, the cannabanoid profile in her is just phenomenal though. I think the cheese could benefit from a taste overhaul too myself, but to each their own. I do think the B.B.C. could be a nice strain if the fuel tones come out with that musky skunk thing it has. I love to sit, and think about all the cannabis flavors, and smells out there anymore. This is such a great time to be alive as far as the genetics are concerned with cannabis I think. Sure there will be more in the future, and there was the great landraces in the past, but we're right in the middle right now with great landraces in our hybrids that haven't been completely watered down yet, and all the strong crosses out there right now are so exciting, and waiting for the whole world to discover. There may not be an overwhelming chance of going out in the wilderness, and finding a new exciting landrace strain, but you can at least go to the interweb, and hopefully order yourself just about anything, you know. You want something that tastes like blueberries, they have that. If you want something that smells like fruity pebbles breakfast cereal, they have that too. Maybe you want something that tastes like cookie dough, yeah they even have that too. Quite the exciting times I say, and with some imagination who knows what's possible by mixing this with that. I still think a Transkei landrace with a cookies cut might come out crazy killer. That minty sativa with a nice cookie dough indica in there, watch out I'll push down an old lady for some of those beans, you know. IDK, maybe something for you to think about if you're interested Hamish. If anybody could ever pull a real cross of this magnitude off it would be you bro. You're the only person I know of that could ever possibly get the real Transkei in there. I'd be a liar if I said I didn't think of that when I was eating a mint Klondike bar. Maybe some Choc Thai in the mix as well somewhere, you know. Good Grief I'm giving myself a cannaboner. I have my mind so mixed up in crosses, and all the possible outcomes I'm gonna forget to eat or something, and wake up with my sugar crashing, LOL. I think if you got the guarantee from Attitude they have Gage Green shirts, and mugs right now. I think your wife would like the monopoly looking dude on front a little more than a weird chick with buds, IDK. I have half a mind to order for the stupid T-shirt. "Always runnin Dank" I can dig that. my wife, and I were at the hardware store the other day, and she walks up to me with a sign "Skunk Crossing" with a cute little skunk on it. She was like i seen this, and immediately thought of all the Skunk crosses you want to make. Would you hang it in the tent? I looked at her, and SWELLED with pride. Hugged her, and said "You never cease to amaze me babe" I sometimes ramble on about alot of stuff, but I never think she's really listening, but I guess she is. So now I have my Skunk Crossing sign up, and ready to tackle the feat with my baby watching over me, and my ladies. I just couldn't ask for anything more, you know. As long as I know she's behind me, I can take the world for mine. My Cindy99 is looking so much better now that she has adjusted to the more intense light. The Sour Blueberry is looking so insanely good, and the Green Poison is doing smashing as well. I dare to say even the Blue O.G. is coming right along. I'll get some pics later for you guys. Peace out.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 9, 2013)

Yeah damn straight these are truly wonderful and exciting times for reefer! I am really enjoying how complex flavours are getting. No more straight fuel, now it's fuel plus lemon or cherry, instead of just berries it's berries and spices and musk... There really is something out there to make ANY palate go NOM NOM NOM... The taste of 'more please' 
If you are up for a Diesel cross with the most insane cannabinoid profile, I had a taste of Soma's NYCD x G13Haze... The G13Haze really stepped it up to a whole other level. Still got that full exotic flavour, but it really STICKS for longer. But watch out, it's a few puffs and there goes your plans for the day LOL. Definitely a Sunday smoke. 
Awww man, sounds like our girls will get along just fine. One thing they'll definitely have in common is a husband that can talk.. a LOT... Only reason I seem so reserved on here is because I can't type very fast, I'm still using two fingers pretty much hehehehe. 
I want to marry the good Transkei to Nepalese Charas weed, the BLACK one. It has a deep, rich flavour, not earthy but not light either, almost makes me think of spiced Chai tea. I'll call it Baksheesh, which is what both India and the Transkei run on LOL... It ain't a crime if you have the money. Gotta love the third world for giving and taking like a normal person. Besides, in both places, people are POOR so I don't mind greasing some palms so I can move around in full freedom and make my hash and get it home too


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 9, 2013)

It is such an amazing plant. So much to offer in so many ways. It is mind blowing the potential that exists in breeding. As far as a killer diesel goes I have high hopes for Gage's Breakout. Who has the space for all these wonderful strains? It is frustrating in a very positive sense. I think the decision to buy some BB gear is a great one. They work some cool genetics. FUBAR (Vortex x Sensi Star) should be really sweet. I would love to try that. I guess the Sour Cherry has a high chance to turn that beautiful cherry color. I have never seen nor smoked bud like that before. I am very excited to watch the run. I have a few packs of Bohdi in the vault. I have never run his gear but I know it is as good as it gets from the vast majority of info I hear. Like you guys point out, this is a great time for the dank. So much out there to run. Gotta go. Work is calling. Take care guys. I love reading your posts. So much good info dropped.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 9, 2013)

Hey brother I feel you. If I could just grease a few palms to do what I need to do pretty much regardless what it is(to an extent), I'm cool with that. I don't want to hurt anyone or get over on people. I just want to grow a little dank for myself, and live a peaceful, humble life with my baby. As long as she's by my side, and I can grow my meds I couldn't care less where I am, or who I'm living by, you know. We've been looking for so long to find a medical state to settle down in, and this year they're having a vote in my state on medical marijuana, and I just hope like hell it passes. I really hate the thought of moving from my family, but will in a heart beat to avoid a felony prison sentence. Which is B.S. on this side of the imaginary line it's a felony, on this side of the imaginary line it's medicine, sorry but B.S. I've been doing everything I can to make people aware of what's going on, and to go vote, but I don't know if it will pass. It's really sad that in America we have such a huge epidemic of prescription drug abuse, and they would still rather you choke that crap down, and have doctors give it to everyone. Now that there are so many people of all walks of life abusing these damn drugs, how is a doctor to know who is really being responsible with them or not. I don't see why they're not pushing to be able to prescribe something they can give to someone for almost anything, and it's non-addictive, and you can't O.D. on it if you spent the rest of your life trying. Oh well anyways, I've wanted to grow so many of Soma's strains for a long time, but have always found them to be expensive. I understand the investment one makes when doing a breeding project, but i really wish there was a breeder who had broke @$$ patients in mind when putting some fire out on the market. There are the discount places like Female Seeds, and Seedsman that do the higher priced strains cheaper, and Seedsman even has some renamed Gage Green gear, but that still leaves a huge void in the market for discounted dank, you know. I'll make a concerted effort though to get a hold of some NYCD x G-13 Haze seeds, and see what it has to offer. After you tightened up my oil game bro, I'm willing to try just about anything you're throwing at me. I can never pay you back for helping me out with that, and getting me to a higher plateau. Anytime I bust out some out that crystal concentrate now people lose their minds. You just can't get stuff like that at all where I'm from, and if you are buying hash it's overpriced bubble or something you don't even want to be smoking on really. It'll be alot of fun to see what flavors I can pull out of the Sour Cherry, and Lemon Kush I planted yesterday. It's so much fun to have all these hobbies like growing, and soil construction, and hash making, and such. I really feel accomplished after a long day of taking care of my girls, readying the next generation, and completing the circle by curing out my flowers, and trim. Then making my concentrates, and medibles is also a blast I think. The only thing I would change is my location, and amount of plants I'm working with. I would be happy with 12 legal plants, but I would be stellar at around 24 I think. I know some look at those numbers and go wow that alot, but if you take into consideration I smoke before and after every time I eat, and have to eat like 6 small meals a day. A real pain in the butt to keep up with. The dishes alone drive me nuts. That Baksheesh sounds awesome man, sign me up. You have some solid breeding ideas, and some pretty wild ideas for crosses. You must spend as much time as I do thinking about all this. I don't think my brain ever turns off, that's my main problem with my sleep, I can never shut my mind off enough to get rested to fall asleep. I think I've blabbered enough for now. It's cool to talk with someone on the other side of the world like this, and have so much in common. I'll never know why people think we're all so dang different, oh well. Take er easy bro. Peace out.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 9, 2013)

HAHHAHAHA yeah my head NEVER, EVER gets quiet at all lol. And yup, reefer takes up more than a fair section of synaptic activity for me indeed. First thing people think of when I am mentioned is 'pot freak' not 'stoner' but total pot freak  I have too high a tolerance to be called a stoner I never LOOK stoned, aside from the high CBD strains that give me properly RED eyes.

You want to hear something really, really weird... I don't think South Africa will never see legal weed, not because of government being full of it, hell if it was up to them it would be legal and taxed already. 
Problem is they can't, because the vast majority of South Africans live in extreme povert, all sorts of funny things are done with weed by a LOT of people.
Like mixing it with anti-retrovirals and smoking that. Seriously. People break into AIDS clinics, steal the drugs, and mix it with weed then smoke it. It's not even real weed, I think you guys call it Ditchweed, no buds just leaves. 
There's another cocktail going around where they mix it with heroin, speed (the meth we get here is a whole different ballgame from the stuff over in the states, it's like crack it to cocaine) AND AIDS drugs.

So you can imagine what that does for it's image as a safe and harmless herb. Absolutely MENTAL. 

Yeah India is a trip. The Baksheesh system there is an actual respected SYSTEM. Of course you can get arrested for paying off the wrong guy or trying to, but going in there with somebody with local knowledge, it is less like paying somebody off than it is purchasing a service. 

In the ol' Transkei it is something best avoided I must admit, as corruption really is a problem on many levels, from government all the way down. I just kinda take solace in the fact that the one guy I paid off really was a very poor guy from a very poor town, I found out later he lives with 10 people in one house, 3 generations under one tiny roof. So it's his racket, fine man still a cheaper holiday for me than most ones I can take, and he's NEVER had a holiday. At least it's not the guy stealing out of trust funds and so on. But still, it is part of a bigger problem, and it is not cultural it is symptomatic of people living under a government that has not been able to serve them yet. 

Funny if you think that it was near the town Nelson Mandela was born in. 

Anyhow my bongs are getting me pretty ripped and it's quite late here, tokin on a DELICIOUS little piece of bubble hash a mate dropped off today. It was his first run with his bubble bags and it better not be his last. He made it off Big Buddha's cheese, it is the most beautiful hash I have ever seen. Completely blonde with a pure white inside. There is no other way for me to smoke this but with tobacco, he knew this and dropped some lovely organically grown low-alkaloid tobacco for me too, he really is a magician with plants of all kinds. No mad head-rush from nicotine, this stuff hardly has any and he also cures it so it goes VERY light in colour and is really weak in flavour and everything else. 
This bubble tastes like cheese concentrate. YUM. Off to bed with me now


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 10, 2013)

When I was reading your post Hamish, all I could think of was this song for some reason. It's amazing that people will take all the crap they do![video=youtube;UkkA2Vle-b8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UkkA2Vle-b8[/video]


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 10, 2013)

Muahahahahaha HAHAHAHAHAHA.... 

Myco, excuse me if I have shown you these before, but this is the NYCD from Soma I keep going off about. Words alone can not describe the beauty of these buds, I just had to come and post them even though I have shown these to sooo many people already. My dog's called Soma, after the breeder, to give you an idea of how obsessed I really am with the NYCD. I can't even smoke it much, but man, she is GORGEOUS :


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 10, 2013)

It's a damn shame people take something so curative like MJ, and mix it with everything they do, good grief people. I have some pics this morning of my tent. I wasn't able to update yesterday, but I'll get some info up today of what's going on. First up is the Green Poison I guess. She's truckin right along now with flower sets everywhere. Nice smell to her, and she does seem to be the super fast strain they describe her as. Took a little bit after the flip to do her thang, but after she made up her mind she's been all business.


A beautiful little hybrid here folks. Lots to make someone happy I.M.O. Next up is the Cindy99. Another hybrid of vigor, and grace with everything a real cannaisseur is looking for.


The Cindy99 only has 8 tops on her. 6 up top on the 5th node, and 1 each on the lower 4th node. She should have some really nice big, dense nugs on her tops. I purposely left her like this because I wanted some big colas on her tops instead of a bunch of smaller ones like the Green Poison. I've dealt with the Cindy99 before so I know what to expect from her, but the G.P. is a mystery so I wanted a bigger canopy to see how she yields like that. It's alot of fun to mess with your girls, and see how they react. When I need meds though I don't experiment as much, but when you have a little stock on hand, and have never grown a strain it's cool to check out what they can do. As long as you take care of them, and keep up all the maintenance they'll come out just fine no matter how you top, and train. Unless you get a stubborn pheno of course, and then it's a pain in the butt regardless.

^^Sour Blueberry^^



^^Blue O.G.^^

^^Group Shot^^

Have a great weekend everyone. Peace and Love.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 10, 2013)

Hey Myco, a bit off topic but reckon there's an off chance you've thought about this kind of thing: I just got the fright of my life man. I got this stuff to clean my shower with, one of these kinda super-detergents, set to work merrily humming along to some tunes... Next thing my lungs literally just felt like they were collapsing mate. There were windows wide open and all, but I had to crawl out of there kid you not. 
An hour later I'm still not 100 percent. Feels like there's a curtain over the inside of my lungs, heavy and just super unpleasant. 

Definitely the detergent. I am tempted to take a hit off the bong, a HUGE one, and hopefully coughing that shite out. You think that's a good idea, or would you advise rather waiting it out? I don't mind a session of coughing till my eyes water as long as it moves the hell off my chest that stuff. 

What say ye, see any possible harm from self-medicating with reefer in this case? I am naturally very cautious... 

Thanks bud, sorry to derail your thread with something unpleasant, but I would appreciate another's opinion in this one.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 10, 2013)

I think i might be cautious, and let them air out some before putting any smoke in there brother. I might be overly mommy here, but take er easy bro, and try to get some fresh air. Maybe take a walk get your blood moving a little, and get some air in you if you can. Blessings from Jah bro, I hope you're alright! Let me know would ya. Peace out.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 10, 2013)

i think Myco is spot on bro. Go outside and sit for awhile. You need fresh air above all. Perhaps the chemicals mixed with water turned into a gaseous state. You will be fine with fresh air bro. Cold fresh air. I want to know how you are in an hour or so. Don't smoke bro.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 10, 2013)

My GP came around and sorted me out with a nebuliser, stuff I used has actually been recalled off the market, bootlegged goods sold by my local store it seems. Not going to take the legal route with them, but they will no longer remember me as the nice guy with the very big hair...
Doc reckons if I DID hit the bong I would've gotten the stuff off my chest, yes, but also reckoned it would've left them RAW so wouldn't be worth it far as comfort goes. 

So sensible advice, thanks guys. Just so glad to be living where I do right now, I can't think of anywhere else a GP will just drop everything and know right where my house is too and JUMP. Guy's a HERO.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 10, 2013)

Sounds amazing there. Good news. Get back to cleaning now. Sick time is over.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 10, 2013)

Whooooo! Glad to hear you're good bro! Prime example of a doctor who cares man. I don't think I would be too happy with the store owner either, he's trying to just make a buck, and couldn't care less who he's hurting obviously. I hate greed, really makes me sick. I was getting ready to post a veg closet up-date before you came in here with all that drama, J/K. For goodness sake if you ever have anything like that happen again, please come in here, and let someone know. I know your lady's not home so it was pretty smart to reach out. I really am glad to hear you're cool now. OK, I guess I'll do the up date now that we're all alive and kickin to read the thing. Everybody is looking good, but the weak will be culled today. The second Bay11 has showed definite sex today, but will be going to the compost heap I'm afraid. I hate to do it, but the leaf mutation on her sucks, and I could never get her to grow uniformly so she would be akward in the flower tent as well. i had to do some serious work with some of the other girls today to control their height issues. I actually super-cropped the Iced Grapefruit in a way, but there was no breaking to it, just alot of caressing, and a little pinching. I then slowly bent her over from her farthest point, and worked my way down her stalk to the point where I bent her over. I give even pressure I don't bounce it. After a little work with her she was good with it, and had a nice 90 degree bend to her without a single broken fiber! I really don't like to open a stem up with a break if possible, and it usually is. Then I took some soft tie, and made her a brace so she won't bend over the rest of the way, or break her fibers any. Plus with the brace she'll stay stronger, and knuckle up faster. If I want or need to I can simply bend it to get her into any position I want to later to fill the canopy in more fully.
<- Before No broken Fibers!<- After<-Soft tie support

It can't lean over any further, but it could go back up. This way only a good outcome will be reached, if it goes back up I can work it back down. If it stays where it is, all the better. This is such a healthy plant, and very strong willed too. Sticky to work with, and smells great as well. I can't wait to get a bigger plant of this strain into flower. This pheno so far is a real pleaser too with her vigor, and structure in mind. Next up the Yumbolt47.
 

I opened her up quite a bit too. Just a great plant with alot to offer. I still have her in a 2gal pot too, so she still has alot more to offer. I still have some training to do with this one so you'll see her again soon before you see her in the flower tent.


These are all my ladies in the veg closet. The BubbleGummer is looking alot better now, but is still dealing with a little curl. The Bay11 is doing great, and the Skunk#11 is doing well too. Quite a nice group of ladies if you ask me. I'm real excited about this crew, but the next generation will be even more amazing.


As you can see though the future will have to wait a little, LOL. I'll let you guys know when they do start to do something. I would think by tomorrow morning I should see something. It takes a little longer if you don't soak your seeds or any of that, but I think they usually do better in my observations. Have a great day people. Peace and Love.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks again for the concern guys  My doggy dragged me out for a walk, she knows her shit after a little while it all started easing off. She was really chilled out, normally she's all over the place. Clever things, dogs, really amazing. And afterwards, this is the really awesome part, I just chilled on the bed for a while, cat came and started massaging my back too  It was GREAT until she stared using claws. 

Anyhow, Myco, the 'soft tie' support... I am not too sure I know what those things are. I checked it out on the pic, looks like a bit of rubber with a wire in it so you can hold a branch in place, am I right about that? I NEED me some of those, I really have to find out what they are called here everything has a different trade name (even movies come here with different names sometimes). 

Do you pick those up from nurseries? I really can put some of those to very, very good use!

Now that I have had a chance to fully appreciate your earlier post too, DAMN that's looking LOVELY. Now that I see how you top and train (first time I see a pic of the stems on your plants so low down) I know I am in the right place to learn some real tweaks for my garden: I grow my mums in EXACTLY the same way, except I still have a way to go as far as the training goes. 

So you use that 'supercropped' little bend and a tie to bring the branch down so you have even canopy? It's pretty sick, I just stole a trick from you, muahahahahahaha....

And thanks again for your concern guys it REALLY means a stack! 

Love and Light!

MH


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 11, 2013)

Hey bro, how's the lungs this morning? You nailed that soft tie, just a heavy gauge wire in a nice rubber wrap is all it is. I really like this soft tie stuff, you can use it for just about anything. need to bundle some wires in your tent it can do that, need to hang a fan upside down, it's strong enough for that too. It's also helpful with training your plants as well, LOL. I really do use this stuff for a ton of different things around the house, nice and cheap too at 24 feet of it for less than $3. The "supercrop" is something I'll use as a last ditch attempt to keep a lady low. I've been trying to pull that plant open, but can only take up so much horizontal space in the veg closet. I try to get them to go up then out, up then out. That way I'm working them both a little tall, and out like a bush as well. This way I'm not only worried about getting her bushy or tall, but ending up with a version of both if that makes sense. The plants in veg now are some of the biggest I've had in my inside grow. I'm afraid by the time I'm able to flower a couple of them I might only be getting one or two in my tent. I think that would work for now cause the med return would be about the same as a couple of smaller ones, but it just wasn't the plan though. I think I'm gonna clone my Skunk#11, and recoup some room that she's hogging up on. She grew so dang fast after getting her nutes right, and turned into a friggin bush of quite big proportions, quickly. I'm really starting to dig on her though after our rocky beginning, and I definitely want to keep her around for the future to at least get some meds off of her. She's such a beautiful sativa dom lady I hate to cull something so nice, you know. Besides if I keep killing off plants Gaya's gonna get pissed. My flower tent just turned on, and I measured my Green Poison, and the thing is at 24in now. I believe she's stretched 9in so far since the flip. I doubt she'll stretch too much more, but we'll see folks. I think I'll lower her a little today so I won't have to raise the hood any on the other ladies. Have a great day everyone, updates throughout the day. Peace and love.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 11, 2013)

Morning Bro!

Yeah feelin good, still taking it easy and not smoking... I put some oil in a gel-cap to make up for that. Now I'm really hammered indeed. Been a while since I felt this gwaffed 

Yeah I am also much more happy with the LVBK now it's not eating ALL my room. I went for flowering mums and keeping clones so I have all the space in the world for attemping my mainlines and other new training tricks. Stalks are very strong and pretty 'snappy' on it so I am going to work the shoots sooner than usual and perhaps move the ties as the branches grow, slowly stretching them flat with minimal stress. 

I need more veg room now, and I know just where to go for too  Now I've seriously got no hoods left, busting out the last one for a CFL in my new 'baby' space I am making. So I am going at this SoG with a 3-tiered approach now and I feel much happier about it. 

You have a wonderful day mate, I'll pop by and keep an eye on your updates for sure


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 11, 2013)

Good to hear you're better bro. Probably pretty smart taking it easy on the lungs though. Gel caps are a great way to medicate, and not have to smoke a thing. I'm going to a car show later so I put a little extra in my daily oral dose for the arthritis pains I'll be having for sure later. The Cindy99's stem is very rigid, and snappy kind of as well. Strong enough to hold all the weight of very heavy flowers, but it makes it difficult to train her at all with older growth in mind. I got in the tent this morning so I could move some of the girls around for better position. I moved the Sour Blueberry to the front of the tent from the rear right. I noticed that her under growth is really frosty as I couldn't see much of it before. I started looking her over, and getting pretty excited as she has at least 3 weeks left to mature even more. Her colas are huge now running almost the full length of the branches they're on. Every one of them has a lean to it with all the weight accumulating on top, and the density of the flowers there. She's so healthy with a nice look to her, but still no color coming on yet. 


These are all lower flowers that really don't get any direct light if any. I have this lady Main-Lined though so she should be getting a pretty even distribution of everything in her, as far as nutrients, and hormones, and such. I have to say her tops are even more impressive, and are quite beautiful. The Sour Blueberry has been a great strain the whole grow, being alot like an easy Skunk strain to grow. She takes whatever you can throw at her, and just keep going happily along. It's funny to watch her sway back, and forth happily in the wind now that she's in the front, and almost looks like she's listening to a song only she can hear. Her long graceful colas are filling in even thicker every day, and will soon look like full blown baby arms I think. Her touch, and fell, and some of her looks remind me some of the Menage a Trois a little. Her smell is all her though with some uniqueness to it. Earthy, sweet, and a little forest berry in there too. This lady still has like 3 weeks left too, so there's alot of time for development here. If she needs to go longer of course she will, but you guys know how I hate too many amber trichs on my ladies.

I'll try to get a little update of the Blue O.G. too, even though I said I wouldn't update her any more I hate to feel like I'm just leaving her out like that since she's giving me meds after all. I have to warn you though upfront she has a little light bleach on 2 of her tops, and when she had the Mg issue some of her top leafs bleached out as well, and look weird now. Other than that though she's really doing really good now, and I can say is even impressive. I don't think she was ever completely happy with her soil situation, and has just went up & down the whole time in flower. She was a picky beotch from the beginning though with all her slow growth spurts, LOL. Oh well, next time I know to go lean on the nutes in her soil set-up, and keep her far from the lights too. he has some nice swell to her now though, and with all her frost she's gonna make some insane concentrates. Enough for now, I'll get more on her later with some pics if I can. Have a great day everyone, and enjoy the rest of your weekend. Peace and love.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 11, 2013)

I've grown a few strains that seem to ripen from the bottom up... It's killer because once the tops are done, EVERYTHING is done for sure. Come to think of it, all the Spanish reefer did that: The Jack47 from Sweet Seeds, Critical Mass from MNS (also made in spain) and I had one called Milaga Diesel, beans from a private grower in, well, Milaga. All of them ripened bottom-up...
Sour Blueberry sounds wonderful, can't wait for the smoke report!


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 11, 2013)

That's a pretty interesting observation Hamish. I like how a strain will adapt to the environment like they do. That would be my guess on the finish, maybe environmental adaption. I moved the girls around a little more, and got a couple shots of the Blue O.G. I went a little lower than normal, and got some pretty cool shots I think. This Blue O.G. is just frosty as all get out people. I was in her lower canopy, and was clearing out some leafs that were done, and noticed her flowers are just rock hard even as low as I was. Her tops are of course tight knots, but her lower flowers are amazingly tight as well. It's hard to explain this to the detail that's it's true, but I can show you guys after I harvest how they turn out in the end. Until then though, I have some pics of some very pretty flowers.
 

Such a beautiful girl I.M.O. When I was working on her she was putting out the most wonderful smell. The entire room filled with the smell of berries, Kush, and maybe lemons. I can't wait to get my hands on her for some oil, and get those flowers dry for some meds too. I haven't put a scope to her yet, and probably won't for at least another week or two, but she's coming along regardless. I'm glad I have more seeds of her, and didn't write her off too soon. These genetics are weak to any sort of stress, but they will reward when done right I think. Prosperian's Blue O.G. is a beautiful specimen, and I think she's gonna make that man really happy. I still have a little time to make this one happy, and am just giving her plain water here on out. Plenty of CaMg+ though, as I've found that she has quite the fetish for it. It seems alot of the newer strains eat Cal/Mg like crazy or maybe it's me, IDK. What do you guys think? Have a great day everyone, I'll have some better pics of the Blue O.G. soon. Peace and love.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 11, 2013)

Yeah Myco ALL the OG's really need more Mg than most, I've noticed that too... Those buds do look insanely dense from where I am looking, and with those thick white pistils I bet you're going to see some insanely fat calyxes on her. 
I have a seed of it I got as a freebie with a 'tude order. Just went onto my 'must grow soon' list 
Frosty as all hell too!! I'll catch you guys again tomorrow evening or so, early night for me (well it's almost 11pm here) and a very early morning, just had a killer little evening walk so I'm going to sleep like a brick. 
Have an EXCELLENT week Myco!


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 12, 2013)

Hey bro, wife should be back today right? That should be an awesome reunion for you man, enjoy that. This is my first O.G. strain believe it or not. I've always been more interested in the fruity strains I guess. My Iced Grapefruit in the veg closet is looking outstanding so I took a quick pic this morning of her leaf.


This is a pretty small plant mind you, but she's as healthy as you could want a plant. I really need to get in my closet today, and get the Skunk#11 a little more tied down so she can flower out soon. I don't know how much typing I'll be doing today as my arthritis is livid for some reason. Take er easy everyone. Peace out.


----------



## prosperian (Aug 12, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> My Iced Grapefruit in the veg closet is looking outstanding so I took a quick pic this morning of her leaf.
> View attachment 2773332


Nice, green leaves are happy plants. Good job myco!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 12, 2013)

I love that color of green. Your shots are showing dank after dank. I think that the newer strains are asking for more CaMg for sure. How much CaMg+ do you usually use per gallon and how often are you using it? I am using anywhere between 20 drops per gallon in the teas or a tsp per gallon in plain water once a week.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 12, 2013)

I've been using it at 1 tsp a gallon per week, and about 15-20 drops for my teas too. I think some of these ladies are wanting it at a higher ratio still though. My Green Poison is looking slightly deficient after looking at some close pics, and even the Cindy99 seems to want a little more as well. The ladies in the veg closet could use an extra dose I think too. Especially the Skunk#11, I think she's been def for a while with her really light green. I hate to dose the things nuts with it, but it seems to be getting close to that. I'm not going to go crazy with it or anything, but I really need her to get healthier or I might just cull her for the space. I don't want to fight that thing all the way through flower for poor results in the end, you know. I could use the space alot more wisely I.M.O. I hate to feel like I've given up on her, but it is what it is if she doesn't start to do a little better. I was thinking the same about the Blue O.G. not too long ago, and she started to pick her head up some, so we'll see. Every strain is very different, and has a different set of requirements. I think one of the best things you can do for your ladies is to water them individually, and with separate nutes if you're using any. Too many people seem to do mass waterings, and it doesn't do your girls any favors. Even if it takes 3x as long it's the best thing for the ladies I think. Usually any time taken individually with your girls is rewarded by them. Peace out.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 12, 2013)

I agree with you 100%. I'll tell you what speaks volumes to me on CaMg use is that my low levels of application has the sats looking very happy yet the more indica leaning plants are showing defs. We all know that the indicas feed like crazy so I am going to up the old CaMg to the tbs per gallon that the G.O. calls for. My bubblegummer looks like it really wants it bad. Some of her upper leaves are pretty bad. She is growing like crazy though. It's the way it goes I guess. Weird. If you want new strains to grow and a variety of flavors then some bumps are sure to come with learning them. BTW....your pictures really are amazing Myco. Classics.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 12, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I agree with you 100%. I'll tell you what speaks volumes to me on CaMg use is that my low levels of application has the sats looking very happy yet the more indica leaning plants are showing defs. We all know that the indicas feed like crazy so I am going to up the old CaMg to the tbs per gallon that the G.O. calls for. My bubblegummer looks like it really wants it bad. Some of her upper leaves are pretty bad. She is growing like crazy though. It's the way it goes I guess. Weird. If you want new strains to grow and a variety of flavors then some bumps are sure to come with learning them. BTW....your pictures really are amazing Myco. Classics.


Thanks about the pictures man, I've been taking a ton of them lately, and hope I'm getting a little better. The wife went out, and picked up a usb hard drive for me cause I was cramming all of them onto sd cards, and the rest were going on the lap-top which was really bugging her. We share a 4 year old computer for her school work, and all my grow, and riu crap so it can get full. If it's not screaming fast she gets annoyed really quick. I'm pretty much noticing the same thing as you are as far as the indica/sativa thing, and the Cal/Mag feeding. All except the Skunk#11, she has always had a greater need for the Cal/Mag. I know some sats can have a lighter color, but I think it's been a slight def the whole time, but she's still a friggin huge bush, IDK. I checked twice, and the general feeding for the G.O. CaMg+ is 1 tsp, and the heavy feeding is 2 tsp. I'm gonna up to about 1 1/2 tsp on everybody the next watering, and go 2 tsp on the Skunk#11 with some accompanying epsoms as well. All the girls in flower are in line to get a dose of actual bottle nutes so I'm gonna hit them with the CaMg+ as well pretty good, and go with the epsoms with them too. I have to check, but I think the Green Poison's soil will be getting it's first dose of molasses. I think i might go ahead, and give the Cindy99's soil a little taste of molasses too just to jump start it all, and see if it will help with her claw issue a little. I definitely know to thin that soil out a little more now. First it got the BubbleGummer, and now my Cindy99, good grief. I thought I was going easy with the Cindy99 too, but she ended up with that claw. Oh well, other than that she looks amazing, and just growing like crazy. The Green Poison stretched out some 9-10 inches since her flip, and she looks beautiful now with a nice full canopy of great looking bud sets. Quite an amazing strain so far I think, and i know you have one around too, so I hope yours is coming out as good as mine is. I had to do a little maintenance on the Sour Blueberry pulling some of colas back up to center because they're getting a slight lean to them. I just put a little ring of the heavy soft tie around the stem, and then took a zip-tie around the ring, and looped it the the tomato cage, and then zzzzziiiipppppppp to the right place. pretty easy really, and keeps them exactly where you want them. Now I have better light penetration on the lower flowers, and everybody should be a little more happy, and fill in better for me. Even attempting this with the Blue O.G. would be so futile as she has way too many branches to do this successfully. I think when I start to see a fade on her I'm gonna do some selective leaf trimming on her. I just mean that I'll go through, and start to take out what's actually covering flowers that might still benefit from these leafs removal. With my soil having the nutrition it seems to have this won't really be too negative for the plant. What it will do is let that intense light swell the flowers it reaches that much more before I'm chopping on her, so I think it's worth it. I think for now on I'm going for an 8-12 main tops on my plants. I've always known there is a limit to what a plant will ultimately yield, but the magic number for my set-up seems to be that, 8-12 main tops. I did a main-line with 8 main tops with the Sour Blueberry, and that sucker has baby arm colas already, and something like 3 weeks to go. That is just bad @$$ if you ask me! This has Blue Dream yields with what seems like alot shorter flower period so far. I think after harvesting, and drying out the flowers of the Blue O.G. though I could play marbles with the smaller flowers they're so dang dense. Like I said earlier this is my first O.G. strain. I think this girl was still a bad pheno, but her flowers are rock hard, and just covered in frost though. Next time I'll have her perfect, and really see what she can do, but this time isn't a total bust like I was almost thinking for a while. When the density of those flowers started to set in I knew I still had something going on, but when the frost really started to set in like it did, I knew I had something special. I'll still be making alot of oil with her, but alot of the flowers will be really nice to cure out. I guess I should get to some more farming, huh. Have a great day people. Peace and Love.


----------



## prosperian (Aug 12, 2013)

I keep all my grow info, calendars, pics, on an external hard drive and erase it from everywhere else. Just in case of an emergency, yank and hide. I don't store porn, so there's lots of room on my hard drive! LOL!!!!!


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 12, 2013)

I was able to get a couple shots in before my batts died so I'll have to get more, but for now I have a couple of fun pictures. 
These are all my Blue O.G. 

The above picture is my Sour Blueberry. Just beautiful looking, and smelling. I have a couple more pics of her too, but they're from a lower perspective looking up. I was looking at the pictures on my computer after taking them, and when I was going through looking at them in order thought, that's a nice cola, next picture, that's a nice cola too, then the last picture I thought, holly crap look at that thing.


This is a friggin bat people. I don't know of any damn baby with an arm that big, do You? The flowers are so rock hard too. Admitted the Blue O.G. are a little more dense, but it does not take away from the fact that these are as solid as a popcorn ball. Just no popcorn buds here, LOL. i'm gonna move the blue O.G. today to get her out of the rear of the tent, so I'll try and get some pics of her up too. I just thought these deserved a little post of their is all. I just really couldn't be any happier with the way this lady has turned out so far, and I think she'll still surprise me at the end even more. Have a great day everyone. Peace and Love.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 13, 2013)

STELLAR pics man, if you get any better I'd be able to pick the buds right out of the computer screen because they'd be REAL LOL...
Really digging to read about how the Blue OG is starting to impress you... That's typical OG behaviour right there, keep it all for the end and then put every last drop of energy into the flowers. You end up with such incredibly good calyx-to-leaf ratios, I bet trimming her up is going to be a real treat!
The Sour Blueberry is one helluva impressive plant man. I've been the opposite when it comes to flavours, I've been all OGK and Chem for a few years now, but I am starting to miss something sweet in my garden now. 
Oh and reports are coming in about the LVBK from across RIU... I really thought I don't know how to grow reefer, she's been soooo slow and unresponsive. But it seems that is just how she is. I just got report from Galvatron that his are also and I quote 'extremely slow veggers..' No good for an SoG that way. 
So as soon as the Dream Beaver gets here I am focusing all my energy I can spare on them beans. Started up 5 new Tahoe mums, THANKS SO MUCH for the info on how you use the soft ties, I've used the same principle but on small plants and using pipe cleaners, wire with soft fuzz on it. Literally just looped around the stem and then bent the wire down to keep the branches in place. Training them without putting any tension on the root-zone, I can now train thick stalked little plants with even less stress.
That was a trick really worth learning, and I am truly grateful to you for showing it to us!! It is really serving me very well already!!

All the best to you and your girl, I hope she has great success with her studies also. I finished my studies with Berklee last year, also working on PC and internet in their online extension school, it was tough to fit into the schedule of normal life but I did it and scored a near perfect GPA too. Funny how I bought my wife an external so she can keep pics off the PC LOL!!! 

Yeah it's EPIC having my family back here again. So much to catch up on! 

Have an EXCELLENT week Myco! I'll be back with PICTURES soon now that the camera is back in the house too


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 13, 2013)

I was checking out some other O.G. grows, and found you to be right on about them bro. You wait, and you wait, and all of a sudden, "boom", heavy @$$ flowers everywhere. I kind of like that, you know. It sounds like you'll be busy for a while man. I really like the Dream Beaver, I was checking on it's lineage as I thought(or maybe just assumed) it must be a DreamWeaver mix, but as usual I was wrong on that one. Quite the genetic marvel that one. I'm really glad you found the soft tie info useful bro, I used pipe cleaners for years training my plants, but always had rust issues with them, but found these one day, and never looked back. They have heabier versions like friggin 10 gauge wire, and then there's the smaller lighter stuff too. Both are made by the same company, but the heavier ones you can do almost anything with. I like the smaller stuff on my smaller ladies then they get graduated to the heavier wire when the go into flower sometimes. A buddy of mine has his inline fans hung with the stuff. My wifey seems to suck up information like a vacuum man. She's had a 3.75 gpa or higher ever since High School, and has honors in almost every class she's been in. Between all the grants, and the other stuff she's won along the way I think she's only ever payed for half of her education if that. She's one of those type of people that are so damn smart you just teach them stuff to see if her head will explode finally, but never does. She uses me for a dictionary or thesaurus at times, but that's ok as I've won spelling bees my whole life. Lost alot of all that now as you can probably tell at times, but it's still rattling around in there I guess. I better get to some gardening, but I'll be on and off riu all day, so see you around bro. Peace and Love.


----------



## prosperian (Aug 13, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Really digging to read about how the Blue OG is starting to impress you... That's typical OG behaviour right there, keep it all for the end and then put every last drop of energy into the flowers. You end up with such incredibly good calyx-to-leaf ratios, I bet trimming her up is going to be a real treat!


That's good to hear about the Blue OG. Didn't want myco to get turned off to the strain by how it's growing. Glad to hear from myco that it might be kicking into gear. It is very popular and I get asked about it all the time on RIU. You would think it would be fantastic based on it's popularity.

Anyway, thanks for sharing Hamish.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 13, 2013)

I haven't really touched the Menage a Trois as to let her cure out some. I decided what the hey I'll get a flower out, and see where they're at. OMG people can you say berry cobbler! First off the smell that hit my nose when I opened the jar was so friggin delicious. Berries, sweet sugary cereals, and hints of tarts maybe. I start to break the flowers open, and I'm getting the berries alot stronger, and there is a cobbler smell in there very distinctly now. I can't nail down any specific berries, but the cobbler with a mixed berry smell is really accurate at this point. I put fire to them, and all the tastes flush right over the tongue with the inhale, and the exhale is stronger even. You slap your lips together, and you feel as if you've just swallowed a bite of berry cobbler. I like to make myself cough lightly after a hit as well as this will bring flavors across your tongue again, and they're all there. Such a sweet velvety smoke with no lung expansion or cough at all to it. Even the biggest of hits doesn't produce any burn or negative effects just a bigger rush after the exhale. No cough what so ever or any tinge in the throat at all really. I want to say it's like air, but there is a heavy quality to it almost, but it's all taste, and flavor though. I immediately get a rush off the exhale, and just smile. The more you smoke the more you smile, and feel giggly, and stupid. The stone off of it has mellowed out quite a bit, and seems less lethargic, but I still don't feel like doing too much, LOL. I tell you what though, I do have enough motivation to go, and raid the fridge I think. I'm so impressed with how this plant turned out, and couldn't be happier with the end results of her. What a great strain I really don't know why this one never took off cause she's an awesome set of genetics I think. I find it hard to believe I lucked out, and got the one pheno that's any good or something, but it does happen sometimes. I still have the 5 reg beans left so I'll just have to see some time in the future I guess. Here are a couple of pics of some of the flowers.


The creamy smoke off this is so delicious. If this stuff can't give you an appetite, you're already dead, and have no need of eating folks. I was weighing the flowers of this, and after it's all dried the weight is impressive from the density. Smaller flowers come out to 2-3 grams pretty easily. Looking at it now I could have let the calyx's swell a little more, but then the trichs would have had alot more amber in there, and I just don't want that in my meds. Well I guess I should get busy for a little while. Go work the buzz off some too cause this stuff is pretty strong for sure. Take it easy folks. Peace and Love.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 13, 2013)

The day still has to come that I read this glowing a report on the smoke off hash oil bud  Nothing beats a nice flower that's had a proper cure eh?!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 13, 2013)

Dank as hell bro. They look so nice. I want to twist up a blunt of that. Sounds insane. The description is making me salivate. Loving the pictures too.


----------



## prosperian (Aug 13, 2013)

Keep waiting for one of my RIU buddies to do a smoke report..."this taste like cat shit"  

Lucky for us, harvests are not a disappointment. 

Maybe I just surround myself with excellent growers! Myco would be on the top of my list!


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 13, 2013)

That new avatar is friggin hilarious man. I have to agree with you on the whole flavor, and all that. Flowers always come out delicious in the end if you know how to cure, but not all oils taste good unfortunately. I do however think that oils are better than most hashes though as far as taste, and always potency it seems. A hash made from only trichs won't have as full a flavor as an oil made from the whole flower I.M.O. That's why I prefer dry ice hash over bubble even. If it's made properly I think the taste will always be superior. I might change my mind about this if I had some of Frenchi's cannoli's, but until then I have to stick with what I know. I really do love flowers though, I know I went a little nuts with the oil at first, but my true love is for my flowers. There's nothing like hitting the nail when you're feeling bad for a boost of anti-nausea or such though. When it comes down to it in the end I would pick the flowers if I had one last choice for life. I would like to see someone take some cookies phenos, and extract that out of them in the full flavor, can't be done. The only way you're gonna get the fullest experience out of a flower is to smoke the flower. I don't think hashes blend well either. I like to mix my flowers every once in awhile to get a fuller cannabanoid profile, and find that hashes don't really mix well in my experience. The flavors will seem off, and the high is always weird, and can make me feel off, I guess, it's hard to explain. I just don't prefer doing that is all I guess. I do like to take a little hash, and put it on some flowers in a bowl, or maybe in a joint though. That always seems fine to me the mixing of flowers, and hash. Like now I have some Iced Grapefruit, and Menage a Trois flowers in a joint with Skunk#1 dry ice hash in it. All those sweet flavors dancing around together on my tastebuds, and the punch is both to the body, and head at the same time pretty evenly really. The smoke rolling around smells like a friggin head shop with all the sweet smells like the incense & candles, and then the slight skunkiness like an employee burned one in the bathroom. It's pretty awesome really, I love the buzz. I think we're of one mind on the flowers though as now that I light my cigarette after my joey the buzz is so all around the entire head and body. It's funny how music sounds so interesting, and fuller after a smoke. I think it's time to jam some tunes, and do the farmer thing bro. It's always nice when you came in man, I hope the pics start coming soon now that you have the camera. I think I read you don't want to start a full thread so please feel free to post any of those pics right here bro, dank is always welcome! Have fun with the family, but get them pics up, J/K. Take er easy folks. Peace out.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 13, 2013)

The Cindy99, and green Poison are both beasting up. The Green Poison is really stretching her legs, and has maybe topped out at around 25in from rim of bucket. That is a 10 inch stretch. hat means it stretched 2/3 it's original height for the most part, not bad really. She might go another inch or two before she stops completely, but I'm happy with the space she took, and she should start to fill in more seriously now. Mainly it's all been little bud sets, and alot of pistils, but now she'll start making nice calyx's, and really get going. Her canopy just smells amazing when you get a whiff, real skunky so far. Now the Cindy99 is coming along nice too. Big wide leafs capturing tons of light, and chugging right along. She's got some good stretch to her as well, but i didn't get a measurement today yet. When you rub her stalk it smells really sweet, kind of cool. She has such a rigid stalk, and almost feels like she could support the hood if it dropped on her. Don't worry about hitting that stud in the ceiling, just grow Cinderella99, J/K. She is a beautiful plant though, and my admiration only grows for her with every one I grow.
Green Poison
Cinderella99

The Cindy99 is starting to do better in the hot soil, and the Green Poison is doing as good as ever. Both of them will be nice fast meds, and bringing in the next generation soon I hope. The Sour Blueberry is showing signs of a fast finish with alot of pistils receding, and calyx's swelling now. She really is just a beautiful plant, and such a pleasure to grow. If she ends up being as nice in potency, and flavor as I think she will, this one will be a home run people. 



The Blue O.G. is just a frost demon though. She's really just encrusted, and when you turn your head looking at her she really does shine. Tight, tight, tight flowers on her, and she looks like she'll be going a bit longer than the S.B. When these calyx's start swelling they'll look like knots.


Have a great day everyone. Peace and Love.


----------



## prosperian (Aug 13, 2013)

Yay, go blue og!!!


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 13, 2013)

Most of you know I don't watch much t.v., but prefer to stream music or something like that. I just heard a song that gave me a bomb idea. I'm gonna make some medicated lollipops! I've made suckers, and different candies in the past for my little cousins on holidays, but never medicated of course. I thought it would be a cool way to be able to be out at a restaurant or some other place, and get some meds in me real quick. It's not like I can carry around an oil rig with me in the car, and sometimes when nausea hits you, smoking even the sweetest flowers can almost make you green in the gills so to speak. If I could have some really sugary sweet candy to roll in my mouth it would help alot, and also get some meds in me, and a little sugar as I'm hypoglycemic. it's amazing where your ideas come from in life. an apple supposedly hit newton in the head, and he came up with the theory of gravity. i here a song, and I get inspired to spike some suckers, LOL. whatever gets the creative juices flowing, I don't judge. I bet Newton cored that apple, and smoked a bowl out of it before he came up with that crazy @$$ idea, for it's day that is. The guy who first used an apple for a bowl was probably a caveman who was already high, and seen a worms hole in his apple. Thought to himself "if that worms hole would intersect with one I made it would make a natural pipe thingy. Hey honey bring me the pointy stick!" And then came writing. "I better make a cave drawing of this so I don't forget after I use this apple." Oh good grief. Anyways, I'll get me a recipe tonight for some candies, and weigh out a little hard oil. I'll let you guys know how they go, and maybe post some pics in a couple days when they're done. Take er easy folks. Peace out.


----------



## hbbum (Aug 13, 2013)

was it this?


[video=youtube;3rYoRaxgOE0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rYoRaxgOE0[/video]

Mediables are very popular her, including suckers, jolly ranchers and eve pixie stix


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 14, 2013)

More like this. but it's the thought that counts, LOL.
[video=youtube;CImrdLl6kr4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CImrdLl6kr4[/video]


----------



## hbbum (Aug 14, 2013)

Yo, but those bitches are hot in the original. *pop* ba bum bum bum


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 14, 2013)

Yea, they definitely had some style that's for sure. You gotta give it to a woman who will put on the white gloves, and go the whole nine yards, you know. Graceful, and elegant goes a long way with me. Someones manners can be as sexy as revealing clothes I.M.O. Peace out.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 14, 2013)

Ok to the plants now, LOL. I was just in the flower tent so to speak, and the Sour Blueberry & Blue O.G. are really starting to get some swollen calyx's! T he Sour Blueberry was already starting to do this some, but has really swelled up in the last couple of days. Her flowers are as dense as any Skunk, and maybe even a little tighter. The Blue O.G.'s flowers are friggin kryptonite hard, not even earthly organic matter folks. I've had stupid dense flowers before, but these O.G. strains seem to have a patent on it though. I always thought you got nasty lanky plants from O.G. varieties, but this is really changing my mind pretty quickly, LOL. I was also never a huge fan of the smells you usually get with O.G.'s, but the sweet smell the Blue O.G. has is pleasant. I haven't got any pictures yet today, but will post some after I water them. This might be the last time either get any nutrition with their water, I'll have to double check that though. I'm not a big fan of flushing, but do believe you can't be feeding your plants late in flowering with bottle nutes. If you let your plants eat up what they have available to them, and then get to the leafs, and then do a light flush. I find that this works out great, and I never have a residual taste of anything, but flowers. I think most of the real growing is over for the Sour Blueberry, and the Blue O.G. might get a little bigger, but they're both mostly done with that. Now they'll pack on trich's, and mature their oils, and such. I'm gonna have to prop the S.B. up a little, or at least a cola or two as they're having alot of trouble staying true, and leaning over in the way of light for others. I've also noticed if a plant feels supported it will feel more comfortable about packing on more weight to the flowers it seems. I always thought her stems would be more than strong enough to handle her weight, but i never thought her flower would develop like this either. The Blue O.G. stems were always skinny too, but she seems to be handling the flowers a little better. Her flowers are also half the size, but seem denser though. The Sour Blueberry has alot of earthy smells with hints of sweet in there too. Blue O.G. has a sweet kushy smell, with hints of maybe berries. I also noyiced that the Blue O.G. has squiggly pistils everywhere, and was thinking maybe this was from a tox issue for the longest time, but finally came to the conclusion that it's just the way this pheno grows is all. I've seen it on other plants before, and it's normal for some plants to do. I checked over almost every flower on this plant, and they are all like this from top to bottom. I never did get any nute burn or such on her, nor any mutey leaf issues you normally get. I did get some bleaching of her leafs on top when I had a Mg problem, and with the intense light it permanently bleached the leafs out yellow some. This also happened very slightly at the very tips of 2 colas, but they're more than fine now, and are looking better. This pheno has been a little bit of a challenge, but has turned out alright in the end I think. She'll at least make some killer oil from everything from about 7in down on all her colas, and pretty much everything else left. The Sour Blueberry will be the big med boon on this 2 plant run it seems. I think that's how they're going in for now on 2 by 2. I like to even split the 2 up by at least a couple days so there is 3 plant in there for a bit for better light, you know. They seem to like it that way. I noticed that by turning my Cindy99 a couple of times a day when I first put her in the tent she seemed to like to have breaks from the intense light if even on just small parts of her. Just seemed to help her adapt more happily I think. Well I guess it's time to be a farmer for a little bit guys. Peace out.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 14, 2013)

Ok the flower pics for the day, and the report as well. I watered the Sour Blueberry, and Blue O.G. with CaMg+, epsoms, bio-bud, E.J. Meta-K, R.O. H-P-K, and G.H. Florablend. This was all at 1/4-1/2 of recommended dose, but I wanted to get some goodies in there for them, and keep em happy. I really think the Blue O.G. is gonna have that classic O.G. knots for flowers. The calyx's will swell up, and swallow the pistils into them soon I think. The Sour Blueberry really has this going on, and looks so nice already. I watered all the girls in veg today as well as they needed it. I was lifting the pots, and thought to myself I should get down here, and water these ladies. I never go by a schedule, when they need it they need it, and if only 2 of the 5 or 6 need it only the 2 get it, and the next day I'll water the rest if needed. When my ladies are in flower i always water separately regardless of when they need to be watered. I like to water my ladies in veg separately if I think one of them needs special care. I'm smoking some Menage a Trois with a little Iced Grapefruit in it, and I keep losing focus on writing, and spacing about weird crap. Oh B.T.W. does anyone know where you can order an inexpensive weed iron at? I was looking around at local shops, and they're crazy for what they are, so if you know of a good deal please let me know. Anyways to the ladies.
 
These are all my Blue O.G. Rock hard flowers, and lots of em.


These are my Sour Blueberry. A real nice lady, and like i said earlier her calyx's are really swelling now, and she's looking good. A couple pics of the Cindy99, and Green Poison, and back to work.

Green Poison.


Cindy99. Have a great day everyone. Peace and Love.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 15, 2013)

There's nothing like berry cobbler in the morning, especially when you get to smoke it, LOL. I'm telling you guys the more this Menage a Trois cures up, the more it smells like dessert food. I have never smelled flowers that smell exactly like real food like this. Usually when someone says it smells like something you take it with a grain of salt, but this stuff smells just like berry cobbler, I swear to you. You open the jar, and just want to go hit up a bakery or something. IDK, kind of cool I guess. It definitely gets the appetite stimulated, and going in overdrive, which is awesome for me. It's on the inhale, and it's there on the exhale maybe a little stronger. The effects wrap around your head quickly putting pressure on your temples slightly. Then it relaxes, and releases, but goes to your body strongly setting you down gently. After that you just smile like an idiot, and take in a deep breathe. I love this smoke alot. I've always been more of a sativa smoker, but this has changed my mind about indicas forever. It has a strong body effect, but it doesn't make me useless in getting stuff done at all. I really wish i could test this for cbd, cause that has to be the difference here i think. Usually a heavy indica strain will knock you out, but if it has a higher cbd count it will actually work against the thc in making you tired. I think that's what might be going on here, i'm not sure. The last couple of days I've been smoking on this I've not had the bad arthritis tinges I usually have all day. Anyways, I'm really diggin on this strain, and have decided to try to pop the other beans I have sometime soon to see if I can work with her at all. If I'm lucky enough to get another lady I'll clone her, but if I get a dude i'm using the pollen if he shows me he's worthy. I'd almost use it if he's just a nice looking plant, just so I don't lose this strain forever as I don't know anybody who has any seeds of this strain. It just blows my mind that this strain never took off, taste, smell, and potency, what more does someone need? This baby even yielded like a champ guys! Heavy, dense nugs that smell like berry cobbler, and have pink, and purple in the final product as well. Uh, really no takers? I'd buy these seeds at $15 a pop if I could find some more. I'm sorry about rambling and all, but it's a kick in the gut when you might have the one, but you were stupid, and didn't clone the thing. Oh well, I guess. I'm gonna roll up a huge joey, and go for my walk. Have a great day everyone. Peace and love.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 15, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> I'm sorry about rambling and all, but it's a kick in the gut when you might have the one, but you were stupid, and didn't clone the thing. Oh well, I guess. I'm gonna roll up a huge joey, and go for my walk. Have a great day everyone. Peace and love.


 I did that with the Lemon Meringue my buddy bred. He crossed Blueberry to some kind of lemon skunk I can't remember what he called it, this was 2002, gave the seeds away to all his mates 10 at a time. I gave half mine to another buddy and grew out 3 girls outdoors. To this day I want to cry that I can't have it again. Tasted as close to a lemon meringue pie as you can imagine, the skunk, BB and slight lemon tang just came together soooooo well. Each girl was almost identical in looks and absolutely identical in flavour and high.

I'm clone mad. I clone EVERYTHING. But not that one. OUCH. There have been MANY clones I didn't keep, but I didn't even try with that. Not even one little cutting stuck in soil all half-heartedly even. 

Man, I've gotten SOOOO amped to get my hands on some Menage a Trois beans. Feel a little gutted I can't get the beans at all. Kinda like discovering The Doors on the day Jim Morrison passed. MEH. So you have something VERY special there mate, we can all but wish for a plant that is almost exclusively our own. That's very lucky that you still have beans left, I am dead certain you will be blessed with another girl!!! I'll smoke to that for sure bud.

Have a BRILLIANT day!


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 15, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> I did that with the Lemon Meringue my buddy bred. He crossed Blueberry to some kind of lemon skunk I can't remember what he called it, this was 2002, gave the seeds away to all his mates 10 at a time. I gave half mine to another buddy and grew out 3 girls outdoors. To this day I want to cry that I can't have it again. Tasted as close to a lemon meringue pie as you can imagine, the skunk, BB and slight lemon tang just came together soooooo well. Each girl was almost identical in looks and absolutely identical in flavour and high.
> 
> I'm clone mad. I clone EVERYTHING. But not that one. OUCH. There have been MANY clones I didn't keep, but I didn't even try with that. Not even one little cutting stuck in soil all half-heartedly even.
> 
> ...


Seriously, this is one of the most frustrating things to me in the world. I have a good chance at another great plant, but I might not get the same tastes, and smells with it. You know how the whole phenotype, and chemotype thing works, and if the strain is very homogeneous I could get extremely luck, but I doubt it, you know. These were freebie seeds from a Seedbay auction, and I just happened to get them, and I don't think they were ever really worked to perfection before release or anything. They were from a place called Mist of Destruction seeds, and I can't find any info on them past 2006. I've had them for a while, and when I planted them in the first place only one came up out of 5, and that just very luckily happened to be female. I have the 5 of them left, and will be super careful when I go to germ them, and do a pre-soak with very light Bio-root solution, and distilled water for at least 24 hours or until they sink in the liquid. After that I'm using the cup, and soil tech like I always do, no paper towel. I refuse to put seeds in damp paper towels, just won't do it. They have glue residue, and bleached fibers, and all kinds of crap in, and on them. Anyways, having the reg seeds is a windfall of luck as i can at least hope for one male, and one female, and just make more seeds for the future, you know. I never did get into breeding much, and really need to read up on the best methods of getting the traits you want to come through. In example, what would be the best way to keep this strain true to what it is now? I keep saying I'm gonna get some of that Tiresias mist, but I still haven't heard of any results from it. I would hate to start drowning some plants in this stuff, and just get a bunch of herm pollen or something. If it works I'd like to have it on hand before I go, and pop the Menage a Trois seeds, you know. Otherwise I might lose it forever, and I don't want that! I really feel a bit of responsibility in bringing this girl to some people who might need her. I'm so blown away by her, and almost feel like a bit of an @$$hole bragging on her like I have, and others not being able to at least try the dang flowers, let alone grow her for themselves. Who wouldn't want to medicate with berry cobbler, and when those effects hit you, you're sold on the strain right then, and there. Like you said Hamish it's really cool having something all my own like this, but really feel others would love this gem. I absolutely take no credit in the strain, but would be happy to take a little credit in bringing her to the masses, or at least a couple of appreciative growers. Maybe I should set up the best mom, and dad I get, and then pop the seeds so no matter what I get I'll be ready. I'll have to see what the future holds, but I don't want to wait too much longer as the seeds are only aging, LOL. Here are a couple pics I took today of the tent.
View attachment 2777323View attachment 2777325View attachment 2777329View attachment 2777334View attachment 2777339View attachment 2777341View attachment 2777342
^^^Blue O.G.^^^


Sour Blueberry. I like this last shot, but the one above it shows just how much her calyx's have swelled recently. She is so rock hard now, alot like the B.O.G., but not quite. At least not yet, I can hope. Have a great day everyone. Peace and love. Oh B.T.W. sorry about the pics double posting, I had to restore auto save, cause I'm long winded.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 15, 2013)

I don't know if you have a similar product, but this stuff works a charm on seeds, especially older or less mature ones seem to benefit massively:

http://www.biocult.org/home/index.php/products/seedcoating


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 15, 2013)

Got some mad good buds up in here ya'll......I love just browsing the pictures sometimes....keep em comin!!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 15, 2013)

I looked all over for it. I can't even find the Dreamweaver or Godbud. Seems like a serious frost strain. You can't lose these genetics. Time for a cross or the Tiresis mist. The mist would give you 100% pure females. I know you know this.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 15, 2013)

I think you can get Godbud or maybe crosses from B.C. bud depot if I'm not mistaken. I think the guy who made this was maybe working with Canadian crosses or at least something in that ballpark. I promise humanity, and all you guys too that I'll be responsible, and replicate this lady in the best way I can. I'm also gonna hook up some kind of booster something for the beans when I do go to pop em I think. Thanks for the link Hamish, I think my local hydro store actually has something to that effect that I can pick up. last night Subcool posted something saying that all canadian strains are leafy, and all that. I have to disagree Romulan came from Canada, and that's not leafy at all, and there are other great strains from there as well. i use to like Subcool alot, and enjoy his youtube channel as well, but lately he's really negative it seems, and he also lumps people into categories like a MoFo. Canadians this, Dabbers that, good grief let people live would ya. Every time he goes on a rant, and just straight calls someone out calling their gear garbage, he exclaims "I just tell it how it is" That's the equivelant of saying "No disrespect but" and then just disrespecting the hell out of someone. All i have to say is Karma's a bitch in the end, you know. Now I'm ranting, anyways. I was thinking about that mist, and if i'm correct in how it works I think it would almost pass on a btter genetic copy for breeding purposes than regular pollen. The regular pollen is passing on genetic information that has both x and y chromosomes, but the mist is only passing on the one so it would pass traits that are more stable for what you want correct? I could be wrong about this, but it seems the pollen from the mist would be a better candidate to get you what you want to pass. IDK, I'm pretty high. I have alot of thinking to do it looks like, good thing I have great smoke to get me there, LOL. Have a great day peoples. Peace and Love.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 15, 2013)

FrackFrick

White Widow x Skunk#1 both are reg seeds. The next generation! Peace and Love.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 16, 2013)

Good morning everyone. I took a couple of pictures last night, and didn't get to post them, so here they are.


These are all shots of my Blue O.G. Quite the frosty little devil. Have a great day everyone. Peace and love.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 16, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> i use to like Subcool alot, and enjoy his youtube channel as well, but lately he's really negative it seems, and he also lumps people into categories like a MoFo. Canadians this, Dabbers that, good grief let people live would ya. Every time he goes on a rant, and just straight calls someone out calling their gear garbage, he exclaims "I just tell it how it is" That's the equivelant of saying "No disrespect but" and then just disrespecting the hell out of someone. All i have to say is Karma's a bitch in the end, you know.


 Yeah I find it incredibly distasteful. Ranting off to your mates to vent and blow off some steam is great, we all need to do that sometimes. But doing it on a public platform where people go to get reliable information, overtly doing it in public and pointing fingers and all of that, it makes it very hard for me to go 'yes, I shall go pay money I worked for to support your business'.
It OK, I have started using how people choose to represent themselves as part of my process when deciding on my next order. There's a LOT of CC gear I'd like to try, for example. But since I got the Tahoe, I've had my run-ins with Swerve, and watched him be incredibly rude and disrespectful in almost every single post he makes here, name-calling and such at the drop of a hat. 
And since that, I have as always applied the decision to everybody else: Act like that in public, represent your company with anything but your genetics and a vibe that respects stoners everywhere, and you just helped me narrow down my choices by taking your seed company off my list of possible businesses to support. Whereby making my browse-around on Attitude and SoS and Herbies etc that much easier. Less options, cool, we have so many options and it's hard to narrow it down, so I thank them for helping me out there. 

This is the reason Bodhi will earn my bucks off me for quite some time, and I will be supporting Soma Seeds again soon too. Nice people, the way I got to know the reefer crowd to be when I started getting into toking. I kinda resent these rock-star attitudes from breeders, it really does reflect badly on the rest of us. We are all lumped into the same boat far as media and government is concerned.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 16, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Yeah I find it incredibly distasteful. Ranting off to your mates to vent and blow off some steam is great, we all need to do that sometimes. But doing it on a public platform where people go to get reliable information, overtly doing it in public and pointing fingers and all of that, it makes it very hard for me to go 'yes, I shall go pay money I worked for to support your business'.
> It OK, I have started using how people choose to represent themselves as part of my process when deciding on my next order. There's a LOT of CC gear I'd like to try, for example. But since I got the Tahoe, I've had my run-ins with Swerve, and watched him be incredibly rude and disrespectful in almost every single post he makes here, name-calling and such at the drop of a hat.
> And since that, I have as always applied the decision to everybody else: Act like that in public, represent your company with anything but your genetics and a vibe that respects stoners everywhere, and you just helped me narrow down my choices by taking your seed company off my list of possible businesses to support. Whereby making my browse-around on Attitude and SoS and Herbies etc that much easier. Less options, cool, we have so many options and it's hard to narrow it down, so I thank them for helping me out there.
> 
> This is the reason Bodhi will earn my bucks off me for quite some time, and I will be supporting Soma Seeds again soon too. Nice people, the way I got to know the reefer crowd to be when I started getting into toking. I kinda resent these rock-star attitudes from breeders, it really does reflect badly on the rest of us. We are all lumped into the same boat far as media and government is concerned.


Wow, I think you read my mind, and typed out my thoughts man. Very intelligently said bro. There are too many options out there, and if some goofey person wants to narrow my choices by acting like an uncivil idiot with people, then so be it. I have a vast array of choices for medication, and I absolutely refuse to put my $ in the hands of an @$$hole to further his bashing of the canna community. It does make us all look bad when these breeders start acting like Rock Royalty or whoever they think they've become. It's ignorant, and I won't support that for a second. You want to act like some spoiled rapper go right ahead, but you're only giving everyone else a black eye, and ultimately hurting yourself in the end I.M.O. There are quite a few strains I would love to have, but are just off my list for now. I'd love for everyone to come together more, and get a little of the beginning spirit back into this whole thing, but I really only see bigger drifts ahead as more money gets involved. It really makes me want to get as many strains as possible, and just do all my own breeding, and maybe adding in some Shantibaba, Bohdi, and a little Soma when I can, LOL. You're 100% right about the media, and Governments as well lumping us all in the same boat with these A-holes, and telling everyone else this is who were are, and how we act. That sure as heck ain't me, you know. Oh well, all I can do is avoid those people, and be the best person I can be. That, and make my own genetics when possible. Have a great day everyone. Peace and love.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 16, 2013)

Subcool was a dick to a guy the other night when he asked for facts to backup a statement Sub made. Sub called the dude a cop and said he doesn't need to back his statements up. It was about the tudes customs problems. I have seen Sub be a dick several times. It's sad.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 16, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Subcool was a dick to a guy the other night when he asked for facts to backup a statement Sub made. Sub called the dude a cop and said he doesn't need to back his statements up. It was about the tudes customs problems. I have seen Sub be a dick several times. It's sad.


I happened to see that myself. The first person who I ever friended on R.I.U. was Subcool. So when ever he post's something I see it on my homepage or whatever it's called. You can't own a company, and put out statements or so-called facts, and when people ask for proof of said facts get all defensive, and high, and mighty on them. If a sports car company advertises a 220 MPH car, I want to see a test run with that sucker screaming around a track doing 220 MPH before I shell out one penny. I don't see that as being unreasonable. It's sad when people like Swerve, and Subcool get a small following of people, and suddenly think they're a whole lot more than they really are, which is just a person like the rest of us, you know. Ok so you have a couple of genetic gems, and you're good at marketing, that still doesn't put you above anybody else in this world as far as I'm concerned. Part of the problem are the idiots these idiots surround themselves with blow their ego up even bigger, like friggin rappers. Then when the crap really hits the fan all they can hear is crickets cause the rest of the rats done jumped ship when the water started coming through the cracks. This is a prime example how things go bad when the almighty $ gets involved with something, and replaces the almighty. Have a great day everyone. Peace and Love.


----------



## prosperian (Aug 16, 2013)

There are several members on here that have a wealth of information. Unfortunately, they also have a shit storm of trolls that constantly debate their posts and just like to fight for pure entertainment. I'm sure that after a period of constant harassment over months and years, these individuals go for the jugular and give up on the civil banter. 

Yes, they could choose not to respond or participate, but like most of us on this forum, we are all passionate about our opinions and want to make sure the bad information is suppressed by any means. I don't blame them, I would do the same thing. To hell with trolls and idiots that should keep their mouths shut and just follow along. 

Keyboards and trolls are like cars and road rage, they give the weak a false sense of power and importance.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 16, 2013)

I completely understand what you're saying, but I still think one can be civil with their peers, and such. If someone is annoying you so bad they can always ignore them. That's pretty easy on a forum, Add user to ignore list. Fighting with them openly only proves to make both parties look very ignorant I.M.O. especially when it usually concerns such trivial crap. "You said your C.B.D. content was a 3:1, and it came out 2:1 W.T.F.?" And then they go off fighting about something neither can really control because it's kinda up to nature really. This is suppose to be about meds, and some fun. I don't want a bunch of ASSHOLES bringing the whole business side of this into something I have to grow or I'll fuckin starve to death. I just don't want to hear their bullshit about profit margins, and it not being their fault when customs snags your shit after you've payed hard earned money for it. I've never heard a bigger bunch of whiney ass girls when they're making all the money, and SUPPOSE to be helping sick fuckin people, I have to call bullshit on that! Nobody wants to backup a damn thing they say or guarantee a shipment of whatever to you, but they all want your damn money. Breeders, and seed banks are fuckin evil corporations, and that's just the bottom line. When you're a patient trying to get yourself meds, and not get yourself high it's these people you're almost set-up against for some reason. All their drama doesn't concern me or affect my life if I don't let it. What does affect my life is the fact they fight with each other, and the patients, and in the end nobody comes out winners except the ones who lined their pockets in the mean time. I'm sorry for all the cursing, but it makes me so damn mad when all I want is some good info so I don't waste my time, and $, and all they want to do is lie, cheat, and steal. They can pull that crap with someone else cause I'd rather grow someones seeds who respects me, and doesn't fight with others at the drop of a hat for wanting verified information. If you don't want to back up what you're selling, simply get out of the game! I may not live in a medical state, but I qualify as a patient in every damn one of them. I'm not growing dope in my basement for me, and my buddies to turn a dime on. I need this plant, but I don't need their BULLSHIT! Peace out.


----------



## prosperian (Aug 16, 2013)

UB is another one that comes to mind with the right answers, but appears wrong after he unleashes his posts on a hater. *RIU is pure entertainment.* I've said this a million times when peeps get upset on here. 

There are hundreds of members that promote their businesses and livelihood with their posts on here. Sometimes it's hard to separate them from the rest. They should only communicate off the forum with customers, but as a business owner, when customers openly discusses your business on the forum, you have to get involved to reduce collateral damage.

Yes patients should have an avenue for getting the information they need. Right now, it's in the hands of hobbyist and an industry in it's infancy. It will get worse before it gets better. Few people have your talent and can take the reins on their flow and access to medication. You are fortunate brother.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 16, 2013)

Trolls man. No bueno. Best thing you can do when it comes to trolls, is just let them talk shit. What they want is a reaction. Don't give 'em one. 

Anywhoozle, thought I would come by and "whip mine out"  



(WW day 47 total)


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 16, 2013)

Prosp that is one funny .gif right there LOL... I need the link to that, will make aq great response on ANY of the 'defoliation' thread muahahahahaha...


----------



## prosperian (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks man. I ran across that gif on Gizmodo the other day and was just waiting for the right post. 

You guys ever visit Giz? One of my favorite nerd sites.

http://gizmodo.com/ 

Check it out.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 16, 2013)

No, but I think I am paying the site my first visit now lol... I need some of these backed up and ready for action. Damn it's funny.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 16, 2013)

Awesome site Pros. I can't rep you until I spread it around some.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 16, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Awesome site Pros. I can't rep you until I spread it around some.


 I did it for you  Tag-Team Repping FTW!


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 16, 2013)

Who doesn't like a good tag-teaming every once in a while? ...wait.


----------



## hbbum (Aug 16, 2013)

indeed.. who doesn't


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 16, 2013)

Dude. Hb. Your siggy is looking sharp, my friend.


----------



## hbbum (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks Pin. Once I started getting that sweet strawberry smell, I knew the pheno was special and deserved her own logo  Plus I only get to grow one at a time so I get to spoil them


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm gonna show everybody that Karma is a bitch when you mess with her, and she turns the wrath on you. Sad day folks, a sad day for sure. I went into the tent, and was taking some daily pics for my journal I like to keep, plus i've been working on a portfolio of sorts. Anyways, I was happily snapping away at the Blue O.G. getting some shots of her wonderful flowers, and turned to get the ones of the Sour Blueberry, and found these.


 I've only had I think 2 hermaphrodites the whole time I've grown. They were outside, and I think they were from stress. These I believe are genetic hermies if i'm not mistaken. I'm not 100% on the whole hermaphrodite B.S. as I've never wasted my time reading up on it much. I do have to say I'm pretty disappointed as this way a very babied plant, and I took great care of her. It is what it is, and I'll be chopping this BITCH tomorrow. I don't want any of what's in those pods messing up any other ladies, you know. If I can get my wife to chop this thing tonight I will. I scoped her trichs, and they're almost all milky anyways. You can kinda see in the above pic. Oh what sad pics to post, but I put em all up people, not just the pretty ones. Peace and Love.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 16, 2013)

hbbum said:


> indeed.. who doesn't
> 
> View attachment 2778872


 You look really serious in your red shorts there. Arrrrrr.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 16, 2013)

That's right people that damn quick! Yank a bitch, and give her the chop! I won't put up with a hermaphrodite plant for one second. She'll be trimmed, and drying before the days out. I'll enjoy making oil out of this one Muahahaha! Peace out.


----------



## prosperian (Aug 16, 2013)

Bummer dude. Sour Blue is out of lineup. Least you caught it in time and avoided disaster. You will make her shine as an oil, no worries.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 17, 2013)

Thanks bro! This is so damn depressing it's hard to explain. I'll be moving a lady from the veg closet into the tent this afternoon to fill the void left by that herm. I think it'll either be an Iced Grapefruit or my Bay11, and Yumbolt47. The Bay11, and Yumbolt47 were both kept small so I could fit both of them in or the big @$$ Iced Grapefruit that I have. The I.G. really is a super quick grower, and just a beast already. Really just a top notch strain to work with. I'll tell you what, all the less known strains, and little gems you never hear about always seem to be the best ones I.M.O. It always seems that the cool new strains have alot of problems that need working on, but the oldies are so much more reliable. I don't know if I want to take the blame for this hermie when the Blue O.G. next to it was actually stressed some, and she's completely fine. I checked over all my plants yesterday with a friggin microscope, and all seems fine, and quite. No more nanners, and no seeded looking calyx's anywhere. I have 2 more seeds of that Sour Blueberry too, but will be leary to do a damn thing with em in the future. What a bum deal, I'm gonna post these nanner pics for all to see. I'm not trying to mess up H.S.O.'s rep, but I really think people should know you have a herm chance with the S.B. I would be livid if I hadn't caught it so soon, and got a seeded crop of meds, absolutely nothing worse I.M.O. A crap ton of fem seeds wouldn't even have been worth it, if they'd just herm on me as well. Slipon got incredibly lucky with his herm situation, and getting some fem seeds from it, but you're not always that lucky, you know. I just picked up a 3 pack of Lemon Thai Kush too, and have high hopes for it as a strain. I hope to God she doesn't pull this same crap on me in the end. Enjoy your weekend people. Peace and Love.


----------



## prosperian (Aug 17, 2013)

Like you said, it hardly ever happens, but I'm sure you will be gun shy for a little while. I almost always blame hermies on grower error, but in rare instances like yours, I would lean towards genetics as well. I only say this because I follow your grows closely and you share all the details. You grow enough plants it's bound to happen.


----------



## Slipon (Aug 17, 2013)

damn it Bro, sorry to see, atleast its near the end, I had my share of Hermies and I blame it on the grower, for keep using genetic that hermit easily

a vacume clener and a tweezer is usefull before you begin to move the plant, in case they are ready to pop and spread the pollen


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm sure it was something I might have done in the end I guess. I still say this strain has hermaphroditic tendencies though. Oh well, like you said bro, you grow alot of ladies, and sooner or later you get hermies unfortunately. Part of the game I guess. I always try to let everyone know exactly what's going on in my tent. If you want to know what the humidity level was when the lights were out 5 days ago, I'd post it, I don't care. I really think the circumstances behind this one was genetics. I only say it like that so other people can be aware, and make sure they check their plants after the 40 day mark on these Sour Blueberry for nanners. I don't want anyone else in the same situation, but getting their grow pollinated, you know. Horrible business hermies. Have a great day everyone. Thanks for coming in and dulling the blow of this Pros, really means alot man. Peace and Love Everyone.


----------



## prosperian (Aug 17, 2013)

That's alright man. I'm here to pick you up when you're down and to kick you down a notch when you are all full of yourself. 

That's what bros are for!


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 17, 2013)

There is an up-side to all this HASH! HA-HA-HA. I've been enjoying some large chunks of scissor hash this morning, and i have to say this stuff has a great sour taste, and quite the potency to her. I still don't recommend the strain after what happened, but not a bad taste though. I'm still kind of up in the air about what to run next. It's either the Iced Grapefruit which I've already ran, but really love the smoke. Or the Bay11, and Yumbolt47 as both are about the same size, and would fit pretty tight, but they'd be good through flower I think. When the Blue O.G. gets removed soon there would be extra room, and that would keep em happy. Thinking this through just now I think I'll put the Iced Grapefruit in the flower tent, and veg out the Yumbolt47, and Bay11 into proper bushes. The removal of the I.G. will open space for the other two for a little bit, and I'll get them bigger. When the Blue O.G. comes out I'll pop one of them in, and have a better over all yield in the end. The only big question then is, who's after the I.G. the Bay11 or Yum47, LOL. This way also opens up space for my seedlings, and such. I only want them under the cfl's as long as they have to be. Although if you work em right cfl's will keep em short so they don't elongate on you. Alright, I guess I'll be popping the Iced Grapefruit back in the tent for another run. Lets see what this girl can do when she a bush folks. I really think this time around she'll be even better. This pheno definitely has more indica in it, that's for sure. The last one was quite the sativa, but she should be fun to run with a little more indica in there. If the flowers come out denser that would be pretty cool. If the I.C.E. gets expressed heavier in this pheno, that would be bad @$$! I.C.E. stands for Indica Crystal Extreme. I could handle that, LOL. Thanks for the tip on the vac Slip, good idea for sure. I caught them really early as i'm always taking friggin pictures of these things, you know. I checked over every flower, and not one nanner popped thank the Lord. Have a great weekend folks. Peace and Love.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 17, 2013)

I would not even give it a second thought. Genetics bro. If that happened to you then that's what I am calling it. I have had hermies in the past with a bunch of gear I wanted to try out. I know it was my fault along with the genes just waiting to pop them nanners. You are the best grower and I know there is no grower induced stress in there. Fuck that plant and move on. 

BTW....Gage named a new strain the other day. Mindscape. genuity grew these out and took these photos. Headwrecker x Mendo Montage. Beautiful flowers. 

http://instagram.com/p/c91HAjgffO/

https://gagegreen.org/forum/download/file.php?id=22680&mode=view

https://gagegreen.org/forum/download/file.php?id=22676&mode=view


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 17, 2013)

Thanks bro, that's really kind. Those pictures are really beautiful man, what a strain! The Mendo's have always been quite nice I.M.O. They always seem like top notch genes. I just smashed my dang knee, and have rendered myself all, but useless, ARGGHHHH! I have to get that Iced Grapefruit in the friggin tent too. This is going to be interesting moving this plant now. WOOOO I think i'll be making some oil today too! This crap always happens at the best times, you know. Good grief. i'm gonna go hobble, and get my crap done so i can smoke myself retarded. Have a great weekend peeps. Thanks for that with the hermie thing guys. I really am stressing that a little, but she's gone now, and it can't hurt me, LOL. Take er easy. Peace and love.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 17, 2013)

Saturday morning wake-and-bacon, a little soft-core bud porn...that's how we do.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 17, 2013)

All right here they are. Pics of my hermaphrodite Sour Blueberry that shall never be mentioned again, LOL. you've already seen it's weiners so I'm not gonna focus on that crap, just a couple of her natural beauty. She still is very beautiful, I'm just not into that sorta thing, you know. I do have to say the scissor hash is pretty incredible, and all the oil is going to be nice to gave on hand. It's funny how I thought I would be blasting the B.O.G. for a bunch of oil, and here I am drying out a hermed Sour Blueberry for that purpose. Plans are B.S., go with the flow dude. It never hurts to make plans, just done plan on keeping them, LOL. Anyways, here's some pics guys.
Not a bad strain without the friggin nanners on her. Oh well, just imagine all the top shelf shatter this plant is gonna produce. I said before I was gonna order a bigger tube, and talk about a prime reason to spend some cash on new gear. I'm just gonna pick up a new glass B.H.O. tube, maybe a 28 gram tube or something of the sort. I know they have them dirt cheap for some nice thick walled ones on greedbay. I'll probably pick up some more butane while I'm at it. If anyone has a quick link they can post for a nice tube I would appreciate that. I do say this though I've found some nice ones on greedbay extra thick for $45 shipped. Take er easy people, have a great weekend. Peace out.


----------



## hbbum (Aug 17, 2013)

Still a great looking plant, shame about the bum genetics but thats how it goes sometimes. You still get to reap the fruits of your labor


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 17, 2013)

I hear ya hbbum, it's not like it was a total waste or anything, just a little disappointing is all. When the oil starts coming in quantity I'll be in alot better mood . I snapped a couple pics of some trimmed S.B., and a couple of what the tent looks like with my new lady in waiting in it. First off a couple of the S.B. flowers.
 

Every pollen sac I've found has gotten tweezed. None of that in my oil, thank you.



Those soft ties make it pretty easy to get right in there, and open a canopy up. Spread her out, and get alot more light in there for better flowers. i'll have some better colored pics later, i just wanted to show everyone the new lady, and how it all turned out. Everything happens for a purpose so I'm just rollin with it. peace and love.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 17, 2013)

You gotta love technology. I just received a reminder from my smart phone to change my bulb, and to "Keep them lumens up!" LOL! Anyways, i'll be changing my bulb tonight when the lights go out. I like to keep a couple back-ups around just in case, but I even rotate them out when they get older or pass them to friends who can use them. "Willful waste brings woeful want!"~Stephen Marley I always pass stuff on I can't use, and try to keep money out of it. If I'm not gonna use might as well let somebody else. I know a couple people who aren't as fortunate as I am about changing bulbs every 10 weeks, and they end up with alot my old ones now. nothing really wrong with a 10 week old bulb to be honest, I'm just a little O.C.D. about the whole thing as of often is all. There are alot of different lights out there too. I bought a bunch of Sunlight Supply bulbs really cheap on greedbay. I was buying Sunleaves Optilume for around $65-$70 at the local hydro store, and just got sick of shelling that out every 3-4 months. now I replace my bulbs about every 10 weeks, and it only costs me around $20 a pop. I'm alot happier, and my plants seem to be happier as well.
I was using Optilume so long they changed boxes on me.
<-Same crap

The ultra sun seems to have a better spectrum according to the awesome box graphics. What a joke guys, just get a good bulb that's enhanced spectrum, and 2000K-2700K at the most. Unless you just get yourself some leds, and forget about this bulb changing manure. Have a great day people. Peace and Love.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 18, 2013)

Looking at the trimmed bud, I can tell you that it is at about the maturity most of the kids around here harvest at these days... I've had some serious beef with it for quite some time, charging top-dollar for cheese taken too early is just wrong. I'm talking about UD 15 per g for bud taken at this stage.
And you should see the indignant attitudes when I examine a bud, and point out all the under-developed calyxes and how the stigma stay white after the 'cure' (they think drying and curing is the same thing, so it's pre-mature bud just DRY, not cured). And then I plop it on my iPod scale (I have a scale that looks precisely like an iPod Nano, perfect for travel etc) to find a g is only .75 to .80 too.

The oil you are going to make of this will be beyond fabulous! If I were you I'd actually be pretty damn excited at this point not joking. And you'll get a really decent amount too mate. Going to be a BADASS few batches of perfect amber toffee


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 18, 2013)

Oil is the best man. I haven't been able to speak for the past few weeks since I started making oil. You guys did this to me.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 18, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Looking at the trimmed bud, I can tell you that it is at about the maturity most of the kids around here harvest at these days... I've had some serious beef with it for quite some time, charging top-dollar for cheese taken too early is just wrong. I'm talking about UD 15 per g for bud taken at this stage.
> And you should see the indignant attitudes when I examine a bud, and point out all the under-developed calyxes and how the stigma stay white after the 'cure' (they think drying and curing is the same thing, so it's pre-mature bud just DRY, not cured). And then I plop it on my iPod scale (I have a scale that looks precisely like an iPod Nano, perfect for travel etc) to find a g is only .75 to .80 too.
> 
> The oil you are going to make of this will be beyond fabulous! If I were you I'd actually be pretty damn excited at this point not joking. And you'll get a really decent amount too mate. Going to be a BADASS few batches of perfect amber toffee


The whole bunk weight thing I can almost handle. The whole bunk un-ripened flower thing is something that's hard to take. I don't want to pay top-dollar for unfinished flowers, shoot me. I would have let the Sour Blueberry go another 3 weeks if needed, I want the best she can offer, you know. My Blue O.G. is starting to knot up a little now, and show signs she's starting to finish for me. I always go by trich's anyways, they really let you know when your plant's done, or at least the qualities you're looking for. Yeah, I've had people look like they want to strangle me before when I popped a scope out, and started looking at their bud's for quality. Most people don't dig you giving an honest account of what you're seeing. It's usually not even their flowers, and they get pissed that you're not impressed, you know. It's not even like i'm giving them a play by play of what's wrong, I keep it to myself, they just don't want you to know it's crap, and give them any grief about it is what their problem is. They want to be able to sit there, and tell you it's fire or all that dumb crap. If you have a scope, and look for yourself then it's really hard for them to lie to your face, you know. That's THE problem right there. I've seen those iphone scales before, I like their craftiness. I used to have a round scale that was a beer can before. I'm so pumped about all this product for my oil making mis-adventures! My $ is a little tight right now so I'll probably be blasting all of this through my old tube in small batches, but that makes it easier for me to keep em all separate I guess. I love how the flowers melt in the tube, and out comes the amber heaven, wooo, I can't wait till I get a decent cure on this stuff! I'm gonna put the trim on a screen out in the sun today to dry them out a little quicker so I can do a small batch for my dang knee. I only have my daily oral doses left so I think I'll speed up a little trim to make a little pain meds, so to speak. I absolutely refuse to take pain killers, no F'in way! That crap is so EVIL, I don't even want to get into it. When I start to blast I'll take a ton of pics for everyone, so they can experience it all as well with me in a way. I can't even tell you guys how much I wish I could share stuff like this with you. The excitement of blasting the flowers in the tube, and then when you're scraping that dish with all the heavy resins in it, yeah! After that purge is over, and you remove the vac chamber lid to reveal that smell you have now. Exciting times for sure ahead. I really think this is gonna make the Skunk oil look like childs play guys. The flowers on the S.B. are really greasy like the Menage a Trois, so I have high hopes for a good end product here. Either way the smell, and taste will be right on par with alot of other oils I've made even with the immaturity of the flowers I have. When it was being trimmed it smelled like sweet, and sour earth kinda. A little hard to explain really, but I'm confident it will make good oil. Enjoy the rest of your weekend guys. Peace and love.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 18, 2013)

Well I thought to share a pic of one of my batches  This one was made using zero flowers, only some dry trim. The reason it looks so dark in places is it is a REALLY thick layer, and the psychedelic colours are my house walls, lawn etc as seen through a pyrex bowl of hash-oil... you will see where some was scraped off, the stuff scraped at that point was just under 2 grams. This one was dissolved in alcohol so no clean chucks to show off, it is my buddy's medicine for his melanoma, external use only...


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 18, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Oil is the best man. I haven't been able to speak for the past few weeks since I started making oil. You guys did this to me.


ROFLMAO! I hear you brother, i've been pretty productive the last couple of days I've been out. I've also been sore as all get out too. It wasn't even really not getting stuff done, it was more just getting it done in slow motion, LOL. I'll be making a whole crap ton of oil in the near future. Like I said earlier, I put out my trim in the nice warm sun to try, and help the drying process some. I'm doing my flowers 100% old school dry, and cure. I just need something a little faster cause my knee is really banged up pretty bad, and I can't take any pain killers for it. I'm already a pretty sore person all the time, but when I get banged up some like this my nerves are friggin insane about it. I'm suppose to take zelnorm, lyrica, and all this other crap for my fibro, but it's all anti-deps, and it makes me feel like garbage. All the opiates are addictive, and also make you feel like crap so it doesn't leave me many options if I want to live even close to a normal life. it's really messed up that all my conditions leave me absolutely no choice of medications cause the side effects of each one make the others that much worse. I can just smoke a ton of cannabanoids, and live pretty happily, but that's illegal, and immoral, right? I completely wasted over 25 years of my life with all the western meds until I woke up, and decided to do it myself, NO MATTER WHAT HAPPENS! I refuse to waste another quarter century of my short life waiting for them to tell me I can grow some meds that keep me alive. Good grief I've been ranting alot lately, sorry about that everybody. I think with the heat we're having today I should be able to dry some of this trim out pretty good, and maybe make it into some oil by the end of tomorrow. Enjoy the beautiful day everyone. Peace and Love.

EDIT: I was posting when you were Hamish, and didn't see that crazy photo brother. That is a beautiful picture man. Really diggin it alot.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 18, 2013)

I snapped a couple quickies of my flower tent a minute ago. The Iced grapefruit is adapting to the intense light of the 600+ Watts of the H.P.S. like a friggin champ guys! The Cindy99 took at least 2 days to adjust, but the I.G. already seems fine with it. I'm telling you guys, I really love this strain. She vegs like a maniac, and has the best structure, and vigor to her. Last time she was in a small 3 gallon container, and had been in it for a while with the same used up soil. i can't wait to see her this time in the 5 gal bucket, and all the nutes she could want ready for her, and at her disposal. I went a little lighter on the super soil this time as not to anger this one at all, but I think what she got should be more than adequate for her all through flower. This time I'm letting her go another week or so in flower. I'm also gonna hit her with more amendments through flowering this time to try, and bulk her some as she can take it, and I know it this time around. I was reading through my water log, and noticed I didn't start her on Bio-Bud or Meta-K until the 4th week for some reason last time, and I really think that would help some with her bulk, and density. I really like to make cocktails for my girls out of bottle nutes using them at 1/4-1/2 strength every once in a while. I really try to avoid anything for the last 2-3 weeks though as I'm not into heavy flushing, and don't want anything in there lingering. I really like a good tea over anything in flower though as I always see best results from those. I'm also pretty sold on my Strapped from Botanicaire I really like the way it livens up the soil for me, and my girls. I made a light dose the other day, and sprayed my cooking soil with it from a backpack sprayer. Needless to say I had to soak it afterwards to clean the dang sprayer, but it's worth it I.M.O. I looked in on the soil today, and it already has slight mycelium growth on it, and this will only explode from here, and get the soil going again. You have to be careful though how much liquid you put in your soil as not to make mud if you don't have a double tub with holes in one, but even then you have to have balance. I prefer a single bin to keep it all in one environment, but would change this depending on the "natural environment" I'm in per se. When you're dealing with soil microbes, and fungi, and such they have alot different needs than plants do, so you have to take that into consideration when amending your soil, and wanting to get it done efficiently. They can be a fussier bunch than any group of MJ plants you'll ever come across, believe me when I say that guys. Given the right condition though, which really doesn't take alot of effort to achieve, they can be happy, and thrive for quite some time with the right food available to them. They reproduce like nobody's business too, so keeping your cultures alive is pretty easy to do as well. Anyways, lately my favorite smoke has been to mix the Iced Grapefruit with some Menage a Trois. It really packs a punch to the head, and lasts for quite some time through chores. I'll be happy to get some oil back in my med routine, but my flowers will always be my favorite medication I think. Just hard to beat a mouthful of yummy! 

^^Iced Grapefruit^^ Some of the pics it looks like she has a Ca/Mg def, but it's the light behind her leafs. The last picture gives you a better idea of her true color, and she's quite the healthy girl.(so far) Nice big sativa dom leafs with those petals in the rear of the leaf that swing out like handle bar mustaches kinda. This really is a majestic plant I.M.O., just gorgeous.

^^This is my Cinderella99^^ Huge indie leafs on her that will pick up every ray the sun offers(or my hps bulb) Strong structure about her, and the beginning of huge flowers. She has alot going on under the skirt, but in a week I'll get down there, and give her a good trimming, LOL. I like my women shaved, but still looking like women, you know. A bald woman no matter where she's bald, is kinda weird. Cancer withheld. Anyways!


Last, but definitely not least is the Green Poison. Yes I know she has a slight Ca/Mg thing, but the light is actually making it look worse than it is in the past picture here. I wasn't able to get a good one of her trichs before the timer went off to take down the hood blocker 3000, LOL. I try to not keep it on for too long, and with my shaky hands it can take a few snaps to get a decent pic. Oh well, there they are in all their glory folks. Enjoy your day. Peace and love.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 19, 2013)

The Iced Grapefruit is really doing stellar so far in the flower tent. She's stood up to the higher intensity light like a hero, and has now made up her mind to start flowering with a vigor. This, and the Green Poison are winners so far in my book. They're both very healthy, and vigorous. They also both seem to have about the same indica/sativa lean with the Green Poison being a little heavier on the indie side though. I got some better pictures of her trichs today. As you can see from them already, she's gonna be a frosty girl people. It seems everyone is happy as far as Ca/Mg goes right now with the dose they all got yesterday. I never remember having issues like this in the past with all the Ca/Mg B.S. What in the world is going on lately? Did all the soil companies forget to add lime or whatever in their soils? Good Grief. 

Anyways, besides all that everyone is pretty happy, and coming along. The Blue O.G. is on day 49, and not suppose to need more than 60 for any pheno. Her colas are quite heavy with alot of lean to them now. I've supported them quite a bit, but it hasn't been high on the colas so they have some lean still to their tips. She's already starting to get little foxtails on her higher flowers. Her calyx's are swelling like crazy now, and getting so tight, and dense. 

Cinderella is doing pretty awesome too. She was trying to get a Mg def I think, but I nipped that crap in the butt real quick. I've been waiting to get her back in my flower tent for quite some time so she'll be pampered like spoiled actress! I didn't even top the crap out of her, I wanted big dense colas to the max from her. She has a total of only 8 terminal colas, and whatever else pops up. This pheno doesn't seem to want to branch much so she'll be all big flowers in the end hopefully. She has a real nice tight, even canopy on her, and doesn't stretch everywhere or go wild. Very reserved growth that when looked at is an intelligent use of energy. She doesn't grow off shoots all willy nilly, and wasteful of energy. When she puts out growth it's of purpose, and smartly thought out. Just huge pistils on her like her leafs. To the pics!


This last picture of the Iced Grapefruit is a little out of focus, but it shows how she just explodes in growth at the nodes pretty quickly. She really is just an elegant plant guys. Tons of healthy growth, and just fast, fast, fast.
 

Cinderella99 is a real beautiful strain with some very larges petals, and leafs. She'll start trichin up like crazy here in a bit. She's only on day 11 of actual 12 hours of light, and dark. You can't really tell in the pics, but she has some huge pistils on her. When you rub her stem she has the most brilliant smell of skunky goodness.


The Green Poison is really coming along now with some nice trich production. A pretty quick plant to catch on.


This is the Blue O.G. She's just now getting a little fade to her. I watered her yesterday with only water no sugars, CaMg, food or anything. From here on out it's nothing, but the water so she eats herself alive. She'll have plenty of food to feed on off of her leafs, and also what's remaining in the soil itself too. She's foxtailing, and chunkimg up with some nice knuckle looking flowers.


Group shot! Have a blessed day everyone. Peace and love.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 19, 2013)

I was checking the trichs on the S.B. and was blown away to find a crap ton of amber on her. I didn't know what I was looking at at first, I almost didn't believe it. I looked around the room for a yellower kind of light source, nothing. My usb scope is lit by six blue/white led's so I know it's not them. The trich's are actually that color. Alot of amber in there for being at I think 43 days maybe. She was quite a fast maturing plant, and I had no dang idea. I can never get scope pics to load, but I'll try a little later. I was just checking so I could go make OIL! Muahahaha! The Devils Lube itself CannaOil! J/K guys. i'll be blasting quite a bit since i have a ton of dry trim, and it's some frosty stuff people, and for the quick dry it smells pretty damn good too. It smells like a bushel of fruit that went bad. Sweet, yet sour, and pungent. Should make some interesting oil. I really feel the potency will be there as well with so many trichome's being mature, and even over-ripe I.M.O. on some. You know what kind of pics I'll have later. Peace out PEEPS.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 19, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> I was checking the trichs on the S.B. and was blown away to find a crap ton of amber on her. I didn't know what I was looking at at first, I almost didn't believe it. I looked around the room for a yellower kind of light source, nothing. My usb scope is lit by six blue/white led's so I know it's not them. The trich's are actually that color. Alot of amber in there for being at I think 43 days maybe. She was quite a fast maturing plant, and I had no dang idea. I can never get scope pics to load, but I'll try a little later. I was just checking so I could go make OIL! Muahahaha! The Devils Lube itself CannaOil! J/K guys. i'll be blasting quite a bit since i have a ton of dry trim, and it's some frosty stuff people, and for the quick dry it smells pretty damn good too. It smells like a bushel of fruit that went bad. Sweet, yet sour, and pungent. Should make some interesting oil. I really feel the potency will be there as well with so many trichome's being mature, and even over-ripe I.M.O. on some. You know what kind of pics I'll have later. Peace out PEEPS.


I just blasted a bunch. I love that scent. Orange rinds and cinnamon. I think that some of these strains are maturing so fast these days. I had a few that were perfect at 6 weeks. I have no explanation for it. Genetic variance. I like "The Devil's lube". It is surely some crazy shit. I think I'm going to make cookies for the first time today.  Your pictures are beautiful. You may be on your way bro to professional work. Your Green Poison seems to have a bit more sat in her than mine does.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 19, 2013)

I was thinking the same thing about the Green Poison. It looks really sativa dom for a super fast indie, but we'll see what comes out. I love that racy sativa high, and definitely wouldn't mind a heavier lean that way with my G.P. I have to agree about that smell too. You're leaning over that pan scraping out that glorious amber resin, and the smells are so nice man. I picked up a tri-pod for my camera that is alot better than my old basic one. This thing has bubble levels on it, and a quick connect to take the camera on, and off for different shots. Has a nice crank handle to lower or raise the camera. I'm really liking it, but I can't use it too much with the tent pics really, more of a pull her out, and get the pictures thing. With the way I can get shaky I can't even take much credit for any pics it's all the camera for the most part. I just come up with the perspectives, and angles. I think alot of strains are either finishing faster or maybe breeders like more amber trich's than we do, but I think alot of them finish faster than detailed from where you buy the things. If I can't count how many amber heads I see, there's too many I.M.O. If I'm going for a heavy stone I'll pick my strain for it, not with trichome selection, which I think is a little mis-guided anyways. I just blasted some of the most clear oil I've ever worked with, no B.S. I was working with the trim before I blasted it to prepare it, and by the feel of the greasy, stickiness knew it would be special, and I even think I said something on here before. It really seems pure, and the sour, sweet smell it has it friggin awesome. I can't wait to run these flowers through, and see what I get with them. Now that will be EPIC! Giant chunks of 80%, and above T.H.C. cough drops of amber heaven. I know dang well that last batch I made with the Menage a Trois was 80% or above, and think this will be just as good if not better by the look of what's coming out of the trim. It's already hard as candy I don't know how effective a vac would be with it. I'll be leaving it in a heat purge for about 24 hours. What I mean by this is I leave it in a controlled 85-95 degrees so that it is back to a more liquid state, and then I work it lightly in intervals to get any residual gas out. This is how I've had to do my oil since my stupid vac won't keep negative pressure for some reason. This is why I've had air bubbles in the last couple of times, but not much I can do about it. Otherwise it would be straight shatter. It still gets that chip away glass thing going, and not only when it's real cold or anything. If you did everything correctly you should only be left with very high grade resins that are full of terpenes, cannabanoids, and just about every oil the plant has that you're blasting. I can't stress enough to start with the absolute best butane you can get your hands on, really no excuse not to with the way you can order crap on-line now. Starting with a bomb strain doesn't hurt either, and a nice mature specimen is always best. I was so happy when I seen how much amber there was on the trim, and flowers. Oh yeah I scope the trichs on my trim too. I think it's alot easier to see trich's on the leaves anyways. Well time to get back to work. Peace and Love!


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 19, 2013)

Here are a couple quickies. Keep in mind this is before I heat purge, but it's already really beautiful. Hard, and not really all that sticky anymore. I can assure you the bubbles you see are more than 98% air from collecting it with a razor blade. I'll keep it in constant heat, and any remaining anything will come out. Then I'll have the best amber colored meds the planet can offer mankind.
View attachment 2783077

Forget Campbells soup, this is the real Mmm Mmm Good! Peace out!


----------



## prosperian (Aug 19, 2013)

Great pics to use in your step by step guide book for dummies.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 20, 2013)

The only problem being, I'll have to write down the instructions before I make the oil, or else I go off, and forget what I'm doing, LOL. Step one remember to breathe. Step two exhale that huge hit. step three, refer to step one, and then go on to step four, LOL. Step by step stoner instructions, now there's an interesting read. Peace out.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 20, 2013)

I've been working with my oil from yesterday, and have gotten alot of the gas to the surface. Now I'll slowly re-heat this one last time, and it will get really clear. I'm not big into posting weights, but this is one heavy nugget of hash oil folks. more than an 1/8 less than a 1/4. It's solid as heck between the heat purges too. You can take a razor blade to it, and it chips, and cracks. Or you can hit it with the back side of the razor, and it goes thud, thud. I say this because your oil should get hard, and barely tacky pretty quickly after it cools from the collecting. When I collect my oil it's already starting to get pretty solid, and alot like a warm cough drop. This lets you know you have trichomes, and not chlorophyll, and plant matter. The latter 2 being a couple of things you don't want to go collecting. I really think that even at this point over 99.9% of the bubbles are just air from collecting it repeatedly being warm. After working the oil so much I'm surprised it's not more like Wax, but if you keep the temps right, and don't get too vigorous with your working of the oil you can keep the shatter consistency. I know true shatter doesn't have any bubbles what so ever, but I don't have a vac chamber so some air bubbles will be present in the end product. I'll put it up against the best shatter though, and the potency, and taste will be there just as strongly. I'm dieing to try this stuff out, but I'm gonna have to wait till the last heat purge, and collection. Maybe this afternoon I'll be able to sample a small bit. This has all been killer timing as my daily oral dose in tablet form will be out tomorrow so I'll have fresh meds to start with then. 


I think this was the manna the Israelites were talking about God feeding them in the desert as they wandered. That's a 40 year trip I could dig. Peace out.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 20, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> I've been working with my oil from yesterday, and have gotten alot of the gas to the surface. Now I'll slowly re-heat this one last time, and it will get really clear. I'm not big into posting weights, but this is one heavy nugget of hash oil folks. more than an 1/8 less than a 1/4. It's solid as heck between the heat purges too. You can take a razor blade to it, and it chips, and cracks. Or you can hit it with the back side of the razor, and it goes thud, thud. I say this because your oil should get hard, and barely tacky pretty quickly after it cools from the collecting. When I collect my oil it's already starting to get pretty solid, and alot like a warm cough drop. This lets you know you have trichomes, and not chlorophyll, and plant matter. The latter 2 being a couple of things you don't want to go collecting. I really think that even at this point over 99.9% of the bubbles are just air from collecting it repeatedly being warm. After working the oil so much I'm surprised it's not more like Wax, but if you keep the temps right, and don't get too vigorous with your working of the oil you can keep the shatter consistency. I know true shatter doesn't have any bubbles what so ever, but I don't have a vac chamber so some air bubbles will be present in the end product. I'll put it up against the best shatter though, and the potency, and taste will be there just as strongly. I'm dieing to try this stuff out, but I'm gonna have to wait till the last heat purge, and collection. Maybe this afternoon I'll be able to sample a small bit. This has all been killer timing as my daily oral dose in tablet form will be out tomorrow so I'll have fresh meds to start with then.
> View attachment 2783890View attachment 2783891View attachment 2783892View attachment 2783893View attachment 2783894
> 
> I think this was the manna the Israelites were talking about God feeding them in the desert as they wandered. That's a 40 year trip I could dig. Peace out.


That looks so insane. I'd go on that 40 year trip if I could have that everyday. Damn right. You do it right bro.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 20, 2013)

Except in biblical Israel I bet you wouldn't ever say "I feel like getting stoned" lol...


----------



## hbbum (Aug 20, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Except in biblical Israel I bet you wouldn't ever say "I feel like getting stoned" lol...


rofl.. yeah you also would not want to get wasted, ripped, bombed, blasted, shit-faced, hammered or even high as a kite(since they did not have a parachute)


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 20, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Except in biblical Israel I bet you wouldn't ever say "I feel like getting stoned" lol...


Good grief no. That would be a really bad thing to have mis-understood back in those days, LOL! I can't wait to get to all the flowers drying now. The trim oil is coming out crazy heavy. The oil from the flowers is going to be mind numbing, in more than one way, you know. When I do start making the oil with the flowers it will of course be kept separate as the two will be of different qualities. I really wish I could get some of this tested for potency, but I know the oil you get from trim, and flowers can be quite different. I can't wait to start blasting high C.B.D. strains, and testing them out for different things. I just finished the final heat purge of my oil, and have it still warm spread out pretty thin. I just can't get all the air out without a vac, and it's so frustrating to me. I see alot of bubbles, and know in my head it's just air, but it messes me up to see em anyways, you know. I haven't sampled it yet, but know it's just fire from the smell, and consistency of it. It has a texture when it cools to room temperature of stressed concrete in a way. It will pull to a certain extent, and then just pop, and almost shatter some on the outer layers. When it gets a little cooler still it's completely like a crystalline substance, and will flake, and chip very easily. After I finish this post I'm gonna do a small report on it with potency, taste, and a little on it's texture at this more premature state before it crystalizes. Fun stuff! Peace and Love.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 20, 2013)

Of course its just air bro. You run shit the best. If you aren't doing it right then no one is. I hear you on blasting high CBD flowers. I am going to blast so much of the SBD x FB.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 20, 2013)

hbbum said:


> rofl.. yeah you also would not want to get wasted, ripped, bombed, blasted, shit-faced, hammered or even high as a kite(since they did not have a parachute)


 To us, all of the above sounds like a Friday night. To someone in biblical times it probably sound like a friggin nightmare. Especially, 5h1t faced!

On a lighter note I tried out the Sour Blueberry oil a couple of minutes ago from a clean oil rig w/dome, and glass nail. I like to snap off a bit of oil, and roll it under the lid of my silicone container until it resembles an oil worm. Like this.


After that you simply heat the nail with a torch, something like this.



A cheapie torch I picked up off of greedbay for less than $12. I'll pick up a better one soon, but until then this one works a charm heating up a tiny glass nail. I think it's rated at about 12-1300 degrees. I then dab the oil worm onto the heated nail, a little at a time as not to waste a bunch of oil running down over the nail. They have little dimples, but if you put too much too fast it will still spill over some times. That's why I do the roll. The oil looks not much different from before as far as color, and all. When you put it in the container it always ends up in the same shape it seems. if it's a runnier oil it will always be wafer thin, and runny of course. This stuff is always thick, and when cooler not tacky at all really. When you hold it in your fingers it feels like silicone material at first. When it heats up it turns back tacky as all get out, and you almost can't get it off your fingers, even with alcohol.


I like this last pic cause you can see the bottom of the container in the right side of the piece of hash. When it gets heated, and you pull a piece it's almost like kid slobber in the fact that you think it will never break. When it does it's thinner than a strand of hair, and slowly retracts back to either piece. Very interesting, and fun stuff to play around with. Especially after you medicate with a little. The oil worm thingie in the pic above will take me 2 times heating the nail to ingest, and even then there is a little left over as I never touch the metal holder to the glass nail so there's always a big bulb left over on it.

Now to get to the potency, and taste. When you see the smoke you begin to inhale. Upon the smoke crossing over your tongue you immediately have a taste of sour, sweet soil. You exhale, and it's alot more pronounced, the flavor of blueberry soil. It has one of the best earthy tastes in the world because it has all those notes of forest berries with it, and a slight hint of the sour indica lingering as well. Really a nice medication in the end I have to admit. When you're exhaling all this you're already having the freight train rush that comes from a good oil. By the time you've relieved your lungs of the fumes they're already working on your head. The warmth of your favorite blanket as a kid, and best bedtime story envelopes your whole body, and brings you to a relaxed state. It makes every unpleasant thought melt away, and really brings you to a calm state. The warm rush lasts quite a while, and leaves you very content when it slowly starts to subside like a wave rolling back to the ocean. With the second half of the dab you completely melt of all worries, and obligations, and only remember to smile like an idiot slowly putting the rig down on hopefully stable terra. The rush slowly bates, and all the tastes of the earth left after a berry patch was ground into the soil with a pile driver is left coming out of your ears. i have yet to take my walk today, and think it's gonna be a pretty damn fun experience at the moment.

One last note kind of off the whole oil thing. I bought a pair of polarized, U.V. blocking sun glasses quite a while back for really cheap. They sell the exact same kind of lenses in some very expensive "Special Grow Room" glasses. I call B.S. on the whole thing. For one there are some cheap special glasses called Lumigrow's I think. They're from Sunleaves or Hydrofarm or one of those companies for $15 that are just like the Method Sevens that sell for over $100. Companies will always try, and proclaim they have a special technology, and have to charge you hundreds for some reason. Then you come to find out it's yesterdays tech just repackaged, and with a twist on the advertising. Oh well, just watch out what you shell out the big money for, it's alot like the whole led tech, it's alot better than hid all day of the week, but it's easy to get burnt on yesterdays tech repackaged. My whole point with all this is that they're the best way to look at your plants when the lights are on. It's hard to tell what's going on with them sometimes unless you have lights on when the big one is off. The sunglasses help alot to get a good look at your plants with the lights on, and easily diagnose problems you may be having. Good pictures are another great way to diagnose any defs or the sort. 

Have a blessed day everyone. I'm gonna go take that walk, but after one more of these dabs I think, LOL. Peace and Love.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 20, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I hear you on blasting high CBD flowers. I am going to blast so much of the SBD x FB.


Super Blue Dream x Freedom Baby, now that's something special there. It would almost be a crime to blast that with butane. I do say almost though, LOL. Seriously though, that would be some real medicine in my book. Really doesn't get better than a high C.B.D. profile, but I wish they would get them up a little higher on the 1:1 ratio. I would love to start seeing some 16:16 - 20:20 even or maybe higher in the future, you know. Oil with a high C.B.D. ratio ratio would be uber relaxing I think with all my arthritis, and nerve, and back pain issues. It's suppose to be one of the best anti-inflamatory's in the world so I could only dream how much it would help out with so many people's conditions. Plus all of it's anti-cancer benefits I think everyone should take some this day, and age. It's not a strong narcotic like thc so alot of people who drink, and crap like that wouldn't even feel it in lower doses. It would make binge drinking alot easier on your body too I would think. The oil off of this S.B. is really nice with so much flavor to it. It really does hit you quick, and sends every stress you have right out when you exhale. 

I never will be able to thank you for all the encouragement, and Hamish as well for helping, and encouraging me to step up my oil game. Now pretty much no matter what i stick in that tube comes out like amber goodness, and kicks like a back fire from a diesel truck. The flavor has gotten alot better too with his instruction. You guys are all really great, and only have positive feedback. Even when you try to correct you have a very tactful approach that demands respect, and attention. i've never seen anybody steer others incorrectly, or out of selfishness. Mad respect to all the Fellas! Peace and Love.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 20, 2013)

I owe these pictures to you and Hamish also. Slipon helped a ton too. These are from my blast yesterday.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 20, 2013)

The SBD x FB could approach 20-20. I am expecting the high teens.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 20, 2013)

Ok, first off the pictures. Oh hell yea, that oil is beautiful bro. I can tell it already has that perfect texture that's hard, dense, and tacky with slight heat all at once. Second, I didn't know there were strains with that kind of profile out there. I don't know if I haven't been paying attention to some of your posts or what, but that's friggin amazing bro. Holy shnikey's that's some serious meds man. You take good care of those ladies, they're gonna take care of you like a mofo. I can't get over "Teens", or maybe up to 20! I love taking a nice dab, and then smoking a nice filtered cone full of flowers, OOOHHHHH yeah, I love that! The Menage a Trois has developed her scent a little more, and now smells exactly like blueberry cake donuts. I crap you not, my wife picked me up some fresh doughnuts from the bakery I used to work at(one of my many talents-doughnut making at 4 a.m.) and when i brought the bag up-stairs to eat breakfast in bed like we do every Saturday i noticed the pleasant smell of blueberries, fresh baked. I ate the doughnuts, and about 45 minutes later I wanted to medicate to make sure I would digest my breakfast fine. I reached for the Menage a Trois, opened the jar, and me, and my wife looked at each other when we smelled that the flowers had cured almost exactly to the smell of those blueberry cake doughnuts. I thought it was a berry cobbler smell, and had you guys mis-guided about it, but without a doubt it's the latter. Now I can't smoke it without wanting to eat the doughnuts afterwards. I'll forever make that connection whenever I smell those doughnuts in the future. I'm telling you, a lost opportunity to clone a great plant friggin haunts you. Oh well, like we're always saying there's so many strains out there. Enjoy your oil brother, I'm definitely enjoying mine. Peace and Love.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 20, 2013)

I have been oiling up the sides of blunts like a madman. I love it. It bubbles and melts the whole way down. Tastes so sweet and gets me blasted. Blueberry doughnuts would be incredible. Damn.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 20, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I have been oiling up the sides of blunts like a madman. I love it. It bubbles and melts the whole way down. Tastes so sweet and gets me blasted. Blueberry doughnuts would be incredible. Damn.


Duude......


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 20, 2013)

Oily blunts sound pretty awesome. I can't take those wraps or even nicer cigars sacrificed for the cause they always make me cough. When I was first making oil it would make me cough, but now that it's as smooth as air I would hate to put it in something that would make me cough. I just smoke my rig, and then the after cone! Although you give me a mad professor idea of somehow doing a phatty combo of our ideas here. I like to roll my oil into a log, and then lower that onto the nail. I bet I can roll a thin enough log, and put that sucker right in the middle of a cone, and it should burn pretty evenly with all the herb in there. You are so the F'in man! I have something to go try, be back in a little bit guys. Peace out.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks bro. You can def wrap your cone with oil. It can get pretty damn artistic too. I spiral it down, fat line it down, etc. It is awesome when with a friend. It crushes everyone. 2 gram blunts with a .75 cm oil strip the whole way down. I like to cut the tubes in half. A whole one is too much for me.

Top of blunt






Bottom of blunt


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 20, 2013)

That blunt looks like a chocolate swizzel stick my wife makes with jam spread all over it. It also looks like an extremely fun way to medicate as well. I feel really fortunate to now have the meds I do, and also to have better concentrates to mix in when needed. I didn't even think about taking a picture of the cone I rolled with the oil log down the middle. Imagine that, I forgot to take a picture of something, LOL. I even gave the roach to my father in law. I just couldn't finish that thing, no way. It was so friggin sticky at the end, and it started to sizzle, and crap, LOL. I looked like I had that geisha designed lip stick spots on my lips, but brown, and oily. Wow, talkin about a head rush, and I can see why you would want to smoke it with the flowers, just an incredible experience when you have it with every toke. I've put it on bowls before, but it's so much better in a roll I think. If you have a regular bong it's cool to put some in a bowl, and use your torch on it that you heat your rig with. The last real nice water pipe I bought was a Black Leaf 26in scientific straight tube with a single 4 or 6 arm tree perc flaming skull edition. Nice thick piece, and the dumb thing had a door opened in to it, and the downstem broke. I was furious, but what can you do, you know, it was broke, and no amount of bitchin was gonna fix it. I did however see a place on-line that will fix your old broken pieces for around $65 I think for a downstem. I figured that's a deal to fix a bong worth over $200 when I got the thing. I don't know of any place local or I would go that route, but honestly I think i was lucky to find the place I did because most places want you to buy a new piece. If I decide to fix it I'll drop the name of the place if they do a good job on it. Peace out.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 20, 2013)

I am glad your father in law got a nice stone tonight. Off to to the plants. Have a good night bro.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 21, 2013)

Holy Cheeseballs Gandalf! Those are some badass blunts with a thick oil layer like that!!! I swear you can send that round a circle of 10 people and everybody will be pretty blasted LOL LOL LOL... You guys are starting to make me feel like I've lost my edge and gone soft with the toking. I will need to bust out the old Amethyst chillum (yeah I have a pipe carved out of solid quartz crystal muahahahaha) and pack a few fat loads just so I can still feel like a hippie now. Putting me to shame here. My lungs need a numbing. 

Myco... You guys pay up to 200 USD for a bong?! Remind me to never complain about glass prices over here ever again. There's this girl from Cali living in S.A now, professional glass blower, a custom pipe will set me back about USD 50 and then it's a fat one. She'll even mix silver in so it changes colour over time, these crazy psychedelic swirls develop in the glass... Really awesome stuff. Unfortunately the cheap S.A meth has taken hold of the girl or I would gladly enquire about her products and sending to the USA. So right now, I know where her profits are going and I want no part of it. Sad as all hell. I can't support a business that funds the owner's destructive habits, I just can't. 

But ALL glass breaks, I have cried big-ass crocodile tears because of that before. Don't laugh but I have switched to 'disposable' bongs: I have stainless-steel bowls and tubes (the metal pipe part) that get shoved into a plastic bottle of the right size, bong gets used once or twice before the bottle is discarded right into the trash. Always clean and fresh that way, and the only risk left is knocking the thing over. Perfect for travelling too  

But yeah looking at that blunt Gandalf you can smoke like a champion if that thing didn't actually just send you off to bed  Wow. Really hanging with some PROPER ganja heads aren't I?!


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 21, 2013)

Well good mornin MH, those blunts sound amazing...whew!


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 21, 2013)

Hey Rosey, good to see you girl. How are the autos coming along? I'll be blasting more trim today, and maybe a flower or two. Watch out it's gonna be an oil geyser up in here folks. Peace out.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 21, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> Hey Rosey, good to see you girl. How are the autos coming along? I'll be blasting more trim today, and maybe a flower or two. Watch out it's gonna be an oil geyser up in here folks. Peace out.


 Like the one in my head LOL... I told you I feel like I need a chillum. Just because you guys were putting me to shame. So we toked about a gram of oil between two people, took 6 hits between the two of us to clear it completely, half a gram of oil each in under 3 minutes... My thoughts have turned to liquid is the only way I can describe it. Feels like mushrooms, but you know when you come down a bit and it feels like you're entering this bubble, where before everything was so crystal clear, now comes a healthy separation from reality and the spiral twards the within starts... Yeah kinda exactly like that. Good thing it's a day off. Just playing the crap out of my Strat all day, tons of Hendrix especially. Going to get back to that in a few minutes quite an epic day.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 21, 2013)

Sound like a killer, chill day bro. I'm playing this psychedelic reggae playlist I made, and am preparing all my trim, and couple select more larfy flowers for the tube. I have everything weighed, and separated for each run as to be able to just pop out the old, and plug in the new, and continuously blast the same material. If I have different grades I like to clean everything out in between of course to keep from cross contamination. I want to get a domeless nail so I can just take a pre-measured amount of oil, and just drop it down in the cupped nail, and let it, and me go to town. The way my nail is now I can only lower so much at a time to keep from wasting, and having my oil run over the side some. Oh well prolly keeps me from going too crazy with it. I've been going a little heavy lately cause of my knee, but the last smaller batch lasted me quite a while, and that was with all the daily oral doses out of it too. I took some pics of the tent this morning cause I knew I would be busy most of the day.



The Blue O.G. has no problem holding her own as far as the frost goes. Strong pungent smells of sweet, kushy earth alot like the S.B.


The Cinderella99 is doing great, and has a greasy look to her like alot of indicas do. She's such a great strain, and is coming right along. 


Green Poison. This lady is an excellent strain, and is triching up really nicely. the ones you can see in the pics are the more mature,a nd larger ones. She has the beginnings of them all over, but I can't get it in the dang pictures clearly. This one is gonna be nice, I can already tell.


Iced Grapefruit in all her beauty. Really doing her thing now, and looking good. One last group shot, and it's of to make some oil. Have a blessed day everyone. Peace and Love.


----------



## Slipon (Aug 21, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Myco... You guys pay up to 200 USD for a bong?! Remind me to never complain about glass prices over here ever again. There's this girl from Cali living in S.A now, professional glass blower, a custom pipe will set me back about USD 50 and then it's a fat one. She'll even mix silver in so it changes colour over time, these crazy psychedelic swirls develop in the glass... Really awesome stuff. Unfortunately the cheap S.A meth has taken hold of the girl or I would gladly enquire about her products and sending to the USA. So right now, I know where her profits are going and I want no part of it. Sad as all hell. I can't support a business that funds the owner's destructive habits, I just can't.
> 
> But ALL glass breaks, I have cried big-ass crocodile tears because of that before. Don't laugh but I have switched to 'disposable' bongs: I have stainless-steel bowls and tubes (the metal pipe part) that get shoved into a plastic bottle of the right size, bong gets used once or twice before the bottle is discarded right into the trash. Always clean and fresh that way, and the only risk left is knocking the thing over. Perfect for travelling too



would never laugh, Im pretty sure I have broken the first 10 glass bongs in my life, and atleast 50 tube`s and almost every other form of bong, bamboo, plastic, and even metal bongs (witch I don't think taste very well) I go for the normal strait glass bong (60$) and just buy and new one when ever it breaks/once a year


----------



## prosperian (Aug 21, 2013)

Never noticed we have the same temp humidity gauge and fan. What's your humidity like in there? I'm running a pretty constant 45%.




Slipon said:


> would never laugh, Im pretty sure I have broken the first 10 glass bongs in my life, and atleast 50 tube`s and almost every other form of bong, bamboo, plastic, and even metal bongs (witch I don't think taste very well) I go for the normal strait glass bong (60$) and just buy and new one when ever it breaks/once a year


I used a portable bong on a trip this year before I had my portable vape. Almost burned my eyebrows off trying to light the damn thing, it was so short. 

I have always been uncomfortable using bongs, maybe it's my homophobic tendencies coming out when I put that big long shaft in my mouth and suck the goodness. Did I say too much?


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 21, 2013)

prosperian said:


> I have always been uncomfortable using bongs, maybe it's my homophobic tendencies coming out when I put that big long shaft in my mouth and suck the goodness. Did I say too much?


Open wide. lawl.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 21, 2013)

My humidity runs around 45ish% during the days, and will sometimes spike to 70ish% at night when it gets cooler. i have the fan in the pics up high running at night along with the in-line, with a smaller fan running on the bottom blowing air up through the canopy. I've had the windows open at night, and it will bring the humidity levels up, but I've never had any mold problems(knock on wood). I find that so much air moving, and the in-line constantly evacuating seems to work nice with keeping everyone happy, and problem free. When the a/c runs at night the humidity hardly peaks over 50ish% at night, and that's without all the extra fans, just the in-line. I actually have two of those thermos now I just picked up another from H.D. They're just $10, and they tell you hi/lo for the last 24 hrs, and which way it's trending at the moment up or down. Not a bad deal I.M.O. For $15 at H.D. they have remote thermo's with all the same goodies, just put the remote sensor in your grow area, and it wirelessly feeds the info to you, but i'm sure the range isn't all that far. It would work great for you though, I know they have ones with the wires, but you wouldn't have to worry about all that, and you would know exactly what's going on in your closet with ever opening it up. Ahhh, the fun toys for the grower.


----------



## prosperian (Aug 21, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> I actually have two of those thermos now I just picked up another from H.D. They're just $10, and they tell you hi/lo for the last 24 hrs, and which way it's trending at the moment up or down. Not a bad deal I.M.O. For $15 at H.D. they have remote thermo's with all the same goodies, just put the remote sensor in your grow area, and it wirelessly feeds the info to you, but i'm sure the range isn't all that far. It would work great for you though, I know they have ones with the wires, but you wouldn't have to worry about all that, and you would know exactly what's going on in your closet with ever opening it up. Ahhh, the fun toys for the grower.


Thanks for the info. I've been running this remote gauge for about a year. They are very convenient.

http://www.acurite.com/weather/thermometers/digital-indoor-outdoor-temperature-humidity-monitor-00611a2.html

Works great because I can keep the display next to my computer monitor as a reminder of what's going on in there. The sensor is small enough that I can hang it with fishing line from my HID light fixture at canopy level.


----------



## hbbum (Aug 21, 2013)

Your not supposed to smoke weed out of a Dong.. use a Bong.. One letter makes a HUGE difference.


----------



## prosperian (Aug 21, 2013)

hbbum said:


> Your not supposed to smoke weed out of a Dong.. use a Bong.. One letter makes a HUGE difference.


 you're kidding me, it doesn't have to be black either? WTF!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 21, 2013)

hbbum said:


> Your not supposed to smoke weed out of a Dong.. use a Bong.. One letter makes a HUGE difference.


 I'm going to ask the glass-blower chick I know if she'll blow me a dong bong. 50 bucks says I won't duck in time, but the story will be worth it  BADASS pics as always Myco. I can se the Blue OG is sucking you in with her charms, very cool close-up pics there mate. Definitely gone onto my 'must try' list.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 21, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> BADASS pics as always Myco. I can se the Blue OG is sucking you in with her charms, very cool close-up pics there mate. Definitely gone onto my 'must try' list.


I had my reservations about the strain, and still say I got a bum pheno, but that makes me want to grow this one again, you know. At the end of her life she really started to impress, and has now charmed me quite a bit, yes. Great flower structure, but a more spindly O.G. body to her like normal O.G. strains have. She always seemed to want to have one top more dominant than the others, and tried to put most of the bulk there in the end too. Not the best strain to main-line in my opinion. Now my Cindy99 that's a plant you could Main-line with 24 tops, and still come out with the yield of a 6 foot plant, no B.S. I left just 8 tops on mine, and watch these things end up like friggin footballs brother. The Blue O.G. has a gangsta lean to her, and is slowly falling over like a drunk with a bottle in one hand. I like the O.G. nugs, but not the O.G. lean, you know. I don't know what the genetic coding is on this girl, but she should not have flowers this big, and dense. Not that I'm complaining though. The Green Poison is really nice too, and bring on the trichs like a champ so far. Your chillum sounds super nice bro you should pop up a pic of that thing. I've always like diggums, and chillums. When you smoke them you feel connected to the earth for some reason. Take er easy people. Peace out.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 21, 2013)

I was in my tent like normal do a daily check of the girls, and seen something I haven't on one of them before. How in the world I missed this the whole time I'll never know, and it never came out in a photo either, so IDK. 


I've seen alot of different leaf mutations over my grows, but this is a pretty weird one I.M.O. The Blue O.G. never has those back small leaflets on her so nothing out of the ordinary there, but the even number petals, and that goofy split is nuts. Quite the interesting strain indeed, all kinds of fun stuff going on with her now a days. I made a second batch of oil with a small amount of flowers that I had set aside with the trim outside when it was hot, and dry to air out with. this batch also had trim in it as well, and that's really what the majority of it actually was. I just put a couple grams of flowers in with it to boost the potency so to speak. It really doesn't boost potency per se, it actually just gives you a better yield as it's stripping out the oils, and terpenes out of the plant. I do have to say the smell from this batch when i was collecting it was alot better I.M.O. Smoking oil while making oil is pretty fun, but you have to constantly remind your self of what you're doing, LOL. I think I'll stick to a joey for now on while doing oil processing. For everything a time, and place, right? After I had blasted both tubes into the dish, and brought it all inside to process, and collect it started storming. I had it heating up on the griddle, and the smells of all that loveliness was filling the room with thunder, and lightning crashing in the background. A bit dramatic, but alot of fun to be honest. Every once in a while I would have lightning reflecting off the oil in the pan or in my hand, and it would look extremely cool. I also had native american flute music going with sounds of nature in the background, it felt close to a religious experience in a way. I'm way more in tune with something like that, rather than sitting in a church on Sunday, not that there's anything wrong with that, just not my bag is all. I just think there's nothing wrong with finding god where you can, and just appreciating it when & where you find it. Anyways, I think it's time to make dinner so I'll catch up with you guys later. Peace and Love.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 21, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> Hey Rosey, good to see you girl. How are the autos coming along? I'll be blasting more trim today, and maybe a flower or two. Watch out it's gonna be an oil geyser up in here folks. Peace out.


 good to be back!!! I only am running the one right now, she's doin great, thanks! can't wait to see what you end up with there


----------



## prosperian (Aug 21, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> I was in my tent like normal do a daily check of the girls, and seen something I haven't on one of them before. How in the world I missed this the whole time I'll never know, and it never came out in a photo either, so IDK. I've seen alot of different leaf mutations over my grows, but this is a pretty weird one I.M.O.


I haven't seen that before. That's a trippy plant man.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 22, 2013)

It got a little nick as a baby leaf. The tippity tip got a little rip in it and 'split' into the fork. I get them occasionally from topping when I accidentally damage the growth tip under where I am topping. Nothing to worry about, just a miracle at work


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 22, 2013)

Seeing as you asked, a little pic of my favourite chillum, carved from solid quartz crystal  Literally right after finishing a load I wanted to still get a bit of smoke coming off it for effect but was too slow.

And if you squint your eyes just right, you can recognise the Mycomaster avatar on the screen in the background LOL...


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 22, 2013)

That chillum is friggin Bad @$$ bro. It looks like it was a crystal that extended out from the group, cut, and polished after working it to shape, nice piece man. It looks a little bigger than I was thinking. I bet you can pack that sucker, and pass it around for a while ! I'm pretty sure the leaf is a mutey. The way it has serration on it's side, and the double vein going up the petal the way it does, and all. It has an even number of petals which MJ is not suppose to so it looks a little weird in perspective. I didn't see any others on it so i thought I would throw that pic up, and let people check it out. In my findings it's the plants with a little weirdness to them that do awesome in the end. Peace and love.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 22, 2013)

It was a single piece of quartz, one single big crystal  That's one thing that I can blow your mind with, I have some BADASS crystals and minerals in the house. The piece used for the chillum was about 50cm long, and 20 cm thick. I damn near cried when I saw how small the chillum came out, but what can you do eh... At least I have the only one I know of. Got offered USD 450 for it and kindly declined. Stone is carved to sit not too deep, it's a 6-hit chillum so perfect for 2 or 3 people.


----------



## ambedexteras (Aug 22, 2013)

badd ass thread comaster. just checked the grow out from the beggining. sooo dank. and the mainlined produced some sick monster buds.
kudos sir. rep for the dank bud and nice thread. rock on.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 22, 2013)

It's a crazy nice piece bro, that's for sure. I'd decline offers on it as well, no way. I really like crystals myself, but not a huge believer in powers of them or anything like that, just think their cool. I've collected some from Texas, and a couple other places around the states, but would love to go climbing somewhere a little farther away one day to check some out. Africa would have to be on the top of my list for that I would think. Very cool geological anomalies over in the Rift Valley, and all over the continent for the most part. Greenland has a giant crack through the entire continent, and you can dive in it, and it's suppose to be some of the clearest water on the planet, pretty cool. There's so much out there I want to experience one day, but have to get a little healthier first I think. Wow, I've been around the whole planet in my mind this morning. Take er easy bro, and take care of that chillum, I'm sure it's pretty tough though. Peace out.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 22, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> badd ass thread comaster. just checked the grow out from the beggining. sooo dank. and the mainlined produced some sick monster buds.
> kudos sir. rep for the dank bud and nice thread. rock on.


Thanks Ambe, that's really kind of you bro. I've never seen you around before, thanks for stopping in, and the positive feed back. You're always welcome back, and hope you do so. I snapped a couple photos this morning, and then realized everyone was bone dry, but not wilting really. I quickly watered the Iced Grapefruit as it was day five she had not been watered, but she still looked fine for the most part. I don't just water my plants because it's been said amount of days. Every morning I turn my plants about 90 degrees, and when I'm doing this I lift each one seeing if she needs water. I've always felt this to be the best way to determine if your girl need a drink. Kind of fool proof. The rest of the ladies were watered last on the 18th, and I watered them after I took the shots so they're happy now, and soaking up rays for the day.
^^Cindy99^^
 
This is my Green Poison. She's now gaining good steam, and pushing out pistils, and calyx's like crazy. I've been trying to get a good pic of the Cinderella99, but her foliage is so dense it's hard to get in with my little point & shoot. Maybe i'll grab her out, and snap a couple of her some time soon, who knows. The green Poison is really coming along, and is just kickin out trichs like crazy. Gandalf was telling me his way as pretty resiny specimen, and I can now see what he was talking about. my pics are not doing this plant any justice, if I get the cindy99 out for photos I'll do the same with the G.P. and hopefully be able to show you guys what I mean. Take er easy folks, have a great day. Peace and Love.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 22, 2013)

The C99 looks dense and absolutely fantastic, those leaves must be harvesting every photon to stray in the general direction. I'm picturing some BADASS nugs off her, looks like tight internodes too. Probably end up being solid bud all the way down the stem, should be some impressive colas for sure!!!

I hear you on the crystal 'powers' mate... They're just damn pretty and psychedelic looking things to me. Pure eye-candy, nothing more. If you want to check out cool rocks and minerals, Namibia is the place to go for sure. Anyhow, just had to come show one of my favourites, labradorite sphere of a few kilos


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 22, 2013)

I hate having office hours. This sucks. I am missing all the good stuff from you guys. I am ramping up the time I am in the office as the kids get ready for school once again. I love the summertime with a very relaxed schedule. I guess it can't last forever.

I love your piece Hamish. Having a one of a kind piece like that is special. The value is worth more than any piece of paper someone can give you. Cherish that in health bro.

Your pictures continue to serve as a source of inspiration Myco. Your love for what you are doing shines through to everyone. You guys are truly the best. I have been telling my wife about you guys. Have a great day.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 22, 2013)

That labradorite is really cool man. Reminds me a little of a really nice kind of granite, but alot nicer. I don't think i'll be competing with you on any level as far as natural minerals go, but I do have quite a large chunk of Tigers Eye i've been saving to give to the right person for a nice bowl to be made. It would be a pretty nice size pice too if I could find someone to work it for me. I would hate to try, and mess it up in the end somehow, you know. It's great to get that family time in, but when you have to go back to the grind it kills you. Makes the warmth of the family time shine in your heart that much brighter though, so it's always worth it. I've told my wife about all you guys as well, and she was so surprised that I actually found some decent people on here. I can't blame her for thinking there's nothing, but a bunch of pot heads on here, but it really feels like a small community of growers who really care about the plant around here. I for one love this herb, and how she's changed my life. the people round here actually care about each other, and that's what makes all this special for me, you guys. I've come to be fond of Peachy too, even though you're not a dude, LOL. I wonder alot why more women aren't into the hobby, I know alot of women love house plants, not be to be sexist. I guess it doesn't transfer over to cannabis,IDK. Anyways glad everyone is doing good as of late, and everybody's plants are also doing quite well from the looks of all the pictures. I can't tell you how many little quick rolls I've smothered in oil lately, LOL. I tell you Gandalf when you give me an idea I almost make a person regret it, LOL. It really is a great way to medicate. The oil seems to lack sometimes, but with the addition of a joint, WOW, yeah it works perfect bro. I must have ate an extra 1/3 of dinner last night, and thought afterwards that it was a dumb decision, and I'll probably get nauseaous for it, but I quickly rolled up a little joint, and plopped some oil on that sucker, and was just fine. I felt like i had really dodged a bullet, but then realized i had planned for this, I'm growing my own meds, right? Thanks bro! I can't tell you how nice it is to have another weapon in the arsenal against all this crap I'm always dealing with. seriously it's been a game changer, and i haven't even done it but the once. I understand it wasn't a totally original idea, but this forum is all about passing knowledge, and that's exactly what you did there, passed some worthwhile knowledge, thank you for that, good lookin out. I'll be putting Namibia on my list of must stops around the world Hamish. If you're saying it geological gold, then I know there's a klondike near by. I ordered some more containers, but this time i got some Slik containers by Stok I think. The same people that make killer torches, and butane. I got a free titanium dabber with my order, and it was only $15 with shipping. I also picked up more butane like i wanted to a week ago. I was checking all over the net, and found it the cheapest at scamazon. The containers I picked up are slightly bigger than my NoGoo, and they can be stacked, and they cling to each other. I don't care about any of that really I just want some containers i don't leave an 1/8 of a gram behind of medication in. I think 5 no stick's should be enough for me to keep all my different concentrates in, and keep them separated. Take it easy folks. Peace out.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 22, 2013)

That is one BRILLIANT point Myco! WHY don't girls grow more?! My wife, sweetest girl I know, permanently out in the garden doing a spectacular job. But she never waters her bloody reefer!!! I'm not kidding. She'll plant these great big Sats and I'll find myself watering them to make sure they don't actually go beyond wilting into death. I mean, the girl knows the name and preferred soil and light for plants that I never heard of. So I got her into watering her weed... Then she drowned it. I love her to bits but she's not really allowed near the herb any more LOL... The mind boggles. I know it's not on purpose, she just has a green thumb with literally everything but weed. We have trees she rooted off tiny little slips in glasses of water, bulbs collected out the earth in mad and wild places. Just don't give her a reefer plant to look after. Seriously. I don't know how that works, but it is how it is.

My daughter is 10 years old, I don't hide anything from her and treat her like an adult. So she's made her way into the growroom a few times. She can already get my res pH and EC spot-on in a matter of minutes for me. Knows a Sat from an Indy... Names my plants. Spots anomalies faster than I do. And she is discreet as hell about it too. I'm kinda torn as to whether to allow her to just take on her own garden outside, which she wants to do. Really hard decision man. But she displays this knack ONLY with reefer. It is actually the first time I mention this to ANYBODY. She hides her knowledge soooo well. Not even ONE slip-up. She knows full well what's in a joint, but still likes putting my mates on the spot by asking them why their cigarettes smell funny. Ten years old. Blowing my mind. She knows it is meant as medicine, and that she doesn't need any, and if I can help it never will need any at all. I really am in two minds or more really as to how to handle it! But keeping secrets from my kid, that is NOT going to happen, ever. 

I'm rambling, lol... I have much less herb now than I had this morning, so not smokin much and I can feel the mad rush start. It's all good, mate of mine needed to hustle some cash really badly, made me an offer to buy some of my stash for resale. I told him no. Then he offered me two 1000w mag ballasts he has used only once, and only for 4 weeks. This I could not resist. Two extra warhorses awaiting their first duties. Might take a while before this happens, but they are here and that is excellent. Also a very nice DV board, fused, timed and backup bats for the timers. They cost an arm and a leg to have made up over here. I got a good deal, but now you guys are going to live with my hyperactivity for a while... and I am going to need a new 30 amp circuit too.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 22, 2013)

I love how your daughter stops people in their tracks knowing full well the answer, but curious enough to want to know what they'll say. I really think that shows some intelligence bro. I also think it shows your daughter has a hell of a sense of humor, LOL. I don't have any small ones so I can only ponder on the dilemma of an explanation of it all. I definitely think your honesty will pay off in the end, it's hard for honest to bite you in the butt. You know your kid, and know what's best for her, and only you, and your wife do. It's cool to hear about the new gear man, that must be exciting even without mania. 2000W covers alot of area, and should open up alot of future potential. you can post till your hearts content brother I'll try to respond to as much of it as possible. I'm bi-polar, and can be all over the place sometimes, hell just read one of my posts, I'm talking about this, and then I'm over here talking about that, and then I swing back over to this thing, LOL. WOOO, it can be a roller coaster. I'm gonna go grab some grub, so you guys take it easy. Peace out.


----------



## prosperian (Aug 22, 2013)

Now I got to go Google "chillum". 




GandalfdaGreen said:


> I hate having office hours. This sucks. I am missing all the good stuff from you guys. I am ramping up the time I am in the office as the kids get ready for school once again. I love the summertime with a very relaxed schedule. I guess it can't last forever.


Gandalf, I can't wait for those little F--ers to get back to school. Hasn't been bad this year because my wife has been home the whole summer. Only problem, my wife has been home the whole summer.


----------



## hbbum (Aug 22, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Now I got to go Google "chillum".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


roflmao, I totally know the feeling. My wife is home all the time taking care of the kids, which is a bit stressful for her, and when momma isn't happy, noone is happy.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 23, 2013)

Chillum~ Hippie herb smoking device borrowed from the ancients when herpies, and other V.D. was going around like wild fire in the late 60's early 70's. it's a hollow tube used to pack ganja, and held in the hand, and cuffed to make a smokable pipe. This way you or nobody else puts their lips on it, and passes you something besides the chillum! Peace out.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 23, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> I'm bi-polar, and can be all over the place sometimes, hell just read one of my posts, I'm talking about this, and then I'm over here talking about that, and then I swing back over to this thing, LOL. WOOO, it can be a roller coaster. I'm gonna go grab some grub, so you guys take it easy. Peace out.


Well I also ride the Cerebral Rollercoaster... Guess that's why all your posts seem so LOGICAL to me mate  And thanks for the words of confidence Myco. You are right, I guess I know my kid and can put more trust in myself when it comes to these matters. And yeah she's got an unstoppable sense of humour, prankster of note too. Loves giving me near heart-attacks at least once a day. And I keep falling for it LOL. 
On a side note, the Dream Beaver beans just landed in my hands. SO AMPED! Already got the bags filled and the coco washed and buffered. Guys, I have to say this: I am liking the organic, I really am. But with the new coco mix, well, I've never seen plants go ape like this before. The Tahoe is notoriously slow to veg, it's a severely inbred OG. But in the new coco mix the clones are just going for it, response to feeds is incredibly quick, as fast as ebb-and-flow or DWC. I've tried many ways to do the indoor thing, but it seems DTW is what I will settle on. 
And I dug out 2 holes in the garden, about 4 by 4 by 4 foot. Supersoil mix in the bottom third, with a layer of limed and compost enriched to top up, mycos added to the top layer. They're covered and cooking, germing a Gigabud and a Critical+ for those. Looks like I will do some outdoor after all this year. Shooting for a kilo or more per plant 
Have an EPIC weekend you all!!


----------



## prosperian (Aug 23, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> Chillum~ Hippie herb smoking device borrowed from the ancients when herpies, and other V.D. was going around like wild fire in the late 60's early 70's. it's a hollow tube used to pack ganja, and held in the hand, and cuffed to make a smokable pipe. This way you or nobody else puts their lips on it, and passes you something besides the chillum! Peace out.


I trust you more than Google. Thanks for the reply.

BTW, the Cindy99 is a pretty good looking plant.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 23, 2013)

Yea, usually the crazy can follow each others conversations without much problem, LOL. My mom's the same way, and when we talk on the phone we subject jump like all get out, and anybody around either of us when we talk look at us like we're completely friggin insane. It seems like I'm usually thinking about more than one thing at a time, but don't have any trouble keeping it all separate in my head, it's when i try to express it that it gets all jumbled, and it drives me nuts. Both of my brothers were diagnosed with A.D.D. but the doctors said I was more savant like. Not that I'm a genius in any way or anything i just tend to fixate on certain things, and excel in those areas but not others I guess. Kind of like O.C.D. but with a learning curve, LOL. My younger brother is a friggin genius, that little turd has an I.Q. of 114 no B.S. Before he could read I would read a book to him, and he would just memorize the words, and go back through the book mimicking what I did like he was reading the damn thing. It was mind blowing, I would read him a choose your own adventure, and he could go back through, and tell you the exact same story page for page, and word for word, AMAZING. He's in the Air force now, and he helped them come up with the step-by-step manual for the new F-35 fighter jet. One of the most humble people on the planet. He spends his free time at parks in Nevada cleaning up trail heads so families can picnic without it being a sess pit. He has a wife he takes care of because she got really sick after they got married, and her immune system crashed on her or something, we're still kind of finding out what's up really. I keep telling him that he's in a medical state, and to grow her some herb for all the damn nausea she has all the time, but he's on a base right now so it's impossible. A cannabis garden is nothing you want some M.P.'s to find in your closet, you know. Anyways, I have a couple Critical Jack Herer fems I got from Herbies I'm pretty excited about. I probably won't be popping them for quite some time, but i know they're hanging around for me to do so one fine day. I've smoked the Gigabud too, and it's some nice reefer bro. I can't say much about the taste as the stuff I had wasn't flushed right I think, and was hydro. The effect is right on though, and lasts for quite a while. Those Dream Beaver seeds you have are precious brother. I know you'll do something special with them, and bring out the best they have to offer. I'll be pulling the Blue O.G. out today to give her some light dep for 24 hours prior to her chop. I'm really doing it to make some room in the tent, and get another lady in there. I have a Yumbolt47 I'll be throwing in there or a Bay11. Either way they have numbers so it's cool, LOL. Seriously though the Bay11 has a slight Mg def i think, but the Yumbolt47 looks killer, and all ready to go. I was reading a couple grow report's on her, and was impressed by the vigor she seems to have, and alot of people were commenting on her flavor being of citrus, and very nice. She still a little small, but with the stretch some were talking about she should fill in just fine I would think. I've had AK-47 in the past, and it's some really nice smoke. With the addition of some sweet Yumbolt indica it could only be better than I remember. A buddy on here I think grew some AK-47, and Pineapple Express, and had an extremely successful grow of it. about 2.25 oz's off each plant vegged for about a month I think. I should pull about the same considering my plant is of the same size really, even though it's been vegged longer by about 2-3 weeks I think. This Iced Grapefruit is so dang sweet once she has some cure on her. I don't know about the whole grapefruit thing, but it's as sweet as a mouthful of sugary cereal. I better get to some work I guess. A little oil to grease the axle, and I'm off, LOL. Take er easy brother. peace and love.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 23, 2013)

Myco...did you buy Lemon Kush beans?


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 23, 2013)

The Cindy99 is a really great plant. I'll get some pics of her nodes later today but they're beasty where they meet the plant, huge knuckles bro, and I do mean huge. I've seen people make hash pipes from the larger stemmed plants that grow outside, I could make a small one from her, and she's inside. I got the Blue O.G. out of the tent, and put the Yumbolt47 in her place.


This plant smells like a friggin patch of plants. Real strong, and when you barely move her she just exudes her scent. This lady is gonna be something special, I can tell already, you know. I'll have better pics of her later along with some Blue O.G. finale shots. Peace and love.

EDIT: I picked a 4 pack up of Lemon Kush from Female seeds.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 23, 2013)

I really like my Lemon Kush a ton. I was reading over in the seed/strain thread area that these are being discounted right now by Female Seeds because 1 in 20 herms. 

https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/709945-female-seeds-fem-lemon-kush.html


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 23, 2013)

Once again coming through with killer info Gandalf! I'll for sure be keeping that in mind. I seen how somebody was giving Female seeds props for coming straight, and letting people know of the issue. I have to agree, that's really cool as hell letting people know, and then discounting their remaining stock. I think it's really smart on their part, keep people happy, and people keep coming back. I think it suck's on my part though as I just had that damn hermie, and don't want another for a while so I won't be cracking any for quite some time I think. I'll go to the Lemon Thai Kush for my lemonene i guess, even though that's the seed vendor who i got the hermie from, Argghhh. Oh well, what can you do. Definitely, thank you for letting me know man, that could have been bad. I usually keep a pretty tight eye on my girls when they're flowering though, but any info is golden ahead of time. I hope yours comes through good, and gives you some killer meds. It looks like some nice smoke in all the pics I've seen. Easy come, easy go. Peace out.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 23, 2013)

I got a couple pics of that Cindy99 stem like i said I would. I went ahead, and got snaps of all my girls stems for you guys to let you know what's going on under there. Usually you don't get to see this stuff, but I thought it would be fun, and maybe educational. I couldn't get to the Green Poison like i would have liked cause she's behind the Yumbolt47 ATM, and i didn't want to move her around alot right now. She had a slight strangulation anyways, and has scars on her stem from it, not that I'm trying to hide that crap, I just think it's ugly as hell now is all. I forgot she had the tie around her kind of tight cause of the little split she had, and got a little choked up from it. By the time I remembered though she was scarred, but after I took off the tie she swelled her trunk out, and kicked into flower like a freak. The Green Poison also is a trich monster along with being a freak of sorts, LOL. She already has trichs out to the tips of some of her fans, no B.S. i got a picture of it. I'm not saying she's completely covered or anything, but she's working on it I'm sure. This is a really nice plant, and has all the potential in the world to be quite special. The Cindy99 is working on her trich development too, and is no slacker as I'll show you. I no longer have flowers per se to show you guys so I'll start showing trich pics instead.

^^Cindy99 Up high^^

^^Cindy99 down low^^ Just beefy, and she like ripples with muscles, LOL Those are from when I pulled her down, but it shows you how much of a struggle it was. I thought for sure I was gonna snap her at some point, and forget about squeezing, and pinching her to soften her up. GOT VICE GRIPS! The stem is thicker than my thumb to give you a comparison of diameter. Quite a bit thicker actually. 
 The bottom of my Green Poison. The top of my Green Poison.

Iced Grapefruit looking beefy down low.
This is the new Yumbolt47. Sturdy enough to support the upcoming load of flowers I'm sure.

They are all looking great, and ready to go into overdrive now with the extra space. the Green Poison self prunes really well, and you can run your hand through the canopy, and the leafs with no light coverage just kind of come off pretty easily. The ones getting light are nice, and strong, and of good color. The Cindy99 holds onto her leafs jealously, and you have to take cutters to them. I'll be getting in there, and giving her a good cleaning either today or sometime this weekend. I'll be doing the same with the G.P. to keep the air moving fine. My Iced Grapefruit has a week to go before she gets a trim, and the Yum47 just got here so she needs to show me what will produce before she gets a haircut. Lots to do, so I better go do it. Peace and Love.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 23, 2013)

Quick bud porn for the weekend. These aren't anything special, but it should hold you guys for a couple days, LOL. BLUE O.G. folks!
View attachment 2788735

I took this last one to show you guys her fade in some nice light. She should have a really nice flavor ending up like this. Usually a strain will have alot more amber trichs by now, but the Blue O.G. seems to be one of the better strains for my style, and liking.She still looks excellent though. Peace out.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 24, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> Both of my brothers were diagnosed with A.D.D. but the doctors said I was more savant like. Not that I'm a genius in any way or anything i just tend to fixate on certain things, and excel in those areas but not others I guess. Kind of like O.C.D. but with a learning curve, LOL. My younger brother is a friggin genius, that little turd has an I.Q. of 114 no B.S. Before he could read I would read a book to him, and he would just memorize the words, and go back through the book mimicking what I did like he was reading the damn thing.


 High IQ is a curse more than a blessing  I got tested at 147... I finished our entire library before I was 13, and by that I mean I read the town's entire library. Most of my life has been spent trying to dumb myself down, for lack of a better description. Smokin' reefer like my aunt smokes cigarettes, when I was 17 it was an ounce a day. We called them 'bankies' they were these coin-bags from the bank shoved full, 22-27 grams so not really an ounce. 
I would trade intelligence for emotional stability any day. Being smart does you ZERO good if you have no confidence and no self-esteem. I'm in me 30's now, finally feel like I'm getting a grip on things. Been a rough ride. Much harm caused to the world around me brother. I have been described as a 'nuclear weapon, socially speaking'. Which means I have kinda lost every job I ever had when working for somebody else, muahahahahaha... 
But unleash my head on a challenge involving MUSIC, and you have yourself a very happy cat indeed. And you will get QUALITY. That's where it all comes together for me, personally. And the music biz, I kick ass in the music biz!

I REALLY REALLY like it here. I mean I REALLY like it. Become addicted to RIU. Never found this much tolerance anywhere in my life. Hardly ever show herb pics even... All the +rep... If guys only knew what that really means to a cat like me  Total acceptance. Confidence skyrocketing. I owe all of you such deep gratitude. I really really do. 

Anyhow, all of that funny stuff aside, THE BLUE OG IS SOOOOOO BEAUTIFUL!!! A real jaw-dropper mate. WOW. Insanely nice pics Myco. Once again I almost licked the screen... Yup, I better come out with results that can stand up to the excellence I see every time I come look at this thread. Really inspiring stuff mate. You and Gandalf are my Reefer Muses 

Anyhow, gotta run, lights on in 2 minutes and I owe people some pics of the LVBK's progress so let me go take care of that quickly...

Love and Light!

MH


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 25, 2013)

Your post is so sad at the beginning, and elating at the end bro. I watched my brother struggle through school, and with his friends. He was such a smart, and caring person people really took advantage of him. I loved that kid so much I ended up going around fixing some of his problems at times which only got me into trouble, but it would always make him laugh or some crap so I would always do it for him without second thoughts. People that take advantage of others need to be dealt with I.M.O. no excuse for that crap! It's great to hear you're getting better with your self confidence, and such it took my brother getting in the Air Force to get his. He's a bad Mua F'er now boy. Has all the confidence in the world, and has the mind set to take over the world, but not in a bad way, LOL. I still think at times I'm finding my way in life. I can honestly say if I can get a hold of some land where i could grow my food, and herb, and not be bothered. I'd be gone after a days worth of packing my seeds, and such. Your LVBK looks amazing bro. Huge friggin leafs man. I have alot to get done better get to it. Peace and love.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 25, 2013)

Hehehehe that's the thing, Myco... We need our dark side to balance our light side. You can't deny either of them, capacity to go either way is exactly equal is what I have learned. Once guys like you and me learn how to find the joy, I swear to gods we can feel it more strongly than 'normal' people. I would not trade the good times for absolutely anything in the world. And if we have to live with some shit in order to have that, so be it! Having an infinite capacity for joy, well, that just ROCKS man 
I like hearing stories like the one about your brother. Bet you a million bucks he can write a better book than any of his peers, has better (or rather more interesting) stories to tell than your average Joe. At the end of our lives, all we have is our STORY. I am grateful that mine is going to be a good one. It's got everything, ups, downs, drama, action, passion and warfare, it's all there man. 
Only thing I ever really struggle with is when I accidentally screw with the heads of other people. But I am learning to get a grip and be a bit more in touch with how I affect the world around. It's all goooood!

Very happy to have met you mate.

MH


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 25, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Hehehehe that's the thing, Myco... We need our dark side to balance our light side. You can't deny either of them, capacity to go either way is exactly equal is what I have learned. Once guys like you and me learn how to find the joy, I swear to gods we can feel it more strongly than 'normal' people. I would not trade the good times for absolutely anything in the world. And if we have to live with some shit in order to have that, so be it! Having an infinite capacity for joy, well, that just ROCKS man
> I like hearing stories like the one about your brother. Bet you a million bucks he can write a better book than any of his peers, has better (or rather more interesting) stories to tell than your average Joe. At the end of our lives, all we have is our STORY. I am grateful that mine is going to be a good one. It's got everything, ups, downs, drama, action, passion and warfare, it's all there man.
> Only thing I ever really struggle with is when I accidentally screw with the heads of other people. But I am learning to get a grip and be a bit more in touch with how I affect the world around. It's all goooood!
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree more. Our capacity for love is very equal for our capacity for evil. I used to be very war mongering, and have now settled more into a monk role I guess. Peoples greed, and hate almost make me sick to my stomache anymore. I use to be the first person to grab a gun, and want to settle a conflict that way, but now I'll just walk away. I really try to be like that, but sometimes my anger gets the best of me. I think you're right about the whole love thing too. Some people find it weird how much I completely adore my wife, and would do anything for her. Not to say I'm whipped, but i would do absolutely anything she asked me. She's very much aware of this, and is sometimes careful how she words things to me I think. I also translate things quite literally sometimes, and can find it hard to pick up on peoples sense of humor at times. Oh well, just makes me think a little more I guess. It does lead me to over-analyze things at times. I feel very grateful to have found some of the people here on R.I.U. It's a real great bunch of guys around here, and very supportive. I like the thought of leaving a cool story behind for others to enjoy, and maybe learn from. You are right, that's all you leave behind, legacy, and maybe a cool story. I wouldn't mind leaving behind a strain with my name on it or something like that. It seems we have a crap ton in common or at least have alot of the same struggles in hand that we deal with. I'd say we deal with them pretty well considering everything that could have been. I've stupidly put myself into situations that i now know i'm very lucky to have gotten through. I think about the future more, and more, and I just want to make it to the end, and be happy. For the longest time i never thought I had a future being so damn sick, and all. Now that I'm off all the meds for the most part except the MJ I feel alot better, and finally have hope for my future. My big plans now are getting to a medical state, and setting up there. My wife loves to see me doing so well, and we're looking to get moved hopefully in the next year. it's funny how she acts when I take some oil, and then go do a bunch of work. She doesn't know how I do it. My biddies will come over take a small dab, and want to crash out. I take a dab, and want to go work since my damn body isn't killing me as bad. Most people around me think i'm a role model pot head cause I always get my crap done, I don't think they understand that it's the only time I can get my crap done. I medicate before I do something, after I do something. Before I eat after I eat. Before i go to bed, I just wish I could do it after I went to bed to sleep longer, LOL. I better go get productive I've been smoking Blue O.G. scissor hash all morning in my joints, and should not waste it. I'm so glad to have met you brother, it's nice to feel there are others out there like you, you know. Although being a one of a kind is cool too. Peace and love.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 26, 2013)

Morning Myco! You will have to excuse me kinda going off on a tangent here for a bit I can't help it, I just had to pop in to share my insane levels of excitement: Walking into my local farmers co-op, I had the most pleasant surprise... They've gone mad on the organics!!!! I just hopped in to get some plant bags, and walking to the shelf I damn near fell over when I saw the new display they'd put up. Mushroom compost at about a dollar a 5 gallon bag, volcanic rock dust, a selection of different kinds of peat moss, my favourite rough grade of Leca I usually have to order from a few hundred miles away... and what really blew me away finding in there was a locally produced product they are calling Vermi-Gyp, earthworm castings with gypsum and zeolite, and another called Gyp-Sea, powdered kelp also with gypsum and zeolite. Hellooooooo microbes, this is bloody awesome. And what got me was the guys that make it clearly are badass organic heads, no plastic bags, all come in hemp bags with organic 'bio-ink' used for the labelling, and attached to the bags are little brochures explaining exactly what trouble plastic bags cause and why they will only use hemp. I was really tickled by their catch-phrase: We don't believe in pollution, so why make a mess when there's a solution? Well now let me just take out my wallet then shall I? LOL... So my soil got some of the mushroom compost and Vermi-Gyp mixed in this morning and is now back to cooking  I can't tell you how hard it has been to find decent organic stuff to build a soil out of mate. 

So it seems I'm finally ready to get the organics done PROPA  I will be removing my one 'flow table this afternoon and replacing it with a nice big drip-tray instead. Coolest part is I have tons of the drip-trays, I can use a MUCH bigger area now than before. I can literally double my floor-space this way  Flow tables don't come cheap and I've been limited to their size and shape for quite some time, not exactly something I could go buy more of at the drop of a hat either. But bags with soil, I can have as many of those as I want! HELL YEAH! I've been using it as a drain-to-waste table anyhow, I've been enjoying the coco more than the Hydroton ever since I finally figured out the ideal mix. Now comes the really fun part, running the DTW right next to the organics and A/B comparing. Far as hydro goes, the coco has been kicking every other method's balls in. Phenomenal root development. 
But in the soil I can really take care of the mycosphere much better, I can't wait to do the first transplant OUT of the small soil bags into bigger ones so I can see the roots. Mushroom compost plus generous use of mycorrhiza, I have this feeling it's going to be next-level. 

Feel like I'm catching up with you guys now LOL. I always thought soil was slow and didn't yield as much as hydro, but you and Gandalf proved me oh so very wrong on that point. Just look at the colas you are getting, and your vegging is also FAST man. This is going to be quite the ride! I'm still just a bit concerned the soil-mix might be a tad too hot, but that is not a problem I will test it using a clone seeing as they are most sensitive, and if it is, I'll just add more straight soil to temper it a bit. Guess it will take a few tweaks but I can see the road ahead... And it looks like the road to Danksville 

You guys all have a kickass week!!!

MH


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 26, 2013)

That's awesome bro. I always thought one of the hardest things about the whole organic scene was finding what you needed to do it successfully. Once you have the knowledge, and the products it kinda falls into place after that. I think you'll like the shroom compost, and the kelp is gonna be bad @$$ in your soil too. All of it will really bring your soil some extra life, and kick start some growth. I know the excitement your feeling man. Whenever there are new things to try at my local place I always get amped, and want to give it a try. The lady at my local store was laughing when I got all excited when they got bigger containers of the crab meal I like to use. I tell you though if I could cram everything I wanted into a soil it would be highly expensive, and as hot as the sun, LOL. I have a bunch of recycled soil that I'll be re-amending today I think. I've ran it about 3 times already, and this will be it's fourth if I'm indeed correct. Soil just gets better with time I.M.O. if it's taken care of properly. That's one of the things I like most about organics after the initial investment it pays you back pretty quickly if you keep up with it, and keep it going. I never thought I would own so many garbage cans, and huge tubs full of friggin dirt, LOL. Oh how I wish I had some land to do all this on out in the open, and without concern of tipping someone off with something. Oh well I can make do for another year I guess. I have so much to get done today I better get to it. I really am stoked to hear about the new products as I get to see them work even if I don't get to play with them. Have a killer week everyone. Peace, Love, and Light!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 26, 2013)

Buying your organic products local will help a ton. I am happy for you Hamish. Having fresh local stuff is by far the best.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 26, 2013)

Fresh organic goodies are always the best. Even better are locally sourced, and readily available. Sustainability is also a biggie in the organic community. Minimal impact on the environment with maximum impact on your garden. Sorry I haven't been in on the discussion of Teaming w/ Microbes Gandalf. I've recently had to put out a small fire at home so to speak, and am looking to move to a medical state, and have to shift alot of energy in that direction. The B.S. someone has to go through for their choice of medicine. I don't want to be a pilled out zombie, so I have to leave everything I've ever known, and relocate with grand hopes of being able to grow my dang meds somewhere safer, and where I won't be persecuted with a 15 year jail sentence, and all the other crap that comes with it. That's after I get the exemption, and go without meds for gods know how long. What a friggin mess. I always knew waiting for the federal gov to get some compassion, and finally pass a federal law was out, but i thought my state or at least one that's not 400 miles away with decent laws would go medical. I started a thread to see if I can get some honest opinions on local spots to move to. I just want a nice quiet place to grow some medicine, and be left alone. Sorry for all the blubbering guys, kind of down I guess. I haven't been on R.I.U. alot lately like normal. I don't want to be a giant bummer, and crash everybody's good mood, and unfortunately right now that's all I would be. I'll be lurking around, and maybe post some pics here, and there, but I'll be spending most of the time on craigslist's looking at different places to rent, and hope my landlord isn't a butt head about me growing cleanly, and not wrecking his rental property. I understand that happens alot though, and really don't expect to be greeted with open arms with the whole thing. I don't have the cash for an upfront buy so it's going to take time to find a good place to fit my needs I think. Plus my wife will need to find a decent job for her skill set in the area as well. i'm gonna be a busy bee. I'm not just gonna ghost on you guys, but so much of my time is gonna be eaten up by my girls, and now all this as well as my normal crap so time will be a commodity I won't have much to spare of. Thank gods I have a little oil reserve as I see the need arising for a little more medication in the immediate future for the anxiety alone, LOL. Please be patient with me guys as I don't deal with stress the best at times, and might be short, so I apologize for that ahead of time. Peace and Love. Oh, and wish me luck.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 26, 2013)

I hope you guys are ok. I have heard plenty of stories about landlords bro. It's best to be safe. I hope you can finish your girls and such.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 26, 2013)

I will be thinking of you Myco. I am certain that you WILL FIND WHAT YOU NEED! I understand the stress. Stress is a killer. But it means that you have your head straight, eyes on the prize, goals set and you're working towards them. Dead certain you will reach your intended 'destination' and find the freedom you deserve brother. You will end up in a wonderfully relaxed and tolerant atmosphere. It is the law of attraction, we kinda tend to get the things we think about the most coming our way in life. Just keep those eyes on the prize, don't settle for second-best (I know you won't anyway) and it will all pan out as well worth your time and effort. 
Your dream is a reasonable one. And I know you have the support of your family too. You guys just keep strong. Who knows, maybe your landlord end up being an ex-roadie for the Grateful Dead and has a badass grow of his own 
We all really like having you around, but we also realize it is a luxury to get to speak to you this often. No stress bud, you do what you need to do. And I for one will keep you in my thoughts and keep willing the universe to do right by you. And so it shall, because God knows if she screws up, someday, she will have me to answer to. 

Love and Light!


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 27, 2013)

Gods bless you guys! Thanks so much for the support ya'll. I should be able to do what I need here until I leave. I really do think though it's high time to get my butt legal, and in a better situation with more understanding people. If I could move to a place where I have a marketable skill set such as growing organic meds for people who are too busy or too sick to do it for themselves it would be a dream come true. I could help others while making a living, and supporting my wife, and myself. I can't tell you how much that blows my mind. I've been on disability for quite sometime, and would love an opportunity to feel productive, and needed. It would take so much stress off my poor wifes shoulders, and put me in a position to take charge of my life. I was looking at towns around Bangor, and Lewiston Maine. SOOOO friggin beautiful people are you kidding me. Everywhere you look it's like post card worthy, and crap, just amazing. I've lived in a river town that reminds people of Pittsburgh for the most part. Not that there's anything wrong with it I guess, I just need a change of scenery. I'm in my mid 30's, and have had my life on hold the whole time. I always had a job since I was a kid, I hit 14 got a work permit, and never looked back. When I got disabled I seriously thought "well that's it". Now that I could have a chance to get work, live a productive life, and support the most important person on this planet I have to go for it or I would never forgive myself. I have a small window to get in on somewhat of the ground floor of caregiving in a very cool state for people who need it most I.M.O. I could help me by helping them, that's so damn win, win. I've had alot of stupid, useless dreams in my life, but this is one that actually makes sense. It's also something I could look back on, and be proud to have taken part in something that changed peoples lives, and in a positive light. I think it will be a little tough at first well, cause I'm broke, LOL. If I could set up some people who I could caregive for, and maybe get some help with finding doctors in the area I would be alright. I was thinking about posting something like "Who needs a caregiver" over in Maine patients with some pics of plants, finished flowers, and some concentrates I've done. I'm not hip to the whole patient, caregiver thing though all that much. i don't want to go in there insulting people thinking everyone needs help growing or something. I know I would need to get my medical exemption before legally being able to provide meds so that will be a major concern for me, getting my license, and hopefully quickly, which I doubt. I'd be out of state begging doctors who don't know anything about me for a prescription for cannabis. not the best way to start a relationship with a physician I think. I have enough medical records to fill a damn U-haul to back-up every word I speak about of my medical conditions, but it's hard to get someone not familiar with you to even take the time to go over something so daunting. I do have a family physician who I've been seeing since I was a child almost, and is very up to date, and knowledgeable about almost every aspect of my health, and who is so nice, and I think willing to help me relocate to a medical state. He's tried to get his group to let me take Marinol, and then he could kind of hide my future use of cannabis in a way, but they would never bite on the idea, and he has to think about his future, and can't push too much. We've both thought of, and exhausted all ideas it's just time to move! I think with his help, and knowledge of the system, and with the help of another I might have a leg up on the situation. You can tell by my writing I'm going back, and forth, ARGHHHHH. I need to just do this! Alright guys I'm going to go get busy, and do some gardening to clear my head a little. Again thanks for all the kind words, and support it really means the world. I do think it's time for some change. Peace, Love, and Light.


----------



## Slipon (Aug 27, 2013)

hey Bro, here is a Picture of my Hempy rootball


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 27, 2013)

Myco, not everybody has a green thumb if you catch my drift... I bet there are MANY, MANY people that would appreciate your insanely good skills as a grower, and happily take you on as their caregiver. When my gran was going through chemo, she could hardly walk. Never mind go outside and grow a plant or even carry a few cups of water to water her inside ferns and such. So you want to do this? I say then right now, you need to do all the research you possibly can into the patient/caregiver relationship, how to first make the connection in particular. As far as I can tell from what you write, this is the only thing holding you back, you are NOT a commercial grower so it is this aspect you need to focus your research on at the moment. How does Myco turn his passion into a LEGITIMATE business?! Focus on this ONE question. Only this one mate. 

A good friend once told me this: When we look at a complex situation, it is like facing a barrel of worms. We look into it and it strikes fear into our hearts. But, if we remove the worms one by one, and look at them individually, hell, it's just a wriggly worm... So take care of worm no1. Find the answer to that big question: How do you turn it into a legit business?! The rest will follow, as both you and I know brother. 

I have missed a few small windows of opportunity in my life. Trust your gut feel here. You know it is your time to shine. You want me to link you some Pink Floyd to drive the point home, you diamond you?! LOL....


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 28, 2013)

That's true, and down right killer advice bro. I need to find out everything I can about patient/caregiver relationships to make this successful. I want to be the best caregiver, and get a reputation for being honest, and forthright with my patients, you know. I know I have alot to do, and get done before i leave, but I told myself i would take a small break today, and do a little more normal of a routine for half the day. I received two packages in the last 3 days, and one was awesome, and the other very disappointing. You'll understand in a minute why I chose to do a little product review with my free time. First off the nice package.
These are my Stok sil containers. They have what they call a rounded dish bottom to them, no corners. They have a different kind of lid than the NoGoo containers, and they take a little getting use to. They do however stack onto each other which is kind of convenient. They are a little smaller than the Nogoo's and that lid is kind of weird, but they still work perfectly, and are a deal when you buy them in packs of four like I did. You also get an extremely cheap dab tool, LOL. I do like the rasta colors, and they do everything that their advertised to accomplish so it was a good deal I.M.O. $17 for the four of them delivered to my door for me, not bad I think. 

Now for the other package. I can't rip this guy too much. When I talked to him on the phone he sounded like a small business owner who got a little bigger, hired some employees, and unfortunately found out they're STUPID. First off here's a picture to show you what I was delivered.

First off let me say I had already got into the box before this picture, and put the lids back on 4 of these cans. This is how pressurized explosive gas was sent to my house. Seriously, you think throwing flammable pressurized gas into a heap in a box, and making some unsuspecting driver deliver this to me like this is safe, and intelligent? Like I said i replaced 4 of the lids so Gods know how much gas had been released into the delivery truck or some other very inconvenient place to be having a highly flammable gas around. I quickly left the sender, a Meagadeal over at Amazon a disgusted e-mail, and a little feedback, and before you go to correct me, no it's really spelled that way. That should have been my first clue, you know. The owner has already gotten in touch with me, and refunded my money for half the order. It couldn't have been 10 minutes after leaving the e-mail the guy had me on the phone apologizing profusely saying he's talked to the people who package this stuff for him, and told them it had to be 100% or he's gonna end up with a lawsuit. I don't know if it was all acting or what, but he sounded concerned at least. I don't know if it was the lawsuit thing or not, but I think he's actually gonna try to do something about it. It would kill me to think I was a part of a reason why some poor ups man got blown up trying to do his job. I'd rather go without concentrates made with the gas, than be the cause of some horrible accident. Alright, I just wanted to do a little something in my norm to feel better for a little bit, and maybe pass some info that could make a small difference, hopefully. That's a heck of a rootball on that hempy Slip. I bet that thing weighs a friggin ton bro, LOL. That must have been a very happy lady as her roots are reflecting just that. Nice, healthy looking roots at that to boot. Enjoy this beautiful day everyone. Peace, Love, and Light.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 28, 2013)

I think your idea of finding patients by posting up pictures is a great idea. I think we could even network for you with some of the current caregivers who are over loaded. When people see your meds that will speak volumes. It will take a little to to get set up. Most caregivers don't take on patients until they have some meds for them. I can get you a huge jump on that bro by helping you in anyway I can.  I think if you plan it perfectly, which I know you will, it could be pretty smooth.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 28, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I think your idea of finding patients by posting up pictures is a great idea. I think we could even network for you with some of the current caregivers who are over loaded. When people see your meds that will speak volumes. It will take a little to to get set up. Most caregivers don't take on patients until they have some meds for them. I can get you a huge jump on that bro by helping you in anyway I can.  I think if you plan it perfectly, which I know you will, it could be pretty smooth.


What a gnarly idea. :::mind-blown:::


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 28, 2013)

Myco.....I cleared the PM box. I am sorry bro.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 28, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I think your idea of finding patients by posting up pictures is a great idea. I think we could even network for you with some of the current caregivers who are over loaded. When people see your meds that will speak volumes. It will take a little to to get set up. Most caregivers don't take on patients until they have some meds for them. I can get you a huge jump on that bro by helping you in anyway I can.  I think if you plan it perfectly, which I know you will, it could be pretty smooth.


I'll get a small portfolio together, and either put up a link to somewhere or straight out post it on a thread I'll start in Maine patients. I didn't want to post something like that without a little ok from someone in the know. My thoughts were i might be insulting someone or some weird thing like that. People can be "different" about their cannabis at times, you know. I think getting in contact with an over loaded care giver that's willing to talk to me would be beneficial in alot of ways. I could get myself familiar with the system, and procedures by someone dealing with it personally. I could get hip on all the lingo, and maybe find out about more popular strains in your area, there almost always is a couple of em. If they would discuss rough #'s that would help a ton too. I tell you Gandalf, you could win a humanity award with all the help you dole out around here bro. I tried sending you a P.M. a little earlier, but your in-box is full of all my previous crap. I'll re-send a bit later. I actually have more ?'s now so I'll revise what I have, and hit you up later. Thanks for all this bro, I can't tell you what it means to my wife, and me. I'll try to show you how much it means by using the help to get my butt northernly, and turn on the lights if you get me. I'll get the thread posted by tonight, I just want wifey to put the professional spin on it. As you can probably already tell I rely on her quite a bit, but believe me it's reciprocal where it doesn't show. Take er easy folks. Peace and Love.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 28, 2013)

You are backed by a Mainah who will stand behind your character and meds 100%.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 28, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> I'll get a small portfolio together, and either put up a link to somewhere or straight out post it on a thread I'll start in Maine patients. I didn't want to post something like that without a little ok from someone in the know. My thoughts were i might be insulting someone or some weird thing like that. People can be "different" about their cannabis at times, you know. I think getting in contact with an over loaded care giver that's willing to talk to me would be beneficial in alot of ways. I could get myself familiar with the system, and procedures by someone dealing with it personally. I could get hip on all the lingo, and maybe find out about more popular strains in your area, there almost always is a couple of em. If they would discuss rough #'s that would help a ton too. I tell you Gandalf, you could win a humanity award with all the help you dole out around here bro. I tried sending you a P.M. a little earlier, but your in-box is full of all my previous crap. I'll re-send a bit later. I actually have more ?'s now so I'll revise what I have, and hit you up later. Thanks for all this bro, I can't tell you what it means to my wife, and me. I'll try to show you how much it means by using the help to get my butt northernly, and turn on the lights if you get me. I'll get the thread posted by tonight, I just want wifey to put the professional spin on it. As you can probably already tell I rely on her quite a bit, but believe me it's reciprocal where it doesn't show. Take er easy folks. Peace and Love.


You guys are inspirational. No bullshit. "Reciprocal" where it doesn't show. That's kinda hot. Bow-chicka-wow-wow.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 28, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> You are backed by a Mainah who will stand behind your character and meds 100%.


I know this is what will be the game changer too. I just want to thank you for that kind of support, and belief in my ability. It means a lot to me bro, especially coming from someone who can grow like yourself, and who's also a big inspiration for so many around here, and I'm sure elsewhere.



Pinworm said:


> You guys are inspirational. No bullshit. "Reciprocal" where it doesn't show. That's kinda hot. Bow-chicka-wow-wow.


You're right bro this is inspirational! Inspiration to get my butt to Maine, get legal, and help myself while helping others. Kind of a cool position to be in, I think. Making recommendations to people about their meds, offering advice about medicating, and other areas where I could be helpful with the knowledge I have with my medical history. I can't think of a better way to live out my life. Thanks for stopping in again Pin, I've always enjoyed your posts man. This should be an exciting journey for sure, it would be fun to share it with others, so please stop back in bro. Take er easy folks. Peace and Love.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 29, 2013)

...Myco, if only you knew the rollercoaster of insanely creative thinking your last coupla PM's started on this side, getting ideas structured to the point where I can really SEE the vision. 

It looks like a time-line of up to 3 years, but see you guys in Maine  Had a long drive yesterday, trekked a return trip of around 800 kilometres after my one Tahoe cycle went herm, got back with some fresh plants off our other mother, buddy system saved my ass once more, pics to come later. 

I will get to sending you a PM by the evening my time bro. And I can see your plans are falling in place too. Keep that momentum, Brother!!! Plus I have ideas that can REALLY end up getting us a retirement fund bud... It's all about fungus and bacteria, a supportive business aiming at supporting the organic growing industry as a whole not only reefer. Once I lay it out for you I think you will become incredibly excited. Got a feeling if it comes to culturing you are the man to work with. 

Rock n Roll my Brothers!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 29, 2013)

Let's grow some bugs.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm glad we were able to spark some creativity bro. I like growing cultures, and examining them with microscopy, that's why I originally bought my usb scope. Something very interesting, and oddly rewarding about watching life form that you were responsible for in a way, hence my name. As long as it's the one you intended that is,LOL. Sorry I wasn't on here much yesterday I was pretty ill I guess you can say, much better today though. I had a pretty good run of oil with a return that filled up all my containers, and stocked me up quite nicely. I've been trying to get some stuff done that I've been meaning to do for a while. I'm sure you all know how that is. That plus all the extra research day & night for the transition has my wife, and I pretty busy. I just want the move to be as stress free for her as possible without a whole lot of delay. I think getting up there asap would help alot too with having a more open market still there on my end too though, you know. Lots of steps, I'm just kind of on the first couple which can be the most frustrating, but with a little time I'll see it all moving forward which will make it all worth it in the end. I have seen everywhere, and also heard that the Justice Department signaled No Mas with federal prosecution on medical, and recreational states!   I can't even tell you how damn cool that is. Friggin amazing guys! That means when I actually get my @$$ to Maine my worries are over, at least on that front. Take er easy folks, and enjoy your weekend. Peace, Love, and Light.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 31, 2013)

Haven't done an update in a little while so I thought I would take some pics, and post em. I've been feeling like garbage lately sorry for the lack of pictures. I've also had my head in a laptop searching for housing, and everything else I'll need to make my transition to Maine as easy as possible for my wife, and myself. It really is nice to hear the Justice Dept say they're gonna back off the med, and rec states. I know it doesn't mean alot unless they follow through, but I have a good feeling about this one folks. I really think they've come to their senses, and want some of that tax revenue. MMJ is hurting nobody, and helping so many sick, and in need people get relief from symptoms that so-called traditional meds don't offer relief for. Anyways, to the ladies. My Cindy99 is looking super frosty, and really nice. She's always such a dense bush of a plant. A real main-lining champ with structure, and even distribution of growth. She has a stalk like a redwood, no B.S. The damn thing looks, and feels like a bar bell for a weight set. The Green Poison is coming along like a champ as well with alot of flowers on her. I haven't had my stick lights under the canopy of them lately using them for other things. The ladies have responded by self pruning themselves, and cleaning up underneath a little. The Green Poison has done this the most, with the Yumbolt47 doing it a little too. The Iced Grapefruit along with the Cindy99 didn't drop a leaf one. The C99 is indica dominant plus having the advantage of a good trimming at first helped a bit. The Iced Grapefruit is sativa dom with open spacing so light gets to her lower growth rather easily so she'll never drop a leaf. My Green Poison got topped quite a bit cause I wanted a huge bush, but with that you get a canopy so tight that even a more sativa dom girl like her will drop those lower leafs cause they get absolutely no light. That's why a really good trim in the beginning is so beneficial considering the dropping leafs can cause mold or bacteria issues, and are just taking up valuable energy from the plat until they do drop. It's all a balance of when to do it really. the Yumbolt47 is looking really nice, and smelling killer to boot. A nice lemon fuel smell so far with some orange zest to it. I need to open her up some so light can penetrate a little better. I'll get that done today when I get in the tent, and do some maintenance cleaning later. The Iced Grapefruit has stretched 8-9 inches so far, and probably has another 2-3 to go before she's done I think. A real nice bush this time. I was a little disappointed with the size of the last one I had, but this time she had proper veg time, and will be just a treat to flower. I really do think this one is about twice the size of the last I.G. I ran. All in all everybody is doing great, and looking good. To the pics!

^^Iced Grapefruit^^

^^Yumbolt47^^

^^Cinderella99^^ Oh so yummy!


This is my Green Poison. She's had some rough times here, and there with a little burn on her tips in the end. She seems to be flourishing now, and very happy. The real cinderella story here is my Cinderella99, LOL. Such a frosty monster guys, and smells of grapefruit, and berries, and stuff. Really nice plant, and so stoked about her. The lemon, fuel, orange zest from the Yumbolt47 is pretty bad @$$ too, and we all know from the last grow i did the I.G. is just fire I.M.O. Have a great weekend everyone. Peace, Love, and Light!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 31, 2013)

I love the long fluffy white hairs. Like you said before, that is a great sign for health. I love seeing your work. I feel like I go into your garden daily bro. I like seeing the plants you have going. Your work is inspiring. It sets the bar for us all. I hope you feel better bro. Take it easy on yourself. I think it's good sometimes to see those tips showing a touch of burn. It shows you are on the line of getting the most out of your genetics. If you don't get up to that line and cross over it and then backdown, how will the plant ever achieve it's potential. I am getting over the scars on the girls. The important thing is to truly know what the hell the trigger was and how to treat it. You are like a professional coach. You push the athlete to the point that they need to be pushed to be successful. Hey you know what? You taught me all of this. Everything I just said you said to me and I damn well learned a ton from it. Thanks bro. Things do like fantastic. I love the color of green you have and the frost is a coming on. You rock.



*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to mycomaster again.



*


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 31, 2013)

SPECTACULAR photography as always! The C99... I am speechless. She's so neat and well structured in ever way. And that frost!!! My gods she's going to kick some nuts in. Looks like she'll rip you a new lung in a bong LOL.

INSPIRING as always bro!!


----------



## prosperian (Aug 31, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I think it's good sometimes to see those tips showing a touch of burn. It shows you are on the line of getting the most out of your genetics. If you don't get up to that line and cross over it and then backdown, how will the plant ever achieve it's potential. I am getting over the scars on the girls. The important thing is to truly know what the hell the trigger was and how to treat it.
> 
> You are like a professional coach.


I agree 100% with that Gandalf. Got to run that edge and just like with anything else, that's where all the action is and best results. I think of it like surfing and catching that perfect wave just teetering on wiping out, but getting all you can out of that ride.

Green is good in veg. Lays the framework (roots) out for flowering and if everything is right, you will crispy the tips in the final weeks as you push everything you can out of her. 

Hope you feel better soon myco


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks so much guys. You're all right about the leaf thing too. If you never push em a little how do you know their max potential I guess. It just makes me sad to see them like that sometimes, but I know it's for the best. The Green Poison is doing really nicely, but I think the Cindy99 has passed it in sheer frostiness. The Cindy99 is really gonna blow everybody's minds if you've never seen one flower before, she's quite the enchanting lady in full bloom. Flowers that start low, and get bigger, and frostier on the way up. The Iced Grapefruit has alot of stretch to fill in this time being twice as big as the last one I ran, but she can do it this i have no doubt about. Really a beautiful specimen of cannabis I think. The Yumbolt47 with her lemon, fuel, with orange zest is blowing my mind right now. I hope like all get out that comes through in the finished flowers. I can't remember another strain that smelled this strong in the beginning of flower like this though, pretty cool. Definitely not a low odor strain, LOL. Now the next generation is filling out like 2 White Widow x Skunk#1 regs, and a Snowbud fem from T.H. Seeds that has a little mutey leaf issue that she's dealing with really quickly. I'll just show you guys the pics.

^^Snow Bud aka Acorn.^^


Both of my White Widow x Skunk#1. regs. They have really nice structure, and look to them so far. Nice node spacing, and really quite regular already. I've only had them under some cfl, and T12's so far really low intensity stuff for the most part, and they're fine with it. Both seem to have the exact same look so far, and as far as looking for differences in male/female it's a toss up, but I start looking for any differences early. I've had pretty good luck lately with my ratios, but I don't want to jinx myself so i'll leave it at that. LOL. I'm gonna order an 8 site cloner after this post from H.T.G. supply. They have one called the octo cloner or some B.S., but it has a really nice sprayer system with alot of mist, and water going on for the roots, and looks good for $50. I want to stay away from rooting hormone as much as possible, and think this will be a good cloner for the bare bones start method. It comes with a small pump with an internal filter, but not an air pump so I think I'll add one of those to help the roots out a little. That and a little Liquid Karma, or Aqua Shield should help I'd think. I like Liquid Karma alot, and haven't picked any up since I ran out last time, don't know why it works so great. I tell you all right now I'm never letting a gem slip through these fingers again. The Skunk#1 I had was a beast that flowered out in 41 days to rock hard flowers that were just beautiful, and so fragrant in the end. The story of the Menage a Trois speaks for itself on that one. I still have the 5 seeds, but ain't poppin those suckers till I get setup in Maine, and maybe I could make it a signature strain or something. Have a great weekend guys. Peace and Love.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 31, 2013)

The Snowbud is supposed to be the identical genetics of Joseph OG. I learned that recently. I hope that strain turns out well for you bro. I can't wait to see her run. I was reading that many breeders search for plants with mutations to use in their breeding stock too. I honestly need to read an incredible amount more. I like what you are thinking about the MaT. You could really work some magic with those beans. I have a bucket cloner that serves me so well. I can put 3-4 cuts in each of the 6 areas. I also have a Daisy cloner that kicks ass too. Those aeroponic cloners work like beasts. Roots in 5 days. Talk to you later. I hope you are feeling better. Take care of yourself.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 31, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> The Snowbud is supposed to be the identical genetics of Joseph OG. I learned that recently. I hope that strain turns out well for you bro. I can't wait to see her run.


I can't even tell you how much you just made my day bro. I'll have to do some more reading up on this strain as i didn't know that. What a small streak of luck I'm having lately, LOL. You always have some killer stuff to come in here with, I can't tell you how much I enjoy your posts. I need you around when i go to the dang doctor bro, no B.S., LOL. She started out with her leaf problem, but now seems to be working it out, and doing it quickly too. I think she's gonna do just fine in the end, and be something nice. I think the White Widow x Skunk#1's will be really excellent as well. I named em Frick, and Frack after President Kennedys swim mates that he would have that were his secretary's, and also naked when they would swim, LOL. I love history, and could recite useless historical facts for days on end without running out or repeating myself. Thanks so much for coming in, and letting me know the good news man. Enjoy the weekend, and take er easy. Peace and Love.


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 2, 2013)

I had a little time this morning, and went into the tent, and got a couple pics for you guys. All the girls are looking really nice with the Cinderella99 out in front for her frostiness. The smells coming out of the tent are just gorgeous. Fuel, lemons, berries, and a little touch of orange in there from the Yumbolt47. They were all in there praying when I opened the tent up this morning. The light had been on for about 10 min, and this is what everyone was looking like.
Iced Grapefruit
Yumbolt47
Green Poison
Cinderella99


This is a closer shot in on my Cindy99. Just a real beast so far chunky, stinky, and triched out, quite the tri-fecta. I'll be around all day, but very busy. Have a blessed day everyone. Peace and Love.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 2, 2013)

Hell yesss, C99 officially on my 'must grow' list now. I am really taken by the looks of her. Can't wait for the smoke report bro. Have yourself a wonderful day Myco!


----------



## prosperian (Sep 2, 2013)

Green Poison looks good. Nice work.


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 2, 2013)

Beautiful Myco.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 2, 2013)

You just keep on rolling Myco. Nothing but pure healthy buds in that tent. There is nothing like the feeling you get when you look at your plants and see them praying. I really like that Green Poison. Have a great day bro.


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 3, 2013)

Thank you guys for all the comments. I'm sorry I've been so absent lately, and also distracted. I've had alot going on as of recently, and had another biggie dropped on me this weekend. I am for sure moving to Maine now 100%! I'm not positive of the way the time line will work out, but I absolutely don't have a choice in the matter, just has to be done. I'll be doing one last run of some trim, and flowers I've been curing out for a little bit for oil today. It's a mix of Blue O.G., Sour Blueberry, and a little left over from the last Iced Grapefruit that's been curing for a while. It almost looks like a bunch of moldy junk, but it all just frosty goodness. I'll see if I can get some pics of the dried Blue O.G. flowers cause they look insane with all the frost. Again some of the flowers almost look moldy from all the frost in places. Really happy with the way she turned out. The Green Poison is coming right along, and looks to be filling in nicely. She seems that she's gonna yield pretty well for me. The Cindy99 is the real stunner I.M.O. Thick, dense, flowers, and enough trichs to cover two plants so far. I wish I had put her in one of my 7gal containers. I also have two new additions to the family. Two fems, a Lemon Thai Kush, and a Critical Jack Herer. Both of them look great no muties or anything like that. With the cloner coming that should give me all the meds I could want before leaving, and when I do, what I have will get gifted to a very deserving, life long buddy. I can't even sit here, and think what to write my head is swimming so bad, good grief guys. I'll get some pics up a little later, but I really do have a bunch of crap to get done for now. Take er easy folks. Peace, Love, and Light.


----------



## Slipon (Sep 3, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> They were all in there praying when I opened the tent up this morning. The light had been on for about 10 min, and this is what everyone was looking like.
> View attachment 2801636Iced Grapefruit
> View attachment 2801637Yumbolt47
> View attachment 2801639Green Poison
> ...




do they have access to enough Mg ? look nice and healthy tho


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 3, 2013)

Hey Slipon. I miss seeing you. How are you bro?


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 6, 2013)

Hey Slip, nice to see you bro. I have been giving all the ladies small, but effective doses of epsoms to make sure their Mg needs are being met. It seems so many modern strains are Ca/Mg eating beasts. I've been so busy lately I haven't been updating all at for the most part. I took a couple pictures this morning though because the Cindy99 is looking so incredible. I can't recommend this enough. Such a stout, frosty, beautiful plant with some flowers that will blow your mind with her density, and trichs. The smell coming off of her is so amazing as well with the intensity to her of hash in a heated dish. You can't even stand by her without having it completely overpowering your sense of smell with her sweet scents. At this point she smells like a warm bowl of fruit salad in a flower garden in full bloom, quite incredible. 

^^Cinderella99^^


^^Iced Grapefruit^^


^^Green Poison^^


^^Yumbolt47^^



One last group shot that doesn't even fit them all quite in the picture, LOL. The Green Poison has very dense flowers internally, but the outer layers are more fluffy. the Yumbolt47 is looking nice, but a little slow maybe. The Iced Grapefruit is kicking butt in every category so far, and coming along great. Cinderella99 is the real cinderella story though with her amazing everything. She has nice red pistils, and she's also starting to turn purple in spots. This is gonna be alot of fun to watch. Have a great day everyone. Peace and love.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 6, 2013)

They look great Myco. The pictures are top shelf as usual but the last one caught my eye. Dense huge buds with the next group in the background. Looks cool. Your shit is tight. I need to get some C99 going. And Iced GF, and Yumbolt, and..........

Have a great day.


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 6, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> They look great Myco. The pictures are top shelf as usual but the last one caught my eye. Dense huge buds with the next group in the background. Looks cool.
> Have a great day.


At first I'll keep a girl in front for ease of access. After I give her the lower trim when she's showed me what will produce, and stretch up towards the light, I'll put them in the rear. That's usually when the girls in the back need to be pulled up front, and a careful eye kept on them at the end for any problems that might arise. Works pretty good, and when you only have a small space for life giving meds you work out some kind of system to make it more successful. 4 different girls, all in various stages, notes help alot, LOL. The Cindyy99 is really a stunner bro, just smells, and looks STUPID good. If I had more room for this thing to actually express it's genetic potential fully it would be even more special I think. When I look at the stalk of this beast all I can think of is the part in the Klumps where the whole family is chanting "Hercules, Hercules!" around the dinner table while the pudgey kid flex's his arms, LOL. The Green Poison took off at first, and really stalled out on me it seems. She took on a really early fade, and has some larfy flowers on her I.M.O. She has some time to thicken up, but I don't see it happening to my original expectations. It has a wonderful aroma to her, but the flowers will probably be processed into a concentrate of some form. Even the tops seem a little loose, so I propped her up a little closer to the light for now. i just think it's genetic, but we'll she what she does. It could have very well been something I did at one point too. It's such a light looking strain with an almost yellow looking stalk compared to the others, IDK. The Cindy99's flowers on the other hand are friggin rock hard, and getting bigger by the minute it seems. Her calyx's have already swelled up quite a bit with plenty of time to go to make me alot happier. Try, and take a little time out of your day, and find some peace for a minute. Even if it's just enough time to roll a doobie to perfection. Smoke that sucker, and clear your mind out. Taking time our for YOU is never wasted time. Peace and Love guys.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 6, 2013)

I keep the GP under a 400W hps. She had great light. The 1000W hps is just too intense man. I swear I can't get closer than 2 feet from that thing without something weird happening. I think the plants can't keep up with the lights power and they get weird up top. Its not heat. They don't bleach. Great temps, circulation, etc. I really do like the 400's. If you don't use them for more than 2-3 plants you get great stuff. 2 is best and 3 is max. That 1000W beast cooks me when I am under it. I feel it on my head.


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 6, 2013)

I've had some killer runs under 400W. I think you're dead on with a 3 plant max w/ 2 probably being best. You can sit the hood on em like a wig, and they just love it. 1K's are fine if you have the head room for em, otherwise they can more trouble than they can be help at times, you know. Personally I love my 600W digi. I can run 400W & 600W plus either mh or hps, gotta love that. Then I can kick it into super lumens, and get every last drop of light if needed. I've also read that 600's are the best at the electric to lumens ratio being most effective. If cooled effectively you can get them pretty close to your lovelies too. I have an all emerging bald area on my top, and the higher wattage lights burn my dang head anymore, LOL. Oh good grief, I've done, and got old. I hear you with that intensity thing bro, a canopy can do some really weird crap when it has to deal with that stuff. After I get setup in Maine I think that would be a good time to try some led's out. Take er easy people. Peace and Love.


----------



## prosperian (Sep 6, 2013)

mmmm, I would take that poison. That's going to be a BIG bud.


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 6, 2013)

Forget that Green Poison bro, you're gonna love the Blue O.G. The flowers I have curing are nuts with the potency bro. All the accompanying flavor is really just a bad @$$ bonus I.M.O. When you're trimming her up pay close attention to the way the scissor hash looks. It's all waxy instead of super sticky or runny. It's the closest thing i've grown to the Menage a Trois as far as flavors, and potency and smells go, but it's not quite there, LOL. Some other pheno might be though so I think this strain is pretty amazing, and demanding of further investigation just for that fact alone. Gandalf seems pretty happy with his as well, and he has some of the best strains around, so that's saying alot really. I have 5 more fems of her, and will be popping them in the future all at once to select the best one for a mother for a little bit. I think with that, and the MaT I'll have the fruity, strength section covered pretty well. The G 13 x Skunk#1, and the other Skunk crosses I have will be alot of fun to pick through as well. I think I'll have alot to offer some patients in the future with what I have in the vault, and if that don't make em happy I'll hunt until I can make em happy. I'm not just looking for my "One" anymore it seems, and will have to grow out a butt load of strains to make so many people happy probably, oh darn. Have fun with the Blue O.G. bro, she's quite a lady! Peace and Love.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 6, 2013)

I cut the Blue Og last night. I found a spot of mold on her and that was that. It has been humid as a bitch the past few weeks. I cut a PE too. I can't be having that around. I also sprayed some Quantum Apocalyspe on the girls in veg and early bloom. It is that time of the year where the bugs want to come indoors. I am really going for the old prevention thing here. I walk around my entire area where I work and spray everything. Walls, floors, you name it. I run two nice size newer dehumidifiers in the bloom room too. RH does get up into the lower 60's sometimes. I run another dehumidifier in the other room. I really do like the Blue OG from the sample I had. I can't wait to give you an Engineers' Dream cut. Take care.

http://www.quantumapocalypse.net/


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 6, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I keep the GP under a 400W hps. She had great light. The 1000W hps is just too intense man. I swear I can't get closer than 2 feet from that thing without something weird happening. I think the plants can't keep up with the lights power and they get weird up top. Its not heat. They don't bleach. Great temps, circulation, etc. I really do like the 400's. If you don't use them for more than 2-3 plants you get great stuff. 2 is best and 3 is max. That 1000W beast cooks me when I am under it. I feel it on my head.


I find 600s are perfect, with two of or more and some overlap it gets REALLY happy  Gandalf, do you have an IR thermometer? 1000s have a fuktonne of radiation, they heat up the leaves a whole heap more than 600s even if air temps are the same. A little IR therm doesn't come cheap but it is the only way to study your micro climates, one of my best investments ever


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 6, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> I find 600s are perfect, with two of or more and some overlap it gets REALLY happy  Gandalf, do you have an IR thermometer? 1000s have a fuktonne of radiation, they heat up the leaves a whole heap more than 600s even if air temps are the same. A little IR therm doesn't come cheap but it is the only way to study your micro climates, one of my best investments ever


Do yourself a big favor, and get one with a laser pointer so you know what you're actually taking a temp of. They're great for concentrates that require heat as well as your plants, and so many other things really. Quite the fun toy at times. Peace and love.


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 6, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I really do like the Blue OG from the sample I had. I can't wait to give you an Engineers' Dream cut. Take care.


This is what this community is suppose to be I.M.O. When you find a good pheno of a strain or make a cross of great prospect of good medicine they're suppose to get passed around not jealously kept for yourself. I can't wait to get to Maine, pop the Menage a Trois, and get a bad @$$ woman to mother, and pass her around like a cheap hooker to anyone that will have her. I think Blueberry Cake Donuts with a punch like an abusive football player, could be nice for some people to medicate with. I understand coveting a cut if you're doing it for financial gain, but that's not my big concern. I just want some people to grow some of it out, and come to me after it's cured with a big ol half cocked smile saying "Nice meds bro thanks for the cut!" I didn't make it anyways, i was just lucky enough to get some seeds for free with a purchase from seedbay for cryin out loud. Even if I did make the cross, it's nothing that couldn't have potentially happened outside, and been gifted to us by the gods. Anyways, when I get setup in Maine Gandalf we're going to pass so many cuts back, and forth bro. We'll have some of the most killer cuts out there cause we'll both be working on collecting them. Pop a pack of seeds, find the best pheno, pass it on for others to try, and evaluate for meds. It will help us both keep a more constant, and up to date variety of meds for ourselves, and anyone else in our loop. There are too many tasty treats out there to hold on to one for too long anyways, unless you have a warehouse or some crap. Helping others never hurts yourself. I missed having you around earlier Hamish, I hope the internet situation got resolved. I know it can be a pain in the butt posting with your phone even with the R.I.U. app. Have a great evening people. Peace and Love.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 6, 2013)

We sure will have some sick cuts to pass to each other. I am cutting clones of the testers, OB Rippers, and LA Haze as we speak. The Sun Maidens, Daybreakers, Alex Kush, and all others are rooted and in great shape. You should see these Kali Mists. Some are so nice. The Kali Bubba is a horse. Not pretty but frosty and sticky as hell. Smells like spicy gum. She looks so sat. This pheno looks like an outdoor runner. Take care.


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 7, 2013)

That Kali Bubba sounds amazing bro, "work horse" oh yeah! Pretty, who cares, Awesome meds, that's where it's at. Spicy gum sounds pretty bad @$$ to me man. All the possibilities you have are just mind boggling bro. One of my WW x Sk#1's smell like peppery, sweet dank already, and the Snow Bud has really straightened out, and is looking great. Both the Critical Jack Herer, and Lemon Thia Kush are small, but kickin butt, and doing their thing. I'm picking up some cloning supplies today, and going to work on the Bay11 this afternoon. I think a tent full of the Bay11 would make me pretty happy with the grows i've seen of her before. I think with the girth that the Skunk#11 is showing I could supercrop her out, and fill my tent with her pretty well for an entire pull of my tent. Scrog that girl out, and get some Skunk oil again. IDK why, but that has been my favorite oil so far. Although the stuff I made from the Blue O.G. is so uber strong bro. I really find it hard sometimes to finish a joey if I spread too much oil on it, LOL. I can't wait to be able to grow with more of a purpose. Lots to get done, so I better get to it guys. Peace, Love, and Light.


----------



## May11th (Sep 7, 2013)

I want some bud porn myco, im going to start up a large grow journal tonight so hopefully you'll get to see my babies too, take it easy man and take a big toke for me.


----------



## May11th (Sep 7, 2013)

Do you like white rhino? Ive never had it but it smells like wet paint lol


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 7, 2013)

I see someone is asking for bud porn. I'm pretty busy, but never too busy to disappoint. I hope these will suffice. It's not exactly harvest shots, but they are some frosty specimens of my Cindy99 at day 30. Just a beautiful plant guys, you need to get some beans for her. When you smell her flowering you can thank me, LOL.


Sorry about the color, I am too busy to set up the hoodblocker3000, and all that, LOL. She's starting to turn a little purple in places, and with her reddish brown pistils she's really quite special. These are gonna be some of the best flowers I've pulled in a while I think. The smell of strong orangey, melony, and berry hash is mind blowing. I've grown this strain before, but not this pheno. I'm so uber stoked about this lady. I need more room for her as she has all those turned down leafs on her perimeter from having the tent pushed in on her so much. Oh well, she looks great, and will smoke even better. Take er easy people, and enjoy your weekend. Peace, Love, and Light.


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 7, 2013)

Bringing style, and class to the game Myco. Everything looks tits.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 7, 2013)

I can't wait to see the Bay 11 run. Speaking of cloning....I started experimenting using Azos powder as my only agent. Cut, dip, roll in Azos, put right into dirt. So far it is working. I still take back ups with Olivia's and riot cubes. 

May11th.......who bred that White Rhino?


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 7, 2013)

I've been going a little heavy on the oil lately, and will let you know why after a short experiment. I do have to say it's pretty easy to do with stuff that tastes like you've just had a mouth full of Skittles after you exhale. I really like this Blue O.G. guys! The flowers don't exactly taste like skittles, but they're none the less impressive. Quite a nice strain I.M.O. I've never had straight White Rhino before, only crosses of it, but a pheno that smells like paint would be alot of fun I think. I've had strains that have that smell before, and they're usually pretty heavy on the potency. I picked up a couple of things on-line cause my local store doesn't carry them. One being Progress Earth Tonichttp://progressearth.com/products/earth-tonic/ Gandalf made me aware of this company, and am forever grateful for it. They have some really amazing products, and from what I've seen Gandalfs tea's, they work. I think I'll be using this with Xplants, and clones, but it could be used anywhere at anytime I.M.O. If you have time click on the link, and check em out. It's really amazing how medicating a little heavily can equalize some people, and I don't just mean relaxing a person or whatever either, more to come on that. Enjoy your weekend everyone. Peace and love.


----------



## May11th (Sep 7, 2013)

The seed is of royal queen genetics Gandalf.


----------



## May11th (Sep 7, 2013)

Just git some co2, any info on this? What controller to use or anything? I would love to get the plants well. Im a contractor so pretty much anything is possible if there is a plan, I cant wait to get new raptor hoods soon, my magnum xxxl looks small to one of them , sarcasm alittle but I been exploring the grow shops in michigan and guy pulled out a pic of his grow and that made me very happy because he understands what im needing, besides tons of cash for all the hitech equip lol goodnight all I hope to talk to everyone soon .


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 9, 2013)

I think the best thing you could do May would be to check out some grows on youtube, and check out how they have their Co2 ran in their garden. I'm not sure if you're talking about installing a burner or a tank. Both are set-up quite differently, and require different know-how. I think tanks are alot more convenient I.M.O. You just run some tubing or the sorts, and hook up a solenoid with atmosphere controls running the whole thing. There are alot of different controllers too, I would suggest a Titan controller, I hear they're real good. Something I'll have to figure out in the future as my grow will be alot bigger, LOL. I hear you want to keep your Co2 PPM's around 1200-1500, but that can be debated for days. I took a couple pics today, and would like to share a couple of new additions to my future line-up. First off the Critical Jack Herer is looking really nice, stout, and ready to do her thing. I say her, cause she's a fem. The other two are as well to clear that up. Next, Lemon Thai Kush, and finally the Snowbud. I was told the Snowbud is the same genetics as Joseph O.G. so that could be alot of fun to grow I think. The rest of the shots are of the girls flowering. They're all looking pretty good too with the Green Poison fading out nicely, and finally starting to thicken up, WOOOOOOO. I was getting worried for a little bit, but she's started to get alot more dense for me. She has some nice colors on, and in her too. The Iced Grapefruit is growing like she's at Hamish's with 20 foot ceilings, and crap. I don't have vaulted ceilings so she'll be getting dealt with, LOL. The Yumbolt47 looks really nice too, but seems to be taking her time more than the others. that's fine, she can take all the time she needs as i like having the smell of her around. The Cindy99 is doing her usual miracle thing! IDK of a plant that gets as dense as she does. No B.S. her calyx's tighten, and swell so much sometimes she seems to push the pistils out, and they lay over some. Usually you'll see a plant retract them in or they'll recede. These seem more to get choked, and die off more that way. It's really cool to see, and watch happen cause you know why it's happening. She's making giant, dense flowers of beautiful medicine. To the PICS!
Snowbud
Critical Jack Herer
Lemon Thai Kush
Green Poison
Iced Grapefruit
Yumbolt47
Cinderella99

I'm still not getting all the purple to come out in the pics of this Cindy99. She's such a beautiful specimen I.M.O. Her flowers just couldn't be any tighter or dense or swollen, LOL. The Iced grapefruit already has trichs out to the tips on some of her fan leaves, and she just keeps stretchin as you can tell by the photo of her not far from my hood. She takes the heat like a champ though, and I only have a small fan blowing on her to keep the intensity of it all down. I have a box fan blowing in cool air all day from an a/c unit but the other smaller fan seems to keep her pretty happy, and the heat from accumulating too much. I have the hood just about as high as I can get it too, so I may have to tie her some how very soon I'm thinkin. Everyone is coming along very well, and there will be some trimming to do in not too long on a couple of these girls. I was scoping Cindy99, and she already has some amberish trichs on her distributed pretty evenly. Have a great week guys. Peace and Love.


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm sorry I had a couple of other photos I didn't upload, so here they are!


This has got to be one of the most eye pleasing strains I know of. She'll get even more pronounced purples, and some more red in her pistils. I'll be able to give her some nice cool temps at night, and she'll reward me handsomely at the end. Towers of Flowers, is all I can think of when I look at the first two pictures, LOL. Enjoy your day guys. Peace and love.

EDIT: ^^Cinderella99 photo's^^.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 9, 2013)

Ah Myco, I always save this thread for last when I see you've posted. I just know I am in for a spectacle of dankness every time. Cindy is going to be SPECTACULAR, the NYCD also started with the purple on the tips, then it worked it's way back down the leaves, turning all sorts of amazing hues in between, oranges, neanglow yellows, and 2 or 3 shades of purple on the way to finished. At one point it was like a 'sunburst rainbow' kinda effect before the purple took over completely. Your Cindy is sure going to put on quite the show for you yet, I can tell!!! AMAZING looking plant. I really want one now LOL.

Seedlings are looking EPIC man! ABSOLUTELY EPIC. I've got my first plants actually GERMINATING in living soil as we speak. OK they're already germed, one week behind some I put in to germ in my usual coco mix. The A/B comparison is going to be wonderfully exciting. I can't wait to start converting everybody to organics. Some of my recent results already had a few people quite curious. You and Gandalf: Absolutely indisputably a pair of Cannabis MUSES. I am so happy to finally be seeing similar health in my babies. Once I saw your guys' plants I almost got pissed with myself for doing things wrong and tweaked my hydro from here to Japan and back, only now that I have some in living soil do I realize the limitations of Hydro. 

And my wife is getting a badass start to growing. It was her birthday last week Wednesday, she got a female seed, a baf of living starter soil, and this:







I think a single plant in there vegging for 5 months as it will be doing is going to give her quite a few pounds. She is SOOOO into it mate, her little Gigabud is already up and GLOWING with health. Here's to a green future!


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 9, 2013)

Every time you mention your wife or your NYCD, you always seem to be glowing when you type bro, no B.S. I can really feel the love you have for both. I'll have to definitely get some of Soma's diesel one day, you've completely sold me on the stuff man. The photo's I've seen of it already had me pretty sold, but the way you talk about her is also a huge selling point, you know. People don't keep mentioning a strain unless it really impressed them, and the diesel has definitely made an impression on you, which in turn has made one on me. Gotta try her out now! Your wife is gonna be one happy lady bro. I've smoked Gigabud before, and it is quite exquisite actually, I really enjoy it. The living soil, and prepared patch of earth are way more exciting to me though, LOL. That will be so amazing. Vegging for 5 months will be bad @$$. I really think that will be a nice project for you guys. Please post some pics along the way. I have to go do the dinner thing. Enjoy your evening everyone. Peace and love.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 9, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> Every time you mention your wife or your NYCD, you always seem to be glowing when you type bro, no B.S. I can really feel the love you have for both. I'll have to definitely get some of Soma's diesel one day, you've completely sold me on the stuff man. The photo's I've seen of it already had me pretty sold, but the way you talk about her is also a huge selling point, you know. People don't keep mentioning a strain unless it really impressed them, and the diesel has definitely made an impression on you, which in turn has made one on me. Gotta try her out now! Your wife is gonna be one happy lady bro. I've smoked Gigabud before, and it is quite exquisite actually, I really enjoy it. The living soil, and prepared patch of earth are way more exciting to me though, LOL. That will be so amazing. Vegging for 5 months will be bad @$$. I really think that will be a nice project for you guys. Please post some pics along the way. I have to go do the dinner thing. Enjoy your evening everyone. Peace and love.


You know ol Gandalf has some NYCD in his vault don't you?... Hehehehe... Anyhow, I've spoken about her a lot but never his miracle anti anxiety and anti depressant plant... Somas Lavender. It was the one that helped me through the darkest period of my life. I learned from Calicat that is has high levels of a terpene called Lanilol which always makes people HAPPY. It used to give everybody the giggles when I shared a joint, always. Just thought to mention it as that might be very handy knowledge for you to have as a caregiver and also for yourself. It served me really well brother  I promise to keep you updated all the way on our projects mate, more in PMs from now on, kinda lowering my profile a bit on the webs. You know how it goes, a bit of an edgy phase for me at the moment so I need to deal with a little less action on here for just a bit. I have never been this social before LOL. I can feel a 'hermit' phase a comin but I will keep close contact with you and Gandalf for sure! Love and Light as always!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 9, 2013)

I have always admired Soma. I should have listened to him a long time ago. I love the pictures guys. Myco that C99 is amazing. Everything is. Just beautiful. I hope the seedlings turn into fire for you. Hamish your backyard looks ready for some big ass plants bro.


----------



## prosperian (Sep 9, 2013)

I find it a little funny, that when I'm in early vegetative, I want to see nothing but flowering, big frosty bud pics. 

But, when I'm in the late flower, I appreciate and like the deep greens and early stage pics.

Apparently, I need a grow with both to be 100% happy. Plants look great myco, keep it up man!


----------



## Illegal Wonder (Sep 10, 2013)

prosperian said:


> I find it a little funny, that when I'm in early vegetative, I want to see nothing but flowering, big frosty bud pics.
> 
> But, when I'm in the late flower, I appreciate and like the deep greens and early stage pics.
> 
> Apparently, I need a grow with both to be 100% happy. Plants look great myco, keep it up man!


I'm sure that the decreased time between harvests would make you happy too! I love looking at my little future girls while my big ones are sitting pretty, not to mention having clones vegging while the mothers in flower. It's like seeing what you've done while trying to do it better at the same time.


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 10, 2013)

Lanilol, Check! I've been checking out the Lavender, and some crosses of it as well. I could really use some meds that just make you crack idiot smiles all the time, you know. Heck who couldn't really. Yet another strain goes on to the must have list. My Iced Grapefruit seems to have the same effect on me at times, one of the big reasons I'm flowering it again already. I really enjoy the happy, stupid feeling she gives me, quite relaxing after a long day or during one, LOL. It's also a butt tonne cheaper . I love the cindy99 because of her uplifting high as well. Really hard to have a bad day when you're toting some of that around. I completely understand fading out a little, and getting collected bro. I'm a very introverted person my self, and this is about as social as I get, online forums, LOL. This is the only forum I really post in too. I'm a member over at Gage Greens' forum, and a Maine Patient/caregiver site now too, but that's pretty much it. I like the small crew over here too much to disappear from here for too long though. Even when I move, and everything else gets hectic I'll be back at some point, and ready to show off the new garden. I'll also be legal by then, and will be able to post pics of whatever the heck I want in a way. Take care of whatever you need bro, we'll be here, no worries. I bet your backyard will need alot of your attention alone with what you'll be putting back there bro. I have to agree with Gandalf this is gonna be cool as hell man, and you're gonna get some big @$$ plants, I just know it! 

I like to have em veggin, and flowering too. It's nice to be able to tend them in different stages of life, and watch them all the way through. It's very rewarding to know you've nurtured this plant, and gave her everything she's needed for her life. The breeding will be so much fun I think with all the new life taking place before me, you know. Sounds like something I could really get into. 

My seedlings are looking great with the new light, and digs I made for em. I just quickly converted an old dresser into a small seedling/cloning station for the rest of the time I'll be here. I should have done it sooner, but things have been a little hectic to say the least. I have my G.H. Rapid Start, and some Liquid Karma for the cloner. I also have some Progress Earth Tonic on it's way for them as well. It's suppose to have every earth element in it or something like that, and lots of other goodies they should enjoy. I just want healthy, happy clones so I'm trying to keep it simple yet effective, you know. The Snowbud is barely 3 1/2 inches tall, and already had 5 nodes to her. My Lemon Thai Kush has some of the largest cotyledons I've ever seen on a seedling, and the Critical Jack Herer is also looking amazing so far. I'm really enjoying the Snowbud with her long O.G. looking stems on the leafs. They're put out pretty far from the plant alot like the Blue O.G. was, and with some of the same color to her stems as well. I stare at my plants alot observing them, and I also take alot of notes so it's pretty easy to compare strains for me. I like to do so, and it helps me be able to make better decisions on what genetics I want in the future. Lots to do today guys. Enjoy this lovely, but warm day folks. Peace and Love.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 11, 2013)

prosperian said:


> I find it a little funny, that when I'm in early vegetative, I want to see nothing but flowering, big frosty bud pics.
> 
> But, when I'm in the late flower, I appreciate and like the deep greens and early stage pics.
> 
> Apparently, I need a grow with both to be 100% happy. Plants look great myco, keep it up man!


We have another SoG man in the making here


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 11, 2013)

Well here she is Myco, the one I told you about  One week into flower. She just sucked all her N out for a MENTAL stretch. Bringin' them back to full health slowly. Baby tweaks don't want to overdose now... I rather under-feed than go over the top, this is part of my last coco run with salt-based nutes:


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 11, 2013)

Besides the fade that's a really nice looking plant Hamish. I like the structure, and look of her alot. I hear you about baby steps to bring her back. No reason to stress her out on both sides of a def, and freak her out. I'd just be doing the small doses too bro. From the looks of the last plant you helped out with the coco switch, she should be rockin in a couple days man. The Kush strains will be a big help for your wife, I really believe that in my heart. In America we have a B.S, saying with kids in school " No kid left behind". I feel that way about people who suffer needlessly. There are so many ailments a little reefer can help out with, but people have been so brain washed into thinking MJ is just a street drug, and they just couldn't be more wrong. Yeah you can easily get high off of it, but you can also recover your life from the grasps of a horrible ailment with it too. Just being able to smoke a little herb, and dance around like a fool to some music I like is very helpful alone with all the stiff aching I have. I'm really trying hard to remove myself from the western medicine scene as far as all the treatment resistant stuff is concerned. It really seems docs get frustrated with them, and just start giving you anything that will get you out of their office. It's not all their fault either, I know they would like to prescribe so much stuff that's "Prohibited", and more natural, but there's a crap ton of pressure on them from these drug companies, it's insane. What doc in his right mind wants to be on some Big Pharma hit list, you know.

I took some pics of the seedlings, and a couple of the girls in flower too. The Snowbud looks so killer with all her growth, and has a real nice color to her as well. The Lemon Thai Kush, and Critical Jack Herer are also looking great. The LTK has some huge cotyledons on her, and is spreading her leafs out nicely. The CJH is already starting another node, and looks to be wanting to take off like a champ. I'm super stoked about those two strains, and also have the keenest of eyes on that Snowbud too. The Cindy99, and other ladies in flower are awesome as well. I'm so happy with the Green Poison now that she's starting to get alot more dense. I thought for a little while she was gonna be just an oil run, but now she has some nice flowers on her that smell like sweet candy. The Iced Grapefruit is frosting right up like last time, but maybe a little bit heavier on this pheno. My Yumbolt47 is frosting up now too, and has the start of some really nice flowers on her. she's a little slow, but she can take all the time she wants as I've said before.
Snowbud
Critical Jack Herer
Lemon Thai Kush

I'll have to post the other pics later, I need to get busy now, and the internet is slow uploading now. Take er easy everyone. Peace and love.


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 11, 2013)

These are the other pics I took this morning.
Green Poison
Yumbolt47
Iced Grapefruit
Cinderella99

As you can see, it's getting alot easier to pick up the purple colors in the pics now. This is such a nice strain, I would love to use it in some breeding programs in the future. She's such a tasty, and happily potent lady that it would be easy to use her in that capacity I would think. Her, and the Menage a Trois would make something very special I bet. I guess I'll just have to find out for myself. Have a blessed day everyone. Peace, Love, and Light.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 11, 2013)

Ns bud shots MM. looks great up in there.gotts rep a beautiful garden as this.rdr.


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 11, 2013)

raiderman said:


> Ns bud shots MM. looks great up in there.gotts rep a beautiful garden as this.rdr.


Coming from you bro, that really means alot to me, thank you for that. So how's your giant SCRog of heaven looking? I haven't been around the forum as much as usual lately for various reasons. I think I'll be doing a nice little scrog of my own with some Skunk quite soon actually. I was thinking about a 7gal or maybe bigger for the container for flowering, what do you think. I'm using amended organic soil, and don't want to peter out in the middle, but she's already in a 3gal container now. I probably should have Xplanted her by now, but I don't want her getting too dang big on me, you know. I know the minute I Xplant the thing she'll shoot out everywhere with new growth. I want her to be growing into her screen when she does it. I think the 7gal should work out pretty good as it will be more than twice the soil she's in now, and have plenty of food for her, but I would like some feedback if you guys don't mind. 

I'll be pulling the Green Poison very soon as she's very cloudy already, but not covered in amber yet at all which makes me very happy. I think I'll be breaking out some bamboo, and giving her some help today cause I'm not loving all the lean she's getting. it does mean her flowers are bulking up though which I can live with. The way I have the Cindy99 she'll ripen all at once, and just be done. She's really only a small canopy of top flowers, and she's still pretty big as you can see. She won't need a lick of support though because that girl is a friggin titan in the stalk guys. A real Hercules strain, no B.S. The Iced Grapefruit is no slacker in the stalk dept either with quite an impressive one with tiger stripes. Have a blessed day folks. Peace and Love.


----------



## hbbum (Sep 11, 2013)

Looking mad frosty Myco. Great photos too, I tried to scratch my screen to get a whiff


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 11, 2013)

Myco brother, absolutely gorgeous pics as always! You ever send any off to magazines at all? You and Gandalf really manage to get such AMAZING pics all the time, fine enough to grace the pages of a glossy  Yeah the 'Random Kush' as I have now decided to call it got a nice little foliar feed with a vegging tea last night, and it seems another little baby pH adjustment is in order too, been slowly creeping up from 5.9 each water/feed, I think the happy zone for her is going to be around 6.2 maybe even a tad higher. She really got her stretch on in this first week, really happy I tied them down LST style or I'd have me some TREES by now. But every single node has made wonderfully equal shoots. The mums are going to be a real pleasure to work with!

I am in a mad kind of rush today, you know how it goes with bi=polar type people.. Yesterday was a real low, so today I am getting the polar opposite reaction, INSANE high. No way I can toke I think I'll drive the whole house NUTS. Been running around playing olsdschool heavy metal and letting out loud yelps and shit like that, got my kid so psyched up eventually she was makin' 'heavy metal horns' with her little hands shouting the words 'Rock n Roll!' back at me ROFL. A one-man armageddon of insane happiness. I can see it put my wife in good spirits too. Sometimes, having a fucked-up brain chemistry is just TITS!

Love ya bro, owe you a reply still, will get around to that later as I calm down LOL


----------



## raiderman (Sep 11, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> Coming from you bro, that really means alot to me, thank you for that. So how's your giant SCRog of heaven looking? I haven't been around the forum as much as usual lately for various reasons. I think I'll be doing a nice little scrog of my own with some Skunk quite soon actually. I was thinking about a 7gal or maybe bigger for the container for flowering, what do you think. I'm using amended organic soil, and don't want to peter out in the middle, but she's already in a 3gal container now. I probably should have Xplanted her by now, but I don't want her getting too dang big on me, you know. I know the minute I Xplant the thing she'll shoot out everywhere with new growth. I want her to be growing into her screen when she does it. I think the 7gal should work out pretty good as it will be more than twice the soil she's in now, and have plenty of food for her, but I would like some feedback if you guys don't mind.
> 
> I'll be pulling the Green Poison very soon as she's very cloudy already, but not covered in amber yet at all which makes me very happy. I think I'll be breaking out some bamboo, and giving her some help today cause I'm not loving all the lean she's getting. it does mean her flowers are bulking up though which I can live with. The way I have the Cindy99 she'll ripen all at once, and just be done. She's really only a small canopy of top flowers, and she's still pretty big as you can see. She won't need a lick of support though because that girl is a friggin titan in the stalk guys. A real Hercules strain, no B.S. The Iced Grapefruit is no slacker in the stalk dept either with quite an impressive one with tiger stripes. Have a blessed day folks. Peace and Love.


its doin ok,not a giant by far, wasn't even gonna do a grow yet till I got better organized here.yessir I don't go to many journals either anymore, its losing its luster for me anyway, more bs than anything actually,,.cindy 99 is a top knotcher and can smeller from here,lol.keep it up man.rdr.


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 11, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Been running around playing olsdschool heavy metal and letting out loud yelps and shit like that, got my kid so psyched up eventually she was makin' 'heavy metal horns' with her little hands shouting the words 'Rock n Roll!' back at me ROFL.


ROFLMFAO!!!!! Lovin it brother. I can only try to picture it all in my head. Thanks for that I really needed it today! I look forward to our future conversations for sure.

Thanks for the kind words about the pics as well, you too Hbbum. You guys always have such nice things to say, really. One day I can hope one of my pics will be in a glossy, but for now I enjoy that you guys enjoy them, good enough for me. Have a blessed day everyone. Peace and love.


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 12, 2013)

I was looking at my Snowbud youngster this morning, and she looks so O.G. related to me. I've personally seen my Blue O.G., and her structure, and have also seen other grows of it that always have certain characteristics. I love the way she's just stackin nodes, and keepin it close together. A very green look about her that only organic soil brings, and quite the healthy glow. The only thing she's ever received was a touch of Liquid Karma, and just yesterday a pinch of Earth Tonic. She really responded to both of them, and seems to be very happy. My LTK, and CJH are also looking great, and after a little touch of their own Earth Tonic they also seem to be doing nicely. I was doing the daily twist with the girls this morning, and the Green Poison have really gotten quite dense for me. I will not complain about her anymore, LOL. PLus she smells like dank, sweet candy or something. I'll be pulling her very soon. I have so much to do today, and better get to it. Have a blessed day people. Love and Light.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 12, 2013)

Things looks great Myco. I love the seedlings. That Snowbud looks like a powerhouse. I love seeing how healthy you keep things. It keeps me on point. You make it look so easy too bro. I have to admit something that I am ashamed of. I still have not been training. I keep telling myself that once I have all the keepers I want I will start training all the time. I admire your dedication to training. I lie to myself and say that I am just going to let the testers run "natural". What a crock of shit.  

Hamish....that alfalfa tea Rrog put up may do the trick too. I am interested as hell in this. I need to learn how to fix things like a ninja.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 12, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Things looks great Myco. I love the seedlings. That Snowbud looks like a powerhouse. I love seeing how healthy you keep things. It keeps me on point. You make it look so easy too bro. I have to admit something that I am ashamed of. I still have not been training. I keep telling myself that once I have all the keepers I want I will start training all the time. I admire your dedication to training. I lie to myself and say that I am just going to let the testers run "natural". What a crock of shit.
> 
> Hamish....that alfalfa tea Rrog put up may do the trick too. I am interested as hell in this. I need to learn how to fix things like a ninja.


 My mum's roses are getting some of that one on Saturday  Roses LOVE alfalfa, so I bet this tea is going to make them go APESHIT LOL...


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 12, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> My mum's roses are getting some of that one on Saturday  Roses LOVE alfalfa, so I bet this tea is going to make them go APESHIT LOL...


He said it's like steroids.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 12, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> I was looking at my Snowbud youngster this morning, and she looks so O.G. related to me. I've personally seen my Blue O.G., and her structure, and have also seen other grows of it that always have certain characteristics. I love the way she's just stackin nodes, and keepin it close together. A very green look about her that only organic soil brings, and quite the healthy glow. The only thing she's ever received was a touch of Liquid Karma, and just yesterday a pinch of Earth Tonic. She really responded to both of them, and seems to be very happy. My LTK, and CJH are also looking great, and after a little touch of their own Earth Tonic they also seem to be doing nicely. I was doing the daily twist with the girls this morning, and the Green Poison have really gotten quite dense for me. I will not complain about her anymore, LOL. PLus she smells like dank, sweet candy or something. I'll be pulling her very soon. I have so much to do today, and better get to it. Have a blessed day people. Love and Light.


I really hope you get a sick pheno. I admire THSeeds. I always have. I would gladly take their gear to an island and live there forever.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 13, 2013)

Speaking of steroids... I have summer a comin' here. I'm sick of running A/C it's really bloody pricey. So I have a question for you fine folk: My room is a 15ft CUBE. Literally equally deep, wide and high. So I am considering a fan that will move me 1200 cubic metres per hour. This will make any kind of A/C pretty redundant wouldn't it? I flower at night, so it will be sucking in air at around 77F during hot times. Reckon this will be enough to keep everything happy in there?... That is like just under 4000 cubic feet per hour of air being moved... I'd also love to not use the cooltubes. I like my gullwings, they suit the way I like stuff set up. Perhaps I can stick to using them also?...


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 13, 2013)

We all have our tech's Gandalf, and the reason I keep up with the training is my space restrictions. I think if I had more room to work with i would probably leave them more natural so to speak. I do however like harvesting multiple tops of luxurious flowers, LOL. It just doesn't take that much longer to boost your harvest in the end. I need every gram I can pull! I still like your tall ladies, they're so elegant bro.

I think I'll be starting to mess around with some clover. "Steroids" Yea I think my ladies would like that. You are always coming up with something new man, it's hard to keep up at times, LOL. 

I think i could get stranded on a desert island with some T.H. Seeds gear, it would make it soooo much more tolerable, ROFL. They have quite a few strains that raise my antennae, and get my attention. I'd like to get some of their UnderDawg O.G. running as I've seen some nice things from the grows of it.

I think if you moved enough air Hamish you should be alright. With night temps around 77 with all the sir circulation you shouldn't get hot spots or anything I would think. Alot will depend on the humidity as you know, but it sounds like you'll have everything under control. I would worry about getting the air movement on the actual canopy to keep the radiant heat at bay. My ladies can take alot more heat as long as the canopy has air moving on it, you know. A pedestal osc, fan would help alot I think over the actual canopy. I like gullwings, over cooltubes too, they seem to throw alot more light where it's needed. Have a blessed day everyone. Peace and Love.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 13, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> I would worry about getting the air movement on the actual canopy to keep the radiant heat at bay. My ladies can take alot more heat as long as the canopy has air moving on it, you know. A pedestal osc, fan would help alot I think over the actual canopy. I like gullwings, over cooltubes too, they seem to throw alot more light where it's needed. Have a blessed day everyone. Peace and Love.


 I have a badass ceiling fan in there permanently running, and also one of the pedestal fans  That's how one or two little male balls got to pollintate EVERYTHING. 

I've often thought abut the whole 'stranded on desert island what would you want' thing, ganja seeds always come up first in my mind LOL. Imagine, just before harvest, you see this ship sailing by.. You just KNOW you can't take your weed, and you have a whole mess of huge trees. Are you happy to see them, or do you run off to go kill your fire so they won't see the smoke?...

EDIT: I just figured it out, the fan I wanna get will change all the air in the room every 80 seconds. Goddamn. I think that will do just fine LOL... If it gets a bit warm it will be perfect with the cool tubes for SURE. Going to need to upgrade the intakes to 10 inch ducts


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 13, 2013)

Yea, with that much air moving, you shouldn't be having stale heat issues. I love the way you turned around the whole desert island scenario. I think I would be stomping coals, ROFL. People don't impress me much anymore, but the huge trees might. Besides, if you've survived long enough to get a harvest of huge trees, you're probably fine there...Right? LOL 

I hate power tools bro, have fun cutting the new holes for the ducting. Me, and anything with a motor are not on friendly terms. I wish it were legal to use explosives for making any kind of hole, LOL. It'd at least be more exciting. Who needs a drill, get a shaped charge.

I topped my Snowbud at the 5th node today. Time for her to become a bush. If things work out, and she's a nice plant I'll be using her as a mother for a little bit. I'm also hoping for something special from the Lemon Thai Kush, and Critical Jack H. I'd love to get a fast finishing CJH. I've seen so many awesome grows of that strain. Not alot of them go past 9-10, but even the ones that do are so worth it IMO. Massive Herer buds are always worth waiting for, are you kidding me. I saw a grow on youtube yesterday of the LTK, and it was a tree guys, a certified friggin tree. Every time I see an example of that plant they always have the biggest stalk, and healthiest look about them. I think that one is gonna be alot of fun to have around for a while. I'm really hoping for lemon pledge that blows out the skull, LOL. When I picked her up, I was strictly thinking about recreational, shoot me. Every once in a while I just like to smoke something that makes me almost forget who I am at points. Stepping out for a minute to re-align the happy receptors never hurts guys! Take it from Phil it,s nice to be "HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY" Have a great day everyone. Peace, Love, and Happiness!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 13, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> Yea, with that much air moving, you shouldn't be having stale heat issues. I love the way you turned around the whole desert island scenario. I think I would be stomping coals, ROFL. People don't impress me much anymore, but the huge trees might. Besides, if you've survived long enough to get a harvest of huge trees, you're probably fine there...Right? LOL
> 
> I hate power tools bro, have fun cutting the new holes for the ducting. Me, and anything with a motor are not on friendly terms. I wish it were legal to use explosives for making any kind of hole, LOL. It'd at least be more exciting. Who needs a drill, get a shaped charge.
> 
> I topped my Snowbud at the 5th node today. Time for her to become a bush. If things work out, and she's a nice plant I'll be using her as a mother for a little bit. I'm also hoping for something special from the Lemon Thai Kush, and Critical Jack H. I'd love to get a fast finishing CJH. I've seen so many awesome grows of that strain. Not alot of them go past 9-10, but even the ones that do are so worth it IMO. Massive Herer buds are always worth waiting for, are you kidding me. I saw a grow on youtube yesterday of the LTK, and it was a tree guys, a certified friggin tree. Every time I see an example of that plant they always have the biggest stalk, and healthiest look about them. I think that one is gonna be alot of fun to have around for a while. I'm really hoping for lemon pledge that blows out the skull, LOL. When I picked her up, I was strictly thinking about recreational, shoot me. Every once in a while I just like to smoke something that makes me almost forget who I am at points. Stepping out for a minute to re-align the happy receptors never hurts guys! Take it from Phil it,s nice to be "HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY" Have a great day everyone. Peace, Love, and Happiness!


 Bro the Lemon Thai Kush I saw and toked was monstrous in absolutely ever single way. Seriously, my bud took some clones out late NOvember, they vegged for Dec and Jan and then flowered, he got over 500 grams DRY a plant. Other strains the maximum he got was 350. And some of them were Hazes too, HUGE nugs. But the LTK is just soooo vigorous. PERFECT outdoor plant. And it stank bro, not so much lemon but a weird unique piney smell that hung around his whole garden. Strong-smelling but I didn't think the smell was weed at first until I got the sweetness of it. So I asked him to show me what was making that delicious smell...
I almost crapped myself when I saw 'em. Seriously Myco, if you ever get an outdoor patch to work with this is the ONE. The only way I can describe the final smoke is: Pina Colada. Kinda sweet, but a unique dryness to it. One of the most interesting flavours I have ever had. Even with my own homegrown I spent more on that bud than I should've. The novelty really took a while to wear off. But all his plants were clones off one mum so I have no idea what other phenos might offer too. Damn near rips your head off when you smoke it too, not for sissies LOL. So if that's the kind of high you meant, you're looking in the right place. It almost floored me bro. no BS. 
Can't wait to see what you do with her! 
The Dream Beaver will also get topped, thinking about 4'th node so I can keep it all nice and neat, I have 10 plants of it to explore and work through so I'm not letting them get too big. I am hoping to all that is good and holy I get the Strawberry Fuel pheno. I can only imagine that, I have never had strawberry weed before, not to grow nor smoke. I've had lemon, pineapple, blueberries, even a critical mass that tasted like banana sweeties, but strawberry not once. A mate of mine RUINED the Banana one for me by mentioning it tastes like a certain brand of kiddies medicine. After he said it it tasted like that to me too, just couldn't gel with it after that LOL...

Take care bud, see you around


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 13, 2013)

WHY CAN'T THE FEDERAL GOVERNMENT JUST......
[video=youtube;DI7o7Nu5Iq4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DI7o7Nu5Iq4[/video]


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 13, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Bro the Lemon Thai Kush I saw and toked was monstrous in absolutely ever single way. Seriously, my bud took some clones out late NOvember, they vegged for Dec and Jan and then flowered, he got over 500 grams DRY a plant. Other strains the maximum he got was 350. And some of them were Hazes too, HUGE nugs. But the LTK is just soooo vigorous. PERFECT outdoor plant. And it stank bro, not so much lemon but a weird unique piney smell that hung around his whole garden. Strong-smelling but I didn't think the smell was weed at first until I got the sweetness of it. So I asked him to show me what was making that delicious smell...
> I almost crapped myself when I saw 'em. Seriously Myco, if you ever get an outdoor patch to work with this is the ONE. The only way I can describe the final smoke is: Pina Colada. Kinda sweet, but a unique dryness to it. One of the most interesting flavours I have ever had. Even with my own homegrown I spent more on that bud than I should've. The novelty really took a while to wear off. But all his plants were clones off one mum so I have no idea what other phenos might offer too. Damn near rips your head off when you smoke it too, not for sissies LOL. So if that's the kind of high you meant, you're looking in the right place. It almost floored me bro. no BS.
> Can't wait to see what you do with her!
> The Dream Beaver will also get topped, thinking about 4'th node so I can keep it all nice and neat, I have 10 plants of it to explore and work through so I'm not letting them get too big. I am hoping to all that is good and holy I get the Strawberry Fuel pheno. I can only imagine that, I have never had strawberry weed before, not to grow nor smoke. I've had lemon, pineapple, blueberries, even a critical mass that tasted like banana sweeties, but strawberry not once. A mate of mine RUINED the Banana one for me by mentioning it tastes like a certain brand of kiddies medicine. After he said it it tasted like that to me too, just couldn't gel with it after that LOL...
> ...


You, and Gandalf are always like giant bags of good news, LOL. First Gandalf earlier this week, I think, told me that the Snowbud I have is genetically similar to Joseph O.G., and now you're coming in and confirming pretty much everything I've seen , and heard about the LTK to be true from a first person account of it. Just glorious man. 

I know the outside season in Maine will be a little shorter than what I'm use to here, but I know I can work with it. Veg my ladies inside before putting them out, and do some light dep if they need a little longer, you know. Before I kinda wrapped it up outside to bring the garden inside, I had some of the best gardens in my life under the gods giant @$$ H.I.D. I love the control you have inside, but you can't beat the yields you get outside! You can shove all the hid's, cfl's, and led's in the world in a closet, and won't ever come close. Plants weren't meant to be grown like that anyways, we're all kind of lucky it does work really. 

I really hope you hit the jackpot with that strawberry pheno bro, that would really be something I think. I've had lemon, blueberries, and even chocolate, and a couple others, but never strawberry either, that would be bad @$$ in my book. With the addition of the fuel in there making it very unique it would be an easy sale for anybody, you know. I can only imagine the potency, it always seem the fuely ones are mind blowers. 

MTG has some Pina colada strains if I'm not mistaken, I do be happy with that . I have 3 seeds of it, and they're femmies as they didn't have the regs when I made my order like they do now. They also have a couple of new strains as well that they didn't have when I made my order. Oh well. I've heard of piney, peppery phenos as well so there are other good ones in there too. Now that I'm thinking about it I'm not sure of too many people saying it has that lemon scent to it. People, and their strain naming are really quite off at times. Enjoy your day folks. Peace and Happiness.


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 14, 2013)

Here's some morning shots out of the tent. The ladies are all happy, and freshly watered. The Cindy99 is looking amazing, and the rest of them as well.
Cindy99
Iced Grapefruit
Green Poison
Yumbolt47

Enjoy your weekend folks. Peace, Light, and Happiness.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 14, 2013)

Now that just made the last hour and 15 minutes before lights on even harder to go through LOL... DANKNESS in these pics here Myco, absolute DANKNESS. Can't wait to go see my girls. I really need to get the mommy tent out the flower room. Waiting all day like this is too much! MEH!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 14, 2013)

Things are on point bro. Your GP has the same type of pistils as mine bro. I knew it was the GP the second I saw it. My GP is still going for me too. Week 9. Sweet Seeds said 7 weeks. I really don't care and all but this thing looks like it is going with the KM and KB. Those larger Cindy pictures are more than enough for anyone to want to grow this strain out. Top notch man.  I always think of Myco when I see a Cindy.

What's the temp by you Hamish? The leaves on our trees are just starting to change.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 14, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> What's the temp by you Hamish? The leaves on our trees are just starting to change.


 Yeah we've got fresh shoots on everything outside, all the spring plants are in flower or have done so already... I have baby figs growing, nectarines starting, my Liquid Amber trees are shooting too. Daytime temps getting to a max of around 68F, nights can still be as cold as 50F, but I have a feeling there's going to be a huge cold front with a little snow on the high peaks in a week or what. Time to get the ventilation upgrade done in the next 3 weeks, not going to do it now if I add those 10-inch vents before about 8 Oct my flower room is going to get a bit TOO cold...

Some pics of my garden plants from earlier this week





































If you can tell me what this one is, you win a cookie!


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 14, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Some pics of my garden plants from earlier this week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spreadin class wherever you go Hamish. Really nice pics bro, thanks for posting them in here. Beautiful specimens man. I believe the answer to your cookie question is some kind of mint by the looks of the leafs. I have a few different kinds of mint, one being chocolate flavored with the mint in it too. I could be wrong though as usual on stuff, LOL. Enjoying some MaT, and Blue O.G, with B.O.G. oil all over, ROFL. WOOOOOOO, I have the house to myself, and I'm flexing the windows out hard with some SKA tonight! Popped a breaker with the big sub, so I turned off everything else, and it's holding out now, LMAO. I also found another new song I like just by searching the word "IRIE" on youtube, check it out.[video=youtube;Fc_4WI8FwRg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fc_4WI8FwRg&amp;list=PLW_Z7tit8XB72DU5P4BM-HcJ0Iv0egcdY[/video]


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 14, 2013)

I have some news for everyone this fine evening. My wife came to me last month, and told me I'm gonna be a father. Holy shit, Myco spread some mycelium, ROFL. I knew I had it in me, I just didn't know it was any good, LOL. For that at least. Good grief, anyways. This has been one of the bigger drives for me to get legal recently. I can't have masked men in ski masks kicking in my door saying they have people to protect by taking me out, you know. Besides that being a giant crock of shit, I sleep with loaded weapons, and I'd take too many out, and then they would shoot my wife, and la la la. So it's off to where the weed grows legal, for me. I've had this pent up inside for a little bit, and just wanted to share it with everyone. I was more than shocked by the news as my wife is half way through her 30's. I know women have babies when they're alot older, but this should still prove to be quite hilarious if you ask me. My wife here's me tell her stories about pain, and she thinks she's had pain before, but she has yet to feel the real stuff I'm afraid, LOL. I shouldn't be writing "LOL" but I am laughing. I've had pancreatitis more times than I can count with an abacus, and have talked to women who have given birth, and also had pancreatitis, and they say they would rather go through the last month of child bearing, and the labor than have the pancreatitis again. I hope their right for my wifes' sake. 

There is nothing as depressing as getting the "Warning, you're about to run out, time to visit your local retailer" slip in your papers, and it being your last pack of the box of 25, and you forgot to re-order. Now I have to go to the stupid headshop with all those dumb @$$ kids I just contributed to the numbers of, and get some more because I'll never get an order before I roll 5 more joeys tonight.  

I've had a complete mood change from all the cannabanoids in the body, and have gone mellow, very mellow. I thought I would give the ska, and reggae a break, and went with something a little more chill. probably what i would consider one of the best albums to put on, and listen all the way through. This was actually the second album I ever owned. CLASSIC! 

Peace, Love, and to all a good night.


[video=youtube;C9IZVQ3_JkQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C9IZVQ3_JkQ[/video]


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 14, 2013)

Congrats Myco. You are going to be the best dad ever. I am so excited for you. Please pass on my best wishes to your wife for me. I wish you all nothing but the best. I love your choice of the Division Bell. Best outdoor shows I have ever been to. Have a great night. Congrats again.


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 14, 2013)

My wholehearted, and humble THANK YOU'S brother! We're so pumped about it! It'll be more than words for me to have a little garden Fairy as long as it's a girl, that is. A boy I'll just do what my dad did, and wait to see him smoking with friends, and then approach him about growing it RIGHT, LOL! I hope you don't mind a newborn when you come visit me after I move up, ROFL. I can't tell you the focus this has instilled in my wife to get moved to a legal state. If I stay here I couldn't grow, and I would be sick, and of no help with the kid. I tell you bro it's quickly making her sound militant about legalizing, you have no idea, LOL. It really sucks in a way, cause it would be nice to have family around for the kid, but our shitty ass government makes it completely impossible for me to do anything about it. I guess I could spend tons of cash I don't have, and try to get my state to legalize, but that's kinda out of the question ATM. 

Anyways, thanks for coming in, and the congrats bro. It's always so nice to hear from you. Winter is coming right soon, your boy oughta be pretty excited to get back out there. You, Hamish, and Pros have really showed me a thing or two about being killer dads, and have showed me some of the sacrifices you have to make. 
i only hope i can live up to the high standard you guys have set. Thanks again brother. peace, Love, Light, and Happiness to you, and yours.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 15, 2013)

From all three of us down here in the Southern Cape of South Africa: CONGRATULATIONS to you and your wife. The world is going to have a little MINIMYCO! Hell yeah man! I know you are already doing a stellar job, you are one dedicated mofo. Like Gandalf says, you are truly going to be one of the best dads a kid can ask for. I am honoured to be your friend. Love you Bro!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 15, 2013)

Being a dad is the best thing that I have ever been blessed with. It's a whole new level of love.


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 16, 2013)

I think I can handle the new levels of love bro, it's all the other stuff freaking me out, LOL. I'm actually taking it really well, or at least I think I am. More of anxious excitement, than worry or anything like that. I just want to get to Maine, set the garden up, and get myself ready to take care of the little tike, you know. I already know this is gonna be a very eye opening, but great experience for my wife, and myself. Hamish told me to pick up a book called "What to expect when You're expecting". I heard of it prior, but never payed it much attention, well cause I didn't need too. I picked it up, and boy is there some interesting stuff in there, LOL. My wife can be a shy, private person with others, and boy does she have a rude awakening coming, ROFLMFAO! 

I snapped a couple of photos this morning, and here they are.
Green Poison
Yumbolt47
Iced Grapefruit
Cinderella99

They sure got the name right on this Cinderella99, cause she is a Princess, no B.S. Between her smelling like orangey hash, and the Green Poison smelling like bubblegum now, the room is very pleasant to say the least. I have quite a bit to get done today, so better get to it. Thank you guys for coming in, and spreading some warmth about my news. One of the many things I love about this community, everyone is very loving. Peace, Love, Light, and Happiness to everyone.


----------



## hbbum (Sep 16, 2013)

Wow that Cindy99 is an interesting strain indeed, looks great.

You will definitely be able to put your photo skills to use once you have a lil one, if you can get the camera away from your wife to take pics of the plants


----------



## prosperian (Sep 16, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> I have some news for everyone this fine evening. My wife came to me last month, and told me I'm gonna be a father. Holy shit, Myco spread some mycelium, ROFL. I was more than shocked by the news as my wife is half way through her 30's. I know women have babies when they're alot older, but this should still prove to be quite hilarious if you ask me.


Congratulations to both of you!!! You're going to be a Daddy! My wife had our boy at 35 and our girl at 37. Women are having kids much later in life and she shouldn't worry. Tell her to get on the pre-natal vitamins and start eating well, organics baby. You should see my sterile nurseries, puts my grow closet to shame!


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 16, 2013)

prosperian said:


> You should see my sterile nurseries, puts my grow closet to shame!


I can only start to imagine bro, LOL. Thank you so much for the congrats. I knew a 42 year old woman that had a completely healthy kid, what she did with it afterwards is beyond me, but it was healthy! I have my wife taking vitamins, and she hasn't touched her beloved Diet Choke since I found out she was preggers. Kicking that, and her coffee has been hard, but I've been cutting back on quite a few things myself trying to make her feel like it's both of us, because it is. I make her lunches for her days, and all her in between snacks as well so she doesn't eat crap all day. At night I've been making her dinnners trying to fill out her nutritional needs of what she didn't have during the day. I've found a few different calorie charts, and nutritional needs charts, and stuff like that on the web. What kind of vits/minerals she'll need throughout pregnancy, and shortly after. The smell of burning MJ is making her a little green ATM, but green stuff doesn't bother her, WOOOOOOO talk about dodging a bullet. I can smoke places she's not, but I don't know what to do about the green except more filters, LOL. I bought a couple of Ona, timed sprayers over the weekend, so I have 2 of those in the house now making it smell like a weird waterfall fairy land, but she likes it. I can shove some flowers up my nose or some crap, I couldn't care less really, I just want her happy, and eating. Ha Ha, I just got a text, and my baby's coming home for some lunch so I have to go do it to it guys. take er easy folks, and thanks again everyone. Peace, Light, and love.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 16, 2013)

I love it. I told my wife about how great you are doing and how you are helping so much. She said your wife is very lucky and reminded me that I never did that for her. 
I think the book Hamish told you about is great to read. It will show you are involved and so on. 

I love the close ups. Wow. Those are beautiful. I can't tell you how much your GP looks like mine. I look to be two weeks away from chop. It looks to be a nice pull from her too. The other strains look so nice bro. Those are some great organic flowers. I would love to be a patient of yours. I don't know a lot of people who care so much about anything like the way you care for your plants.


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 19, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Those are some great organic flowers. I would love to be a patient of yours. I don't know a lot of people who care so much about anything like the way you care for your plants.


Thanks brother I really appreciate everything you say, I always take it to heart. I'm sorry to hear about the recent disturbance in the TEA thread. Some peeps have absolutely no class bro! Disrespecting the greats only earns great disrespect for yourself IMO. I don't like everything Subcool does, but he's a legend, and when it comes to those individuals they sometimes earn the right to get mad in public, but can turn it around with an apology, it's just how it works, you know. The rest of us have to watch what we say a little, and not let our anger get the best of us.

I snapped a couple photos of the Cindy99 before lights out last night.


I've fallen in love with this strain yet again. Every time I pop one of these seeds I always say this is what I'm gonna grow for now on, but seem to find other strains that intrigue me. I'm definitely going on a pheno hunt with this lady some day. With such mind blowing potency, flavor, and scents it will be a difficult cull process, but will be so worth it in the end. I would really like to find a competent sativa to cross this strain with to lengthen the flowering process(some), and get her even more up in the head for better fibro relief. It seems that strains that keep you happy help as much as ones with higher CBD content. When we all have plants that are 25%thc, and 20% cbd we'll all sleep better, LOL. Until then we medicate with what we have. Enjoy your day folks, and spend a little time spreading some love today, and you'll be blessed with it's return to you. Peace, Love, and Light.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 19, 2013)

MYCO! Classing it up as always with your perfect photography. I can't believe you don't use thousands of dollars' worth of gear to get these shots. Cindy is making me DROOL by now, wowowowowow. I'm LOVING the purple in the bud! 

Well not to worry about Mr Rude on Gandalf's thread too much, I've been told he is prone to the odd freak-out but ends up coming back with a sincere and remorseful apology most times. Looks classic Bi-Polar/Aspergers to me if that is the case, and then I really feel sorry for him as he still has a road ahead to bring it under control. I've been there, I have friends in that boat right now, not a cool place to be in life. I have indeed walked a mile in his shoes already if it is indeed the case. 

Anyhow, update for you on those Kushes my friend... I apologise for the crappy quality pic, best I could do was snap it as the HPS globes were warming up. Actually I think it came out OK, at least the shaded parts that got the flash on them look green LOL







Yum yum yum yum. They're pretty fast too... This is at 2 weeks.

Anyhow, will send you a little PM later mate. You have yourself a PERFECT day!


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 19, 2013)

Congratulations, brother. I just heard your going to be a dad. Kids have a way of making everything fun and new. You going to have a blast. All my best goes out to you guys, and your newest addition.

- Parasite


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 19, 2013)

Jeezle Peets brother 2 weeks, those are some fast ladies you have there. They have some great structure to them, and with an hps on I'd say congrats on a nice shot. It's hard to get decent pics with those intense lights on, even if they are just warming up. Really nice, long pistils on them with that ultra healthy organic look. Between those, and your Dream Beaver's you should have some great meds for your wife bro. 

I popped open a jar of my Iced Grapefruit from the last one I ran, and she is such a sweet, beautiful smoke that just lifts the spirits higher, and higher with every draw. I can't wait to pull this second one as she's easily twice or perhaps three times the previous ones size, and is gonna yield like a mad woman for me this time around. She has huge, white fluffy pistils that reach out for that pollen she'll never see, LOL. Colas are forming up nicely, and emanating the most pleasant scents of sugary goodness. My Yumbolt47 is forming some crazy ol colas that look to be merging into some massive flowers now. From the minute I first smelled her, I knew she would be special, and it seems I was correct about her. The Green Poison took a turn on me, and has seemed to slow down some. I've been keeping the temps a little low to bring out the color in the Cindy99, and this could very well be the reason. I won't be turning up the temps any time soon, so she's gonna have to stay upset for the moment. I want these Cindy99 flowers to be the most glorious I've ever grown as I think I'll be using the pics of her along with some other choice ones on an advertisement of sorts for potential patients. I have a crap ton of pics as most of you probably know, but she really does come out special on the other side of the lens IMO. I just think some of her pics along with some of my others can be quite attention grabbing, and could help me out with connecting to patients that need some help growing their meds. 

I really dig how caregiving is a giant cycle that keeps feeding in love to itself. I can't help myself i.e. (receive payment) unless I'm genuinely helping my patients(giving them good meds), and the better I do that, the happier they, and myself are. The more I care for my plants the more reward I receive, and that makes my patients happier in return as well. The happier my patients are the more satisfaction I receive from helping them in the first place. There is absolutely no losers in the scenario as long as everybody is just....HAPPY! Yea, I can live with that !

Thanks for sharing that photo Hamish, always refreshing to get some plants in here that aren't just mine, LOL. Have yourself that PERFECT day too brother. Couldn't be too hard with your amazing wife, and kid. Peace, Light, and Love people, take it to heart!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 19, 2013)

I love the colors Myco. As usual your shots are incredible. You can just see the flavors in those shots. My Super Blue Dream x Freedom Baby are showing two phenos. One is sat dom and the other is more of a hybrid. The sats are going to get tall. I was just thinking of potential crosses with those beauties of yours.

I have no doubts that you will be a top caregiver who has far more people wanting your goods than you have space for. I thought what a huge honor it would be to have you as a caregiver. No shit. I feel bad for the people who have kids growing their meds. You should see some of the shit I have seen. 

Take care Myco. Hope you have a good end to the week.


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 19, 2013)

I posted shots I took today, and dedicated them to you, and the organics crew over on your TEA thread. They're by far some of the best ones I've had time to take in a while, and felt like a respectful nod to the person, and people who keep my garden green, and happy. I don't want to double post pics as I don't think i've ever done it, but I will just one for the folks around here as not to disappoint the home crowd. If you want to see the rest you'll have to visit Gandalf's legandary Noob tea thread, which quickly turned into a joke itself with that NOOB crap, ROFL! NOOB usually implies someone who has no idea what they're doing bro. You can straight up give that crap up, we all know you can grow dude. You should embrace that!! So here's the lone lady for the day guys, enjoy the small, but rewarding bud porn, LOL. I'm actually quite proud of these shots guys, I think they came out pretty good myself.
View attachment 2827627

This Cindy99 pheno smells like warm, orange hash, and is soooo dense people. I could put you in a coma with a cola. Then I can make you feel all better, LOL. Thank you for all you do Gandalf as it seems alot more people need the help than admit to it. I know the way you throw the tea recipes around alone keeps them in the forefront of my mind. Reminders never hurt, and we should all take note that helping others comes back to you in spades in the way of good karma. Have a great day folks. Peace, Light, Love, and Happiness to you all!


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks Pinworm. I think everything will be new after we move to Maine, and get settled in, LOL. I can't wait for the addition to our family, and am so stoked about going for the first ultrasound tomorrow. People say i'll be able to here the heart beat, and lots of other fun stuff, so I'll be pumped for her to have it. I'll be able to come home with my first pic of the baby I'm also told. That should be fun to show people. I can already start annoying folks with baby pics, LMAO! Have a great day guys. Peace and love.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 19, 2013)

Wow. You really do it right bro. I love it. It reminds me of a huge yummy piece of candy. Look at the colors in there. Man can't come up with that. Only Mother Nature can.


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 19, 2013)

Yeah this is my kind of sugar!


A closeup of the same pic.i have to agree with you Gandalf, man will never be able to duplicate this plant in any way, shape, or form. He's tried, and only showed himself that mother nature is the true power around here, not him! If he were smart the plant would be taken off that ridiculous scheduling of "No medicinal Benefit" What a load of crap, LOL. I think I'm gonna smoke a fat cone of my non-medicinal MJ. Have a great day folks. Peace and love. I leave you with a song if you would like to listen to it.
[video=youtube;TvZoeqrOz7w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TvZoeqrOz7w&amp;list=PLW_Z7tit8XB72DU5P4BM-HcJ0Iv0egcdY[/video]


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 19, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> Yeah this is my kind of sugar!
> View attachment 2827705


HOLY MOTHER OF DANKNESS IN ALL HER GLORIOUS INCARNATIONS! Wowowowowowowowow. Speechless.


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 19, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> HOLY MOTHER OF DANKNESS IN ALL HER GLORIOUS INCARNATIONS! Wowowowowowowowow. Speechless.


I've never quoted anyone in my signature, but talk about worthy! I was posting in Gandalfs Tea thread, and came back to my homepage, and seen that^^ and started laughing so hard I ended up choke gagging on a bunch of inhaled I.G. smoke. Thank Gods that stuff is as smooth as it is or else I might have yacked a little, LMAO. I put more pics of her up over at the wizards lair as I'm gonna start calling it, no more Tea thread, Wizards Lair!! Definitely no NOOB stuff going on unless you consider our attitudes towards each other at times. I think it should be mandatory to smoke out before coming on to the forum, ROFL.

Thanks for that anyways Hamish, it really got quite the belly laught out of me, and I kinda needed it. Take care folks. Peace, Light, and Happiness.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 19, 2013)

My Pleasure, Sir! I agree. I'm always blazed as all hell when I log in here, just seems RIGHT you know. OK so I forget about threads started sometimes, and other times I see replies to stuff I posted, then read what I actually said, then think 'Gods, did I REALLY type that and click post?!?!'
All part of the fun ROFL

EDIT... And I have to edit almost every post for typos and words in weird places too... Reefer is FUN


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 19, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> EDIT... And I have to edit almost every post for typos and words in weird places too... Reefer is FUN


Nope, THERE is the sig, quote! Thanks Hamish, ROFLMAO!!!!!


 Folks! I took a small break today from all the research, calls, and other B.S. that comes with a move to a state 900+ miles away from you. I really needed some laughs after this morning, and should have known I could rely on Hamish, and Gandalf! I was just sitting, thinking about how to type out a thoughtful explanation of what you two mean to me, but actually came up fuckin speechless! I can't come up with one single analogy or or explanation that can put words to it. That's never happened to me before. All I can do is give a very sincere, THANK YOU, to both of you gentleman. Love, and Light to all of my True East !


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 20, 2013)

He's a friend to me and you
grows the dankest reefer too
classing it up all over the place
makes others' pics look like a disgrace
with big fat juicy stinky nugs
green green plants with zero bugs
and he's such a nice guy too
Thanks ol' Myco we LOVE YOU 

Guess who did a little wake and bake session today


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 20, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> He's a friend to me and you
> grows the dankest reefer too
> classing it up all over the place
> makes others' pics look like a disgrace
> ...


Now that's the way to start your day off, LOL. I love word play Hamish, nice poem bro. I'll see if I can work something out using your Mountain Kush's. What is the proper name of that strain you have again, I hate getting it wrong? I'm about to do a little wake, and bake with some Blue O.G. to start this day off right. I need to eat breakfast too, so it helps. My wife, and I had the ultrasound rescheduled to next thurs, because her doc wanted us to. Not sure why, but it has me thinking, not so good stuff, you know. I hate when a doc wants you to do something specific, but won't give you a damn reason, why. I tell you now if he has a golf game he was gonna miss, I'll neuter that dude with a bamboo skewer. I was reading, and by now my baby has fingers starting, and I think the eyes are also developing now as well. Just amazing stuff, you know. I was also reading, and my wife should already have a third more blood in her too, mind blowing. Could you imagine a guy with a third more blood, the best thing we would do with it, is drag our junk around on the ground all day, ROFL. I have to give it up to the ladies, you all. I really don't think a mans body could respond so quickly to a change, no matter what it was. I have lots to do this morning, and better get to it. Have a great day folks. Peace and love.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 20, 2013)

I hate to admit this but I have a policy that my office is closed if there is 3" or more of snow. I plan ahead though. I will move people up and work until 3am if I have to. I don't screw people over but a powder day is a powder day. I would never cut someone loose for a golf game. I have some level of ethics.  Things are cool bro. If there was anything to be concerned over you would be there today.  I already went through my Blue OG.  Thank God I have clones because I love it. I have one already back in bloom. 

Hamish the poet. I want what he is smoking these days.


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 20, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Things are cool bro. If there was anything to be concerned over you would be there today.  I already went through my Blue OG.  Thank God I have clones because I love it. I have one already back in bloom.
> 
> Hamish the poet. I want what he is smoking these days.


Thank you man, that's all I wanted to hear! I thought if something was wrong we would be there, not waiting, so it's all good. I can be really hard on docs, and me of all people should know they have some damn busy lives going. It's just the 2 bad docs in my past made such a strong impression on me, and I always go straight back to them mentally for some reason when things go awry. I'll tell you about them some day, and you can make your own decision about em. I hate to drop names talking bad behind their backs though, as they can't give their side of it. I have to work on mentally retraining myself to not go there when I have a small issue with other physicians, you know. Seriously though some of the crap that happened I could probably get a P.T.S.D. diagnosis from it. I in no way say that lightly. It's hard to be young, confused, and sick to where you hardly ever know where you are, and then have people attacking you with medical equipment saying it's for your good. Drugging you into unconsciousness, and when you wake up your somewhere else with different people doing different crap to you. Year after year after year of this shit, and you can't even get an explanation of what exactly is wrong or what will ultimately need to be done. All they can do is constantly find more crap that is wrong, having no determinate end in sight. That stuff gets sooooo old after decades of it, not years.......... DECADES! My only hope now is I didn't pass it on to my kid. IDK how good I would be with watching my kid go through all that, it would kill me inside. I'm sorry guys, I'm not trying to bring the mood down, but this is what goes through my head all day when I don't keep myself busy.

I still have 2 mason jars with Blue O.G., but they're quickly getting lighter as it's now one of my favorite smokes. I like to mix it with a little Menage a Trois to take out some of the heaviness of the MaT by itself. The effect is almost 50/50 head, and body, it's so nice bro. Put a touch of oil on the roll, and your off in the clouds for over an hour at least. The Sour Blueberry that I was able to salvage that didn't have herm nanners in it is some pretty nice smoke as well. She truly does have a nice sour taste to her that after a longer cure could be real tasty. 

You know how all Jolly Ranchers have that same kind of chemical flavor to them. I'm not sure how to explain that better, but they all seem to have a similar taste although they are different. It's something I guess they're fundamentally made with, not a flavor component. Anyways it seems my Menage a Trois has taken this attribute on with a longer cure, and age to her now. I never noticed before, because I'm always mixing her with something else to calm down the high a little, and also I think it's a cure thing. I went ahead, and smoked one by itself yesterday cause I took a little break from stuff, and wanted a small vacation so I thought "Menage a Trois cone" Smoked that sucker, I guess maybe 1.5 grams, and yea it was a small vacay! All the flavors, and that intense rush the stuff gives you. I'm always sweating a little after smoking some of her, it's almost an event.

I hear you about having another Blue O.G. in flower already bro, that's what happened with me, and the Iced Grapefruit. Loved it, had to have it again, LOL! She might be the biggest plant I've ever grown inside now. She blew up this time when I flipped her to 12/12. I'm gonna post some pics in my thread today, and update everyone over here a little on what everybody is looking like. Enjoy your day brother, we'll talk soon. The rest of yous have a blessed day too, LOL. Hamish, I'm diggin the artful linguistics man, really alot of fun to read. Peace, Love, Light, and Happiness.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 20, 2013)

Like Gandalf said, if there was any concern at all you'd get rushed in ASAP. It is a GREAT sign, it means the doc feels relaxed and also that you guys project a feeling of calm and your wife is probably radiant with good health. Remember people choose the medical profession because they really, really care about human life! So good on both you and your wife, clearly both of you are taking care of things like real champions.

Hehehe Myco, I have no decided to keep the Mountain Kush's name as 'Random Kush' just so my mate doesn't flip out. He asked me if I let go of the name or clones so I said 'no, only mentioned it online a few times'... He did NOT enjoy that ROFL... Remember I told you the story and how I had to promise all this crap etc etc etc. But he calls it Southern Cape Mountain Kush  Thing is, though, I have a feeling he just made up a story. This shit's like a FAST Tahoe. You know how you really get to know a plant man. Too much Deja Vu with this one. It's doing the trademark Tahoe stuff, just quicker. Less lemon in the smell but the lemon is there in flower, with a strong pepper layer over it. But what gets me is it likes the EXACT same feed, EXACT same light intensity, temps, got the same growth pattern, bud-set... Too much co-incidence. So I bust his ass methinks, he just kept a fast Tahoe pheno from me, BASTARD. But dude, it is FAST. 

I just realised yesterday I am collecting 'place name' Kushes. I have the San Francisco Valley Kush (Tahoe), SCMK, Las Vegas Bubba... Will be fun to see if I can fluff out the collection with more place names, and eventually I will have the whole globe with a 'kush' afterwards LMAO


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 20, 2013)

I know you have beans of the Blue OG left. Did you save the pheno you grew? If not then you know what that means.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 20, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Like Gandalf said, if there was any concern at all you'd get rushed in ASAP. It is a GREAT sign, it means the doc feels relaxed and also that you guys project a feeling of calm and your wife is probably radiant with good health. Remember people choose the medical profession because they really, really care about human life! So good on both you and your wife, clearly both of you are taking care of things like real champions.
> 
> Hehehe Myco, I have no decided to keep the Mountain Kush's name as 'Random Kush' just so my mate doesn't flip out. He asked me if I let go of the name or clones so I said 'no, only mentioned it online a few times'... He did NOT enjoy that ROFL... Remember I told you the story and how I had to promise all this crap etc etc etc. But he calls it Southern Cape Mountain Kush  Thing is, though, I have a feeling he just made up a story. This shit's like a FAST Tahoe. You know how you really get to know a plant man. Too much Deja Vu with this one. It's doing the trademark Tahoe stuff, just quicker. Less lemon in the smell but the lemon is there in flower, with a strong pepper layer over it. But what gets me is it likes the EXACT same feed, EXACT same light intensity, temps, got the same growth pattern, bud-set... Too much co-incidence. So I bust his ass methinks, he just kept a fast Tahoe pheno from me, BASTARD. But dude, it is FAST.
> 
> I just realised yesterday I am collecting 'place name' Kushes. I have the San Francisco Valley Kush (Tahoe), SCMK, Las Vegas Bubba... Will be fun to see if I can fluff out the collection with more place names, and eventually I will have the whole globe with a 'kush' afterwards LMAO


I can't wait to send you the "C.O.M.A. Kush". Coast of Maine Kush. I hope Myco helps me out big with this strain.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 20, 2013)

THAT is a pure GENIUS name bro!! C.O.M.A Kush, I LIKE it. Wonder if I can give you +Rep again yet... Let's see...

Damn. Need to spread it around apparently.


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 20, 2013)

You guys are so bad @$$. I like the name collecting Kush series Hamish. After you've grown a strain from veg to flower repeatedly, it would be hard not to notice certain traits popping up here, and there. Nice how it worked out in the end for you though. You get your Tahoes back, and it's the faster pheno, kind of a win, win. 

I have to agree, C.O.M.A. Kush is a completely EPIC name dude, for real that's friggin cool man. I would love to help you work on that in the future bro. It would be my honor. There are quite a few strains you could start with there, but going back to an old school strain would be alot of fun to start with I think. Maybe some SoCal Master, or even some Hindu Kush, taking it back all the way. Lots of ways to go there.

I wasn't thinking ahead with the Blue O.G. at the time for some reason, and just flowered her out. I didn't keep a cut, and believe me I haven't got my foot out of my butt yet for all the kicking I did. I do have more beans like you say, so there will be some future hunting for sure going on. I might even buy some more femmies after I'm settled, and pop em all at once, see what comes back for me in the end.

I can't wait to be able to pass genetics around with people. There are way too many strains constantly coming out to be hoarding one anyways, you know. I know wanting to keep a couple oldies, but goodies around, but the constant search for "The One" keeps me perpetually moving forward, and exploring new strains. Take er easy folks. Peace and Love.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 20, 2013)

So many awesome starting points. I am intrigued by these Starlet Kush ladies I have running right now. Some are so heavily indy dom. Never saw such perfect indy leaves before. Have you guys ever smoked the Suge cut? I guess we will have to grow and smoke everything to figure things out.  I have some sick Master OG Kush from Cabin Fever too. I want you to try this for what ails you Myco.

*"Master OG"*
This is a cross of the same ChemD/Emperor Kush male to my massive yielding Master Kush, I picked this MK cut up at a dispensary in the foothills of central Cali, I've kept this cut for a couple years now, she is a beautiful, strong plant. 
They are very easy to grow, great for small areas or scrog type of gardens, as there is not very much variation in this hybrid, they tend to stay pretty uniform with a very nice canopy and an above average yield when topped. Some colas getting the size of soda bottles and shaped like the business end of a baseball bat, They don't have much stretch. maybe half their height after inducing flowering, But they may need staking as the buds are large and dense. They are very tropical fruit, jolly rancher candy smelling. and it carries through to the taste. They are normally finished right about 60 - 65 days of flowering.
The medical benefits of this strain help with any kind of Chronic Pain, Nausea, *Chronic stomach pain, Crohn's disease and IBS*.


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 20, 2013)

Oh a couple of pics I guess.
Green Poison
Yumbolt47
Iced Grapefruit
Cinderella99

I will be working with the Cindy99 in the future. She blows my mind more, and more everyday with her show of these colors she puts on in front of my lens. The leaf in the pic really isn't that yellow though, I think it's some hps on it somehow. She is fading out just right on some of her leafs though looking really tasty. Her flowers are just stacked now, and are so tight, and dense it's nuts. Some of these colas are gonna come out weighing an oz each I think. That's just a guesstimate, but I think it will prove true in the end. They're not all that long, but they are dense, and quite grande. Have a blessed day folks. Peace and love.


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 20, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> So many awesome starting points. I am intrigued by these Starlet Kush ladies I have running right now. Some are so heavily indy dom. Never saw such perfect indy leaves before. Have you guys ever smoked the Suge cut? I guess we will have to grow and smoke everything to figure things out.  I have some sick Master OG Kush from Cabin Fever too. I want you to try this for what ails you Myco.
> 
> *"Master OG"*
> This is a cross of the same ChemD/Emperor Kush male to my massive yielding Master Kush, I picked this MK cut up at a dispensary in the foothills of central Cali, I've kept this cut for a couple years now, she is a beautiful, strong plant.
> ...


That sound like some medicine I want to get my hands on for sure! Every single ailment listed I have unfortunately. Sounds like THE medicine, you know, at least for me. I think your Starlet Kush would make a really great start as well. Probably less work to get where we would want, but you're right bro....I guess we'll just have to sit down, and figure out where we need to go by doing alot of mutual smoke sessions!   You're always coming up with a new strain. I really want to see your damn garden one day, I have a feeling we've never even seen the tip of your very large IceBerg, Garden of Weeden. I don't even want to start talking about all the strains you have in your "Vault" it makes my friggin head spin. I have no idea how you keep all that straight, but you do a marvelous job at it, really impressive BTW.

I just noticed that the description of the Master O.G. includes "Jolly Rancher Candy". It's talking about a smell, and not a taste, but that's still pretty funny considering i was just typing it out as a description of a flavor in the MaT. Have a great day brother. Peace and love.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 20, 2013)

I was thinking you need to get a patent on "Mouth Rape" too.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 20, 2013)

Those pictures are sick Myco. Just sick. I can't wait to see the Cindy99 in person. You can see the flavors in the colors. I need to learn more about the Iced Grapefruit.


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 20, 2013)

I would love to share some Cindy99 with you bro. After I setup she'll probably be one of the first seeds I personally pop for myself. The high off of her is just a real smile maker, and when smoked in friendly company it can really bring a group closer, you know. Nothing, but that beautiful head to it that makes everything seem more comfortable. Saddam could have used himself some Cindy99, ROFL.

Now the Iced Grapefruit is a cross of (Cindy99 x (unknown) Sativa) Grapefruit x Indica Crystal Extreme or I.C.E.<- Pretty sure that's it. The high can be heady, and at the same time very relaxing to the body. The smoke cures out really beautiful with the most smooth exhale to it. Absolutely no lung expansion to it, smooth beyond belief, and she has flavors that will roll your tongue out like a cartoon for more. She'll enhance the flavors of even the worst smoke if mixed with it, and still hold her taste too. I had to do this to a friends stuff that he brought over, and when we smoked it all you could taste was that exquisite I.G. in there.

It's gonna be alot of fun to have a like minded compatriot in all things cannabis. Not alot of people grow where I am now cause of the damn penalties, but when you have nothing to lose you do stupid shit like felonies. After we work out the C.O.M.A. Kush, I have quite a few ideas on strains myself, as I'm sure you do as well. Working on them together will both speed them up, and ensure a better end quality. I really think we could come up with something that could be beneficial to alot of people. With what you already have started you could spend some time picking through those phenos, and come up with some real winners I bet. I think both of our futures will be pretty busy smoking alot of great reefer picking out certain chemotypes. I whole heartedly look forward to that !

Take er easy folks. Peace and love.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 20, 2013)

If we only had a doctor to endorse our gear.


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 20, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> If we only had a doctor to endorse our gear.


I have to agree. I think a doctor holding a stogey saying "I don't always smoke reefer, but when I do, I smoke C.O.M.A. Kush bitches" Would be a hell of an advertisement. ROFLMAO! IDK what to type now, Later guys.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 20, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to mycomaster again.



*


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 21, 2013)

Signing up for tester duties on the C.O.Ma Kush right here and now fellas. Thinking of what you guys could get up to gives me goosebumps. Bring it ON!
I'm going to be hitting some LVBK with Dream Beaver pollen pretty soon. Dream Beaver is Dirty Hippy x Appy... So you'll each get a little gift of 'Dirty Las Vegas Beaver' beans. I can see it now: Random pot-head cruising some sites, sees a pic of it, tells his wife he wants some, doesn't manage to duck in time. LOL


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Dream Beaver is Dirty Hippy x Appy... So you'll each get a little gift of 'Dirty Las Vegas Beaver' beans. I can see it now: Random pot-head cruising some sites, sees a pic of it, tells his wife he wants some, doesn't manage to duck in time. LOL


ROFLMFAO!!!!!!!! D.L.V.B huh? I'm appalled, and completely intrigued at the same time. As far as cannabis goes it sounds like a hell of a mix, I'm not even touching the other side of the name, LOL.

I've heard so many good things about Bodhi's, Appy, let alone the others mixed into that beautiful cross. I have a Bay11 going, and have heard it is a renamed Appy cross or cut. For a sativa dom cross the Bay11 is a very indie dom looking lady, or at least my pheno is. The other Bay11 I had looked almost exactly the same, but had that weird leaf mutation thing going on. She got culled!

My male WW x Sk#1 is looking really nice, and has perfectly even growth. It's crazy how he kicked nuts early just to let me know he's a dude. Now he's back to growing happily, and doing his veg thing. I'm definitely dusting a lady with him for a couple beans for the future. I think it will be the Skunk#11 I have going from Dutch Passion. I like her structure, and looks along with her killer smell. I think it would make a cross that I could later work into something special. Nothin mind blowing mind you, but it would make a stronger Skunk I would think. It would come out about 75% Skunk, and 25% White Widow. I think that could be a really nice ratio as far as tastes, potency, and yield are concerned. 

My Green Poison might be getting pulled this weekend. She's maturing in a very unusual way with her trichs going from clear to amber without much cloudy going on. I have never seen a strain do this before folks, kinda weird really. I wish like all get out I could get my usb scope pics to upload, and i'll try again later, but this strain is doing some funky stuff for sure. I would say her ratios are sitting about 25% clear, 25% milky, and 50% amber, really different for me. Usually you get about the same on the clear, and amber with a higher ratio in the middle being your milky, but this lady is doing her own thing all together. I can't wait to sample her, and see what's going on with her high, you know.

The Cinderella99 is NUCKIN FUTZ folks, completely NUCKIN FUTZ! I'll get some overall shots of her today by actually pulling her out from under the lights. Yes folks I'm gonna pull her out from under her hps lover, and get some photos. If you've read through this thread you would know that's something I NEVER do, but this lady is just asking for it guys, LOL. She needs a proper photo shoot before the chop, and out from that dang horrible light. You guys have never really seen what she has going on under that canopy as most of the shots of her are of those lovely top flowers. I want you to see her in all her glory, and show you all what she really can do for you. If you enjoy BUD PORN I would come back a little later, and check some raunchy stuff out, LOL. Take er easy folks, and enjoy your weekend. Peace, Love, and light.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 21, 2013)

I hear you on pulling things for shots. Total pita. I have heard that Bodhi was/has/is going to retire his appy male. Rumors maybe. When I did hear this 2+ months back I ordered some Bohdi. I have heard such great things about his appy. Have you guys heard anything about his appy loss or whatever?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 21, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> I wish like all get out I could get my usb scope pics to upload, and i'll try again later, but this strain is doing some funky stuff for sure.


There's a little free program called 'Light Image Resizer 4' that I use, works a treat for changing pic sizes and formats, the free version makes you wait 20 seconds before you can work with it but that's no skin off my nose at all. See if you can't get your USB Scope pics converted and then uploaded. 

I can but imagine the frost-galaxies you stare at when using that thing on bud bro! Must just BLOW the MIND.

Anyhow, you have a great day brother!


----------



## Applepie/vanilla icecream (Sep 21, 2013)

............


----------



## Applepie/vanilla icecream (Sep 21, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> I thought I would go ahead and do a proper journal of my grow this time now that I have a flower and a veg area going again. I wrote what was going on in this grow during veg in my journal on my profile so if you want to know what's been going on up to now you can check it out, but this will mainly just be a flowering report for the most part. The Skunk#1 is from G-13 Labs and popped on 3-31. I started a main-line on her, but decided to leave the 4th node as well and see what comes of it. I did the Menage a Trois a little different she popped on 4-2 and I went with a more strict main-line, but while being too aggressive one time working her I broke a branch off. I was left with 3 mains that will provide just fine though. Now the Iced Grapefruit from Female seeds that popped on 4-21 I just topped her and pulled her open but left all the bottom nodes while vegging, just cleaning her up some and doing a bit of tieing on her. I Have the Skunk#1 in a 7 gal container the MaT in a 5 gal and the I.G. is in a 3 gal container. I just flipped the light to a H.P.S. and set the timer on a 12/12 from 8 a.m. to 8 p.m. last night so it was the first night with 12 hours darkness. When the inline kicked on this morning the whole room filled with that great skunky kind of smell, but still floral cause of no flowers. I forgot how much I missed that, and I also thought I better get out my carbon filter and hook that sucker back up. I was down to one spot to flower and veg, and was hating life with the smaller amount of available meds. Now that I have a seperate place to veg and flower my girls again I'm a very happy boy! I started some seeds as well, but I think I will keep that seperate from this and do another journal for that. I will at least up date daily if not post a pic or two, but sometimes I get sick and go down for a little so I apologize in advance if I miss a day or two. I hope this can help someone who has one of these strains although I doubt anyone has the MaT as it was a freebie from a breeder I don't believe is around anymore. If anything it should be a fun ride, sit back roll a phatty and lets do this! First off here's the group shot from this morning.View attachment 2685519The next picture is of the Skunk#1
> View attachment 2685529I think she is gonna be epic with this method applied to her, but we'll see. The next is the Menage A Trois in all her glory.
> View attachment 2685538Last but certainly not least is the Iced Grapefruit that hasn't had as long to veg but I think she will fill out a little in the stretch and do ok.
> View attachment 2685542So there they are and like I said I will update daily so stop back and check the girls out. Thanks for stopping by and I hope you will continue to do so. Enjoy your day R.I.U. community and  out.




Hey Man, real nice and very healthy looking girls you got there. I not sure but I guess I missed reading through the threads, what or how much light you running - and what size area it's in.... I am interested because I am about to start a little indoor myself. Question please: when veggie stage are you keeping it around 6500K ? Thats what I have been reading everywhere but can't get a straight answer on Lumens..... Is it - if you have more Lumens the better for your grow ? .... say if I only have 2000L in a 3x3x3 area on two or three plants, will this not be enough ??? I'm on a budget so I'm trying to figure where to put what in place. If I got to wait a little to order different bulbs I will do so but what do you think they should be....? Thank you​


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 21, 2013)

If you want to do GREAT things on a tight budget, you are certainly asking the right guy!! I won't dare answer questions directed at Myco, just want to let you know the fella's quite busy so if it takes him a while to reply hang in there, whatever he comes up with will be worth every second you had to wait


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 21, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> If you want to do GREAT things on a tight budget, you are certainly asking the right guy!! I won't dare answer questions directed at Myco, just want to let you know the fella's quite busy so if it takes him a while to reply hang in there, whatever he comes up with will be worth every second you had to wait


The truth!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 21, 2013)

Pinworm said:


> The truth!


Yeah. Myco is the man. I'd wait for him to answer. Hamish and Pinworm aka Parasite are spot on.


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 21, 2013)

I think you might be slightly confused bro. The giant K behind the lights are the temp color, the lumens are the intensity in a way. Usually in veg you'll have a more blue looking light from 5000K all the way to 10,000K I've seen. When I veg under High Intensity Discharge or H.I.D. I like to use a 7200K Metal Halide I found from Plantmax I think it is. When I flower I use 600 Watt High Pressure Sodium. It's a digital Ballast from Lumatek, and you can dim it to 360W 400W 600W, and super lumens that kicks it up 15%. If you're flowering under T5 lights you want to find some 2700K lights for your flowering, and some 5000K or above for vegging. It's all about personal preference, and the change you have to throw into your garden. I have a square meter that I work with for flowering. My veg area is just a little bigger space, that I'm actually utilizing. You don't need alot of space to get started, and to keep a garden going you'll end up taking every nook, and cranny you have, and turning them into grow spots. If you veg, and flower in the same spot you can save yourself alot of time, and trouble.

If you have any more questions feel free to drop em in here bro, no problems. I'm kinda busy on, and off line, but when I'm on here I'll answer your questions. Have a blessed weekend guys. Peace and Love.


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 21, 2013)

BTW, Applepie if you're doing an organic grow here is THE spot for Tea recipes bro. I'll tell you right now, you'll never look at an earth worm the same way! Check this link out!https://www.rollitup.org/organics/676040-total-noob-using-teas-i.html


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Here are the pics I promised folks!


Small explanation of the Pajamafarmer. That's me, LOL. Explained. Have a great evening. Peace, Love, and Light.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 21, 2013)

Your are the man. I love them. You need to stop. You make us all look like dorks.  I laughed about the Pajamafarmer when you first told me. That is a great handle. I looked through them and when I got to the 5th or 6th I stopped. I am rolling up a nice blunt and greasing it with some Engineers' Dream P1. I want to give these pics a nice gander. You are going to get some sick leaf colors. I bet these will be the purple, green, and blue flowers that just tell you what true organic medicine should be. They just scream smoke me with great drink. A nice seasonal brew from a local brewer or a nice local wine. I still think I am cheating at something knowing that I will get to see these in person someday. I honestly can't wait for you to come and fix my garden. Off to blaze. I'll be back for part two.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 21, 2013)

I want to get yields like that. I have now decided to do less and get them bigger from those pictures. Those buds are fat bats and grenades. On top of that they are candy in cannabis form. No more pictures from you for 2 weeks. It's like playing an NFL team when you are in still in college for us.  Great job man. What does someone say to Usain Bolt about being fast? That's how it is with you. Take care Myco. Inspiring.


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 21, 2013)

One day bro we're gonna be smoking a blunt of Cindy99, slicked up with some Engineers Dream oil, and listening to some Floyd. There are so many EPIC smoke sessions ahead of us man, I can't even start to imagine. I'll be coming over your house trying to impress you with stuff, and you'll be coming over mine to try, and blow me away with something. Our wives are gonna think we're idiots, but it's gonna be alot of fun! I hope you come over alot bro, it'll probably be the only legitimate break I get from the baby, LOL. I'm getting so curious about that kid, I'm about to put a fish finder on ****, and see what the hell's in there man. That doc has no idea what he's in for next time I see him. I'm gonna completely inundate him with an extra week of questions now. I hope his schedule is clear next time, ROFL. 

I was hoping you were gonna fix my garden when I got up there? We'll both be working on each others gardens bro, that's what's gonna make them so unbelievable! We're going to be able to reach a level of Dank many strive for, but never achieve unfortunately. With our willing to grow any strain on the planet, we're gonna come up with some mind blowing crosses. I love to grow strains nobody has heard of, and spreading the word. I can't wait to pop my AC/DC, and Orig Thai Haze x Skunk#1. They might flower for 4 months, but I get in things for the long haul, LOL.

I think it's time for some Nina Simone? You know that's a joey rght?[video=youtube;QH3Fx41Jpl4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QH3Fx41Jpl4[/video]Peace, Love, and POWER!

EDIT: BTW my wife plays this Piano piece like nobody's business!


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 21, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I want to get yields like that. I have now decided to do less and get them bigger from those pictures. Those buds are fat bats and grenades. On top of that they are candy in cannabis form. No more pictures from you for 2 weeks. It's like playing an NFL team when you are in still in college for us.  Great job man. What does someone say to Usain Bolt about being fast? That's how it is with you. Take care Myco. Inspiring.


After I show you how MainLining is so easy, you'll boost your yields by 50%! I really mean that bro, it's mind blowing how much return you get from the tech. After you see how much work t really isn't, you'll be sold for life. I could never pull enough meds n the space I have, if it wasn't for MLing. The Cindy99 would still have produced nicely, but with the tech applied, I know I'll be pulling twice as much from her. She might have had a larger terminal cola as a single, but she'll still have something resembling the business end of a bat, on 8 tops now. 

I can't wait to finally pass on the love I have for this plant onto others. There are lots of ways to grow cannabis, but finding your own is always best. Everybody tech's won't work for you, but you have to keep a sharp eye out for the one that will. After you find it, adapt it to your needs, and make it yours. Best of luck to everyone on finding their tech. Peace and love.


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 21, 2013)

One more post for the night I think. I love strong music, and rarely listen to words honestly. I always find myself lost in a beat, and not listening to a word someone is saying in a song. With that being said, I give you Buena Vista Social Club. If you've never heard this before, you can thank me later, if you have heard it before you'll know to thank me now. 
[video=youtube;VVSp7PPusbs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VVSp7PPusbs[/video]
Peace and Love.


----------



## Slipon (Sep 22, 2013)

ahh love em MyCo, dicovered them on a vacation in Turkey like 10 years ago, did`t listen to much els on our boat trip`s, also a fun story with them old Cubans musicians


like this one:

[video=youtube;kzc9RExA7A4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzc9RExA7A4[/video]


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 22, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I want to get yields like that. I have now decided to do less and get them bigger from those pictures. Those buds are fat bats and grenades. On top of that they are candy in cannabis form. No more pictures from you for 2 weeks. It's like playing an NFL team when you are in still in college for us.  Great job man. What does someone say to Usain Bolt about being fast? That's how it is with you. Take care Myco. Inspiring.


 DEFINITELY try out the mainlining! I've gotten into it now too... The mums are LOVING it, I'm getting such uniform, even shoots all over the place, two weeks from now I'll be living in Clone City... I'm starting to get as much suitable shoots off one plants as I used to get off 3. 6 plants are filling up close on a square metre in the flowering room, each making between 6 and 12 COLAS. I am upgrading my veg space. New fans etc coming early next month. I am more than impressed with the results. Going to stagger a new 4-week cycle in between cloning and flowering, adding 4 weeks veg, going ORGANIC SoG but instead of little one-cola plants I'm going the mainline/LST route. I am definitely getting more bud per square this way bro. 

I apologise for the repeat pic, but this is 4 plants... Veg time 3 weeks... There's one tall one at the back that I am not counting, that one was flowered SoG style to do the comparison, guess you guys can tell I really compare stuff side by side OFTEN LOL...







You converted me to living soil, and Myco converted me to LST/Mainline... Between the two of you you brought a whole new level to my grow...


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 22, 2013)

The only way to get better at what you do is to try new techs. I really appreciate your dedication to get the absolute best meds you can get Hamish. You're always doing the side by side comparisons, and stepping into the light of a better way of doing things. You're always pushing for something better, and it's very inspirational bro. You can double post pics like that all day long, no problems.

Gandalf put up the Legend of the Chemdawg strains last night, and it was a really fun read. Funny how you can pick up a bag of smoke, and inside are some of the best genetics on earth in seed form, LOL.

I really like Latin music Slip, if you want to call it that. When my wife started to take Spanish classes, and I started to learn what some of these folks were saying in their songs my heart really opened up to them in spades. Every person every where has something to say, we just have to have an open mind to listen. Peace and Love.


----------



## Applepie/vanilla icecream (Sep 22, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> I think you might be slightly confused bro. The giant K behind the lights are the temp color, the lumens are the intensity in a way. Usually in veg you'll have a more blue looking light from 5000K all the way to 10,000K I've seen. When I veg under High Intensity Discharge or H.I.D. I like to use a 7200K Metal Halide I found from Plantmax I think it is. When I flower I use 600 Watt High Pressure Sodium. It's a digital Ballast from Lumatek, and you can dim it to 360W 400W 600W, and super lumens that kicks it up 15%. If you're flowering under T5 lights you want to find some 2700K lights for your flowering, and some 5000K or above for vegging. It's all about personal preference, and the change you have to throw into your garden. I have a square meter that I work with for flowering. My veg area is just a little bigger space, that I'm actually utilizing. You don't need alot of space to get started, and to keep a garden going you'll end up taking every nook, and cranny you have, and turning them into grow spots. If you veg, and flower in the same spot you can save yourself alot of time, and trouble.
> 
> If you have any more questions feel free to drop em in here bro, no problems. I'm kinda busy on, and off line, but when I'm on here I'll answer your questions. Have a blessed weekend guys. Peace and Love.



I heard that your " MYCOMASTER THE GOD OF WEED "  Sure do appreciate the help, thank you...


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 22, 2013)

That's very flattering bro, thank you for that! I'm in no way a God of our fine herb though, just a very enthusiastic patient trying to get the meds WE all deserve. One thing I will always have time for, is somebody nicely asking questions on how to get their setup rockin hard nugs. You definitely came to the right place man. Hamish can get your fungi rockin, Gandalf can dose em with TEA's that are like friggin steroids, and me...well I like to take pictures of my ladies to show people what true organics can do for your garden. Everybody has a role around here it seems, what would you like yours to be Applepie? BTW, your avatar is pretty hilarious man! I even put down my joey's in those situations, LOL. Peace and Love.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 22, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> One day bro we're gonna be smoking a blunt of Cindy99, slicked up with some Engineers Dream oil, and listening to some Floyd. There are so many EPIC smoke sessions ahead of us man, I can't even start to imagine. I'll be coming over your house trying to impress you with stuff, and you'll be coming over mine to try, and blow me away with something. Our wives are gonna think we're idiots, but it's gonna be alot of fun! I hope you come over alot bro, it'll probably be the only legitimate break I get from the baby, LOL. I'm getting so curious about that kid, I'm about to put a fish finder on ****, and see what the hell's in there man. That doc has no idea what he's in for next time I see him. I'm gonna completely inundate him with an extra week of questions now. I hope his schedule is clear next time, ROFL.
> 
> I was hoping you were gonna fix my garden when I got up there? We'll both be working on each others gardens bro, that's what's gonna make them so unbelievable! We're going to be able to reach a level of Dank many strive for, but never achieve unfortunately. With our willing to grow any strain on the planet, we're gonna come up with some mind blowing crosses. I love to grow strains nobody has heard of, and spreading the word. I can't wait to pop my AC/DC, and Orig Thai Haze x Skunk#1. They might flower for 4 months, but I get in things for the long haul, LOL.
> 
> ...


This is the theme song to my wife's second favorite movie of all time. The Thomas Crown Affair. I love this tune. I have no trouble at all thinking Nina was a smoker of the dank.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 22, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> DEFINITELY try out the mainlining! I've gotten into it now too... The mums are LOVING it, I'm getting such uniform, even shoots all over the place, two weeks from now I'll be living in Clone City... I'm starting to get as much suitable shoots off one plants as I used to get off 3. 6 plants are filling up close on a square metre in the flowering room, each making between 6 and 12 COLAS. I am upgrading my veg space. New fans etc coming early next month. I am more than impressed with the results. Going to stagger a new 4-week cycle in between cloning and flowering, adding 4 weeks veg, going ORGANIC SoG but instead of little one-cola plants I'm going the mainline/LST route. I am definitely getting more bud per square this way bro.
> 
> I apologise for the repeat pic, but this is 4 plants... Veg time 3 weeks... There's one tall one at the back that I am not counting, that one was flowered SoG style to do the comparison, guess you guys can tell I really compare stuff side by side OFTEN LOL...
> 
> ...





mycomaster said:


> The only way to get better at what you do is to try new techs. I really appreciate your dedication to get the absolute best meds you can get Hamish. You're always doing the side by side comparisons, and stepping into the light of a better way of doing things. You're always pushing for something better, and it's very inspirational bro. You can double post pics like that all day long, no problems.
> 
> Gandalf put up the Legend of the Chemdawg strains last night, and it was a really fun read. Funny how you can pick up a bag of smoke, and inside are some of the best genetics on earth in seed form, LOL.
> 
> I really like Latin music Slip, if you want to call it that. When my wife started to take Spanish classes, and I started to learn what some of these folks were saying in their songs my heart really opened up to them in spades. Every person every where has something to say, we just have to have an open mind to listen. Peace and Love.


For your wife being able to play the piano on Nina Simone and speaking another language.



*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to mycomaster's wife.



*


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 22, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> DEFINITELY try out the mainlining! I've gotten into it now too... The mums are LOVING it, I'm getting such uniform, even shoots all over the place, two weeks from now I'll be living in Clone City... I'm starting to get as much suitable shoots off one plants as I used to get off 3. 6 plants are filling up close on a square metre in the flowering room, each making between 6 and 12 COLAS. I am upgrading my veg space. New fans etc coming early next month. I am more than impressed with the results. Going to stagger a new 4-week cycle in between cloning and flowering, adding 4 weeks veg, going ORGANIC SoG but instead of little one-cola plants I'm going the mainline/LST route. I am definitely getting more bud per square this way bro.
> 
> I apologise for the repeat pic, but this is 4 plants... Veg time 3 weeks... There's one tall one at the back that I am not counting, that one was flowered SoG style to do the comparison, guess you guys can tell I really compare stuff side by side OFTEN LOL...
> 
> ...


If I get more than 7 grams from my hydro experiment I will be shocked. It was always about seeing if they would live through it. It is bringing me seeds of the KM x DB and KM x Alex. That's better than anything. 



mycomaster said:


> The only way to get better at what you do is to try new techs. I really appreciate your dedication to get the absolute best meds you can get Hamish. You're always doing the side by side comparisons, and stepping into the light of a better way of doing things. You're always pushing for something better, and it's very inspirational bro. You can double post pics like that all day long, no problems.
> 
> Gandalf put up the Legend of the Chemdawg strains last night, and it was a really fun read. Funny how you can pick up a bag of smoke, and inside are some of the best genetics on earth in seed form, LOL.
> 
> I really like Latin music Slip, if you want to call it that. When my wife started to take Spanish classes, and I started to learn what some of these folks were saying in their songs my heart really opened up to them in spades. Every person every where has something to say, we just have to have an open mind to listen. Peace and Love.


For your wife being able to play the piano on Nina Simone and speaking another language.



*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to mycomaster's wife.



*


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 22, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> If I get more than 7 grams from my hydro experiment I will be shocked. It was always about seeing if they would live through it. It is bringing me seeds of the KM x DB and KM x Alex. That's better than anything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For one, Gandalf you're a complete BAD @$$ man. You have got to be the most respectful, and honorable person I know. And 2, sending +rep's to my pregger wife for just being who she wants to be, is friggin killer dude! I'll show her later after she gets home from being out with her mom.

I'm with you on your hydro experiment too, those seeds are way more precious than any flowers that were created, not the point. The seeds on the other hand are the next generation, and are peaking my curiosity! I can't even say one more than the other cause both are so potentially mind blowing. OK, the Day Breaker x Kali mist cross is gonna keep me up nights after seeing your pics yesterday. Comin in here tellin me not to up-load pics for 2 weeks, and your posting that over n your thread, you monopolizing S.O.B.

Oh, BTW, anyone that can sing with their SOUL like Nina S. smokes HERB! All the great jazz musicians did. That's where that wonderful word GAGE comes from! I know you know that, I just wanted others too. Have a blessed day EVERYONE! PEACE and LOVE! oh and one last POWER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 22, 2013)

This is the Green Poison I've been growing. I was looking her over again, and after finding fault in my last description of her trich's I thought I should post my dumb @$$ mistake. I noticed that when I looked over her last time I got busy, and I just checked the one flower.......! Now that I've noticed the mistake I wanted to make you guys aware of it as not to think ill of the strain. The flower that I checked is a freak out of the bunch anyways, LOL. Seriously, the rest of the plant s looking really nice, WTF? She has taken on an early fade, but has matured nicely on her trch's. She's milky everywhere. I think she's actually developed along real even.


She smells like canna candy, has a stickiness like super glue, and has finished as fast as lightning. I'll post some scents that I get when she has her trim. Have a great evening folks. I know I will. Peace and Love.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 22, 2013)

I cut my GP last night. I'll try and post up a picture tonight.  Beautiful work Myco. What's funny is that our pictures seemed similar in the maturity so when I read you thought they were ready I thought "it's time".


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 24, 2013)

It's really flattering that you would put that kind of trust in me. I hope I didn't lead you too far astray on that one bro. This is really a great plant IMO. She swelled up perfectly when it was time, and her scents are quite sublime along with her frostiness. Granted she's not the frostiest in the kingdom like Cinderella, but she is still very stunning. I have to say from the smells I was getting during her chop she has some Skunk in her somewhere, but who knows for sure. She definitely had a very nice classic dank smell to her, very sweet, and candy like with some fruit in it too. The most strong scent she displayed was an overall sweet/skunkiness. I have her drying in 2 different manners. I took some of her stems, trimmed them regularly, and put them on my screens. The others, I didn't trim yet, and I'm going to do them after their dry. I"ll keep them separate afterwards, and see which is better once, and for all for myself. I keep hearing dry trimming is alot better, but more of a PITA of course. I never trim anyways, but the person who does doesn't care either way, so I want to find out which gives you a better end product. 

My Cindy99 looks to be 100% complete right now. Her trichs have been scoped, and tracked for 5 days in a row now with both my handheld, and usb magnifiers. I have always pulled her at day 52 with the exception of one time I let her go for 70 days. All she did was foxtail a bunch, and turned into something like friggin opium mixed with ether, it wasn't pretty smoking it unless you were already in bed. I do have to say the colors she took on with the 70 days was amazing, but she's already HIGH TIMES worthy as she's sitting IMO. Today is day 47 for her, and Sunday will be day 52. I will definitely be pulling her then. By her looks I could go do it now, but I think my patience will pay off as her speed in turning her clear trichs milky is nuts right now, and a small window will see her cure out quite a bit. She is quite amazing the way she's turned so milky without much amber at all. She seems to have the ability to delay that process at will, at least for a short while, letting her mature at a rate that is very even, and median right where I like it. I love my Cindy folks!

Oh, and do I have to mention that I'll be making some oil soon, LOL! Oh yeah, more concentrates! The Green Poison didn't leave me with alot of trim, as she put her energy into flowers, and not a bunch of leafs, but what I did get smells heavenly, and should make good oil in the end. Like I said she smelled like a Skunk was in there somewhere, and my favorite oil is always from Skunk varieties so this should come out nice for me. Have a blessed day everyone. Peace, Light, and Love.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 24, 2013)

I was thinking that if the trichs change daily at harvest time, won't cutting a bit on the early side of things put us in a better zone since change will occur during drying. They still mature until dry. How far off am I on this one?


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 24, 2013)

That's usually what I'm hoping for, yes. I always scope the day I chop, taking pics with my usb scope, and then try to shoot the same flower in the same spot, and I always notice maturation when drying, and curing. I'm pretty sure that trichome maturation is a chemical thing, and not something the plant is really doing. I think that the plat secretes the stuff, and after a certain level gets secreted it starts to have a reaction with the atmosphere such as Co2 and other stuff. Maybe after the trich matures so much it's waxy layer gets thinner, or old, and loses it's ability to protect the trich, and certain chemical changes happen. I could be way off, but something like that seems logical to me. Summing up, I'm certain you're dead on, unless we're drying our flowers wrong, LOL. 

I'm gonna take some more shots of my Cindy99 today to show you guys what is going on under her canopy. I said this last time when pulling her out for shots, but never got good ones under her huge @$$ leafs. It's a whole other world down under there as I'll show you. In any other circumstance this plant would be pulled already, but I know for certain day 52 is IT! She has some of the most frosty underbelly with some of the most beautiful flowers underneath. After I get some lunch in me I'll take the pics, and show you guys some, Beautiful! Take care guys. Peace, Light, and Love.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 24, 2013)

I need a better scope. Mine was a cheap one off ebay. It is a total pain in the ass. I tried it like three times.


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 24, 2013)

I picked up my scope at scamazon or greedbay for $10 delivered to my door. It's a carson micro max I think 60-100X zoom. My usb is a cheap barska 10-300X zoom. Both internet buys, and frugal ones at that, but are working great. The usb pics won't upload, but I'm looking into some software Hamish told me about. I miss HAMISH. The carson is the same one they advertise as the 420 scope, and works nice giving you a decent look at your trichs. 

The Green Poison was actually perfect when I pulled it so you should be great there. Her, and the Cindy both mature beautifully with a very even move from clear into the milky. I think the G.P. has alot of potential to get some pretty big flowers too. She had nice bulk for me considering she had a zillion tops on her. I went a little crazy with her there I think, but she came through screaming if you ask me. Really nice plant, and I now see why Sweet Seeds wanted to get her known by giving some beans away. People always think the ones they give away are old, and crappy. While that is the circumstances sometimes, there are others where the breeders just want others to get a chance to grow something they think folks will come back,, and buy. Very simple marketing ploy. Plus a little love me thinks.

Off to take me some pictures I think. Peace, Light, and love.


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 24, 2013)

OK folks here are some Cindy99 pics. I had to figure out what was happening in a couple of the pictures here, but it didn't take too long. If you notice in some of the pictures, there is a slight purple hue. It's the shop light I'm holding. It's such a white light, that it's hitting some of the darker purple leafs right, and it's throwing off a light purple on some of the trichs in the pics. It's bad @$$, and I'm sure some will say I'm using a purple light(where to get one?), but it's just a cool effect from the plant itself, LOL. I'll warn you now, if your a wet mouthed person, DO NOT LEAN OVER KEYBOARD. Safety first! ROFL! Anyways, here's the pics.


If you are now, not sold on this strain, you need to look at the pics again please, LOL. I really like how she's turned out, and couldn't be happier. This strain doesn't display beauty she throws it in your face, and tells you that you she's beautiful, and you love her, you know. Lots to do, I guess I should do some of it. Take er easy folks. Peace and Love.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 24, 2013)

What do I say? Killer. Just straight killer.



*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to mycomaster again.



*


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks brother! Your really too kind!

I can't wait to gift you a cut, and a bud. Posting pics is cool, and all, but I wanna share some flowers already, LOL. I know why M4K over at Gage started working with some of these genetics. There's alot to work from honestly. I know it was a cross she was in actually, Cindy99 x G-13 Skunk, if I'm not mistaken, but this is pretty nice alone. Both of those strains I possess. I definitely will be making my own cross of that at some point I should think ! 

I really like your idea of an old school run too. Lots of Skunk's, and Northern Lights, and White's, maybe a couple Blueberry strains. I think it could be alot of fun, and bring someone back a little every time they medicate, you know. They were the greats of their era for a reason, and I think they still hold alot of potential. Lots of good genetics to work with for some crosses that's for damn sure. 

I have strayed from my more organic grows of just very recent. I started getting worried I was losing out or some crap, and started going to the bottle when I didn't need it. My plants were doing just fine, but I had a mentality that they could maybe do better. I started hitting them with the bloom boosters, and other dumb crap, but wasn't thinking it through fully. Where I was still getting healthy plants, my soil was probably not as happy. I now have the soil I was using back into a tub, very slightly re-amended, and happily cooking away with extra mycos for a healthier soil. most of what I put back into it was ewc, and small amounts of bat guano, and chicken manure compost. I also put some crab meal in cause I have to put it outside, and I want chitin eaters in there thriving. I top dressed the Yumbolt47, and Iced Grapefruit today with quite a bit of soil, and mixed amendments, like epsoms, guano, ewc, and mycos. The soil I used was already amended, but I wanted a kick to get them all the way through flower with just water. Have a blessed day everyone.

Anyways, I'm gonna get back to getting to Maine, so I can make that smoke session happen real soon. One Cindy cut, and a phat bud coming right up...To Maine, LOL. Peace out man!


----------



## prosperian (Sep 24, 2013)

The frost is over the top on the cindy. Good job on the plant and photography to capture the resin glands. 

I'm heading back a couple pages and catch up on my reading. Last I remember, you were thinking about moving and the great news about the baby. Hope you are feeling well and thanks for the comments earlier today, means a lot. Good peeps on here and my other threads that a very helpful and positive. What more could a closet grower ask for?


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks Prosperian, it's always nice when you come in to take a gander. It looks as if you had quite the harvest man, nice pull for sure. It blows my mind every time I see your pics, and think to myself "Tap water". I really dig the fact that you allow your soil to just do what it's suppose to do. It takes real patience, and self confidence in yourself, strain, and soil microbiology to be able to remove yourself like that from your grow. KUDOS, Brother!

I hear you about nice people making a good thing, Great! Alot of folks around here are a real benefit to me, and so many others to be honest. A couple of positive words can be just the right push to keep on track when you want to stray, or are having a rough time. I respect the few that can come in, and be positive, and keep it hat way. Too many folks get bent out of shape over the smallest things at times. I really try to just let people vent if they need to, but if it gets to be too much,"Add user to ignore list"! I don't like to exclude anybody, but sometimes you have to think about your own happiness, and put em on the list.

following your grow Pros was a real pleasure for me, no need for thanks brother, I should be thanking you for posting all those pics. BTW THANK YOU for that! Always beautiful!

I'm gonna do a step by step I think with my Cindy99 to show everyone what she looks like in, and out. I'll trim off her large fan leafs, take pics of that, since she has em covering everything that's beautiful. Then trim her bottom up showing what she is doing under there. she's definitely the most gorgeous plant I've pulled in quite some time, so I want to document her a bit. I told me trimming person I have this one, so I can do it MY WAY! I'm sure I'll be trimming her for hours, but I'll have scissor hash, LOL! I really want her tops looking like whats just under them, but she's getting pulled Sunday no matter what. I'm not letting her turn into a monster high like I did the one time letting her go longer. 70 days was waaaaayyyyyyyyy tooooooo long IMO! If you're looking for one of the most narcotic highs of your life, then this would be a good one for you, but at day 52 she's completely different, and so amazing in the head. When I said yesterday that she seems to be able to flip at will from clear/milky to amber almost overnight, I wasn't kidding. Day 52 seems to be where she lets go, and gets her amber going heavy.

Have a blessed day everyone! Peace, Light, and Love!


----------



## prosperian (Sep 25, 2013)

Tap water, yeah, go figure. I have some personal bench marks now and can make small adjustments from there. I'm thinking fish water next time. I have the 70 gallon fresh water fish tank that would be a perfect source of goodness for my indoor grow. 

I really was skeptical the amended soil alone would keep up with the plants. Can I improve on this? I think so, with small changes that do not risk the crop for a couple extra buds at harvest. I'm limited by a 2' x 3' grow space too. That's probably a good thing when I think about it. I have stock piled enough bud to get through 2014 and I'm running my grow at an estimated 1.5 grams per watt.

My advice is pretty consistent, keep it simple, and stay out of the plant's way. Right or wrong, it works for me and it's how I learn what benefits my garden. Anyway, I really enjoyed your company along the way. 
Happy Happy Happy


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 25, 2013)

I've been trying for quite some time to get a picture to show you guys a little perspective on what the Cindy99 looks like on her side, but she always has large leafs in the way. I trimmed out a couple leafs, and took a single side pic. I think you'll like the pics i took today, but I apologize ahead of time as I'm a little shaky today for some reason. I have the J Fox shuffles, LOL. I have nothing but respect for M.J. Fox, so please don't think I'm insulting the man.

Iced Grapefruit

Yumbolt47
Cinderella99

The I.G. is starting to take one a real nice purple hue on her leafs now. My last I.G. was grown in the heat of the summer so didn't really get colorful, but it looks like this one is gonna be a beauty to grow. I was trying to get her all in a picture, but found it to be difficult in her position. She's a very large plant, and I'll be getting in there today putting in a bamboo support for her. I'm sure I can get away with just one because the way I supercropped her in veg.
The Yumbolt47 is doing great as well, putting on some nice weight now. Making a couple of dank towers was cool, but now the towers are filling in from the top down into huge colas! They're really quite amazing actually, the way they're coming together, merging into one large flower. I'm definitely getting more beans of this strain some time in the future. I like to buy a single every once in a while, just to see the potential of a strain I'm interested in. That's what this was, a single fem I thought I would roll the dice on, and am I happy I did!
Last, but not least is the Cindy. Like I said before the shots are shaky, but they still came out good enough to show you guys what I wanted to. This is a Nuclear weapon of a plant, no B.S. Forget about grenades for flowers, I'm thinking NUCLEAR WEAPONS, LOL! Have a blessed day everyone. Peace and Love.


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 25, 2013)

You're a real class act Prosperian, always a pleasure my friend! 1.5 grams a watt is beyond killer bro, pros can't hit that sometimes, you realize that, right? I have a perpetual harvest going, so grams per watt is kinda hard to figure out, but I'm sure I'm not pulling 1.5! That's very impressive brother, very impressive!
I think you're right though, maybe with a scant few tweaks, you could be pulling even more. I don't know how drastic I would get, but small tweaks over time, would keep it interesting, and fun to watch, you know. I know you're not doing production or any of that crap, but you would definitely be good at it man. Chalk up another thing Pros is good at, LOL. I like your demeanor bro, you're a real cool cat!
I saw that you're thinking about brewing some, have fun with that. I think you'll enjoy it, and after seeing your grow, should be some good brewsky! Have fun with life brother, but I don't feel I need to pass that exact message on to YOU. Peace, Light, and Love folks, enjoy your day!


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 25, 2013)

I just got back from putting in the supports for the Iced Grapefruit, and I'm so friggin sticky. At first it's kind of fun, and smells good, but after having everything you touch trying to do, stick to you, it gets annoying pretty quick, LOL. It only took 2 well placed 3ft bamboo sticks to get her how I wanted to. They don't stick out above the canopy an inch, and are pretty much buried under the jungle she calls a canopy. I don't like a bunch of sticks blocking light, not natural. It's amazing how her flowers now smell like they do after a dry, and cure. Not green or anything, just a beautiful sweet, dankness. 
The trichs on the Green Poison were really right on as I was looking at them today, and they couldn't be better looking for me. Milky, mature, and not much amber at all, almost none. It seems to some extent that a trich WILL cure out during the dry. I know this is probably debatable by strain or maybe even pheno, but once again, I find it to be true. I've always went with the thinking that they will, and after repeated observation, find it to hold true yet again. I'm not talking about a change from not having a developed bulb on top to having one or anything drastic like that, but an almost milky trich seems to have the ability to cure/mature into a milky one at times, and in what I would think are the right conditions. I'll be doing a more detailed observation of this in the future, but until then that's what I'm going with folks, believe me or test it for yourself, and prove me wrong with your evidence. Please don't come in screaming about something you heard, or read on someone else's thread that they heard, LOL. I thank you in advance.
Have a great day folks. Peace and Love.


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 25, 2013)

I got an opportunity to take a couple of pics, and thought I would share of course Some of the cindy99 flowers look like they'll be just about black before she finishes as it gets darker every night. I also took pics of the Iced Grapefruit down under, and a couple of other cool ones showing what's going on with them in more detail than normal. I like to show you guys everything that's going on, but sometimes start fixating on the flower pictures, LOL. You'll see how the Cindy will really fix a ring somewhere that she has a stem, but not spend the time in places there's not. You'll also see that she seems to be sucking her stalk to death getting all she needs out. She slightly separated a bit at her stem/stalk interface, but I've seen other ladies do this before.


Cinderella99

Yumbolt47
Iced Grapefruit

Cinderella99

Even the larger fan leafs are getting frosty!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 25, 2013)

You can't get any better than that Myco. Those plants were lucky you grew them so they could unleash their potential. I think that you should think about using some of those if you ever want potential patients to be able to see your work. I would consider it a gift from above if you were my caregiver. I know you are going to do great as one. How can't you? Awesome pics man. Take care.


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 26, 2013)

If I was getting meds from you, I would consider MYSELF lucky brother, no B.S. The pics you post up of all your frost demons are amazing man. You have both, bad @$$ plants, and a bad @$$ camera. One day you'll have to bring it over, and we'll do a photo shoot in a bank of, dank fog, LOL.

I was scoping out the Cindy99 this morning, and she showed me why I got into the habit of checking the trichs everyday at the end. I know for a fact she usually goes till day 52, but this pheno is an exception it seems. There isn't much genetic variance in this strain as they all look, taste, and act so much alike, but sometimes you get one that will finish a little faster, but never later it seems. Day 49 seems to be the sweet spot with this one. I was scoping her out, and she started turning amber on me pretty heavily over night. Not too dramatic or anything, just maybe about 10-15% amber now, with clear around 10-20%. I love how this strain has such a large harvest window. Oh, and with last night dropping down to 48 degrees I think it was, the Cindy99 looks almost completely black on some of her tops now. What a strain folks!
Time for my wife's first ultrasound this morning. I guess I better go get ready. Have a blessed day folks. Peace, Light, and Love.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 26, 2013)

I looked into some of the strains I have running and one does have some C99 in her. My TGA Jack the Ripper. I wish you all the best today at the appointment. 

Pluton x Purple Haze x Lambsbread x NL x Jack Herer x Romulan x Cindy99BCGA


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 26, 2013)

How did it go?


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 26, 2013)

No doubt, that's cool as hell man! I always wanted to get me some Space Jill (Romulan x Cindy99)! I know I'll be getting me some once I come up East. I can't even start to tell you how much potential is in there for me. I had Romulan twice in my life, and both times from the same person. Funky, weird taste you'll never forget, but a high to her that makes you think anything is possible. I think with the Cindy99 in there a whole new world of flavors would be possible, and the flowering time would be sated to a more reasonable length. 
I'll be pulling my Cindy99 today since I have wifey here to help me trim her up. She just turned out to be such a beautiful plant that, again I'm kicking myself for not taking a clone. I couldn't bring the cut with me in the move anyways, but not doing that will change very soon in the future folks. I don't post weights or ant of that, as you guys know, but the end weight looks to be very impressive. I might give a final weight of the smallest cola or some junk like that, just to give a somewhat better idea of what's going on exactly. I'll of course post some picture to show you what's going on throughout the harvest. Maybe not anything that's gallery quality, but it will let you see what she does for you as far as flowering, and growth.
On another note, an even happier note, we have a due date for our baby.........April, 20th 2014! I swear to the powers above guys, I almost fell off the fuckin chair I was sitting on! I have pictures now, and a heartbeat display as well. It took forever to be able to get the heartbeat reading because the baby has to be sitting still, and this kid was doing somersaults the whole time we were there, LOL. Seriously it turned 360 degrees more than 7 times when we were in there, the nurse was really laughing it up. I was almost an 11lb baby myself at almost 2ft long. The nurse thought my wife was already beginning her second tri-mester, I think I'll have a large child, how about you? Large, active kid, my wife is gonna kill me at some point. I'm also thinking we have a very healthy baby as well !
I now have to put all the Green Poison flowers to the side a little to make room for the Cindyy99 coming in. What a day! Peace, love, and Light!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 26, 2013)

Are you kidding? April 20th? Good grief. Excellent news Myco. What a great day.


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 26, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> I was almost an 11lb baby myself at almost 2ft long.


11lbs?! Your poor mother.  --- That C99 has really sparked my interest. I've been following your posts about her for a while now. They look so tasty, that I'm thinking about ordering myself some. But, my crispy drug addled brain can not for the life of me remember where you picked yours up. :::sadface:::


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 26, 2013)

Yeah, me, and my brothers broke my mom, LOL. We were always the biggest babies in the nursery.

I've been going all day with the Cindy99 harvest, and just finished making dry ice hash. I left some trim to dry out for making a little oil as well, I couldn't resist. This was one hell of a frosty lady guys, the pics you seen before was nothing, LOL. I won't be posting any of them tonight, but I will tomorrow morning. I'll also add a couple of some flowers I have trimmed up as their quite large. I took a picture of one next to a quart bottle of R.O. H-P-K. I ended up with a nice ball of scissor hash as well, and have been enjoying that today. It has some of the most sweet, delicious tastes to it ever, and the potency to have you skipping down the street like a retard, LOL. I can't stress how much this stuff just makes you happy, and immediately start to smile for absolutely no reason, I love it. 

I really was floored when that nurse told me my babies due date. I know lots of stoners would claim this, but I'll have some irrefutable evidence very soon, LOL. I can't believe how active that kid was, holy shnikey's! I also can't believe how developed a baby is at this point. 

Hey Pin, I picked up my beans from G-13 Labs. I've grown other gear from them, and have never been disappointed really. They have a Skunk#1 that will finish rock hard, and have some nice potency within 41 days. I have proof of that, LOL.

Have a blessed night folks. Peace, Light, and Love.


Sorry I couldn't resist, LOL!


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 27, 2013)

Here they are, my harvest pics of the Cinderella99!


Thanks for looking everyone. Have a blessed day! Peace, Light, and Love.


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 27, 2013)

I've been smoking the dry ice hash this morning, and this stuff gets you smiling so fast, you would think it's laughing gas. Rolled a phat cone with Blue O.G., and MaT flowers with Cindy99 dry ice hash inside, and Blue O.G. oil slathered on it on the outside. What a blast to the head, LOL. I kept a little of the Cindy trim to the side so I can do a single tube of oil with her, but i wanted to do the majority as dry ice hash as it's easier at times for me to use. I have the smaller flowers, if you can call em that, drying in a vertical net thingy, along with a bunch of Green Poison, but in another one beside the Cindy99. I also have the main tops on hangers, just air drying. I find putting the mains in the nets can sometimes misshape them so I try to hang em by themselves when I can.
Now the Green Poison trim will be a nice run of oil, especially with her sweet skunky scents I'm liking so much. I got a pretty nice crop from the Green Poison actually. I'm quite happy with it, but not sure if it holds any place in my future really. Maybe her oil will change my mind, or her flowers in the end, who knows. 
I was trimming yesterday, and was watching a youtube video, and the guy was talking about how his "Nugs" turned out the size of golf balls. I couldn't help but laugh, as I sit there trimming up a friggin baseball or something, you know. I ended up with so much scissor hash from this lady cause she was so triched out, that it looked as if i had trimmed up a whole plant from an outside grow in Humboldt county. Every time I cut a large leaf out, there was just a huge cluster of trichs under it on everything. It was hard at times to say it was a leaf, or a calyx, or sometimes guess what it was, it was so loaded down with trichomes. Just couldn't be happier with her.
I'll probably post some more pics of different activities, and such that I partake in as far as the Cindy99 is concerned. Have a blessed day everyone. Peace and love.


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 27, 2013)

Excellent run, Myco. Can't wait to see the deliciousness you create with the trim. Thanks again for the info, and the great show. You, sir, are a gentleman, and a scholar. Have a great weekend guys.


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 27, 2013)

I humbly bow my head to you, and send irie vibes Pin! Thanks for coming in, and taking a look bro. I really wish we had a way of all getting together when we harvest, and hangout telling war stories, smoking fine herb's, and hash's. At least I'll be able to with one of you guys soon .

This is the music that's been playing around my house all day!
[video=youtube;6OUTn_Rhl4s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6OUTn_Rhl4s[/video]
Peace, Light, and Love!


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 28, 2013)

I should be able to get around to blasting some trim today. I have all the dry ice hash pressed that I wanted to get pressed, and left quite a bit in powder form for cones, and such. Everything is drying out nicely, and it turned out to be a pretty good harvest. I didn't think I would be pulling 2 plants so close together, but it made some nice room in the tent for the Iced Grapefruit to stretch out, LOL. This is gonna be a hell of a harvest off of her, with her taking up all this room. I'll probably be pulling more than 3x what I did off of her the first time, so that will be nice. I'll try, and take a couple pics of her, and the Yumbolt47 today as well for you guys. The Yumbolt47 is looking really frosty now, and she just smells amazing too.
I got my Critical Jack Herer Xplanted yesterday into a 2gal container. With everything going on, I left her in the cup for a little too long, and she developed a small Mg problem, arrggghhhhh. Oh well, I fixed her up some nice soil, and popped her in, and now she's already alot happier.
Take er easy folks. Peace, Light, and Love.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 28, 2013)

Looks great Myco. I can only imagine how nice they smell and look in person. I am really looking forward to learning from you. Seriously. Those flowers are really beautiful.


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks brother! This has been a little more stressful of a harvest than usual, but has turned out nicely I think. My brother from another mother is coming over today, and we're gonna enjoy the fruits a little, if you hear me, LOL. He told me last night that he never got to try any Cindy99 before. Not sure how that worked out, but I'm gonna change that today with some D.I. hash, and I'm gonna blast some oil before he comes over as he let me borrow his vac chamber. I should get on that so I get a good purge, HUH? 
I just wanted to show a couple pics of the Yumbolt47. She has a really cool look to her, that seems like cotton balls. She's quite dense already too, and has smells to her that would float you like a cartoon. Just a beautiful specimen if you ask me.


This lady looks really soft, and dainty, but in reality, she's kind of a brute. Enjoy your weekend folks. Peace, Light, and Love.


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 29, 2013)

Mmmm hash is so tasty, and fun, LOL.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 30, 2013)

Damn I missed quite a lot here... 4:20 huh?! BADASS bro! So you got the first pics, bet you're STOKED! Pretty damn amazing what those scans look like these days, all 3d  
I will get on to sending you a PM soon... Been a crazy week or what here. Officially only left with the Dream Beaver now, had a loooong think about karma, flow, what flow I'd like to be part of and where I want to channel it to... Everything by a breeder who's 'flow' I do not agree with's gear got retirement. I believe too deeply in that stuff in the end. Magnificent opportunities are arising for me to work with only 'legit' stock, I guess that is the only way to move forward.
DB is looking UNREAL. Will get some pics tonight. Had a small over-watering issue with the second batch of seedlings (first germination direct in soil instead of coco so it took me some adjustment) but all is sorted. Never seen plants this beautiful. My soil mix kicks ass LOL... Speak soon brother!!!


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 30, 2013)

Great to see you Hamish! I hear you about retiring strains that don't vibe with the rest of your garden, gotta keep that Karma on your side. I really think I'll bring my garden into a more harmonious feel in the future. I want to go into my garden, and just feel all the love exuding from all my ladies. Happiness is almost as good a medicine as the plants themselves, you know.
My male WW x Sk#1 is looking amazing, with trichs on the stalk everywhere. I have 4 tops on him, and I'm working him alot trying to keep him short, and bushy. he has a great structure to him, and when I rub him he smells like DANK, no other way to describe it. Almost burns the nostrils a little at this point, so I know he'll be bad @$$. He has some of the most beautiful smells of piney goodness, with a bite of sweetness behind it. Has quite a bit of that Skunk in it I love so much. Definitely will be crossing him with something of mine in the very soon future. Maybe the Bay11 or Skunk#11.
I also got my Critical Jack Herer Xplanted, and now vegging happily away. You sound like you have a nice soil worked out too Hamish. I can't wait to start seeing some of those Dream Beaver's, bro, very exciting! I really think the love Bodhi put in there is gonna come out, and surprise you. At least I'm hoping for it, LOL! Take er easy folks. Peace, Light, and Love.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 30, 2013)

I decided to cull strains yesterday. I also pulled my first Kali Mist x Daybreaker seed this weekend.


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 30, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I decided to cull strains yesterday. I also pulled my first Kali Mist x Daybreaker seed this weekend.


???????????

What strains?

What did the seed look like? Was it healthy, brown, and striped? Dude, not enough info. You can't come in, and say all that, and not give details, NOT FAIR, LOL!

In all seriousness, I hope everything went well, and you get some space for some of your crosses.
I'm gonna be making a cross or 2 with this WW x Sk#1 male cause he's killer bro. You can see his stalk just glistening in even low light. You touch him, and you would think you touched a sticky trap of some kind. I was reading of people's breeding notes, and he's hitting alot of the things other folks, and myself look for. Can't wait.
Have a great day everyone. Peace, Light, and love.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 30, 2013)

I culled the Green Poison, Lemon Kush, and Power Skunk. I liked them all and they would be great plants to keep around but you know how it goes with space. I let the Lemon Kush go a week too long. It looks like Panama Red with all its amazing red hairs. I need to use my scope.  The seed was medium sized and tiger striped. 

I can't wait to hear more about the crosses you are making. I have been crazy busy at the office the past week or so. I am sorry I haven't been around much. I still haven't recovered from the boat incident. My mind was blown that day. It may be a week or so until I am back to whatever my "normal" is.


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 30, 2013)

Yeah, sometimes a lady just gets retired, Hamish recently did the same thing. I love to start a bunch of seeds, and see what you get, but sooner or later you look around, and find out, you have not one more corner to shove a plant into! I'm lovin the Panama red bro, pass some my way, LOL. Sounds like she'll be some nice night smoke though. 

Sounds like your seed came out nicely! I really think you're gonna come out with something special with those crosses. I just can't see how you couldn't really, quite some genetics in there. Mixing different Kali Mist pheno's inbreeding her a little for consistency would be alot of fun, but making new hybrids is where it's at I think. Don't get me wrong I love solid genetics, but I also love popping seeds, and see what comes out. It's the only form of gambling that doesn't make me anxious!

BUSY! BUSY! BUSY!
Life gets like that sometimes, but when it slows down, you appreciate it all that much more. I was really sorry to hear about that boat man, like I said recreational vehicles shouldn't be stressing us out, WTF is that, LOL. I've been uber busy myself actually, I just spend alot of time on the computer at the moment so I can post when I want. It's really looking like Lewiston might be a good place for us up in Maine. There are lots of jobs there for my Wife. I can't believe I'm planning to move to Maine in the winter, I'm nuckin futz! I will be there before my baby comes, so bet on that at least, LOL! Maine by 4-20-2014!!
Peace, Love, and Light!


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 30, 2013)

Today's pictures! 
  ^^Yumboldt47^^

 ^^Iced Grapefruit^^

The Iced Grapefruit is such a nice plant. Sativa dom genetics that flower almost faster than an indica, with a blast to the head like a sativa again. Lots of big, chunky nugs! Great structure as well. She just stacks colas like a mad woman. Check her out some day if you can.

As far as the Yumboldt47 is concerned, I couldn't be happier with her. A very lovely plant IMO. Just crazy frosty, with flowers filling in nicely. I really think she's a great overall plant.
Peace, Light, and Love!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 30, 2013)

EPIC pics as always bro! Just plain badass. I still can't get any good ones from the flowering room. I give up LOL. I'll just carry them outside when finished I guess. Into pretty damn big pots right now, not too amped on lugging them around much. Anyhow, you just had to see some Beaver shots:



















Week 5 and I am ecstatic. I wish my SHITE camera could actually get the colour right. They're this very cool green close to the colour of rue, with dark outer rings on the fans. Truly the most beautiful plant I have ever seen. I am head over heels brother. Only the Diesel had me fall in love like this from day 1 before. EPICNESS AWAITS!

Take care brother!


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 30, 2013)

That's a hell of a Beaver you have, LOL! I really like the extra wide leafed one, that''s an indica Dream brother. I now understand the name. I can see the difference in color on a couple of the shots, she looks so nice. The training, and topping you have goin on is very impressive too man. I love training my ladies to see what they can do for me. You can either fill your tent up with 8 ladies, or one huge one. I like huge ones! I hope to do something interesting with my Skunk#11, and Bay11 real soon. The Big 11 grow or some crap. I can't wait to see how that Bay11 flowers out, I've seen great things with her from others, hopefully I can pull something of the sorts myself.
You definitely have some Happy Happy Happy ladies, LOL. Have a great day everyone. Peace, Light, and love.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 30, 2013)

Damn Myco. That is beautiful. I love the pictures. Lewiston is a growing area. It's a nice central area to all things Maine. Not very far bro. 

Looking nice Hamish. I am excited to see these.


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 30, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Lewiston is a growing area. It's a nice central area to all things Maine. Not very far bro.


Super stoked to read that man. It seems like we keep ending back up there somehow in our searches. Lots of job opportunities for the wife, and opportunities for me to grow. It's starting to come together finally, and seems like we'll be there soon enough. I have alot of work in front of me, but it's sooo worth it, you know. I will have an out building one day with my 8-10K in it. Who knows maybe 12K!?
Try to slow down when you can brother, no need to burn the candle at both ends. I know you take proper care of yourself, but take a note from Myco, when you smoke one, go ahead, and make it two, LOL! That's a formal script!
Peace. Love, and light.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 30, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> That's a hell of a Beaver you have, LOL! I really like the extra wide leafed one, that''s an indica Dream brother. I now understand the name. I can see the difference in color on a couple of the shots, she looks so nice. The training, and topping you have goin on is very impressive too man. I love training my ladies to see what they can do for me. You can either fill your tent up with 8 ladies, or one huge one. I like huge ones! I hope to do something interesting with my Skunk#11, and Bay11 real soon. The Big 11 grow or some crap. I can't wait to see how that Bay11 flowers out, I've seen great things with her from others, hopefully I can pull something of the sorts myself.
> You definitely have some Happy Happy Happy ladies, LOL. Have a great day everyone. Peace, Light, and love.


About the fat leaved one... She's got the Indy leaf but Sat growth pattern, the tallest by a fair amount. And the more Sat looking ones are showing tons of Indy traits in the growth. They are all so well balanced mate. I think tomorrow I should get some pics of the flowering area for you, you will be just a tad surprised to see how much room I am playing with. I'm claiming another room for veg now, if I want to I figure I can flower almost 30 plants LSTd and vegged for 8 weeks  Once I find my phenos (really needs to be KEEPERS) the lab will start kicking full power. I never expected to search quite this long I must admit, but a lot has been learned indeed! If this doesn't work out, its gonna be a pack of Lavender and a pack if NYCD before exploring mire...


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 1, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> About the fat leaved one... She's got the Indy leaf but Sat growth pattern, the tallest by a fair amount. And the more Sat looking ones are showing tons of Indy traits in the growth. They are all so well balanced mate. I think tomorrow I should get some pics of the flowering area for you, you will be just a tad surprised to see how much room I am playing with. I'm claiming another room for veg now, if I want to I figure I can flower almost 30 plants LSTd and vegged for 8 weeks  Once I find my phenos (really needs to be KEEPERS) the lab will start kicking full power. I never expected to search quite this long I must admit, but a lot has been learned indeed! If this doesn't work out, its gonna be a pack of Lavender and a pack if NYCD before exploring mire...


Sounds like an awesome lady Hamish! Sat dom growth with indie traits, and the other way around, KILLER! Now that would be a really fun garden to mess around in. I can't wait to see some of those Beaver's with 8 weeks of veg. LAB, I like that! When you start cranking the Lab into full force, you have to post some pics in here,...... PLEASE!
I don't think you could go wrong adding a little Lavender or Diesel to the mix even if you find the perfect keeper with the D.B. I love to be able to medicate with different cannabanoid profiles, really helps with knocking out what ails you. I think I'll be mixing until I find THE ONE, if it's out there, LOL. I can't wait to see the expansion brother, I really hope it kicks some @$$ for you!
Peace, Light, and love!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks brother, it's going to be an exciting journey. And this time I am not chasing the dank, but the good vibes! I'd MUCH rather pop a bean you or Gandalf made than absolutely anything else on this planet. So until you have made some and I can bug you for a few, I am sticking to gear from personalities I enjoy. Bodhi's a WINNER. The guys at Gage Green I like a whole heap. What a great group of cats on their forums. I like their little family. So for now it's Bodhi and GGG, and of course ol' Soma and perhaps a last few visits to MNS 
Get your seed-game on brother! I want to fill the lab with your danknessssss!


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 1, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Thanks brother, it's going to be an exciting journey. And this time I am not chasing the dank, but the good vibes!


[video=youtube;EolZEQs5QG4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EolZEQs5QG4[/video]

I can't tell you how refreshing it is to hear that. Like I said before, I want to feel the love when I go into my garden, not just feel safe that I'll have meds, you know. There is such a big difference between the two. Those Dream Beavers are really nice man. I have to hand it to you, you have the LST down, and have a great beginning on Main Lining. I never myself have done a strict ML, I'm kinda ashamed, but it's the truth. I just like to vary a plant when I start working with them. If you listen they'll tell you how they want to be topped, and trained, if you know what I mean. One side will grow out faster, or one top will want to stay dominant, or maybe you get a plant that has equal distribution of energy, and just splits out perfectly, it's alot of fun talking to them finding what they like.
I find it very flattering you would want to grow out any of my crosses bro, very flattering! I know the dank you've pulled, and I know I have a long ways to go to get anywhere near that. I can say though, I got really lucky with a male from my WW x Sk#1, and the fact that he has trichs on his stalk already, and they're huge, and terpene filled. It's seriously like touching a fly trap, but if the fly trap was made of pine oil or something. Every day I go in there, and just admire him, and smile tending him with the others, I have 4 tops on him now, and will flower him out for pollen soon I think. I have a couple different techs for pollen collecting, I worked some out with the autos, there I said it, LOL!
I think between what Gandalf already has started, and what he, and I have in mind we'll come up with so many strains we'll need, not want people growing some of them out. I know for me personally, it would be of great help in the future to have a couple of folks willing to help do some of the leg work on some of this. Just growing out small batches of offspring would be tremendously helpful in selection of keeper moms, dads, strains, phenotypes, chemotypes, and so on. When you actually get into breeding, and want it to be of any use of energy, it has to be done with an almost scientific precision, and drive, with a love for what you're doing that surpasses everything else, except maybe the family, ! Can't wait!
Gandalf, I have to just say, I've really been enjoying all the pics of your ladies you've been posting, and descriptions of what's going on with them all. You must be so overjoyed with all that's going on over there. Amazing pictures, with some very amazing strains that you've chosen. I think I might just start having you tell me what to grow, LOL. It seems every one of your choices are............. well................. DANK!!! You definitely have an eye, and an ear for that sort of thing, no B.S.! Lovin what you're doin up there, see you A.S.A.P.
Enjoy your evening folks. Peace, Light, and Love.


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 1, 2013)

BTW folks went to the baby doc today, and seen my little one again! MIND BLOWN YET AGAIN!!!!!! I'm already in love with this thing. Every time I think about it, I immediately smile, and feel so elated! I haven't even been smoking alot of herb lately, I feel so high all the time from my adrenaline, and dopamine naturally, no need medicating. I just hope I don't have a nasty crash, I am Bi-polar, LOL. Oh well, we'll see what happens I guess, but I'm definitely enjoying myself with all this. My wife is healthy, and finally putting on a pound or two, and when I was in the docs office I weighed myself as well, and I've gained 16lbs in the last 4 months, HELL YEAH! I know that doesn't usually excite, but you've never seen me, LOL. I'm on my tip toes when I get helium balloons for someone on their birthday, ROFL! Anyways, wifey's happy, baby's happy, and daddies happy, HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY! Just wanted to share, and i rechecked with our doctor that's suppose to deliver, or is at least slotted to here, and the date is 4-20-2014!!! I'm telling you guys this kid is gonna have a reefer connotation to it's name, tell me it's not almost required, LOL. If you knew me personally you would already know it would have it already, but having a 4-20 Bday, Oh yeah it's deserving. throw out some names if you want, I'll love, and consider every suggestion folks. Have a blessed evening. Peace, Light, and Love.


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 1, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> BTW folks went to the baby doc today, and seen my little one again! MIND BLOWN YET AGAIN!!!!!! I'm already in love with this thing. Every time I think about it, I immediately smile, and feel so elated! I haven't even been smoking alot of herb lately, I feel so high all the time from my adrenaline, and dopamine naturally, no need medicating. I just hope I don't have a nasty crash, I am Bi-polar, LOL. Oh well, we'll see what happens I guess, but I'm definitely enjoying myself with all this. My wife is healthy, and finally putting on a pound or two, and when I was in the docs office I weighed myself as well, and I've gained 16lbs in the last 4 months, HELL YEAH! I know that doesn't usually excite, but you've never seen me, LOL. I'm on my tip toes when I get helium balloons for someone on their birthday, ROFL! Anyways, wifey's happy, baby's happy, and daddies happy, HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY! Just wanted to share, and i rechecked with our doctor that's suppose to deliver, or is at least slotted to here, and the date is 4-20-2014!!! I'm telling you guys this kid is gonna have a reefer connotation to it's name, tell me it's not almost required, LOL. If you knew me personally you would already know it would have it already, but having a 4-20 Bday, Oh yeah it's deserving. throw out some names if you want, I'll love, and consider every suggestion folks. Have a blessed evening. Peace, Light, and Love.


I've always been really fond of Aisling (pronounced Ashling) for a girls name. It's celctic for a beautiful dream. Also, a very haunting song written by a singer I like. Glad to hear everyone is doing good on the homefront, brother.


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 2, 2013)

I really like that name Pin, thank you for that! I also like the meaning alot. I would really like my child's name to have some meaning, and not just some weird christian connotation to it. I just think I can do better than that is all, nothing against christian's. 
I have a very busy day today including a visit with my Physician. I really love my doc alot, he's such a great guy. Funny as all get out, and makes you feel like you're the most respected person on earth. His staff is second to none, and will help you with absolutely anything you need. I've been sending him all kinds of info on Clinical EndoCannabanoid Deficiency, and he always has the time to shoot an E-mail thanking me for it. It's not just pre-written either, he's actually writing, and thanking me! I can't wait to get in there, and chew the fat about all I've been sending him. My last E-mail to him yesterday was about an article I found talking about how George Washington wasn't just growing Hemp at Mt.Vernon estate. Ole George was actually growing, and interested in high THC strains as well, because he was curious about the medicinal aspects of cannabis, look in his diary he writes about it regularly at times. I know damn well when he was signing our constitution he had in mind that he wanted the freedom to be able to grow himself some medicine, I just want the same Liberties. 
Peace, Light, and Love.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 2, 2013)

I already have myself a very interesting little plant in the DB Myco... One of the smaller, younger ones. She/He got a topping yesterday. I pinch off the nodes, I don't cut them. Where plants ALWAYS have this green smell coming off when you di it at this age (4th node got pinched off), this one instantly filled the room with the smell of grape bubblegum. Be it a boy, be it a girl, something with grape bubblegum-smelling SAP? As a SEEDLING?! MY. GODS. I think it be a keeper whichever way around it goes... I know it's got nothing to do with your thread really, I just HAD to tell somebody about it. Rightey-O, I'm off again


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 2, 2013)

I snapped a couple quick pics just to let everyone know where the ladies are at. The Yumboldt47 is an amazing lady with one of the most elegant flowers I've seen. Very simple, with large calyx formations, but I really like the way she looks so soft, and perfectly white on top. She has a very classic look to her of velvet almost.
^^Yumboldt47^^


I really love this Iced Grapefruit. Sativa dominance that flowers like an indica in so many ways. Fast, sweet, and all the potency you could ask for. A beautiful all day smoke, that when leaned on a little heavier, has every affect you would want, just lovely herb I.M.O.!
Peace, Light, and Love.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 2, 2013)

I did read a bunch on the CECD. If the NIH supports the reality then WTF are all still being tortured for. The studies have long standing trials to support the validity. We all knew that already. Great stuff Myco. I did read about it when you passed this onto me sometime ago. Beyond legit bro. 

I am so glad everyone is healthy too. Including you. It's from the oil caps. Take care.

I can't wait to see these plants in person. Beautiful and beyond healthy.


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 2, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I did read a bunch on the CECD. If the NIH supports the reality then WTF are all still being tortured for. Beyond legit bro.


THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THAT!!! Validation!!! I don't live in a medical state, and sometimes I feel like I'm looking for an excuse to smoke,(even though I'm not) you know. I can't tell you what it means to me to see that brother, thank you! I'll be alot more pumped, and assured of myself now, when I talk to my doctor! He's already a very open minded, and almost scarily intelligent physician, when he sees me walk in he's gonna lose his mind over how much better I look, over the last time I was there. After I lay down all the notes I've been keeping, and the food, and sleep journals he'll know for himself what made the difference for me. He's never been against MedMJ, but his hands are completely tied by the fact our Gov is run by ASSHOLES!<- sorry about that, but it's true!!! Everyone wants to talk about ObamaCare, but what's the use of any of it, if you'll never be able to get the medicine that will help you, WTF? I know there is one prescription medicine out there with a whole plant extract called Sativex, but you can only get it in the U.S. for cancer pain. Anyways, G.W. pharma, the company that produces it are evil minions of satan, and I don't even want to get started about them A.holes! The letters G.W. are always associated with horrible things folks, believe me when I say that! 

Good grief, I can rant all day!

Back to the point of things, thanks again for that post Gandalf! If you gave it a read, and some consideration, I know it's all good to go press my point home. I really think you're right about the oil bro. There hasn't been a day I've let lapse without taking my daily dose, and I feel all the better for it. I can eat dairy for one of the first times in my life, albeit small servings, but I'll take it. I just can't tell you guys the changes I've been able to make in my life, and will hopefully be able to drop a huge bomb in another aspect of this MIRACLE plant on all you guys very soon, maybe by Thanksgiving, wouldn't that be appropriate! It's health, and medical related, but probably not anything what you're thinking of, more on that later!

Have a blessed day everyone! Go ahead and smoke a phatty, it's good for you!
Peace, Light, and Love!


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 2, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> I know it's got nothing to do with your thread really, I just HAD to tell somebody about it. Rightey-O, I'm off again


Coming, and sharing stuff like that, is everything this thread is about brother, everything! Thank you for sharing that, I bet this is the first thread talking about a Bodhi Dream Beaver that has a grape Bubblegum smell, ha ha. I just really enjoy RIU some days, LOL! Thank you for everything today guys,.........Just KICK ASS!!!!!!


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 2, 2013)

Sorry, had to put up a song. I just feel this one right now!
[video=youtube;kFP141gOLxY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFP141gOLxY[/video]


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 2, 2013)

I was looking through some Treating Yourself back issues that I have and one has some really excellent material on this subject. There is so much data to prove what you are saying. I am talking valid high level medical research that is fully accredited. Validation has been yours from day one Myco.


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 2, 2013)

As you all know i visited my physician today. He was overjoyed to see me so happy, and healthy. Seriously, when he came in, and seen I was upright, and not laying down on the exam table sick, like normal, he immediately took notice smiling, and said I looked great today. Before sitting down, he looked back at me, and commented again on how I well I was looking. After a brief discussion about any medications I was taking, which has gone from over 10-12 a day at one time, down to 1, besides my oil capsules. He immediately came over to the table, listened to my lungs, checked my abdomen, and lower back like usual, and dropped his question on me, "How have you managed this remarkable turn around?!" I swear to gods, all I said was one word, "CANNABIS!!" He smiled, as he already knew, because I've been sending him a ton of info on everything from C.E.C.D., to how George Washington was growing THC rich strains at Mt. Vernon for his medicinal benefits. he told me, he's very much a libertarian, and a live, and let live kind of person, but like I knew he would, he mentioned the laws. he them mentioned to me he had a doctor working there a couple years ago that moved to MI, I knew him, he said he had called him, and asked if there was any way to get me a script, and bring back the MJ. Of course the doc said no, that would be trafficking, but it blew me away he had called, and even asked on my behalf. He told me he never fessed up about it because he was embarrassed about it all. I then said you could have asked me in the first place, and I could have told you about it being trafficking, LOL. That just shows a little about how much this man cares, but also about how ignorant they try to keep doctors about the facts of all this. He then goes on to tell me about a recent patient that moved here from Cali, and has stopped taking cannabis for her Fibro, and has now had to quit the job she moved here for. The only way he's been able to help her is by getting her into a pain doc that said he would give her Marinol, but only after she gives him 2 clean urine screens without MJ in them, WTF is that?! You can't get a recurring pain script in my state with anything else at all in your system if not prescribed, and they have you test every visit, and you have to pick up pain scripts every month, no refills! Anyways, he was really stoked to see me doing so well, and was more than happy to take some extra time with me, and catch up, and ask questions. He was quite interested in the making of concentrates in particular after i explained how much they themselves help me out. I showed him some of the candies I always carry around now, and I showed him some B.H.O. too! I excitedly, but now that I think about it, stupidly asked him if there was a way to get it tested for potency, and he very flatly answered, "Probably not!", ROFLMAO!!! Another one of Myco's manic OOOP's! I couldn't believe he had been so interested in everything I had to say. He was really listening to me, not that he usually doesn't, quite the opposite actually, but I could tell he was processing every word, and taking mental notes like mad. I expected him to be happy about my latest condition, but never expected the amount of enthusiasm he showed about my self cure, if you will. since I seen him last time, I've gained almost 20lbs, and have stopped taking all, but one of my medications. Please remember, I use to take so many meds during the day I had a monthly pill divider thingy, I would fill up every day, no joke folks. I had a single prescription medicine, I had to take 16 pills a day of for my Crohns. Just ridiculous! after having spent about 25-30 minutes talking to me asking his questions, he walked me out to the receptions desk, and patted me on the back telling me to let him know when i plan to make the move to Maine, he'll do anything he can on his end to make it as smooth as possible for me. I did have him do something for me while I was there. I wanted to show you guys why this man is so impressed with my turn around all of a sudden. This is a list of 14 things I deal with almost on a daily basis. It goes to 16 actually. but the other 2 are on the back side. one is P.T.S.D., and the other is Recurrent pancreatitis, both very fun thing to have, LOL. Here are the others.
You might notice, I'm wearing hospital bottoms for pajamas, LOL!


Have a great night everyone. I will now, .......even with all this shit! Peace, Light, and Love!



Oh, and thank you again to the wise, and mysterious wizard of cannabis, the great GandalfdaGreen!


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 2, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> As you all know i visited my physician today. He was overjoyed to see me so happy, and healthy. Seriously, when he came in, and seen I was upright, and not laying down on the exam table sick, like normal, he immediately took notice smiling, and said I looked great today. Before sitting down, he looked back at me, and commented again on how I well I was looking. After a brief discussion about any medications I was taking, which has gone from over 10-12 a day at one time, down to 1, besides my oil capsules. He immediately came over to the table, listened to my lungs, checked my abdomen, and lower back like usual, and dropped his question on me, "How have you managed this remarkable turn around?!" I swear to gods, all I said was one word, "CANNABIS!!" He smiled, as he already knew, because I've been sending him a ton of info on everything from C.E.C.D., to how George Washington was growing THC rich strains at Mt. Vernon for his medicinal benefits. he told me, he's very much a libertarian, and a live, and let live kind of person, but like I knew he would, he mentioned the laws. he them mentioned to me he had a doctor working there a couple years ago that moved to MI, I knew him, he said he had called him, and asked if there was any way to get me a script, and bring back the MJ. Of course the doc said no, that would be trafficking, but it blew me away he had called, and even asked on my behalf. He told me he never fessed up about it because he was embarrassed about it all. I then said you could have asked me in the first place, and I could have told you about it being trafficking, LOL. That just shows a little about how much this man cares, but also about how ignorant they try to keep doctors about the facts of all this. He then goes on to tell me about a recent patient that moved here from Cali, and has stopped taking cannabis for her Fibro, and has now had to quit the job she moved here for. The only way he's been able to help her is by getting her into a pain doc that said he would give her Marinol, but only after she gives him 2 clean urine screens without MJ in them, WTF is that?! You can't get a recurring pain script in my state with anything else at all in your system if not prescribed, and they have you test every visit, and you have to pick up pain scripts every month, no refills! Anyways, he was really stoked to see me doing so well, and was more than happy to take some extra time with me, and catch up, and ask questions. He was quite interested in the making of concentrates in particular after i explained how much they themselves help me out. I showed him some of the candies I always carry around now, and I showed him some B.H.O. too! I excitedly, but now that I think about it, stupidly asked him if there was a way to get it tested for potency, and he very flatly answered, "Probably not!", ROFLMAO!!! Another one of Myco's manic OOOP's! I couldn't believe he had been so interested in everything I had to say. He was really listening to me, not that he usually doesn't, quite the opposite actually, but I could tell he was processing every word, and taking mental notes like mad. I expected him to be happy about my latest condition, but never expected the amount of enthusiasm he showed about my self cure, if you will. since I seen him last time, I've gained almost 20lbs, and have stopped taking all, but one of my medications. Please remember, I use to take so many meds during the day I had a monthly pill divider thingy, I would fill up every day, no joke folks. I had a single prescription medicine, I had to take 16 pills a day of for my Crohns. Just ridiculous! after having spent about 25-30 minutes talking to me asking his questions, he walked me out to the receptions desk, and patted me on the back telling me to let him know when i plan to make the move to Maine, he'll do anything he can on his end to make it as smooth as possible for me. I did have him do something for me while I was there. I wanted to show you guys why this man is so impressed with my turn around all of a sudden. This is a list of 14 things I deal with almost on a daily basis. It goes to 16 actually. but the other 2 are on the back side. one is P.T.S.D., and the other is Recurrent pancreatitis, both very fun thing to have, LOL. Here are the others.View attachment 2844204You might notice, I'm wearing hospital bottoms for pajamas, LOL!Have a great night everyone. I will now, .......even with all this shit! Peace, Light, and Love!Oh, and thank you again to the wise, and mysterious wizard of cannabis, the great GandalfdaGreen!


Until I learned to grow my own medicine, I was a completely different person. I was hit by a drunk driver a few years ago, and suffered a pretty gnarly back injury, on top of breaking my neck. I was on so much medication, I couldn't get up alone to take a piss. Let alone spoil my kid, be close to my girl, or have a social life of any kind. Once I did a years worth of healing, I couldn't put down the pills. A really good friend of mine wouldn't give up on me. He talked me into getting my Medical Card, and walked me through the basics of cultivating. Haven't turned back since. Not only is my pain manageable on even the worst days, now, but my entire life changed for the better. I have more energy. I can focus. And, even the old lady says flippin' a jay with the old man keeps things fun. Bonus. Ever since I joined RIU, things have only gotten better. My self confidence is through the roof. I'm back to working (mostly pain free). And, I've gotten to meet so many amazing personalities, it's unreal. So much love to be had. I shit you not when I say that the cultivation of fat, dank buds has saved my life. I just hope I can help someone here the way my friend did. If I can manage to get that ONE person back on his/her feet and back out there with their shoulders square, and their head held "high", then I'll have achieved my goal.Sounds like you have a really awesome Doctor, Myco. He seems to really care about you. It's so great to hear that not all physicians are like the ones we hear about. Deploring cannabis use as medicine. Gives me hope that one day, everyone will have the opportunity to make themselves WELL, and not just "normal". Have a great night guys, wizards.


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 2, 2013)

That's a truly amazing story you have Pin! Congratulations on getting off all the pills brother, I can honestly say, "I know how hard that is!" It's almost more of a mindset than physical addiction at some point with those damn things. You just get so use to taking em all the time, you can't imagine your life without em. 
hat's a big reason I came here myself, to learn, and to pass on a knowledge that I felt was invaluable for others in my position. There are more people out there than we'll ever know quietly suffering, afraid to ever get caught growing for themselves, even a small amount. Sooner or later you end up like me though..............nothing left to lose!
I was really reluctant to post that last picture, but it seems at times that people will only believe you in these threads with picture proof of something. I've had most of that crap since I can remember, but the 5-6 years of the constant bouts with pancreatitis was definitely the most fun. I was in the hospita one time, with a woman across the hall from me who had pancreatitis too. She told me she would rather go through the last month of pregnancy along with birth pain, rather than get the pancreatitis again. I've had it so many times, I'm now hypoglycemic, but obviously it's not bad enough for meds yet, or even mentioning in my "Chronic Conditions", LOL! Those printouts you get at doctors offices are really alot of fun to go over, and make fun of. 
Anyways, thank you for sharing your story Pin, it takes alot of Kahunas to come out, and say all that. I'd +rep you brother, but you know how it is, gotta spread that crap around first. you're a real inspiration for me bro, everything you've done, I'm now trying to accomplish, and will accomplish. I'd like to P.M. you tomorrow with a couple of questions if you don't mind brother. I have another early morning tomorrow, so I better get some sleep.
Peace, Light, and love.


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 2, 2013)

Just cleared my inbox. Feel free to give me a holler anytime.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 3, 2013)

I like to sit here thinking about how pissed your GP must be getting at laws that prevent him from giving people what made this difference for you bro. It's a 'results speak for themselves' scenario. You blew his mind Myco I can promise you that. And I can promise you he'll be putting his vote behind medical cannabis the day the opportunity arises for him to do so. I wonder if he's on the net, researching MMJ, and I can almost guarantee you he is mate. Almost guarantee it 
BRILLIANT news bro. You must be feeling on top of the world!


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 3, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> BRILLIANT news bro. You must be feeling on top of the world!


I feel 2 miles high, with my junk swingin like a pendulum bro, ROFL! I can't tell you how pumped I was when I got home. I was pacing around my house, smoking big @$$ cones slathered in oil for like 2 hours, listening to old 2pac mixcd's I had made years ago. I felt vendicated, validated, elated, and i also felt that my doctor was alot more happy about everything than he had even showed. I can't tell you guys how much that man feels like my father sometimes, I really wanted him to be ok with everything. I honestly think I've spent more time with him, than my father, plus it always feels like he cares about me. It's hard for me not to have the inclination to feel like he has taken on that role in my life. His wife is in the same practice as him, and she is also a very great doc, and I know he went home, and told her all about what he had witnessed. She has told the nurses when I was in the hospital to let me go outside when I wanted to take "BREAKS'. She wanted me to be able to go out, and smoke some Herb when I had the chance if someone would come to visit. That's on a non-smoking hospital campus too. I really like her alot, very compassionate doc. Both of them have known me for a very long time, over a decade, and i have never came up with anything else in my system, like coke or that crap. When I tell them something helps me, they tend to believe me. That's a huge reason for all the trust, I'm always clean for them.
My wifey is home today, so I don't know how much I'll be on here today, but I wanted to thank everyone for all the support yesterday, and the rest of the time. You guys ROCK NUTZ!!!
Have a blessed day! Peace, Light, and Love.


When it all gets too hard, all I can tell you is!
[video=youtube;fO8pjU781N4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fO8pjU781N4[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 3, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> I feel 2 miles high, with my junk swingin like a pendulum bro!





ROFLCOPTER Hahahaha


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 3, 2013)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 2844736
> 
> ROFLCOPTER Hahahaha


Claude Monet has nothing on you.


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;VZXJLQntCP0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZXJLQntCP0[/video]

Alright, then. Picture this if you will.
10 to 2 AM, X, Yogi DMT, and a box of Krispy Kremes,
in my need-to-know post just outside Area 51
Contemplating the whole chosen people thingy when
just then a flaming stealth banana split the sky like one would hope but
never really expect to see in a place like this
Cutting right angle doughnuts on a dime and stopping right at my Birkenstocks
and me yelping... HOLY FUCKING SHIT....
Sunkist and Sudafed,
Goddamn, shit the bed...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 4, 2013)

Pinworm said:


> [video=youtube;VZXJLQntCP0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZXJLQntCP0[/video]
> 
> Alright, then. Picture this if you will.
> 10 to 2 AM, X, Yogi DMT, and a box of Krispy Kremes,
> ...


ROFL... Sounds like good times. By the way you're writing, looks like it's not over


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 4, 2013)

Everything above just goes to show why I love you guys so much. I miss one day, and all kinds of weird, interesting stuff is going on, LOL. BTW, love the pic Pin, but one thing.......you forgot my beard, ROFL! I like the story too, lots of creativity in there! It was always so hard for me to write abstractly like that, like everything else in my life, there has to be heavy definite meaning whenever i write anything, kinda weird. I hope you know what I mean by that, and don't take it insulting like your writing has no meaning or anything. That is not what I'm saying at all. I actually like it very much, and it immediately reminds me of Hunter Thompson, if you don't mind the comparison. 
Sorry for being out for a day, good grief, it's amazing how things can get so hectic in an afternoon, LOL. Oh well, things are back to calm, and everybody is HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY.
I took a couple of photos yesterday to show you guys, but never got around to posting them. What I really wanted to show you all, was how the Iced grapefruit it right under the hood, maybe about 2-3 inches tops, and hasn't faded a bit. Now remember I have a 600W digi on superlumens. so that's 600W + an extra 15%, so that would be 690W blasting this plant at 3in max distance from the glass. Either the hood stays amazingly cool, or this plant has a heck of a resistance to any fade or burn. I'm sure it's a combination of them both, but I love this plant more every time I grow her out. She has flowers on her colas low that have already grown bigger than golf balls, and feel just as hard. The whole plant looks as if she was blasted with trichs, rather than from any normal growth. Her scent has been very uniform between the last one, and this one. So has her growth really. I have to say this has been a very stable strain for sure. It seems like when you pop a seed you get the same plant every time, I like that alot. I'm very glad I found this gem over at Female Seeds, and think I will definitely be working with her in the future. Sative dom plant, that flowers out like an indica, gotta love it folks. Last time I didn't veg her as long, and had no need for staking. This time I think she would have benefited from more personal attention, and a stronger stalk later in flower. I really think that's my fault, and i could have gotten her to a point where she could have taken her own weight. I do like how the flowers are twice as big this time, from just a little more veg. So much potential in there it's nuts folks. I think I'll be adding another bamboo stake as one cola has a mean lean to it, and will go down soon. I'll be staking the Yumboldt47 today as well. Too much weight, but only like 2-3 brown pistils on her in her entirety, LOL. Now to the pics I guess.

Yumboldt47, and her 3-4 mature pistils, LOL.


Watch your head!Golf ballCola in back, laying down on the job!

The last pic is of lower flowers on a cola, and they're bigger than golf balls! this really is a very lovely sativa, that will flower out like a killer indica, and just as fast.
Peace, Light, and Love.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 4, 2013)

You maximize your space man. I am such a loser when it comes to that. I think I am just really lazy. Thanks for the pics as always. I can't believe you can get that close to the 690. Wow.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 4, 2013)

Other than what is in your mix how do you determine their feeding timing? The only thing I really ever notice is the purpling on some stems and the classic Mg leaves. I am handling all that jazz with the teas. I know you sometimes use some RO HPK. How do you tell you need it? I know the Rev uses RO Extreme Serene at the end of flowering if he sees a need. The only thing that happens to me at the end of flowering if the fade.


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 4, 2013)

I have to maximize every square inch, if i didn't have to, I probably would have never got into LST, Topping, and Mainlining. No reason to maximize a place where you can have all the plants you need, unless you're greedy, LOL. IDK, even if I had a warehouse I would top, and train my plants to a degree probably. I like twice the tops when I harvest. 
I can't believe how the I.G. can take that intensity myself, and am a little befuddled by it. After I know a plant has pretty much stretched out in the pot in flower I like to keep the soil moist. I don't let them dry out to where there isn't enough moisture up top to take what they're getting I guess. I also, like you, never overwater, so when they need some H2O, I can feel confident in giving it to them, knowing they have had all the dry they need to keep healthy. 
The Bay11 is looking better after her Xplant, and will be a nice addition in the flowering tent soon. I'm not 100% sure how my last round will go where I'm at, but it should be fun to watch. Skunk#11, and Bay11, should prove interesting. Oh, and BTW Gandalf, there's a big difference between busy, and lazy!
Peace, Light, and Love.


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 4, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Other than what is in your mix how do you determine their feeding timing? The only thing I really ever notice is the purpling on some stems and the classic Mg leaves. I am handling all that jazz with the teas. I know you sometimes use some RO HPK. How do you tell you need it? I know the Rev uses RO Extreme Serene at the end of flowering if he sees a need. The only thing that happens to me at the end of flowering if the fade.


OK, here it is, I don't know they need it, I just kinda ignorantly give it to them! I think what you're doing is alot better than what I am doing TBH. I have my soil worked out, and I'm still feeding them bottled crap, when I shouldn't be really. I have that dumb @$$ hydro state of mind that I need to be feeding a hungry plant. I don't need to be feeding them, that's why I stopped for the most part. I've still been feeding them at 25% of the recommended dose of the R.O. H-P-K, and some epsoms if I feel they need it. I've also been giving some of them the Progress Earth Tonic, along with Liquid Karma after a Xplant. I really feel if you have your soil tip top, you shouldn't have the need for too many things other than fresh water. Most people are always just chasing a bigger bud, when they should be chasing a better plant, I guess. I told you guys earlier, I want to get back to just water, and I really mean it. The best meds come how the Gods intended, by good soil, microbes, and fresh water.
Peace, Love, and Light.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 4, 2013)

Dream Beaver is heading for week 6, just plain water all the way so far, going to start brewing their first tea tomorrow, a very simple one...


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 4, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> OK, here it is, I don't know they need it, I just kinda ignorantly give it to them! I think what you're doing is alot better than what I am doing TBH. I have my soil worked out, and I'm still feeding them bottled crap, when I shouldn't be really. I have that dumb @$$ hydro state of mind that I need to be feeding a hungry plant. I don't need to be feeding them, that's why I stopped for the most part. I've still been feeding them at 25% of the recommended dose of the R.O. H-P-K, and some epsoms if I feel they need it. I've also been giving some of them the Progress Earth Tonic, along with Liquid Karma after a Xplant. I really feel if you have your soil tip top, you shouldn't have the need for too many things other than fresh water. Most people are always just chasing a bigger bud, when they should be chasing a better plant, I guess. I told you guys earlier, I want to get back to just water, and I really mean it. The best meds come how the Gods intended, by good soil, microbes, and fresh water.
> Peace, Love, and Light.


I wouldn't change a damn thing if I were you. Look at you results. Period. 



Mad Hamish said:


> Dream Beaver is heading for week 6, just plain water all the way so far, going to start brewing their first tea tomorrow, a very simple one...


I am going to pop some Bodhi next based upon your respect for him. Sunshine Daydream and Gage's Grape Puff are the only new strains for me next year. I am waiting to see how st0w's GPs run.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 4, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I am going to pop some Bodhi next based upon your respect for him.


Don't just take my word for it. have a look at SHOE's thread on the GGG forums:

https://gagegreen.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=1291

BLEW MY MIND.

EDIT: This was actually the bud that made me go 'I HAVE TO TRY BODHI GEAR!' SkunkMunkie posted a single pic here on RIU that just shook my world. Friggin badass finding the log for it!

https://gagegreen.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=32&t=1181


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 4, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Don't just take my word for it. have a look at SHOE's thread on the GGG forums:
> 
> https://gagegreen.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=1291
> 
> ...



What's so cool about those cats is that they grow so beautifully and are as humble as it gets. SHOE is so friendly man. The Grow Room Journals are as cool as it gets. Go back through all the grows both in GRJ and the Gage grow area. I love the stuff they were doing a few years ago.


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 4, 2013)

I really like the way you guys are thinking! Get some strains running, that actually have a mindset behind them, that you can vibe with. I know even an A-hole can come up with a great strain, but so can somebody that cares about what they're doing, and trying to pass on some real medicine. I have seeds to keep me busy for a while, and after that I kinda have a feeling someone close to me has a couple cuts he'll let loose of, LOL. If I do ever need some seeds again, or just want something new to play with, it's gonna be a Bodhi, Gage, or M.N.S. purchase for sure. I just don't want to bring bad Karma into my new garden when I get it. I'm sure you guys can understand that. Beside I have 3 O.B. Ripper, and 3 Miss Colombia seeds, along with some G-13 Skunk, and alot of other great strains to have alot of fun with. If you haven't seen the O.B. Ripper, let me enlighten you with a small picture of large things to come.https://www.rollitup.org/organics/676040-total-noob-using-teas-i-125.html Check out the pics in the middle of the page, and thank me for it later, LOL.

Gandalf I told you that I was gonna start to just have you pick strains for me, and this is why. Sunshine Daydream, and Grape Puff! IDK where to start, LOL. Both are really great medicine I think. Both are also kind of the signature strains for the respective breeders. Great things inside the pair of em, and endless possibilities in each pack. I also really admire the time, effort, and dedication you, and Hamish are willing to put into a couple of strains the way you'll be doing. Not that starting with such great genetics should give you any pause, on the contrary, I think it would be a real relief to know my garden is in loving, capable hands. Time to stop messing around, hoping I'll get a decent pheno. I want to start to be a little more exclusive with who I'm spending my time on. Not to be snobby or anything, it's just a personal choice is all. Not to say I won't run good meds regardless, I just want to be more positive in the future, in every aspect of my life.
BTW, Hamish, you might want to check out a new strain by GGG called Cornerstone, sounds right up your alley brother, right up that sucker, LOL. F' it, here's a link, just don't buy it here please, LOL.https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/gage-green-seeds-the-cornerstone/prod_4361.html

Peace, Love, and Light!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 4, 2013)

If you guys are interested in Bodhi's gear, best thing to do is open a BreedBay account, and keep watching the Bodhi section. All his next drops are insanely limited... Auctions only it seems. And he's going to be releasing Dank Sinatra again sometime soon. And I want Cherry Mountain 

EDIT: There's another guy on BreedBay, SOG seeds... OH. MY. GOD.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 4, 2013)

Best value in seeds at this very moment. 

https://bankofgage.co.uk/auction/browse.php?id=199


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 4, 2013)

I really do hear cool things about the new releases. I know I am a Gage loving, impartial bastard, but I gotta tell you the cuts they get and use are special. Pure class.


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 4, 2013)

Most of the time when you find quality you become partial to it, LOL. All the new crosses coming out, and the fun of popping seeds is out for me now. I don't want to start anything I can't finish, and I have the WW x Sk#1 that turned female for me, the Snowbud, Critical Jack Herer, and Lemon Thai Kush I kinda just started. I'm not a huge fan of the LTK so far, but the CJH, and Snowbud are really nice I think. I'm also diggin on the WW x Sk#1, that I think I'm gonna start calling Mink, LOL. It's alot easier than typing out all the other crap every time, you know.I'm not trying to just re-brand somebody elses strain or anything. 
I had a Breedbay, or Seedbay acct at one time, that's where i got the MaT as a freebie, gotta love those freebies. I'll have to look into getting back on there, and see what I can find I guess, after I get moved. 
I smoked a small flower of the Cindy99 today.....HOLY SHNIKEY'S BATMAN!!!!!! WOOOOOOOOO right to the head like a sledge hammer of happy! The flavors are already just rockin the the tastebuds, and your nasal passages as you exhale, it's just beautiful. After you take a large inhale, you just exhale it out of every hole in your head, and simply.........SMILE!

Peace, Light, and Love.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 5, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I really do hear cool things about the new releases. I know I am a Gage loving, impartial bastard, but I gotta tell you the cuts they get and use are special. Pure class.


 Agreed, once one finds a great breeder, a little bit of loyalty towards them really doesn't hurt. This is what I have learned by trying everything but getting more of Soma's gear. But that process has led me to guys like Bodhi and now Gage also. I'm already sold on gage bro. But I want to wait for when they make more Grape Stomper beans, that's the one I keep going back to and drooling over, so I want it to be my first purchase from them too...


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 5, 2013)

Loyalty to a brand that delivers every time, really isn't so much loyalty per se, rather more of a common sense thing, LOL! I really like that Cornerstone from Gage, sounds like a real winner to me. I've also found a couple of other strains lately that have peeked my interest a little.
One being this little gem from a breeder who is new to me.http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/dr-krippling-buzz-light-gear-feminised-seeds-4540

So many strains so little time. I know I've said it before, but I really mean it. I would however like to focus on 2-3 strains, and really bring them to full potential. I like to have lots going though, it caters to my mania alot better, LOL. I need to go to the hydro store, and pick up some EWC, all out. I can't wait to get a worm bin going in the near future, so I can cut this crap out. I hate hydro stores, for real. I love mt plants though, so I go to them anyways.
Have a blessed day everyone. Peace, Light, and love.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 5, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> Loyalty to a brand that delivers every time, really isn't so much loyalty per se, rather more of a common sense thing, LOL! I really like that Cornerstone from Gage, sounds like a real winner to me. I've also found a couple of other strains lately that have peeked my interest a little.
> One being this little gem from a breeder who is new to me.http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/dr-krippling-buzz-light-gear-feminised-seeds-4540
> 
> So many strains so little time. I know I've said it before, but I really mean it. I would however like to focus on 2-3 strains, and really bring them to full potential. I like to have lots going though, it caters to my mania alot better, LOL. I need to go to the hydro store, and pick up some EWC, all out. I can't wait to get a worm bin going in the near future, so I can cut this crap out. I hate hydro stores, for real. I love mt plants though, so I go to them anyways.
> Have a blessed day everyone. Peace, Light, and love.


I have known about this strain for awhile. Looks amazing. 

http://en.medicalseeds.net/catalogo/16/


Crankyxr is growing out Pineapple Fields right now.

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/703571-sinmint-cookies-pheno-hunt-11.html

http://www.dynastyseeds.com/strains/pineapple-fields/


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 6, 2013)

They all really look amazing bro. I love that 27% medical seeds strain! There are so many flavors, effects, and strains I would like to have, one day I will. Until then I have plenty to keep me occupied. I think I've decided to dust the Bay11, and Skunk#11 with my Mink, LOL. I've been checking out this dude everyday to make sure he really is something I want to perpetuate, and let me tell you, he's pretty awesome. I can't believe how lucky I got with him. I supercropped his butt the other day, and he was standing back up already, the next time I checked back in on him. I walk past the veg closet probably 25 times a day, so it's easy to keep a close eye on things. This dude is a friggin Spartan warrior guys, balls of steel! You just can't keep him down, you know. I kinda got excited, and wanted to see how far I could push him. After he recovered so quickly from the first S.C., I decided to do it again in the same spot on one top, and another spot on the other 3. Again he responded within an hour, and the spot I S.C. twice, completely fell over at first, but has come back horizontal at least, and is doing just fine. After the supercropping the entire room would fill up with the smell of a sweet Skunk, it was so beautiful. My fingers were just covered in terpenes as well, and the sweet Skunk got to follow me around on my hands, I was smiling like an idiot. Again I reiterate, I'm so lucky! I just can't believe, I got such a bad @$$ guy with just 2 seeds popped. I've never messed with WW x Sk#1 before, I don't know if it's so bad @$$ you just always get nice phenos or what. I'll tell you one thing though, I'm gonna covet the rest of these seeds, if just for breeding males, LOL. I'm gonna be so mad when I have to leave this guy behind, but I'll gift him to a friend, for sure.
You always know of all the great strains Gandalf, that's why I'm always sayin, "Just pick me some strains!" I'll be checking in on your thread after i get some more breakfast in me. I know you have some more pics I haven't seen.
Peace, Light, and love.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 6, 2013)

Step number one is finding a male that shows superior traits in terms of health. The Mink cut running loose. Can you argue with those genetics? White widow has caught my eye at Gage. Here is one of Gage's WW offerings. I don't know why this strain is a sleeper so far. I will pick one up soon I am sure. 

https://gagegreen.org/5kp.html


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 6, 2013)

Guys... I've been hanging out with some serious Bodhi freaks, and learned quite a bit, most of all this is my realization: I am going to run out of space running these! Apparently Bodhi gear grows VAST roots. Recommendations for 40 GALLON pots are coming in from all directions. And we all know what that means... Massive roots equal massive buds. To see the true expression of these ladies they will have to go outdoors. I can't manage larger than 10 gal pots, not with my knees in the state they are  I feel like I've stepped into a alternate ganja dimension wrapping my head around these ladies... Getting pretty lost in it too.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 6, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Guys... I've been hanging out with some serious Bodhi freaks, and learned quite a bit, most of all this is my realization: I am going to run out of space running these! Apparently Bodhi gear grows VAST roots. Recommendations for 40 GALLON pots are coming in from all directions. And we all know what that means... Massive roots equal massive buds. To see the true expression of these ladies they will have to go outdoors. I can't manage larger than 10 gal pots, not with my knees in the state they are  I feel like I've stepped into a alternate ganja dimension wrapping my head around these ladies... Getting pretty lost in it too.


All I ever hear about Bodhi are spectacular things. I feel like I am really missing out on something. I know Munkie and Danksmith love his gear too. Enough said there. I am glad you are going to work some Bodhi. I can't imagine the buds you'll get with roots like that. Pretty cool to watch. Gives me energy.


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 6, 2013)

I've enjoyed all the WW samples I've ever had. It always has a fruity background I like alot. I think with the addition of some Skunk in there, it would really be something I could get into, you know. The potency of the WW, plus the structure, and added flavors of the Skunk, yeah that's a winner in my book.
I've had my eye on the 5KPuff over at Gage myself actually. I've heard great things of the Aloha, and with some Joseph in there, how could that be bad, LOL. Not sure where the name came from with that one, but it probably refers to how many times you want to smoke it after tasting her. 
I wish you two would stop talking about new strains, LOL. I can't run any dangit. I'm just kidding really, talk about em all you want. It'll just make my selection later that much easier for me. You guys are always on top of every bad @$$ lady that comes along. Talk about a wealth of knowledge.

The Yumboldt47, and Iced Grapefruit are doing really well. They're both loving the cooler temps now, taking full advantage of the extra moisture in the soil. Now that they're not drying out as fast, they both seem to be alot happier. I was keeping both hydrated, but they were spending so much energy just wicking moisture that it seems they weren't as comfortable as they could have been. Now, they're both working on their trichs like wicked witches growing crystal balls or something. The I.G. especially, but I'm not saying the Y47 is lacking in any way. 

^^^Yumboldt47^^^


Just wanted to show you the purple coming out. Of course it comes out best on the blurry one.

Iced Grapefruit

I'm lovin this strain more, and more every day. She's such a trich demon, I'm telling you guys. All this with time to go, and color to show me. I think, I'm in love, LOL. Doesn't surprise me too much though, she has Cindy99 in her, and you guys experienced that with me. This lady is alot more sativa dom, but not in her flower window.
Peace, Light, and Love.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 6, 2013)

You call imagine the great flavors they are tossing out there. I can just see the frost everywhere. I love the purple shot and the ones below that. Great work Myco. It is a true pleasure to watch you plants. I am going to go look stuff up on the Yumbolt47.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 6, 2013)

Seriously, the photography you and Gandalf do of your ladies is truly inspiring. I want to do a little weekend course or something and get a decent camera. I was never too interested, I mean there are no strings to pluck on a camera and it doesn't plug into an amplifier so... Yeah I need to learn how they work now. Is it a crime to be interested in ONLY reefer photography? ROFL...


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 7, 2013)

I've fallin in love a little with the Yumboldt47. She smells so nice, and has a great structure, and flower pattern, that I've really been enjoying watching. She has some nice large calyx's that are swelling up, but for the most part, still has all white pistils predominantly. 
I don't use anything special Hamish, as far as pics or anything. I only have a little cheapy point & shoot camera, it's all about holding it still, and having the right setting for the right pic really. That, and getting a good angle, and subject in the lens. Light behind you, or light in front of you, makes a difference in how the shot comes out too. You're smart as heck bro, after taking a couple pics, and noticing how they're coming out, you'll pick it right up.I have a Fujifilm Finepix 5x zoom, and 16 megapixels. Has a cool little H.D. video option that will be alot of fun when I start posting videos for you guys when I get my butt legal. Then everyone will be able to go into my garden with me for real. I think a video journal could be alot of fun, you know. Actually be able to talk to everyone instead of having to type it all out.
Reefer photography is really all I'm interested in as well bro. Besides taking pictures of my wifes tummy blowing up in stages, and now myself gaining weight, weed is about all I use it for, LOL. Nothing wrong with that, and it keeps you from spending too much cash on a camera anyways. Have a great day everyone. Peace, Light, and Love.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 7, 2013)

I still haven't figured out the bigger camera again. I knew how to use it for a few days but that was before Myco taught me how to make oil.  I am in awe of Myco's camera skillz.


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 7, 2013)

Speaking of pictures, and oil. How about some pictures of oil?



I really enjoy the process of making concentrates. It gives me something to work my busy mind on, and keeps me occupied for a little bit. Do your steps, stick to your plan, and it's hard to mess up a good thing. After I do some purging, I'm gonna enjoy smoking some oil. I haven't been able to for a little bit as I didn't want to run out of my daily oral doses. It'll be quite nice to get the oil rig back out, and hit that sucker up, LOL. At one point I was taking 1/3-1/2 gram dabs, I bet an 1/8 of a gram will set me down now. The last bit of oil I did was on a joint after the doctors, but that's not the same, LOL.
I like your shots, Gandalf. Nice black background ghosted out behind the plant. Up close on the trichs with that perfect white light. They always have a very professional look about them. We'll have lots of time to trade secrets in the near future, LOL.
Have a blessed day everyone. Peace, Light, and Love.

EDIT: BTW, I wouldn't have been able to pass on any great knowledge of making oil, if it wasn't for Hamish! If you've ever learned anything from me about oil, please take the time to thank good ole Mad Hamster!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 7, 2013)

I think I'll have to pull out the oil rig. That looks delicious.


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 7, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I think I'll have to pull out the oil rig. That looks delicious.


Thanks bro. I forgot to say that this is Green Poison oil, Cindy99 is coming tomorrow. I might get a chance to blast the C99 later tonight, but more than likely it will be tomorrow. I can take a phat dab of the GP while I make me some C99 shatter. The stuff I blasted today came out beautifully. By the time I had scraped it out of the pan, and turned to scrape it back off, and put it on my mat it had already solidified enough to almost pop off the razor. Granted it's cooler in my house than usual, but this is just some awesome quality. I hadn't purged it yet, and it was chipping, cracking, and the consistency of a jolly rancher. After purging, it will be so nice.

What I really want to do, is get ahold of some trim off of an O.B. Ripper Oh, and some Kali Mist, and maybe an Engineer's Dream, and a Sun Maiden, and I have to get some SBD x FB, LOL. Life is full of important choices! Peace, Light, and Love.


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 8, 2013)

Pics I took last night after lights went out.

^^Yumboldt47^^




^^Iced Grapefruit^^

Have a blessed day everyone. Peace, Light, and Love.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 8, 2013)

Lots and lots of praying going on in those pics. Can't get any better than that. You are going to have a sick pull off these plants man. That IG is a beast. Holy crap.


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 8, 2013)

I took these, and went, and looked at them, and finally felt that I got the aspect of how big this I.G. is. She's such an awesome plant, and frosting up nicely. I propped up all the colas with bamboo sticks, but the tops got so heavy, they themselves just started falling over like a drunk. the frost is being blasted on the plant from the bottom up, and the tops will soon be cluster funked with trich's even heavier.
The Yumboldt47 is doing the same thing, and by the time her pistils are orange, she'll be covered in trichomes, and have trich tacos for leafs, like her lower flowers. I really like both these plants alot, and think there's quite a bit of potential in these genes. I like that the Y47 has tight calyx's, with those white pistils, and then the calyx's swell enveloping the pitsils, strangling them, and then adding color. It's a really fun process to watch, and take note of.
I've been looking at all the pictures you've been posting in your Tea thread Gandalf, and there are so inspiring, and mind blowing at the same time, LOL. Such beautiful plants that you forget that they're not ornamentals. The O.B. Ripper leafs are STUPID Big, WTF?! They could gather light from mars, and flower happily, LOL. I can't wait to get my seeds popped, and see what comes out. The Miss Colombia is gonna be a blast to grow as well.
I got some oil to make as I didn't get to last night. C99 oil, Yummy!
Peace, Light, and Love.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 8, 2013)

Geeeez Myco, your oil is consistently of an incredible quality. You have that JACKED mate. And your flowers are SPECTACULAR to see, always. When I come visit in Maine I'm going to put such a dent in whatever is jarred up ROFL... I have to start thinking of what I can bring along to soften the blow. I have decided it is my no1 priority far as travel goes. Been researching the area a bit. Some of Maine looks like it fell out of a fairytale. Spectacular place.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 8, 2013)

I noticed those thick pistils on the Y47. Good grief. I really look to the health of the pistils as the first judgement of plant health. Coloring is second. You passed this on to me some time ago. It's been a cool voyage with you. You and Hamish are really inspiring. I have learned so much.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 8, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I noticed those thick pistils on the Y47. Good grief. I really look to the health of the pistils as the first judgement of plant health. Coloring is second. You passed this on to me some time ago. It's been a cool voyage with you. You and Hamish are really inspiring. I have learned so much.


 I think between the three of us, each has an open mind and a humble attitude. It's creating this incredible circular feedback-loop of information where everybody benefits from everybody. Total Community Spirit. And then add guys like Stow and Rrog and all the other fine gentlemen on here, and all I can say is THANKS RIU. Might have it's peculiarities, but the thought of never having met you guys is a terrible one.

I actually dreamed about you guys last night. Gandalf came to visit my house (and could speak the local language perfectly), and then Myco rocked up with this tractor and a trailer. No prizes for guessing what was on the trailer. According to my dream, the cows on Myco's land were having quite the time trying to eat his Skunk x MaT (yup that was it) crops and he was PISSED. It was a good one LOL...


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 8, 2013)

I agree. It has been a blessing for me. The circle of green.


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 8, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> I think between the three of us, each has an open mind and a humble attitude. It's creating this incredible circular feedback-loop of information where everybody benefits from everybody. Total Community Spirit. And then add guys like Stow and Rrog and all the other fine gentlemen on here, and all I can say is THANKS RIU. Might have it's peculiarities, but the thought of never having met you guys is a terrible one.
> 
> I actually dreamed about you guys last night. Gandalf came to visit my house (and could speak the local language perfectly), and then Myco rocked up with this tractor and a trailer. No prizes for guessing what was on the trailer. According to my dream, the cows on Myco's land were having quite the time trying to eat his Skunk x MaT (yup that was it) crops and he was PISSED. It was a good one LOL...



First off, that's a funky, but extremely funny dream, ROFL! I hope like all get out I never have cows that love MJ as much as I do. On second thought, "Who wants some medicated milk, LOL"  Oh wait, I'm lactose intolerant, never mind.

I really dig our circle, all the organics, and Tea guys are really alot of fun, and quite inspirational. It blows me away every time I think, That I'll go get to live the dream farming cannabis. Who the heck would have ever thought that, surely not me. I'll feel like a retired vet in a medical state, ROFL. It feels like being on the front lines of a very quite war at times, you know. I'm sure I could find some folks that feel the same as me there, LOL. I won't stop the fight though, still lots to get done until we will all have such freedoms. Time to DAB DAB DAB. Cause I like being HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY!!!! Peace, Light, and Love!


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 8, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I agree. It has been a blessing for me. *The circle of green*.


HOLLY SHNIKEY"S!! Killer tattoo idea, ROFL! Seriously though, that sparked a really creative idea, I'm pinnin on skin! After my old lady draws it out for me, it's goin down.

Thanks bro! Peace and Love.


----------



## Crankyxr (Oct 8, 2013)

Dear sweet mother of Black Jesus... Look at those magnificent, thick, paper white pistils on the Y47... Can't get any healthier than that...


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 8, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> *Geeeez Myco, your oil is consistently of an incredible quality. You have that JACKED mate.* And your flowers are SPECTACULAR to see, always. When I come visit in Maine I'm going to put such a dent in whatever is jarred up ROFL... I have to start thinking of what I can bring along to soften the blow. I have decided it is my no1 priority far as travel goes. Been researching the area a bit. Some of Maine looks like it fell out of a fairytale. Spectacular place.


Yeah, thanks for that! I can take credit for my method, but it was totally built upon the information that *YOU* mainly provided me. 

I will happily, and always give credit where it's due, and you, and Gandalf have been the two best things that have ever happened to my health, *NO BULLSHIT!* 
You gladly, and graciously took me step-by-step through the oil making process, and with the quality oil I can now make I've gone from 97Lbs to 125lbs, and that's with what else I'm doing as well.<-(You know what I'm talking about)
Gandalf, you've helped me in ways I can't even say here!<-(You know what I'm talking about) Besides that, you constantly remind me with your pics, and words of how important an organic medicine is, and how easy it is to accomplish. Everybody will find their own way as far as achieving that, but Organic is a key element in good medicine, none the less. You gentlemen have alot of thanks coming your way in any form you wish. You've both made possible a much brighter future for both me, and my family. I'll never be able to put that into a tangible gift, but my love will always be yours! Peace, Light, and Love to you, and all of yours, from the whole Myco clan!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 8, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> Yeah, thanks for that! I can take credit for my method, but it was totally built upon the information that *YOU* mainly provided me.
> 
> I will happily, and always give credit where it's due, and you, and Gandalf have been the two best things that have ever happened to my health, *NO BULLSHIT!*
> You gladly, and graciously took me step-by-step through the oil making process, and with the quality oil I can now make I've gone from 97Lbs to 125lbs, and that's with what else I'm doing as well.<-(You know what I'm talking about)
> Gandalf, you've helped me in ways I can't even say here!<-(You know what I'm talking about) Besides that, you constantly remind me with your pics, and words of how important an organic medicine is, and how easy it is to accomplish. Everybody will find their own way as far as achieving that, but Organic is a key element in good medicine, none the less. You gentlemen have alot of thanks coming your way in any form you wish. You've both made possible a much brighter future for both me, and my family. I'll never be able to put that into a tangible gift, but my love will always be yours! Peace, Light, and Love to you, and all of yours, from the whole Myco clan!


Thanks Myco. You're a good guy.


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 8, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Geeeez Myco, your oil is consistently of an incredible quality. You have that JACKED mate. When I come visit in Maine I'm going to put such a dent in whatever is jarred up ROFL... I have to start thinking of what I can bring along to soften the blow. I have decided it is my no1 priority far as travel goes.


Bring it on, sounds like an extremely fun time, ROFL! After I get set up, and the baby comes, I'm sure it will be hectic, but I kinda thrive on that at times, LOL. I think a visit would make for a nice vacation for both of us though. 
I think after being able to flower out 6 plants instead of just the 4, I could stock up on meds instead of barely curing them. Going through a little overstock could be a fun way to take a staycation! 


Thanks Black Jesus. Nice to see you in here bro.

Peace, Light, and Love.


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 8, 2013)

Some Cindy99 oil!


This first batch came out so nice. Smelled incredible in the dish heating, and was popping off the razor when I was putting it on the silicone mat. After i had collected it, I cut a piece with a razor, slicing straight down, then pulled to the side, and it snapped......... Perfection! You know if you're starting with that, after a purge your oil will be magic. I'm not bragging, I'm just pointing out. I can't even begin to tell you guys the incredible benefits to your heath, that this oil holds within it. Pretty powerful stuff mentally, and physically.
Peace, Light, and Love!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 8, 2013)

I have the hand pump purge thingy. That is a bitch to get to the point they want it. You oil looks insane. I want shatter.


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 8, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I want shatter.


We'll see what we can do about that. I sent you a P.M. Shoot one back if you have any ?'s!

Peace and love!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 8, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> HOLLY SHNIKEY"S!! Killer tattoo idea, ROFL! Seriously though, that sparked a really creative idea, I'm pinnin on skin! After my old lady draws it out for me, it's goin down.
> 
> Thanks bro! Peace and Love.


 Send me the design and I swear to gods I'll get the same one. Now that would be something... The idea alone is badass. And thanks Myco, it is great to feel appreciated by somebody one looks up to. I really find your thread, and a lot of the stuff we speak about in PM's, to be intensely inspirational. And I fully agree, the organic heads are awesome. Really stellar bunch of people. 

I agree with Myco, good to see you on the threads Black Jesus. You always bring your A game to the table also. This little circle is becoming REALLY awesome.


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 9, 2013)

Cool, after my wife pens it for me, I'll get you a copy of it, and you can twerk it the way you like, and make it your own. I did something like this with my brother before he went into the service, and we both got Leprechaun tattoo's for a couple different reasons, one being we're Irish, and the other is kinda personal. My Leprechaun is holding a herb leaf, and a beer mug, leaning on a psychedelic mushroom, LOL. My brother going into the armed forces got something a little more low key, but he did do me the great honor of putting my initials in the belt buckle of the figure. After i found out he did that I just tatted his initials under my figure, and now people think it's a memorial tattoo. LOL. With that in mind, I tattooed my father's initials on top of it. My psychiatrist says I like tattoos so much because of the past violence in my life. It's comfortable violence that I have control over. Who knows, maybe i just like to display what's on my mind, and what I hold dear. 

Anyways, after I got done with my oil run yesterday I noticed that I got a return from the C99 that was just 1/6 less than the G.P. but I blasted 1/2 as many tubes "?". To me, that tells me that the C99 was alot more covered in resin. I knew that going in of course, but what a result folks. I sampled the oil this morning, and I thought mt mind had literally been blown for a minute. What a friggin head rush guys, I seriously thought i would black out for a second it was so damn rushing, strong, ROFL. The thing was, that when it bated, it was all left up in my head, hardly any body except for the fact your whole body is buzzing, like you did a whipit. That slowly goes away, and your left with the most comfortable high, that feels like warmth wrapped around your brain. I thought i had a giant halo for a moment that was floating around my head like a foot away or something. It's quite pleasant, leaving you with a smile. No unwanted anxiety, or rush of adrenaline or anything like that. I would almost have to say, PERFECT emotional handshake between, your sub-conscience, and everything you've ever loved. I know that's quite the statement, but it's actually that nice, and pleasant of a buzz. Just amazing stuff I.M.O. I haven't tried but one flower, and that was just dried. Now that it's been burped out, and it's curing, they should already be taking on some awesome flavors. When I was burping the jars I was getting that orangey, hashy smells with the green you get at first. The last burp was all orangey, hash with the start of some interesting berry smells.

I find it hard to believe that any of us would be able to get as good of oil with all the chem ferts in it. I really think that us starting with a clean organic product helps us a crap ton. Nature wins in the end again! Have a blessed day folks. Peace, Light, and Love.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 9, 2013)

I love the tat idea. I want to see your designs. I have a few tats. They go back to the old football days. They are always a headturner and cause for discussion in my line of work. 

Great story about your bro. That is really special. Nothing like brothers in my book. I am glad you have some dank oil. I love the GP but I bet your C99 is that much more special. Nothing does it for me like oil. I took a break from it for awhile and I am getting ready to run some this weekend thanks to you and Hamish. The description for the oil is amazing. I can almost feel it myself. Enjoy your meds.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 9, 2013)

Take a peek at post #1354 in the tea thread.


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 9, 2013)

I didn't know you were a baller Gandalf?! I got my first tat from a guy who spent most of his time in prison, with a homemade tattoo gun that he, and I built. I think I was 14 or something. Oh, the dumb shit you do when you're young, LOL.
I'd love to show you some sketches after my old lady gets done with them. I Pm'd Hamish earlier about my design idea. It's kinda like the recycling sign, but instead of triangular, it's circular, and instead of green arrows, it's herb leafs. Maybe one that's sativa dom, one indie, and the third a hybrid. It would be nice, and clean, and I would think easily transferable to a tattoo. We've all seen ideas that didn't translate so well to skin, ROFL.

I think the G.P. oil is really nice actually. Great, fruity meds that are a little more body for me. My body has been going through some tough crap lately, and this is really, just what the doctor ordered, LOL. I took a 1/3 gram hit this morning, and then ate some fruity pebbles, and then another blast afterwards. No nausea what-so-ever!! I'll explain real soon, exactly to what extent this stuff is MEDICINE! I think I'll blow your minds for real!

I've had some of the trim from my first I.G., and the Sour Blueberry that began herming on me curing in jars. After Hamish helped me realize that curing your trim before blasting it, is the way to go, I put some away. The I.G. is just frosty trim, but the S.B. is a bunch of big, and small nugs, with a crap ton of trim too. I got a message from Gandalf saying he's blasting a bunch of Kali Mist, and thought, It's time. I've smoked some of the the cured flowers from the S.B. and they're mighty delicious, and can't wait for some cured product oil. 
I bet that Kali oil will be alot like the C99 I have. BAM.....Right to the head, and nothin but dumb smiles the rest of the day!

When I get to Maine, I'm gonna be an oil RETARD! I'll have to get some stock in POWER butane, ROFL. I'll be able to retire off my gains from that alone. In all seriousness though, I would love to work with trim from your crosses in the future, if you would let me. I know without a doubt, the medicinal value some of them hold is amazing. Being able to refine some real OIL, would be an honor. All things in moderation though........After the fun is over, ROFL!

Take er easy folks. Peace, Light, and Love.


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 9, 2013)

I thought I would take a couple shots of the Cinderella99 flowers before putting them in the dark to cure out. Such a beautiful smell when you open the jars up now, YUMMY!


I call this past pic, Hash N' Stash, LOL. Enjoy your week folks. Peace & Love.


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 9, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> I thought I would take a couple shots of the Cinderella99 flowers before putting them in the dark to cure out. Such a beautiful smell when you open the jars up now, YUMMY!
> View attachment 2851478View attachment 2851479View attachment 2851481View attachment 2851482View attachment 2851484View attachment 2851485View attachment 2851486View attachment 2851488View attachment 2851489
> 
> I call this past pic, Hash N' Stash, LOL. Enjoy your week folks. Peace & Love.


Jeebus, Myco. I'm out for breakfast at this killer bar and grill with my pops. He came back to the table with a few drinks, saw these pics on my phone, and goes, "Damn. Shit's got more white hairs than I do." Hahaha.


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 9, 2013)

Pinworm said:


> Jeebus, Myco. I'm out for breakfast at this killer bar and grill with my pops. He came back to the table with a few drinks, saw these pics on my phone, and goes, "Damn. Shit's got more white hairs than I do." Hahaha.


ROFLMFAO!!! That's seriously funny!!! Sounds exactly like something my old man would have said, LOL. I hope you're out having fun with him bro. 

Thanks for sharing that, I was actually thinking of my old man today. I heard "Ashtrays & Heartbreaks" and couldn't help, but think of him. With everything that's going on, and what I'm about to do, it would be nice to share it with him.

PUT ONE IN THE AIR!
[video=youtube;8evbtRNtz8s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8evbtRNtz8s[/video]

Never take the ones you love for granted! Let them know everyday, you love them! I'll tell you know you'll regret it if you don't!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 9, 2013)

Dank flowers Myco. That is as good as it gets. I can only imagine the smell. I love the pictures. That is a cool shot with the mat. Wow. That mint green is sick.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 9, 2013)

Is it normal to have trichs on top of trichs?!


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks guys! I was worried about how the color came out, but I used a 5000K bulb, and they're "Stark white". The color on these are really like that, mint green, thank you Gandalf, I couldn't think of the right friggin word myself. 
No cure, and these flowers are already really smooth, absolutely no cough. I do have to say though, they shrunk up more than I thought they would, but really only to become more dense in the end. The tops are stupid hard, and dense, LOL. I wish I would have had cooler temps in the beginning of flower, to have brought out more color in the actual flowers themselves.

Like my new dabber? It's some kind of dental tool I picked up along the way of life. It's specifically made to not have it's tip touch anything. Keeps down on them pesky infections I would assume. I like it because of the same reason, and it's German stainless. Plus the 6 flat sides keep it from rolling around everywhere.

Speaking of dabbers, that C99 oil is insane! Smoking that stuff is like an event. Trying to take 2 in a row feels like a job or something...... deep down inside you don't wanna do it. I'll stick with smoking the flowers for a little bit, LOL, not until they cure though. 

Peace & Love.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 9, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> Thanks guys! I was worried about how the color came out, but I used a 5000K bulb, and they're "Stark white". The color on these are really like that, mint green, thank you Gandalf, I couldn't think of the right friggin word myself.
> No cure, and these flowers are already really smooth, absolutely no cough. I do have to say though, they shrunk up more than I thought they would, but really only to become more dense in the end. The tops are stupid hard, and dense, LOL. I wish I would have had cooler temps in the beginning of flower, to have brought out more color in the actual flowers themselves.
> 
> Like my new dabber? It's some kind of dental tool I picked up along the way of life. It's specifically made to not have it's tip touch anything. Keeps down on them pesky infections I would assume. I like it because of the same reason, and it's German stainless. Plus the 6 flat sides keep it from rolling around everywhere.
> ...


Cool dabber. I like events.


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 10, 2013)

I thought you might like the dental dabber. I have a ton of old dental tools, they work nice for detail work on certain things, and also as a good bowl stir, LOL. I took some pics today, just as an update, not so much for detail. I have to be on my A game, now that Gandalf is posting all those bad @$$ pics in his Tea thread. I've had a couple of small obstacles with the SnowBud, but she's starting to get really happy now. She still has some purple stems, and a little yellowing on her leafs, but she looks awesome in structure, and stature. I haven't done any training on her except for topping. She just grows opening up, and allowing room for undergrowth. I'm really digging this plant, and after I find out her nutritional needs she'll be a friggin champ. She seems to naturally grow into a bush with just a little topping. Stretching out to her sides, and filling in all the room you give the girl. I just might have to find a little room for her in the flower tent when the 11's go in. Anyways here's the pics guys.

^^Yumboldt47^^

^^Iced Grapefruit^^

^^TH seeds SnowBud^^

The Snowbud is a very cool plant IMO. Indie dom for sure. Have a blessed day everyone. Peace, Light, and Love.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 10, 2013)

Holy crap Myco. Those buds are huge. The IG is perfect. Those pictures are crazy. Those need to be put in a special file. Honestly. Things look sweet. I am liking the Snowbud. Healthy green as usual. The IG has put a skip in my step.


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 10, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> The IG has put a skip in my step.


You're so damn cool bro, I love your picture responses. 

The Y47 looks to have a week or so left, but I could pull the I.G. right now, but my trimmer is still on hiatus from the magnitude of the last crop, LOL. I'll have it pulled this Saturday, and drying before the day is over. This plant put out alot more than I thought she would, heck I'll probably be bringing some up with me, LOL. That's a way to make an entrance, ROFL! I'm in such a killer mood today, smoking that C99 is the best mental pain killer on this planet, [email protected]#K anti-depressants, LOL.
The Snowbud had her problems, but she's looking nice now, and will definitely be put into flower. Bringing up some Joseph O.G. would be a cool way to say HIGH too!
It seems as if you have a little free time, glad to see it bro. H ave an excellent day! Peace & Love!


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 10, 2013)

View attachment 2852711C99+Sour Blueberry+BlueO.G.

A small peak into a Myco afternoon, LOL.


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 10, 2013)

Here are a couple of what I call daily doses. This is oil that I reclaimed out of my oil rig with some Everclear. Gotta love where I live for the simple fact, Booze is so cheap. I never drink, except maybe a tablespoon of Scotch in a shot glass once a month if my anxiety goes insane, but Everclear works so well in this way. I like to keep some around now that I'm making oil more often. It will clean a rig out like it was just bought. I let my rig sit overnight, after I fill it to capacity with the alcohol. Then I simply pour out the contents into a glass pie plate, and evaporate the mixture. You're left with some nice dark oil, that when held to light should be a nice dark amber color. Like this.


Peace & Love.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 10, 2013)

Nice. I need to clean my rig asap. I want a fresh rig for my new runs. Cool color for the oil.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 10, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> View attachment 2852705View attachment 2852706View attachment 2852707View attachment 2852708View attachment 2852709View attachment 2852710View attachment 2852711C99+Sour Blueberry+BlueO.G.
> 
> A small peak into a Myco afternoon, LOL.


That is a great afternoon bro.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 10, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> That is a great afternoon bro.


 I agree there. I spent mine shovelling dirt  Got the first little hints of almost sun-burn. EPIC soil cook, really proud of it. Filled 4 huge Hessian bags. The whole house smells like good soil. I'm really blissed-out after that mission. Tomorrow is the last prep on the outdoor patches. Helllooooooo summer!


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 10, 2013)

As always, Thanks! It looks like you had a mighty fine afternoon yourself. Kali Mist.........Spicy Heaven.......Kinda one, and the same! 

I know people on this site are not suppose to meet or whatever, but I think we might be a unique situation, LOL. IDK, but I will say, that ONE DAY I hope to share some flowers with you, and maybe some choice oils too. I think we could easily wreck an afternoon trying to one up each other, ROFL!

"Check this out, it's pretty tasty." "Oh wait, try this one." "Now you have to try these flowers, they're pretty nice too." "Put a fire to that, and tell me you don't love it!" "This will get you where you need, try this." "Look at these flowers!" (I think well before we get to this point, there might be a green out or two, LOL.) "This oil really has some flavor to it." "I specifically saved this for the occasion." "I've always liked these flowers myself, what a lady!" Anyways, I think you get the point, LOL.

I don't condone, just going nuts, and smoking yourself retarded all the time, but special occasions, are just that, SPECIAL. I always have something in the vault for a day that deserves it. I don't think I know anybody who doesn't?! People throughout time, have felt the need to celebrate on special occasions, I'm no different. 

I look to make my evening just as nice bro. Why not, since I can? I wish more people would take their health into their own hands, and just do what they need. If you believe in any kind of God, when you go to meet him, believe me, it will be with a clean conscience. Man's law, is exactly that MANS law, not Gods. Don't get hung up in the BullShit, get yourself well!!

Enough ranting for a day. Take er easy folks. Peace, Light, and Love.


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 11, 2013)

I can't think of anything better than that nice, clean smell of fresh earth. One of the reasons I like growing mushies, that smell. Reminds me of everything I hold sacred in life. I hope you have a blast out in that sun bro. Take in every ray, let it penetrate the soul, and heal up all that needs mending. Nothing better than a day spent working outside. It's amazing how a small feeling of accomplishment can be so healing. All the better when you're working towards growing yourself a healing garden. Wish I could be there with you brother, I know you have alot to get done. Enjoy your accomplishments bro, every one of them.

Off to PajamaFarm, LOL! Peace & Love!


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 11, 2013)

I, of course, took a couple shots this morning. Here they are.

^^Yumboldt47^^


^^Iced Grapefruit^^ 



^^Group shot^^

 & LOVE!!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 11, 2013)

I am loving the IG hard. No disrespect to the wonderful Y47 who is beautiful. I just love the beauty of the IG and the size of that beauty. She just jumps right out at you in her pics bro. Impressive to say the least.


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks man. I have 1 cola that is still vertical, the others have given up the fight it seems, LOL. I love this plant so much. A purplish, sat dom looking plant, that flowers as fast, and almost as big as an indica, gotta love that. I really wish I had been able to start her with lower temps, I think she could have had alot more color. I'll be pulling her tomorrow, and will take a crap ton of pics, just for you bro! We'll have some fun harvesting a plant before I even get up there, LOL.

I like how the Y47 is fading, and frosting up at the same time. I'm happy to have been able to get her soil right. I think she's been a pretty Happy plant, along our journey together. She's definitely making some flowers a Happy plant would make, LOL. She's really turned out some impressive colas, and with the way her lower ones are frosted up, I still have quite the show ahead of me. 

I staked the I.G. on two different occasions. I don't like digging those damn bamboo stakes into the rootball, so I keep them on the side slowly working them down twisting them in a single direction to keep trauma down on the roots. Her tops just got too big for her, and she flopped, as you see in the above pics. She has taken on some very nice purple tones too. Frosty tops, frosty lowers. Veg her in 2 square feet, and she fills out to a square meter full of beautiful, dense flowers. I have to once again, recommend this strain to, ANYONE!

Have a blessed day everyone. Peace & Love.


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 12, 2013)

No pics this morning, although I am pulling the I.G. in about an hour I guess. This morning I'm gonna tell you a story I think. When I turned 11 I started to constantly complain about my stomach, always telling my mother it hurt, and was cramping. I was prescribed so many different opiates throughout my life, you wouldn't believe them all if i told you. Pills, patches, needles, sublingual, anal, you name it. Any way a doc could shove it in, they did, for years! It was the only explanation for a cure, 'Oh, you just need your dose raised.' Years of slowly raising the opiates, until one day I approached my pain specialist, and told him that I knew i was really addicted to this crap. He simply told me "I can't maintain an addict" and i was on my own. WTF!!!! I'm pretty sure his other patients are addicted too, I guess you're not suppose to admit truths to your doc, right? I just wanted to have a conversation with him, not a fallout. I wasn't blaming him, it's a chemical reaction within your body, not a choice either of us had made. Anyways, I quickly called my G.P. before i had left the parking lot of the other doctor. I have been seeing him for about the same amount of time, I've been complaining of stomach pain so he gave me a script to hold me out for a bit, and talked to my pain doc in the mean time. He got nowhere with the man, and doctors usually don't fight amongst themselves so that wasn't going anywhere. I didn't expect him to fix it all anyways, he just couldn't. It was up to me to come up with my own solution this time. I chose to start smoking myself retarded. Didn't quite get the job done, I was still sick as hell. My only option at this point was a Methadone clinic. I've been going to this clinic ever day since Jan 4, of this year. My mothers B-day BTW. I went in yesterday, and dropped my dose to 5mg. I won't tell you where i started, but it was a fuck tonne higher than that folks, a fuck tonne! Next week will be my last spent going to this place in the morning. All this has been possible by having been helped by people around RIU, and my loving family mostly. I was given everything i needed when Hamish came in my thread, and started talking OIL!! It truly has been the BHO that has gotten me through to this point. Helping me re-wire my mind in a way that doesn't depend on the opiates. 

I'll tell more of this story as my hands warm up today, they're a little stiff right now, sorry. One thing I do want to write though, is THANK YOU! to everyone who has helped me take a very frightening journey. I never thought for a moment I could have a life without the pills, and now I do. I've even gained weight tapering off the opiates, almost 32lbs now. All thanks to the oil, and organic flowers I have now. I seriously think anyone can do this if i was able, no secrets, just cannabis!

I'm going to go harvest my Iced Grapefruit now. Gotta keep the meds comin in for at least one more week. I'll grow till i die though, no worries there.

Have a blessed day folks. Peace & Love.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 12, 2013)

You Sir, are a friggin SOLDIER! You know how proud I am and how INSPIRED I am by you. You're kicking ass, taking your life back from the hands of Big Pharma. And you've accomplished a lot in a short amount of time too. Time to really give yourself a pat on the back. And not all the credit can go to the oil, sure it helps a LOT, but mostly, it has been done by your unstoppable WILL POWER. 
It's so good knowing you mate. We all love you to bits!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 12, 2013)

Myco...clear your inbox.


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 12, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> You Sir, are a friggin SOLDIER! You know how proud I am and how INSPIRED I am by you. You're kicking ass, taking your life back from the hands of Big Pharma. And you've accomplished a lot in a short amount of time too. Time to really give yourself a pat on the back. And not all the credit can go to the oil, sure it helps a LOT, but mostly, it has been done by your unstoppable WILL POWER.
> It's so good knowing you mate. We all love you to bits!


Will power, and the love like this, you guys give to me, never ending. I'm doing a little bit of last minute re-wiring today with these.


We forget about the power of natural substances sometimes. As you now know I didn't receive much help along this journey from doctors. Well, I can think of 2, one being my G.P., the other being a bad @$$ MoFo who I can't put a name to, but he sent me seeds, and kept my mind open to what it needed to be open to. I've had so much help along the way from other people though. My beautiful wife, Hamish, Pinworm, and others, I won't name, but deserve my gratitude until death. 

Psychedelics, help us re-wire our neural pathways, that would otherwise take years, and more effort than I might have to change. Making once a negative response, now into something you can handle, and walk away from. Slowly rebuilding responses into a better demeanor. I just want to be a better person, and move on from all my mistakes, than I can move on from.

Gandalf I'm all clear, and would like to talk real quick, please.

Have a blessed day folks. Peace & Love.

Thanks again for the support.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 12, 2013)

I am beyond proud of you Myco. You are a really great guy and deserve only the best. I am sorry that this happened from such a young age. That is so wrong. I sent two PMs bro.


----------



## prosperian (Oct 13, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> No pics this morning, although I am pulling the I.G. in about an hour I guess. This morning I'm gonna tell you a story I think. When I turned 11 I started to constantly complain about my stomach, always telling my mother it hurt, and was cramping. I was prescribed so many different opiates throughout my life, you wouldn't believe them all if i told you. Pills, patches, needles, sublingual, anal, you name it. Any way a doc could shove it in, they did, for years! It was the only explanation for a cure, 'Oh, you just need your dose raised.' Years of slowly raising the opiates, until one day I approached my pain specialist, and told him that I knew i was really addicted to this crap. He simply told me "I can't maintain an addict" and i was on my own. WTF!!!! I'm pretty sure his other patients are addicted too, I guess you're not suppose to admit truths to your doc, right? I just wanted to have a conversation with him, not a fallout. I wasn't blaming him, it's a chemical reaction within your body, not a choice either of us had made. Anyways, I quickly called my G.P. before i had left the parking lot of the other doctor. I have been seeing him for about the same amount of time, I've been complaining of stomach pain so he gave me a script to hold me out for a bit, and talked to my pain doc in the mean time. He got nowhere with the man, and doctors usually don't fight amongst themselves so that wasn't going anywhere. I didn't expect him to fix it all anyways, he just couldn't. It was up to me to come up with my own solution this time. I chose to start smoking myself retarded. Didn't quite get the job done, I was still sick as hell. My only option at this point was a Methadone clinic. I've been going to this clinic ever day since Jan 4, of this year. My mothers B-day BTW. I went in yesterday, and dropped my dose to 5mg. I won't tell you where i started, but it was a fuck tonne higher than that folks, a fuck tonne! Next week will be my last spent going to this place in the morning. All this has been possible by having been helped by people around RIU, and my loving family mostly. I was given everything i needed when Hamish came in my thread, and started talking OIL!! It truly has been the BHO that has gotten me through to this point. Helping me re-wire my mind in a way that doesn't depend on the opiates.
> 
> I'll tell more of this story as my hands warm up today, they're a little stiff right now, sorry. One thing I do want to write though, is THANK YOU! to everyone who has helped me take a very frightening journey. I never thought for a moment I could have a life without the pills, and now I do. I've even gained weight tapering off the opiates, almost 32lbs now. All thanks to the oil, and organic flowers I have now. I seriously think anyone can do this if i was able, no secrets, just cannabis!
> 
> ...


Myco, damn your post makes me tear up, and that only happens once every couple years, least that's what the wife says "not in touch with your emotions, blah, blah, blah" ha ha. Anyway, thanks for sharing. I agree that the peeps on RIU bring a vast amount of knowledge and in many regards superior medicinal benefits over the tradition pharmaceuticals. 

I hear it over and over again, in the US we are exposed to so much drug marketing and they have advertising budgets to keep cramming it down our throats. Natural remedies have always been dismissed because there is no money in it. But I think that is all going to change. It makes sense these fundamental shifts are coming as consumers, "patients", become more aware of the options and see proven cases like yours.

Keep up the good work and stay focused on your goals. If I've learned one thing in life so far, it's to execute. Everyone talks the talk, but few have the discipline, desire, and grit to see it through to the end. I know you have what it takes, brother!


----------



## Slipon (Oct 13, 2013)

we just had a Doctor, well chef Doctor (or what ever its called in English ?) in Copenhagen getting Busted with 143 plants and 1,4 kilo of dry smoke  

A Police man was running in the morning at a quieter road when he was smelling sumthing coming out of a garages  later in the day at work he and his partner was checking it out and found his little operation also found a weight and 100 pieces of plastic tubes/cones to keep pree rolled joins in


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 15, 2013)

Good Gods, you guys are so awesome. Overwhelming support like this, and my coming child have really lit a fire up under me. For one of the first times in my life I have my health, Bi-polar, garden, and family & friends behind me, and it's working pretty good so far, LOL. 
I'm sorry I fell off the map for a bit, the trip took me farther than I had originally thought I would go, LOL. I did however come up with some answers though. First off: I can't expect my wife to leave all her support here before the baby. I've needed the help of my family & friends to get through my tough spots, and she needs that now as well. Please don't think I didn't have her in mind at first, I did, I was just very excited to finally after 23 years have my life back, and to have energy to do things. It's just other people usually don't have my energy level, and I sometimes forget that. When I'm healthy, eating, and exercising, I usually only sleep about 2-5 hours a night on average. I have trouble turning off the noodle, so I tend to think alot at in bed. Anyways, I want her to have her people around like I was able to. So we've decided to move somewhere close to her work for a year, and after the baby arrives, and we're more established we'll get to a medical state. Second thing is, when I'm in Ohio, I'm gonna help fight for legalization. This is complete Bull Shit, and we all know it. Now that i have energy to fight, it's HIGH time I got in the game, and fight for what I believe in. I might have a story folks would listen to. I at least have complete documentation of everything I'll say. from quite a respected doctor in the Tri-State area. I asked if he would help me with any paper work I would need, and maybe a little more in-depth help, but never asking him for an endorsement, and his reply was simply "Whatever you need?!" So now that I have some ground to stand on, I think it's time to march a little with my green lit torch folks. It'll take me some time to get settled in some where, and to even begin fighting, but I now know I have to. I'm now focused, and know what I have to do. I'm gonna have my own family to fight for, and watch out cause I fight dirty! My dad was insane, and my step-dad was a war vet, I was never told to fight clean, you take out your opponent however you can, no matter what. Mercy is for the suicidal! 

"If you're not willing to fight for your family, you don't deserve them." ~ Gandhi 

Oh BTW, get your CBD on, I am, and it's legal folks!! http://hempmedspx.com/ Heal yourself folks, I have work to go do!

I love you guys! Again, thank you so much for the tremendous support. PEACE, LIGHT, and LOVE to you all! Myco  

EDIT: Crap, I forgot to tell you guys. 4mg now, and going down.


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 15, 2013)

Kinda where I am now.
[video=youtube;_Nb4EHY_2bI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Nb4EHY_2bI[/video]


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 15, 2013)

That sounds like a very solid plan bro. I think you are being beyond wise in being around loved ones right now for every reason you mentioned. I have nothing but respect and support for you Myco.


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 15, 2013)

You're awesome Gandalf!

I've been uber busy, as of late. I have 3 houses lined up to look at, and a couple of other properties. I scouted them all out before calling, and they're all possibilities for me to keep growing. I've made peace with growing somewhere illegal first. I have to do it, not many options for me now I think. Maybe in the future I can either get myself in a legal state, cut back my need, or even be able to quit until my kid moves out, IDK. I really do hate the fact I'm putting my family in any sort of danger. That's the only demon I'm left fighting with right now, and it's a bitch. 
If I had any funds I would sue the damn Federal Gov, citing my right to Life is being infringed upon, forget my right to Happiness. Right now I can't eat without Cannabis, and unfortunately it can't just be solved with CBD's. THC is a crucial compound in my medicinal relief, and alot of other compounds not found in single cannabanoid extracts. 
If you didn't check out the link above, you should. You can legally buy yourself CBD rich medicine in any state, patient or not. Helps with everything from arthritis to digestion. Kinda expensive though if you ask me. Exactly why we should all be allowed to grow our own.

Gotta make dinner. Peace, Love, and Light! Myco!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 15, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> You're awesome Gandalf!
> 
> I've been uber busy, as of late. I have 3 houses lined up to look at, and a couple of other properties. I scouted them all out before calling, and they're all possibilities for me to keep growing. I've made peace with growing somewhere illegal first. I have to do it, not many options for me now I think. Maybe in the future I can either get myself in a legal state, cut back my need, or even be able to quit until my kid moves out, IDK. I really do hate the fact I'm putting my family in any sort of danger. That's the only demon I'm left fighting with right now, and it's a bitch.
> If I had any funds I would sue the damn Federal Gov, citing my right to Life is being infringed upon, forget my right to Happiness. Right now I can't eat without Cannabis, and unfortunately it can't just be solved with CBD's. THC is a crucial compound in my medicinal relief, and alot of other compounds not found in single cannabanoid extracts.
> ...


I checked it out. I think it's a nice move in the right direction for all of us. The more ways the word gets out there the better.


----------



## prosperian (Oct 15, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> I have 3 houses lined up to look at, and a couple of other properties. I scouted them all out before calling, and they're all possibilities for me to keep growing. I've made peace with growing somewhere illegal first. I have to do it, not many options for me now I think. Maybe in the future I can either get myself in a legal state, cut back my need, or even be able to quit until my kid moves out, IDK. I really do hate the fact I'm putting my family in any sort of danger. That's the only demon I'm left fighting with right now, and it's a bitch!


Build a stealth grow, you have the skills bro. Done right, no one will know what you have going on behind the closed door. Keep it small too and it will go unnoticed. Smell and sound are your primary enemies. I don't even worry about heat sigs on small grows unless I'm smoking a paranoia strain, hee hee. LED took care of that issue for me anyway. Get a PO box close to your next home and have everything shipped off site. Don't forget to use a VPN so they can't track your computer IP. 

Oh, and take time off the grow for a couple months at a time. All that pressure your feeling about growing and exposing the family takes it's toll. Downtime freshens you back up and keeps you diligent. With your experience and resources you can put a stealth grow together pretty quickly. Just some suggestions from a fellow stealth grower with a family.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 16, 2013)

How are you doing today Myco? I hope things are cool bro.


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 17, 2013)

It's amazing how busy you can get when you let yourself. 

Pros, solid advice brother. I think I will be a little more stealth about everything in the future. I've let myself become a little more relaxed about it all recently. I don't live in a place where people call the cops for, well, for anything really, LOL. I've liquidated over $1500 from my small armory, and think I might get me a led rig in the future. Dang, I think I've taken myself down to like 20 firearms now, what will I ever do.

I have some pics today. I didn't really take any of the Iced Grapefruit, too much going on, LOL. I do however have a couple of my Y47, and a couple of the Critical Jack Herer clone I popped in a coffee cup, and was giving G.H. Rapid Start. Just a drop a day with tap water, not bubbled. 

Critical Jack clone


Yumboldt47

Thank you again guys, for the continued support. I dropped to 3mg today, and will probably have to finish up next week as far as that's concerned. I was hoping to finish this week, but hey shit happens. My laptop is giving me alot of misery, so I can't leave it on all day like I used to, but I'll be back on between 12-1 this afternoon.

I wanted to write a little something explaining how much I appreciate all the help, kind words, and support, but I'm actually a little lost for words. All I can really say is, I love you guys, THANKS!

Myco


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 18, 2013)

Good morning guys, how's it going?

I made a small purchase last night with some armory funds, LOL. I was thinking about the immediate future, and how my time will soon be monopolized. I'm also not gonna have a trimmer to clean up all my flowers soon. So, I bought myself a bowl trimmer. It has adjustable depth cut, stainless steel blades, clear dome top, and some other nice options. It was only like $170 after 3-5 day shipping, and tax. I was watching you tube videos, and reading reviews on a couple of different forums. I went with the one I got because of what I seen, and read. After i try it out I'll let you guys know which one. If it works like crap I don't want to be responsible for someone else picking one up. From what I seen though, it should be alot of fun to mess around with. I'll of course put the time into the terminal cola tops, but the rest is gonna go in the bowl for now on I think. I'll test it on my Yumboldt47.

I've been eating like no tomorrow, and working out like a mad man trying to give my body a chance with the quick drop, and i have to say it's working a charm. I can now do 10 one arm chin-ups, either arm, and am up to 120 sit-ups a day split into 2 sets. I've gained 38lbs to date, and most of it is on my upper body. I'm pretty sure I ate about 3400 calories yesterday, and worked out about 2 hours in total. I thought I wouldn't be able to move this morning, but I'm not all that sore. I think it's because most of the calories I ate yesterday were protein, and carbs. I put a chin-up bar in my living room doorway, and whenever I pass it i do 10 chin-ups both arms, and 3 one handed each arm. It doesn't take, but 10 seconds or so, and it's a good way to keep loose.

My wife, and I have 2 more houses to look at today. One is looking really promising. I also have a house to look at tomorrow that's out in the country a bit. It's actually closer to my wifes work though, so I'm liking that alot.

I couldn't lower my dose today because the doc wasn't at the clinic this morning when i got there, so I'll be on 3mg for the weekend. Monday I'll drop to 2mg though, and Wednesday will be 1mg, and then I'll finish up with Friday being my last day. I might be able to do it a little faster, but I'll have to see how my body reacts to it next week. Either way next week is it though. 

Enjoy your weekend folks. Peace, Light, and Love. Myco

Take a listen, if you have the time:[video=youtube;KLddcOFJ0nU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLddcOFJ0nU[/video]


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 18, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> Good morning guys, how's it going?
> 
> I made a small purchase last night with some armory funds, LOL. I was thinking about the immediate future, and how my time will soon be monopolized. I'm also not gonna have a trimmer to clean up all my flowers soon. So, I bought myself a bowl trimmer. It has adjustable depth cut, stainless steel blades, clear dome top, and some other nice options. It was only like $170 after 3-5 day shipping, and tax. I was watching you tube videos, and reading reviews on a couple of different forums. I went with the one I got because of what I seen, and read. After i try it out I'll let you guys know which one. If it works like crap I don't want to be responsible for someone else picking one up. From what I seen though, it should be alot of fun to mess around with. I'll of course put the time into the terminal cola tops, but the rest is gonna go in the bowl for now on I think. I'll test it on my Yumboldt47.
> 
> ...


 One-armed chin-ups. I'm still built to heavily for those ROFL. Even if I trim down as much as I can, still a heavy bastard. You sound like you'll do great as a climber. Got any walls around you can go mess around on mate? Might be the ideal hobby for you brother. Keeps the body super strong, and the mind intensely focused. My cliffhanging mates are some of the most peaceful and happy people I know. Not everybody can do it. 

Counting down the last week eh?! BADASS. Just plain BADASS. A tip of the hat to you, Sir! All the best with the house-hunt and the move bro. It can be intensely stressful moving. A spot out in the country sounds like what you need. I am hoping this works out for you!!!

Love and Light!


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 18, 2013)

You know me so well bro. I live around a place called Red River Gorge. Me, and a friend go down there alot, and climb all over the place. You're not suppose to sleep in the over hangs, but we always find the highest cuts, and sleep up in em like birds. When there's storms, it's just bad @$$. And yes, I've taken shrooms up there too, LOL. Mainly we just go down there, and hike around when he needs a break from his job, but we'll be going down alot more now that I'm healthy, I'll drag his butt if I have to. I've always been a natural climber. I have a slender build with reach like you wouldn't believe. I really don't like basketball though, LOL, IDK why. Give me a vert to climb, I'm smokin a joey at the top before you're roped off. That's something I've never liked, ROPES, always mess me up when I climb. Totally messes up my concentration on what I have to do. You shouldn't be climbing if all you're thinking about is falling, you know.

Last week bro! After Monday it's all up hill! Friday I figure will make a nice exit. I was approached by my counselor today, and she asked me if I would speak in the orientation class next weekend. I thought I wouldn't have to go there, but I of course told her, yes. She just wants me to talk about withdrawal, and getting through it, and some other junk. I told her i go home, and smoke a butt ton of hash. She laughed, and told me to mention that after the class if I wanted to. I'll talk about how the exercise helps as well, and maybe some foods that are easy on ya. My first chance to start giving back, LOL. 

I decided to give my Skunk#11 to a friend, and my old BubbleGummer too. That way I can get them back after I move. I kept my Bay11 though, I couldn't give her up, besides I need to keep my tent going until the last minute. I'm not 100% sure when I'm moving, I just know it will be soon right now. I threw 2 clones of the BG into mugs, and Xplanted my CJH clone into soil. I have the female Mink pretty big now, and she's pretty sat dom for sure. I also have the Snowbud happier now, and vegging along too. The male Mink will be put into flower with the Bay11 soon, and I'm gonna thin out all but a couple of sacs, and just pollinate the Bay11 some. I'll work the timing so it's not too heavy of a pollination, and then toss him. Oh yeah, I'll take a clone before even putting him into flower though, as I really do like this dude. i love to supercrop him, and smell my fingers afterwards. He's turned into a nice sweet piney smell now, with a touch of lemon, and oh is he sticky.

I can see Stow, and Gandalf are making friendly bets with their avatars, ROFL. I'm not sure who's winning though?! 

I know I'm missing out on alot guys, but it will all be worth it soon. Have a great weekend, I should be able to pop on a bit more then. 

Peace, Light, and Love. Myco


----------



## calvinjones1200 (Oct 18, 2013)

Nice plants bro and I noticed the stem on picture 2... I'm wondering how can i get my plants like that?? I have a fan and a CFL but the plant is only 3 weeks and 19 days old.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 18, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> You know me so well bro. I live around a place called Red River Gorge. Me, and a friend go down there alot, and climb all over the place. You're not suppose to sleep in the over hangs, but we always find the highest cuts, and sleep up in em like birds. When there's storms, it's just bad @$$. And yes, I've taken shrooms up there too, LOL. Mainly we just go down there, and hike around when he needs a break from his job, but we'll be going down alot more now that I'm healthy, I'll drag his butt if I have to. I've always been a natural climber. I have a slender build with reach like you wouldn't believe. I really don't like basketball though, LOL, IDK why. Give me a vert to climb, I'm smokin a joey at the top before you're roped off. That's something I've never liked, ROPES, always mess me up when I climb. Totally messes up my concentration on what I have to do. You shouldn't be climbing if all you're thinking about is falling, you know.
> 
> Last week bro! After Monday it's all up hill! Friday I figure will make a nice exit. I was approached by my counselor today, and she asked me if I would speak in the orientation class next weekend. I thought I wouldn't have to go there, but I of course told her, yes. She just wants me to talk about withdrawal, and getting through it, and some other junk. I told her i go home, and smoke a butt ton of hash. She laughed, and told me to mention that after the class if I wanted to. I'll talk about how the exercise helps as well, and maybe some foods that are easy on ya. My first chance to start giving back, LOL.
> 
> ...


I am really happy to hear things are moving forward Myco. I am proud of you man. I hope you like the one out in the country better. Peace and quiet. 

I think it's great that you are working out. If you want to gain some upper body mass try hooking a dumbell or a weight to your waist via a belt. Add enough weight that allows you do to 4-5 pullups. Do five sets of 5 with a minute rest in between. Do the walks but don't get too crazy with your cardio for awhile. You don't want to burn too many calories. I have to do high sets with high volume (amount of reps) because I can get big real fast if I lift heavy. Can your stomach handle weight gain powders which are associated with bulking up? I could put weight on you fast. Good weight. Not fat. Aside from snowboarding and growing my own personal meds, lifting and interval training are my passions. I think it's great you are working out. That is damn impressive with the one arm pull ups. 

You should be really proud that your counselor asked you to speak to the new group. That is really cool. You're a great guy so it's not surprising to me at all. I am glad you have a counselor to talk to. It's important. When my younger brother was dying I started to talk to someone. I have kept seeing her ever since. It's great to get shit out of your head and get an honest perspective. 

Keep up the great work. It will be so worth it. Pass on my respects to Mrs. Myco and the family.


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 18, 2013)

Hey Calvin, glad to see you man. I'm not sure exactly what pic you're talking about, but if your talking stalk/stem it's probably the Mainlining thing. It's just topping your plant, and when the new growths take off, you pull them down horizontal. There is a whole thread about the technique. I would search through it if you're interested as it will have more info in there, but there's some in this thread too. Sorry, but not sure where.

Thanks for the info with the pullups Gandalf, on it brother. I have quite a bit of different weight sets actually. My father was a friggin grizzley bear, and had an array of lifting equipment. I ended up with a really nice curl bar, along with more weights than I know what to do with. I've actually propped plants up on those circular plastic covered concrete weights, LOL. I didn't want the heavy gear that I would never be able to set up, so I snagged all the small stuff. 
I have a cross back shoulder holster that I could easily hook weights to, I think that would work great for the pullup situation. I'll also get out that curl bar now that I thought about the dang thing. I haven't tried protein powders or anything like that in a long time, as they're usually made with milk whey, and that crap [email protected]#KS me up. I'm gonna look for some sort of protein, or weight gain powder I can digest, and start packing it in. Otherwise I'm eating insane amounts of food, not that it's bad, but it takes all day to cook & clean & cook & clean, and so on.
You never stop surprising me Gandalf, you're quite the hobbyist bro. I should have figured you were into weights though, snowboarding, football, and all the outside interests. I now know who to ask about my new emerging interest. SWEET!

Take er easy folks. Peace & Love.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 18, 2013)

calvinjones1200 said:


> Nice plants bro and I noticed the stem on picture 2... I'm wondering how can i get my plants like that?? I have a fan and a CFL but the plant is only 3 weeks and 19 days old.


 If you want your plants to look like Myco's it is very easy: You have to read this entire thread, and copy what he does, to the letter. There is no shame in doing this. I am stealing all Gandalf's techs at the moment, my goal was literally to have plants look exactly like his do, shining with life, literally glowing from the inside. And after 2 or three short month, finally, here it is:







Next up, I want Myco's yields, so I am stealing his training techniques. Also pretty evident in the pic above really. It looks like Myco's plants and Gandalf's plants came together and made a little baby LOL...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 18, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> Hey Calvin, glad to see you man. I'm not sure exactly what pic you're talking about, but if your talking stalk/stem it's probably the Mainlining thing. It's just topping your plant, and when the new growths take off, you pull them down horizontal. There is a whole thread about the technique. I would search through it if you're interested as it will have more info in there, but there's some in this thread too. Sorry, but not sure where.
> 
> Thanks for the info with the pullups Gandalf, on it brother. I have quite a bit of different weight sets actually. My father was a friggin grizzley bear, and had an array of lifting equipment. I ended up with a really nice curl bar, along with more weights than I know what to do with. I've actually propped plants up on those circular plastic covered concrete weights, LOL. I didn't want the heavy gear that I would never be able to set up, so I snagged all the small stuff.
> I have a cross back shoulder holster that I could easily hook weights to, I think that would work great for the pullup situation. I'll also get out that curl bar now that I thought about the dang thing. I haven't tried protein powders or anything like that in a long time, as they're usually made with milk whey, and that crap [email protected]#KS me up. I'm gonna look for some sort of protein, or weight gain powder I can digest, and start packing it in. Otherwise I'm eating insane amounts of food, not that it's bad, but it takes all day to cook & clean & cook & clean, and so on.
> ...


 When I feel like some exercise I get the Strat out the case and power up the ol' valve amp. Whaaaat, it's pretty heavy. LOL, I am actually not kidding. My left forearm is all knobbly and veined from playing, and my right bicep is in much better shape than the left one. Those get a LOT of work-outs. The rest of my body, well, not so much.


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 18, 2013)

That is one beautiful plant MH. I'm assuming that's one of your Dream Beavers. I can't wait to see one in it's full glory, flowering like a rose. 
I'll tell you what bro, if you get the frostiness of Gandalf's strains, with the bulk of the I.G. I just pulled, I'll never grow anything again if it doesn't come from Bodhi. That is a combination I've lost sleep over, LOL. If anybody can do that, it would probably be somebody like Bodhi or GGG. 
I can't wait to get set-up somewhere new. I'm gonna make sure I'll have the room I need, and the security too. Plus i'll be able to pop my GGG seeds, WoooHooo. O.B. Ripper, and Miss Colombia. Sativa & Indica, covered! And probably in ways I can't even comprehend.

Oh crap. I forgot to tell you guys. I went into a jar of the Green Poison I chopped not long ago, and this stuff is a little spacey. It tastes great, and has an effect, up-stairs, and really gets you moving. I'm really loving this stuff now.

Peace & Love. Myco.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 18, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> That is one beautiful plant MH. I'm assuming that's one of your Dream Beavers. I can't wait to see one in it's full glory, flowering like a rose.
> I'll tell you what bro, if you get the frostiness of Gandalf's strains, with the bulk of the I.G. I just pulled, I'll never grow anything again if it doesn't come from Bodhi. That is a combination I've lost sleep over, LOL. If anybody can do that, it would probably be somebody like Bodhi or GGG.
> I can't wait to get set-up somewhere new. I'm gonna make sure I'll have the room I need, and the security too. Plus i'll be able to pop my GGG seeds, WoooHooo. O.B. Ripper, and Miss Colombia. Sativa & Indica, covered! And probably in ways I can't even comprehend.
> 
> ...


Every female OB Ripper I have is a keeper. It is a great strain. I'll post up some pictures of it tonight in the tea thread. It's due.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 19, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> That is one beautiful plant MH. I'm assuming that's one of your Dream Beavers. I can't wait to see one in it's full glory, flowering like a rose.
> I'll tell you what bro, if you get the frostiness of Gandalf's strains, with the bulk of the I.G. I just pulled, I'll never grow anything again if it doesn't come from Bodhi. That is a combination I've lost sleep over, LOL. If anybody can do that, it would probably be somebody like Bodhi or GGG.
> I can't wait to get set-up somewhere new. I'm gonna make sure I'll have the room I need, and the security too. Plus i'll be able to pop my GGG seeds, WoooHooo. O.B. Ripper, and Miss Colombia. Sativa & Indica, covered! And probably in ways I can't even comprehend.
> 
> ...


 I don't think it is co-incidence to find that hardcore Gage fans are the same people as hardcore Bodhi fans. I see no reason on this planet to spend my money with anybody else, ever again. Both get the same compliments, both have an incredibly loyal following, only difference really is I think the boys at Gage manage to keep lines going for a lot longer. Bodhi's like a one-man-show version of Gage, which makes his beans total collector's items. 

I saw a few grows of Miss Colombia, and I was thinking about how well she'd suit your garden Myco. I was actually going to link you to a test grow. The Skunk really shines through. Most beautiful I have seen Miss Colombia was with just a topping and a tiny bit of LST. She makes this huge bush of Skunk-looking buds. HEAVY, GREASY, sparkling like nobody's business. If I had to place a wager on what is the PERFECT strain for your garden, that would be it. 

Yup, spot on, that's my favourite Dream Beaver pheno. Her name is Milla. Absolute elegance in motion. From what I can gather on BreedBay and a few other places, I am kinda pioneering the Dream Beaver a little. I sure hope I get to snag one of the packs left at the 'tude soon as I get some spare cash again. I actually want two more packs lol. I think the name put a lot of people off. But it is a cross that Bodhi got more excited about and put more effort into naming etc than any other. And if the breeder treats it as his little pet, then you just know, something spectacular is going to come out of it... Fans are getting frost already. She's going to be a monster. Mid next week I should have some exciting pics


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 19, 2013)

Hmmm. Gage and Bodhi crosses anyone? I think you are right on Hamish. I can't wait to see the runs you will have going while I am in the subzero.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 19, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Hmmm. Gage and Bodhi crosses anyone? I think you are right on Hamish. I can't wait to see the runs you will have going while I am in the subzero.


 I forget how cold it gets there. I think the coldest it really gets here is around 3 degrees C, aside from a few nights in winter that go sub-zero. I am hoping like all hell to keep it pumping through summer all the way. New vents and extractor should help, the vents alone dropped temps a big huge fat stack, and made the A/C a whole ton more efficient too. I haven't had to run A/C yet, thank gods for that. Flowering at night helps lol...
I've also been thinking of Gage and Bodhi mixes. Something like Tranquil Elephantizer x Grape Stomper, two legends combining. The idea gives me goosebumps. Those guys really should do a collab. Just look at what happened when Nevil and Shanti Baba worked together...


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm completely with Gandalf, I think watching your summer grow will keep alot of us popsicles thawed for a bit. Popping in here, and being able to see all that sun on some beautiful women out in the African outback will be fun, LOL! 
I really do want to spend a little time working on my Dank I think. I've worked out swelling alright strains, and coming up with the yields I need, now it's time to put that aside for a bit, and work on the Chronic! I think starting with some Gage strains after I get a little more space will be an awesome start. If all the seeds pop that I have of the 2 strains, I'm almost guaranteed a male, and a female of each. Then I'll have to work out the picture problem with my usb scope, cause all my pics will be trich shots, LOL.
I think I'll be getting some Bodhi gear in the future too. Probably something with some Appy in it.
Here's a cross (Tranquil Elephantizer x O.B. Ripper) = Elephant Ripper, Oh yea! That is definitely something I'll have in mind for the future, LOL.
Gotta make some bacon, and eggs! Time for second breakfast, LOL. My wife says I should just start making Break Feast's, but it's hard to eat it all at once. Anyways off to eat. Gods I love typing that, it's almost sexy! 
Enjoy your weekend folks. Peace & Love!


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 19, 2013)

I was doing some research online, and came up with some of that protein powder that's suppose to be 99.7% lactose free. that's usually what hangs me up with those powders I think, so one that doesn't have it should work alright I hope. It's called whey protein isolate. It's suppose to be the better of the whey proteins anyways. Considering how much protein you can pick up in powder form, to what you would have to eat otherwise in meats, and such the stuff is a steal, LOL. I'll get me a couple flavors of that, plus some bars to munch on, and I should be cool for a bit.
Here's a depressing fact, look at a snickers bar nutrition facts, and then look at an energy bar or something like that. Not a whole lot of difference really, unless your buying protein bars, and then there's just more protein, but it's hard to digest protein usually. Good grief, America's food is just......CRAP! What a horrible reality to come to after being in a food coma. Anybody that looks healthy at all is working their ass off, LOL, Literally!
I did that class this morning, and oh was it depressing. I did get to talk to one person afterwards about Cannabis. I gave him a chunk of C99 dry ice hash I had pressed, and maybe a gram or so of Blue O.G., just whatever I had on me to roll afterwards. The guy just looked green, so I knew he wanted to be elsewhere, but he was where he was, so I knew there was something in him that could get the guy through it all. Most people just need some help, and they can do it themselves, others need more help than I have to offer right now. It felt good to give the dude some smoke. No skin off my nose, and he was blown away by the quality, very appreciative. Asked me if I wanted to go on a doobie cruise, but I had to get goin my own direction. I'm tellin you guys now if these clinics could offer cannabis, they would have success stories, and not addicts showing up everyday for years. I know of a woman that has been going to this clinic for 7 going on 8 years! WTF is that, and why is it ok for that place to maintain an addict, but my pain doc threw me to the side like cancer? One day I will see that man again!

I hope everyone is enjoying their weekend. Thanks for reminding me about those powders Gandalf, only powders I'll do now, LOL.

Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 19, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> I'm completely with Gandalf, I think watching your summer grow will keep alot of us popsicles thawed for a bit. Popping in here, and being able to see all that sun on some beautiful women out in the African outback will be fun, LOL!
> I really do want to spend a little time working on my Dank I think. I've worked out swelling alright strains, and coming up with the yields I need, now it's time to put that aside for a bit, and work on the Chronic! I think starting with some Gage strains after I get a little more space will be an awesome start. If all the seeds pop that I have of the 2 strains, I'm almost guaranteed a male, and a female of each. Then I'll have to work out the picture problem with my usb scope, cause all my pics will be trich shots, LOL.
> I think I'll be getting some Bodhi gear in the future too. Probably something with some Appy in it.
> Here's a cross (Tranquil Elephantizer x O.B. Ripper) = Elephant Ripper, Oh yea! That is definitely something I'll have in mind for the future, LOL.
> ...


 Ooooh if you want something with the legendary Appalachia male, you'll have to jump on whatever is at the mug shop NOW. Two reasons: The Appy is gone. That's right, no more Appalachia crosses. The era of Sat dom Bodhi strains has come to a close for now. Second reason, Bodhi's not going to re-stock at the 'tude. The auctions sell out pretty much instantly. So it's all about to get a lot more exclusive and a lot harder to get... I'm watching him like a hawk on BreedBay. Will keep you posted about what happens I promise.

Or you'll have to make a drive up to Gandalf's and get a clone when he decides to run the Sunshine Daydream


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 19, 2013)

Forgot to mention: I think it is a GOOD thing you had a depressing experience with that 'class' today. Just further proof that your pain 'doc' had no fucking business sending you to that place. Most addicts are people that have given up hope. You were literally forced into that boat. Goddammit you didn't even get a proper high out of it. It was NOT caused by escapism, but survival. 

You have very little in common with those people. You want a good life. You are willing to work for a good life. You WANT to improve yourself. They do NOT. Huge difference mate. Forget about doing anything for those people. You can't do anything for a person that won't help himself, you can only waste valuable energy that way brother. There are people that need you more than they do. Just look around and you'll find 'em fast!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 19, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> I was doing some research online, and came up with some of that protein powder that's suppose to be 99.7% lactose free. that's usually what hangs me up with those powders I think, so one that doesn't have it should work alright I hope. It's called whey protein isolate. It's suppose to be the better of the whey proteins anyways. Considering how much protein you can pick up in powder form, to what you would have to eat otherwise in meats, and such the stuff is a steal, LOL. I'll get me a couple flavors of that, plus some bars to munch on, and I should be cool for a bit.
> Here's a depressing fact, look at a snickers bar nutrition facts, and then look at an energy bar or something like that. Not a whole lot of difference really, unless your buying protein bars, and then there's just more protein, but it's hard to digest protein usually. Good grief, America's food is just......CRAP! What a horrible reality to come to after being in a food coma. Anybody that looks healthy at all is working their ass off, LOL, Literally!
> I did that class this morning, and oh was it depressing. I did get to talk to one person afterwards about Cannabis. I gave him a chunk of C99 dry ice hash I had pressed, and maybe a gram or so of Blue O.G., just whatever I had on me to roll afterwards. The guy just looked green, so I knew he wanted to be elsewhere, but he was where he was, so I knew there was something in him that could get the guy through it all. Most people just need some help, and they can do it themselves, others need more help than I have to offer right now. It felt good to give the dude some smoke. No skin off my nose, and he was blown away by the quality, very appreciative. Asked me if I wanted to go on a doobie cruise, but I had to get goin my own direction. I'm tellin you guys now if these clinics could offer cannabis, they would have success stories, and not addicts showing up everyday for years. I know of a woman that has been going to this clinic for 7 going on 8 years! WTF is that, and why is it ok for that place to maintain an addict, but my pain doc threw me to the side like cancer? One day I will see that man again!
> 
> ...


Sorry it was depressing bro. Yeah I say to hell with that doc. He'll run into his own demons someday of some sort. Try to go easy with the powders at first. Just let your system get used to it before slamming them in. I know of some other big time tricks to accelerate muscle growth and weight gain too. As with anything, it's all about the timing. I used to use this product until it bulked me up to the good old days of the Big Ten again. 

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/stack-up-pwo-shake-with-dextrose.htm

http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/aap/karbolyn.html

I used to mix the Karbolyn with the protein powder. Let me know what powders you think may work. I use whey isolate. I know of some great ones that are done right. Not all isolates are the same. I hope you don't mind my boldness to want to jump in on you.  Take a peek into Casein protein too. We want a blend that does not burn off completely in an hour or two. 

http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/opt/cas.html

I am always around.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 19, 2013)

I have a little thought about the pain doc I would like to share with you all. It hit me when I was thinking about the incredible difference you have made in your life, Myco. Thing is, I am yet to meet one medical professional that does not care on a deep level about everybody under his care. So I am saying what I am saying under that assumption, that the guy is indeed a human being.
What if, and this is total hypothesis here, what if he has gone through this a few times. Patients becoming addicted to the medicines he prescribes. I mean, in his field, it must be a pretty common thing, really. Chronic pain brings chronic use of medication and that has but one outcome. What if he knew that within a year you'd sort yourself out? Because you're the kind of guy that would WANT to? 
It is possible that it might have been his past experience that what seems like a bullshit approach is the ONLY way to really help. Put you on your own two feet so to speak. And that possibly you were ready for exactly that. I think you should at least phone him up and make an appointment to discuss this. You can't walk around feeling ill towards somebody. Stuff like this needs to be cleared up. 
Like I said, a few assumptions lead to this thinking right here, but I try to believe that everybody goes about what they do with the best intentions. OK sure the road to hell was paved in good intentions, but in the end, putting you in that shitty position and lumping you in with a bunch of folks that are so far removed from your situation it isn't even funny was actually the best move he could've made. 

I know this is pretty far-out thinking. Most people would probably give me a slap upside the head for saying what I just said. But who knows man. I just can't picture any doctor simply abandoning a patient on a whim. Perhaps he expected this outcome. Whichever way, man, you are doing really fucking well. Far as I can tell from our conversations, better than you did while you were on his pain meds. 

Just a point to ponder...


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 19, 2013)

I think it's a great point you make Hamish. Unfortunately there are so many docs and so many ways docs do things. I know docs who carry people forever on one thing or the other. I am so proud of Myco for holding course on his journey here. I think it's best the way you did it bro. I can't imagine the suffering you went through to reboot your system. Remember every day and night of it. You will never be going through that again. Mrs. Myco and your coming addition are all you need now. You are going to be a great dad.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 19, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to GandalfdaGreen again



*


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 22, 2013)

You guys are amazing, really just amazing. I would now, love to make an appt to see my old pain doc. After going cold turkey over the weekend, out of frustration, I'm now 100% clean guys! Not one damn chemical in me, well that's not true, but Immodium hardly counts, LOL. I feel like a million bucks, and now that I've proved to myself I can do this crap, i feel like a billion bukcs.
Thanks for posting that info Gandalf, I'm loving all the exercising, and will read over the info in detail. I ended up getting beef protein isolate to avoid the lactose altogether. It's called Carnivor from GNC. I know GNC stuff usually sucks, but I spent some time talking to the guy in the store, and that's what he advised, so we'll see. I haven't used any yet of course, but I'll take it slow at first. I'm just looking for something to decrease catabolism now, and will be looking to actually bulk up soon enough. By the time i'm done I want my wife using my abs do wash laundry. It's amazing how fast my abdomen is strengthening up already, it had a good start with all the wretching for years, LOL. I do however need to start a better whole body workout, and not just my upper body all the time, I think.
I can't believe how you guys kept my thread going. I hadn't come in here for like 3 days, but you two kept writing me anyways. Thank you so much for that. I wouldn't for a second give up on you either. I'm back, and will be around alot more now. Thank you all for the continued support, as you can see........IT WORKED!

Peace, Light, and Love to you, and yours! Love eternally, Myco!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 22, 2013)

You are the man. I am beyond proud of you. Your strength will serve as inspiration for me. Just imagine how strong you will be in 4 months and so on. Take it easy on yourself and go slow. Your body is going to get crazy healthy so much faster now. I can't wait to hear about the progress you are making with your fitness. You really do set a high bar to keep up with. 

The Carnivor will be great. I was thinking if you can handle fiber it may be a good idea to take with your shake. Perhaps even some of the Immodium AD if you are not so good with fiber. It makes my day to see you here and to know you are doing well. People have been asking in the tea thread about you. You have a ton of support from your RIU family. Everyone here has so much respect for you bro. Thanks again for making my day. I needed that.


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 22, 2013)

*You must spread some reputation around before giving it to GandalfdaGreen again.


*


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 22, 2013)

I have the Iced Grapefruit jarred up. You all know I don't give out weights, but this was a really nice haul. 4 of the 5 jars.


I love this strain, LOL. Have a blessed day folks. Peace & Love.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 22, 2013)

Looking Dank bro. I love it.


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 22, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Looking Dank bro. I love it.


Agreed. Those are some hairy berries you got there, man. I use the same jars. I read somewhere recently about someone taking a similar size mason, RH'ing to 62%, sealing it up, wrapping it in plastic, and burrying it for the winter about a foot down in the ground wher the temps don't fluctuate. Said he got one of the best tasting 3 month cures her ever had. Makes me kinda wanna jar up a halfer of some of this bagseed, and try it out. You guys think his logic is sound?


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 22, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Looking Dank bro. I love it.


Thanks brother. Also thank you for the recent P.M.'s. So much God Damn inspiration in those to keep a mans head up for the rest of his life! I've been fighting with nausea, and the other end today too, but forget all that, I'm gonna work out! I always listen to music, always, today is a very Tupac day. Time to just get pumped, and work through it all. 
[video=youtube;uziP_pPV1Xg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uziP_pPV1Xg[/video]
Have a blessed day folks! Peace & Love.


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 22, 2013)

Pinworm said:


> Agreed. Those are some hairy berries you got there, man. I use the same jars. I read somewhere recently about someone taking a similar size mason, RH'ing to 62%, sealing it up, wrapping it in plastic, and burrying it for the winter about a foot down in the ground wher the temps don't fluctuate. Said he got one of the best tasting 3 month cures her ever had. Makes me kinda wanna jar up a halfer of some of this bagseed, and try it out. You guys think his logic is sound?


Makes alot of sense to me. The best wines, and cognacs are aged in caves where there is no fluctuation of temps. I think it would be a safe assumption it would work on our flowers. Thanks for sharing that bro, great info! I have all my extra in my very untamed basement. Far back in the dark, and cool.


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 23, 2013)

A small update.
Critical Jack clone. Happy, and thriving under the Blue Max.
Critical Jack Herer
SnowBud

I'm gonna top the CJH again today to even the canopy out a bit. I'm also going to remove the lower growth on the clone, as it will never catch up with the tops. The Blue Max light I refer to with the clone is a light that's suppose to help with Seasonal Affective Disorder, but you see what I use it for, LOL. It's a 70W 3 loop Fluoro that you can dim. It works awesome for clones, and such, and the bulbs are really cheap on 1000bulbs.com. Works pretty good.
Have a blessed day folks. Here's the music selection for this morning, LOL.
[video=youtube;7xzU9Qqdqww]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xzU9Qqdqww[/video]
Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 23, 2013)

Looking stellar Myco. Your plants look incredible as always. I am excited to see how these phenos turn out. They sure look healthy. 

I have SAD. If I did not ride (snowboard) everyday in the winter I would die. I'm going to check out the BlueMax. I am definitely in the Pursuit of Happiness bro. Gotta stay positive and keep moving forward. Loving seeing Drake in there. 

If you do pop beans anytime soon pop those OB Rippers you have. Holy shit Myco. Every pheno I have is a keeper. There are 3 distinct phenos I found. I am keeping all 3. Talk about frost. I have a bunch of F2's of the OBRs. I also crossed Sun Maiden to them. It's a damn dank show. My head is spinning. 

I have also been beyond lucky with my TGA gear. The JTR and Chernobyl are incredible. The Chern is starting to turn great colors. I have the classic pheno of each as described by Subcool. I am loving his gear. It's everything I could ever want from plants. Just sick. I crossed SunMaiden and OB Ripper to both. 

Take care all.


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 23, 2013)

View attachment 2868288

Every time I come by, you have something beautiful for me to gawk at. Oh, so healthy. Oh, so strong. I salute you, brother.


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 23, 2013)

I know you have THE DANK bro, every time I look through your pics I have to wear sunglasses for all the trich glare. Your finished flowers look like friggin disco buds. Your plants always look to have mold, but when you look closer, no it's just billions of trichs, LOL.
F2's huh?

I think I'm gonna pop the Rippers bro. My biggest concern was losing them forever. I damn well know I wouldn't be able to replace them on a whim, but it's easy enough to take a small clone, and move her. I'm pretty sure I'm gonna have to do it with the SnowBud, as I really like this plant. Structure, smell, appearance, Love it all. The O.B. Rippers are almost like having an ace up your sleeve, guaranteed winner. I watched when you were posting your pics, and HOLY SHIT! The pheno with the huge leafs that are wider than a 35mm lens, just bad @$$! They always had the craziest, healthy look to them. I really enjoyed all the Gage pics, the Sun Maidens were completely @$$hole insane too, what a strain that is. Some of those I could have swore you were growing glue. 

Now the TGA, I love some of the strains, but I have to stand where I feel there I think. Sub, is so butthole negative lately, and I'm really trying hard to clean my Karma up. I would love to run some TimeWreck, I really love what I've seen from him, and others. On the other hand Bodhi has some very amazing strains going, and an attitude I can get behind, you know. I'm in no way trying to take anything away from your plants, not for one second. I know they're Dank, but just can't do it. Believe me I'm no snob either, just trying to get right.

Now the Hybrids you made with his gear, that's all your love, patience, and attention to detail, I could get behind that. I'll attentively watch those run, and appropriately drool I'm sure.

Now the Miss Colombia I have will be a nice treat to, I'm sure. I've seen grows over at the GageGreen forum that will leave one salivating, and begging for more. I know I can pull a harvest off her like I just did with the I.G. veg her out, let her stretch, and watch her give. I know i could easily fill up the whole tent with a properly topped, and worked plant. Hmm, gives me an idear!

Starting to feel better today, and have been eating pretty good. my blood sugar is really low though, and i some times feel like i'm hallucinating. I'm use to that though it's always crashing out from under me, LOL. After i start eating better, I'll feel alot better. All in due time. I think today I'll be able to start the Carnivor at 1/4 strength I think. Remember at first less is more, LOL. I'm like a little baby clone taking root, gotta take er easy at first. Soon I'll be under that 1000W M.H. though, and bigger than you can imagine, LOL. Not being cocky, just positive guys.

Have a blessed day folks. Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 23, 2013)

I really look forward to your runs with the Gage gear. You'll never run out of the OBRs bro. From what I hear Gage won't be running them in production again thus the F2's. I also have some fresh packs in the vault. The Grape Stomper really shines in this cross. I'll pull some out tonight or tomorrow night and take some long overdue pictures. My testers will be finishing up in the next 3 weeks I hope. Today is day 49 for them. They can't go longer than 3 more weeks or I will crap myself.


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks Pin, nice to see you brother. Your thread has really blown up, nice job on that. Not surprising though, you have a really pro setup man, quite the job on the build. 

I found a really easy way to pound down the protein drinks. I just put the powder in the blender, put in some rice milk, and then pop in a cupcake, ROFL! Mix that up, and it goes down pretty easy. I'm not worried about calories here, so any way I can get as much as I can down works for me. I have all kinds of ideas now! I just happened to have some cup cakes around, and thought, Hmmm! Chocolate powder, chocolate cupcake (frosting & all), and maybe a snickers bar? I can make this crap fun. 
I need to check the tracking on the trimmer I ordered, and some other fun stuff. Have a great day folks. Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 23, 2013)

IDK what I was thinking, when I was thinking I would lose em. Friggin Duh! Palm to forehead as Hamish would say. 

I can't wait to see all the testers done bro. My mouth is watering thinking about it. When I was down I was having some severe Bud Porn withdrawals, LOL. When you get em all done, let me get my fix, I'll need it by then. 

Until Gandalf finishes the Maiden's, and the Ripper's here's some Grapefruit.


Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 23, 2013)

That is a sweet pheno. Your buds are insane. Talk about a golden silver shine. Iced is very appropriate. You will have some great meds for awhile. I love the look of exceptionally grown cannabis. Me wants.


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 24, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I love the look of exceptionally grown cannabis. Me wants.


Me too, that's why I'm always trolling your thread, LOL.

I have the trimmer coming today. I can't wait to give it a try with the Yumboldt47. I'll be hand trimming the tops, especially since they foxtailed so much, but all the lowers are going right into the trimmer after a small prep. I've had the Y47 in darkness since Mon. so I'll see for myself if the dark out is worth the time. I've done this in the past with mixed results. It seems that some strains react better to this than others, but here's having fingers crossed for this one.
I have so much trim, and smaller flowers for oil from the I.G. I'll have another ton of trim from the Y47 now, guess it's time to make oil, HUH? i got a little nauseous last night, and had an epic oil session.
After I remove the Y47, I'll be scrogging my Bay11 into place, either today or tomorrow. Really excited about that. I'll be putting another plant in there with it, but haven't exactly worked it out yet. I'm trying to get a feel of what my plants are telling me, you know. Some will be alright with a little less veg, but others will perform like crap. I'll have to go over them with some bit of scrutiny.
I picked up some chocolate pudding cake for the mixer shakes. Thought that would blend up nicely, and make them more palatable. 

A song to start your day with.
[video=youtube;pXxwxEb3akc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXxwxEb3akc[/video]
Have a blessed day folks. Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 24, 2013)

Alright guys, I tried the trimmer I bought. Over-all, I have to give it a 9 out of 10. You can pretty much get the trim as close as you like, and the clean-up wasn't as bad as I thought it would be either. Nice construction, and the ease of use couldn't be more simple. I bought the smaller model, and was happily surprised I could fit as much as I could in it. 

I started with the lower flowers, and got it tuned in. After I had a good idea of how it was working, and how the flowers needed to be cut up to be processed correctly, I was off, and runnin. I couldn't help, but sit there, and laugh when I was using it, it's so damn easy. I really felt like I was committing a crime or something, trimming is suppose to be a P.I.T.A., LOL! With this trimmer though, I was finished with an entire plant in 2 hours, including cleaning up, and putting all the flowers in my drying rack laundry thingy. After I was done I looked around, and again just started laughing, I couldn't believe I was friggin done. I started at 2:15, and was smoking a joint at 4:20 completely finished for the day.

Hey, I'm not trying to say this thing will do the job my wife can do, but it does allow me to be self sufficient, and end up with something I'm not ashamed of sharing. Personally with my arthritis, it trims up all the lowers way better than I could. I didn't put the tops in it, but there wasn't much to trim there. I touched them up by hand, and broke down everything else for the trimmer. It seems to like single nodes, pretty much no matter the size, just pop it in, turn turn turn, done! Afterwards, I just took 91% alcohol to it, and she cleaned right up. Everything is silicone, aluminum, and stainless steel. No rust, and couldn't be easier to maintain, and keep clean. It even came with an optional silicone sleeve for the gear box on the level with the grate. They sell them for like $25-$29, but it was on there when it came, can't complain about that. 
I popped in the serrated blade as I heard it was best in all the reviews, but the straight blade it came with is pretty nice too, sharp for sure. Little katana blade in a way, LOL. I just can't even tell you guys how much I like this thing, way cool toy! I believe it was $170 after shipping, and all was done, but for what I got, I would have paid double that. If this trimmer lasts for 3 plants, I would consider it worth it. I just can't do it myself. Not unless I want to be crippled, and not be able to use my hands for a day or two, and I can't do that. This thing takes something that would ALMOST be impossible for me to do, and turns it into a 2 hour job ! Who doesn't want to be self sufficient, and with this, it's possible for about anybody.
I didn't get pics of the trimmer, but I'll post a link to where I bought mine. Oh BTW, mine came with a very tiny dent that happened to knock off a foot pad on the bottom. I took a pic, and sent it to the seller, and they had a 10% discount credited to my acct within 2 hours. I love E.F.T.! I wasn't even complaining to them, I thought it was from UPS. They said they knew it was UPS, as they check every trimmer going out, but they wanted to make it right, as it's their shipper of choice. Pretty damn cool on their part if you ask me.

So in summary, I LOVE THIS TRIMMER! I know many of us have trimming hanging around our neck's like an albatross once a month or so. I'm not saying to take the easy way out, just the easier one, LOL. At least check it out.http://www.amazon.com/The-Clean-Cut-Trimmer-M-6000SBU/dp/B009W8B7B2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1382649970&sr=8-1&keywords=leaf+trimmer+m-6000s


The larger leafs in the bowl I put there to keep track of the stuff i want for hash. It has plenty of room for it all, and then some. It doesn't beat your flowers up at all, but trims them nicely IMO. Remember, this is the first time i used this trimmer too, and it has variable depths to cut at, so I'll tweak it a bit in the future. All in all, very happy. Especially considering that tray of flowers only took 2 hours! In all honesty guys, we're trimming this up to set on fire later. I think this does a killer job considering the immediate future. Plus it gives me all the trim in the world for my hash oil. Nice trim too, I was looking it over, and it's all cut fine, and clean. If you hate spending all your free time trimming, you now know what you can do about it.

Have a blessed night with your friends, and families. Peace & Love. Myco
[video=youtube;57v8c6JtcpY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57v8c6JtcpY&amp;list=RD02OMeICpLVF2Q[/video]


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 24, 2013)

I would love those yields bro. Time for me to get my ass training. I'll have to look into your trimmer. Great post. That is a nice amount of some killer looking buds. I want to thank you Myco for being such a kick ass grower and teacher. You really do get me to the next level. You are the most humble person too. I never save my trim anymore. How fucked up is that. I was looking at the SBD x FB aka HJ and I have to save that trim. I would love to get those strains tested for the CBD amounts. I would like to do it before I pick a pheno.  Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 24, 2013)

Fuck yea. I'm jealous. But, dude, with the amount of dense, dank gnarliness you produce, a trimmer in sort of a necessity. Don't want to wind up with carpal tunnel from growing medicine to aleviate arthritis, ya know?One time I clamped a drill in a vice horizontally (even with the edge of the shop table), and used a long drill bit to trim my meds. Worked great. Little larfy though. So, I had to retire her.


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 25, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I would love those yields bro. Time for me to get my ass training. I'll have to look into your trimmer. Great post. That is a nice amount of some killer looking buds. I want to thank you Myco for being such a kick ass grower and teacher. You really do get me to the next level. You are the most humble person too. I never save my trim anymore. How fucked up is that. I was looking at the SBD x FB aka HJ and I have to save that trim. I would love to get those strains tested for the CBD amounts. I would like to do it before I pick a pheno.  Thanks for the pics.


I hear you about the testing brother. It would be really nice to find out what we're all medicating with. Another PITA that our government hands us to deal with blindly. Your looking for CBD too, not illegal. All I can advise is to take the trim blast it, and see what comes out. Keep track of the clones like you do, and when you do each batch you'll be able to get a better idea of what's in each plant. Pretty much all we can do really.
I think with the trimmer you would keep all your trim, and process it. It all just falls in the bowl, and then you spread it out on a window screen to dry. Pop it all in a jar or baggie to store, and use later, Love it.



Pinworm said:


> Fuck yea. I'm jealous. But, dude, with the amount of dense, dank gnarliness you produce, a trimmer in sort of a necessity. Don't want to wind up with carpal tunnel from growing medicine to aleviate arthritis, ya know?One time I clamped a drill in a vice horizontally (even with the edge of the shop table), and used a long drill bit to trim my meds. Worked great. Little larfy though. So, I had to retire her.


That drill thing is awesome dude! I love being inventive, and I hate trimming, LOL. I hear you about growing meds for arthritis, and ending up with carpal tunnel trimming. Not what the Gods intended if you ask me. Your right about needing the trimmer bro, with a perpetual harvest I would be spending too much time at a table with scissors in my gnarly hands.

Today is all about cleaning out the tent, and getting things ready for the next run. I hate having the box down, but she'll be blazing away again soon enough. Until then I'll have plenty of meds. I'll also be getting the O.B. Rippers in soil today, and hopefully get to make a little oil too. I've been waking in the mornings with nausea, and it's been taking the wind out of me in the mornings. I have 8mg ODT Zofran, but refuse to take any. I should find someone with cancer, and give all that stuff to em. Especially considering the tablets were over $100 a piece. Before they were generic they were even more, WTF? I'm sorry to say, but Pharma doesn't give 2 shits about your health. If they did they wouldn't expect you to mortgage you house for medicine.

Anyways, I'll post pics of the drying flowers so you guys can take a look, and make up your own minds about the trimmer. Personally, I love the thing.

Have ablessed day everyone. Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 25, 2013)

You are spot on bro. Pharma does not give a shit. It is a shame. I hope you feel better bro. 

Post #1750 in the tea thread will show you your OBR phenos you will get.


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 25, 2013)

I don't know how to take a picture from your thread to post it in here, but I would to class the place up a bit. Those are some amazing plants man, just incredible! Next on my agenda, germing Ripper!
Gods, the energy those pics just gave me is awesome man. All the ideas I have for breeding with those now, are insane. I have G-13 Skunk, Mink (WW X Sk#1), Afghani Skunk, Sugar Haze, SleeSkunk, Kali Bubba, Blue Satellite, and they're all getting a dusting from a Male, or the reverse. Oh crap, this is gonna be alot of fun. The Breeders Boutique gear will get it to, when they get ran. Messin with the autos for all that time, I got pretty good at selectively dusting a girl. Lots of ways to go about it really, it's just about finding what you like. I like to take a paper lunch bag, and sprinkle the pollen in it. Then take the bag closed, like you were gonna hyperventilate into it, puffed up with a tiny bit of air, but not enough to where you open it it will exhale or whatever, and then put it over your branch you want to pollinate. Hold the opening over the stem, and then shake the bag some. After you pollinate the flowers, pull the bag off, very gently, closing it as soon as it's off, and put it into a bucket of waiting water. Works pretty good if all the air flow is dead, and you don't want to fuss around with moving your girls. I never dust more than a single males pollen at a time, so if a bit does go stray you'll know where it came from. I'll take some pics one day of all the stupid auto seeds I have, I think you would be surprised. I was sick for so long, and I had alot of fun, just coming up with different names, LMAO! Plus it gave me time to keep detailed notes of everything I was doing.
Thanks for the pics over in your Tea thread man, what a boost for the day. Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 25, 2013)

If you get any room to run another bean or two take a long look at the Psycho Killer from BB. I still to this day put my BB Engineers' Dream right at the front which is beginning to become a real good problem around here. The Casey Jones in your ED is a very special plant. Sorry to be a strain pusher bro. There is just so much dank to grow and so little time. For real. This morning's SM is a crusher. It's the Grape Dimetapp pheno. Smells like a grape popsicle with a sour chem zap at the end on the sides and back corners of your tongue.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 25, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> If you get any room to run another bean or two take a long look at the Psycho Killer from BB. I still to this day put my BB Engineers' Dream right at the front which is beginning to become a real good problem around here. The Casey Jones in your ED is a very special plant. Sorry to be a strain pusher bro. There is just so much dank to grow and so little time. For real. This morning's SM is a crusher. It's the Grape Dimetapp pheno. Smells like a grape popsicle with a sour chem zap at the end on the sides and back corners of your tongue.


It is definitely time for you to run some of those Bodhi beans. The SSDD will give you the yields you've been dreaming of mate. Just double the pot size from anything you've ever used before. If anybody can review a strain and see if it truly ranks with the best it is you. I'd love to know how GDG thinks Bodhi's gear rates in comparison to Gage and the rest. 

Time for both you fellas to get BreedBay accounts. THAT place is friggin next-level. I'd love top be able to link you stuff there but it is useless if you don't have an account.

Gansalf, I am seeing the kind of elite stuff that I feel BELONGS in your garden out on the Bay. Next-level shit from smaller breeders. Tons of limited drops and auctions. You NEED to be there. NO BS, just like the Gage forums. My jaw just drops every time I log in there.

Myco, there's a guy on BB, runs a legit cannabis extractions lab, processing off mostly Bodhi gear. I have NEVER seen oil like that. And he gives away all his tricks too. Your mind will be blown. DEFINITELY people you need to meet. I saw that thread and your future all at once. The guys have actually come up with a business so jacked and beautiful it surpasses my wildest dreams. They raised the bar on dreams!!!

If you do open an account just make sure to complete account details or it won't pass moderation... Would love to see you guys on the Bay


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 25, 2013)

Great info Hamish. I need to pop them. Keep me on point. You're right. I am going to look into your advice today. I appreciate it bro.


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 25, 2013)

Breedbay huh? I have some limited time ATM, but it's definitely on the To Do List. Extractions Lab, check! Ok, so I'll be getting on that part of the To Do List a bit faster than I planned, LOL. Raising the bar on dreams, crap that's what I'm all about. I never sleep, and rarely dream, but it's something to strive for, 'Better Dreams'! I like that.

I decided to go ahead, and pop the Engineers' Dream, G-13 Skunk, and O.B. Rippers! I have 2 ED, 3 OBR, and I'm gonna pop 3 of the 10, G Skunk. Gives me plenty to work with for now, and not alot to move later. All of these are gonna be dusted from any Ripper male. But before that, they'll be cloned, and I'm keeping the best pheno after flowering them out. I'll then take the best pheno's, and hit em with the G skunk. I have a sudden desire to just start working with my own strains. I definitely will want to add genetics in the future, but even then I want to source them from non-commercial avenues I think. I definitely like the idea of smaller breeders on Breedbay, and places like Cabin Fever. With the access most of us have to genetics any more, as long as you take it serious, just about anyone can come up with something special, we see it all the time.

I really enjoy your descriptions of your strains Gandalf, always of great detail, and precision. Thanks for reminding me of the E.D. Gonna grow me some Dank bro, LOL! Gonna shoot you an idea I had in a P.M.

Have a great weekend folks. Get in some family time. Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 25, 2013)

I thought about you bro. Take a look at this thread.

https://gagegreen.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=32&t=2183


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 28, 2013)

Alright a quick update for the Green Circle. I wasn't able to flower the Bay11 for a multitude of reasons, but also wasn't able to just get rid of her. I was trying to work her into a scrog net, but she had gotten TOO large, LOL. I just couldn't get her low enough without damaging her in a way I wasn't willing to do. When I was working her around her smells were blowing my mind. All this sweetness to her, with the most amazing pepper finish to it, YUM! Alot like my MaT was, and finished up in the end. I popped 8 really nice clones off of her, and moved on. I ended up taking 1 clone out, and replacing it with the SnowBud. I don't want to lose her either, and will be flowering the plant soon I'm sure. My problem with the SB is she has a weird leaf mutation, I think. It's a weird kinda fade to a lighter green on the leaf edges. I've seen it before, and am pretty sure it's not anything I'm doing, but take a look at the pics below, and let me know what you think. It's not on all the tops so I know it's not a def or anything. I'm gonna take another clone off of the SnowBud before I flower her. The Critical Jack Herer is looking nice, and I'm gonna open her up a little today. The small clone I took of her top is doing great too. The 8 seeds I'm starting are still below the soil line, but I'm very hopeful as it's only been a day, and a half I think. It got down to 73 in the dome last night so i fixed that, I'm sure it slowed them a bit. I've had to wait 7 days for a bean to pop before, so waiting isn't a problem, LOL.
I checked out the link Gandalf, I like the small breeder action. Definitely sounds like someone I could source some genetics from. I even like his name, and label. I even perused around BreedBay, and checked some things out. Lots of cool stuff going on over there too. I can't wait to start on my own crosses now.
I emptied out my veg closet so I can keep clones, and males in it. I have everything vegging up in my old flower tent, and when I need to I'll put the HPS bulb back in. For now i have the MH in, and everyone is doing good. 
I don't know if i ever told you guys how i clean my hands after handling goo, and trimming. I like to use something called Salicylic acid, face wash. Alot of women use this stuff for a facial cleanser, and it WILL clean off resin. Put a decent amount in your hands when they're warm, and wet, and then rub it around grinding it into every nook, and cranny. Rinse off with warm water, and all clean. No scraping your hands with alcohol, and brushes, and crap like that. Just thought i would share, the stuff is cheap at places like Walgreens, and the likes.
I'll also post some pics of oil I made yesterday to show you guys what you can do with a vac chamber. No stickiness at room temps, and a crisp snap anyone could be proud of. I have to say though shatter material doesn't have the nose on it that wax does. I do however enjoy the taste a bit more though. Just my 2 sense. Pics later on that.
3 x O.B. Ripper 3 x G-13 Skunk 3 x Engineers' Dream 
SnowBud w/ leaf mutation? I know there's a small CaMg issue, not that.
Critical Jack Herer. Just a beautiful looking, and smelling plant! Nice structure too.
CJH & SB
Bay11 clones, with a SB clone up front.

Well there it all is for now guys. Please, let me know what you think of the SnowBuds' leafs. I haven't tied that plant down or anything. Just topping, and a little stem work, and she just grows into a friggin bush like that. I'm really diggin on her, and want to see if I can do anything about that leaf issue to make her happier. I have more oil to make today, but will be around. I'll also get back on with the pics of what I made yesterday. I have a worm to melt for now, LOL.

Have a blessed day folks. Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 28, 2013)

I see things like that here and there on a few strains leaves. I saw that on the Bubblegummer I had. I would chalk it up to some trait of the strain or pheno. I have read that leaf presentations like this are a trait of a higher presence of CBD. I know you have heard me say that a while ago. I did a bunch of research of the topic a few months ago. Your plants look wonderful. I would not give it a second thought. 

I like the handwash you are describing. The fact you need the handwash speaks volumes bro. You put out the sticky icky flowers.  Gotta love Snoop. 

I bet they will break surface in a two days. It usually takes four days for me from soak to see the first ones. Have a great day Myco. Sending germination blessings your way. Take it easy. Enjoy the oil production.


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 28, 2013)

You always come in with the best news bro. I had completely forgotten about the high CBD thing. Let's all hope that's what it is, LOL! My dang computer is down, so I'm on my phone. I'll get the oil pics up in a bit. I have a bit more to make today. I took 2 rather large capsules, and I'm actually hallucinating a little. Kinda funny really. Jammin Snoop, making oil. Nice day. Hope your day is awesome too.Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 28, 2013)

Page 100 is turned. Congrats Myco. I believe it with the oil. Have fun. Don't blow up.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 28, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Page 100 is turned. Congrats Myco. I believe it with the oil. Have fun. Don't blow up.


 I've done that. It makes a great oil  Looking badass as always Myco. I can't wait to see the flowers I know are coming!

I'd love for you to come see these bro, RIU not allowing me to upload pics today so I have to send you off site:

https://gagegreen.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=32&t=2494&p=32817#p32817


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 28, 2013)

I checked out the pics over at Gage, nice job on both Hamish. Those LVBK flowers are insane, sweet meds bro. The DB's are looking Nuckin Futz. Young, and frosty. Sounds like a weird daytime Soap.

Here are some of the oil pics I promised you guys.
Some of yesterdays' oil.
Oil from today w/ a chip from yesterday in some pics.

Thanks for the congrats with the 100 page thing. I think I'll go celebrate.  

Have a blessed day folks. Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 28, 2013)

That oil is so damn dark bro. OMG. Looks great Myco.


----------



## zfr (Oct 28, 2013)

Holy shit those IG yields. Glad I picked that to start off with O.O

Thanks for sharing your story dude. I'm glad you've been able to find the good in life again. Keep on keepin on.


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 29, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> That oil is so damn dark bro. OMG. Looks great Myco.


Thank you as always Gandalf! I have very good news brother. Read on.



zfr said:


> Holy shit those IG yields. Glad I picked that to start off with O.O
> 
> Thanks for sharing your story dude. I'm glad you've been able to find the good in life again. Keep on keepin on.


Nice to see a new face, sorta. Glad you stopped in Zfr, and thanks for the kind words brother. I recently have found alot of Good Good in life. It's all around, we just forget to look at times. The Iced Grapefruit is a killer start for anyone IMO. Watch not to veg her too long, she'll stretch out for you in flower, and then fill in like a demonic beast. Seems to be pretty stable in the genetics as well, all plants seem exactly alike so far. Best of Luck with your grow, let me know if you ever have questions about the strain, happy to help.

I have some killer news guys, all the seeds have now popped. The last one i was waiting for was an O.B. Ripper, but it's pushing the soil up, and on his/her way. Now I just have to keep em alive . I think I'll be OK, LOL. One of the G-13 Skunk's came up with a touch of yellow, but it will green up fast. I had a little myco web on top of one of the seed cups this morning. Just a little bit in the corner, but the soil seems healthy, and the plants should do nicely in it. I'm really excited about these seedlings, and the possibilities they bring for me. Plus my clones are doing great, and some of them have nice little nubs going for roots. I think I'm gonna take out one more of the Bay11 cuts, and pop in another Snowbud cut. After Gandalf reminded me of the CBD possibility it has, gotta keep her! I won't be germing any more seeds for a while me thinks, LOL.
O.B. Ripper x 3
G-13 Skunk x 3
Engineers' Dream x 2

I dedicate this grow to an anonymous person who can't be named. I do however want to thank them for some of these seeds publicly, they at least deserve that. 

I'll keep everyone updated. not a whole lot to show now, but they all came up. 100%, and goin strong. Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 29, 2013)

Looks great my friend. The dank is on. I am really pumped you got 100% germ rates. That is some great news. I can't wait to watch this run and see what you think of these truly great strains.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks for the new sig bro lol...


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm so honored Hamish, my first sig quote. I was really pumped to have had 100% germ with these seeds. The O.B. Rippers have some thick shells now. I still have one seedling with it on there like a cap, but I want it to fight. I'll watch it like a hawk, and if needs be remove it, but until then, it will have to fight a bit. Everyone else is open, and looking great. This will be my best run to date, I can feel it. That plus the genetics being a step above what I have been running, will make this grow special. Lots to do, better do it.
Have a blessed day folks. Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 31, 2013)

If it is still wearing its little helmet after a full day, get a drop of water on the husk once every 8 hours or so bro. Odds are it will pop off after the first drop. Those thick husks can be a bit of trouble on occasion. Yup, just know you will have a badass run mate!


----------



## UnderTheSun (Oct 31, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> It's not like I can carry around an oil rig with me in the car, and sometimes when nausea hits you, smoking even the sweetest flowers can almost make you green in the gills so to speak.



Hello mycomaster 

Just wanted to share that I DO carry an oil rig when I'm mobile and it's very discreet how I do it. 

This is not spam, as I will not share what type of portable vaporizer I use.

Here is what I do:

I have 2 portable flower vaporizers, and this works great for both. 

I take my oil/concentrate, and melt it into a small piece of cotton from a cotton ball. I then take this oil infused cotton and simply place it into the flower chamber of the vaporizer....
Takes maybe 2-3 draws until you get the oil heated to the point it's providing nice thick clouds.

Super clean, super easy and super tasty.

Great thread here to say the least! Thanks for all the time it has taken!

cheers ~


----------



## mycomaster (Nov 3, 2013)

Hamish, your so brilliant. That's exactly what I did, just a couple drops, and pop right off. 100% germ, and only one little mutey, and it's an O.B. Ripper. I'm kinda excited because every little mutey I get are completely bad @$$. It's just that one of it's round first petals (sorry the correct term escapes me) has a weird thing going. I know it will be fine after it stretches a node. 
Sorry I've been scarce, I've had a lot to get done recently. I'm looking to buy a couple of larger LED panels, maybe cover a 4 x 6 area really nice. I would like to keep my 600W in the middle, and flank it with the LED's. I want a more stealth grow, but also a little larger grow than I have. I was thinking about some Area 51 panels, but I'll take any suggestions.

Have a great week folks. Peace & Love. Myco.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 7, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> Hamish, your so brilliant. That's exactly what I did, just a couple drops, and pop right off. 100% germ, and only one little mutey, and it's an O.B. Ripper. I'm kinda excited because every little mutey I get are completely bad @$$. It's just that one of it's round first petals (sorry the correct term escapes me) has a weird thing going. I know it will be fine after it stretches a node.
> Sorry I've been scarce, I've had a lot to get done recently. I'm looking to buy a couple of larger LED panels, maybe cover a 4 x 6 area really nice. I would like to keep my 600W in the middle, and flank it with the LED's. I want a more stealth grow, but also a little larger grow than I have. I was thinking about some Area 51 panels, but I'll take any suggestions.
> 
> Have a great week folks. Peace & Love. Myco.


I have seen work done using area 51 panels and it looked KILLER. They are almost always out of stock though. Also seen great results using Kessell LEDs (hope that's the right spelling)... I know Javadog is using a combo of HID and LED and all his grows kick ass. I am also looking at lighting upgrades soon. Time to go digital... 1000w... 3 of them and I might be happy lol... It has become hard for me,to,gi stealth now. My head just leans towards a bigger rig right now hehehehehe....


----------



## mycomaster (Nov 7, 2013)

I hear you Hamish. I would love to go with more HID, I love the results, you know. I really need a little more stealth than that at this time. I could go, and pick up a couple 1000 watter's, but the heat, and electric, and so on, and so on. I would love to be able to plug, and play a bigger grow. I think with the LED's I wouldn't have any troubles doing just that. I'll keep using the 600W, and just flank it with the led panels. With the 600 going there wouldn't be low heat issues, and the extra light spectrum from the led will add to what I'm already pulling. I just need a little more room, and I think the panels would be an awesome addition. I'm not trying to go 4 x 6, it will actually be more like 4 x 3 or 4 x 4. I was tired when I wrote that before. I just want to double my space. 
I wrote back & forth with Area 51, and the 2014 panels are $495 a piece pre-ordered when you get 2, and they ship Dec 1st. I've been looking at other panels, but I really think the A51's are looking the best. I also like their warranty, and such. 
I'll get some pics of the babies up today, they're all looking great. I'll also try to get some of the CJH, and Snowbud, both of them are also looking awesome. I can't wait to flower them out soon.
Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## Slipon (Nov 7, 2013)

for sure go with the Area-51 each should easily cover 2x3 ft and the 600W cover 4x4 so covering 4x7 would be possible or 8x4 with low light at the corners


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 7, 2013)

Agree with Slip. Pros pulled some respectable weight with A51-SGS last run. Very respectable. I've got a plan in the works to build my own panel sometime next year. I think Rrog is working on something similar, so I'll be shadowing him, hopefully pickup some more info about the secksy world of organics while I'm at it. How the hell are you Myco? Good to hear from ya. Hope you and the fam are doing good. All my best, brother.


----------



## mycomaster (Nov 7, 2013)

That was exactly my thinking Slip. 4 x 7 or even 4 x 8 pushing it a little. I think the 4 x 7 would be reached without a sweat, and the 4 x 8 with a small bit of help from something else.

I seen Pros's pull off the A-51 panel, and know they're worth every penny.

Thanks for coming in Pin, the family is doing great bro, thanks for asking. If i had the time, and know how, I would build my own too. I have to just dive in, and put some money down now. I need more room, and more stealth, and i think led's are definitely the way to go for now. After you get your rig built I would love to see it bro. 

I gotta make some friggin oil today. I've only been taking my daily oral doses, and miss smoking it, LOL! I would be happy with a little slathered on a joey right now. Ah, Fuq it, time to get busy. Thanks for coming in everyone, I'll get some pics up today, I promise. 


I'll be writing to Area-51 one last time today. Let's all hope I get a killer deal. I was thinking about seeing if they would give me a discount for a journaled grow I hate to let them know what I'm doing with the damn panel though. I would never ship it to where I grow, but it still seems weird considering where I live.

Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## mycomaster (Nov 7, 2013)

Alright folks, the first pics for a bit. I've been so busy looking for houses, and all the other crap I have to do, I've really let my thread slip.
And the Lord said 'Let there be roots' and there was roots, and he seen they were good. Next generation of Snowbud!
Next generation of Dank!
My O.B. Ripper mutey
Snowbud! Ooh Weeeee! CBD! Hopefully, LOL!
Critical Jack Herer
CJH clone. Just in case.
My two babies!

The SnowBud is looking great, and she clones easy. I've just been using straight tap with a little G.H. Rapid Start, and Liquid Karma. She popped roots real quick, and the mother is so vigorous, and has perfect structure as far as I'm concerned. Just a big dank bush. I had to start running my dang filter already, and she's vegging. I never run a filter during veg, just don't need to, but with her I do! Oh, that makes me so happy, LOL!
The CJH is pretty dank too. She has a more sour smell going on with her though, not as skunky as the SB, but still very nice. The CJH almost seems more refined or something, not sure yet, but I like her so far. Clones easy, and grows in a neat kind of V shape. I've been working her alot, and even supercropped her once on her two highest tops. I've pinched the heck out of both of these plants, and they're both pretty strong for it. I think they'll hold weight just fine.
I'm really stoked about all the seedlings, and can't wait to start training them. The ED's are both looking similar, and the OBR's are nice too. This will be alot of fun, so stay tuned.
Peace & Love. Myco.


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 7, 2013)

Looking sexy, Myco. So god damn sexy. I am now sending you GÜDVIBES.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 8, 2013)

First off, here's a pic for you:







Then a little word of caution. That yellowing on the Snowbud... I remember you asking about it. Well, I just had the same happen, but a little worse seeing as I was pretty far into flower. It is a K def. Trust me on that one, do a PK boost before they get to week 3 and start eating it like little piggies. It took me a week or so to get them all back into full prayer mode. Some of the damage is really not pretty. Just a heads-up there brother. Took me a while to figure out, everything else about them seemed GREAT. So they were cannibalising the leaves to make buds. But I am looking and it is older fans, so it is a mobile element, and it is forming in the same way mine did. Look out for rust coloured spots. If you see those it is definitely the issue.


----------



## mycomaster (Nov 8, 2013)

Holly Balls, that's a frosty girl Hamish! Is that the DB?
Thanks for the heads up on the K issue, I'll get on that today bro. I think a little E.J. Meta-K will clear that right up, and before her Xplant, I'll make sure there's plenty of K in the soil. That plant really is quite impressive MH, nice job bro!
Well, I talked back & forth with A-51, and they said they would hook me up with 2 panels at cost if I journal a grow for them with my 600W on one side, and the panels on the other. I was gonna flank the hps on either side with them, but a side by side should be fun too. I can't believe the price they came back with, very happy with them ATM. Jeff over there is a really great guy, and will get back to you quickly. I'll be ordering those led's today, but won't get em until Dec 1st. Gives me time to clear a bit of room for em. Very happy this morning. Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 8, 2013)

That is EPIC news Myco! Cost on two panels?! You deserve it. I can't think of anybody that will make better work of it. I think the fact they want you to run it side by side with the HPS is a sign of great confidence from their side. I think they are loving the opportunity to show their gear will perform as well or better than HPS. No more bulb changes for a few year buddy! This is going to save you bucks in the long run, big time. And one other thing, I just know you are going to solve the LED photography 'problem'... This is going to be super-interesting. 
I always had a great feeling about Area 51. Small companies that keep close contact are always excellent. In the music biz we call them 'boutique' companies. And boutique gear is always the BOMB 

Right on, that's the Dream Beaver, Creme Soda pheno. Smells just like Creme Soda. Have a look on Gandalf's thread, I posted pics of Milla there... MY. GODS. SHE. IS. A. MONSTER.

Take care brother, I can't wait to catch up when your life has slowed a bit again. I know you're busy so I am avoiding sending you my long drawn-out monologues for a bit LOL. All my love to you and your family! I am going to have to bug you for some updates soon. Hope you are well and in perfect health my friend!


----------



## mycomaster (Nov 8, 2013)

I checked out the Milla pics. I think you have yourself a winner there, LOL. Good Gods, are plants suppose to be that frosty? The whole Cream Soda thing seems like an extremely awesome extra. Really sounds like you have alot to be happy about bro, glad to hear it!

The situation with the LED's couldn't have worked out better for me, and I'll make sure 100%, Area 51 gets a kick @$$ grow!
First off i better get rid of this Mosaic Virus. Are you friggin kidding me! Gods damn tobacco, and all it's lame @$$ viruses! I've been doing quite a bit of looking around already, and I know for sure I have what all these folks are bitching about. For now my SnowBud is looking really healthy all except the virus thing, but I don't want to take chances with it. I've seen where you can take salicylic acid, and do a wash, but it's just like hiding herpes, the shit's coming back sooner or later. Best to get rid of the bitch with herpes, right? You gotta think like a pimp on this one. You have one girl with herpes, pitch the bitch, because I'll tell you right now, you don't want her infecting your whole stable of hoes. Nobody wants to [email protected]#k with a bitch who has herpes. Karma's gonna kick me later for typing that me thinks, LOL.

Hamish please feel free to write whenever you feel it bro. I've missed our long drawn out conversations, LOL. I never sleep anymore, my brain is like a belt fed weapon, as long as there's ammo, that bitch keeps chatterin away. I just have to keep the misfires clear, and do what I can to keep it clean, LOL. 

Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## mycomaster (Nov 8, 2013)

My addition to your groove today. Great song to smoke one to.
[video=youtube;ZNW_uQaYfB0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNW_uQaYfB0[/video]


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 8, 2013)

I am not too sure about the TMV mate. If it was a hydro rig, sure, sure enough I can see it happen easily. But your plants are tea-fed... I have read a lot of interesting stuff about using anaerobic bacteria to beat down pathogens. Your best bet here would be a Lacto Bacillius serum. I know too many HEAVY smokers that grow and have never seen this in any of their gardens. If you were working with roots after smoking without cleaning hands, then sure, TMV. This is a problem with a solution. But it is up to you to assess the risk for yourself and your other ladies. But for now get the phyllosphere as healthy as possible on all your girls. A normal, plain EWC and molasses tea, pure microbial extract, is what I would go for first while my Lacto B serum gets done. Then hit them with the anaerobes. 

You know how to prep a Lacto B serum? Take brown rice, soak in water (roughly 250 ml to 300 ml with a little bit of rice) leaving at least 1/4 of the container unfilled and the lid off. Leave until water gets a colour or starts smelling a bit weird, 3 days will do. Add to milk, best is to do this in a separatory funnel. Use a half pint or so. Allow the milk to curd and solids to float on top of a yellow liquid. That liquid is your pure Lacto B serum. Separate liquid from solids, and dilute the yellow serum to 20 parts water for spraying. I have kicked some SEVERE diseases in our house plants in the ass using this. Rust, GONE. Moulds, don't stand a chance. You can use this in your soil too. Fight fire with fire. If you have serum left over, dilute 1:1 with molasses that has been diluted already with 1/4 water. The bacteria will stay alive, and at 25 degrees C will still breed too. Also use at 1:20 dilution later when you need it. ..


----------



## mycomaster (Nov 9, 2013)

I think I was a bit hasty before. I'm just gonna wit it out a bit, and see what happens here. I know of a good source for F2's of the Rippers if something happens to them. I've had this mis-perfection on this plant for her whole life basically, and nothing has spread. I'm not 100% sure about TMV, but it is something. We'll see.
Thanks for the Lacto B serum. I'll have to hit my poor plant with a little of that, and see what happens. At this point it couldn't hurt, LOL.
I just ordered my panels from Area-51. 2 brand new, all-white LED, 2014 model panels. Should be a lot of fun. 
Can you believe it, I went through all my oil yesterday. I really need to stop eating so much of it, LOL. I can't help it though, I see it sitting there, and roll it into a log, and......GULP! Down the hatch it goes. I love how it works on my anxiety, after a gram in the gullet, there is no anxiety, LOL. No anxiety, and I'm also not as high feeling like i would be smoking it all day. Nothing wrong with being high, but I tend to get more done when I eat my oil, rather than smoking more of it. Plus I can drive, and get around in the outside world too, makes a big difference there. On the days I eat a bit of oil I noticed I can go without my B.P. medicine without noticing a difference at all. My father was killed by a couple of massive heart attacks followed by a stroke. Left him lifeless in a coma, and I had to pull his plug. He had no brain waves, I didn't heartlessly kill my father. I'll tell you right now, I ain't going out like that. I'm sure as hell not leaving my family like that, UH UH! Take your oil folks, it helps in more ways than just chillin you out.
Sorry, I don't mean to be a downer with the dad story, but his anniversary is in 2 days, and it's on my mind.

Better get to the day. Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 9, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> I think I was a bit hasty before. I'm just gonna wit it out a bit, and see what happens here. I know of a good source for F2's of the Rippers if something happens to them. I've had this mis-perfection on this plant for her whole life basically, and nothing has spread. I'm not 100% sure about TMV, but it is something. We'll see.
> Thanks for the Lacto B serum. I'll have to hit my poor plant with a little of that, and see what happens. At this point it couldn't hurt, LOL.
> I just ordered my panels from Area-51. 2 brand new, all-white LED, 2014 model panels. Should be a lot of fun.
> Can you believe it, I went through all my oil yesterday. I really need to stop eating so much of it, LOL. I can't help it though, I see it sitting there, and roll it into a log, and......GULP! Down the hatch it goes. I love how it works on my anxiety, after a gram in the gullet, there is no anxiety, LOL. No anxiety, and I'm also not as high feeling like i would be smoking it all day. Nothing wrong with being high, but I tend to get more done when I eat my oil, rather than smoking more of it. Plus I can drive, and get around in the outside world too, makes a big difference there. On the days I eat a bit of oil I noticed I can go without my B.P. medicine without noticing a difference at all. My father was killed by a couple of massive heart attacks followed by a stroke. Left him lifeless in a coma, and I had to pull his plug. He had no brain waves, I didn't heartlessly kill my father. I'll tell you right now, I ain't going out like that. I'm sure as hell not leaving my family like that, UH UH! Take your oil folks, it helps in more ways than just chillin you out.
> ...


As you are well aware they have found vasodilation to occur when you ingest cannabis. Especially the CBD rich strains. I am not saying this is happening bro but can you imagine if your Snowbud was crazy high in CBD? You are on a roll this year. I am going to try and find that leaf/CBD thing. 

BTW...my Kali Mist oil scares me. The good thing is I like it like that sometimes. This is some serious medicine. No pun intended.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 9, 2013)

Gandalf: The Voice Of Cannabis Reason. Where would we be without you man?! Yeah Sativa oil is not to be trifled with. I learned that the hard way lol...


----------



## mycomaster (Nov 9, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Yeah Sativa oil is not to be trifled with. I learned that the hard way lol...



<- Yeah he did!

Sorry, couldn't resist! We all make our mistakes. As long as we're learning, LOL! Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 9, 2013)

Oh and by the way, I add around 40 milliliters of lacto b serum to all my teas. Serves two purposes, the biggest being turning ammonia nitrogen into more useful nitrates. And in doing so brings out the most wonderful smells in your teas. You'll want to drink them yourself lol... Lacto B is natures work horse 'good' bacteria. Always good to promote. My best bacterial buddy. And now that you guys have made me aware of birth marks and I've looked them up, I feel that our Green Wizard here was spot on as always.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 9, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> <- Yeah he did!
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist! We all make our mistakes. As long as we're learning, LOL! Peace & Love. Myco


I only blew up the kitchen that once... Been wanting to try it again for years. That was a great oil.


----------



## prosperian (Nov 9, 2013)

Dropped in to see what's cookin? Miss you guys!


----------



## mycomaster (Nov 9, 2013)

Great to see you bro. I seen you've been rocking bikes, and brewing beer, sounds like alot of fun! I picked myself up 2 panels from Area-51. Thank you so much for turning me on to those guys. Jeff is a pretty cool dude. Gave me a killer deal, and I'm gonna do a side-by-side grow with my 600W, and their 2 all-white led panels. Should be fun to do. I want to flank my HID on all sides will LED, and boost spectrum, but side-by-side it is at first I guess. I would love to pull the same weight, but just frostier flowers with the LED but we'll see once, and for all, won't we. I know by trolling through your thread these panels are worth every dime. I also have some really killer strains coming soon, so that should also keep things interesting.
Glad to see you stop in Pros. You, and Slip are gonna be proud, when you see my first harvest.
Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## prosperian (Nov 9, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing the led panels in action. I'm sure you will make the most of them brother.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 10, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Looking forward to seeing the led panels in action. I'm sure you will make the most of them brother.


I agree. Area 51 could not ask for a better grower to show off their gear. If I had to import those suckers I would have to fork out my entire monthly income. Damn you currency exchange. Guys, if ever you want to visit S.A right now the dollar is so strong against our Rand it will hardly dent your pockets.


----------



## mycomaster (Nov 11, 2013)

Ok folks, a little bad news. I noticed this morning, that my CJH has TMV as well. At first it was just the SnowBud, and she looked fine except for the discoloration. Now I noticed a small patch on the CJH, and I'm pissed. I'm a lousy tobacco smoker, and am sure I brought this upon myself. I'll now have to take some measures I DIDN'T want to. That's how it goes sometimes though, right? I have the Bay11 clones rooting, with most of them having roots already, but this is really a bummer I just didn't need ATM! GOOD GRIEF! It also looks as if 2 of my new seedlings might have this crap too! 

I need to go smoke a huge JOINT!

This is terrible!!

Time to hit the nuke button I think! 

Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 11, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> Ok folks, a little bad news. I noticed this morning, that my CJH has TMV as well. At first it was just the SnowBud, and she looked fine except for the discoloration. Now I noticed a small patch on the CJH, and I'm pissed. I'm a lousy tobacco smoker, and am sure I brought this upon myself. I'll now have to take some measures I DIDN'T want to. That's how it goes sometimes though, right? I have the Bay11 clones rooting, with most of them having roots already, but this is really a bummer I just didn't need ATM! GOOD GRIEF! It also looks as if 2 of my new seedlings might have this crap too!
> 
> I need to go smoke a huge JOINT!
> 
> ...


I wish there was a 'GODSFUKINDAMMIT' button instead of a like button. We all have that run we'd rather forget. This is yours mate. I just had mine. Together we will make sure none of us have to forget another run. No more tobacco in my house. Total solidarity. Love you bro.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 11, 2013)

That sucks Myco. Which seedlings?


----------



## mycomaster (Nov 11, 2013)

Alright, a couple pics of the damage.
G-13 Skunk
Engineers' Dream
Critical Jack Herer
SnowBud

You tell me it's not the same thing, and it's not something contagious. I'll tell you right now, it's not s def I've ever seen before. If I try to give the SnowBud any more K it's gonna turn into a banana. The CJH isn't showing def anywhere, but here it is with this crap starting in on it. I think it's on maybe 3 of my seedlings now. I have pics of 2 with it also on an OBR as well I think. This crap is culling out my seedlings. Not sure what I'm gonna do, I touch all my plants, and seedlings all the time, I don't want to perpetuate this crap forever. I sure don't want to move this to my new place whenever that might be. I think it's time to cut my losses here. I can't even describe the irony here, 5 years ago today, I was mulling over pulling the plug on my dad, and here I am now, mulling over doing the same thing with my garden. Fuck me, right?
I'm sorry, I'm not trying to be a downer, but this really sucks!

Good grief. Take er easy folks. Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 11, 2013)

I am really sorry to see this Myco. If you are convinced it's a virus then you don't want that traveling with you.


----------



## mycomaster (Nov 11, 2013)

Just not sure what else it could be at this time. I've never seen a K def like that, and the whole point it's transferring around the way it is. Any suggestions are welcome, but I think this one is a bust.

Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## prosperian (Nov 11, 2013)

Sorry dude. It's easy to feel like it's hopeless. Never seen anything like that. It's aggressive shit.


----------



## mycomaster (Nov 11, 2013)

Had to post it.
[video=youtube;GDA708XlFIo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDA708XlFIo[/video]


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 11, 2013)

Well... Could you have moved with a bunch of flowering plants is also what I am thinking now?... Maybe the universe is sending a perfect spot your way, and it is going to come sooner than you expected. I refuse to believe this is doing anything but preparing you for something EPIC. Those Area 51 panels are coming in just under 2 months. New beginnings are on the horizon in many ways. Something EPIC and BEAUTIFUL is going to come your way. I just know it. I can feel it in my teeth. And my teeth are hardly ever wrong. Except for that one time they thought they could handle my idea for a 'granola toffee apple'. That was not a good call.


----------



## mycomaster (Nov 12, 2013)

Here's the plan boys. I'm pulling the Snowbud, CJH, and 3 of the seedlings. I don't have a doubt in my mind the little ones have contracted this crap as the new growth has that curled leaf thing going on with them. So far it's just 2 G-13 Skunk's, and unfortunately an ED. No OBR's though, thank Gods, a small silver lining appears. I can't replace the ED, but I can with the GS. I couldn't have replaced a single OBR, so that's cool with me I guess. Hard kick to the nuts, yes, but hey this time I was wearing a cup it seems . 

I have more CJH fem seeds, so I'll have that again, plus it seems the clone I took awhile ago is fine. The Snowbud hurts culling, but it's all I can do right now. I need to save what I can at this point, and move on from here. Believe me, LESSON LEARNED!!! No cigs ever, for any reason around my ladies, and babies  

Now, I have some plants to put into contractor bags. Peace & Love. Myco.


I couldn't bring myself to kill anything yesterday. Just didn't have it in me.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 12, 2013)

You did the right thing. It's always something. Keep your chin up.


----------



## mycomaster (Nov 12, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> You did the right thing. It's always something. Keep your chin up.


Thanks for that brother! Gods that was hard bagging those ladies, and babies up. It ended up taking both the ED's. I have all 3 OBR's though! I've also decided to pop more seeds. I have 3 reg Deep Psychosis that are screaming at me for life. I think I'm also gonna pop a couple of choice others.
This crap isn't gonna get me down more than it has already. I now see this as a clean slate to grow whatever I want. I can now focus on making my killer strain. Just pop what I want to breed with, and focus on. I now have alot of space open for whatever I need. By the time I receive the A-51 panels, I'll have plenty of ladies to flower under them. I'll then have the ability to flower in my veg closet, and my tent. Lots of flowers in Myco's future, no worries about all this B.S. Unless it comes back, and then I'm setting fire to this damn place, LOL!

Peace & Love. Myco

[video=youtube;5FDzhx_U1FM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5FDzhx_U1FM[/video]


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 12, 2013)

Did I hear a whisper in my ear saying MaT? I think my guardian angel is trying to tell me to tell you something....


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 12, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> Thanks for that brother! Gods that was hard bagging those ladies, and babies up. It ended up taking both the ED's. I have all 3 OBR's though! I've also decided to pop more seeds. I have 3 reg Deep Psychosis that are screaming at me for life. I think I'm also gonna pop a couple of choice others.
> This crap isn't gonna get me down more than it has already. I now see this as a clean slate to grow whatever I want. I can now focus on making my killer strain. Just pop what I want to breed with, and focus on. I now have alot of space open for whatever I need. By the time I receive the A-51 panels, I'll have plenty of ladies to flower under them. I'll then have the ability to flower in my veg closet, and my tent. Lots of flowers in Myco's future, no worries about all this B.S. Unless it comes back, and then I'm setting fire to this damn place, LOL!
> 
> Peace & Love. Myco
> ...


I was just thinking of popping a few BB Cheese Surprise. I have a pheno of the Alex Kush that really tastes like sweet stinky blue cream cheese funk. I want to explore more of the Cheese as I have no idea what the hell it is. I guess it's a pheno of Skunk #1? You can't go wrong with BB. MaT would be killer too. OBR x MaT. Unreal. Great song.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 12, 2013)

The story behind Cheese goes that it was a Skunk clone in the UK that MUTATED. That's why so many guys are adamant that the 'Exodus Cheese' is the only one that matters. 
Big Buddha's Chiesel comes HIGHLY recommended by yours truly. The REAL Exodus cut mated to Soma's NYCD. I have had a LOT of it so I am quite tired of it by now. But it is unbelievably dank. 
If you don't mind bit of a pheno hunt, Big Buddha's Cheese and Blue Cheese can be really friggin excellent. The smell of it burning is SPECTACULAR and unique. You will love your Cheese strains Gandalf. Right up your alley. Sat leaning with Indica density.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 12, 2013)

What are your feelings about DNA genetics?


----------



## mycomaster (Nov 12, 2013)

You guys are awesome! Here's my thoughts on this new area opening up. What I'm trying to accomplish overall is, a heavier yielding O.B. Ripper. So, with that in mind here's my lineup. First off Cinderella99, more weight, more DANK! Take any males I get, hopefully I get one, and hit the C99. Next, I'm thinking SleeSkunk. I pretty much have the same thoughts here as the Gskunk, and C99. Added bulk, without losing any dankness, and maybe adding something unique to the Ripper. I also have Afghani Skunk on the list, maybe more CBD from that one. Last, but definitely not least is Kali Bubba. All I have is fem's, but I'll be happy to hit that lady with some Ripper pollen. I have the C99, and KB as my backup meds here. They're both fems, and guaranteed smoke when I'm done. The rest, we'll see what we get. I'm gonna keep the Deep Psychosis in the vault for some dank later, I'm thinking. I have some Cheese Surprise to run with them in a bit.


The Aftermath:

Peace & Love. Myco

OMG, the MaT, and OBR would be a match made in heaven. Get it, angels, and all. Anyways, I think they're getting popped. If I germed them all at once like I want to, it would take me to 16 seedlings. I'm gonna have to think about that.


----------



## mycomaster (Nov 12, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> What are your feelings about DNA genetics?


I've seen many excellent grows with their genetics. I'm poppin 2 Sleeskunk seeds today, LOL. SleeSkunk, and O.B. Ripper, yeah sounds pretty nice to me.

Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 12, 2013)

I was thinking if I wanted a Blueberry strain that some of Bodhi's Blueberry Hill would be the one.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 12, 2013)

Sleeskunk looks really sick on the DNA site.


----------



## mycomaster (Nov 12, 2013)

Hamish you always come in here, and kill it with kick @$$ backgrounds on strains bro, nice work. You can really tell, you love every aspect of Ganja! Kudo's, and my hat's eternally off to ya' brother. Much respect!

I think Blueberry Hill would be an excellent choice for some fruity Dank. Just about everything in a jar around my house is fruity. I really enjoy medicating with something that makes you hungry, just from opening a jar to roll one. I couldn't start to imagine the dank you have jarred up Gandalf. Let me know about the OBR's after they have a little cure to them please.

I'm gonna sleep good tonight(I hope), I haven't gone to sleep yet from yesterday. Too much on my mind, and way too much going on, LOL. I do however have my seeds soaking, and the tent cleaned down. Wiped it down with clorox wipes, and then went over it with some Odo Ban. It's an organic cleaning solution that kills bacteria, and alot of viruses, plus it smells pleasant.

 What I've been doing. That picture makes me sad now that I look at it, LOL.

Oh brother, back to it. Peace & Love. Myco 

[video=youtube;TWHNr0BrNgo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWHNr0BrNgo[/video]


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 12, 2013)

Nah it's only the UK herb I really know about mate. The UK and SA connection is the same one. Its mostly Saffas doing the growing in the UK. So the UK elite cuts make their way here in tissue cultures and other insane ways like boats and yachts. As for the rest I am pretty clueless lol...


----------



## mycomaster (Nov 13, 2013)

So here's the lineup I went with. 5 MaT reg's, 2 SleeSkunk reg's, 2 Afghani Skunk reg's, 1 G-13 Skunk reg, 1 Kali Bubba fem, 1 Cindy99 fem! Not the original lineup, but should be fun. I have these seeds in water soaking now, and they have all sunk overnight. I'm also happy to report that the seedlings are all, still looking stellar so far, no virus! All 3 OBR's look awesome, and the GSkunk left looks to be sat dom to me. The other 2 were more indie leaning, hopefully the seed I'm soaking will be indie dom. If not, I'll just have to pop more. I'm trying to be really specific with what I'm gonna cross. I want Ripper's with weight!
I have a couple of houses to look at today, so I'll be here & there. I have a hole in my time at 3, so that's when the beans are getting put into soil.
Have a blessed day folks. Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## prosperian (Nov 13, 2013)

I think you've had your catastrophic disaster and now we can move forward with good positive vibes and a healthy harvest!

Good luck Myco.


----------



## mycomaster (Nov 13, 2013)

I appreciate that very much Pros, thank you. I've yet to get them in soil, as my day got busier than planned, but that's what I'm about to do now. I'll have to come post a pic of the day soon over on the OSOTF. Hope all is well bro. Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## mycomaster (Nov 13, 2013)

prosperian said:


> good positive vibes and a healthy harvest!


[video=youtube;K5AeYsF-d9I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5AeYsF-d9I[/video]


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 14, 2013)

LOL I only just noticed your sig


----------



## mycomaster (Nov 14, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> LOL I only just noticed your sig


Been there since the day you typed it bro, friggin classic!! I would sacrifice every bit of hair on my head to have been there for that. Sounds like it was a helluva day, LOL!!!

I got all my seedlings in soil, about 3a.m. I think it was. Most seeds had started to open by then. A couple of the MaT had started showing their tap root's too. One thing though, one escaped, LOL. I was trying to get the thing out of the cup I had it soaking in, and the thing wouldn't come out so I lightly flicked the bottom of the cup. I guess I hit it harder than I had wanted cause the seed went away. Couldn't find it. Don't ask. Anyways, I replaced it with an Iced Grapefruit fem.
ROLS. How I do it. Chop up the root balls, add ewc, excelerite, and a bit of mycos. Just add tea!
CJH clone still looking healthy.
My Babies!
 My three Ripper's. The 2 on the right look more indie dom to me, with the far right one being more sat leaning.
Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 14, 2013)

You have an Ocean Beach/Jo dom pheno and it looks like you have a GS dom pheno. I can't say about the smaller one. Keep it going bro. It will rock. The first picture has the classic Jo perfect length to width leaf. The other two have the classic GS saty ish leaf. I have to find my pictures of my seedlings to check similarities.


----------



## mycomaster (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks for the info Gandalf. I know it's still early, but I'm keeping a close eye on them. I couldn't believe how quick so many of the seeds I were soaking started to open. I really rather them 'pop' in the soil, PITA to mess with them afterwards. I should have quite a few seedlings up tomorrow morning though. Gotta get back to house hunting. Peace & Love. Myco

EDIT: When I put the Kali Bubba seed into the water soak, she immediately sank . That's for you *******!!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 14, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> I got all my seedlings in soil, about 3a.m. I think it was. Most seeds had started to open by then. A couple of the MaT had started showing their tap root's too. One thing though, one escaped, LOL. I was trying to get the thing out of the cup I had it soaking in, and the thing wouldn't come out so I lightly flicked the bottom of the cup. I guess I hit it harder than I had wanted cause the seed went away. Couldn't find it. Don't ask.


Damn mate, same here on all counts. I soaked the Afghan Haze x Paki Chitral Kush, once again had sprouts in under 24 hours. And then I couldn't get the one to come out the shot-glass. I inverted it and tapped it on my palm. Where once there were 14, 13 now remain  Seriously scoured everywhere. Kinda hoping I accidentally planted it in one of the pots, I was sitting right in front of them. 

Guess it is not that bad. Was supposed to be 12 in the pack. But still... Yup.


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;Fsbvo5GVK10]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fsbvo5GVK10[/video]

Lovelovelove that band. I miss you Myco. Hoping you're still stoked to be expecting, and to be moving somewhere awesome. Wishing you the most awesome, and smoothest transition possible. All muh best. Treat it!


----------



## prosperian (Nov 14, 2013)

I had a #1, but it was a Blue OG! Still carry the weights around coded to the numbers for quick reference. 
Guess I can keep going up in numbers and retire the old ones, hmm, think I will do that. Next batch will start with #7, lucky, lucky!






Plants are looking good, off to a good start.


----------



## mycomaster (Nov 15, 2013)

Hamish....well shit happens, HUH? I was on the floor for over 45min, the seed still hasn't shown up. Must have been a cheeky male, forget him! That cross sounds amazing bro, Afghani Haze x Paki Chitral Kush. Oh good Gods yeah, sounds like fire!

Hey Pin, good to see you as always bro. I just have to say, Henry Rollins is the F'ing man. Always liked the guy. BTW, love the hair!

I really like the Blue O.G. myself Pros. Still have one jar left, and it's all mine. One of the strains I like to medicate with, beautiful effect in the head, and body.

I seen your SBD x FB pics over in your Tea thread Gandalf. Stellar as always bro! DAMN!

Nobody has come out from the soil yet, but a couple are pushing up the soil. I thought about it last night, and I think I'm gonna start a new thread for these babies. I rolled up my last MaT flower into 2 joey's. Sad, and exciting at the same time, LOL. Put it in the air folks !! Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 15, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> Hamish....well shit happens, HUH? I was on the floor for over 45min, the seed still hasn't shown up. Must have been a cheeky male, forget him! That cross sounds amazing bro, Afghani Haze x Paki Chitral Kush. Oh good Gods yeah, sounds like fire!


 Hehehe, a REAL F1!!! Landrace cross x REAL LANDRACE!!!! I am going to show you guys proper whale dicks of bud, trust me on that! Will be a welcome change from my usual OG style plants. Hoping for Haze length and Chitral girth. Hopefully I timed the soak just right, expecting them to pop soil on Monday and the rain should be done then. 

This rain is HARDCORE guys. Fat drops that feel like they want to pound you down to the ground. It is carving channels on my lawn. Good gods, I just finished my contract in time too. Intense stuff.


----------



## mycomaster (Nov 15, 2013)

Seasonal rains are always fun. I can only imagine what it's like over there bro, try to keep dry, LOL. I know you love some LandRace genetics. I got one of the Bay11 clones in soil now. The rest are doing there thing, but don't have the roots I'm looking for yet. The one I got in soil had roots about a foot long. Nice, and white with plenty of lateral roots.
Found a new book yesterday. "Teaming with Nutrients" ~ Jeff Lowenfels.
Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 15, 2013)

Oh I am SO looking up that book right now. Yeah I dig land race crosses for the great outdoors. They can stand up to almost any conditions usually. Even the unpredictable ones. That's why I am loving Gage's Oldschool x Newschool approach they are taking. Mark my words, some damn exciting stuff coming from them soon. I think their Paki Chitral Kush crosses are going to do really well.

Myco, have you ever checked out Gage's Bastard series? If not, there is something that I think you want to see...

https://gagegreen.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=2137

Just check out the nugs on CB420's 'Dumbo' pheno. Holy crap. You will just die when you hear the prices too. Best thing to have hit the Canna world in a LONG time. Best deal around. For THAT quality?! BRING IT ON!!!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 15, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Oh I am SO looking up that book right now. Yeah I dig land race crosses for the great outdoors. They can stand up to almost any conditions usually. Even the unpredictable ones. That's why I am loving Gage's Oldschool x Newschool approach they are taking. Mark my words, some damn exciting stuff coming from them soon. I think their Paki Chitral Kush crosses are going to do really well.
> 
> Myco, have you ever checked out Gage's Bastard series? If not, there is something that I think you want to see...
> 
> ...


I just told someone the same thing. Best value in beans.


----------



## mycomaster (Nov 15, 2013)

Payment went through for the A51 panels, and they didn't even charge me shipping, gotta love that. Come early Dec, I'll be crushing it with some Bad @$$ led's. Sounds about right, I'll be needing some more lighted space about then I'm thinking.

That guy did some amazing things with some Bastard seeds. I like that Dumbo pheno, diggin that all day. I'll have to do some more checking into them for sure. I think that book by J.L. will help alot with your hydro organic endeavor Hamish, lots of interesting reading in there. Kinda blows the mind, alot of it. Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 15, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> Payment went through for the A51 panels, and they didn't even charge me shipping, gotta love that. Come early Dec, I'll be crushing it with some Bad @$$ led's. Sounds about right, I'll be needing some more lighted space about then I'm thinking.
> 
> That guy did some amazing things with some Bastard seeds. I like that Dumbo pheno, diggin that all day. I'll have to do some more checking into them for sure. I think that book by J.L. will help alot with your hydro organic endeavor Hamish, lots of interesting reading in there. Kinda blows the mind, alot of it. Peace & Love. Myco


He seems like a really cool guy too. I like cb420247m a ton.


----------



## mycomaster (Nov 15, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> He seems like a really cool guy too. I like cb420247m a ton.


I got a cool vibe off of him from reading through his thread over at Gage.

I made some oil. Then I ate that shit!

Nice clarity.
I don't even worry about the capsules anymore. Just roll it into a capsule form, and nom nom nom!

I'll tell you what, my anxiety is ALOT better. I hate that crap!

Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 15, 2013)

How can I cook with the oil?


----------



## mycomaster (Nov 15, 2013)

Haven't worked out trying to cook with it really. Hamish told me that putting a piece in warm whiskey you can dissolve some, and put it in your morning coffee, and such. If you get some Everclear, you can dilute quite a bit, in just a little alcohol, and maybe apply it to something. Most of the Everclear is just gonna evaporate out, and not leave much taste. Good damn question Gandalf. Cannabutter works great for cooking if you wanna go that route. PITA making though, at least it can be messy that is.
Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 15, 2013)

I need to make a bunch of butter. I am so damn lazy. I want to eat some LA Haze cookies.


----------



## mycomaster (Nov 15, 2013)

Killer idea for the Bowl games bro! I have so many jars of butter. Hard to use it when you get sick from your food all the time, but it will be useful now. The Y47 has really taken on a nice cure over this short time. Fruity with some pronounced lemon from the AK in it. Really makes the eyelids heavy, but doesn't put you to sleep at all. Just stoned, happy, and content. 

Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 16, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> How can I cook with the oil?


 It dissolves perfectly in sunflower oil too. Takes a while, but it does work. It should dissolve perfectly in any fat-based warmish liquid. Even warm milk should do the trick.


----------



## mycomaster (Nov 16, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> It dissolves perfectly in sunflower oil too. Takes a while, but it does work. It should dissolve perfectly in any fat-based warmish liquid. Even warm milk should do the trick.


Damn, good to know!

Got me a SleeSkunk, Afghani Skunk, and a Cindy99 above soil. Out looking at houses, be back a little later. This sucks, hit some oil for me, LOL! Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## prosperian (Nov 16, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> Payment went through for the A51 panels, and they didn't even charge me shipping, gotta love that. Come early Dec, I'll be crushing it with some Bad @$$ led's. Sounds about right, I'll be needing some more lighted space about then I'm thinking.


Hope they work out for you man. Mine performed perfectly on the last grow. You will be amazed at how much clutter gets removed with an LED install. Nice and clean the way Prosperian likes it! Lol


----------



## mycomaster (Nov 18, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Hope they work out for you man. Mine performed perfectly on the last grow. You will be amazed at how much clutter gets removed with an LED install. Nice and clean the way Prosperian likes it! Lol


One of the big reasons I got these lights bro, they worked so good for you. Slipon really turned me on to LED, and you turned me on to A51. I can't wait to see you crush it again, with some bubbled tap, air pots, led's, and cooked bag soil! I seen that not long ago Slip harvested some killer LSD, and now he has some Skunk#1 going, should be a killer grow.

I broke my last dang glass nail on my oil rig. Broke my nail during a dab session, got mad, and got Ti! I'll tell you what, if your nail doesn't have a deep cup, you're missing out on alot of oil going south. I was amazed at how much better this goofy titanium nail was, pretty cool. Even if you're careful, and don't break a bunch of the glass nails, get yourself a titanium nail. It's worth it alone in what you save yourself in waste, and reclaim. Plus I think it has a better taste somehow, IDK, maybe cleaner or something.

I got an email from A-51, the panels are set-up to be shipped. Hmm, that's early, but I'll take it. They never did ask me for a penny to ship these things.

I also think I may have found a suitable house. It looks as if there would be plenty of room to grow, and nobody would ever know. Kinda like the Anne Frank memorial garden .

Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## Slipon (Nov 19, 2013)

IM positive your be happy with your LEDs, looking forward to see your first run 

and Im sure they already had started on them new panels and had the parts, and since you ordered two they made em right away for you  
and as fare as I know Area-51 don't charges shipping, I did`t pay it for my first quality panel either, was included in the price


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 19, 2013)

Wow. They must be STOKED to have you doing a log with their gear!! Shipped early? That doesn't happen here. My perlite I ordered last week only got shipped off today. It's friggin perli, already in bags dammit lol.


----------



## mycomaster (Nov 19, 2013)

Slipon said:


> IM positive your be happy with your LEDs, looking forward to see your first run
> 
> and Im sure they already had started on them new panels and had the parts, and since you ordered two they made em right away for you
> and as fare as I know Area-51 don't charges shipping, I did`t pay it for my first quality panel either, was included in the price


Nice to see you Slip. I'm really excited to be getting the led's. They recently upgraded their website. Here's the specs for the new 2014 lights.http://a51led.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=65&products_id=181



Mad Hamish said:


> Wow. They must be STOKED to have you doing a log with their gear!! Shipped early? That doesn't happen here. My perlite I ordered last week only got shipped off today. It's friggin perli, already in bags dammit lol.


Yea, I like to be able to just go pick stuff up when i can. I know we're all not able to do that, but it's what I prefer. Hope all your seeds killed it with awesome germ rates bro. Another busy day. Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 20, 2013)

Aww nuts I forgot: BIG CONGRATS ON FINDING A NEW HOME!!! I am excited for you man!! Sounds like a great place. Wishing you and your family an easy move and smooth transition Brother! Yeah germ rates were phenomenal. Losses are depressing though. We still have 80 RH... Rain.. And heat in between. Nothing I can do about it. My worst run in with damping off ever. 8 babies so far. I am saving the Lemon Thai x OG for indoors. I think I will stick to NE genetics. They breed with wet conditions so very resistant to PM and Butt Rottis too. Kicking the de humidifier 24/7 indoors at the moment. Going to give me a power bill from hell that is...


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 20, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Aww nuts I forgot: BIG CONGRATS ON FINDING A NEW HOME!!! I am excited for you man!! Sounds like a great place. Wishing you and your family an easy move and smooth transition Brother! Yeah germ rates were phenomenal. Losses are depressing though. We still have 80 RH... Rain.. And heat in between. Nothing I can do about it. My worst run in with damping off ever. 8 babies so far. I am saving the Lemon Thai x OG for indoors. I think I will stick to NE genetics. They breed with wet conditions so very resistant to PM and Butt Rottis too. Kicking the de humidifier 24/7 indoors at the moment. Going to give me a power bill from hell that is...



I am with Hamish on saying how happy I am for you bro to find a new place. I like the way it sounds bro. A hidden garden is a must.

Hamish.....I am with you on you can only do so much bro. Those are brutal conditions.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 20, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I am with Hamish on saying how happy I am for you bro to find a new place. I like the way it sounds bro. A hidden garden is a must.
> 
> Hamish.....I am with you on you can only do so much bro. Those are brutal conditions.


I was thinking about it: The guys at Gage are gonna love this when I tell them that ALL my control seedlings, LOCAL SWAZI, did not make it through. So the Afghan Haze x PCK, with 11/12 survivors, is impervious to moulds. Next up is the Lemon Thai x Freedom Baby, 8/12 going strong. Then the SBD x MPCK with 6/12 still standing. 

It is a test, after all. So they are thoroughly tested for resistance to damping off


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 20, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> I was thinking about it: The guys at Gage are gonna love this when I tell them that ALL my control seedlings, LOCAL SWAZI, did not make it through. So the Afghan Haze x PCK, with 11/12 survivors, is impervious to moulds. Next up is the Lemon Thai x Freedom Baby, 8/12 going strong. Then the SBD x MPCK with 6/12 still standing.
> 
> It is a test, after all. So they are thoroughly tested for resistance to damping off



I back you 100% bro. It is a test. The boys want the gear to be pushed to see the limits. What you are finding out is key information. It's just part of the game. Fuck it and just run things like you would with any gear. You are the man. Best vibes to a return to good weather for you.


----------



## mycomaster (Nov 21, 2013)

A small wish of good weather from The African Herbsman!
[video=youtube;kFP141gOLxY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFP141gOLxY[/video]

I hope your conditions clear up a bit bro. Cheer up though, absolutely nothing you can do except do your test, and record your findings. Gage will love to have your info, what a real test of their genetics!
My led panels are on their way, just left Va.
Had a small scare last night, and spent it in the hospital. It wasn't me, it was my wife. The first doc was a complete D.B. so I made them give me another, a damn woman! She's completely fine, and now has the day off, so she's happy. I brought her home, and smoked all the rest of my oil. I'll admit I was shaking like a bitch, I've never seen my wife in any trouble like that. I kept cool though, and from all my hospital trips i knew exactly what to do, and what not to do. My wife said I was acting militant, but i'll be damned if she's gonna end up with the A.hole doctor, not happening. Just thinking about all this again makes me wanna smoke a really big joey.
I'm sorry I haven't been around that much, I miss you guys alot. I now have a couple of housing options open. I have the 4 bedroom house I was talking about with the hidden 3rd floor, a smaller house further from my wifes work, but out in the country a little, and a 3rd option opened up last night. Me, and my wife have been taking care of her great aunt for awhile now. This poor woman lost her husband last year, a real Bad @$$ Pacific war vet, and now has cancer taking her life, quite quickly actually. She lives in a condo for ease of life now, but still has her old house in a very cool little town, not one cop. It's such a small little area that they don't have a police station, they depend on county cops which never come through unless they're called. I've never even been in this house, but I'm gonna check it out this evening. I hope it suits my needs, as this will probably be the best option.
Peace & Love my peeps. Myco


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 21, 2013)

I am glad Mrs. Myco is ok bro. Holy crap. I know how you feel. It is a true shame that doctors are such assholes. We never want our loved ones in any sort of crisis. Take good care of her. 

I am really happy to hear the house hunting is at the end. Living in the quiet country is a great thing. I want to hear about what the house is like after your visit. Good luck bro.


----------



## mycomaster (Nov 21, 2013)

Yeah, Mrs.Myco is doing great. I've had alot of scares in my life, but that was absolutely horrible. My wife is a friggin rock, nothing ever disturbs her, but last night I seen fear. The last thing I wanted was her doctor acting blase' about everything. What a D.B.! I'm sure the doc had seen this a million times, and he's not suppose to show any emotions, and all that, but he can act like he has a pulse in there. It didn't take much for me to get my wife a female doc though. After berating that prick for 10 minutes he was happy to tap out. I might have caught the poor man at the end of a long shift too. I'm not that great when it's my loved ones hurting, I can quickly start getting unreasonable. I will however get you the best care possible, before I get thrown from the property, or arrested. 
I topped two of the OBR's now, the third is still catching up a bit. This is my lineup right now. Bay11 clone looking great, that's female. Critical Jack Herer, female. C99 female seedling. Iced Grapefruit female seedling. Kali Bubba female seedling. Afghani Skunk x 2 reg seedlings. G-13 Skunk reg seedling. Sleeskunk reg seedling. Menage a Trois reg seedling. my germ rates sucked this time for some reason, but it is what it is. Happy to have what I got, and ready to move forward from here. 
Have a blessed day folks. Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 21, 2013)

The OB Ripper flowers are so frosty that when you cut them up to put them into a blunt it looks like you were doing lines on the table from all the frost. Completely insane. I hope you can get nice yields from them.


----------



## mycomaster (Nov 21, 2013)

I know the OBR's can want to grow a bit viney, but I'm hoping with some early topping, and training I can help this some. I know i can't train out the genetics, but I can breed in some bigger flowers . I just gotta find the right combo. I would love to hit the Bay11 with some Ripper pollen. She has a sweet purple\pepper smell to her, never flowered her, just a strong smelling plant in veg. I can't wait to finally get some flowers from that one. 
I seen your new lineup over on your thread Gandalf, and I have to say, pretty impressive as always. You should have quite a bit of tasty meds coming your way.
Hamish should too. Hope all is going well in the rains bro.
Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## benbud89 (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi Myco! did you preorder the 2014-model, the all white one? I got the same one as prosperian, and Im really curious about the new one, so Id be very interested to follow such grow


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 21, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> I know the OBR's can want to grow a bit viney, but I'm hoping with some early topping, and training I can help this some. I know i can't train out the genetics, but I can breed in some bigger flowers . I just gotta find the right combo. I would love to hit the Bay11 with some Ripper pollen. She has a sweet purple\pepper smell to her, never flowered her, just a strong smelling plant in veg. I can't wait to finally get some flowers from that one.
> I seen your new lineup over on your thread Gandalf, and I have to say, pretty impressive as always. You should have quite a bit of tasty meds coming your way.
> Hamish should too. Hope all is going well in the rains bro.
> Peace & Love. Myco


I am going to cross a bunch of my best Gage phenos to the Bodhi gear and vice versa. Sun Maiden x Sunshine Daydream. I am excited for the runs. I think if you can breed the bulk in like you are planning it would be so well worth it. I want to hear about the Bay Ripper cross. Hamish had the idea of running a Gage to Bodhi cross.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 22, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I am going to cross a bunch of my best Gage phenos to the Bodhi gear and vice versa. Sun Maiden x Sunshine Daydream. I am excited for the runs. I think if you can breed the bulk in like you are planning it would be so well worth it. I want to hear about the Bay Ripper cross. Hamish had the idea of running a Gage to Bodhi cross.


 EPICNESS APPROACHES! When can we expect the first official drops from C.O.M.A seeds? A name too good not to use that is 



mycomaster said:


> I know the OBR's can want to grow a bit viney, but I'm hoping with some early topping, and training I can help this some. I know i can't train out the genetics, but I can breed in some bigger flowers . I just gotta find the right combo. I would love to hit the Bay11 with some Ripper pollen. She has a sweet purple\pepper smell to her, never flowered her, just a strong smelling plant in veg. I can't wait to finally get some flowers from that one.
> I seen your new lineup over on your thread Gandalf, and I have to say, pretty impressive as always. You should have quite a bit of tasty meds coming your way.
> Hamish should too. Hope all is going well in the rains bro.
> Peace & Love. Myco


 We finally have normal weather! Thank the various gods whichever anybody believes in, but they are smiling upon me today. Hot, strong sunshine, stiff breeze, yup... It's going to be looking UP from here on!

Dream Beaver clones are ready for the outdoors too... One pheno's clones are looking even better than the mommy. I will get pics of her buds this evening. More like baseball bats. Friggin massive, FAT. 

My wife was also in hospital last week Myco. All is good now, she will have to wait quite some time before she can use her left hand still, though. Had a very good Polish surgeon. All my love to you and your family!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 22, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> EPICNESS APPROACHES! When can we expect the first official drops from C.O.M.A seeds? A name too good not to use that is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Best wishes to your wife Hamish for a lighting fast recovery. Positive weather vibes are flowing your way. I have a good stock of really healthy beans. I want to run a bunch to see if they are worthy for The Circle's gardens.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 22, 2013)

You really should consider a BreedBay presence mate. Hook yourself up with Bodhi and Gooey and SOG... I think you can positively kick ass as a breeder. You have the good taste, high standards and total passion that I love to see from a breeder. It is meant to happen. And you know that Me and Myco will gladly help you out when it comes to the testing side of things. Hell, the entire S.A posse is at your disposal if you need. As JD says, onwards and upwards!

Thanks for the well wishes mate  Weather predictions for the next week look solid and dry. Some surprisingly cool temps for this time of year though. I like that. You should've seen the Gage babies praying today. What a sight.


----------



## mycomaster (Nov 22, 2013)

Hells Bells Hamish, I hope your wife recovers fully, and in a speedy fashion! I'm telling you bro, nothing can happen to one of us, without it happening to the other, LOL! Our paths seem to be oddly intertwined at times. Maybe if we stay in closer contact we can try avoiding some of our cosmic groin punches. I'm stoked to hear about the weather clearing, and the sun coming out. Quite the metaphor for what's going on in your life I hope. Please, post some of those pics bro, please.

I'm positive your seed stock is up-to-par Gandalf. Fresh, healthy beans from some of the best strains on earth, sign me up! I like how you describe the dust left over from rolling a blunt. I can't wait to start my breeding here. It all depends on my male/female ratio though. Either way I'll have a lot of plants to work with. Plus I can always add more to the mix if I come up unsatisfied. I really want to keep everything as simple as possible at first though.

Here are my OBR's, and my G-13 Skunk.
OBR 1
OBR 2
OBR 3
G-13 Skunk

Hey Benbud glad to see you bro! You are right sir, I ordered some 2014 panels from A51. They're being shipped now, and should be here by the 25th. I'm a complete retard when it comes to computers, and somehow messed up my order with them, and over payed. I contacted Jeff @ A51, and the next day had an e-mail from paypal saying I was receiving a refund. I can't say a thing about the panels yet, but the customer service over there is second to none. They also updated their site, and it's alot easier to navigate now, and also has a better function to it. I can't wait to see what they can do next to my 600W ballast.
Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## mycomaster (Nov 22, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> You really should consider a BreedBay presence mate. Hook yourself up with Bodhi and Gooey and SOG... I think you can positively kick ass as a breeder. You have the good taste, high standards and total passion that I love to see from a breeder. It is meant to happen. And you know that Me and Myco will gladly help you out when it comes to the testing side of things. Hell, the entire S.A posse is at your disposal if you need. As JD says, onwards and upwards!


^^^Couldn't agree more!!^^^

Breed Gandalf, for we shall take the offspring, and raise em like our own! Besides, you have an eye for it bro, no getting around it. It's at least something to think about, I think you would be surprised with all who would want some magical, green wizard beans.
Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 22, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> Hells Bells Hamish, I hope your wife recovers fully, and in a speedy fashion! I'm telling you bro, nothing can happen to one of us, without it happening to the other, LOL! Our paths seem to be oddly intertwined at times. Maybe if we stay in closer contact we can try avoiding some of our cosmic groin punches. I'm stoked to hear about the weather clearing, and the sun coming out. Quite the metaphor for what's going on in your life I hope. Please, post some of those pics bro, please.
> 
> I'm positive your seed stock is up-to-par Gandalf. Fresh, healthy beans from some of the best strains on earth, sign me up! I like how you describe the dust left over from rolling a blunt. I can't wait to start my breeding here. It all depends on my male/female ratio though. Either way I'll have a lot of plants to work with. Plus I can always add more to the mix if I come up unsatisfied. I really want to keep everything as simple as possible at first though.
> 
> ...


 Those girls are positively exploding with life! Beautiful. 

Some day soon, this crazy old world will allow us closer proximity, just wait and see Brother. I have plans I am hatching. I will send you and The Wizard a mail very soon...


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 22, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> Hells Bells Hamish, I hope your wife recovers fully, and in a speedy fashion! I'm telling you bro, nothing can happen to one of us, without it happening to the other, LOL! Our paths seem to be oddly intertwined at times. Maybe if we stay in closer contact we can try avoiding some of our cosmic groin punches. I'm stoked to hear about the weather clearing, and the sun coming out. Quite the metaphor for what's going on in your life I hope. Please, post some of those pics bro, please.
> 
> I'm positive your seed stock is up-to-par Gandalf. Fresh, healthy beans from some of the best strains on earth, sign me up! I like how you describe the dust left over from rolling a blunt. I can't wait to start my breeding here. It all depends on my male/female ratio though. Either way I'll have a lot of plants to work with. Plus I can always add more to the mix if I come up unsatisfied. I really want to keep everything as simple as possible at first though.
> 
> ...


The curved leaves in pic 6 is something I saw on the OBR's. You are going to be so pumped.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 22, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> You really should consider a BreedBay presence mate. Hook yourself up with Bodhi and Gooey and SOG... I think you can positively kick ass as a breeder. You have the good taste, high standards and total passion that I love to see from a breeder. It is meant to happen. And you know that Me and Myco will gladly help you out when it comes to the testing side of things. Hell, the entire S.A posse is at your disposal if you need. As JD says, onwards and upwards!
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes mate  Weather predictions for the next week look solid and dry. Some surprisingly cool temps for this time of year though. I like that. You should've seen the Gage babies praying today. What a sight.





*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Mad Hamish again.



*


----------



## mycomaster (Nov 22, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Mad Hamish again.
> 
> 
> 
> *


I don't think a single person in our circle can rep that Bugger.


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 23, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> I don't think a single person in our circle can rep that *Bugger*.


Mmmmmm repburgers.............wait....................

(I got him for ya'll - all my love, and anything for my sexy organic gurus)

[video=youtube;HfXwmDGJAB8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfXwmDGJAB8[/video]

The darker the flesh, the deeper the roots. Ha! Clownin'...Keep ya head up, my brother.




Dude, Myco - I just started cold-stratifying about 20 Japanese Jack Pine Bonzai seeds. Whatchya know bout patience, homie? Hahaha.
Hoping you and the family are doing killer. Hope your wife knows that she's got a player for life, and everybody miss ya.


----------



## mycomaster (Nov 25, 2013)

Pin, good to see you as always bro. Family is doing killer. Matter of fact, I went to the doc with my wife this morning, the baby is strong, and awnry! I also found out the sex, I'm having a little girl. Time to learn some MMA for them boyfriends, LOL! I can't believe I'm having a little girl, she's gonna be a Tom Boy, I'm tellin you now. I can't sit still, I'm so pumped. Seeing how developed she was, her spine, the four chambers of her heart, her brain, holly crap! Our next appt is 2 days before X-mas @ 4:20. I may be 5 minutes late, LOL. It's funny how 420 keeps popping up here, she might be called Mary Jane!

I got my mom on a cbd regiment now. Hempmedspx.com. I'll let you guys know how it goes, she just fell recently, and broke her knee after she had surgery on it. I'm feelin....couldn't hurt! I still like my THC rich oil personally.

A51 panels are slated to arrive today. What a day! Glad to have one that almost makes you explode from all the happy, and beauty, nice change of pace, LOL.
Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 25, 2013)

I am so happy for you Myco. Congrats. Best news ever. Please pass my best to Mrs. Myco. I am happy things are cool. You deserve it. I want to see the panels. I bet you have looked at them 30 times by now. I hope your Mom gets some relief. That is a good idea.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 26, 2013)

All our love to you and your family Myco! Told ya, I haven't even considered the possibility you might have a boy. I just knew it would be a little girl! And I also want to see the panels! Post up them pics!


----------



## mycomaster (Nov 26, 2013)

I didn't receive my panels yesterday unfortunately. USPS strikes out again! I'm sure I'll get them today, but as luck would have it, we got our first real snow last night. 
I can't believe I'm having a little girl. My family is predominantly male, having a female is really a small miracle. My father had 6 brothers, and one sister. I have a crap ton of cousins, but only 2 are female, and I'm one of 3 boys myself.

Daddy's little girl, GODDAMN RIGHT! 

I have a couple pics of my OBR's, and G-13 Skunk.
OBR's
G-13 Skunk
Critical Jack Herer(just watered)

I'm getting nice growth from the OBR's that I topped already. The G-13 Skunk is no slouch either, with some nice steady growth. I need to Xplant these babies today. I still have my Bay11 clone under the T5's, I'll have to bring her up under the HID soon. She had a massive root system going, but I wanted her in some good soil for a bit regardless. She smells so dank. As soon as I get those LED's, I'll be posting pics of one of them. Probably won't open the other until I move though.
Have a blessed day folks. Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## mycomaster (Nov 26, 2013)

Groove to my tune.
Here's one for Gandalf.
[video=youtube;O7ZbM7ak8uw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7ZbM7ak8uw[/video]


----------



## mycomaster (Nov 26, 2013)

One for my boy Hamish too!
[video=youtube;0jsw_r0hILQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jsw_r0hILQ[/video]
Peace & Love.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 26, 2013)

We have an autographed pic of Jimmy Cliff hanging in our home. My wife got to meet him and chat to him for a few hours 

This is for you bro... 

[video=youtube;au4MRhg5BHE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=au4MRhg5BHE[/video]

These mist covered mountains 
Are a home now for me 
But my home is the lowlands 
And always will be 
Some day you'll return to me 
Your valleys and your farms 
And you'll no longer burn 
To be brothers in arms 

Through these fields of destruction 
Baptisms of fire 
I've witnessed all your suffering 
As the battle raged higher 
And though they did hurt me so bad 
In the fear and alarm 
You did not desert me 
My brothers in arms 

There's so many different worlds 
So many different suns 
And we have just one world 
But we live in different ones 

Now the sun's gone to hell 
And the moon's riding high 
Let me bid you farewell 
Every man has to die 
But it's written in the starlight 
And every line on your palm 
We're fools to make war 
On our brothers in arms


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 26, 2013)

You are the man Myco. I'll hit you up tomorrow. Running around like a madman the past few days.


----------



## mycomaster (Nov 27, 2013)

All you guys are just classic BAD @$$!!

Hamish, that's such a killer song bro. Completely jealous of your wife meeting Mr. cliff, what a cool happening that was. I hope your lady is healing like Wolverine bro, give her my best.

Gandalf, I don't even know where to start with you bro. My small realization yesterday about your character really blew my mind. You are honestly one of the most selfless people I know, and I'm eternally honored to know you, and call you my friend. Thank you for giving me the opportunity to get to know you, and soak in some of your wisdom.

Pin, all I can say about you is, Soldier! You hang in there bro, out of the worst tragedies, come the opportunity to rebuild. From your couple stories I've seen, your mom sounds like she lived a hell of a life. Relish all the good times, they're all that matters now. When my father passed 5 years ago, I learned one thing. They can never hurt you again, all the dumb shit they would do, will never happen again. It's up to you to focus on the good, and perpetuate that in your mind. Not that you want to forget the bad, that's who they were too, it's just that you can remember a person however you want, totally up to you, why not remember the best of a person then. No reason to condemn folks in the afterlife, as I'm sure their demons are already at it.

On a lighter note, I still haven't received my dang panels. I tracked them again, and the site is still saying that they'll be here on the 25th.......Uh what? Maybe the P.O runs on alien daylight savings time or something, IDK. I do however have some KILLER news! My newly adopted great aunt wants my wife, me, and our baby to move into her old house. She had to move out cause of the stairs, so she bought a condo. The house has been vacant for quite some time, with the heat having been on, and the water running, just waiting for occupancy. I checked it out, and there is room for my garden to expand from what it is now, and there will be a nice baby room too. It has a sunroom that is screaming for me to hook up my stereo, and wake n' bake in every morning! I can't tell you guys how generous this woman is being to us. She wants to furnish it with brand new appliances, have it checked top to bottom with plumbers, and electricians, have it cleaned professionally, carpets & all, and pay for our movers. She wants to know if there are any improvements or changes we would like to make so she can get on them before we move in. Tomorrow she's having base board heaters put into the baby's room, cause she says it's chilly in there!? All that, and she doesn't want rent! Oh did I mention there's a boat in the garage, and she has someone take care of the lawn, and she wants to keep them employed. I feel like I woke up from a dream, but nobody told me I was awake. I have to go smoke another doobie so my head doesn't explode. Thank you everyone for keeping me positive for so long, looks like Myco caught a break.
Peace & love. Myco


----------



## mycomaster (Nov 27, 2013)

Had to post a song. Don't worry Hamish, I swear I own 99.9% of the music I post.
[video=youtube;jOMXMmKg74Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jOMXMmKg74Y[/video]
Just a good tune to smoke to. Please enjoy.
Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## Slipon (Nov 27, 2013)

Nice one MyCo, tho this is more me 

[video=youtube;ZTCbugaGzfI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTCbugaGzfI&amp;list=FLTZv2bqaIcrvrayUUM2CM2g[/video]

have some strong lyrics


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 27, 2013)

Myco, your inbox is full mate  I wish RIU would warn us when our inboxes were full.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 27, 2013)

I just cleared my inbox too Myco. Sorry about that bro.


----------



## mycomaster (Nov 27, 2013)

Awesome to see you Slip, thanks for the music bro, nice choice for sure. Very beautiful stuff. It's funny you come in here today, I had a delivery you might be interested in. First off though, the Xplanted OBR's, and my G-13 Skunk.
G-13 Skunk
OBR#3
OBR#2
OBR#1


----------



## mycomaster (Nov 27, 2013)

Sorry Hamish, thanks Gandalf.

THEY'RE HERE!!!


My little brother just Skyped me from Vegas, I'll be back.
Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## Slipon (Nov 27, 2013)

looks great Bro, can't wait to see how they preform alongside the HPS


----------



## mycomaster (Nov 27, 2013)

Slipon said:


> looks great Bro, can't wait to see how they preform alongside the HPS


That's exactly how i'm gonna run them at first too, side-by-side, next to the 600W. I'd really like to get me a 600W MH bulb, pop it in the HID, and go the whole way from veg to flower led Vs HID. We'll see, maybe one day. 
I checked em both out, and they're running 100%. Bright as shit, believe that. I said before that I really liked the customer service at A51, I can now speak on the build quality. I think I could use one of these for self defense, and it would work afterwards. Burglars beware of the A51 assault. Seriously though, these panels are solid, and well built. Came with heavy duty hangers, and a cool little bottle opener, LOL. If these give me flowers like I'm thinking they will, I'll definitely be ordering more.

XGS-190

Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 27, 2013)

Impressive plants and lights. I am really excited for you Myco.


----------



## mycomaster (Nov 27, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Impressive plants and lights. I am really excited for you Myco.


Thanks, Gandalf. I can't wait to put the plants under the lights, LOL. Should be soon enough, but I may get antsy, and put one light up. So much good going on! Going over my moms for an early Thanks Giving. The poor woman has a huge brace on her leg, but still wants to cook her now healthy son a huge dinner. My wifes mom is tomorrow, she's trying to fatten me up too. Gods, I love the Holiday's. Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 28, 2013)

If I were you one would be kickin' already LOL... Not like you'll be wearing out the bulbs  Hell man, no more bulb changes for a LOOOOOOONG time. I can't wait to see what you pull off with these. 

Enjoy your Thanksgiving Myco! Sounds like you're going end up bursting with the ladies have their way! I must start keeping track of the holidays over there...


----------



## Slipon (Nov 28, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> Thanks, Gandalf. I can't wait to put the plants under the lights, LOL. Should be soon enough, but I may get antsy, and put one light up. So much good going on! Going over my moms for an early Thanks Giving. The poor woman has a huge brace on her leg, but still wants to cook her now healthy son a huge dinner. My wifes mom is tomorrow, she's trying to fatten me up too. Gods, I love the Holiday's. Peace & Love. Myco



lol nice, Mom`s are the best  make sure to bring some flowers or sum thing


----------



## mycomaster (Nov 28, 2013)

I thought I would be traditional, and old school this year. I invited all my neighbor's over for the holiday's, but asked them to bring all the best food they had. Made sure everyone was fat, and happy after feasting........then slaughtered them, took their possessions, and claimed their land as mine. I rule!! Old school, traditional, and very American. Happy Thanksgiving!

Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## Slipon (Nov 29, 2013)

I think flowers works better


----------



## mycomaster (Dec 2, 2013)

All my neighbors are safe, and happy I assume, LOL.

Brought the Mother-In-Law flowers, thanks for the heads up Slip, great advice. 

Been taking my CBD tincture, and I can't tell you how much better I'm doing. It's amazing how a couple drops of this stuff can do so much. My arthritis is doing a ton better, and my digestive tract is even doing things I never thought it could, like digesting food, LOL. I ate so much turkey at Thanksgiving I may grow feathers.
Up until now I fought off the urge to set up an led panel. I think I'm gonna Xplant another Bay11 clone today, and put her under some led. 
I've been spending alot of time over at the new place getting it ready. I also got to go out, and pop off 1000 rounds of 7.62 this weekend, what a stress reliever. They do go fast when you're bump firing 75 & 100 round drums, LOL. I love my states' gun laws! 
Here are a couple pics of the CBD drops I picked up from hempmedspx.com.


My OBR's are doing great. I have the straggler topped now for the first time, and will probably top the other 2 today, and start some bondage on em. I'm getting some killer growth off of the OBR's. Nice even branching, looks like they're gonna yield just fine for me. A little early to get to ahead of myself, but they're looking good for now, and I'm really happy with them. I can see why you love this strain so much Gandalf.
One of my Afghani Skunk seedlings has TMV! It has to be in some of the soil. I now have to give some serious thought about dumping alot of my soil bins, and starting over with new soil when I move. GODSFUKINDAMMIT. That's for you Hamish, LOL. I'll still have some soil, but most will have to go I'm thinking. I will not move this to the new place, forget that.
Sorry I've been so scarce, but soon enough you'll all have more of me around than you'll want, LOL. I hope everybody's T.G. was stellar. Have a blessed day everyone. Peace & love. Myco


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 2, 2013)

Maybe we'll fall in love whenI get home......I go yaddya-yad-yada yadda-ya-ya.......


----------



## mycomaster (Dec 2, 2013)

Oh brother. Tell me those are song lyrics, cause I'm happily married with a baby on the way, ROFL!


----------



## mycomaster (Dec 5, 2013)

How's it going gentlemen?

I have the house almost completely ready now with the exception of my grow room. I spent all day yesterday steam cleaning all the carpets. I need to get my room ready next, and will have some help with it this weekend. I really like the sunroom this place has, smoked that bitch out yesterday bumpin the stereo cleaning. I love the neighborhood too, exact opposite from where I live now, ultra quite! Oh, and did I mention, this little town doesn't have 1 policemen, LOL!

I've been doubling up on my CBD drops, and they're helping a ton folks. Usually I would be really sore after working all day, but the drops are more than doing their job. I'm also able to eat quite a bit more, and easily digest it. My mom also told me that her knee doesn't ache so damn much anymore, after she started the drops.

My OBR's are looking good, and growing nicely. They're already giving off a nice funk.



Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## mycomaster (Dec 7, 2013)

Can't sleep for anything. Up smoking oil, and drinking honey brown. Hope you're all dreaming peacefully.

Peace & Love. Myco[video=youtube;AU7mjxd9QdA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AU7mjxd9QdA[/video]


----------



## mycomaster (Dec 7, 2013)

Here is the light spectrum chart from the XGS-190 A51 LED panel.


I was second guessing myself with the all white led, but I think I'm good, LOL!


----------



## mycomaster (Dec 7, 2013)

Here is my Bay11 clone. Nursing her to perfect health. I love this strain, smells so much like peppery, purple dank. Should make a good mate for the OBR's, and also add some bulk.


She has a ton of side growth, so taking more clones in the future should be a breeze. This strain really grows like crazy, quite the vegger, but from what I've seen, and heard it doesn't stretch horribly in flower. She puts her energy into large, dense flowers that are very frosty.
Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 7, 2013)

I was really surprised to see all white LED panels too. I just never liked the weird purples on the oldschool ones. I have a feeling these will be next level bro. Depending on your review I am now really interested. Methinks they will kick some ass! All the best with the move up ahead bro, hope you have fun setting up the new room!!!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Dec 8, 2013)

Looking beautiful Myco. Great work.


----------



## mycomaster (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks everyone for giving me some time away. This is what I've been up to.


All plastic materials used are for asbestos removal, so they should last a while. Expensive as hell, I know that. It's suppose to be the best, so that's what I used. I have a nice tub floor that I could flood, and make into a small pool, LOL. I only have the LED's up right now, but the HID is hopefully going in this afternoon. I'll be bringing plants over today as well. I want to run 2 220v lines up to the room, and a 110v so I won't have cords going through the door. I should be able to do that after I move in permanently. I found a zipper door that they make for greenhouses that I'm going to put in the doorway. 
I have to get back to the grind for now. Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 11, 2013)

Damn that's looking SICK already bro  Take a bow, you deserve it.


----------



## mycomaster (Dec 12, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Damn that's looking SICK already bro  Take a bow, you deserve it.


Thanks Hamish. I put a ton of work into this garden already, and still have a bit to go. I had to move my plants before the big move though, so here they are. I Xplanted my last Bay11 clones that were in my cloner way to long. They have some def's, but I'll get em pretty soon enough. I now have 5 plants under my HID running at 400w with a MH bulb in it, and the 4 Bay11 clones under the 2 A51 panels. I'm thinking about splitting my room into veg & flower until I get the rest of my space sorted out.


I saw some of your DB flowers Hamish, and they're super impressive bro. I can't wait to see what you do with all the testers coming your way. 
I have so much to get done still, the big day is Saturday. Have a blessed day all. Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## prosperian (Dec 12, 2013)

Yeah, nice progress myco. Been off the board for awhile, kids home for the holiday and a couple extra school closings for ice days. I shut down my business operations the first week of Nov. through mid Jan., but I always feel busier this time of year with family stuff. Never enough time for everything. I will pop in when I can and I love the new room.


----------



## mycomaster (Dec 13, 2013)

I hope your enjoying the family bro, and the time off. Sounds like a nice time. I seen you got a volcano, they're killer pieces. I don't have one, but a friend of mine does, and I always enjoy getting to use it. It's a fun spacey high for sure. 
I put my Bay11 clones that I just Xplanted under the XGS running on 130W, they seem to be loving it so far. I still have the OBR's under the hid for consistency, but I want to put at least one under the led's. Moving tomorrow, and have lots to do, so I better do some of it. Have a blessed day folks. Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 13, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> Thanks Hamish. I put a ton of work into this garden already, and still have a bit to go. I had to move my plants before the big move though, so here they are. I Xplanted my last Bay11 clones that were in my cloner way to long. They have some def's, but I'll get em pretty soon enough. I now have 5 plants under my HID running at 400w with a MH bulb in it, and the 4 Bay11 clones under the 2 A51 panels. I'm thinking about splitting my room into veg & flower until I get the rest of my space sorted out.
> View attachment 2926310View attachment 2926315View attachment 2926316View attachment 2926321View attachment 2926326View attachment 2926330View attachment 2926336
> 
> I saw some of your DB flowers Hamish, and they're super impressive bro. I can't wait to see what you do with all the testers coming your way.
> I have so much to get done still, the big day is Saturday. Have a blessed day all. Peace & Love. Myco


 All the best with tomorrow's move bro! Holy crap those things look BRIGHT lol. Hope all goes smoothly mate, we'll catch you on the other side after you've had some rest


----------



## mycomaster (Dec 13, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> All the best with tomorrow's move bro! Hope all goes smoothly mate, we'll catch you on the other side after you've had some rest


Thanks bro, means alot to me that you'd come in, and pass on some encouraging words. I got my inline up & running today, and it's helping alot. I hope all is going good on your side of the world bro. I better try to get some sleep. Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## benbud89 (Dec 18, 2013)

cant wait to see you flower something under your new lights. my lsd really enjoys the sgs, so I can only imagine what yours will do


----------



## mycomaster (Dec 23, 2013)

I've been busy, but I had some time, and wanted to say hi. I'm finally getting to the electric later today. I don't have room on my panel for a 220, but I'm gonna put in a 30 amp 110, that will put me up to where I need to be. Moving has been quite the experience, this time. I've been wiped out lately. Mrs. Myco is looking beautiful, and very pregnant now, LOL.

I wanted to let you guys know that the A51 lights are really nice for clones. I had just Xplanted the Bay11's after them being in my cloner for too long, and I moved them over to the new place the same day, and put them under the led's. They responded positively immediately, and have since done well. Bay11 isn't the easiest strain to clone, but I'm glad I still have it for sure. It smells like purple pepper.

The OBR's are doing so well, what a friggin strain. I know for sure now that I have one Male, and one female so far, and I'm pretty sure the third is another male. The female is the one I was hoping for so I'm really happy about that. She's the sat dom #2. I think Gandalf said earlier that's the GrapeStomper O.G. pheno, so yea Happy Happy Happy about that!!! My G-13 Skunk that made it through the TMV cull is a male too, so he's going the way of the Do Do, and I'm gonna pick an OBR male to cross with my Bay11, Critical Jack, Cindy99, Iced Grapefruit, Kali Bubba, and maybe SleeSkunk if it's a female. 

My Little brother is coming in today from Vegas, WooHoo! I can't wait to go get some Skyline Chili, and hit up the gun range! That's how we do that around here, LOL.

I hope everyone's holiday wishes are coming true. Enjoy this time with your family's. Peace, Light, and Love. Myco


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 24, 2013)

Myco, my dude. It's so very fucking cool to feel your presence. I just wanted to stop by and give my biggest hugs, and wish you and your fam the most gnarliest of holidays. <3


----------



## mycomaster (Dec 24, 2013)

Ah, Pin. How ya doin bro? Everybody is good on my side, hope it's the same for you. I haven't peeped in on anybody's grows in a minute, I hope yours is rockin cock! I'll be flipping my garden real soon. I'm gonna scrog my Critical Jack Herer, and that should yield me some nice meds. That with the OBR queen, and Bay11 clones should stock me back up some. Thanks for stopping in bro, been kind of dead around here, LOL. Take er easy, and enjoy the Holiday's.
Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## Slipon (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry X-mass Bro 

hope your new garden is rocking


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 24, 2013)

I'm doing OK! bro! Thank you soo much for asking! I'm on such a positive vibe right now, everyone's bummed! I'm so full of hugs, and awesomeness! hahaha. No one's going to fuck up my holiday! I'm just stoked to be alive, and breathing! Knowing that I can venture into the garden whenever I need to energize. I miss you, and have been praying for you and your baby/wife. Praying for your safe landing into the new territory. You are in my thoughts constantly, man. Keep that chin up!



mycomaster said:


> Ah, Pin. How ya doin bro? Everybody is good on my side, hope it's the same for you. I haven't peeped in on anybody's grows in a minute, I hope yours is rockin cock! I'll be flipping my garden real soon. I'm gonna scrog my Critical Jack Herer, and that should yield me some nice meds. That with the OBR queen, and Bay11 clones should stock me back up some. Thanks for stopping in bro, been kind of dead around here, LOL. Take er easy, and enjoy the Holiday's.
> Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## mycomaster (Dec 24, 2013)

Glad to hear your exuding happy! I killed a case of Honey Brown, just to watch it die last night. My brother is in from Vegas, he's in the Air Force, and I never get to see the boy. We were up late as hell, B.S.'n about everything. I forgot how awnry the boy is, LOL. We're going out to pop off a couple thousand rounds of ammo today. It's amazing how easy it is for military to travel with firearms, the boy brought an arsenal this time. I seriously think he has as many cases, and bags for his weapons, than him, and his wife have for their clothes, LOL. I have him trumped for numbers, but he has some sweet firearms. Anyways, I can't wait to get out there. 
I've been in a really up mood lately as well Pin, let's hope they last, HUH. I'm blasting some oil before I go out plinking, so when I get back, it's on. My brother can't smoke, but we're gonna party a bit. Hope your holiday's are smashing all. Peace & Love. Myco.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 24, 2013)

That would mean you have not seen these:































Hope you guys have a great holiday and you are enjoying the new place! And BTW, Myco... The DB didn't turn out to have that frost and big yields in the end. It ended up yielding like a motherf*cker. Frost and huge yields. 12 gram dry nugs on the one pheno brother, and that's just single tops...


----------



## mycomaster (Dec 24, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


>


Just sick Hamish. Good grief, that's some frosty, beautiful medicine bro! I love the color palette on those flowers, just exquisite. I tried sending you a PM, but your box was full of course, LOL. I really dropped off the map for a minute, but I should be around a bit more now that the house is somewhat more orderly. By the look of your picture, I think your holiday's will be pretty merry. 
I got to go out with my little brother today, and we popped of over 3200 rounds of ammo between him, myself, and my best friend. 7.62x39, .45, 5.56, 357mag, .40, 9mm, 12gauge. After we got that out of our systems, we came back to my place, and watched B Christmas movies on netflix. He drank my private stock of Eagle Rare whiskey, and I caught him up on B.H.O. I really think he wanted to try some out, but he would never jeopardize his military career like that, I wouldn't let him anyways. His wife fell asleep after I gave her a tiny tiny dab. The only time she ever smokes though is when she comes in, and me, and her hang out. 
OK, now that we're caught up, back to the flowers. Are those flowers all from the same pheno, and if they are which one? Did they all turn such beautiful colors or was that just these? I heard you describing one as smelling like rotten fruit, OOOH WEEE, were there any other smells, and what is the smoke report on this? I can't wait to read what you think of this strain in the end, all said, and done. Sorry about all the questions, but I'm really stoked to see how this strain turned out for you. Hope your Holidays rock bro.
Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 26, 2013)

Good to hear you are having a good holiday Bro! Cleared myninbix lol, my bad... Those pics are each a different pheno... Each came out spectacular. There was only one with a darker foresty green color the rest are all creamy like this. All super sativas far as effect goes. STRONG. I will link you the smoke reports in a bit, only reported on 3 phenos so far. Smells from rotting fruit to 'forest floor mint and berries' and then some. 3 keepers in this pack lol...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 26, 2013)

Here's some copy-and-paste from my BreedBay thread:

So to some reporting then for now:

This was 'pheno no4' and I have a nice fat bush of her outside 




 Small dense buds with very cool neon orange hairs. Really sticky, insane amounts of fat trichs. Smell at the end of drying is like fermenting fruit, sweet and sour and has a touch of fuel and hints of lemon too. VERY nice smell. This is one of two phenos that made much smaller nugs than their sisters, but she has a very branchy nature so on future runs I am going to get a lot more out of her. She likes to make these perfect little 'pine cones' everywhere. Some well planned training and she can yield quite a lot really. I will get pics of her up tomorrow I promise. 

Smoke Test:

Had to have an early little smoke test. The short version: It's like being hit in the face with a huge bag of tropical fruit Skittles. It hits right on the third eye in an instant, but still keeps building up for a good hour or so. Very cool cerebral effect, like a massage to the front of your brain. It is really quite potent too. Kinda numb lips and tongue for a little while. Flavour is really spectacular, can't pin it down but it's a mix of sweet tropical fruit flavours with a slight sour or tartness to it. Like my mate used to say: Tastes like MORE. Had absolutely no problem getting going and doing stuff once I got going, but could also sit and do NOTHING for 30 minutes quite easily. Doesn't seem to wear off after 3 hours yet.

 no 5 pheno: Going into the jar, this one's smell is really off the charts when it comes to dankness. Unlike anything I have ever come across. Kinda like a damp forest floor and sage (as in dried kitchen herbs) with tons of sweet berry smells and a touch of mint. It's a mouthful I know. I always knew this one would not yield much the way I grew them. Buds are not very dense, but dripping with resin. 

On to the smoke test:

Flavour is remarkable! Best description I can come across is like a mint and fruit tea, not that weird fake sweetie mintyness but like real fresh mint. But it tastes like you're having a mint and fruit tea AFTER having some proper Chai. There are hints of spices that drift up on the palate after a little bit as the fruity mint tea flavours subside. Hints of pepper and cumin. It really lingers and keeps evolving as it does. I love it. It is really different and exotic. 

The high is a mind-wrecker LOL. This is 'lose your keys' ganja. None of that physical massage like the no 4 pheno no Sir. This literally just scrambles your synapses. The great medicinal value in this one is, if something is wrong with you, after a toke or two of this, you will absolutely not give a hoot. Very cool buzz though, happy and uplifting. Felt in the mood for nothing but fun. Keeping this one for Sundays, it is perfect for just chilling outdoors with the family not getting up to much.


----------



## mycomaster (Jan 3, 2014)

That sounds like some really amazing medicine Hamish. All the flavor you could ask for, and the smells, and effects sound just as crazy. Do I even have to mention the colors, I love the green they have, and the neon orange pistils are killer bro. I know you like your sativa's too, so I bet you're more than stoked about the outcome of the DB's. I can only imagine what they're doing under that S.A. sun, bet it's pretty epic already. Enjoy your meds bro. Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## mycomaster (Jan 6, 2014)

After everything I was left with an OBR female, and a super dank male. I have a huge bushy Critical Jack, that I'm gonna scrog really low. Those are under the HID, under the LED's I have 4 Bay11 plants, all clones from the same mom. I'll be flipping the light cycle soon, and pollinate my girls with the OBR male. Should be fun to watch, and document. I have the flu right now, so I'm gonna chill out, and relax. I'll get some pics up very soon guys, I promise. 
Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 7, 2014)

I can't wait to see the Critical Jack in flower. Eyeing some Delicious myself their gear looks unreal in all the grows I looked up. Insane yields of top quality bud. Yeah I am also going to heavily train and SCRoG from here on. I am moving out the current room into a much lower setup (going stealth finally) so I will be starting fresh in a few weeks with some Lemon Thai x OG and Cascadian Frost...


----------



## prosperian (Jan 7, 2014)

I've got the Flu too myco. Being in bed for a week gave me chance to start watching Dexter on Netflix. That show is inspirational 

Bored without a grow in the closet, but I promised the wifey to cool it until supply runs low. Take care of your self brother.


----------



## mycomaster (Jan 10, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> I can't wait to see the Critical Jack in flower. Eyeing some Delicious myself their gear looks unreal in all the grows I looked up. Insane yields of top quality bud. Yeah I am also going to heavily train and SCRoG from here on. I am moving out the current room into a much lower setup (going stealth finally) so I will be starting fresh in a few weeks with some Lemon Thai x OG and Cascadian Frost...


I hope you the best with your garden move, Gods know it's some stressful times. Good thing you just had a killer pull, you'll need every gram for all the anxiety, LOL. No, but seriously, it's all about working, and training the hell out of your plants. Pinch, and work them girls everyday like an overzealous pimp or something.



prosperian said:


> I've got the Flu too myco. Being in bed for a week gave me chance to start watching Dexter on Netflix. That show is inspirational


That's hilarious, great minds must think alike. I've almost caught back up, by I'm still one season back. All I can say is, Crazy Shit! Hope you're feeling better bro. We have another brother goin stealth, lovin that.


I have to say the leds are kickin @$$! The plants under them use less water, look healthier, feel healthier, and seem to have less nutritional needs, or lighter ones. Nice, green, dense, lush foliage. Can't wait to flip these bitches. I'm working out my scrog on the CJH tomorrow, and then I'll reset the timers for the room. Oh, and I finally got my electric worked out, only took forever, and some luck finding a breaker online. Oh well, I have 8 sockets in my garden now, and no more friggin extension cords running under the door. Really happy about that crap, can you imagine. I'm finally starting to shake the flu, but I still have quite the migraine. Take er easy everyone. Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## prosperian (Jan 11, 2014)

Glad to read about the LED results. Still amazes me that something that appears to put out little light actual does such an amazing job. HID is so freaking over the top, you know what I mean by that... it's blasting the plants with a lot of visible light and heat. 

I guess the best way to describe high-end LED is "finesse tech". Yeah, I agree, LED requires much less water and produces less negative impact on plants, but all benefits of the HID. Hope you feel better soon, I'm 100% again, but it took seven days to get there! F9&6ing Flu!


----------



## mycomaster (Jan 12, 2014)

prosperian said:


> Glad to read about the LED results. Still amazes me that something that appears to put out little light actual does such an amazing job. HID is so freaking over the top, you know what I mean by that... it's blasting the plants with a lot of visible light and heat.
> 
> I guess the best way to describe high-end LED is "finesse tech". Yeah, I agree, LED requires much less water and produces less negative impact on plants, but all benefits of the HID.


I love the whole "Finesse tech". I couldn't agree with you more, 100% dead on. HID is 'Overkill' to an extreme you never understand until eliminating them. I'm not investing another penny into hid anything, it's all gonna be LED from here on out. Just makes more sense to me, I wouldn't buy stock in a V.C.R. company, LOL. My Bay11's that have been under my A51's look great. I did bleach, just lightly one of them, when i flipped one panel to 190W, but I caught it, flipped the panel back to 130W, and laughed about it really. Yeah, they're strong as shit! The plant that took the hit, now just kinda looks like it has a slight K def or something. She'll be fine. Time to flip to 12/12, and see what happens.
Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## Slipon (Jan 13, 2014)

hey MyCo Bro 


just wanted to show you my Skunk 1# around week 5 under the LEDs





and your right, the LEDs are strong, I bleach a Colar or two on every run  don't seem`s it harm anything, you just get albino Bud`s 
I dunno with the A-51 ? as it got 5W chip`s but my 3W with double lenses need to be at least 40cm away or it bleach em in the center (I do try to arrange my plant so the higher tops is located at the edges of the light so to speak, stadium like) 

can't wait to see some results from you


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jan 13, 2014)

Hello boys. It's great to see you all. Looking forward to catching up with you all.


----------



## mycomaster (Jan 15, 2014)

Slipon said:


> hey MyCo Bro
> 
> 
> just wanted to show you my Skunk 1# around week 5 under the LEDs
> ...


Now that is one proper looking cola Slip. I love me some Skunk bud. Beautiful, fruity smoke.



GandalfdaGreen said:


> Hello boys. It's great to see you all. Looking forward to catching up with you all.


There he is. How's it going bro? I don't even know what to say. I haven't slept more than 3-4 in a night in years. Calm your mind when you can, sleep deprivation is no joke, and will leave you scatter brained, and unable to think clearly. Even if you don't wanna smoke much during the day, burn it down in the evening, and try to get some rest bro. I'm sorry to hear that your garden suffered for all that's going on, but shit happens. I completely understand why it happened. It's nice to see you were able to salvage some of your Gage gear, nice save bro! I'll P.M. you soon, until then, smoke an OBR phatty for me, huh. I've been out of dank for a while now, and I'll tell you first hand, life sucks without it. I forgot how friggin rude people are, I guess it's easier to ignore baked or something.
I think I'm flipping my OBR female, and other ladies tomorrow. I'll be letting the selected OBR male to pollinate the lot for me. I like having a plastic room, spray it down with a water mist, and all the extra pollen is neutralized. 

M.O.B.Money Over Bitches. Good divorce decree, rappers seem to like it. Take er easy all. Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## prosperian (Jan 18, 2014)

mycomaster said:


> I've been out of dank for a while now, and I'll tell you first hand, life sucks without it. I forgot how friggin rude people are, I guess it's easier to ignore baked or something.


Myco, great observation. One I've struggled with for a while. Peeps are easier take with a little THC in the system! Add some alcohol and I can tolerate most of the assholes! 

I need to get out more! Lol.


----------



## mycomaster (Jan 19, 2014)

prosperian said:


> Peeps are easier take with a little THC in the system! Add some alcohol and I can tolerate most of the assholes!



ROFLMAO!! It's funny how that works isn't it?

I'm really enjoying the A51 led's. I know the Bay11 gals are lovin it too. I'm gonna try to post some pics up later of my garden. Take er easy everyone. Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 20, 2014)

Gods, I went through like 12 weeks with no herb  I know exactly where you're coming from. SUUUUUCCCKKKSSS not getting a minute of sleep either, and when you do you dream so vividly you might as well not have.

One thing though... I was really looking forward to all these Sativas, right. So after not toking for that long, I can't friggin handle sats any more, not the strong ones. All of a sudden I like my Indies better. Interesting and unexpected side effect that was.

Myco, time for a new thread perhaps! New room, new lights, new genes, new year and alla that


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jan 20, 2014)

Hey guys. I'm excited to see your pics Myco. I'll get back to that PM bro. I really appreciate every word of it. It's so great to see you Pros. I'm so afraid to puff on what I have without a tolerance. This shit is so strong that I think I'll chill for awhile. Everything I have has some level of sat in it. I'm so fucking stupid right now that I forget what the crosses are. It's kinda like I have forgotten to speak my language. Very strange. If anyone is a noob on this site it is me.  Take care guys.


----------



## mycomaster (Jan 21, 2014)

I used to love Sat's more myself, but I think I'll be growing more indies in the future. I'm also gonna put my tent back up soon, and grow in that as well. I think I'll commit it to a grow of Miss Colombia, the strain has always intrigued me. 
I've thought about starting a new thread a thousand times, I guess I should, but i love the couple of people who come in here, and not many assholes have ever come in, LOL. I like the tight knit group, and would hate to mess that up. I just really need to get around on the boards more, and be more social myself, I think.
I know I've promised pics a thousand times now, and haven't delivered, but I have some! No crap, I have pics. I was posting 20 a day, and had you guys probably sick of em, LOL.
Alright, fuck me, RIU won't let me upload pics.  I swear, I'll get em up soon. It's just a couple pics of my OBR gal, and the Bay11's. Oh well.

I'll be back later, and I'll get those pics up. Till then, have a blessed day folks. Peace & Love. Myco
[video=youtube;M3fkZeWsyvo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3fkZeWsyvo[/video]


----------



## May11th (Jan 22, 2014)

Good work man. I been busy as well and can't wait to show off my new space. I'm going to go spend $350 on a epic reflector to see how my 1000w hortilux likes it. So how do you like the a51s , what would be a good guess at a foot print be, I'm looking at trying new things. I'm prob going to get rid of my sunblaze48 t5. Keep it up. Can't wait to see pics. I'll be busy this weekend and have some pics on my thread so come check it out if you could . I think we both come a long way since we started chatting but you always been a greenthumb. Peace out man


----------



## mycomaster (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice to see you as always May. I would give the led's a big thumbs up so far. I guess the real test will be in flowering, but I think they're gonna do just fine for me. Glad to hear you've been busy upgrading, not that you really needed it, but it's always a lot of fun getting new gardening tools. I would kill to have your amount of space May.
I keep trying to upload these stupid pics, and RIU just won't let me. Not sure what's up with that. Take er easy everyone. I'll come back later. Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## mycomaster (Jan 22, 2014)

One more try.


My OBR Goddess! 




A couple of my Bay11's. 

Thank You Slipon for reminding me of the basic uploader option. I tend to just want to do things one way, very much a creature of habit. Thank you everyone for keeping the thread alive. Anyone should feel free to post any pics they have, we all love Bud Porn, right. I'll have more pics soon.
Just to let everyone know, I hate the friggin cold, and it's 2 degrees today where I live. I feel like I'm in Frosty's asshole. Piss on this snow, and cold!!!!
Anyways, have a great day everyone, keep warm. Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 22, 2014)

mycomaster said:


> One more try.
> View attachment 2970762View attachment 2970765View attachment 2970767
> 
> My OBR Goddess!
> ...


And heeee's baaaaack  Looks like it's kickin' in there and getting ready to stink it up! BOOOOM!


----------



## mycomaster (Jan 22, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> And heeee's baaaaack  Looks like it's kickin' in there and getting ready to stink it up! BOOOOM!


You're so fuckin awesome Hamish! 
I already have a 4x12in Phat filter kickin to no avail. I'll have to hook up my bigger 6in filter very soon. The OBR smells like purple pie pr something, and the Bay11's smell like purple pepper, that almost burns the nose a bit. I have a male OBR in there that smells so fuely purple dank, from a flick of the stem, that he's getting crossed into everything. Hell, why not. I've never had a male you could smell in a room full of females from a hard flick. Forget about rubbing him, you just don't have to. If you do the whole room smells like him, no bullshit. 
Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## mycomaster (Jan 22, 2014)

I now have my garden running 12/12. Took a while, and a bit of $, and B.S., but it's done. Unfortunately, the CJH got away from me, and I had to take clones to start over. I tried to get her to a manageable height, and the stalk split BAD. I cut my losses, and cut some clones, no biggie. I have my 4 Bay11's, OBR female, and male, and a SleeSkunk female. I Xplanted the SS into a 5gal container today. I'll start watching the male very closely, trimming off any balls I don't want. Just call me L. Bobbit. Some of you will get that.
Tomorrow morning @ 4:20 my garden wakes up for flowering the first time. I love symbolism, so I worked it over time to be on, and now off @ 4:20. I know, I'm weird. 
More pics tomorrow. Have a blessed day everyone. Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 23, 2014)

mycomaster said:


> I now have my garden running 12/12. Took a while, and a bit of $, and B.S., but it's done. Unfortunately, the CJH got away from me, and I had to take clones to start over. I tried to get her to a manageable height, and the stalk split BAD. I cut my losses, and cut some clones, no biggie. I have my 4 Bay11's, OBR female, and male, and a SleeSkunk female. I Xplanted the SS into a 5gal container today. I'll start watching the male very closely, trimming off any balls I don't want. Just call me L. Bobbit. Some of you will get that.
> Tomorrow morning @ 4:20 my garden wakes up for flowering the first time. I love symbolism, so I worked it over time to be on, and now off @ 4:20. I know, I'm weird.
> More pics tomorrow. Have a blessed day everyone. Peace & Love. Myco


HAHAHA! lights on at 4:20, BRILLIANT  Yeah chop them little Bobbies just make sure you throw them far enough so nobody tries to stick 'em back on ROFL. Franken Nanas.


----------



## mycomaster (Jan 23, 2014)

Run....Here comes Franken Nanner!!!!!!! 

Yea, this is a stoner forum, LOL. I found something very interesting today, a single pistil coming out of what I thought was a premature set of balls on my #1 pheno of OBR. It's a girl, holly balls!!!!!! It seems this is the year of good fortune, and girls for Myco. WOOOHOOO! One night of 12/12, and she kicked pistils when she just couldn't on a longer light schedule, friggin killer. This also means, I'm out a male for my breeding, but I can live with that right now. I do however need to find a suitable male again. It also means that I get to flower the stinkiest, dankest plant I've ever come across, not a bad trade if you ask me. I think I need to wear my glasses more often in the garden. I don't know how I fucked the pooch on that one, but I did. I feel pretty dumb, I neglected the plant, and now she's way behind the other pheno. Not much I can do about it now except get her in a much larger container, and baby her. It's amazing how much working with a plant can do for it's growth, and happiness. I'll show you what I mean.
Properly worked, and trained.
Not so much.

Plants love to be touched, and trained. I'm completely convinced of that. Don't worry, she's already in a much larger container, and tied up correctly now. What can I say, thought it was a guy, but now "Dude looks like a lady". 
I also flattened my Bay11 canopy a little. It's a real PITA to train clones after they start with the uneven growth. Not impossible, but it seems you're always pulling a higher node down on top of another node you're trying to get to grow up, and even with the canopy. Oh well. Here are some more pics I took today.
Yep, that's a pistil.
SleeSkunkOBR#2 The GoddessBay11All the Bay11's. 

Have a blessed day folks. Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## mycomaster (Jan 23, 2014)

Just feelin it.
[video=youtube;O7ZbM7ak8uw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7ZbM7ak8uw[/video]
Don't worry Hamish, I own the album bro. 

 Myco


----------



## mycomaster (Jan 24, 2014)

I got more pics today. I like having the time to share my grow again. I also really enjoy the everyday gardening routine again too, it's the only time of day I have complete peace. It's so damn cold here, I haven't been running my inline at all. On the contrary, I'm running the heater all the time. Weird for me with all the tent growing I've been doing. I'm gonna get busy in the room this weekend, and run some wood on my ceiling so I don't have to rely on the beams to hang my lights. Thanks for the poke Slip! I should have my led's a little farther from each other. I'm also gonna do a couple of 12/12fs fems. I should have them going by Monday. I have the space, and lighting, might as well use it. So, here's the pics.
OBR#1
OBR#2
SleeSkunk on left OBR#1 on right
Bay11 patch
Bay11 patch, higher angle.

It's been so cold the one Bay11 already has a butt load of color coming out, including pink. The others have purple on alot of the lowers. I really like the bigger OBR pheno, but the smaller one is soooo dank smelling. She smells like someone drowned a blueberry pie with some kind of lemon cleaner or something. She's quite interesting, and I'm sure her scent will develop further. I'll fill you guys in on what I'm popping for the 12/12fs run. Right now, I'm not 100% sure. Probably some indica. After I get my tent sorted out, I'll get the Miss Colombia rockin. 
Have a great weekend everyone.  Myco


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 24, 2014)

Looking badass brother! I am loving getting back into tents to be honest. So easy to control and positive photon prisons, I mean nothing gets wasted at all. Also pretty cool ditching the mag ballasts lol. Finally. BUT I bet they will be there even after nuclear war, those things are indestructible. But these electronic ones are BRIGHT. And not even on super lumens yet. Thinking of getting a 1000 and playing with dual spectrum a bit. Little things are so light and so tiny!!!! Keep well bro, can't wait to watch things change as flowering gets going. Exciting timeS!!!


----------



## prosperian (Jan 24, 2014)

Great pictures of your new grow space Myco. Everything is looking really good including the plants, congrats!


----------



## mycomaster (Jan 24, 2014)

I always liked growing in my tent, but I have an older model, and it only opens from the front. That was always a pain in the dick, you know. I'll get the tent back up, and going again soon. 
I'm gonna go with some freebie seeds for my 12/12fs. It's gonna be CC~Original Sour Diesel, H.S.O.~Sour Diesel#2, and Female Seeds~Purple Maroc. These were all freebies from Attitude at one time or another. Haven't ordered from them in a while now, I hate getting my seeds ripped by customs. Anyways, it's all free meds in the end. I haven't had Sour D in a very long time, should be refreshing. 9-10 weeks from now, we'll see. 

Time to get....
[video=youtube;yK8pc1BzzkY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yK8pc1BzzkY[/video]


----------



## mycomaster (Jan 24, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Looking badass brother! I am loving getting back into tents to be honest. So easy to control and positive photon prisons, I mean nothing gets wasted at all. Also pretty cool ditching the mag ballasts lol. Finally. BUT I bet they will be there even after nuclear war, those things are indestructible. But these electronic ones are BRIGHT. And not even on super lumens yet. Thinking of getting a 1000 and playing with dual spectrum a bit. Little things are so light and so tiny!!!! Keep well bro, can't wait to watch things change as flowering gets going. Exciting timeS!!!


I loved changing up my mightymags for the electronic ballast. They run both MH & HPS, plus the added benefit of being able to change your wattage, friggin priceless. I actually have a magnetic ballast that has a switch, and will run both MH & HPS, but it's just a little 400 watter. I would like to get that in my grow room, and put the 600W back in the tent asap. Kind of a waste having the 600 in the room, but only running on 400. The six is better utilized in my taller tent I think. Especially when I start the Miss Colombia. 



prosperian said:


> Great pictures of your new grow space Myco. Everything is looking really good including the plants, congrats!


Thanks for checking in Pros, always good to see you bro. I was over my friends house who has the Volcano, I love that thing more, and more every time I get to use it. I do have to say though, I'll never put my Elements rolling papers away. Rolling lots of joints all the time keeps the arthritis at bay, LOL.

Thanks for helping keep some life in the thread boys. Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## mycomaster (Jan 25, 2014)

Another day another update. I thinned out the Bay11's this morning, and I checked on the seeds I started soaking last night, and all 3 sank. I'll be loading up some 3gal containers for those today. I don't wait to see tap usually, but I think I will with these. My flower room can be cool at night, and I want to give these beans the best chance at life. After I spread the led's out to spec, I'll have more than enough room for the Sour D's, and Purple M. 
The OBR#2 is just a massive bush, I really like this pheno. I just wish she had more smell to her, but it might come out heavier in flower, thumbs crossed. Her structure is beautiful though, I was able to train her into something I'm really proud of. Not a ML, just heavy topping, and a lot of pinching, and a supercrop or two here, and there. I also have quite a bit of lowers up in the canopy as well. This plant loves the light, but seems to want to make an even canopy. She just needs you to smack her around a bit, and impose your will on her. 
The SleeSkunk is doing great. I've heard good things about this strain, and can't wait to make some concentrates with her if all is true. I'll tell you guys right now, I'm never running out of Dank again. It sucks buying meds!
Anyways, here are some pics I took earlier.


OBR#2


OBR#! on right & SleeSkunk on left


Bay11 Clone


Same clone, but a better look at the canopy after a good pruning.


Bay11 patch after the cleaning.


Should kick out a decent amount of meds for me. I think the OBR#2 will also be a nice return on meds as well. After I run the different OBR pheno's a couple of times, and get a better understanding of what they like, I'll get even better returns from them. I think the #1 pheno could do better with more attention paid to her. I can't wait to train that stinky bitch into a huge bush next run. I'm going to clone the SleeSkunk today. I know I should have before the 12/12 flip, but I didn't have enough room. It should be fine.
I hope everyone is enjoying their weekend. Stay warm.
 Myco


----------



## mycomaster (Jan 25, 2014)

My seeds are already opening up. The CC Original SourD already has her tap hanging out, and the FS Purple Maroc has cracked open, and is in the process of putting her tap out. The HSO SourD#2 Hasn't opened yet, but it's not surprising as it's not even been 24 hrs. I'll get the OSD into soil before the days out, and maybe the PM if she looks ready. The SD#2 will hopefully be tomorrow. 
On another bright note, I found all the containers I always keep trim in before making oil. Inside was a beautiful sight for some dank needing eyes. A crap ton of gold dust that feels like sand almost. Scooped a bunch up, and heated up the Ti nail, and took a huge hit.  Iced Grapefruit all the way, I know that flavor! What a great end to the week. 
Take er easy folks, I'm gonna go watch my baby kick the shit out of my wife, LOL.  Myco


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 26, 2014)

mycomaster said:


> My seeds are already opening up. The CC Original SourD already has her tap hanging out, and the FS Purple Maroc has cracked open, and is in the process of putting her tap out. The HSO SourD#2 Hasn't opened yet, but it's not surprising as it's not even been 24 hrs. I'll get the OSD into soil before the days out, and maybe the PM if she looks ready. The SD#2 will hopefully be tomorrow.
> On another bright note, I found all the containers I always keep trim in before making oil. Inside was a beautiful sight for some dank needing eyes. A crap ton of gold dust that feels like sand almost. Scooped a bunch up, and heated up the Ti nail, and took a huge hit.  Iced Grapefruit all the way, I know that flavor! What a great end to the week.
> Take er easy folks, I'm gonna go watch my baby kick the shit out of my wife, LOL.  Myco


That sound sooooo tasty bro, what a find lol. I once during sry times found an ancient cola of Diesel squashed flat between a wooden floor and a wooden chest. It kicked ass, made my week. Heads up that Purple Maroc is one tall lady. Top and train from early might nit be a bad plan... Love that you are kickin again mate!


----------



## mycomaster (Jan 26, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> That sound sooooo tasty bro, what a find lol. I once during sry times found an ancient cola of Diesel squashed flat between a wooden floor and a wooden chest. It kicked ass, made my week. Heads up that Purple Maroc is one tall lady. Top and train from early might nit be a bad plan... Love that you are kickin again mate!


You gotta love findin Good Good.
I was checkin out the PM, and seen that she can stretch a little. I'll top her early & often, and make sure she doesn't get away from me. Sometimes leaning a tall sat can give you nice results too. It gives all the lower nodes more light, and they lean right up toward the light getting nice, and chunky in the process. 
My HSO SD#2 opened up last night, and showed her tap for me. I have the OSD, and PM in soil, now I'll get the SD#2 in some today as well. The Pm isn't a long flowering strain, but the SD's are so I might regret the 3gal containers later. I left room for a good top dressing so hopefully I won't have to give any bottle nutes. I'm sure I'll be able to just get away with a butt ton of tea's. 
I swapped out the MH bulb for a HPS before the lights went out yesterday. I don't have my Hood Blocker 3000 so my pics might be washed out for a day or two, LOL. Sorry guys. The Bay11 are already noticeably stretching. I'll have to start pulling them down a little at a time. The room is already starting to smell delicious! Gods I missed that!!! I was made to be surrounded by that all the time. It really is amazing how relaxing it is to just get in your garden, and do all the little things you have to do. It's so nice to be able to just turn your brain off a little, and do your routine with your ladies. Stream some Pandora or something, and just smile like a fool looking at all your babies. I love this shit!
After I get my work done, I'll get some pics up. I hope everyone is having a killer weekend.  & Love. Myco


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 26, 2014)

mycomaster said:


> You gotta love findin Good Good.
> I was checkin out the PM, and seen that she can stretch a little. I'll top her early & often, and make sure she doesn't get away from me. Sometimes leaning a tall sat can give you nice results too. It gives all the lower nodes more light, and they lean right up toward the light getting nice, and chunky in the process.
> My HSO SD#2 opened up last night, and showed her tap for me. I have the OSD, and PM in soil, now I'll get the SD#2 in some today as well. The Pm isn't a long flowering strain, but the SD's are so I might regret the 3gal containers later. I left room for a good top dressing so hopefully I won't have to give any bottle nutes. I'm sure I'll be able to just get away with a butt ton of tea's.
> I swapped out the MH bulb for a HPS before the lights went out yesterday. I don't have my Hood Blocker 3000 so my pics might be washed out for a day or two, LOL. Sorry guys. The Bay11 are already noticeably stretching. I'll have to start pulling them down a little at a time. The room is already starting to smell delicious! Gods I missed that!!! I was made to be surrounded by that all the time. It really is amazing how relaxing it is to just get in your garden, and do all the little things you have to do. It's so nice to be able to just turn your brain off a little, and do your routine with your ladies. Stream some Pandora or something, and just smile like a fool looking at all your babies. I love this shit!
> After I get my work done, I'll get some pics up. I hope everyone is having a killer weekend.  & Love. Myco


I found fishy goop and teas is kicking so much ass brother. One a week each and the remaining water a little calmag and they have never been happier. I don't quite trust just teas yet my soil is not quite that good, needs a lot of tweaking still. As long as the ladies are HAPPY!


----------



## mycomaster (Jan 26, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> I found fishy goop and teas is kicking so much ass brother. One a week each and the remaining water a little calmag and they have never been happier. I don't quite trust just teas yet my soil is not quite that good, needs a lot of tweaking still. As long as the ladies are HAPPY!


I'm not 100% sure what fishy goop is. I'm assuming some kind of homemade fish emulsion. You should give me some info on that or maybe a link. Sounds pretty killer, and i've seen you mention it before, but I never asked you about it. I snapped a couple of the ladies today. As you can see the HPS bulb is now kickin.

OBR#2 on left & SleeSkunk 
View attachment 2974847

Bay11 patch.
View attachment 2974841View attachment 2974843

Shot of the whole garden.
View attachment 2974839


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 26, 2014)

mycomaster said:


> I'm not 100% sure what fishy goop is. I'm assuming some kind of homemade fish emulsion. You should give me some info on that or maybe a link. Sounds pretty killer, and i've seen you mention it before, but I never asked you about it. I snapped a couple of the ladies today. As you can see the HPS bulb is now kickin.
> 
> OBR#2 on left & SleeSkunk
> View attachment 2974847
> ...


You can go the homemade route but I will never do that again. It is my one thing where I WANT it from a bottle particularly since I am allergic to fish. Bog standard cold processed fish emulsion bro


----------



## prosperian (Jan 27, 2014)

Grumble...tried to help a newb out on picking lighting gear in the other section. You know the old battle, LED vs. HID. It's always the guys that have no experience growing with LED sharing the same old parroted information. 

How hard is it for someone in doubt to follow any number of LED grows on RIU to see the results first hand? Any serious small grower knows you need to look at more than just cost of acquisition, but also operating costs, and performance. 

*LED WORKS.

*






Glad you are out there with me Myco growing quality herb with new tech.  

Guess I had the same debate when it came to using amended organic soils over bottled grow and bloom nutes. We are a passionate group of peeps.


----------



## mycomaster (Jan 27, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> You can go the homemade route but I will never do that again. It is my one thing where I WANT it from a bottle particularly since I am allergic to fish. Bog standard cold processed fish emulsion bro


I love fish emulsion. I have a brand that has seaweed in it as well. All cold processed, and full of goodness. 



prosperian said:


> Grumble...tried to help a newb out on picking lighting gear in the other section. You know the old battle, LED vs. HID. It's always the guys that have no experience growing with LED sharing the same old parroted information.
> 
> How hard is it for someone in doubt to follow any number of LED grows on RIU to see the results first hand? Any serious small grower knows you need to look at more than just cost of acquisition, but also operating costs, and performance.
> 
> ...


People are always opposed to go against tradition. It's those who dare to try the new that get rewarded......or burnt. We were rewarded though, thank the Gods.

Took a couple pics of the small upgrade I did. Ran a couple of 2x4's so I could space my lights better, and now I have a shit ton of new real estate for plants. I had my led's overlapping really bad. I measured out the recommended distance, and now I have coverage from my hid (which I moved forward) to the rear of my grow space. Plus I have where the hid, and led overlap which I think will be fun to put a plant in. Dual spectrum. I also raised my hood as far as I could taking out the rope ratchets. I need the extra height right now. Even with the 3 plants I'm germing now, I'll have space for maybe 3-5 more plants. I think I'll be able to keep myself in meds a lot better now.


I'm going to get supplemental light for in between the led's. Not sure what yet. The last pic, I'm excited about. It's the space between my led's, and hid. I think plants will love it there, and I have space for 2-3 of em besides what I already have. 
I'm so lucky to have my brother from another mother. I'm shit with power tools, but my Bro always comes over, and helps me out. Brothers aren't always the people who have your blood, sometimes it's the people who always have your back. I'll definitely be passing a jar of Ripper Dank to my Homes. He kept remarking on the Bay11 too, so he'll get some of that as well. 
My elevated mood continues. I feel like I've been floating around lately, and I slept 4 1/2 hours last night. FUCK YEAH, loved that. 2:30- 7 this morning. Time to twist one up, and plan out the rest of my new space. I know I have some Blue O.G., and C99 in my immediate future.

Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jan 27, 2014)

I love it Myco. That is a really cool set up. Great work bro. Damn.


----------



## mycomaster (Jan 28, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I love it Myco. That is a really cool set up. Great work bro. Damn.


Thanks bro, I've put some time into the space, and hopefully it's now time to start reaping rewards, LOL. I also received quite a bit of help getting my room up, and running. I've been very blessed, and I promise this garden will be a healing force for many.
After I do the side-by-side grow for A51, I'll probably reconfigure the lights flanking the hid on either side. I really want to see what these panels can do on their own. I think I'll be happily surprised in the end. 

It's really great to see you Gandalf. I've missed you lately bro. You keep hitting those OBR blunts, and moving forward. You need any damn thing, you let me know. You have a lot of support on this forum, these folks love you. Lean on us if you need to, Gods know you've helped us all with our gardens, and with so much other crap too. Love you brother, get back your Happy, you deserve it more than you know. Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jan 28, 2014)

mycomaster said:


> Thanks bro, I've put some time into the space, and hopefully it's now time to start reaping rewards, LOL. I also received quite a bit of help getting my room up, and running. I've been very blessed, and I promise this garden will be a healing force for many.
> After I do the side-by-side grow for A51, I'll probably reconfigure the lights flanking the hid on either side. I really want to see what these panels can do on their own. I think I'll be happily surprised in the end.
> 
> It's really great to see you Gandalf. I've missed you lately bro. You keep hitting those OBR blunts, and moving forward. You need any damn thing, you let me know. You have a lot of support on this forum, these folks love you. Lean on us if you need to, Gods know you've helped us all with our gardens, and with so much other crap too. Love you brother, get back your Happy, you deserve it more than you know. Peace & Love. Myco


Thanks for the support bro. I am leaning on you all. I check in a few times a day to see what's up. You all have helped my gardens more than I can ever tell you. I love knowing that I have friends as great as you all. I am fighting hard as hell man. Up and down I go.


----------



## prosperian (Jan 28, 2014)

Myco, that looks great. Great idea adding the 2x4's. It gives you a lot flexibility on where to hang things and you are making the most of that space, love that!











GandalfdaGreen said:


> Thanks for the support bro. I am leaning on you all. I check in a few times a day to see what's up. You all have helped my gardens more than I can ever tell you. I love knowing that I have friends as great as you all. I am fighting hard as hell man. Up and down I go.


As Myco and others have already said, we are here if you need to talk. Always good to share what you're thinking and get another perspective. I'd go crazy if I didn't have my life line of supportive peeps. Hang tuff bro!


----------



## mycomaster (Jan 28, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Thanks for the support bro. I am leaning on you all. I check in a few times a day to see what's up. You all have helped my gardens more than I can ever tell you. I love knowing that I have friends as great as you all. I am fighting hard as hell man. Up and down I go.


I completely understand up & down bro, I'm bi-polar, LOL. I've always made a point to make the best of the ups. Cram in all the smiles, laughs, kind words to others, and happy that you can, cause the lows are hell, just a darkness that envelopes you entirely. It's easy to let those heavy moments play over & over in the head. You just can't let that shit get to you. I know it's hard, but starting to build built in triggers to distract yourself will help immensely. I.E. when you start thinking about anything that gives you anxiety, that you can't immediately do something about, change your thoughts to something that always makes you smile, and Happy. Like your kids, or your garden or something similar. If you can't go right out, and fix what's worrying you, it's just wasted time making yourself sick over it. I'm sorry I'm not trying to preach at you bro, I just know how it is spending all your time making yourself sick about shit you can't do anything about. Not that 100% of this is out of your control, but usually a lot of circumstances in our problems are, and it's just up to us to react within bounds, make the best of it, learn from it, and move on. I know, easier said than done, right?
Glad to see you're checking in a couple times a day, I'll start writing, and posting goofy shit, and try to get some smiles out of you. Have a great day bro, the sun's shining here, and all weather goes east, so I know a little sunshine is on your way.
 Myco


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 28, 2014)

mycomaster said:


> I completely understand up & down bro, I'm bi-polar, LOL. I've always made a point to make the best of the ups. Cram in all the smiles, laughs, kind words to others, and happy that you can, cause the lows are hell, just a darkness that envelopes you entirely. It's easy to let those heavy moments play over & over in the head. You just can't let that shit get to you. I know it's hard, but starting to build built in triggers to distract yourself will help immensely. I.E. when you start thinking about anything that gives you anxiety, that you can't immediately do something about, change your thoughts to something that always makes you smile, and Happy. Like your kids, or your garden or something similar. If you can't go right out, and fix what's worrying you, it's just wasted time making yourself sick over it. I'm sorry I'm not trying to preach at you bro, I just know how it is spending all your time making yourself sick about shit you can't do anything about. Not that 100% of this is out of your control, but usually a lot of circumstances in our problems are, and it's just up to us to react within bounds, make the best of it, learn from it, and move on. I know, easier said than done, right?
> Glad to see you're checking in a couple times a day, I'll start writing, and posting goofy shit, and try to get some smiles out of you. Have a great day bro, the sun's shining here, and all weather goes east, so I know a little sunshine is on your way.
> Myco


Right ON! Climb the mountain, take the ride!


----------



## mycomaster (Jan 28, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Right ON! Climb the mountain, take the ride!


Hell Yea, about all you can do at times. Just enjoy the ride!! Oh, Dank helps too, don't forget the Dank!



Gotta love the efficiency of the Russians, LOL.

EDIT: I doubt that bear will get a day in court though.


----------



## mycomaster (Jan 28, 2014)

How about another comic.


I don't think that little comb will be enough for that wookie.


----------



## prosperian (Jan 28, 2014)

Han Solo is the name of my Guitar Hero band. We rock. 

You have to be high, drunk and naked to play. I hire only female musicians.


----------



## mycomaster (Jan 28, 2014)

prosperian said:


> Han Solo is the name of my Guitar Hero band. We rock.
> 
> You have to be high, drunk and naked to play. I hire only female musicians.


ROFLMAO. That's some funny shit.

How about a song.
[video=youtube;JnFe6JDS6A0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JnFe6JDS6A0[/video]


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 28, 2014)

prosperian said:


> Han Solo is the name of my Guitar Hero band. We rock.
> 
> You have to be high, drunk and naked to play. I hire only female musicians.


Han Solo, with Tunebacca on lead guitar, 'Duke' Skywalker on drums and YoDaMama on vocals.


----------



## mycomaster (Jan 29, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Han Solo, with Tunebacca on lead guitar, 'Duke' Skywalker on drums and YoDaMama on vocals.


Sounds like a fun band to get medicated, and listen to, LOL.

I'm already getting some nice stretch from my gals. The Bay11's are doing awesome, and now the OBR#2 pheno is getting in on it too. I also have the Original SourD above soil now. I put her in between the led panels. I think I'll do a Blue O.G., and a C99 12/12fs as well. I really want to stock up on my meds before the baby gets here, and all my attention shifts to it.
I snapped a couple photos this morning.
OSD
Bay11
OBR#2

That's for you GdG!

Have a blessed day folks. Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## joshigd (Jan 29, 2014)

It has taken me about 2 days but I have read the majority of this thread.. and WOW man. IMPRESSIVE! I am new to this forum and I am glad I found your thread. Lots of information here. Id love to pick your brain sometime


----------



## mycomaster (Jan 29, 2014)

joshigd said:


> It has taken me about 2 days but I have read the majority of this thread.. and WOW man. IMPRESSIVE! I am new to this forum and I am glad I found your thread. Lots of information here. Id love to pick your brain sometime


Pick away bro, always happy to help. There are some great guys who hang out in here, and if I don't know the answer, they will. We're all mainly organic soil gardeners though, not a whole lot of Hydro know how around here, except for Hamish that is. He knows his hydro stuff.



 Myco


----------



## joshigd (Jan 29, 2014)

mycomaster said:


> Pick away bro, always happy to help. There are some great guys who hang out in here, and if I don't know the answer, they will. We're all mainly organic soil gardeners though, not a whole lot of Hydro know how around here, except for Hamish that is. He knows his hydro stuff.
> 
> Myco


Thank you Kind Sir! .. I believe you and I think a lot a like. I am more interested in organic soil than Hydo. I am however as green as they come.. (and not the environmental green.. NEWB green) LOL.. I am not new to buds, but raising my own will be a new thing for me. I did one time half ass style in college... but that was almost 10 years ago. I am much more interested in quality than anything and your pics were making me drool! I am a big believe in the medical qualities of it all. I took prescription medication for 10+years.. almost 2 years ago I about ruined my entire life with bad decision making and a messed up mind (I quit taking all med). I am now in a good place and have quit drinking alcohol as well. I stopped for two years about 4 years ago (drank the last 2).. and now have stopped again. Drinking is not for me.. That is for sure. Marijuana is the only medicine I need or want in my life.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 29, 2014)

mycomaster said:


> not a whole lot of Hydro know how around here, except for Hamish that is. He knows his hydro stuff.


Just don't tell Red or Hyroot lol... I don't really plan on growing hydro again so that says a lot. Organic is really badass especially once you start recycling your soil


----------



## joshigd (Jan 29, 2014)

Out of curiosity is there not a PM function with this forum? Or do I need to have been a member for a while with multiple posts to achieve PM greatness? LOL I guess I am kinda looking for a mentor, one or multiple with patience that can help me from the ground up. I have absolutely no equipment .. anything at all. I am one of those people that likes to do things right the first time and honestly don't want to make costly mistakes. My wife and I are 6 months into our first pregnancy and I cant be failing more than I succeed  

I apologize if I am thread jacking in any way...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 29, 2014)

joshigd said:


> Out of curiosity is there not a PM function with this forum? Or do I need to have been a member for a while with multiple posts to achieve PM greatness? LOL I guess I am kinda looking for a mentor, one or multiple with patience that can help me from the ground up. I have absolutely no equipment .. anything at all. I am one of those people that likes to do things right the first time and honestly don't want to make costly mistakes. My wife and I are 6 months into our first pregnancy and I cant be failing more than I succeed
> 
> I apologize if I am thread jacking in any way...


I think it is around a week before you have full abilities like PM's and repping etc. And above 30 posts or something. You can find all the info in the 'support' section it is a bit buried though...


----------



## mycomaster (Jan 29, 2014)

Good to hear you're turning your life around bro, huge props for that. I was in your old boat myself. It's a hard thing to completely change your ways, and it doesn't happen overnight. We all slip, no shame in it if it makes your resolve more intense in the end. I know I'm so much healthier for stopping all that crap. Plus I'm a lot more motivated, and able to get my shit done, always. I have been drinking Honey Brown in the evenings, helps me sleep sometimes.
So what are some of your questions bro? 

Here's one for ya about the medical establishment. I had a Spinal Cord Stimulator put in my lower back, and now I can't get the same surgeon, or any surgeon to take it out. They don't take my insurance, WTF!!! They put a toxic device under my epidermis with a not so long shelf life before almost guaranteed epic failure(10 years), and take absolutely no responsibility for it. That asshole didn't even place it correctly the first time, and there was a revision surgery done. Should have thrown up red flags, but at a certain point you just get desperate, and want some kind of relief. I'm sorry, I didn't mean to darken the mood. I've just been dealing with this crap for over a month now. 

Myco


----------



## mycomaster (Jan 29, 2014)

joshigd said:


> My wife and I are 6 months into our first pregnancy and I cant be failing more than I succeed
> 
> I apologize if I am thread jacking in any way...


I'm right with you bro! I'm having my first baby this year too, well my wife is, 4/20 2014! No bullshit! You can ask any question you want in here bro, nothings too small or too big. I'll help you however I can. Glad to see you do it right the first time. I saw recently that a newb put seeds directly into chem ferts, WTF, read a book dude.
Myco 

Nice to see you Hamish, what's up bro?


----------



## joshigd (Jan 29, 2014)

mycomaster said:


> Good to hear you're turning your life around bro, huge props for that. I was in your old boat myself. It's a hard thing to completely change your ways, and it doesn't happen overnight. We all slip, no shame in it if it makes your resolve more intense in the end. I know I'm so much healthier for stopping all that crap. Plus I'm a lot more motivated, and able to get my shit done, always. I have been drinking Honey Brown in the evenings, helps me sleep sometimes.
> So what are some of your questions bro?
> 
> Here's one for ya about the medical establishment. I had a Spinal Cord Stimulator put in my lower back, and now I can't get the same surgeon, or any surgeon to take it out. They don't take my insurance, WTF!!! They put a toxic device under my epidermis with a not so long shelf life before almost guaranteed epic failure(10 years), and take absolutely no responsibility for it. That asshole didn't even place it correctly the first time, and there was a revision surgery done. Should have thrown up red flags, but at a certain point you just get desperate, and want some kind of relief. I'm sorry, I didn't mean to darken the mood. I've just been dealing with this crap for over a month now.
> ...


Wow man that is a very messed up situation. My heart goes out to you on that one. That has to be so frustrating knowing you have a foreign object implanted in your body that you do not want there. That would drive me insane!


----------



## joshigd (Jan 29, 2014)

mycomaster said:


> I'm right with you bro! I'm having my first baby this year too, well my wife is, 4/20 2014! No bullshit! You can ask any question you want in here bro, nothings too small or too big. I'll help you however I can. Glad to see you do it right the first time. I saw recently that a newb put seeds directly into chem ferts, WTF, read a book dude.
> Myco
> 
> Nice to see you Hamish, what's up bro?


Mine is due 5/22  We are a month behind you!. 4/20 baby!! haha thats freaking awesome. I guess my first place to start will be acquiring the proper equipment.. I have a very large unfinished basement I can set up in. I honestly dont know where to start. I need to get the right soil, testers, soil additives, monitoring items (temp/humidity)..ect. I dont want to re-invent the wheel, so I figure its best to just go with what someone of your caliber uses. I have 3 seeds, 2 of which came from the last year or so of smoking, just popped out of nice nugs, and the 3rd came out of something I recently got.. which I was told was "grand master kush" but I honestly don't know exactly.


----------



## mycomaster (Jan 29, 2014)

Alright, let's get started. Unfinished basement huh, yeah you want HID, High Intensity Discharge. Metal Halide for vegging plants, and High Pressure Sodium for flowering. I'm not 100% sure of your experience, so we'll start with lights, and move from there. You could also work with some LED's, but the start up costs are quite a bit more than HID, so that's where we'll start HID. You'll need to decide if you want an older magnetic ballast(cheaper, and they last forever) or go with a digital ballast. The latter won't last as long, but they dim, meaning you can change the wattage, and a digital ballast will run both metal halide bulbs, and high pressure sodium. Usually a magnetic ballast will run one or the other, but there are some that switch(more expensive). Metal Halide bulbs put off colors that are more blue, and a lot like summer or spring light. They are used for vegging your plants, a light schedule that has to be more than 12 hours a day, usually 18/6 or some crap. Now high pressure sodium is used for flowering, and is more like fall sun which is more red, and runs on a 12/12 schedule.
I have a 600 watt Lumatek digital ballast with a SunlightSupply Blockbuster hood. Although there are lots of different brands out there. I can say, I've never had a single problem out of my ballast though, I love my Lumatek. SunlightSupply hoods are really top notch too, built like they're made for the military. Again, there are lots of different brands out there, some better than others.
Soil kind of depends on what you can get around where you live. Some states have some weird agricultural laws. I assume you can get yourself some FoxFarm ocean forest, or something similar. I know a fella (Prosperian) that just puts that into a tub, and puts water, and molasses in it, and cooks it to great success. We'll get to soil cooking, but I'm just saying you don't have to spend a ton to get a nice return. I can give you a list of cheap dry fertilizers that are worth putting in as well. Do you know anything about mycorrhizae, it's a soil gardeners best friend. 
This should get you started, but if you have any more direct questions fire away. One thing that will save you alot of money is reading other peoples mistakes. I spent hours upon hours scouring this forum for every bit of information I could pull out of it. GageGreen.org has a great forum too, extremely great group of guys. 
Myco


----------



## mycomaster (Jan 29, 2014)

Another thread that has so much organic gardening info, it will make your head swell. Great group of guys over there as well. Very helpful, and informative.
https://www.rollitup.org/organics/676040-total-noob-using-teas-i.html
 Myco it's 4:20!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joshigd (Jan 29, 2014)

Thank you.. I will get my shopping skills on and try to find best deal on the ballast, 2 bulbs, and the reflector.. Any recommendations for the fan to cool the light?


----------



## mycomaster (Jan 29, 2014)

joshigd said:


> Any recommendations for the fan to cool the light?


Oh yea, they help too. I picked up a couple oz of really good fruity weed last night, excuse me if I forget some stuff. 
I have a Sunleaves Windtunnel inline fan. I've had it for 6-7 years, and haven't had problem one from it. It comes in a plastic case for less noise, and it's a powerful little beast. You can also easily open it, and give it a clean when needed. Inline fans can get dirty as hell bro, you might want to look in to some kind of filter for it. Oh yeah, a carbon filter that fits the same size fan, and hood you're looking at will come in extremely handy in flower. I never knew how strong fresh marijuana could be until growing myself. Believe me it's some strong stuff, and your neighbors can easily smell some strains. Something to keep in mind. 
Plantlightinghydroponics.com usually have good deals on hoods, bulbs, and such. They're close to me, that's why I use them, that and the great prices. They're a good place to compare costs with though as they usually have great deals.
 Myco


----------



## joshigd (Jan 29, 2014)

mycomaster said:


> Oh yea, they help too. I picked up a couple oz of really good fruity weed last night, excuse me if I forget some stuff.
> I have a Sunleaves Windtunnel inline fan. I've had it for 6-7 years, and haven't had problem one from it. It comes in a plastic case for less noise, and it's a powerful little beast. You can also easily open it, and give it a clean when needed. Inline fans can get dirty as hell bro, you might want to look in to some kind of filter for it. Oh yeah, a carbon filter that fits the same size fan, and hood you're looking at will come in extremely handy in flower. I never knew how strong fresh marijuana could be until growing myself. Believe me it's some strong stuff, and your neighbors can easily smell some strains. Something to keep in mind.
> Plantlightinghydroponics.com usually have good deals on hoods, bulbs, and such. They're close to me, that's why I use them, that and the great prices. They're a good place to compare costs with though as they usually have great deals.
> Myco


Awesome. Thank you!! I currently have no worries about neighbors. The closest house to me is about 1/2 mile, my driveway is gravel and house is about 1/3 mile from the road. . Sitting in the middle of 25 acres lol


----------



## mycomaster (Jan 29, 2014)

Nice, no neighbors.



So friggin sad they kill you with bills way before the cancer ever gets you. 

Peace. Myco


----------



## mycomaster (Jan 30, 2014)

If you're married, can you be friends with an ex who is so beautiful, and exciting she makes your hair go on end. I got a FB friend request from an ex I have quite the background with. Good Gods, she's still so fuckin hot, why did she ever mess around with my dumb ass. One of those innocent looking girls who turns in to a freak behind closed doors. It's crazy how we always find each other, it's like we have our own gravity. Fuck me, I don't think I can write back, I'll slip, and destroy my marriage. I hate being weak, I would love to go hang out with her, she's bad ass.
What do you guys think?
 Myco


----------



## joshigd (Jan 30, 2014)

mycomaster said:


> If you're married, can you be friends with an ex who is so beautiful, and exciting she makes your hair go on end. I got a FB friend request from an ex I have quite the background with. Good Gods, she's still so fuckin hot, why did she ever mess around with my dumb ass. One of those innocent looking girls who turns in to a freak behind closed doors. It's crazy how we always find each other, it's like we have our own gravity. Fuck me, I don't think I can write back, I'll slip, and destroy my marriage. I hate being weak, I would love to go hang out with her, she's bad ass.
> What do you guys think?
> Myco


I am going to go ahead and say dont do it...  Been there.. done that.. Although you are thinking of only being friends, crazy talk happens. Soon you will be deleting messages from FB and checking your phone for messages, and the questions (from the wife) will start. Regardless of just being friends with this girl, your wife will not be happy. The fact that its an ex will only make it worse.. (your wife knows you have seen her naked) Women can be very fickle, and at times extremely jealous... Even the idea of you talking to your ex will make her have unfathomable thoughts of what you two may be talking about.. even if she is 99.9999% wrong.. it will do a number on her mentally. I think it would be in your best interest to just leave it be, don't accept or decline the friend invite.. just let it coast, if anything your ex will be frustrated that you have not acknowledged her.. which puts you in a win/win situation with your wife and your EX... Drama is one of the most draining forces in life, it can overwhelm and destroy everything comfy and peaceful in your life. Instead of talking to the ex, maybe go out of your way to throw an extra I love you to the wife, or some kind of sweet thing you can do for her, and every time you get the itch to talk to the ex, relieve it with doing something for the wife. That can only make home life much happier... thats my .02 from a hard learned life lesson...


----------



## mycomaster (Jan 30, 2014)

joshigd said:


> I am going to go ahead and say dont do it...  Been there.. done that.. Although you are thinking of only being friends, crazy talk happens. Soon you will be deleting messages from FB and checking your phone for messages, and the questions (from the wife) will start. Regardless of just being friends with this girl, your wife will not be happy. The fact that its an ex will only make it worse.. (your wife knows you have seen her naked) Women can be very fickle, and at times extremely jealous... Even the idea of you talking to your ex will make her have unfathomable thoughts of what you two may be talking about.. even if she is 99.9999% wrong.. it will do a number on her mentally. I think it would be in your best interest to just leave it be, don't accept or decline the friend invite.. just let it coast, if anything your ex will be frustrated that you have not acknowledged her.. which puts you in a win/win situation with your wife and your EX... Drama is one of the most draining forces in life, it can overwhelm and destroy everything comfy and peaceful in your life. Instead of talking to the ex, maybe go out of your way to throw an extra I love you to the wife, or some kind of sweet thing you can do for her, and every time you get the itch to talk to the ex, relieve it with doing something for the wife. That can only make home life much happier... thats my .02 from a hard learned life lesson...


Solid fuckin advice bro, thanks for that. I guess I'm just going crazy cause my wife is preggers. I love my wife to death, but I also love the way my ex makes me feel. WTF, why did she contact me?


----------



## joshigd (Jan 30, 2014)

Maybe she isn't happy right now in life an wants a little attention and feels she can get a quick relief to the need... Who knows. Hell could just be an incocent hello, or maybe she wants higher friend number on FB. Probably best to not even worry yourself with it. Sometimes life throws things at you that require no thought or action. Just a wtf moment


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 31, 2014)

joshigd said:


> Maybe she isn't happy right now in life an wants a little attention and feels she can get a quick relief to the need... Who knows. Hell could just be an incocent hello, or maybe she wants higher friend number on FB. Probably best to not even worry yourself with it. Sometimes life throws things at you that require no thought or action. Just a wtf moment


There you go. Whatever her motivations she's thinking about herself. I say if she speaks to you no reason to not have a great conversation etc, but she is out for herself and won't give a shit about those around you bro. So yeah give nothing, once you feed it... 

A lot of the time all is cool with stuff like this, but when it goes wrong wowaaaa. Chicks be hardcore crazy bro. ESPECIALLY the ones that easily get attention. Popular girls are BIG trouble, period. Keep those monsters away from me they have no conscience and will still manage to fuck up a relationship even if the never even got within a mile of you. They get in your girl's head man. You have no idea what that does. Wowowow. You want living hell that is it, living with a girl that has another woman messin with her head. Oh my god. I will not wish that on any man alive.


----------



## mycomaster (Jan 31, 2014)

I couldn't friggin sleep last night. This girl is like a strong drug, one taste, and she's all you want. I know she's thinking of herself. I also know we've had an unspoken deal that we would always hook up with each other, we've done that for a very long time. I can't exactly do that anymore, but I would like to feel that thrill again. My life is horribly stagnant right now, I want some excitement. I feel selfish as hell even talking about all this. Have you ever known somebody so intimately you can never get the way they smell out of your head. 
Myco


----------



## joshigd (Jan 31, 2014)

mycomaster said:


> I couldn't friggin sleep last night. This girl is like a strong drug, one taste, and she's all you want. I know she's thinking of herself. I also know we've had an unspoken deal that we would always hook up with each other, we've done that for a very long time. I can't exactly do that anymore, but I would like to feel that thrill again. My life is horribly stagnant right now, I want some excitement. I feel selfish as hell even talking about all this. Have you ever known somebody so intimately you can never get the way they smell out of your head.
> Myco


Don't beat yourself up over it. Its only natural to feel that way. You are human and you are also a man. Its in our genetics to want to spread our seed everywhere and perpetuate the human race. The thrill of talking, and the emotions that go with the "new/fresh" attention to what you perceive as a stagnant life are all crazy rushes of chemicals that do crazy things to your body and mind. Unfortunately nothing good will come of it. Compare it to growing, you have the seed, you begin to water it so it sprouts (start casual conversation)... but where are you going from there... think of the end game... There are basically only two ultimate outcomes.. A) you pursue her and leave your wife and child for an unsure attempted life with her because you feel it will be better (which will either fail or succeed).. or B) you do nothing and life continues on its wild journey... I guess I could be sounding extreme here but then again what else could come of it? You could bang her and then feel guilty and off all the time around you wife.. again what good would that do. Single women trying to contact married men are just asking for trouble and drama because its what they thrive off of. These are the struggles every man will go through, I applaud you for actually thinking with your head and getting thoughts from other rather than thinking with your dong and just going for the thrill. It takes a self reflecting mind to actually think before acting and it takes vulnerability to put it out there to ask about it. Both excellent traits to have in this life. You sir sound look a good man, and your wife is lucky to have you. Sometimes its easier to simplify life and find the happy in what you have. If it feels stagnant right now.. thats okay, think bout the sad lonely ppl out there that don't have a significant other that knows them inside and out, a comfortable rock to always rest your head on. We become used to these things and become complacent which creates a situation where you *unknowingly* take for granted the greatest gifts in life. Just know that your arent alone in your thoughts, its all normal. You are free to think and imagine things without causing harm or error, but actions are not able to be undone and will ultimately dictate your path.


----------



## joshigd (Jan 31, 2014)

I have a quote I created.. its long winded a bit but a good one.. It can help you get through times like this, and actually all kinds of situations where self reflection is needed. Sometimes we have moments of clarity that make us realize all the pieces to the life puzzle, but unfortunately it leaves just as easy as it comes.. this quote has helped me sometimes just put my mind back in a position of power and give me more control over what I do. 

"Sometimes life throws you a curve-ball. Not the kind of curve-ball that throws you off track but one that puts things in perspective and makes you realize you have lost or stumbled off your path. This curve-ball can come in the form of a question that makes you reflect or just something simple that slaps you in the face and says... HELLO are you even paying attention to your own actions?... In order to understand our own reality and the reality that others see of us we must consider other points of view, and know that there is no true "one reality". Take time and think about your reality, then think about what others may perceive as your reality. How do these "realities" compare?, how are they different? Taking personal inventory in life is necessary, consider all your actions... are they getting you where you want to go, or are they only making the journey harder, and lonelier than it needs to be? Sometimes unwanted change is necessary. Self reflection is ALWAYS necessary." -Me


----------



## prosperian (Jan 31, 2014)

Be careful with the posts Myco. Wives have a way of finding computer left on with the forum up, maybe 'cause we are all a bunch of forgetful stoners. Lol 

Just be careful what you posts and prying eyes brother. 

That being said, I don't fault a man for wanting another woman. Hell I'm guilty of that and I have everything I could ever want in my little redhead wifey. But men are stupid, and we always want what's bad for us. Go figure.

Quit the FaceBook, it's only gets you in trouble. Cancelled my account after a similar experience bro. Good luck and PM me if you need to talk about it, safer that way.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jan 31, 2014)

mycomaster said:


> Good to hear you're turning your life around bro, huge props for that. I was in your old boat myself. It's a hard thing to completely change your ways, and it doesn't happen overnight. We all slip, no shame in it if it makes your resolve more intense in the end. I know I'm so much healthier for stopping all that crap. Plus I'm a lot more motivated, and able to get my shit done, always. I have been drinking Honey Brown in the evenings, helps me sleep sometimes.
> So what are some of your questions bro?
> 
> Here's one for ya about the medical establishment. I had a Spinal Cord Stimulator put in my lower back, and now I can't get the same surgeon, or any surgeon to take it out. They don't take my insurance, WTF!!! They put a toxic device under my epidermis with a not so long shelf life before almost guaranteed epic failure(10 years), and take absolutely no responsibility for it. That asshole didn't even place it correctly the first time, and there was a revision surgery done. Should have thrown up red flags, but at a certain point you just get desperate, and want some kind of relief. I'm sorry, I didn't mean to darken the mood. I've just been dealing with this crap for over a month now.
> ...


You know I'll take that shit out for you on my kitchen table. Why not? I'm game.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jan 31, 2014)

mycomaster said:


> If you're married, can you be friends with an ex who is so beautiful, and exciting she makes your hair go on end. I got a FB friend request from an ex I have quite the background with. Good Gods, she's still so fuckin hot, why did she ever mess around with my dumb ass. One of those innocent looking girls who turns in to a freak behind closed doors. It's crazy how we always find each other, it's like we have our own gravity. Fuck me, I don't think I can write back, I'll slip, and destroy my marriage. I hate being weak, I would love to go hang out with her, she's bad ass.
> What do you guys think?
> Myco


No way. Pull yourself together bro. Don't make me come out there and kick your ass. You don't want any of what is happening to me.


----------



## mycomaster (Jan 31, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> You know I'll take that shit out for you on my kitchen table. Why not? I'm game.


Bring that shit on.
Peace. Myco


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 1, 2014)

mycomaster said:


> I couldn't friggin sleep last night. This girl is like a strong drug, one taste, and she's all you want. I know she's thinking of herself. I also know we've had an unspoken deal that we would always hook up with each other, we've done that for a very long time. I can't exactly do that anymore, but I would like to feel that thrill again. My life is horribly stagnant right now, I want some excitement. I feel selfish as hell even talking about all this. Have you ever known somebody so intimately you can never get the way they smell out of your head.
> Myco


And now for a little sad news: We never feel stuff the way we did when young. Nothing and nobody can bring that back. Except for one thing, when our kids accomplish stuff. Damn man, you haven't felt cloud nine yet... Wait for those first steps, hell the first smile is gonna blow you away. Hang tight mate, pretty soon you will NOT be bored oh hell no. 

Can't fight the crawl of time brother. Dudes mellow with time, you want to feel ALIVE again it generally comes with all the angst of youth and takes a massive upheaval. Just ask ol Gandalf here. All the possibilities plus uncertainty of youth, not so nice once you got over it. Life is a package deal mate.

I say this: This person makes you feel great, so accept that and be thankful. But sounds to me like what you need is something to occupy that incredible mind of yours really. You are one smart mofo and you are bored man. All you need is a goal and off you go


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Feb 1, 2014)

^^^^^^Spam reported^^^^^^


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 2, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> ^^^^^^Spam reported^^^^^^


LOL... I take it the spam bit got deleted. Either that or I am really confused. Oil for breakfast 3 days in a row time to lay off the shatter rofl...


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Feb 2, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> LOL... I take it the spam bit got deleted. Either that or I am really confused. Oil for breakfast 3 days in a row time to lay off the shatter rofl...



Yeah it got deleted. Man if I had oil right now I may end up in jail.  It's strange how now the pain is for my kid's loss of their parents not being in the same house. They are all hurting pretty bad. They hate the jumping from house to house and its killing my youngest who is 10. I fucking hate her for doing this to them.


----------



## prosperian (Feb 2, 2014)

Sorry Gandalf, that really sucks and your helpless as a father to doing anything. You must be pulling your hair out right now. 

Hate seeing my fellow growers in so much personal pain. I hope it passes quickly and you guys can find a way to make the most of your situations.


----------



## mycomaster (Feb 5, 2014)

I hope things start working out GdG. I recently found out family is all there is. Thanks for all the great advice guys, you kept my mind where it needed to be. I did however need a little time to get my head straight. Anyways, to the plants.

Bay11
SleeSkunk on left, OBR#2 on right.
OBR#2

The OBR#2 is quite a stretchy little girl, but OBR#1 hasn't been that bad. The bay11's are also pretty moderate in their reach, but starting to flower nicely. I really need to get out my larger filter because the 4in filter I have running is not working. I haven't had any plants flowering in quite some time so this is really exciting for me. Finally, Dank on the way. I moved my deep freeze here, and while going through it I found a gallon zip of trim in the bottom. Being a forgetful stoner works out sometime. Oh, I love oil!
 Myco


----------



## AllDayToker (Feb 5, 2014)

Everything is looking great man! It's always great to find some shit like that, oils the best.

Is that sleeskunk the sleestack x skunk #1 or is it different? Just wondering because I just put two in soil I got for freebies, waiting for them to break soil.


----------



## Slipon (Feb 5, 2014)

look great brother, how do you like them LEDs so fare ? 

btw

thanks for the reminder, have a bowl of trim in my fridges  need to go and buy some butane tomorrow


----------



## prosperian (Feb 5, 2014)

That's a great shot...happy your getting on the other side of the bad stuff Myco. Hang in there man.


----------



## mycomaster (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks guys. Yeah, the SleeSkunk is Sleestack x Skunk#1 from D.N.A. Somebody was nice enough to gift me some seeds, and this was the female. Nice, woody, dank smell to her so far. The LED's are everything I was hoping for. I think flowering set in earlier with the plants under the LED's, but of course that could be genetic. I'll have to do a sog some time with clones under both light sources, and see what happens. My diesels are both doing good along with the Purple Maroc. The PM has a little leaf mutation, but that could be a seedling thing. I have them in between the panels, and they all seem happy. I'm not buying any more HID in the future, I really think the LED technology has got where it needs to be now. The prices could come down a bit, but I still think they're worth every penny. I really think I'll love em when the heat comes. Come on HEAT!!
Hell yea, that oil has helped soooo much. I ran out of butane, and had to order more. Strong herb saved my life, and now it saved my marriage. FUCK HATERS, SMOKE YOUR HERB!!! 
WEEDY'S, Does a body good!

Thanks for all the support, and great advice guys. My house is now cleaner than ever, I got the crib together, put the baby's room together, and I bought my wife a spa package for this weekend. I really feel like shit, you guys have no idea. That, and I've been spending a lot of time with my garden. I can't look at my wife, WTF was I thinking?! 

 Myco


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 5, 2014)

mycomaster said:


> Thanks guys. Yeah, the SleeSkunk is Sleestack x Skunk#1 from D.N.A. Somebody was nice enough to gift me some seeds, and this was the female. Nice, woody, dank smell to her so far. The LED's are everything I was hoping for. I think flowering set in earlier with the plants under the LED's, but of course that could be genetic. I'll have to do a sog some time with clones under both light sources, and see what happens. My diesels are both doing good along with the Purple Maroc. The PM has a little leaf mutation, but that could be a seedling thing. I have them in between the panels, and they all seem happy. I'm not buying any more HID in the future, I really think the LED technology has got where it needs to be now. The prices could come down a bit, but I still think they're worth every penny. I really think I'll love em when the heat comes. Come on HEAT!!
> Hell yea, that oil has helped soooo much. I ran out of butane, and had to order more. Strong herb saved my life, and now it saved my marriage. FUCK HATERS, SMOKE YOUR HERB!!!
> WEEDY'S, Does a body good!
> 
> ...


ROFL... As it should be. Take from your past and give to your NOW. That is what I do when chicks mess with me or even try to, spoil the wife  It us all about how you harnass emotions mate.


----------



## mycomaster (Feb 6, 2014)

You guys are great, thanks for letting me bitch, and whine some. Also, thanks for helping me keep my head on straight. The grass is not always greener on the other side of the fuckin fence, the grass on this side is pretty damn lush.
OBR#2OBR#2 on left, #1 on right w/ SleeSkunk in the back too..
 Bay11's
Group shot.

I'm telling you guys, these LED's are bad ass. Quite, no heat, no bulb changes, and just easy to use. I just can't promote them enough, I'm sold. I thought taking pics under all white light would be easier, but they're intense, and will wash out your pic pretty easily, LOL. My garden is finally looking like she's gonna cough up some meds ! 
 Myco
[video=youtube;5w0K0Ve0ZvM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5w0K0Ve0ZvM[/video]


----------



## prosperian (Feb 6, 2014)

mycomaster said:


> You guys are great, thanks for letting me bitch, and whine some. Also, thanks for helping me keep my head on straight. The grass is not always greener on the other side of the fuckin fence, the grass on this side is pretty damn lush.
> 
> 
> I'm telling you guys, these LED's are bad ass. Quite, no heat, no bulb changes, and just easy to use. I just can't promote them enough, I'm sold. I thought taking pics under all white light would be easier, but they're intense, and will wash out your pic pretty easily, LOL. My garden is finally looking like she's gonna cough up some meds !
> Myco


_The grass is not always greener on the other side of the fuckin fence, the grass on this side is pretty damn lush. _

Hah! You made a fence reference! But clearly, I catch your drift as it applies to other things and peeps. I gave up and just took the fence down and graze on both sides. But I'm a taker. 








It's ridiculous how well the led panels perform. Just looking at them you wonder, _"are they putting out enough light"_, and then you see the results, oh yeah, plenty of light.


----------



## mycomaster (Feb 6, 2014)

It's the middle of the night, and I have a griddle, 9 x 13 Pyrex dish, infrared thermometer, razor blades, and latex surgical gloves among other things on my bar. A totally normal thing for me, but sounds more like something Dexter might be cooking up. Lets pray for no boom! Sorry Hamish, had to do it.

 Myco


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 7, 2014)

mycomaster said:


> It's the middle of the night, and I have a griddle, 9 x 13 Pyrex dish, infrared thermometer, razor blades, and latex surgical gloves among other things on my bar. A totally normal thing for me, but sounds more like something Dexter might be cooking up. Lets pray for no boom! Sorry Hamish, had to do it.
> 
> Myco


Boom boh le Nat, saap de sat! Not all Boom is bad lol. Also happens to be slang for reefer in my mother tongue


----------



## prosperian (Feb 7, 2014)

mycomaster said:


> It's the middle of the night, and I have a griddle, 9 x 13 Pyrex dish, infrared thermometer, razor blades, and latex surgical gloves among other things on my bar. A totally normal thing for me, but sounds more like something Dexter might be cooking up. Lets pray for no boom! Sorry Hamish, had to do it. Myco


Yeah, I will only get worried if you start lining the walls and floors with plastic, but I'd like to see you in an apron!

Hey, your inbox is full...Hah, I meant FOUR years not three, I've been with her! Where does the time go brother? 





Mad Hamish said:


> Boom boh le Nat, saap de sat! Not all Boom is bad lol. Also happens to be slang for reefer in my mother tongue


Boom, better than the learning channel around here. Thanks Ham!

Family is taking me to my favorite steak house tonight. Been banking my calories for just such an event. Time for Daddy to have a steak!







Have a great weekend Myco and friends! Enjoy everyday like it's your last. It might go boom.


----------



## mycomaster (Feb 7, 2014)

Hell yea, I'm ridin this bitch till the wheels fall off, BOOM!

Boom, would be a cool strain name. "Here, light us this Boom, and take some of that to the head!"

I got to sit around today with my brother from another mother, and smoke all the oil I made last night. I thinks that's why people say "I'm hashing out my problems"

Thanks for the chats Pros, they've been immensely helpful. I have my in-box clear again.

[video=youtube;XBnbKGDs6mI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBnbKGDs6mI[/video]


----------



## AllDayToker (Feb 7, 2014)

mycomaster said:


> Hell yea, I'm ridin this bitch till the wheels fall off, BOOM!
> 
> Boom, would be a cool strain name. "Here, light us this Boom, and take some of that to the head!"
> 
> ...



*Like.




&#8203;10 characters
*


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 7, 2014)

mycomaster said:


> Hell yea, I'm ridin this bitch till the wheels fall off, BOOM!
> 
> Boom, would be a cool strain name. "Here, light us this Boom, and take some of that to the head!"
> 
> ...


Hahahahaha new sig material ROFL. Soon as I get the bloody PC working that is.


----------



## mycomaster (Feb 8, 2014)

Great to see you as always Hamish. How's it been over in S.A.? 
I can finally look at my garden, and be hopeful I have some good meds coming. It's smelling Dank at least. The Bay11 is suppose to be O.G. Kush x Green Crack, but everything I keep reading is saying it's some kind of Appy cross. Either way it sounds, and smells like a winner. The OBR's are stretching out, and doing their thing as well. The #1 pheno smells ridiculous. 
 Myco


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 8, 2014)

mycomaster said:


> Great to see you as always Hamish. How's it been over in S.A.?
> I can finally look at my garden, and be hopeful I have some good meds coming. It's smelling Dank at least. The Bay11 is suppose to be O.G. Kush x Green Crack, but everything I keep reading is saying it's some kind of Appy cross. Either way it sounds, and smells like a winner. The OBR's are stretching out, and doing their thing as well. The #1 pheno smells ridiculous.
> Myco


The Appy is Tres Dawg x Green Crack, Tres Dawg is an F3 SkunkVA, triple chemmy goodness. If it is an appy pappy smells should be straight up fuel and fruit. I didn't know anybody but Bodhi had that daddy, far as I know it is the name for that ONE plant alone. 

Been going well here mate, busy renovating the house, it has been five years and it got a bit manky... Waterproofing all walls and roof preparing for one WET winter. Jeeeez DIY has gotten expensive. Even paint, where do these prices come from?! Anyhow gonna look killer when done, even replacing old light fittings. Today is my favourite, washing ceilings. Fun. 

The Deadly G testers arrived finally, I thought they got lost in the mail I gave up on them. Clusterfunk, Dank Zappa and Dank Sinatra RMX. I can't wait to run them. Clusterfunk is the '91 Chemdawg SkunkVA clone x Deadly G, gonna be epic. Dank Sinatra is the one I am most excited about. L.A Affie x Deadly G, according to SHOE it 'DEADENS nerves' so yeah strong Fibro meds for my girl. And Dank Zappa is an UWDC hashplant x Deadly G, it will be the most greasy sticky hashy dankness. 

Your girls are looking STELLAR. Can't wait for those flowers! 

Hiw are you enjoying the new room? Looks sick bro.


----------



## mycomaster (Feb 8, 2014)

The Bay11's are more peppery, and fruity rather than the fuel smell. It's still early in flower too though. Pros is right about you, you're better than the learning channel with the info you have all the time. 
Hell yea, glad to hear the Deadly G testers showed up! Have a blast with all the home restoration, so much fun. The winter where I live has sucked ass!!! I had to use a pick the other day on ice, WTF is that?! 
I like the new room, but I still have a ways to go before I get this place the way I want it. All a matter of time. I really enjoy the extra space, that's for sure!
Have a blessed day all. Myco


----------



## dreamz (Feb 8, 2014)

prosperian said:


> Be careful with the posts Myco. Wives have a way of finding computer left on with the forum up, maybe 'cause we are all a bunch of forgetful stoners. Lol


Yeah! We do. And it's quite an eye opener all the other shit we find out too


----------



## mycomaster (Feb 8, 2014)

dreamz said:


> Yeah! We do. And it's quite an eye opener all the other shit we find out too


Wow, you sound mad!


EDIT: Sorry, I'm not antagonizing.


----------



## dreamz (Feb 8, 2014)

No. Not at all.


----------



## prosperian (Feb 8, 2014)

dreamz said:


> Yeah! We do. And it's quite an eye opener all the other shit we find out too


Oh, get over it.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 9, 2014)

dreamz said:


> Yeah! We do. And it's quite an eye opener all the other shit we find out too


Probably all the stuff dudes don't because they tend to not pry into their ladies' lives and like to have a little faith. That kind of shit, right?


----------



## mycomaster (Feb 9, 2014)

You show me a woman without secrets, and I bet she's hideous!!


----------



## dreamz (Feb 9, 2014)

Why so mean boys? Despite being sad I am over it. But once trust is compromised or broken it's very difficult to get it back


----------



## mycomaster (Feb 9, 2014)

dreamz said:


> once trust is compromised or broken it's very difficult to get it back


I couldn't agree with you more on that!


----------



## mycomaster (Feb 10, 2014)

Anywho!!

Here is a Bay11 starting her frost process.


This is a pic from a day ago. I couldn't get a decent one of the OBR's, but they're more impressive. I have both my LED's kickin on 190W now, and the plants are pretty happy about it. 
Jesus F'in Christ, why can't I sleep? 

 Myco


----------



## dreamz (Feb 10, 2014)

Haha.. Now I know why you guys were being mean. You're all wondering which wife I am arent ya? Tryin to scare me off were ya? 
Maybe I'm a wife. Maybe I'm the friend of a wife. But seriously guys! I'm agreeing with you here!!!


----------



## dreamz (Feb 10, 2014)

mycomaster said:


> I couldn't agree with you more on that!


Myco, if you know this is true then you gotta pull it together man. You and your wife are having a baby in a matter weeks right? And if your wife hasnt suspected something already you should be taking advice from your friends here or will end up losing both your wife and your kid. Think she hasnt noticed you cant sleep? It's called a guilty conscience. Figure it out, Myco. You arent a teenager anymore so get your priorities in order and get some sleep! You're gonna need all the rest you can get before the new package arrives. Then the fun starts!! Theres lots to look forward to.


----------



## mycomaster (Feb 10, 2014)

dreamz said:


> Myco, if you know this is true then you gotta pull it together man. You and your wife are having a baby in a matter weeks right? And if your wife hasnt suspected something already you should be taking advice from your friends here or will end up losing both your wife and your kid. Think she hasnt noticed you cant sleep? It's called a guilty conscience. Figure it out, Myco. You arent a teenager anymore so get your priorities in order and get some sleep! You're gonna need all the rest you can get before the new package arrives. Then the fun starts!! Theres lots to look forward to.


I actually appreciate the concern, but for one: I can never sleep, I'm an insomniac, I just bitch about it alot. Second: I have nothing to feel guilty about.
How can you say 'Maybe I'm a wife, maybe a friend of a wife, but you agree with us.' What the hell does that mean? You're just a horny wife of somebody, that would understand going outside your marriage for some strange? Mixed messages. 
Believe me, I'm well aware I'm no teen.
Again, I appreciate the concern, but that is all over anyways, and I never did a damn thing, Thanks!
Myco

EDIT: And yes, I find it fucked up you got on this forum, and have only posted in my thread!! Hmmmmmmmmmmmm?


----------



## mycomaster (Feb 10, 2014)

I do know one thing about you though. Your no friend of MY wife, that's too humiliating for her, she would just stab me in my sleep! If I slept, LOL!


----------



## prosperian (Feb 10, 2014)

dreamz said:


> Haha.. Now I know why you guys were being mean. You're all wondering which wife I am arent ya? Tryin to scare me off were ya?
> Maybe I'm a wife. Maybe I'm the friend of a wife. But seriously guys! I'm agreeing with you here!!!


I think you're a troll and need to get out of here unless you got something to add to the cannabis conversation. Maybe try another category for a warmer response to your posts.








Is that all 190s or is there HID supplement too? Can't remember where these are in the grow room. 

Watch that light bleaching that Slip and I have both experienced with LED.


----------



## dreamz (Feb 10, 2014)

Actually dude, thats some pretty nasty shit right there. I've been following Gandalf for quite a few months and ended up here. I had tremendous respect for you as what came across to be a good person. And holy shit can you grow a mean looking bud!!! Was only expressing concern dude. And no, I do not personallly know your wife. Don't worry.Have a good day.


----------



## mycomaster (Feb 10, 2014)

dreamz said:


> I've been following Gandalf for quite a few months and ended up here.


Are you a friend of Gandalfs' wife?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 10, 2014)

dreamz said:


> Why so mean boys? Despite being sad I am over it. But once trust is compromised or broken it's very difficult to get it back


Nobody is being mean, sorry you see it that way. Pros is right about trolling though, those are your first posts here and they concern a personal matter. Of course you will get strong reactions, so yeah you are unintentionally trolling. If you are sad you are over nothing silly. You need to go past that to PISSED then numb then after that you get over something. Sad is step one. And of course trust is HARD. If you trust somebody that has never compromised it, what faith are you showing? None, it is easy to trust those that have not let you down. True love is when you can trust those that have let you down many times and give them another go. Humans fuck up. What measure of yourself be it if you are not able to accept mistakes? Trust takes as much work from you as from the other. You choose to trust.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 10, 2014)

mycomaster said:


> Are you a friend of Gandalfs' wife?


Or perhaps stalking the G-man. Girls can't resist a man with all that Gage.


----------



## mycomaster (Feb 10, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Or perhaps stalking the G-man. Girls can't resist a man with all that Gage.


GODSFUCKINDAMMITTTT!! I want my 'LIKE' back RIU, get your shit together already!!!

Myco


----------



## mycomaster (Feb 10, 2014)

Look Dreamz, I seriously wasn't trying to come across like a dick. I guess I was a little defensive because the personal nature of your posts. That, and your never having posted before will make a person leary, you have to be able to understand that. I picked up on your concern, and I know you have good intentions here. It's a dead issue though, and not one I really want to talk about with anyone. I hope you stay around to talk about the Herb. I'm always happy to converse about my favorite plant.


----------



## prosperian (Feb 10, 2014)

dreamz said:


> Actually dude, thats some pretty nasty shit right there. I've been following Gandalf for quite a few months and ended up here. I had tremendous respect for you as what came across to be a good person. And holy shit can you grow a mean looking bud!!! Was only expressing concern dude. And no, I do not personallly know your wife. Don't worry.Have a good day.


See, that's what happens when you share private info online Myco. The world is your audience. 

Newb just wanted to empathize with your very personal situation and because someone doesn't have any rep, posts, or history, we get all defensive. 

Simply put, we are blind to the intent and have to stick up for our brah. 

Lesson learned, hopefully. My apologies Dreamz.


----------



## mycomaster (Feb 10, 2014)

Yea, FUCK ME, lesson learned on the personal shit!! Never, ever, ever again!! I'm gonna get this whole fuckin thread deleted if this shit doesn't stop. I don't mean to be a dick like that, but I can't express how much I don't want to think about any of this shit anymore! Sorry everyone.
 Myco


----------



## dreamz (Feb 10, 2014)

Well, Myco DID ask for advice and just because these are my first posts means jack shit! But anyhows, apologies accepted all round. Hamish, I have been hurt. Badly. By the person I would kill for. My trust was betrayed by ego. More than once. I have experienced anger, rage and I have wanted to murder people. Believe me I have faith dude. But I still feel sadness. Every fucking day I have to look at someone who thought of only himself and I have to somehow put some kind of trust that I no longer feel and believe he will stay faithful. What more can I say.. I love him. And although he tells me he loves me I sometimes find it hard to believe knowing what he'll do behind my back. So yes!!! I have shitloads of faith. After being let down and having my trust compromised, more than once, I can say I have a HUGE measure of faith. And smoking insanely copious amounts of herb helps me to forget for short periods of time!! Hahaha!


----------



## prosperian (Feb 10, 2014)

mycomaster said:


> Yea, FUCK ME, lesson learned on the personal shit!! Never, ever, ever again!! I'm gonna get this whole fuckin thread deleted if this shit doesn't stop. I don't mean to be a dick like that, but I can't express how much I don't want to think about any of this shit anymore! Sorry everyone.
> Myco



Chill Myco, go have a smoke.  You add a lot to the community and your thread is killer, be a shame to delete. RIU won't delete it anyway, lol, unless you are under 18?

I would have a smoke with you, but I gave away my Volcano last night! Hated parting with it, family, what are you going to do? Rolled a joint, but that left me unsatisfied. Should have my PAX portable vape back later today. That will have to work until I get a new vape. 

See, I have real problems


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Feb 10, 2014)

Ok. Enough of this shit. I am ending it all here. I want nothing but peaceful thoughts around these parts. I come here to feel better and read things that are positive. At this point in my life I need to lean on my friends to hold me up. Stop all this fucking bullshit for me. OK?


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Feb 10, 2014)

What's up ya'll. Mycos, bad ass plants, man, glad I checked out the thread. Don't let this drama fuck with your head. Looks like you're using an area51 190 led.... As a first time grower, I have the same light and am going to scrog my ladies in a few weeks. I am growing sativas though, durban poison. Any of you dude's with all your awesome info have any experience with sativas? Myco, can you feed me some thoughts on the LED.... anything I should know, like distances you used?

thanks!


----------



## mycomaster (Feb 10, 2014)

Oh Gods, thank you for breaking the bad vibe BL. Suggestions? I would work a sativa into a multi-topped bush. You might want to give Mainlining a good looking into. It's a technique that helps keep plants very even, and gives insane yields. These led's are intense so they will penetrate further than alot of leds will. That also means that you are going to get bleaching on your tops if you have the panel too close. I've been taking the less is more approach, and just put my panels on 190W recently. They've been flowering for a week in a half I think, not sure ATM. I think my height is around 20in. I'll check tomorrow, it's almost 4:20, and lights out. Sorry I'm so scatter brained, today has sucked. I know Hamish is a Sativa King, and he always has killer info.....like the learning channel. If you're around your plants everyday like most of us, with these all white leds you'll catch any bleaching or un-happiness pretty quick. Start on the 130W setting, and veg with that. In flowering kick it up, but I raised my panels, and am lowering them to try, and lessen the stretch. Congratulations on your first grow. I hope it goes killer for you bro. Are you a soil or hydro user?


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Feb 10, 2014)

Ha, no shit man, I posted for the info and to introduce myself, but also to get new blood in here to flush out the old unnecessary stuff and get the thread back on course . Good feelings help everyone and shit can go pear shaped quickly in life as in forums.

i'm growing in soil. Just this local ladybug vortex potting soil with a little perlite. it's decently nutrient heavy or so it seems from their website so I don't think I need much more shit in there with it. Since all my information is off the web and this forum, I'm just trying to keep it simple. in future grows I'll play around a bit.. But I just need a few jars full first. 

My room is 4'x3'x4' high. The lack of height's why I chose to scrog. I think I'll LST a bit too to try to get some big bushes, though. I know sativas tend to get lanky so I'm doing whatever I read tends to spread the bitches wider. I'm not really going to start any nutes for a few weeks but when I do I'm going to go with FF grow big then into big bloom and tiger bloom, the normal trio.

they're little sprouts right now, first set of leaves are starting. I actually replanted them yesterday because they were getting real stretchy, and I read one of the sticky's on RIU that said to do it.

anyway I'm going to check out mainlining and see what comes up.


----------



## mycomaster (Feb 11, 2014)

SHHHHH!!!! You guys are so fuckin LOUD!!!!!


----------



## mycomaster (Feb 11, 2014)

Just kidding everyone, but seriously....keep it down please!!!

Mental note: Stop shooting, and using Impact Targets at 3:00a.m. Cops show up at 3:15 PISSED! Not much they can do besides ask us to stop though, LOL! 

Ok to the plants I guess. took some photos to show you guys where I'm at in flower. I think things are looking pretty frosty already. I do have to say, overall the plants under LED are looking better.
OBR#1
Bay11

Have a blessed day everyone, sorry for snapping yesterday. Myco


----------



## mycomaster (Feb 11, 2014)

[video=youtube;hGbP_kTM4CA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hGbP_kTM4CA[/video]


----------



## mycomaster (Feb 11, 2014)

Hey BL, I wouldn't use the Fox Farm trio if I were you. They're nothing but heavy salts, and will destroy your soil bro. When I moved recently I threw mine out. Bought them a long time ago, LOL. You can simply brew up some AACT's, and give your plants a lot of their nourishment that way. Molasses works great for the mycos in your soil, and keeping them happy. Plus, it's cheap.
https://www.rollitup.org/organics/676040-total-noob-using-teas-i.html Start reading rookie. I'm not being condescending at all, it's just a great thread for anything AACT related. The recipes get easier, and more simple as you read through.
With such a close ceiling, you may want to switch to Indies bro. I kind of have the same thing with my height restrictions. It's nice having the leds though, no big ol' hood you have to worry about. My plants are actually closer to my hid right now though, LOL. There are lots of different organic paths, but I prefer any one of them over the salt, and chemical fertilizers. 
Have a great day everyone. Myco


----------



## mycomaster (Feb 11, 2014)

Hey guys. I have a funeral this Sat for the beautiful woman who 'was' letting me live in this great house. put one in the air for ****** ***********!! 

Keep the ones you love close, and safe!
[video=youtube;LmgsYPJSTDw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmgsYPJSTDw[/video]


----------



## mycomaster (Feb 11, 2014)

[video=youtube;7AjD7nKiUQ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7AjD7nKiUQ4[/video]


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Feb 11, 2014)

Yeah myco I hear ya on the fox farms trio. I gotta start somewhere though and learn my way through it. That's just my style, live and learn ya know. I'll prob do a journal or start a thread in the newbie section when I have something to show- figure that's the best way to learn what the hell is going on. I'll be sure to holler and let you guys know where it's at. Mad props to you though and gandolf for all your knowledge. Dude has a serious operation going on in that thread you showed me! I'm going to read up on the teas so I can get into that once I have a few grows under my belt.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 12, 2014)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Yeah myco I hear ya on the fox farms trio. I gotta start somewhere though and learn my way through it. That's just my style, live and learn ya know. I'll prob do a journal or start a thread in the newbie section when I have something to show- figure that's the best way to learn what the hell is going on. I'll be sure to holler and let you guys know where it's at. Mad props to you though and gandolf for all your knowledge. Dude has a serious operation going on in that thread you showed me! I'm going to read up on the teas so I can get into that once I have a few grows under my belt.


Trust me on this, you want to go the other way around. We are doing what we are doing because it guarantees max plant health with minimal issues.

If you are going the bottle fed road, you have to understand pH, PPM, etc and run a million risks from over and under feeding to pH lockout etc.

If you go the Living Soil route NOW, all you need to understand is this: The plant will take care of itself. A basic living soil mix of one third each earthworm castings, perlite and Sphagnum peat is an excellent start, and from there just feed The Rev's All Purpose Tea all the way through. Your plants will kick ass. Screw bottles. LOS is MUCH easier.

Do what I say and seriously, your plant will take care of itself, controlling soil pH and structure itself. As a noob, you should consider NO other method mate


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Feb 12, 2014)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Yeah myco I hear ya on the fox farms trio. I gotta start somewhere though and learn my way through it. That's just my style, live and learn ya know. I'll prob do a journal or start a thread in the newbie section when I have something to show- figure that's the best way to learn what the hell is going on. I'll be sure to holler and let you guys know where it's at. Mad props to you though and gandolf for all your knowledge. Dude has a serious operation going on in that thread you showed me! I'm going to read up on the teas so I can get into that once I have a few grows under my belt.



Gandalf doesnt know jack shit.


----------



## mycomaster (Feb 12, 2014)

Yea, don't listen to Gandalf. All he grows is Dank. You want that sweet shwag!


----------



## prosperian (Feb 12, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> If you go the Living Soil route NOW, all you need to understand is this: The plant will take care of itself.
> 
> Do what I say and seriously, your plant will take care of itself, controlling soil pH and structure itself. As a noob, you should consider NO other method mate


WORD

Living organic soil, back to basics brother.


----------



## Gs3000 (Feb 12, 2014)

I am going to have to get back to reading up on this, sounds cool and that way I can get AN out of my pocket. I am going to start with year 2 training now that at least I gor things growing. Can someone point me in the right direction to start brewing and living the organic life.

Peace!!


----------



## mycomaster (Feb 12, 2014)

Gs3000 said:


> I am going to have to get back to reading up on this, sounds cool and that way I can get AN out of my pocket. I am going to start with year 2 training now that at least I gor things growing. Can someone point me in the right direction to start brewing and living the organic life.
> 
> Peace!!


Here ya go. This is a great resource.https://www.rollitup.org/organics/676040-total-noob-using-teas-i.html

Myco


----------



## prosperian (Feb 12, 2014)

Yeah, I agree, Gandalf threw himself out there in the organics section and the guys really responded with a lot of support and guidance. Some real knowledgeable peeps that share info about soil, food, and keeping the plants green and happy. I'm on there too, whether they like it or not  Still a newb for the next 20 years, at least.


----------



## mycomaster (Feb 13, 2014)

Update #?
The garden is rocking along, and making me pretty happy. I'm really happy with the OBR#1, it's already a little frost demon. The OBR#2, and Bay11's aren't far behind though.



OBR#1




Have a blessed day everyone. Myco


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Feb 13, 2014)

I bet the OBRs smell great.


----------



## mycomaster (Feb 13, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I bet the OBRs smell great.


I have to pass em to get to the plants in the back, and they're the last thing i smell leaving my room. Best god damn part of my day as of late.
Myco

Just stuck out in my head.
[video=youtube;KLddcOFJ0nU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLddcOFJ0nU[/video]


----------



## mycomaster (Feb 16, 2014)

What's up everyone. Been away for a couple days. Had that funeral yesterday. Fuck me, I hate those things. Hope everyone has been well.

I got a couple shots of the garden this morning. I'm on day 25, and I'm not sure if I'm happy with the development. On the one hand the OBR's look as if Jack Frost has been chillin in my garden, but on the other hand the weight on them looks like it's gonna be low. If they're as Dank as GdG says though, I'll be happy as hell. The Bay11's are doing about what I expected. Flowering a bit slow, but she has a lot of sativa in her(from what I read) Who the hell really knows, LOL. She is however bulking up like I would have thought. Already the flowers are quite dense, and just smell of fruit, and fuel. You were right Hamish, the more she matures the more it's coming out. I was doing some trimming, and the room filled with this beautiful smell after all the plants scents had combined. I felt like I was in a pastry shop, waiting in line next to a gas soaked mechanic. 
So this is what it's looking like.
OBR#1
Bay11 patch, with a the OBR's under the HID stretching like mad. 

RIU is being a PITA, and i can't load most of the pics I took, maybe later. Take it easy everyone.
Myco  My Sour D's, and Purple Maroc.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Feb 16, 2014)

Looking great. Yeah the weight won't be what you want but the quality will smash you in the face. I promise.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 16, 2014)

That OBR looks straight up DIESEL. Wow. Plants that make those little pine cone buds, watch out lol. Feet firmly in Chem/Kush territory this run eh Myco?! This run, by the sound of it, is all about POWER. Dank dank dank.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Feb 16, 2014)

The Ocean Beach side of things is really not to be underestimated. This is beyond a special strain. I have 2 packs of these left and I bred the shit out of this strain. I think the OBR x SM and SM X OBR is really going to be something special. Grape Stomper on both ends with Chem and OB makes for some nice genes.


----------



## mycomaster (Feb 16, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> That OBR looks straight up DIESEL. Wow. Plants that make those little pine cone buds, watch out lol. Feet firmly in Chem/Kush territory this run eh Myco?! This run, by the sound of it, is all about POWER. Dank dank dank.


Yea, I'm lucky to have a nice run going right now. Gifted the OBR beans, and happened to save the Bay11's, and the OBR's from TMV hell. So yea, I'm happy! 



GandalfdaGreen said:


> The Ocean Beach side of things is really not to be underestimated. This is beyond a special strain. I have 2 packs of these left and I bred the shit out of this strain. I think the OBR x SM and SM X OBR is really going to be something special. Grape Stomper on both ends with Chem and OB makes for some nice genes.


Yeah we all know you have a shit ton of awesome beans! We just want to know when the C.O.M.A. Kush genetics go on sale. Or hell, let some of us send resumes to be testers bro, LOL! Hoarding isn't cool, and we will throw an intervention. 
I read you were getting into the vault this evening. I know you'll come out with some pure DANK. Can't wait to see you start crushing it again. Oh, if your wife's attorney is stupid enough to go into court, and let her self-incriminate herself like she's saying, I'll slam my junk in a drawer. Any attorney that went to law school for a week knows that's end game for his large settlement because the law would come after everything you have. Not an intelligent move for anybody.

Have a great night folks. Myco


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 17, 2014)

Yeah that's right! When do we get to test some?!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Feb 17, 2014)

I am going to run some Kali Mist x Daybreaker too. That may be cool. COMA Genetics may be just what I need to start living again. Hmmm. Throw my world into that project. Travel, spread the word, smoke with friends, enjoy life, etc.


----------



## mycomaster (Feb 17, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Yeah that's right! When do we get to test some?!


^^^Big fuckin 'LIKE' on that!!!^^^ Yea Gandalf when do the testers go out, LOL!!!

The gals are looking great this morning. These OBR's are just stupid! The #1 pheno is a friggin hash Machine. The #2 pheno is no slacker either, but I'm in love with #1, she's now my main bitch, LOL! The Bay11's are frosting up as well, and adding nice bulk all the time. All the flowers are real dense too, no slacking in that department at all. I haven't had any def's or any other problems really, except maybe the OBR's loving to reach. I knew that was coming though. So, here are some shots from this morning.

OBR#1


Bay11


Gandalf That's a FUCKIN BAD ASS idea bro. Clean livin, spreadin love, and sharing this magical herb herb with the world. I think we can all get on board with a dream like that. Make it your reality if you want bro. You know damn well you can do it if you want. And oh yea, Kali Mist x Daybreaker, holy sheep shit, hell yeah! Sub'd!!
Peace & Love folks! Myco


----------



## Slipon (Feb 17, 2014)

Hey Myco Bro 

how is the LEDs working for ya ? got em dialed in ?


----------



## mycomaster (Feb 17, 2014)

I love the LED's Slip. Easy to use, basically no maintenance, and yea they work! My Bay11's are looking real nice. The LED's have no problem penetrating down through the canopy, and they're very frosty. They have no problems handling the panel on 190W as long as the height is right on. If I had the cash on hand I would replace the HID I have running, but the baby's arrival is looming. I'm kinda having fun with the 2 different light sources now anyways. Definitely interesting having them side by side. My OBR#1 is in between the two, and is the frostiest by far. I've seen your Skunk#1's over at OSF, classy bro! Always a clean, even canopy full of fat flowers. How do you like the Skunk#1 compared to your LSD? I'm sure it's not as powerful, but how do you like the flavor, and buzz overall?
Myco


----------



## Slipon (Feb 18, 2014)

No not as powerful, but its still more then strong enough to put you down  

flavor is more smooth then the LSD and taste more of sweet lemon then the skunk/citrus the LSD have, its more frosty and the oil is better (IMO) 

All in all I like it just as much as the LSD and it did only take me a few days to get just as stoned (get use to the new kind of smoke) and it might even be a better day smoke for me, as you get a bit more high and less stoned/tired of it, well got 4 more on the way, I sure wouldn't if I did`t like em 


happy to hear about the LEDs, make sure to post some good pictures of the final outcome


----------



## mycomaster (Feb 18, 2014)

Slipon said:


> No not as powerful, but its still more then strong enough to put you down
> 
> flavor is more smooth then the LSD and taste more of sweet lemon then the skunk/citrus the LSD have, its more frosty and the oil is better (IMO)
> 
> All in all I like it just as much as the LSD and it did only take me a few days to get just as stoned (get use to the new kind of smoke) and it might even be a better day smoke for me, as you get a bit more high and less stoned/tired of it,


That's exactly what I was hoping to hear. IMO it's hard to beat an oil made form Skunk genetics. It always comes out fruity, and has an insane exhale to it, love that stuff. I have to agree with a great daytime smoke too. Always seems to get you right where you want to be, without the drowsy, droopy eye syndrome, LOL. I'm happy to hear you like it bro, I always enjoyed the strain. I have 3 fem seeds of it, and will pop em soon. I'm craving some of that oil.
Myco


----------



## mycomaster (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm having a little girl!!

I just got back from the doc's office. It's a girl! Already got me one of those stupid cigars that says 'It's a girl' and rolled me a blunt! Fuckin A' what a day!
Myco


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 18, 2014)

congrats. ...........


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Feb 18, 2014)

That's awesome bro. I am really happy for you. Pass on the congrats for me.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 18, 2014)

Was there ever any doubt?... Been trying to send both you and Gand a PM. They are not going through I don't know why, nothing in my outbox... Dammit.


----------



## mycomaster (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks guys, I'm stoked! The wife still doesn't want to know, but I had to know the sex of the kid. If I ever see someone like me show up to pick her up, I'm beatin ass on sight, LOL! 

The garden is looking great with some red pistils showing up on the Bay11's. Wow, what a smell all the girls are putting off. The OBR's are trying to push a trich record or something, they're ridiculous. 
I've had quite the week already. Hope it stays positive for me. Take er easy folks. Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Feb 19, 2014)

You deserve the positive bro. I am glad to hear the OBRs are doing well.


----------



## mycomaster (Feb 20, 2014)

Here's a shot for you Gandalf! Ocean Beach Ripper, pheno#1, Day 28!


Inches under the led panel on 190W. Seems to love it there. Whodathunkit!
Myco


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Feb 20, 2014)

They are complete frost monsters. I am having fun watching you run these. Did you clone these?


----------



## raiderman (Feb 20, 2014)

mycomaster said:


> I'm having a little girl!!
> 
> I just got back from the doc's office. It's a girl! Already got me one of those stupid cigars that says 'It's a girl' and rolled me a blunt! Fuckin A' what a day!
> Myco


Congrats on the new addition MycoMaster..Blazing plants your running here,freakin beast...Best wishes to the Family and Grow.peace.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Feb 20, 2014)

raiderman said:


> Congrats on the new addition MycoMaster..Blazing plants your running here,freakin beast...Best wishes to the Family and Grow.peace.


What's up raiderman? It's cool to see you man.


----------



## mycomaster (Feb 20, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> They are complete frost monsters. I am having fun watching you run these. Did you clone these?


I have them in my bucket cloner now. I wouldn't have taken a chance losing these gems for a second! I know the genetics are irreplaceable. I seen over in the Tea thread you're gonna be running some more Ripper, can't wait to watch em bro. I also seen your running some Bohdi gear. Blueberry Hill, and Lucky Charms sound friggin amazing. 



raiderman said:


> Congrats on the new addition MycoMaster..Blazing plants your running here,freakin beast...Best wishes to the Family and Grow.peace.


Thanks Raiderman. I'm really excited to be having a little girl, should be quite the learning experience, LOL! 

Myco


----------



## raiderman (Feb 20, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> What's up raiderman? It's cool to see you man.


I'm doin fine Gandlf.and thank yu.And youself?i see you still putting those killer strains to work.


----------



## raiderman (Feb 20, 2014)

mycomaster said:


> I have them in my bucket cloner now. I wouldn't have taken a chance losing these gems for a second! I know the genetics are irreplaceable. I seen over in the Tea thread you're gonna be running some more Ripper, can't wait to watch em bro. I also seen your running some Bohdi gear. Blueberry Hill, and Lucky Charms sound friggin amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hear ya..I'm sure youll do fine .


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Feb 20, 2014)

mycomaster said:


> I have them in my bucket cloner now. I wouldn't have taken a chance losing these gems for a second! I know the genetics are irreplaceable. I seen over in the Tea thread you're gonna be running some more Ripper, can't wait to watch em bro. I also seen your running some Bohdi gear. Blueberry Hill, and Lucky Charms sound friggin amazing.
> Myco


I may run some of the OBR x SM. I guess we'll see.


----------



## mycomaster (Feb 20, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I may run some of the OBR x SM. I guess we'll see.


C.O.Ma Genetics, Hell yea! OBR x SM. I couldn't even imagine the frost on those bro. I wish you high germination rates, and as many females as a Pharaoh's harem.

Myco


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Feb 20, 2014)

mycomaster said:


> C.O.Ma Genetics, Hell yea! OBR x SM. I couldn't even imagine the frost on those bro. I wish you high germination rates, and as many females as a Pharaoh's harem.
> 
> Myco


Thanks Myco. I will save you a few if these turn out to be anything. Btw....what the hell does your avatar mean my brother?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 21, 2014)

Guys... Yesterday a member of parliament stood up and demanded legal medical weed. He told his story and got a standing ovation. Our president immediately ordered our minister of health to look into it. We are talking oil and oil alone. Legal hash oil. 

Holy shit. Thus is going to happen fast. Who wants to move here and start an extraction lab?....


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Feb 21, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Guys... Yesterday a member of parliament stood up and demanded legal medical weed. He told his story and got a standing ovation. Our president immediately ordered our minister of health to look into it. We are talking oil and oil alone. Legal hash oil.
> 
> Holy shit. Thus is going to happen fast. Who wants to move here and start an extraction lab?....


That's awesome. It's about time the world opens their eyes.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Feb 21, 2014)

I can completely relate to the dark place bro. I hope we are just in a phase. It seems that I am in this phase a ton though.  Let's go to S. Africa.


----------



## mycomaster (Feb 21, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I can completely relate to the dark place bro. I hope we are just in a phase. It seems that I am in this phase a ton though.  Let's go to S. Africa.


Things start off beautiful......and then it all goes to shit! Yea, after 4/20 I'm 100% game for S. Africa! I can work in an extraction lab for real. You guys can pay me in oil, and I'll chill in my little hut all day on the beach when I'm off work, LOL! No stress, no women(except maybe a hooker now & then), and no Bull Shit! Why can't women be like plants, I can train the shit out of a plant. Support it when she needs, tie the bitch down, and pinch the hell out of her when she needs it too. Just can't do that with a person, LOL. 

On a brighter note, my plants are looking nice. 
Myco


----------



## mycomaster (Feb 21, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I can completely relate to the dark place bro. I hope we are just in a phase. It seems that I am in this phase a ton though.


This is called Bi-Polar, welcome to the club! ROFLMAO!!!!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 21, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I can completely relate to the dark place bro. I hope we are just in a phase. It seems that I am in this phase a ton though.  Let's go to S. Africa.


The wheel is turning I can feel it. The lowest ebb was last week, for everybody. It is almost worse once you see the light at the end of the tunnel, because the light is AT THE END OF THE FU**ING TUNNEL. Stupid place to go put a friggin light. Who the hell is in charge of that thing anyway? End of the tunnel my ass, why not just give me a flashlight if you're gonna be putting lights up and shit.


----------



## mycomaster (Feb 21, 2014)

Some pics hot out of the garden.


OBR#1.



Bay11


Both the OBR's are complete keepers, but I love #1! The Bay11 are really nice too, incredible smell to her. I can't say too much about the Sleeskunk. I'm sure it's a bad pheno thing, just not diggin on her. She does have a lovely Skunk scent to her, and will make some nice oil for sure. The first 2 pics of the OBR are from just under the LED panel. The camera is hitting it in one of them. This plant loves her light!

Seriously though, who's down for S. Africa?
Myco


----------



## mycomaster (Feb 21, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> The wheel is turning I can feel it. The lowest ebb was last week, for everybody. It is almost worse once you see the light at the end of the tunnel, because the light is AT THE END OF THE FU**ING TUNNEL. Stupid place to go put a friggin light. Who the hell is in charge of that thing anyway? End of the tunnel my ass, why not just give me a flashlight if you're gonna be putting lights up and shit.



Fuckin 'LIKE' all day long!!!! I wish I could Rep you bro, and not in RCM's way. Too damn funny, thanks I needed that!!
Myco


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Feb 21, 2014)

At this point SA is as good an option as I have. I need a fresh start in a new place I'm thinking. 

Those all look amazing Myco. Just wait until the real frost kicks in with the OBRs. I will be able to tell if you have a Grape Stomper dom very soon.


----------



## mycomaster (Feb 21, 2014)

First of all, this is what I'm up to tonight.
 X 50

I would like to go on record as saying 'Fleeing to S. Africa would probably be smart right now!' I'm having such a great 2 days, I know a very large hammer is looming over my ass somewhere. waiting to come crashing in on my good time, LOL! You might wonder why I'm drinking, and smoking large joints if my days are going so great, and you would be smart to ask. Truth is, I went out with a friend tonight, and had such a good damn time my mind is fuckin reeling from it. Went out with this person yesterday too, and had to go out tonight, LOL.
Being able to graze in 2 fields makes for happy cows!  Myco


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Feb 21, 2014)

mycomaster said:


> First of all, this is what I'm up to tonight.
> View attachment 3002078 X 50
> 
> I would like to go on record as saying 'Fleeing to S. Africa would probably be smart right now!' I'm having such a great 2 days, I know a very large hammer is looming over my ass somewhere. waiting to come crashing in on my good time, LOL! You might wonder why I'm drinking, and smoking large joints if my days are going so great, and you would be smart to ask. Truth is, I went out with a friend tonight, and had such a good damn time my mind is fuckin reeling from it. Went out with this person yesterday too, and had to go out tonight, LOL.
> Being able to graze in 2 fields makes for happy cows!  Myco


I am behind you 100%. Make yourself happy and everything will be as it should. I am loaded but I am speaking the truth.


----------



## mycomaster (Feb 21, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I am behind you 100%. Make yourself happy and everything will be as it should. I am loaded but I am speaking the truth.


It that's the truth when you're loaded, may we all stay fuckin smashed forever. Happiness is the sharpest of double edged swords though.
 Myco


----------



## mycomaster (Feb 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;Zicw_dVwhfM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zicw_dVwhfM[/video]


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 22, 2014)

Guys give me a few days, I need to give you the full rundown on this place. I will even link up with the Israelis, they know exactly what business is kicking. Last I heard it was earthworms lol. Getting something going here is easy. Infinite sun. Good shipping. Perfect place to start any kinda exports... Anyhow I will be on it over the next while.


----------



## mycomaster (Feb 22, 2014)

While we wait for the Mad Hamsters break down of things, here's some pics to enjoy.

Even right under the led's like this, there isn't the slightest sign of bleaching. She loves that light!

OBR#1 in all her glory! 
Myco


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Feb 22, 2014)

You are the man Myco.


----------



## benbud89 (Feb 22, 2014)

hehe, gotta say Ive been stalking your posts to see how the 2014-model would treat your plants. Really glad you like them. I hope to be moving during this year and end up with more growspace. The country's taking a turn for the worse though, import is as good as impossible, so dont think Ill be able to ever order another quality LED-fixture. A shame. I even ordered seeds Jan 8, still havent arrived yet. Everything is to be looked through and taxed when coming in. Hope my seeds will be ok. Now cloning is a must... Hate it, I suck at cloning. Do you have any experience with a bubblecloner?


----------



## mycomaster (Feb 22, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> You are the man Myco.


Thanks GdG! I'm telling you right now bro, go get yourself some strange! It's amazing how you feel, when you feel 'wanted'. Just a suggestion, but I highly recommend it! 



benbud89 said:


> hehe, gotta say Ive been stalking your posts to see how the 2014-model would treat your plants. Really glad you like them. I hope to be moving during this year and end up with more growspace. The country's taking a turn for the worse though, import is as good as impossible, so dont think Ill be able to ever order another quality LED-fixture. A shame. I even ordered seeds Jan 8, still havent arrived yet. Everything is to be looked through and taxed when coming in. Hope my seeds will be ok. Now cloning is a must... Hate it, I suck at cloning. Do you have any experience with a bubblecloner?


I have an 8 site bucket cloner from HTG supply. It uses a sprayer head, and is relatively inexpensive. There are quite a few ways to clone. I just rooted a Critical Jack in a coffee cup of water changed every day, and a drop of G.H. Rapid Start added. It doesn't take much to be successful, cleanliness, attention to detail, and experimentation to see what works best for YOU. I like Hamish' way of doing things, find someone who is very successful at what they're doing, and copy that shit, every detail. Once you have something up, and running, and working, you can make adjustments that suit your needs. What country are you in, just curious? Sorry if you told me before, and i forget, I'm super stoned right now, back's out. 
I love the LED's, and would recommend them to anyone wanting to go with a stealthy, simplistic grow. You just can't go wrong with them IMO! If you want to bitch about start up costs, you're in the wrong game, LOL! I hope you get to move, and end up with that extra space you're looking for bro. I was extremely lucky to be able to do just that myself, and now have quite a bit more space. I need to work on utilizing it more efficiently. I'm a lazy bastard. I also hope your beans get to you bro, nothing worse than lost packages in the mail, and wondering WTF happened to your shit. Watch some utube videos on cloning, and just go nuts with it. Take a million clones, and work on your skills. When you pop a bean make it worth your trouble, and clone the shit out of every one. Find a pheno you fall in love with, and you'll have that lady for the rest of your life bro. I have a strong feeling I'll have my OBR#1 for a very long time, the frosty, stinky ass, diamond plated beauty she is, LOL. Best of luck BB89. You don't have to stalk bro, jump on in the conversation if you want. The more the merrier. Have a great day everyone. Myco


----------



## mycomaster (Feb 22, 2014)

It's amazing how one woman can SUCK the life out of you, and another can BLOW it back in, ROFL!!
Myco


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Feb 22, 2014)

mycomaster said:


> It's amazing how one woman can SUCK the life out of you, and another can BLOW it back in, ROFL!!
> Myco


I am completely counting on this.


----------



## mycomaster (Feb 23, 2014)

You're gonna be fine Gandalf! You'll find some cool chicks who wanna smoke out, and fuck! After they see some of your stash they'll be all over you bro, LOL! Weed is the ultimate aphrodisiac! 
I took pics this morning, but I decided to go see my friend instead of posting them earlier. I hope you guys understand! I'm thinking you do, LOL. 


OBR#1



Bay11



I'm running out of cool adjectives for the OBR's. For now on, I'm just gonna say 'THE OBR'! Need I say more?! The Bay11's are impressive too. I really think this run has some Dank in store. Not a huge harvest, but it will keep me going, and the next generation will be even more impressive. No doubt in my mind now, white LED's fuckin work for flowering. Can't wait to smoke these ladies, LOL! 
Myco


----------



## Slipon (Feb 24, 2014)

look great Bro 

I had a rough day, first the motor bike wouldn't fire up, so I grab my bike to work, then on the way home my nav/crank on the bike breaks so I was wheeling around with no power to the wheel (cheap Chinese crap .. that cost me 2K $ !!) then I walk the last mile home, go and grab some lunch and break a tooth, so now I have to go to the dentist but have no bike or motor bike that drive 


Ooh well, Ill puf a splif or two and try to look at the bright side (wtf that is ?) 

[video=youtube;4UUPY902Ph0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4UUPY902Ph0[/video]


----------



## mycomaster (Feb 24, 2014)

Slipon said:


> look great Bro
> 
> I had a rough day, first the motor bike wouldn't fire up, so I grab my bike to work, then on the way home my nav/crank on the bike breaks so I was wheeling around with no power to the wheel (cheap Chinese crap .. that cost me 2K $ !!) then I walk the last mile home, go and grab some lunch and break a tooth, so now I have to go to the dentist but have no bike or motor bike that drive
> 
> ...


DAMN BRO, that is a rough day! I couldn't agree more with your solution though, puff one(or two), calm down, and do what you can. I think I have more gold in my mouth at this point than natural teeth. Gold prices keep going up, I'm gonna get robbed for em, LOL! 
I can't complain at the moment though. My garden is rocking, my wife has a rather large, healthy baby in her, and I get to hang out with my best friend again! Yea, life fuckin rocks. I need to see about changing my avatar I guess. I tell you, they're right when they say 'it's always darkest before the light' Just watch those last few steps, and your reward for all the BullShit is something you never thought you would achieve again......Happiness!
Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Feb 24, 2014)

mycomaster said:


> DAMN BRO, that is a rough day! I couldn't agree more with your solution though, puff one(or two), calm down, and do what you can. I think I have more gold in my mouth at this point than natural teeth. Gold prices keep going up, I'm gonna get robbed for em, LOL!
> I can't complain at the moment though. My garden is rocking, my wife has a rather large, healthy baby in her, and I get to hang out with my best friend again! Yea, life fuckin rocks. I need to see about changing my avatar I guess. I tell you, they're right when they say 'it's always darkest before the light' Just watch those last few steps, and your reward for all the BullShit is something you never thought you would achieve again......Happiness!
> Peace & Love. Myco



Send some of that shit my way man.  I hope that saying is true. Gold lasts forever in your mouth I have heard.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 24, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Send some of that shit my way man.  I hope that saying is true. Gold lasts forever in your mouth I have heard.


Don't worry bro, you are earning yourself a fat heap of it. When life hands you lemons, give those sour fucking lemons right back and demand a milkshake. I mean lemons, seriously.


----------



## mycomaster (Feb 25, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Send some of that shit my way man.  I hope that saying is true. Gold lasts forever in your mouth I have heard.


It's on it's way bro, I promise you that. Positive people always pull negative towards them, it's just physics. After you shake that shit off, you open your eyes, and there's nothin but blue sky left. Or beautiful blue eyes. I got the blue eyes, I'm prayin you get those too! Thanks for the heads up on the gold lasting forever in your mouth, I just have to keep from smiling I guess, LOL! 



Mad Hamish said:


> Don't worry bro, you are earning yourself a fat heap of it. When life hands you lemons, give those sour fucking lemons right back and demand a milkshake. I mean lemons, seriously.


That's some funny shit Hamish! Forget about sour puss, it's so sour! Get yourself some Happy puss, it tastes so much better. Kinda like strawberry fields in bloom, with whip cream, LOL! Oh yea, and it's always sooo much juicier too!!
Myco


----------



## Slipon (Feb 25, 2014)

mycomaster said:


> DAMN BRO, that is a rough day! I couldn't agree more with your solution though, puff one(or two), calm down, and do what you can. I think I have more gold in my mouth at this point than natural teeth. Gold prices keep going up, I'm gonna get robbed for em, LOL!
> I can't complain at the moment though. My garden is rocking, my wife has a rather large, healthy baby in her, and I get to hang out with my best friend again! Yea, life fuckin rocks. I need to see about changing my avatar I guess. I tell you, they're right when they say 'it's always darkest before the light' Just watch those last few steps, and your reward for all the BullShit is something you never thought you would achieve again......Happiness!
> Peace & Love. Myco



lol yea, I also got my part of "bridge work" in my mouth, Ooh well got a time on Friday and needed to go and get em cleaned anyway, and good news is that I used a few hours on the motor bike to day, recharting the battery, new spark plugs, cleaning the carbs, guess it did`t like to hold still for two months over the winter, but it now runs agin, so I can get to work and the dentist


----------



## mycomaster (Feb 25, 2014)

Slipon said:


> lol yea, I also got my part of "bridge work" in my mouth, Ooh well got a time on Friday and needed to go and get em cleaned anyway, and good news is that I used a few hours on the motor bike to day, recharting the battery, new spark plugs, cleaning the carbs, guess it did`t like to hold still for two months over the winter, but it now runs agin, so I can get to work and the dentist


Hell yea man, that's awesome. It's always nice when your transportation, transports you where you need to go, LOL. Sounds like a tune up was just what the bike needed. It's funny how when you don't use something mechanical it breaks down faster!? Glad to hear you got an appt at the dentist too. I hate anything to do with dentist's. Only met one in my life I like, LOL!
I'll post some pics later. I'm going out in the sun for a bit with my friend now. It's such a beautiful day here. Sun, copious amounts of MJ, good music, and all the ***, one could want. What am I still doing here?! PEACE!! Myco


----------



## mycomaster (Feb 25, 2014)

Bay11


OBR#1


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Feb 26, 2014)

mycomaster said:


> Hell yea man, that's awesome. It's always nice when your transportation, transports you where you need to go, LOL. Sounds like a tune up was just what the bike needed. It's funny how when you don't use something mechanical it breaks down faster!? Glad to hear you got an appt at the dentist too. I hate anything to do with dentist's. Only met one in my life I like, LOL!
> I'll post some pics later. I'm going out in the sun for a bit with my friend now. It's such a beautiful day here. Sun, copious amounts of MJ, good music, and all the ***, one could want. What am I still doing here?! PEACE!! Myco



You're funny.  Great pictures. Yummy.


----------



## mycomaster (Feb 26, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> You're funny.  Great pictures. Yummy.


I got back to your PM bro! I'm sorry like all hell it took so long! I got busy in my BS, and my clones also took a hit for it. My pump stopped, and the roots weren't in the water. I think you know the rest. I tried saving them, but it was just too late. I feel like I should let someone kick me in the nuts, and get my mind back where it needs to be. I've never tried taking a clone from a plant in flower, and not sure I want to. I did have a CJH in a cup, and it rooted fine, and was Xplanted yesterday. Maybe I should take it back to the basics. I just wanted the OBR's to have the best chance in the cloner. I should have payed closer attention to things.
Alright, enough me bashing. The scents are really coming out in the OBR's. Frosty, hard nugs all over these plants. The Bay11 flowers are turning into dense, majestic spires. They have quite the unique terpene profile themselves. I snagged a little flower that wasn't getting any light from the OBR#2. I'm drying it out now! Couldn't resist, LOL!
Myco


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 26, 2014)

mycomaster said:


> I got back to your PM bro! I'm sorry like all hell it took so long! I got busy in my BS, and my clones also took a hit for it. My pump stopped, and the roots weren't in the water. I think you know the rest. I tried saving them, but it was just too late. I feel like I should let someone kick me in the nuts, and get my mind back where it needs to be. I've never tried taking a clone from a plant in flower, and not sure I want to. I did have a CJH in a cup, and it rooted fine, and was Xplanted yesterday. Maybe I should take it back to the basics. I just wanted the OBR's to have the best chance in the cloner. I should have payed closer attention to things.
> Alright, enough me bashing. The scents are really coming out in the OBR's. Frosty, hard nugs all over these plants. The Bay11 flowers are turning into dense, majestic spires. They have quite the unique terpene profile themselves. I snagged a little flower that wasn't getting any light from the OBR#2. I'm drying it out now! Couldn't resist, LOL!
> Myco


Pumps, timers, and Rock n Roll. 3 things they just don't make like they used to. A pump failing without you around is not your fault, I mean you don't have a hammock and playstation in there do you?...


----------



## mycomaster (Feb 27, 2014)

No hammock, and playstation. It just tore me up to see my next generation dead like that. Plus, I can't replace what I lost in any way. I looked last night, and can't find OBR anywhere! I got some more killer news yesterday. I have to take down my whole garden so the house can be appraised! I'm so glad I didn't change my avatar now, cause FUCK THE WORLD!!!
I'm gonna have to harvest, tear down, have a baby, and then set back up with a kid on my hip. FUCK ME!! Good grief, I'll figure it out, this really sucks though. Sorry for all the bitchin, I'm in a shit mood this morning. PICS:

Group shot



Bay11



OBR#1


Myco


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Feb 27, 2014)

Fuck Myco. That sucks. I feel your pain bro. My ex wants this house appraised for the divorce.


----------



## mycomaster (Feb 28, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I feel your pain bro. My ex wants this house appraised for the divorce.


When it rains it pours, huh bro?! I'm gonna grab 'The Club', and hang out with my friend today!
Myco


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 28, 2014)

mycomaster said:


> I tell you, they're right when they say 'it's always darkest before the light'


 this moved me myco. I feel like I'm seeing some light. I wish u all the best


----------



## mycomaster (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks LGC! There's always light as long as you're looking for it.
I read today that my states medical marijuana bill has passed the first steps in the house. Pray for my people boys! I'm so sick of this horse shit prohibition. 
[video=youtube;hlfQVvsNLFk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hlfQVvsNLFk[/video]
Enjoy your weekend everyone. Peace & Love. 
Myco


----------



## mycomaster (Feb 28, 2014)

Here is another song. Always seems to play on Pandora when I'm up late smoking, unable to sleep!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDPsqCY4PHA
I'm just another lonely stoner! Myco


----------



## Slipon (Mar 1, 2014)

this one is nice

[video=youtube;RmcTlMuHh7Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmcTlMuHh7Q[/video]


----------



## mycomaster (Mar 1, 2014)

That's definitely another killer song Slip. I love my ganja tunes!

I was doing a little scope work today, and we're coming along handsomely. The OBR's are about neck & neck, and the Bay11's are coming right along. The OBR's have a time of 6-8 weeks, and the Bay11'a are suppose to be 9-11, but won't take that long. The Sleeskunk pheno I have is crawling along, and will be BHO in the end. She has a beautiful skunky/fruity smell, with a little cedar in there too, but I'm not impressed with her flower structure. The OBR's smell like straight Kush now. Just a great earthy/kushy smell that burns a little bit on the inhale. They have such a tight flower structure that it's a little amazing really. You could play marbles with these friggin things. Maybe cut some glass or something. The Bay11's are coming along like a purple/fruity diesel smell. They also have some nice dense flowers as well, but nothing like those Rippers. 
Hey Gandalf, I'm really sorry to hear about the A'hole that's gonna be creeping around your house bro. Yea, you haven't given that Bitch enough shit, right? Hopefully this will be the last time for a while for the both of us having to tear our gardens down. When we set these bitches back up though, they're gonna be that much better. I've already been looking into portable a/c's, and a couple other goodies I'll let you guys know about later. Fuck it, I'm given this dark ass cloud a silver lining boys. Myco's garden will be new, and definitely improved after going back up! 
Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 2, 2014)

Hey Brother, I will get onto those PM's soon as possible. Been quite an epic weekend still a touch fried lol. Got pretty smashed in a great way, will get onto those when the old synapses are firing in the right order again


----------



## mycomaster (Mar 2, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Hey Brother, I will get onto those PM's soon as possible. Been quite an epic weekend still a touch fried lol. Got pretty smashed in a great way, will get onto those when the old synapses are firing in the right order again


Take your time bro, I completely understand where you are right now, LOL.
I snapped some photos this morning. Not much else to do because of this shitty weather!

'THE' OBR#1


Bay11


'THE' OBR is on a Dank mission guys! The only plant that has come close to this one in frost, and density of flowers was my C99 from G-13 Labs. She has a wonderful earthy/kush smell with the slightest touch of lemon, and her flowers will leave you sticking to everything. I could literally take one of these flowers out golfing 9 holes. I would say a full 18, but I'd smoke it before I'd get there, LOL! Plus, that would be 'drug' abuse. Can't abuse my flowers. 
My Bay11's are looking great too. Taking a little more time to frost up, but heavy in the game none the less. I'll definitely be pulling the OBR's before the B11's but I'm gonna get quite a bit more from the latter. Day 38, and looking good.
Myco


----------



## prosperian (Mar 2, 2014)

mycomaster said:


> I got some more killer news yesterday. I have to take down my whole garden so the house can be appraised! I'm so glad I didn't change my avatar now, cause FUCK THE WORLD!!!I'm gonna have to harvest, tear down, have a baby, and then set back up with a kid on my hip. FUCK ME!! Good grief, I'll figure it out, this really sucks though. Myco


No biggie man, I take my grow down every harvest. After doing it once or twice it gets easier because you know exactly where things go. No worries man, better to be safe and stealthy than the other option, ya know?

Been off the boards for a while. 

Here some news...I'm making a tincture for my up coming trip. POsted some picks on the OSF thread. Couple droppers and I will be flying for 5-8 hours hidden in a little bottle of Sleep Soundly melatonin, search that a-hole cruise ship security! Already decarboxylated and ready for action under the tongue or in drinkies.

 Throwing some positive karma your way, myco!


----------



## mycomaster (Mar 2, 2014)

prosperian said:


> No biggie man, I take my grow down every harvest. After doing it once or twice it gets easier because you know exactly where things go. No worries man, better to be safe and stealthy than the other option, ya know?
> 
> Been off the boards for a while.
> 
> ...


Great to see you brother! Like you said it's been a minute. Sounds like you'll have a fun time on your trip. I'll have to check out the pics of your tincture on the OSF thread. I hope your trip is a huge success bro. Careful with the Melatonin! BTW: Pro job with decarboxylating your tincture!

I have some good news. I've been staying positive, and pushing forward, LOL! All I've been focusing on is reworking my original design for the garden, and making the smartest improvements possible. By the time I set back up I'll have to add a portable a/c unit which I've been looking in to. I've found a really good way of adding one, and this will definitely be added in the future. I sent an email to A51 this morning, and want to see what kind of deal I can get on another two panels as a return customer. I've been working on an idea to split the room I have into a veg & bloom area. I would lose a little room, but I'm not really utilizing 100% of it now anyways. This would also allow me to keep everything completely out of sight in the crawl way. I'll have to think about it, but I'm pretty sure that's what I'm doing. I could set my tent up in the basement, and use that in the future too. maybe for males or breeding duties. 
I found some nice kushy nugs last night, and went through the whole bag looking for seeds. I found 5! This stuff is really nice, and leaves me feeling a little drunk. I love it! After the Restart I'll definitely be popping these, and adding them to the Sea of Green! 
Always look for that light guys. I don't have sunshine yet, but I'm looking at silver linings on some dark clouds. This shit luck is gonna break, and we'll all be singing 'Three little birds' soon, I know it. 
Peace & Love.Myco


----------



## mycomaster (Mar 3, 2014)

Did a little more scope work today, and the plants are screaming along. The OBR#2 is definitely a 42-49 day pheno, not a doubt in my mind. The OBR#1 is maybe going to take 49 days. They say 6-8 weeks depending on pheno, and they're not shittin! I've already fallen in love with the scents of these OBR's, I'm sure I'm really gonna enjoy smoking them, LOL! The Bay11's are finishing really fast too, and are well on their way to being done. I'm thinking 56 days for them, but maybe sooner, we'll see. I won't pull any of these early, but I don't want a bunch of amber trichs on any of them. Maybe 10-15% amber, and they're getting pulled. There are already quite a few on the OBR's, and the more than I would have expected on the Bay11's. I also have some nice color coming out in the Bay11's, and feel there's more to come. I think I'll drop the temps at night slightly, and see what that does for me. PICS:

OBR#1



Bay11
 

Have a great day folks! Myco


----------



## mycomaster (Mar 3, 2014)

I had a small accident in the garden with a cool outcome. After I was done supporting all the OBR#2 branches again, I accidentally snapped one! Wooooopss! Oh well, I trimmed up the flowers, and now have another early treat, LOL. The density of these flowers are so insane, and the frost on these girls is also Nuckin Futz. Now I can also test an area or two in my house, and see how the humidity, and temp hold for drying. 
View attachment 3012013View attachment 3012014View attachment 3012015 

Enjoy the rest of your day folks! Myco


----------



## mycomaster (Mar 4, 2014)

Day 40

'THE' OBR#1
View attachment 3012887



Bay11


I took the laptop, and usb scope into the garden this morning, and found out there are alot more amber trichs than I thought originally. I'm telling you guys pocket scopes are great, but you really need a good 2-300x to really see what's going on 'clearly'. They're cheap to pick up, easy to use, and after you see the difference you'll be glad you spent the extra $. Anyways, I'm gonna let these ladies go a bit longer, but I'll be pulling the OBR#2 & 1 soon. I know the Bay11 is suppose to be some kind of sativa, but look at my leafs, and say that. They're finishing quickly now, and also have a crap ton of amber already. Screw the product description from these vendors, some you can trust, but others are just selling seeds, not so much medicine, you know. 
On a brighter note, my OBR's look to have a trich infection, one virus I wouldn't mind spreading around to the rest of my plants, LOL! You can just smack a leaf, and the whole room fills with her scents. Ahhhhh, I have Dank back in my life!
Myco


----------



## mycomaster (Mar 5, 2014)

Day 41:

Bay11
Gods Dammit, a nanner!


'THE' OBR#1


Group shot



I've had a few herms here, and there, and have always taken blame for them, but I'm not sure about this one. There is no fuckin way light is getting in my garden, and not sure what other stresses there are TBH. It was on a lower branch, and it was also the only one. I checked all my plants for over an hour, and the rest are clean. Not sure what happened here so I'll have to keep a keen eye out for more of those damn things. 
I'll be pulling the OBR's in the next couple of days. I would usually chop a plant with this many amber trichs, but I decided to let the OBR's to get a little heavy with em, and be a little more narcotic. I'll pull all the Bay11'a as I would normally. I'm really impressed with how everything is maturing so quickly. These plants know I have a deadline, and are accommodating, LOL! 
I'm sorry to say, I think these will be some of the last pics I post. After I tear down I won't be setting back up till after the baby. I won't be posting pics after she arrives due to PARANOIA! Blame the Feds guys, sorry! My state does actually have a chance at medical by the end of the year, pray for me! It passed the first steps in the house, and will actually have some media attention pushing for it I think. 80% of the folks in my state say we should have it, WTF is the problem then?! This is obviously not a government 'by the people, and FOR the people' Sorry for bitching, but it's so damn frustrating to me. 
Have a blessed day folks. Myco


----------



## Slipon (Mar 5, 2014)

mycomaster said:


> This is obviously not a government 'by the people, and FOR the people' Sorry for bitching, but it's so damn frustrating to me.
> Have a blessed day folks. Myco



no problem Bro, and if you can tell me where to find a government that don't act like that please do so, like to move there, even the Scandinavian countries don't seems to have REAL democracy anymore (if we ever had it ?) seems like most governments have a secondary agenda and its not one made by or for the people, call me paranoid, but every time a politician talk about free MJ the person seems to shut up and suddenly turn 180" when they get in to office, wonder if the medical industries really is that scared of it, as it seems they do a lot of lobby work to keep it illegal, and I don't buy the "its not safe before we have tested it" argument, Im 110% positive the medical industries have tested this long ago in any way possible, maybe why they fight it so much, think about there billion $ business and what happen to it if half the people suddenly can smoke a splif instead of eating pills (and the other half find out that there is`t anything wrong with em) 

From the news the other day we just found out that one of the Doctors responsibly for diabetes treatment in our hospitals get paid directly from Novo Nordic (huge manufacture of diabetes medicine) tell me if I trust my doctor anymore



Don't get sick or unemployed or your fucked !


----------



## Slipon (Mar 5, 2014)

[video=youtube;cAjXL_21HOM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAjXL_21HOM&amp;list=FLTZv2bqaIcrvrayUUM2CM2g[/video]


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 5, 2014)

Things look great Myco. I'm loving the descriptions and your pictures. First class the whole way.


----------



## guy incognito (Mar 6, 2014)

Didn't read the thread, I just wanted to pop in and say that iced grapefruit was by far the best plant I have ever grown. It was the healthiest, most vigorous, best smelling, best tasting, best yielding, easiest to trim bud I have grown. By a wide margin. I only got 1 seed though, so I don't know if I just hit the jack pot with it, or if it was representative of all iced grapefruits. I currently have about 2 lbs of it jarred up in my basement.


----------



## mycomaster (Mar 6, 2014)

Slipon said:


> no problem Bro, and if you can tell me where to find a government that don't act like that please do so, like to move there, even the Scandinavian countries don't seems to have REAL democracy anymore (if we ever had it ?) seems like most governments have a secondary agenda and its not one made by or for the people, call me paranoid, but every time a politician talk about free MJ the person seems to shut up and suddenly turn 180" when they get in to office, wonder if the medical industries really is that scared of it, as it seems they do a lot of lobby work to keep it illegal, and I don't buy the "its not safe before we have tested it" argument, Im 110% positive the medical industries have tested this long ago in any way possible, maybe why they fight it so much, think about there billion $ business and what happen to it if half the people suddenly can smoke a splif instead of eating pills (and the other half find out that there is`t anything wrong with em)
> 
> From the news the other day we just found out that one of the Doctors responsibly for diabetes treatment in our hospitals get paid directly from Novo Nordic (huge manufacture of diabetes medicine) tell me if I trust my doctor anymore
> 
> ...


Yea, fortunately it seems the lobbyist's are losing this battle bit-by-bit! If the assholes would have fought for regulation, and not prohibition they might have been able to get their grubby hands on some of the profit. Oh well, FUCK EM!



GandalfdaGreen said:


> Things look great Myco. I'm loving the descriptions and your pictures. First class the whole way.


Thanks as always Gandalf. I couldn't be happier with the way things turned out this crop. I have some killer Kush, and some nice fruity indica/sativa as well. I'll have some nice meds before the kid comes, and will be able to set back up afterwards with an improved garden. I'll also have a dedicated veg area to be able to keep things perpetual again. The on, and off garden is killing me in the meds department. I smoke too much, LOL! It's good to read that you're enjoying your flowers again GdG. I always find that after i enjoy a joint it's so much easier to center myself, and collect my thoughts a bit.

I love the Iced Grapefruit G.I. It's also an extremely stable strain, every time you pop a seeds, it's almost the exact same plant. The vigor, smells, tastes, yield, potency are all there. You could easily pull a LB in a square meter with a 600W hid.

Myco


----------



## mycomaster (Mar 7, 2014)

I was just in the garden, and found more damn nanners on the Bay11. This time it's on a different plant, and it's more than one. They're coming out in clusters, and I'm pulling these bitches down! I found one that was open, and I about threw the fuckin plant across the room. Looks like I know what I'm doing this weekend. I'll have to check with my usb scope, but I'm positive I'm pretty much where I want to be with the trichs anyways. I'd rather take them where they are than have a crap ton of immature seeds to deal with. I still have trouble admitting I did anything wrong here, but it's making me second guess myself. I haven't found a single herm flower on my OBR's, and don't expect to find any either. IMO Bay11 sucks balls! I just hope it's good medication. She is a frosty little girl that's for sure, but not worth this kind of trouble.
I'll probably end up throwing the Bay11 into my bowl trimmer, but the OBR's will get the hands on treatment. I'm gonna need some Ona Gel! Off to the hydro shop I guess. I think it's time for a morning J first though. Have a blessed day folks!Myco


----------



## mycomaster (Mar 7, 2014)

HOLLY BALLS!!!!!!! I just smoked a doob of the OBR! Well, TBH it was only half a doob, I didn't want to finish it, LOL! I've never in my life smoked Dank so Gods damn strong, I love this stuff. It has some sweet in there you don't pick up on the scent, and the exhale is amazing on her. Kushy/earthy/sweet sublime smoke. I can't even imagine what this stuff will be like with a nice cure on it. Just lit up the other half. I love the buzz, it's almost a 50/50 split between the head, and body. Not too much either way, it's just a perfectly calming effect on you. Not sure about the duration yet, but I feel like I'll be medicated for a while. starting to finish off this second half is making my eye lids a little heavy, and I'm hungry as a zombie. If I turn my head real fast it seems like it's in slow motion, LOL. I was writing on the white wall with a laser pen, and the word seems to just hang there a second or two. Ok, time for a Newport. Whhheeeeewwww, that's some strong shit! My eye lids went from heavy to sweating, and my whole body is friggin buzzing like static electricity. I feel like I took some opiates or something. My back's been hurting for days, that's all gone. Mmmmmm donuts taste killer right now, LOL! 
Yea, I have to give the Ocean Beach Ripper a big 10 out of 10! Thumbs up for the house of Gage. I still have my Miss Colombia seeds, and haven't been more excited about popping them. The OBR is unfortunately gone forever, but I'll cherish every damn flower I have! 
This is gonna be a killer day. Good smoke, good weather, loud music, and the house to myself! Have a great day guys, just wanted to give some initial thoughts on the OBR. BTW, I now feel a little tipsy! Ahhhhhhhh, lovin it! PEACE Myco
[video=youtube;KLddcOFJ0nU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLddcOFJ0nU[/video]


----------



## mycomaster (Mar 7, 2014)

Alright, these are gonna be the last pics before harvest. Those damn Bay11 have nanners on all but one plant. It's just a matter of time for that one cause they're all clones. I would have expected nanners from the front of the garden, not the dark back of it. Oh well, CHOP! I checked with the usb scope, and the B11's have at least 15% amber, and both the OBR's have about 20% maybe. So I'm where I want to be with that in the end.

Bay11 


OBR#1


Group shot
 

Thanks for following along guys. I'll have harvest pics, and shots of oil, and dried flowers, but I think this is it for growing flowers. Hope you've had fun, I have. Lights out!
Myco


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 7, 2014)

It's far from gone my brother. I think it is the nicest smoke too. I love it. I'm happy to hear this. Gage rocks.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 7, 2014)

Amazing pictures Myco. Insane quality.


----------



## mycomaster (Mar 7, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> It's far from gone my brother. I think it is the nicest smoke too. I love it. I'm happy to hear this. Gage rocks.





GandalfdaGreen said:


> Amazing pictures Myco. Insane quality.


Thanks bro! This has been a hell of a grow, and I'm almost glad it's over, LOL. Mostly because now I get my meds, and they've been a long time coming. I was medicated off of one spliff for a good 3 hours. I have a monster tolerance, and have never had a buzz last that long, friggin amazing, and quite a beautiful thing IMO. I just finished up a second spliff, and I would have normally smoked 4-5 by now. I feel the body goes away after 2 hours which is incredibly long I think, but it lingers in your head like your favorite song quite a bit longer. It's hard not to have a huge retarded looking smile hanging on your face after smoking this stuff. I can close my eyes, and tracers are blaring from one side of my vision to the other. 
I said earlier that the only strain that I've seen get half as frosty as the OBR was C99. It has alot of the same effects on the head, and body too. I will say it's not at strong in the body, and definitely doesn't have close to the duration of effect. It doesn't give that pleasant, drunk, warm feeling either or have the POW at first. I would love to make a cross of the two of them, and maybe see if i could add some weight to the OBR without fucking up the buzz. Hell, I think just working with the OBR you could really improve the yield just by some training. I don't think a MainLine would work great, but working her into an upward circle would maybe work. Or leaning her back into a ScrOG would be fun too. 
I have to agree with you GdG, GAGE ROCKS IT bro! They cram every drop of Dank into their seeds as possible, love those guys! I just can't say enough about the OBR, and can't wait to pop the Miss Colombia beans I have. I know they'll be something really special too. That would be an insane cross to the OBR as well, LOL! I wouldn't let myself take anymore from a single plant early, it all comes down tomorrow. I have a tube worth of trim I'm gonna blast tonight from the flowers that came off early. It looks as if it was packed in powdered sugar, can't wait. 
All you guys have been a big influence on the way I grow, and I just want to THANK every last guy here one more time! From the organic teas, to the led's, every one of you guys kick ass! Thanks for all the help, and encouragement through the last grow, it's been exciting, LOL! It's just about 4:20, and I already have the last OBR spliff rolled. This ones to the crew, keep it green boys!
Myco


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 7, 2014)

Big props myco. You rocked it brother! You're going to love that Bay 11...very underrated.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 7, 2014)

That's so great to hear my friend. I am happy that you are getting the medicine you need. You deserve it. Enjoy.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 7, 2014)

I am getting purple trichs on my AH x PCK. Looks so weird till you get it under a scope. Also got a lot of amber on my LVBK and some on the DB but they need two weeks to swell still. Do you look for amber on sugar leaves or calyxes? My sugars are always red by the time the I pull...


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 8, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> I am getting purple trichs on my AH x PCK. Looks so weird till you get it under a scope. Also got a lot of amber on my LVBK and some on the DB but they need two weeks to swell still. Do you look for amber on sugar leaves or calyxes? My sugars are always red by the time the I pull...


That's a good question. I do the same and go by calyxes. Leaves always get amber first IME.


----------



## mycomaster (Mar 8, 2014)

Thanks for stopping in guys. Honestly, I've never thought to check trichs on the leafs. I never wanted to smoke the leafs, so I go by the calyx's on the flowers. It's good to see that so many people think the Bay11 is an underrated strain. I've seen a couple grows of it, and most folks never have herm issues from what I've heard. Not sure what happened with mine. I will say it's a frosty strain, and the flowers swell up on it nicely. I have a whole new appreciation as to what Dank is because of 'THE' OBR though. I got so fucked up off that stuff yesterday I completely forgot I had another small branch upstairs drying that I hung in the garden. I now have 2 spliffs, and a bowl of OBR#2 to toke on when I harvest my plants. 
Purple trichs huh, sounds pretty damn cool bro. That will make some really interesting concentrates. It sounds like your outdoor season will be very productive for you, glad to hear that. 
I'll take some pics of the progression throughout the day, and post em later. Once again guys, THANK YOU for all the kind words, and support. It really does mean the world to me. I can't tell you guys how much you fuckin rock!! Peace & love. Myco
[video=youtube;i4q0M4NzKlE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4q0M4NzKlE[/video]


----------



## benbud89 (Mar 8, 2014)

Yes, they are not at all that expensive. I love my lamp as well. Ive been waiting a little more than two months now and still no sign of them -.-, its incredible in a bad way. Southamerica ARG, I think Ive gotten a hang of cloning. Just doing it in a coffee cup with a piece of aluminium foil to cover out the light. Im buying stuff to build a bubble cloner now and will probably try some Hemby Bucketing afterwards to see a difference in their growing. But again, dont know what nutes to go with, there are only local products from small manufacturers. Ill just read the newer posts youve gotten now


----------



## benbud89 (Mar 8, 2014)

hahaha what a treat I was in for when going through the latest pagest of your journal. Real nicely done, Myco! hhehehehe. I have a question: I remember you saying earlier, that you werent sure to push on the other lights for the flowering phase. Did you finally decide to do so or not? Cant tell from the pictures. Incredible how they filled out!


----------



## mycomaster (Mar 8, 2014)

benbud89 said:


> Yes, they are not at all that expensive. I love my lamp as well. Ive been waiting a little more than two months now and still no sign of them -.-, its incredible in a bad way. Southamerica ARG, I think Ive gotten a hang of cloning. Just doing it in a coffee cup with a piece of aluminium foil to cover out the light. Im buying stuff to build a bubble cloner now and will probably try some Hemby Bucketing afterwards to see a difference in their growing. But again, dont know what nutes to go with, there are only local products from small manufacturers. Ill just read the newer posts youve gotten now





benbud89 said:


> hahaha what a treat I was in for when going through the latest pagest of your journal. Real nicely done, Myco! hhehehehe. I have a question: I remember you saying earlier, that you werent sure to push on the other lights for the flowering phase. Did you finally decide to do so or not? Cant tell from the pictures. Incredible how they filled out!


Great to see you Ben! I have to admit, I'm complete;ly drunk, and a little stoned out pof my mind on scissor hash, LOL! That's exactly how i take clones most of the time. Seems to work alirught for me. I tried goin fancy with my OBR's, and Bay11's, and fucked em all up with my bucket cloner. I did end up turning both panels on 190W, and blasted them girls. After they were in full swing of flower they loved the extra intensity, and responded well. I can't tell you how sorry I am to hear your light never came. I have a good friend in S. Africa, and he waited forever for some beans, and counted them lost, and they ended up coming. Hopefully the same will happen for you bro. I hope you figure out your nute situation. I would try to just amend my soil as much as possible, and go from there. Teas are a pretty chaep way to go as well, and definitely get the job done. I've seen some people do really impressive grows with Hempy's bro, best of luck with that. Back to trimming.
Myco


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 9, 2014)

mycomaster said:


> Thanks for stopping in guys. Honestly, I've never thought to check trichs on the leafs. I never wanted to smoke the leafs, so I go by the calyx's on the flowers. It's good to see that so many people think the Bay11 is an underrated strain. I've seen a couple grows of it, and most folks never have herm issues from what I've heard. Not sure what happened with mine. I will say it's a frosty strain, and the flowers swell up on it nicely. I have a whole new appreciation as to what Dank is because of 'THE' OBR though. I got so fucked up off that stuff yesterday I completely forgot I had another small branch upstairs drying that I hung in the garden. I now have 2 spliffs, and a bowl of OBR#2 to toke on when I harvest my plants.
> Purple trichs huh, sounds pretty damn cool bro. That will make some really interesting concentrates. It sounds like your outdoor season will be very productive for you, glad to hear that.
> I'll take some pics of the progression throughout the day, and post em later. Once again guys, THANK YOU for all the kind words, and support. It really does mean the world to me. I can't tell you guys how much you fuckin rock!! Peace & love. Myco
> [video=youtube;i4q0M4NzKlE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4q0M4NzKlE[/video]


LOL purple trichs are odd, from a distance it makes the bud look mouldy as it mixes with the other colors... Had me staring through the scope for hours to figure it out and make sure all is good!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 10, 2014)

Myco.....whose C99 do you favor?


----------



## mycomaster (Mar 11, 2014)

Hey guys, sorry for the absence. Harvesting is such a pain in the dick! It's all done though, and I already have some ice hash processed. I'm curing out the rest of my trim for oil. Puffin on an OBR spliff this morning loaded with powdery scissor hash. It's weird, you hate all that trimming, but after it's done you're so relieved, and have to just smile like an asshole about it all. As you guys know I haven't harvested a damn thing in soooo long. Having all those meds hanging up drying is such a fuckin relief, I slept 6 hours last night. Woke up this morning, and went right to rollin up some Dank, LOL! It's gonna be a killer day guys!
Purple trichs would have me all fucked up too Hamish. That's cool as hell though, I would love to see that. Your outdoor season looks like it was such a success for you bro. The LVBK looks as if it will be some extremely frosty goodness. All the DB looks amazing too, I know you love your DB. I can't wait to see you rockin all the testers, I know you're gonna end up with miles of Dank bro.
I prefer the C99 from G-13 Labs because of her stout, and vigorous growth, but I want to try C99 from Mosca too. I would love to cross a C99 to the OBR! I'm telling you guys, it would be fuckin epic! You get the right phenos together there, and you would have something really special. (OBR x C99, D.O.C. 'Death of Cindy')
I've been smoking the shit out of the Bay11 scissor hash too, and it will blow your mind as well. Just a chemy/fruit yummy that has you lickin your lips, for real. The leaves screamed indie to me, but the effect is mostly sat dom, WTF?! It has decent body to it, but it hits me hard upstairs, and is really pleasant. Lasts a good while too! I would never grow it again because of the herm issues, but I'm glad I did once, you know. It's not a racy sativa, just a smile maker I guess. Some sats make me too damn antsy, and anxious, this is nothing like that. More of an uplifter that you can smoke whenever you want, and it has enough body to keep you comfortable, and doing shit. It reminds me a lot of Skunk#1, but with the chemy tones, and a little more punch. I'm not sure if the extra punch is really what I need with a kid coming, cause I have the feeling going heavy with this stuff will put you right down. 
I can't wait to get to the oil, but I want the trim to have a really nice cure to it. Until I get to that I have some bubble, and scissor hash. I also picked up a zip of those kushy nugs I had before so I keep my hands off of my stuff. I can't find a single damn seed in this bag, which is pissin me off! I love how much of a breeze it was to trim up the OBR. It was just a couple of snips, and the flower was done, and everything you cut off was covered in trichs. I didn't get a ton of scissor hash, but I will get a ton of oil. Top shelf, killer oil I'll have to be careful with. I've smoked some of the OBR flowers(uncured of course), and a little of the scissor hash as well with a friend of mine. He told me right away it was some of the strongest smoke he's every had the pleasure of enjoying. Commenting on the taste, and immediate slam to the head, and body. He left about 2 hours later, and told me before he walked out the door he still had a nice buzz. It's suppose to be 70 degrees where I am today. Time to get out of this damn house, and take a doobie cruise! All day, every day! Take care guys. Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## Slipon (Mar 11, 2014)

pictures ?


----------



## mycomaster (Mar 11, 2014)

I had a small family crisis when I started trimming, and ended up having to run out, and take care of that. I came back, and had my head up my ass the whole time, and never took a single pic during harvest. I'll take a bunch of the flowers drying, and after they're dried too. I'll also get some of the oil I'll be making. Every time I get some Happy in my life, there is a completely fucked up event that counter balances any joy I might be feeling. Oh well, I loaded up a play list on the mp3 player, and I'm going out for that doobie cruise. I'll get those pics up as soon as I get back. I miss my friend!
Myco


----------



## benbud89 (Mar 15, 2014)

Youve given my such a desire to buy the XGS >.< My seeds are still not here, Im still wainting with my hopes up though. Two months is not that much, they will probably get here by the time I could have planted and harvested them ^^ Myco, man I have a question. With a kid on the way, if I understand correctly, how do you plan to go about the smoking, the less functional memory and slower movements? Or do you find that it does not make much of a difference for you? I ask, not because of the obvious responsibility issues, but because it is going to be something you will want to remember all of. Im not trying to step on your toes at all, but more looking for some inspiration and good ideas.


----------



## benbud89 (Mar 15, 2014)

Oh and another question to all of you experienced growers: Is Gage really worth the buck? It's quite expensive, and regular seeds that is. Ive seen that it may be good for the plant not to be feminized and that they are all F1 seeds. Were I to buy a 10/12 bag from them, would I be guaranteed to find a strain that I would want to keep forever? Im just trying to look through their branding and marketing strategies. Thanks, and sorry Myco for asking a somewhat out-of-topic question.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 15, 2014)

benbud89 said:


> Oh and another question to all of you experienced growers: *Is Gage really worth the buck?* It's quite expensive, and regular seeds that is. Ive seen that it may be good for the plant not to be feminized and that they are all F1 seeds. Were I to buy a 10/12 bag from them, would I be guaranteed to find a strain that I would want to keep forever? Im just trying to look through their branding and marketing strategies. Thanks, and sorry Myco for asking a somewhat out-of-topic question.


Hell yes on the Gage. I think I can speak for Myco on this one.....Myco is a very responsible person. He won't be sparking up anytime that he has to be there fully for his daughter. He is beyond an experienced smoker and knows what's up. I'm not jumping on you benbud. He'll remember everything. Trust me.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 16, 2014)

benbud89 said:


> Oh and another question to all of you experienced growers: Is Gage really worth the buck? It's quite expensive, and regular seeds that is. Ive seen that it may be good for the plant not to be feminized and that they are all F1 seeds. Were I to buy a 10/12 bag from them, would I be guaranteed to find a strain that I would want to keep forever? Im just trying to look through their branding and marketing strategies. Thanks, and sorry Myco for asking a somewhat out-of-topic question.


If you know how hard they work the price makes sense mate. Wirth every penny, quality control is through the roof. I am testing for them and I can tell you they will NOT release a strain that is not stable and performs as advertised. Out of 4 kinds tested, I think one might make it to the market. It is all DANK but other testers had small issues so they send me a message saying they found a small issue, then they apologize, then they send different beans. 

So they spend a lot of money on the time and space needed to keep breeding, they pay postage on all the test packs, run their own forum, and they have their own shop www.bankofgage.co.uk. You can get their gear much cheaper direct from them. But anyhow, have a look around, Gage is not one of the expensive companies. I can link you to a 900 dollar pack of seeds to prove my point.

Buying Gage is like buying a Mercedes S class. You pay more, but you know where the money went the second you get in...


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 16, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> If you know how hard they work the price makes sense mate. Wirth every penny, quality control is through the roof. I am testing for them and I can tell you they will NOT release a strain that is not stable and performs as advertised. Out of 4 kinds tested, I think one might make it to the market. It is all DANK but other testers had small issues so they send me a message saying they found a small issue, then they apologize, then they send different beans.
> 
> So they spend a lot of money on the time and space needed to keep breeding, they pay postage on all the test packs, run their own forum, and they have their own shop www.bankofgage.co.uk. You can get their gear much cheaper direct from them. But anyhow, have a look around, Gage is not one of the expensive companies. I can link you to a 900 dollar pack of seeds to prove my point.
> 
> Buying Gage is like buying a Mercedes S class. You pay more, but you know where the money went the second you get in...


Very well said and it's the pure truth.


----------



## benbud89 (Mar 16, 2014)

I know Gandalf, I was not trying to question responsibility in any way, more interested in remembering the best of moments, the first real poop, first laugh, and all those fun things that are worth remembering and at no cost worth losing. And about Gage, god damn it. I must look into getting some once the mail gets back to normal. Last seed order from 6th Jan is still underway, so it would be a bit headless to place a new order atm. And a real hassle to sprout ten/twelve to find fems, and clone all fems, to finally pick one. At least it is with such little growing space. But I want to have the best of the best. Have a nice sunday.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 16, 2014)

benbud89 said:


> I know Gandalf, I was not trying to question responsibility in any way, more interested in remembering the best of moments, the first real poop, first laugh, and all those fun things that are worth remembering and at no cost worth losing. And about Gage, god damn it. I must look into getting some once the mail gets back to normal. Last seed order from 6th Jan is still underway, so it would be a bit headless to place a new order atm. And a real hassle to sprout ten/twelve to find fems, and clone all fems, to finally pick one. At least it is with such little growing space. But I want to have the best of the best. Have a nice sunday.


I promise you will find a keeper pheno in every pack of Gage. I mean it. They ship it right. Look into the Diamond and Dust pack. Best deal in beans anywhere. 

https://bankofgage.co.uk/auction/item.php?id=627


----------



## benbud89 (Mar 16, 2014)

Do I get it right, are they handing out 50 seeds for 57£? Thats almost a buck a seed, like sixtimes cheaper than their established strains, right?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 17, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I promise you will find a keeper pheno in every pack of Gage. I mean it. They ship it right. Look into the Diamond and Dust pack. Best deal in beans anywhere.
> 
> https://bankofgage.co.uk/auction/item.php?id=627


Yeah every package I got from them has been bomb proof. Both legally and packaging wise. It is never a good idea to give methods away on a forum but trust me, Gandalf is spot on, they package it RIGHT. A very pleasant experience buying from them in every regard. And yes, they make big effort to produce special runs of cheap 'pheno hunter' packs. Each pheno is a guaranteed winner. I am going to jump on this one too.


----------



## benbud89 (Mar 17, 2014)

But quality-wise, it would be the same as buying any of their twelve-packs? The luck of getting a plant that I will want to keep forever will be the same, it just simply hasnt been given a name, is that it?


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 17, 2014)

benbud89 said:


> But quality-wise, it would be the same as buying any of their twelve-packs? The luck of getting a plant that I will want to keep forever will be the same, it just simply hasnt been given a name, is that it?


Exactly. As good as it gets. You just don't know exactly what it is until you show us and we'll tell you.


----------



## benbud89 (Mar 17, 2014)

Okay, Ill see how Ill trick my girlfriend into letting me buy this. She has already been really forgiving these last few weeks when it comes to my buying stuff for the room. hehe  I may trade her a purse or some new pants. cool, Gandalf. But it may take six months, before they are showing their colors. >a month to get here, wait for the room to be cleared up, germ 6-10 of them, pick the fems, clone them and flower them. A long and dutiful task.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 17, 2014)

benbud89 said:


> Okay, Ill see how Ill trick my girlfriend into letting me buy this. She has already been really forgiving these last few weeks when it comes to my buying stuff for the room. hehe  I may trade her a purse or some new pants. cool, Gandalf. But it may take six months, before they are showing their colors. >a month to get here, wait for the room to be cleared up, germ 6-10 of them, pick the fems, clone them and flower them. A long and dutiful task.


You won't need to buy beans for a long time. It will be well worth it. I stake my weak rep on it.


----------



## benbud89 (Mar 17, 2014)

You won't need to buy beans for a long time. - that will probably be one of my main arguments. Hehe. Im just kidding. Shes really supportive. Just have other plans for my money, even the pennies.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 18, 2014)

benbud89 said:


> Okay, Ill see how Ill trick my girlfriend into letting me buy this. She has already been really forgiving these last few weeks when it comes to my buying stuff for the room. hehe  I may trade her a purse or some new pants. cool, Gandalf. But it may take six months, before they are showing their colors. >a month to get here, wait for the room to be cleared up, germ 6-10 of them, pick the fems, clone them and flower them. A long and dutiful task.


I have given this advice to a few others, the one guy that took it found it works. Buy her something at least the same value FIRST. I know it doubles expenses but that is better than having to make excuses and come up with justifications. Just feels better.


----------



## benbud89 (Mar 18, 2014)

Way ahead of you Hamish, she is out buying pants or t-shirts or whatever as we speak  Still, the order thatll be here in a week or two contains Green Poison from Sweet Seeds and Red Afro from Tropical Seeds. Have I bought shit?


----------



## benbud89 (Mar 18, 2014)

Just forget it, Im ruining Myco's thread in his absense. Ill probably buy the seeds though.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 18, 2014)

benbud89 said:


> Way ahead of you Hamish, she is out buying pants or t-shirts or whatever as we speak  Still, the order thatll be here in a week or two contains Green Poison from Sweet Seeds and Red Afro from Tropical Seeds. Have I bought shit?



You'll love the Green Poison. It's really nice and has some good yields. I'm not familiar with Red Afro.


----------



## mycomaster (Mar 18, 2014)

Ruin my thread?! Hell you guys have kept it alive!
What's up everyone? You'll love the green Poison as Gandalf said. I think it's some kind of Skunk strain, and she's very tasty bro! Nice yield, great taste, great effect, can't ask for too much more. As far as Gage is concerned though, there isn't a lot of seed vendors that come close bro. Gage Green has a real knack for what they do, and continue to raise the bar to ever higher marks. If I had some extra scratch I would be all over the Diamonds & Dust promo! You'll probably never see a better deal in beans in a long time. Like these guys have said, you'll 100% find a keeper pheno, or two, or as many seeds as you pop that aren't male, LOL! I think you would really enjoy a panel from A51, they have impeccable products Ben. I have to admit I was skeptical at first with all white led's, but they crush it in flower! I would hate to see you try to import something so expensive, and lose it in the mail though. That would suck bro. 
As far as the medicating, and child rearing goes. I'll admit, I smoke a ton of reefer, but that being said it doesn't have a crushing effect on me like a lot of folks. I talked about this with the wife, and she keeps telling me I won't be worth a damn to the kid if I'm sick all the time so I just have to 'Walk the Line' you know. I already have a shitty memory so I just take tons of photos, LOL! Seriously though, it's one of my biggest concerns. Another is just having a garden in the first place. I've never had a fear of jail, and have done a little bit of time in the past, but now I have something REAL to lose, and be torn away from! I've had that on my mind a lot lately, and I'm not sure what the future holds as far as setting my garden back up. I need my meds, but I also need to be here for my kid. It's fucked up how governments put people in such situations!
I hope you guys have been good in my absence. I've been doing my finish up with the garden, and have almost all flowers in jars now. I made some oil, and have been smoking my Good Good everyday now. I love both strains. The OBR just rips you a new one, and the Bay11 is a very tasty way to wake up in the morning. I love having Dank in my life again, but still have to work on my personal shit, LOL! Sorry I don't have pics, but I will soon. Have a great day folks, and listen to these guys Ben, they won't lead you astray bro. Gandlaf, Hamish, Slipon, Prosperian all know their shit, and have the ability to get your garden running right! Take care boys. Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 18, 2014)

mycomaster said:


> Ruin my thread?! Hell you guys have kept it alive!
> What's up everyone? You'll love the green Poison as Gandalf said. I think it's some kind of Skunk strain, and she's very tasty bro! Nice yield, great taste, great effect, can't ask for too much more. As far as Gage is concerned though, there isn't a lot of seed vendors that come close bro. Gage Green has a real knack for what they do, and continue to raise the bar to ever higher marks. If I had some extra scratch I would be all over the Diamonds & Dust promo! You'll probably never see a better deal in beans in a long time. Like these guys have said, you'll 100% find a keeper pheno, or two, or as many seeds as you pop that aren't male, LOL! I think you would really enjoy a panel from A51, they have impeccable products Ben. I have to admit I was skeptical at first with all white led's, but they crush it in flower! I would hate to see you try to import something so expensive, and lose it in the mail though. That would suck bro.
> As far as the medicating, and child rearing goes. I'll admit, I smoke a ton of reefer, but that being said it doesn't have a crushing effect on me like a lot of folks. I talked about this with the wife, and she keeps telling me I won't be worth a damn to the kid if I'm sick all the time so I just have to 'Walk the Line' you know. I already have a shitty memory so I just take tons of photos, LOL! Seriously though, it's one of my biggest concerns. Another is just having a garden in the first place. I've never had a fear of jail, and have done a little bit of time in the past, but now I have something REAL to lose, and be torn away from! I've had that on my mind a lot lately, and I'm not sure what the future holds as far as setting my garden back up. I need my meds, but I also need to be here for my kid. It's fucked up how governments put people in such situations!
> I hope you guys have been good in my absence. I've been doing my finish up with the garden, and have almost all flowers in jars now. I made some oil, and have been smoking my Good Good everyday now. I love both strains. The OBR just rips you a new one, and the Bay11 is a very tasty way to wake up in the morning. I love having Dank in my life again, but still have to work on my personal shit, LOL! Sorry I don't have pics, but I will soon. Have a great day folks, and listen to these guys Ben, they won't lead you astray bro. Gandlaf, Hamish, Slipon, Prosperian all know their shit, and have the ability to get your garden running right! Take care boys. Peace & Love. Myco



How are you my brother? I'm sure glad to see you. One month bro. I hope things are well for you and the family. Please say hello to Mrs. Myco for me and tell her I wish her the best.


----------



## benbud89 (Mar 18, 2014)

Yes, Myco. I can totally understand all of your concerns. I am in the situation you are about to be in. I decided to be as paranoid as possible. None of my friends nor family know about my grow. One knew, but I told him that I have sold the lamp. Not that I dont trust him, but he may talk about my grow with no bad intentions and that ticks off something in someone. Better safe than sorry, lose lips sink ships. hehe, two shitty proverbs to prove nothing  I do have an area-51 product, the model previous to yours. And I love it. I actually just changed the timer on my scrog today to see the flowering phase kick in over the next few days. The bubble cloner is doing awesome. On day three I am already seeing emerging roots on one clone. To be fair, she had been submerged in a coffee cup for about a week-ten days, so it's not entirely due to the bubbler, but sure does speed things up. Another question about that, how do you transplant to soil from the bubbler? Would prefer not to take any chances when that day comes. Im looking forward for the Green Poison to make its way here then. Youve certainly cheered me up, guys. But the bean bag keeps nagging me. Im becoming an impulsive seed buyer, and I only have 3x2 ft to grow in. Im slowly taking over the rest of the closet though. The bubbler has gotten the floor space and I imagine to soon have the entire space. About my last grow, the LSD and bubba kush sent off very little smell in the flower phase, is that due to the LEDs? That would at least help with the smell. WHen the baby is born, family members and friends are gonna be invading your place. So escaping light and smell would be my main concerns.


----------



## prosperian (Mar 21, 2014)

Rolling in to catch up on the posts from Myco and Friends. Glad the harvest came in and is jarred. Now it's hurry up and wait. 

I've been busy, lots of work and online playtime is limited. What little time I do have, well, porn beats pot forums hands down, now back up, and back down...hah!

BTW, dude, your welcome to ask me any questions about the baby from a bro's perspective and three time father.

My little bastards are still alive and kicking


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 21, 2014)

Oi! What's good Myco, Gando, Hamish, Pros? Miss you guys. Hoping everyone is doing awesome. I smell like shit today. Who wants hugs?


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 21, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Oi! What's good Myco, Gando, Hamish, Pros? Miss you guys. Hoping everyone is doing awesome. I smell like shit today. Who wants hugs?


What's up Pin and Pros? It's awesome to see you guys. My yard still has 2 feet of snow on it and we are getting 6 inches of beautiful snow tomorrow. I love it. I hope you guys are doing great and you're smoking the dank. Have you guys witnessed some of the colas hamish has produced in the SA sun? Holy crap. That man can grow. What a sick group we all run in.


----------



## Crankyxr (Mar 26, 2014)

Gandalf! How've you been brotha?


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 26, 2014)

Crankyxr said:


> Gandalf! How've you been brotha?


I'm hanging there bro. It's been a tough fucking winter but things are looking up.  How are things out your way? I was giving some thought to moving out there.


----------



## hbbum (Mar 26, 2014)

Love seeing all of the familiar faces(names) I do like snooping all the grows though


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 27, 2014)

hbbum said:


> Love seeing all of the familiar faces(names) I do like snooping all the grows though


Hey hbbum. How are you? It's great to see you. I hope things are well by you.


----------



## hbbum (Mar 27, 2014)

Living the dream


----------



## Rhizo (Apr 11, 2014)

mycomaster said:


> Take your time bro, I completely understand where you are right now, LOL.
> I snapped some photos this morning. Not much else to do because of this shitty weather!
> 
> 'THE' OBR#1
> ...


 Beautiful plants brother


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 12, 2014)

Where you at bro?!...


----------



## mycomaster (Apr 15, 2014)

Sorry about the absence boys, life got busy in a hurry! Well, after 40 hours of labor, I have a beautiful daughter. 8lbs .04oz 20in long! Eve Nicole! I just ran home now to medicate. I haven't slept in about 96 hours, I'm fuckin beat! OBR makes a killer celebratory blunt! I've been eating hash in lew of smoking the last 96 on an empty stomach, LOL, Wooooooooooo! Don't worry, I already have over 300 pics to remember everything! I really do have to run, but I wanted to share the awesome news. Both baby, and mommy are doing so great. Love to you all, take care of each other. Peace & Love, Myco!

BTW, smoke another one for me guys!!!!!!


----------



## THCfingers (Apr 17, 2014)

Not sure if this in there anywhere but do you ever try super cropping or topping?


----------



## THCfingers (Apr 17, 2014)

this is a long f*ing thread, nice work


----------



## benbud89 (Apr 19, 2014)

Just wanted to give you my congratulations. 40 hours seems like quite the toil. My gf was nearly two hours in labor and she is unlikely to ever want another one, so I can only imagine! Werent it for the breast milk she may have wanted some of your grade a medicine Sounds really nice with the photos. Take care and enjoy every bit of it.


----------



## prosperian (Apr 22, 2014)

Congrats on your baby girl Myco. I know you will be a great Daddy.


----------



## mycomaster (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks guys! I've been so busy lately, but I wouldn't have it any other way! After all the endorphins ran out, my Fibro started kickin my ass hard. Thank Gods for oil, right?! We've been looking at houses, and found a couple of good prospects. I want to keep looking for a little bit, and make sure we find the right one. I decided to set the garden back up, but not until I feel safe with a good stealthy location for it. I now know trying to go without proper meds just isn't gonna work. I'm having a couple Honey Brown's tonight, first night Eve has wanted to sleep more than an hour, LOL! Have a blessed weekend everyone, take care of each other. Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 26, 2014)

mycomaster said:


> Thanks guys! I've been so busy lately, but I wouldn't have it any other way! After all the endorphins ran out, my Fibro started kickin my ass hard. Thank Gods for oil, right?! We've been looking at houses, and found a couple of good prospects. I want to keep looking for a little bit, and make sure we find the right one. I decided to set the garden back up, but not until I feel safe with a good stealthy location for it. I now know trying to go without proper meds just isn't gonna work. I'm having a couple Honey Brown's tonight, first night Eve has wanted to sleep more than an hour, LOL! Have a blessed weekend everyone, take care of each other. Peace & Love. Myco


Dude I don't know how you can go without herb man... I knew you would come round soon enough lol. It is a simple herb that really makes a huge difference to our quality of life man. It LOVES us. It just loves us and loves to love us and give us hugs and make us feel warm and focused and ready to conquer anything. Not smoking, it just doesn't work. We forget about all the other meds we let go of because of herb. You let go of the herb you need a list of meds long as your arm again... Nobody is doing THAT eh. 
Hang in there bud, willing the universe to blow some good flowers your way. And... I know this is damn near impossible, but try get some rest now bro. Exhaustion is quite badass. Try get some edibles and knock yourself out for a few hours, everything will feel a lot better as soon as you get a little rest mate. 
Dads can get just as tired as moms but never admit it. Take care brother!


----------



## walkin (May 7, 2014)

This is an incredible thread, I've actually referenced it several times because I'm growing some iced grapefruit as well(I know that's only in the first 20 pages) but I was wondering if you could put into one post your experience with growing it so that i don't have to roam the pages for the tenth time looking for a possible answer to my question hahaha how many weeks it took to flower until completion, how strong its desire for nutrients was, the different phenos, etc....whatever you think is important information would be extremely helpful. 

Thank you in advance for your help

P.s. Congratulations on your newborn, I can't imagine how exciting that must be


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 8, 2014)

Just be patient, Myco is so superr busy right now we never see him, he will reply as soon as he sees your post dont worry, might just take a while


----------



## mycomaster (May 12, 2014)

Oh boy, here we go! Alright, as far as the I.G. phenos, there aren't any really. It's quite the stable strain, and every seed I popped grew, and tasted almost exactly the same. the only real difference is in her nute requirements. Some 'phenos' grow bigger, and want more food. She not a heavy eater regardless, but if you see your plant stretching for glory, step up her food. I had her growing right under my 600W ballast, so she loves her light, don't skimp on that, EVER! She'll reward you for higher light intensities, nice dense, huge flowers covered in tasty trichs! I think you'll be a happy grower in the end, I always was. Fruity hard hitting smoke, makes awesome concentrates! If you have any questions, I will always answer them, I'm just uber busy, sorry.
Eve is doing great, and momma is healing up quickly! I can't believe she's almost a month old already, WTF! I've been looking at houses, and found a couple already, I just want this to be the last damn time i move for a while, LOL! It's amazing what you can get for the money right now as far as houses go! I found a way to be able to set my garden back up with minimal risk to the family. trying to go without meds ended me up in the hospital, I'm not going back to that shit! I hope everyone has been well in my absence! Keep killin it in the gardens boys, the world needs what you grow! Peace & Love! Myco


----------



## mycomaster (Jun 2, 2014)

Hello my brothers in ganja, what's up? I trust everyone is doing well?! That last post has me craving some I.G.! Soon enough, LOL! Anyways, everything is moving forward, and it looks like we'll have our house soon. Eve is growing at a phenomenal rate, and is already crawling with just a bit of assistance! She blows my mind every time I look at her. I finally found a surgeon to remove my spinal cord stimulator. Looks like I won't be going getting the chop on Gandalfs kitchen table, LOL! Thanks though brother!
If this house goes through I'll have almost 30x10ft+ to work with. A completely hidden, and stealth area that will provide me with an endless amount of meds, concentrates, medibles, and smiles! Keep your fingers crossed!
I hope everyone has been medicated, and harvesting larges crops! Keep killin it for the ones without, and i'll get back to you guys ASAP! Peace & Love, Myco


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 3, 2014)

That is a shit ton of room to work with. That should be hella fun.

Good to see you'll hopefully be growin again soon.


----------



## walkin (Jun 17, 2014)

So I have three Iced grapefruits going right now along with two fruit punch and a royal queen power flower freebie. You were definitely right about the potential for them to reach to the sky, everything has just about ended their stretch but one of the IG's just kept going and going haha. It's easily 6 inches higher than everything else, if not more. I'd like to provide more information but I've actually been out of town for a while and my girl has been doing the gardening, but thank you for the info. I'll keep you updated on the progress


----------



## mycomaster (May 11, 2016)

I thought I'd try to revive my old thread. I'm actually still growing Iced Grapefruit although it is a different pheno. The smell and taste of her along with the cannabinoid profile is some of the best mental health candy for me. Really melts the stress away, and leaves you with nothing but smiles. The other strains I'm growing now are Critical Super Silver Haze, Sour Blueberry, Aloha Grapestomper, Afghani #1, Nebula. I'm still growing using a ROLS system. I still run my 600w lumatek ballast, and 2 xgs190 Area51 panels. With that coverage I can get 8 plants in flower at a time. I manage to get everything I have in veg squeezed under a 4ft 8 bulb hoT5.

I'm not in a medical state, but I grow for medical reasons. If you go back in this thread, and read you'll see that I've been sick with many health issues pretty much my whole life, everything from autoimmune problems to digestive tract disorders. And on top of that, I have a plethora of mental health issues I deal with. If I took all the pills my doctors wanted me on, I'd be a pharma zombie, and unable to take care of my daughter.

Please feel free to post pictures, comments or whatever. I'm a stay at home dad, and don't have a lot of free time, but I'll do my best to keep the thread updated. I really used to enjoy posting pics, and the lively conversation that ensued so I'll see what I can do to get some of that going again.


Aloha Grapestomper day 20-22, can't remember exactly. I'll get more pics up this evening or real soon, scouts honor.

Have a great day, and thanks for stopping in. Peace & Love, Myco.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (May 11, 2016)

Im happy to see the revival. You're a wonderful and caring technician. I've never seen the Iced Grapefruit run better. I'll post up my tomatoe plants. Hahahaha. F!

What I always loved about you, amongst other things, was your use of this plant as medicine above all else. Glad to be here.

The Aloha GS look great. Grrrrrrrr! I ran Nebula years ago. Wow. Blast from the past bro.


----------



## mycomaster (May 12, 2016)

When I found something that could help me the way cannabis does, it was a no brainer. I was extremely lucky to have an older brother smoke with me after getting out of the hospital, and it blew my mind how well I felt after smoking. I raided the refrigerator which I never could, took a long nap which I never did, and when my mom came home I exclaimed to her how much better I felt. She never batted an eye, she only warned me to be extremely safe because others didn't like the idea of cannabis as medicine. I was almost instantly sick again. I had a cure, but wasn't allowed to use?!?! WTF?!

I haven't had a chance to run the Nebula yet. She smells nice, and fruity already though. I'll be throwing her in flower soon, I still have a couple clones of her. We'll see how she does, and figure out if I want to keep her around. 

I messed up my AGS in flower. I only had her in a 2 gal which she had been in for a while. When she started getting hungry, the girl started to eat her self up for nourishment, she looks like poo now. Oh well, now I know. I'll still get a little something off of her. I top dressed her, and gave her a heavy does of tea. I have 3 more cuts of her, and plan on popping a couple more beans of the strain.

Sorry I haven't posted more pics, I'm having trouble doing it from my phone, and I never have time to get out the laptop. 

I hope everyone is healthy, and happy. 
Peace & Love, Myco


----------



## mycomaster (May 15, 2016)

Long weekend!
Xplanted everything out of my cloner. Xplanted 3 1gal ladies into 5's. Took down an Afghani. Cleaned the cloner, and filled it with new cuts. Jarred up a Sugar Haze I forgot to ever mention cuz it was the last lady I had of that strain. Plus we had my daughters 2nd B-day party so I had to clean the house top to bottom, and get the yard respectable, and set up tents, and all that. 

Broke down some Sour Blue, put the scissor hash from the sugar Haze in it with a little Iced Grapefruit wax. Peace out lovely people, Myco is hitting the sack!


----------



## mycomaster (May 15, 2016)




----------



## GandalfdaGreen (May 16, 2016)

It's good to be busy. I read that and see a very fortunate man. Busy with his growing. Busy with his family. That's what's it all about and NEVER let anyone tell you differently. That's a great life my friend.

Great looking picture. Sounds like you have some really cool things going on.


----------



## mycomaster (May 16, 2016)

You're %100 correct GdG, being busy with family & friends, and also having a full garden makes me an extremely lucky man! I've never felt more fulfilled in my life to be honest. I don't even have my garden to where I want it yet, and I can't even keep up with it, lots of ladies, full jars, and all the material I could ever want for extracts. I also get to spend all my time with my daughter as a stay at home dad, now that's fuckin cool!! And when the kid naps, I get to do this... 
Training day for the next gen Aloha Grapestompers. 

It's good to see ya bro, thank you as always for the advice, and kind words. I wait patiently for when you get your garden back up, and running. It really is an amazing feeling spending your time with your ladies, and watching them thrive. It's hard to explain to anyone who has never been there, but you know exactly what I'm talking about.
Good vibes, and smoke rings your way my friend.
Peace & Love, Myco


----------



## mycomaster (May 16, 2016)

Opening up the Nebula for better light penetration down low, getting her ready for flower. 
Peace & Love, Myco.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (May 16, 2016)

Your plants look green and your space looks clean. That's the secret. A clean area is priority number one.

The peace that comes from this wonderful passion of ours is truly amazing. Growing took me through many things in my life. Great moments and bad ones too. I want all of you guys out there to never take for granted the gift of growing your own. You're the man Myco. Proud you're my friend.


----------



## mycomaster (May 16, 2016)

I promise you, I've never taken the gift of my garden for granted, far from. I stand up, and preach to anyone who will listen, we all need it to be legal!
Something inherently sexy about twins, I'm Goin down on these 2

Peace & Love, Myco


----------



## mycomaster (May 16, 2016)

You couldn't be more correct GdG, cleanliness is so important, I couldn't stress that more! Keep everything connected to your grow as clean as possible. It's a pain in the ass, but it pays off in dividends. I'm a lot less lazy now that I have a kid, never knew I was such a slob before her.


----------



## mycomaster (May 16, 2016)

Never let anyone discourage you from growing, nothing more liberating than leaving your doctors, and specialists to wonder what happened to you!


----------



## mycomaster (May 16, 2016)

Any history majors out there understand the meaning of this?


----------



## mycomaster (May 18, 2016)

I soaked, and then put 3 more seeds of the AGS into soil. They had all opened, and had their tap root sticking out a little bit. Hopefully I'll get a couple of females. I also did the same with a Delahaze fem seed from Paradise Seeds. 
Peace & Love, Myco


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (May 18, 2016)

I grew the Delahaze too. Ha. Haven't heard much about Paradise Seeds in awhile. Have you checked out Thug Pug or Genstash? Genstash is genuity. Enough said there. Thug pug looks real nice.


----------



## mycomaster (May 20, 2016)

Youve grown lots of Dank, doesnt surprise me youre always saying "I grew that". I'll have to check out Genstash, and Thug Pug. I can only imagine what Genuity has laying around, and probably lots of dank I couldn't imagine. 
I'm happy to report all the seeds came up, and they're looking good. Time to start chopping on some Sour Blueberry, hope everyone is well.
Peace & Love, Myco


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (May 20, 2016)

Yeah. Years ago I was in Montreal. This was before shipping seeds around the world really was mainstream. I found a place that sold beans up there. I took what they had. A Paradise strain named Ice Cream too. Fun days bro.

Sour Blueberry. Jesus. Sounds great. Who bred that? You'll be happy to check out those two. Check out Bigworm too. I'm just loving catching back up on the latest. I hope all is well.


----------



## mycomaster (May 22, 2016)

All is great, spent Saturday at the zoo with Evey. Love your stories bro. Montreal sounds like a fun adventure at the time.
Sour Blueberry is an original from HSO. Tasty, medium strong, and a really vigorous vegger. A sour indica, mixed with Blueberry. I smoke her all day, leaves me functional, but we'll medicated. 
Peace & Love, Myco.


----------



## mycomaster (May 30, 2016)

The 3 AGS seedlings are doing good. They stretched a little bit so I went, and bought em their own 2ft T5ho to try to keep down on that. The Delahaze seedling looks good too. I'm gonna scope the AGS I have in flower, but I'm pretty sure she's done. I flipped her on 4/10, she's a quick finisher. Her scent is a little hard to describe. The best I can do is she smells like artificial grape flavor, and a bouquet of exotic flowers. It comes off light, and extremely uplifting. Can't wait to smoke on her! 
Hope everyone is well.
Peace & Love, Myco


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (May 30, 2016)

I loved my 2 foot t5s. I had a few of those. I just love lights of all kind. 

That sure is a fast finisher. Wow. I can't wait to hear more. Thanks for the updates Myco. I'm enjoying hearing what you have going on. Im jealous!


----------



## mycomaster (Jun 1, 2016)

I love lights too, I've collected a few over the years trying new tech out. I've come to the conclusion all white led's are what I want in my garden in the future.
I didn't get to pull the AGS last night, but I'm going to this evening. The scissor hash is gonna be epic!
I'll post some pics this evening of the trim job. Time to go, a cute little girl wants me to watch Goonies with her.
Peace & Love, Myco


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 5, 2016)

I will come throw up some garden pics later... good to be back.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 5, 2016)

The pheno my mates named Mind Rape lol... Dank Sinatra by Bodhi... I am rusty when it comes to pics sheeeeesh


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 5, 2016)

Ghost OG x Mendo Dawg (Gage tester I am only running now... will get on their forums this week)...


----------



## mycomaster (Jun 5, 2016)

Hamish, it's good to hear from you bro! Beautiful pics man, Mind Rape sounds really interesting. So does Ghost og x Mendo Dawg.
How have you been?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 5, 2016)

mycomaster said:


> Hamish, it's good to hear from you bro! Beautiful pics man, Mind Rape sounds really interesting. So does Ghost og x Mendo Dawg.
> How have you been?


I felt the pull mate back to share  Been a helluva year but getting ahead my friend. Getting there bit by bit... 

Yeah Mind Rape is a little brutal. The strains from Bodhi are total hippy killers. Even the most hardened find no ceiling and no tolerance to his gear.

I almost went crazy smoking the stuff all the time I am now down to less than a gram a day and very happy lmfao...


----------



## mycomaster (Jun 6, 2016)

Always did hear great things about Bodhi' gear, I'll have to pick some up. Who couldnt use some cranial crushing cannabis?! 
GdG has recently come back into the fold around here as well, it's like 2014 all over again. The draw to share the love of our plant is strong.
I have my Aloha Grapestomper drying now. I already smoked up the scissor hash, couldn't help myself. I can't give a flavor profile cuz I just put it all in a spliff of Sour Blueberry, but I can say it hits pretty hard. I have 3 clones of it still vegging, gonna let them get big this time. I also have 3 more beans going of it, a little more pheno hunting. 
Less than a gram a day?! You're a brave man! I'm glad to hear things are on the up n up. Your garden doesn't look to have suffered through any of your tribulations. I'll try to get a couple pics tonight, and post em up. Again, it's great to see ya bro.
Peace & Love, Myco


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 6, 2016)

mycomaster said:


> Always did hear great things about Bodhi' gear, I'll have to pick some up. Who couldnt use some cranial crushing cannabis?!
> GdG has recently come back into the fold around here as well, it's like 2014 all over again. The draw to share the love of our plant is strong.
> I have my Aloha Grapestomper drying now. I already smoked up the scissor hash, couldn't help myself. I can't give a flavor profile cuz I just put it all in a spliff of Sour Blueberry, but I can say it hits pretty hard. I have 3 clones of it still vegging, gonna let them get big this time. I also have 3 more beans going of it, a little more pheno hunting.
> Less than a gram a day?! You're a brave man! I'm glad to hear things are on the up n up. Your garden doesn't look to have suffered through any of your tribulations. I'll try to get a couple pics tonight, and post em up. Again, it's great to see ya bro.
> Peace & Love, Myco


The garden shall never suffer. God himself gave me this purpose..... I pity that which tries to stand in its way lmfao..
Yessir... i got waaaaaay better. 

Yup. Less than a G a day when running Bodhi. And still... I feel like I am tripping. Its like shrooms.

I am working my CherryAK x Joseph x Dream Beaver to F3 now I will send you beans

.


GAGE X BODHI
..

Fuck YES!!!


----------



## mycomaster (Jun 6, 2016)

Iced Grapefruit on the left, Nebula on the right.


Sour Blueberry day 19 or 20.

Sounds like you're happy bro, love the enthusiasm. That cross sounds insane, Cherry pie x Joseph x Dreambeaver. Sounds like a breeding wet dream. I found a pretty nice Male in my AGS, keeping him around for f2's. Maybe hit him to a couple other ladies, and see what I get.
You ever want to throw some beans across the pond, I ain't skeered, hit me up. Cross all you want bro, I'll test em for ya
Gotta get the kid a bath, and put her to bed. Take care bro, good to catch up.
Peace & Love, Myco


----------



## mycomaster (Jun 10, 2016)

A couple shots of some small AGS flowers. Beautifully encrusted bits of heaven. The smoke is sublime, and gave me the sweats. The flavor is grape big league chew, with some kind of faint cologne. Sedating effects, but it doesn't lock you down to the couch, it actually made me want to go garden. I can see this as my new preferred medicine. The hash from this will be something special. 
I hope everyone is well. Peace & Love, Myco.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jun 11, 2016)

Looks great. Grape big league chew. Damn. Enjoy. Nothing better than that yum.


----------



## mycomaster (Jun 20, 2016)

Aloha Grapestomper 
Not the best pic, but I never have time to take day shots.
I hope everyone enjoyed their Fathers Day. Peace & Love, Myco


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 3, 2016)

Keep safe on the 4th everyone. Don't drink, and drive, smoke, and fly!
Peace & Love, Myco


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 20, 2016)

Nebula day 56. It's still mainly clear, and cloudy trichs, but she's turning more amber quickly. Not real sure about the scent yet, I want to wait to give any kind of description to be true to her. I like the way she grows, and yields. Frost levels are decent as well. She kinda grew herself, not much trouble at all. I have cuts of her, so if I like the finished product I'll probably run her a couple more times. 
I hope everyone is doing well. Peace & Love, Myco


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 21, 2016)

Nebula, day 57. Wanted to get another pox up before I give her the chop. 
Have a great day folks. Peace & Love, Myco.


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 26, 2016)

Hey guys, how ya been? After a battle with spider mites, and a couple of changes to the grow room, I'm back, woohoo!


I hope you've all been well
Peace & Love, Myco.


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 31, 2016)

Aloha Grapestomper.


----------



## mycomaster (Nov 1, 2016)

A different shot of the AGS#1. She tastes alot like grape big league chew


----------



## mycomaster (Nov 6, 2016)

A couple more shots of the Aloha Grapestomper. Ticking along, doin her thing. I have another pheno of her I'll be running soon. My Nebula will be ready for the chop in about a week, maybe a week, and a half. Peace & Love, Myco.


----------



## mycomaster (Nov 15, 2016)

I've noticed the AGS does much better under my a51 xgs-190, than it does under the hps. Much better production, and overall health.
Peace & Love, Myco


----------



## mycomaster (Nov 19, 2016)

Just a couple more days for the AGS#1.
Looking forward to the chop.
Peace & Love, Myco.


----------



## mycomaster (Nov 19, 2016)

Different angle of the pic above.


----------



## mycomaster (Nov 23, 2016)

Nebula, day 60. I really enjoy this cut, produces big, tight nugs of some really nice herb.
 

Have a great day.
Peace & Love, Myco


----------

